#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-28
<sharikoff> быдыдыщь
<sharikoff> линуксоеды ку
<emostarxd> привет люди) есть тут кто?
<emostarxd> не могу настроить openvpn
<sharikoff> нету никого
<sharikoff> логи чо говорят?
<sharikoff> опенвпновские?
<emostarxd> # ./build-dh
<emostarxd> Please source the vars script first (i.e. "source ./vars")
<sharikoff> так и пиши
<emostarxd> я его тока настраиваю....на этом моменте застрял
<sharikoff> source ./vars
<emostarxd> и делал ему соурс, все равно не хочет ключ создавать
<sharikoff> а непросто ./vars
<sharikoff> а это пропись переменных
<emostarxd> я даже полный путь пытался соурсить
<sharikoff> до ключа еще не дошло дело
<emostarxd> http://www.opennet.ru/base/net/openvpn_office.txt.html
<sharikoff> надо потом ./build-ca
<sharikoff> после варс
<emostarxd> вот этому ману делаю
<emostarxd> варс засоурсил, но предупреждает все равно что надо соурсить
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> неможет быть
<sharikoff> пропиши валидные значения\
<sharikoff> в варс
<sharikoff> потом source ./vars
<emostarxd> прописал) сове мыло и город и все остальное
<sharikoff> потом ./build-ca
<emostarxd> # source ./vars
<emostarxd> NOTE: If you run ./clean-all, I will be doing a rm -rf on /usr/share/doc/openvpn/examples/easy-rsa/2.0/keys
<sharikoff> значит не правильно прописал
<sharikoff> это ниче страшного
<sharikoff> это он говорит что если тв сделаешь клин алл
<sharikoff> то потрешь старые ключи
<emostarxd> я в файле vars поменял только внизу стандартные значения на свои...вот
<emostarxd> # Don't leave any of these fields blank.
<emostarxd> export KEY_COUNTRY="UA"
<emostarxd> export KEY_PROVINCE="VN"
<emostarxd> export KEY_CITY="Vinnitsa"
<emostarxd> export KEY_ORG="DoublehHost"
<emostarxd> export KEY_EMAIL="emostarxd@gmail.com"
<sharikoff> не сюда
<sharikoff> емае
<emostarxd> может тут что-то не так?
<sharikoff> paste.pro есть для больших тестов
<sharikoff> еще раз и забаню
<emostarxd> ну это еще небольшой) ну ок
<sharikoff> посмотри в инете какие значения должны быть
<sharikoff> и сделай как я сказал
<sharikoff> сначала ./clean-all
<sharikoff> потом source ./vars
<sharikoff> потом ./build-ca
<emostarxd> ооо, сделал клин - помогло) спасибо) посмотрим что дальше будет
<emostarxd> только я ./build-dh использовал
<sharikoff> 'nj gjnjv
<sharikoff> это потом
<sharikoff> это диффи хельмана ключ
<sharikoff> потом
<emostarxd> сейчас заполняю ca
<sharikoff> он долго делается
<sharikoff> минуты 4
<emostarxd> ./build-ca ...заполнил то что он предлагал, все успешно) почему же долго
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/125644/ccc4185d
<sharikoff> ./build-dh
<RagnarocK> доброго времени суток =) кто может подсказать почему могут не качаться пакеты с репа? +)
<sharikoff> нет интернета7
<emostarxd>  sharikoff, минуту от силы генерилось) тоже с плюсиками
<RagnarocK> а здесь меня на самом деле нет =)
<sharikoff> emostarxd у тебя звездолетный комп?
<sharikoff> а ты астролетчик?
<sharikoff> =))
<emostarxd> RagnarocK, у меня было такое что с us.репозиторий.ком не качалось, после того как я поменял us на свою страну то заработало
<sharikoff> я все время германию ставлю
<emostarxd> Celeron D 2.6 - ничего особенного)
<sharikoff> я - вермахт
<sharikoff> =)
<emostarxd> sharikoff, какая-то кривая инструкция мне попалась, после того как я сгенерил ключ ничего по ней дальше не работает) в любом случае спасибо за помощь, я еще вернусь потом
<kamyshovyy> ку
<vova_kubba> Всем привет
<vova_kubba> поиск по форумам привел к устаревшим результатам, так что вынужден обратиться за помощью
<vova_kubba> у меня есть вэб камера a4tech mg 130-pk
<kamyshovyy> vova_kubba: блин, как я рад за тебя
<vova_kubba> без установки драйверов работает но некорректно
<IchEsseDichAuf> как изменить список ОС при загрузке через GRUB2, к примеру, как просто поменять некоторые опции местами?
<vova_kubba> читал на форумах, как это исправить, и везде все пишут только о том что нужно самому собрать драйвера
<IchEsseDichAuf> как сделать это правильно, тоесть не через /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<vova_kubba> и все ссылаються на одну и ту же ссылку на gspca
<vova_kubba> юзал вот эту статью http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=91018.0
<vova_kubba> но на этапе выполнения hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/~hgoede/gspca/ (извлечь исходники из репозитория)
<vova_kubba> застрял, так как исходник уже не доступен по данной ссылке
<vova_kubba> и к сожалению не могу его найти пока нигде
<kamyshovyy> IchEsseDichAuf: никак. но обрати внимание на первую строку в grub.cfg
<vova_kubba> может кто-нибудь подсказать что делать?
<kamyshovyy> vova_kubba: в чём выражается некорректность работы?
<IchEsseDichAuf> kamyshovyy: именно поэтому я и спрашиваю
<vova_kubba> 1. изображение передаеться некорректно, оно растянуто, размыто, в полосах и увеличено
<vova_kubba> 2. в скайпе не работает (но как с этим бороться я знаю)
<kamyshovyy> IchEsseDichAuf: ну думаю так, или ручками после каждого обновления груба корректировать конфиг - можно это перевести в разряд хобби )) ну или снести воньдывс нахфиг
<IchEsseDichAuf> да не в этом дело, у меня несколько произвольных ядер
<IchEsseDichAuf> можно конечно настроить груб так, чтоб он по умолчанию стартовал к примеру с третьего
<kamyshovyy> IchEsseDichAuf: или изменить порядок в конфиге. имхо решения ненашёл - его нет (
<kamyshovyy> я про (09:56:43) IchEsseDichAuf: как сделать это правильно, тоесть не через /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<IchEsseDichAuf> хм.. да, вторая версия груба делает много лишнего.
<GregIlya> всем привет!Вчера на вызове столкнулся с проблемой что на старых компьютерах с малым количеством оперативы крайне проблематично загрузится с диска(например 							Alkid Live CD запустился но работать в нём было не возможно из за жутких зависаний чуть ли не Ð
<GregIlya> почему у меня в firefox'e постоянно падает флеш?
<Snowdrift> доже задолбался
<Snowdrift> поставил хром
<Weise> Кто-нибудь знает куда сохраняется письмо на локальном хосте, отправил функцией mail() в php5?
<GregIlya> а на хром есть плагины?Ти по наприсмер что бы с ютуба скачивать и текст переводить?
<Over> Кто ставил nut-cgi? Почему они не появляются в каталоге апача?
<Over> Куда убунта кладет скачанные архивы с бинарниками?
<GregIlya> Кто нибудь знает почему когда захожу в торент клиент transmision вся система начинает жутко лагать??
<sharikoff> !down
<ubuntuhelp> проверить лежит ли сайт можно на http://www.isup.me/
<GregIlya> Никто не знает как на убунту сделать что бы на втором мониторе было тоже самое что на основном??
<nAgoHaK> re
<GregIlya> очень надо...
<[v-8]_jupiter> КУ всем
<GregIlya> привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Никто не делал скрипта на проверку елси apache 502 отдает то рестартить apache
<[v-8]_jupiter> &
<GregIlya> Я точно не делал)Ну неужели никто не знает как подключить 2й монитор?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, делали =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вс сам написал)
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<[v-8]_jupiter> через curl)
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: зацени скрипта. Мож ваш вариант интересней
<Nebulosa> это же ненормлаьно
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, вообще то это лучше делать телнетом, ну да лан =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> хм ну какой то через curl стремный у муня получился.) Стремно показывать)
<oxothuk> утра
<inkvizitor68sl> утра
<inkvizitor68sl> а никак vnc нельзя звиздюлей прибавить, чтобы оно шустрее по инету бегало?
<inkvizitor68sl> а то как то рдесктоп рвет его в клочки(
<inkvizitor68sl> а мне надо в рдесктоп через vnc смотреть хД
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а качество менял)
<inkvizitor68sl> каг?
<inkvizitor68sl> я через x11vnc сервер
<[v-8]_jupiter> Или я тебя не правильно понял , или тебя remmina спасет
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, она через ssh туннель умеет ходить?
<[v-8]_jupiter> А какая разница ты же конектишься ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 user@host   и конектишься чем хочешь на локалхост
<GregIlya> вау,Я настроил вебкамеру наконецто....Осталось тока 2й монитор...
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, во, пасиба
<inkvizitor68sl> я в рдесктоп в реммине сразу зашел
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, лол циферки не вводятся
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: там есть значек клавиатуры на него нажми должно помочь
<inkvizitor68sl> неа )
<[v-8]_jupiter> версия 0,8 ?
<hivemind> sudo cd /etc/ppp/peers
<hivemind> [sudo] password for hivemind:
<hivemind> sudo: cd: command not found
<hivemind> ЧЯДНТ?
<GregIlya> блин,не могу зарегатся на сайте убунту,втф....
<hivemind> Как может не быть cd?
<hivemind> rm -rf /* не делал же
<hivemind> Да и без судо она работает
<GregIlya> блин,убится хочется....где тут я не правильно ответил на вопросы??? http://s50.radikal.ru/i130/1102/c1/171668722359.png
<skai> п
<skai> GregIlya: скажи мне, а разве в 80 году была москва?она помоему в 11**каком то году была создана
<skai> так как в 80 году нашеей эры могла существовать олимпиада в несуществующем городе?
<skai> и это только одна ошибка
<GregIlya> а ну да,я просто подумал что в 1980....
<GregIlya> туплю блин....
<skai> GregIlya: вторая ошибка - это русскоязычный орум и знание русского языка необходимо.а теперь скажи мне по правилам русского языка - с какой буквы пишут фамилии?
<GregIlya> Да знаю,я с большой тоже пробовал,думал может с маленькой проканает..
<skai> GregIlya: зы.а зафиг ты старательно стирал мыло, если фф его показывает выше с вопросом сохранить ли на него пароль?
<skai> 93 - надеюсь это не год рождения?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: покажи плз скрипт проверки на 502 через telnet
<GregIlya> ))
<GregIlya> ну год рождения,и что...
<skai> вот оно...нынешнее поколение...даж не знают, когда олимпиада была:)
<GregIlya> да блин знаю я ,олипиада в москве в 1980м году....НО вопрос:В каком году была Олимпиада-80?
<skai> ну.олимпиада-80 была в 1980 году.а ты что ответил?
<skai> ты на 1900 лет рпомазал
<Umren> олимпиада-80? 80 по счету что ле?
<skai> Umren: тебе вчера мало показалось?:)
<Umren> а что вчера было? не помню)
<GregIlya> вау,Я зарегался наконецто
<hivemind> Кстати, кажется можно выполнить rm -rf /
<GregIlya> Я хром установил,не знаете как его теперь сделать не по умолчанию?
<Umren> hivemind: конечно можно, что мешает
<hivemind> Будет свободное время, на виртуалке попробую
<hivemind> С параметром --no-preserve-root
<Umren> GregIlya: параметры>предпочитаемые приложения?
<hivemind> Просто rm -rf / сделать убунта не даёт
<Umren> судо напишы
<skai> hivemind: ить так она ж умнее тебя
<skai> она знает, что это не стоит делать
<Umren> а я gnome-elegant поставил, ниче так
<hivemind> Я тоже знаю
<hivemind> Но на виртуалке-то всё можно ))
<Umren> дурацкий индикатор переключалки теперь без клавиатуры в углу
<hivemind> Umren, в нём всё белое?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, а я фз где он) бестолковая вещь
<inkvizitor68sl> собссна
<Umren> hivemind: не, он темный
<inkvizitor68sl> на expect писал
<inkvizitor68sl> telnet блаблабла
<inkvizitor68sl> ждать 5 сек
<inkvizitor68sl> expect;ом ввести GET /
<inkvizitor68sl> распарсить
<inkvizitor68sl> всё
<hivemind> Как же так
<hivemind> "А белый это элегантность" же
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: понял вообщем через curl тож пойдет
<inkvizitor68sl> хы\
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ктото прокси сервера продает?
<[v-8]_jupiter> здесь
<Umren> hivemind: http://i.imgur.com/J9JFd.jpg
<Umren> ну и наутилус и прочее так же выглядят
<Umren> тока ставится от стремно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Umren: кошмар)
<Umren> *он
<Umren> ага
<[v-8]_jupiter> clearlooks самая удачная тема)
<hivemind> Няшно
<hivemind> У меня Eko-power Trinity стоит, что-то похожее
<hivemind> Всмысле "ставится стрёмно?"
<Umren> ну подключаешь репу, а потом какой то gnome-elegant.sh ставится
<Umren> через него все и делается
<Umren> не по людски
<hivemind> Аа, а я думал, он прибивает иксы, что-то долго-долго пишет, делает вид, что завис, а потом ставится
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, ага
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, цену знаешь хД
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, хотя могу посоветовать где слямзить ssh подешевле хД
<unreturned> пинг пинг
<inkvizitor68sl> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl, Ну понг, и что?
<inkvizitor68sl> ubuntuhelp, во чо
<hivemind> понг понг
<Nebulosa> спортсмены штоле?
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, ты с какого раёна?
<Nebulosa> с Калинискаго!
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, а чо тут делаешь? борзый чоле?
<Nebulosa> а чо тут тока борзые?
<inkvizitor68sl> с чужого раёна - ды
<hivemind> КИСА КУКУ
<inkvizitor68sl> мея видо?
<unreturned> мея нет
<Nebulosa> тея ет
<inkvizitor68sl> unreturned, палишься
<inkvizitor68sl> е говорим сегодя букву
<inkvizitor68sl> вы пояли какую
<unreturned> inkvizitor68sl: у- у
<inkvizitor68sl> яя ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> блин, и мяфкуть по япоцки не получиццо
<Nebulosa> какие-та вы страые..
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, мы просто аркомаы
<inkvizitor68sl> и употребляем грибоооочки
<inkvizitor68sl> и веещееестваааа
<unreturned> ы, я пользуюсь убутой
<unreturned> убута хороша
<inkvizitor68sl> трололо
<hivemind> оотоле одобряе
<inkvizitor68sl> а чо, бубута уже у всех работает? )
<hivemind> мит тоже хорош
<inkvizitor68sl> ет
<hivemind> Е заю, аверое
<inkvizitor68sl> дебиа рулед и педалит
<skai> @voice hivemind unreturned inkvizitor68sl Nebulosa
<skai> завязывайте уже
<inkvizitor68sl> @op inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> ;Р
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, а вот фих тебе
<inkvizitor68sl> поеду я гулять
<hivemind> Довыделывались :D
<Nebulosa> inkvizitor68sl: читер!
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кстати недавно уловил себя на мысле ,что у меня под ubuntu ничего уже так года пол не ломалось(на робочем компьютере)
<Nebulosa> [v-8]_jupiter: кроме проверки орфографии, ага
<User571[web]> noob
<User571[web]> народ кто поможет советом?
<hivemind> А я её ещё не настроил до конца
<[v-8]_jupiter> Nebulosa: у меня ее нет)
<Nebulosa> User571[web]: не ешь жёлтый снег
<unreturned> А че этот войс делает?
<hivemind> Ну?
<Nebulosa> unreturned: !voice
<hivemind> Это предупреждение
<unreturned> !voice
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<hivemind> Типа ай-ай
<unreturned> оу, как тут все сурьезно
<[v-8]_jupiter> гг
<GregIlya> не ужеди никто не использует 2 монитора?
<GregIlya> возможно вообще настроить 2 монитор что бы не лезть в конфиги и вручную не писать?
<hivemind> Я использую 1 монитор
<hivemind> ЭЛТ
<hivemind> '17
<hivemind> Мне хватает:D
<GregIlya> на 2 м мониторе почему черный экран,но курсор есть....
<hivemind> Дрова проприентарные ставил?
<GregIlya> да)
<hivemind> Хм, посмотри, он вообще определился?
<hivemind> второй моникэ
<GregIlya> да,но не моуг понять как настроить его...
<Morrton> я видел приложение "Множественные мониторы" в Темы и расширенные настройки, но сам не пробовал
<hivemind> Ищи там
<hivemind> Найдётся мож
<hivemind> А, ещё можно настройки каталиста глянуть
<hivemind> Или нвидиа контрол центр
<hivemind> смотря какое видео
<hivemind> Вроде никто ничего не спрашивает, так что
<hivemind> Кто-нибудь gens юзает?
<unreturned> hivemind: я юзаю
<hivemind> unreturned, во, ты же мне ссыль и кинул)
<hivemind> Слушай, от чего он мог начать ВНЕЗАПНО тормозить?
<unreturned> без понятия, у мну как работал, так и работает
<Nebulosa> у меня он перестал работать почему-то
<Nebulosa> или я ему ROM не те сую..
<Nebulosa> смысле gen
<hivemind> Я подозреваю, что дело в звуке
<[Green]> день добрый
<hivemind> Ну не знаю, все ROM'ы те
<hivemind> У меня
<hivemind> green, угу
<hivemind> Что-то у меня этот ваш хвалёный хром работает хуже огнелиса%)
<TOR_02_RUS> всем доброго времени суток ! ! !
<Nebulosa> hivemind: всё верно
<hivemind> А на огнелисе вконтакте ШГ
<hivemind> И где всё-таки прогресс-бар7
<hivemind> ?
<r1za> Народ помогите воткнутиь nokia 5330 на Ubuntu!!
<r1za> Что перекинуть  файлы
<hivemind> Это как?
<hivemind> Ааап
<hivemind> Не знаю, мой сони сразу определился
<r1za> телефон nokia Экспрес мюзик не могу подключить!!
<hivemind> Поищи в теле что-то типа "настройки USB
<hivemind> "
<hivemind> И там должно быть "запоминающее устройство" или "флеш карта"
<r1za> бля так как на Убунту
<r1za> не отображает телефон
<hivemind> Типа этого
<hivemind> Или "Linux"
<hivemind> Возьми се :D
<hivemind> Тебя побанят, не матерись
<hivemind> Я тебе уже сказал, что сделать
<skai> @kban --user r1za 86400 мат
<hivemind> Поздно
<hivemind> skai, на сколько забанил?
<TOR_02_RUS> народ , скайп нормально робит под убунтуҘ
<TOR_02_RUS> ?
<hivemind> Таки да
<hivemind> Ну поставился у меня норм
<hivemind> Юзать не пробовал, так как сломал микрофон
<hivemind> Могут быть проблемы с веб-камерой
<hivemind> Но они решаемы
<TOR_02_RUS> просто поставил на ноут убунту 10.10. сижу качаю скайп и думаю, а оно мне надо )))
<hivemind> Аа
<hivemind> Ye ,tp herjghbrkflcndf ns dhzl kb j,j`l`imcz
<hivemind> Ну без рукоприкладства ты вряд ли обойдёшься*
<^DEMOSS^> ребята, кто может помочь с самбой ?
<^DEMOSS^> ink|off|ZNC,
<Over> Как узнать версию пакета в репе?
<hivemind> Umren?
<hivemind> Что ты мне посоветовал?:D
<hivemind> Где прогресс-бар?
<Umren> ?
<Umren> какой прогресс бар?
<Umren> ты о чем?
<hivemind> Почему пусто в загрузках, хотя я уже темы качал?
<hivemind> Почему так мало тем?
<Umren> ты шутишь?
<Umren> их тысячи
<Umren> миллионы
<Umren> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/list/top_rated_theme?category=theme&hl=en-US
<Umren> разберись вначале че к чему
<Umren> почитай FAQ
<hivemind> Когда грузилась страница в мозилле, внизу отображался статус загрузки и полоска, показывающая сколько уже загружено
<Umren> залезь в расширения
<hivemind> FAQ читал уже
<hivemind> Расширения сейчас шляну
<hivemind> *кххм*
<hivemind> гляну*
<hivemind> Нажал ctrl-j
<hivemind> Вывелось окно загрузок
<hivemind> Пустое
<hivemind> Я уже скачал две темы
<Umren> изучай дальше
<SUFLEX> почему глубина цвета 24? должно быть 32
<SUFLEX>  Umren:  а
<SUFLEX> щас будет Посмотри настроойки ксорг
<SUFLEX> не работает
<Umren> понятия не имеют
<Umren> не имею
<Umren> но думаю, что ты на глаз не отличишь 24 бита от 32
<Umren> ))
<SUFLEX> отличаю. я же сам заметил а то бы не смотрел
<SUFLEX> статистика: за последний месяц я задал 7 вопросов. ноль ответов
<SUFLEX> ваще крутыбл
<hivemind> Значит, никто не знает
<hivemind> Или ты не тогда задавал
<Umren> SUFLEX: это ты про гугл?)
<SUFLEX> нет. про здесь )
<Umren> аа, я думал тебя там забанили
<SUFLEX> гуглу чиста по*уй
<SUFLEX> на все трудные задачи. он только как энциклопедия
<SUFLEX> простых общих случаев
<artus> @kban --user SUFLEX 604800 неделя отдыха, если не доходят правила
<skai> artus: тыб ему хоть сцылочку на википедию бы дал:)чтобы он знал про 24 и 32 бита:)и не задавал тупости
<hivemind> А я сам не знаю
<hivemind> Пичалька
<artus> skai, нафиг ему ссылки? он троль
<skai> artus: дык другие прочтут:)вон хайвмайнд не нает
<skai> и кстати а я разве его не банил вчера?
<artus> skai, в нем я тоже троля подозреваю )
<skai> artus: ну тут ты можешь быть спокоен.он просто читать не умеет:)
<Umren> ого, ЯД теперь можно привязать к любой карте без коммисии - это круто
<Umren> paypal прям )
<panacea> всем привет
<panacea> сразу вопрос
<panacea> как в консоле указать путь до папки, у которой в названии есть пробел
<artus> panacea,  "" или \
<artus> panacea, "zzz zzz" или xxx/zzz\ zzz/
<artus> panacea, а вообще табом пользуйся
<panacea> что есть таб?
<Umren> auto complete
<hivemind> skai, меня ты не банил
<hivemind> И я не тролль
<artus> hivemind, знасит у тебя все еще в переди )
<skai> hivemind: а теперь подумай про кого мы говорили
<swd> Всем привет !
<swd> нужно помошь
<hivemind> Про SUFLEX'А
<swd> собственно сабж
<hivemind> Ааа
<hivemind> всё, понял
<swd> есть пдк шара на самбе
<hivemind> Я слоу бываю просто
<swd> все настроенно все работает
<swd> столкнулся вот с чем
<swd> припер юзер на флешке вирь
<artus> !enter | swd
<ubuntuhelp> swd: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<xopek> artus: дай плюс
<swd> припер один юзер на флешке вирь который меняет папки с обычных на test -> test.exe нашел гада удалил . Все папки на шаре он почикал. востановил но вот баг самба не видет их хотя они есть
<artus> xopek, кончились, а новых не подвезли еще
<xopek> artus: абидна :( а если я скажу гента рулит, их  быстрее привезут?
<hivemind> xopek
<hivemind> !voice
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<xopek> hivemind: я в курсе)
<artus> xopek, не, быстрее можно вылететь)
<swd> что делать
<swd> кто сталкивался с этим
<artus> swd, кого именно самба не видит?
<xopek> artus: ну ваще ж... тогда... тогда... пообещай один как привизут!
<swd> папки после вируса
<artus> а они есть?
<swd> т.е пользователи винды
<swd> есть
<swd> прова стоят все норм
<panacea> artus, в лини есть подобие скрытых файлов?
<artus> panacea, .zzz
<swd> так я наверно не правильно обяснил
<swd> стоит пдк и шара насамбе
<swd> с виндовой машины на шаре побезобразничал вирус
<swd> перевернул все папки с test на test.exe
<artus> ну
<swd> этот вирь както скрыл оригинал папки
<artus> ls -la /shara показываеть что ?
<swd> да все норм
<swd> а с вин половина нетъ
<skai> swd: то есть глюки када смотришь из под венды?
<swd> угу
<artus> swd, ну попробуй перемонтировать шару по новому пути и проверить
<swd> причем у всей сети
<skai> swd: ну так и иди на винфак.мы то тут причем?
<hivemind> Так включе в винде показ скрытого
<swd> не помогает
<swd> этот вирь както скрыл папки которые лежат на лине
<swd> вот вчем дело то
<artus> swd, я ж говорю, попробуй создать еще шару, скопируй туда скрытые папки и натрави винду
<swd> попробую
<artus> swd, не мог он их скрыть
<swd> захожу с убунты вижу замок на папке хотя прова 777
<artus> swd,  ls -la и кто владелец  ?
<hivemind> 777?
<hivemind> Что за права 777?
<swd> chmod -R 777
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell hivemind about google
<ubuntuhelp> hivemind, please see my private message
<swd> да все норм
<hivemind> *кххм*
<swd> artus, да все норм владельци юзеры из пдк
<panacea_> кто игры через LGP ставил?)
<artus> swd, как тебе сказать, зачем 777 то ?
<swd> artus, так было до меня на локальную шару на все папки и файлы стоят прова 777
<swd> т.е любой может зайти из корпю локалки и удалить все нафиг
<artus> ну да, ходи кто хочеш, твори что хочеш, а потом вирусы все портять
<panacea_> что совсем никто?
<panacea_> я в печали
<hivemind> panacea_, ПиЧаЛьКа(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((999??????77
<panacea_> hivemind, угусики
<swd> кароче я хз что делать
<panacea_> гайд опять походу какой то криворукий дегенерат писал
<hivemind> swd, огораживать сеть получше?
<swd> да я только пришол на работу тут у них небыло админа 2 года
<swd> сунулся и акуел
<swd> что там наворотили
<swd> кароче возиму чистый серв и зано все заведу пдк и т.д
<Umren> fuuuuu.. adobe air нету 64 bit?!!
<panacea_> даже я про это знаю...
<panacea_> он есть только весит 300 кб вроде)
<Umren> на сайте нету, тока 32
<Umren> убожество
<artus> @voice swd
<artus> swd, следи за языком
<hivemind> Так
<hivemind> Я перепробовал 4 VK downloader'a
<blackalegator> Всем привет!!
<hivemind> Ни один не пашет
<skai> @voice hivemind
<blackalegator> hivemind используй foobnix
<hivemind> Ололо?
<blackalegator> Ммм я токо зашел
<hivemind> !foobnix
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='foobnix'
<blackalegator> foobnix это плеер-качалка с вконтакте
<blackalegator> однако качает только музыку
<blackalegator> и иногда после 20-30 скачиваний вылетает
<blackalegator> мне нравиться)
<blackalegator> Ладно всем бб скоро приду:-D
<panacea_> игроманы убунты есть не?
<Over> Где приложения могу хранить свои настройки даже после их сноса?
<skai> Over: /home /etc
<Umren> Over: apt content <package>
<panacea_> что такое glade?
<Umren> !glade
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='glade'
<hivemind> Ага, в офф репах нету
<Umren> есть
<Over> сношу cacti, сношу /etc/cacti, переставляю cacti, инсталятор говорит что у вас уже есть файл в /etc/cacti, какой использовать - старый или новый? Но файла-то нет.
<Umren> Over: менеджером пакета пробовал пользоватся?
<Umren> говорят он сам все удаляет
<Over> говорят
<Over> если это apt-get то должен, только не сносит
<hivemind> Over, use aptitude
<Umren> panacea_: нету, вырасти уже
<panacea_> Umren, игра 2003 года
<hivemind> Ставь pol
<panacea_> hivemind, она переделана под линь
<Umren> Over: какой инсталлятор?
<Umren> apt-get ?
<panacea_> я ее тупо поставить не могу
<Umren> говорит?
<hivemind> <panacea_>, aptitude вместо apt-get
<hivemind> попробуй
<panacea_> а это здесь причем?
<panacea_> с харда ставлю
<hivemind> Ааа
<hivemind> Так бы сразу и сказал
<hivemind> А зачем тогда apt?
<hivemind> dpkg же
<hivemind> И смотри зависиости
<hivemind> *м
<panacea_> овер писал про апт
<panacea_> почему во всех мануалах пишут "ой бла бла бла, это так легко, ничего сложного, бла бла бла2
<hivemind> Ты dpkg попробуй
<panacea_> начинаешь ставить, и обязательно где нибудь косяк автора
<panacea_> 4 ставишь и понимаешь, что он ошибся в 1 действии
<panacea_> 4 часа*
<hivemind> Ага, бывает
<panacea_> и чем мне dpkg поможет?
<ydz> Добрый день
<panacea_> setup.sh0
<panacea_> )*
<ydz> пиплы, как можно сделать тени от окон в гноме больше?
<ydz> чтобы пожирнее были
<hivemind> Ну ты же хочешь игру с  диска поставить?
<panacea_> С ХАРДА
<panacea_> с харда
<panacea_> я же писал)
<hivemind> Она .deb?
<hivemind> Аа, скрипт
<hivemind> И что он выдаёт?
<hivemind> Где-то в compiz control center кажется
<panacea_> запускаю скрипт как написано, поидее
<panacea_> ставится LGP какой то
<panacea_> ок, жму выход, далее ставится анинстал LGP
<hivemind> panacea, с харда может быть и .deb
<panacea_> а далее, по скрипту должен запускатся сам установочник
<panacea_> но по факту не происходит последнего пункта
<hivemind> Я только что так skype с харда поставил
<hivemind> Тады хз, у меня так же с установкой убунты было
<hivemind> Там было написано "лучший способ поставить убунту - заранее создать чистый раздел из под винды"
<hivemind> Только там не было написано, как там своп создать
<panacea_> я уже думаю мб из терминала напрямую установочник запустить
<panacea_> но он stup.glade
<panacea_> setup*
<panacea_> а glade программа для создания графики
<hivemind> panacea_, ты через командную строку запускаешь?
<hivemind> Воот
<hivemind> Ч0Ч0
<hivemind> Постой
<panacea_> заходу в директорию
<hivemind> С терминала он видит glade?
<hivemind> А с компа игру?
<panacea_> не, glade это расширение установочного файла игры
<hivemind> А
<hivemind> Ну попробуй с терминала выполнить
<hivemind> Кажется sh [file]
<panacea_> sh setup.sh
<hivemind> Ну и?
<panacea_> sh не открывает glade)
<panacea_> !gtk
<ubuntuhelp> GTK — !Gimp Toolkit, на нём основывается !GNOME. GTK используется многими приложениями для предоставления им !GUI.
<panacea_> эмм, проблем в кубунте возникнуть не должно?
<hivemind> Б__
<hivemind> Тогда попробуй просто набрать название
<artus> hivemind, че, сдержатся не можеш?
<hivemind> А это тут причём?
<hivemind> artus, могу же )
<hivemind> Когда не могу сдержаться, пишу матом, но не отправляю сообщение, да
<panacea_> чем setup.gtk открыть можно ?)
<hivemind> Уже .gtk?
<panacea_> я уже проверяю все что только возможно
<panacea_> и появляется желание попробывать поднять под вайном
<hivemind> это вряд ли
<panacea_> пойду отбивать место с харда под винду чтоли...
<hivemind> Ставить винду ради одной игры?
<hivemind> А на форум обратиться не проще?
<solvex> [17:17:32] <+hivemind> Ставить винду ради одной игры?
<solvex> игры разные бывают
<All-knowing> люди подскажите как настроить шары меджу двумя убунтами, чтобы через наутилус
<All-knowing> уже типает
<All-knowing> перекинуть не могу файлы с одного на другой
<All-knowing> установил nautilus-share
<All-knowing> samba
<All-knowing> samba-client
<All-knowing> папочку расшарил,  захожу через наутилус,  комп видит, но зависает при попытке зайти
<All-knowing> через smb://ip
<All-knowing> пробовал,  говорит чтонет ресурсов
<All-knowing> ппц
<artus> All-knowing, оба 2 под линухой ?
<All-knowing> да
<artus> ну так какого фига тебе самба то нужна ?
<artus> у тя гном ?
<All-knowing> а как? читал. везде советуют самбу
<All-knowing> да
<artus> да советчикам таким надо бальцы, пол самые уши обрезать
<artus> All-knowing, жамкаеш на центральную менюшечку
<artus> там будет подключится к убаленному серверу
<artus> выбираеш ssh , логин и пас
<artus> на машине к которой подключаешся должен быть openssh-server
<artus> если тебе постоянную шару между никсами то nfs
<xopek> советчики советуют самбу для связи бунта-венда
<All-knowing> xopek:  nfs это что7
<artus> нетворк фаел системс
<All-knowing> гугел  пишет что это need for speed
<artus> All-knowing, а ubuntu nfs написать не ?
<All-knowing> artus:    а есть интеграция с файловыми манагерами
<All-knowing> ?
<artus> All-knowing, у тебя удаленный винт маунтится как родной. как ты думаеш, есть?
<All-knowing> он через маунт работает, в fstab писать надо?
<edgbla> artus: не в кусре как маунтить фтп быстро? ну всмысле если есть серв, чтоб цеплялся, а если нету не висел минуту а сразу отменял монтировку.
<edgbla> *курсе
<artus> эмм... не, фаилзилой пользуюсь, необходимости держать постоянно соединение нет
<edgbla> ну просто ноут, я хочу к нему по фтп цеплятся, но он то включен, то выключен, и из-за этого тупить начинает.
<edgbla> ждёт долго соединения.
<artus> edgbla, цепляйся по ssh ))
<edgbla> там винда у меня.
<edgbla> да и хз как через ссш нормально копировать.
<edgbla> с командной строки не гуд.
<artus> edgbla, scp же )
<edgbla> манагер нужен, чтоб через ссш работал.
<bald> привет всем, может уже сто раз спрашиволось, то сори за это сразу. Проблема с Wifi, драйвер RTL8187, ubuntu 10.10, уровень сигнала максимум 10% и часто вообще пропадает,  под виндой всё ништяк уровень сигнала минимум 50%.
<bald> читал что многие сталкивались с такой же проблемой, но конкретного решения нигде нет :(
<All-knowing> RTL8187  у меня этот чип все работает
<All-knowing> но правда роутер стоит в квартире
<All-knowing> драйвер b43 стоит
<All-knowing> ?
<bald> у меня тоже в квартире буквально в 5 метрах от бука
<All-knowing> драйвер какой?
<bald> rtl8187 в свойстах соедения пишет
<All-knowing> sudo apt-get install  b43-fwcutter
<All-knowing> bald:   устанавливается?
<bald> да установился
<All-knowing> выключи вифи и включи
<edgbla> я тут тоже замучался, раньше ставил через ndiswrapper и работало, а щас ни в какую...
<All-knowing> а может аже перезагрузись
<All-knowing> странно
<hivemind> Как отключить регулярное сканирование винта?
<edgbla> а кто его сканирует?
<hivemind> Перед запуском log screen на экране загрузки сканирование идёт
<hivemind> Примерно раз в неделю
<Umren> edgbla: прешельцы
<hivemind> Mint 9
<Umren> hivemind: а что такой старый? на дворе уже 11
<hivemind> Так LTS же
<Umren> а не стоп, или на дворе 10
<hivemind> После обновления по-любому сглючит что-нибудь
<Umren> ну да, последний 10 (10.10) 9 лтс
<Umren> ок
<hivemind> Вот будет LTS новый, тогда обновлюсь
<hivemind> По-моему 10.04 же
<Umren> 9 - 10/04
<hivemind> Ну да
<hivemind> С хромом уже почти разобрался
<TOR_02_RUS> народ, доброго времени суток ! ! ! кто нить сталкивался с установкой дров на ноут(асус) камеры и микрофонаҘ
<TOR_02_RUS> ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> TOR_02_RUS: ты бы поконкретней написал
<[v-8]_jupiter> А то не понятно какая модель
<TOR_02_RUS> ASUS K 52 D, немогу поставить  дрова на камеру и микр
<Vertrum> может кто подсказать? почему при обновлении репозиториев обновление зависает на 99 или 97%?
<hivemind> Видимо на один из репов ссыль битая
<Vertrum> я даже догадываюсь какая) Ну раз уж пошла такая пьянка. Кто нибудь deadbeaf'ом пользуется?
<hivemind> Плеер вроде такой?
<hivemind> Не, не юзаю
<hivemind> Rhythmbox пока нравится
<Vertrum> да плеер
<Vertrum> вот его хочу попробовать.. На винде foobar2000 уж очень понравился...
<hivemind> Ну так sudo aptitude install deadbeef
<Vertrum> ну дык да, в теории, а на деле ничерта =/
<Vertrum> виснет и все тут...
<|rapidsp|> баньши - новое наше все :)
<leafan> добрый день, всем
<Vertrum> стоит банши и так... Но привык как-то к фубару -_-
<vova_kubba> не подскажите как пополнить список репозиториев?
<|rapidsp|> аполитично рассуждаешь
<Vertrum> 0_о
<|rapidsp|> vova_kubba: на предмет чего пополнить?
<total1231995> всем привет
<unreturned> хай
<hivemind> хай
<leafan> подскажите пожалуйста, кто-то исользует ява платформу под убунтой
<vova_kubba> на предмет наличия источников для поиска и скачивания пакетов
<ppshah> я
<hivemind> А зачем она?
<hivemind> Чтобы на яве кодить шоле?
<Vertrum> Может кто нибудь попробовать установить deadbeef?
<|rapidsp|> vova_kubba: то что в центре приложений не достаточно?
<hivemind> Vertrum, адрес репа в студию!
<alexandro60> мне deadbeaf не понравился  Rhyth удобней
<artus> Vertrum, а что там пробовать*?
<Vertrum> да не фурычит ничерта
<artus> hivemind, нету репа, есть дебки на офсайте
<hivemind> А чего он тогда поставить не может?
<vova_kubba> <|rapidsp|> да
<TOR_02_RUS> помогите с установкой дров(камера и микр) на ноут ASUS K52D
<hivemind> Vertrum, перекачай .deb заново
<Vertrum> как репов нет? 0_О
<Vertrum> я походу нупь, внеземная, что ли... пошел уточнять))
<|rapidsp|> vova_kubba: ищешь нужную прогу и потом на ее сайте узнаешь, как подключить ее реп
<vova_kubba> ок
<alexandro60> я ставил , но снес сегодня
<Vertrum> да не...
<Vertrum> Вы легко можете включить эту PPA следующей командой:         sudo add-apt-repository ppa:alexey-smirnov/deadbeef
<Vertrum> везде пишут, что установка с репов прет. Жалоб вроде как нет =/
<vova_kubba> когда-то встречал комманду для одноразового полного перекодирования все имен файлов в кодировку utf-8, не подскажите где  найти эту комманду? а то после очередного возврата с винды снова не читаються имена файлов мп3
<hivemind> Хм, кажется тебя нарулили
<hivemind> Или реп появился
<artus> vova_kubba, имена или теги? это разные вещи, easytag пользуй
<hivemind> Vertrum, таки сейчас поставлю и попробую
<hivemind> У тебя не качается или не ставится?
<vova_kubba> кажеться не тэги, именно имена. там была несложная комманда с терминала помню её выполнял и все ок
<artus> vova_kubba, find `pwd` -iname '*.mp3' -print0 | xargs -0 mid3iconv -eCP1251 --remove-v1
<Vertrum> Да ни-то, ни-другое... обновление репов делаю, зависает на 99%
<vova_kubba> <artus> благодарю
<Vertrum> качаться тоже не хочет. Пишет, нет такого пакета (ну это ясно в принципе)
<hivemind> Значит реп битый скорее всего
<hivemind> Или НЕХ
<Vertrum> Гм. Ну я так понимаю, не ставиться все ж таки?
<hivemind> Мне с моим интернетом сейчас aptitude update делать не резон
<hivemind> Попробуйте кто-нибуь ещё
<hivemind> хотя
<Vertrum> Да у меня самого dial-up полный))
<Vertrum> Мегафон, мать его -__-
<artus> vova_kubba, рекурсивная перекодировка имён файлов из cp1251 в utf8   проверка convmv -f CP1251 -t UTF-8 * -r запуск convmv -f CP1251 -t UTF-8 * -r --notest
<alexandro60> Vertrum тебя еще интересует установка deadbeaf ?
<TOR_02_RUS> помогите с установкой дров(камера и микр) на ноут ASUS K52D
<hivemind> Кстати, почему у меня в терминале иногда с помошью ctrl-c выполнение команд не прерывается?
<hivemind> <TOR_02_RUS>, пингуешь шоле?
<hivemind> Не знает никто, наверное
<TOR_02_RUS> )))
<TOR_02_RUS> просто туплю
<Vertrum> Вообще ни одна команда не прерывается?
<unreturned> ключевое слово иногла
<unreturned> *иногда
<Vertrum> а, ну да)
<Vertrum> каюсь, проглядел
<hivemind> Прерывается как правило
<hivemind> Но вот например пингую, и может не прерваться
<hivemind> Приходится терминал крыть
<Vertrum> гы, та же фигня...
<hivemind> что-то у меня твой репозиторий вообще не добавляется
<hivemind> Напомните пожалуйста, какой вид ссылки надо создавать, чтобы из под рута были мои темы видны
<hivemind> ?
<hivemind> sudo ln /root/.themes ~/themes?
<Vertrum> у меня он добавился вроде как... По крайней мере в "источники приложений" появился =\
<hivemind> Ха, у меня тоже
<hivemind> Вот скорее всего поэтому с него и скачать ничего нельзя
<hivemind> Потому что добавляется криво
<Vertrum> т.е. нафиг его? Изначально кривой?
<hivemind> Видимо
<hivemind> Скачай .deb с офф сайта и не долби себе мозг
<Vertrum> окей. Спасибо, в любом случае)
<hivemind> Кто-нибудь здесь хром юзает?
<hivemind> не за что же
<unreturned> Google Chrome?
<hivemind> таки да
<unreturned> юзаю
<hivemind> я что-то не могу adblock поставить
<Vertrum> Он на винде-то так себе работал, имхо =/
<unreturned> не пользуюсь
<artus> hivemind, https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cfhdojbkjhnklbpkdaibdccddilifddb
<hivemind> клик на "установить", и...
<hivemind> ничего
<hivemind> На винде да
<hivemind> А на лине более-менее неплох
<hivemind> По крайней мере шрифты вконтакте нормального размера
<Vertrum> я всегда считал, что на лине позже появляются плагины и прочее...
<Vertrum> которые в винде есть в смысле
<sokdobriy> Есть кто живой?
<hivemind> artus, спасибо, заработало
<hivemind> Vertrum, не знаю... в винде он вообще как-то УГ-шно выглядит
<artus> !ask | sokdobriy
<ubuntuhelp> sokdobriy: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Vertrum> ADBlock что ли?
<hivemind> Не
<hivemind> Хром
<hivemind> Блин
<Vertrum> ну хз... Это дело вкуса.
<hivemind> А чем apps от extensions отличается?
<Vertrum> это наверно как разница между виджетом и дополнением... имхо.
<sokdobriy> У меня проблема с фотошопом под вайном и компизом. Вот так вот выглядит хилинбраш http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tefery/view/300903/?page=0 а вот так браш http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tefery/view/300725/?page=0 . Я уже и компиз и вайн обновлял и драйвера для видео карты 8600GS. Не могу понять в чем дело и к
<sokdobriy> акой эффект компиза на такое влияет...
<sokdobriy> При отключенных эффектах всё норм
<sokdobriy> но хочется что бы и эффекты были и шоп нормально работает
<hivemind> sokdpbriy, пощёлкай настройки изображения и эффекты в вайне
<Vertrum> А у тебя какой PS?
<sokdobriy> на 10.04 тоже самое. на 11.04 такого нет
<artus> это проблемы шопа под вайном
<sokdobriy> CS5
<artus> sokdobriy, а ты собсно шоп купил?
<Vertrum> У меня просто 4. Под вайном вообще не идет =/
<hivemind> artus, КУПИЛ?
<hivemind> Ви таки знаете, сколько он стоит?%)
<artus> hivemind, если я еще раз увижу что ты капсиш вылетиш нафиг на неделю
<hivemind> Vertrum, а под чем же ты 4 юзаешь?
<sokdobriy> Ребята, давайте сосредоточимся
<artus> sokdobriy, чеснокраденый фотошоп под вайном не является темой этого канала
<Vertrum> hivemind я убунту пока только под VM юзаю...
<hivemind> Ололо, всё )
<hivemind> Vertrum, аа, знакомо ) сам только недавно с вм перелез
<edgbla> а вот кто мне скажет, устройство pcie 1x можно воткнуть в порт pcie 16x?
<sokdobriy> <artus> если ты такой умный, то лучше бы подумал чем помочь. фотошоп я купил, к слову
<[v-8]_jupiter> sokdobriy: )
<artus> sokdobriy, ну тебе всеравно явно на канал вайна, ток там тебе смогут че нить посоветовать
<Vertrum> hivemind и долго на вм сидел?)
<sokdobriy> канал вайна мертв
<artus> sokdobriy, попробуй у них на форуме запостить, мож чего подскажут
<hivemind> Vertrum, ну с месяц
<artus> sokdobriy, тут скорее всего виноват рендер самого вайна, буквально час назад натыкался гдето в нете касательно этого, но не обратил вмнимания
<hivemind> <sokdobriy>, мама дорогая
<hivemind> За сколько же ты его купил?
<edgbla> sokdobriy: ставь фотожопу под виртуалбокс.
<edgbla> и вообще это всё от лукавого, если ты зарабатываешь на нём бабло - ставь винду.
<hivemind> а ещё лучше - юзай труЪ гимп
<sokdobriy> =))
<sokdobriy> так и знал, что разговор про гимп это вопрос времени)
<Vertrum>  hivemind только думал, что же это никто гимп не советует))
<sokdobriy> ))
<Vertrum> лол))
<sokdobriy> На винде он стоит... хочется что бы на убунте стоял
<edgbla> на убунте он будет стоять когда и если напишут нативный.
<Weise> Здрасть
<sokdobriy> Кстати, если исключить существоавние маков, только фотошоп удерживает дизайнеров от перехода на убунту
<Vertrum> сомневаюсь я, что его таковым сделают =/
<Weise> почему подключаюсь к одной сети wifi, а он пишет что подключился к другой
<Weise> Н
<Weise> ?
<Vertrum> sokdobriy тогда уж весь пакет адоб
<edgbla> sokdobriy: напиши об этом в адоб.
<sokdobriy> =))
<sokdobriy> Я думаю, они это прекрасно и без меня знают...
<Vertrum> но чего то явно не торопяться
<edgbla> ты ж покупатель, нам-то он нафиг не нужен.
<Vertrum> пендель волшебный нужен видать
<TheThing> чотут
<edgbla> мне и гимпа сто раз выше крыши.
<TheThing> фотошоперы никогда не перейдут на гимп
<sokdobriy> Там всё дело в том, что весь компьютерный бизнесс очень сильно сплетен между разных компаний
<Vertrum> ага, а вместо люстры что?
<edgbla> тем более что приловчился немного к нему плагины писать.
<TheThing> он омерзителен по своему виду
<edgbla> да ну прям.
<edgbla> вот сделают в одно окошко и всего делоф.
<TheThing> функции вроде те же, но это все равно, что с мерса пересесть в копейку
<Vertrum> да не, серьезно, уж очень гимп не привлекательный
<TheThing> так уже есть однооконныйц интерфейс
<edgbla> грозятся же давно уже.
<sokdobriy> Если они забубенят шоп, для линукса, майкрософт в конечно итоге обанкротится
<TheThing> давно есть
<edgbla> ну и всё, чего ещё надо.
<TheThing> но инструменты типа текста бесят нереально
<edgbla> что с ними не так?
<TheThing> все )
<TheThing> не буду холиварить на 100 страниц, это мое "имею мнение - хрен оспоришь" :)
<TheThing> приходится под вайном жабу юзать в особо тяжелых случаях.
<sokdobriy> <artus> Ты случайно не помнишь, где бы ты мог наткнуться на это?)
<Vertrum> не хватает человека, который бы сказал, да нафиг ваш фотошоп! Я напишу свой, со блэкджеком и брашами))
<TheThing> с корелом проще - я его и не юзал. поэтому для вектора инкскейп юзабелен более или менее. тем более, когда используешь только 3% возможностей
<Weise> ну да. чтоб один чел написал аналог фотошопа и бесплатно?
<Vertrum> интузиаст, че)
<Vertrum> помешанный энтузиаст...
<sokdobriy> Вы когда нибудь задумывались, что аналогов фотошопу нет? Есть неплохие попытки в виде гимпообразных, но конкурента нет. А почему у винды нет конкурентов? Вам не кажется это как мининмум странным?..
<kamyshovyy> Weise: не бесплатно, а для души!
<Weise> которому ни времени ни денег не жалко)
<Weise> для сообщества;)
<kamyshovyy> Weise: и ты думаш нет таких?
<Vertrum> sokdobriy заговор? 0_о
<kamyshovyy> значит в те нет славянского ни грама :Ъ
<kamyshovyy> ))
<Vertrum> :D
<sokdobriy> artus там ещё делов том, что когда эффекты отключаешь у компиза, то всё норм... Мне кажется это какой то эффект малину портит
<Weise> sokdobriy, один врядли возмется
<Weise> группой можно
<artus> sokdobriy, ну дык, тебе шашечки или ехать? )
<kamyshovyy> Weise: группой - статья
<kamyshovyy> больше
<kamyshovyy> срок тянуть
<kamyshovyy> !win
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<Weise> мда
<Weise> о что такого то?
<san4o> ну заделайте аналог "интузиасты". гимпу функионала хватает более чем. просто интерфейс фотошопа более дружелюбный чтоле
<sokdobriy> artus дело в том, что когда юлозишь окнами при отключенных эффектах, то сразу вспоминается win в косынке
<kamyshovyy> та так, ни чё - антиреклама
<Weise> вендекапец)
<Vertrum> дык винда и не сравнивается как бэ
<Weise> забанишь?
<Weise> )))))
<Vertrum> провайдеру позвонят и нет отключат в довесок)
<kamyshovyy> неееее ко мне )
<sokdobriy> weise не столько заговор, сколько хитрый план
<sokdobriy> weise не столько заговор, сколько заговор
<kamyshovyy> не столько хитрый план, сколько прибыль
<Weise> у меня фотошоп под вайном работает
<Weise> портабл
<Weise> кроме текста, при нажатии вылетает
<kamyshovyy> Weise:  +1  ))
<Vertrum> хорошо "работает"))
<sokdobriy> на форме вайн было много про текст
<sokdobriy> форуме
<kamyshovyy> нормально, на двоечку с минусом, но...... зато ближе к GNU
<Weise> вы мне можете сказать почему вай фай отваливается если бездействовать в инете?
<kamyshovyy> Weise: потому что не юзаешь гимп лол
<Vertrum> проклятье гимпа? 0_О
<Vertrum> не холивара ради. Libre Office  как вообще?
<hivemind> хз, не пользуюсь особо офисными прогами
<hivemind> Ибо принтер на убунту настраивать лень
<sokdobriy> Друзья, давай те же подумаем в чем дело. Смысл в том, что в 11.04 такого бага нет.
<Vertrum> чего ж ты делаешь целыми днями?)
<sokdobriy> Либр офис точно так же как и Опен офис. найди десять отличий...
<sokdobriy> Где же, черт, поддержа в любое время 24 часа на irc канале?
<kamyshovyy> !ubu
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание! Это канал помощи (а не бесплатного решения ваших проблем) с дистрибутивом Ubuntu. У Вашей софтины наверняка есть свой специфичный канал техподдержки, на который Вам и следует обратиться.
<sokdobriy> Уверен, что по самой убунте вопросов не много... А вопросы возникают как раз в софтинах и драйверах...
<CheshaNeko> sokdobriy: в Либр офисе формулы быстрее рендерятся ^_^
<sokdobriy> Так я помощи и прошу
<sokdobriy> Тем более, что вайн это практически часть убунты, а компиз он, как бы и есть часть убунты
<sokdobriy> CheshaNeko ))
<kamyshovyy> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Vertrum> CheshaNeko Достойный ответ опену :D
<CheshaNeko> Vertrum: ну для меня это огромный плюс
<sokdobriy> Это не ответ, а параноя... Опен офис все же клоуз офис не стал...
<kamyshovyy> !q > sokdobriy
<ubuntuhelp> sokdobriy, please see my private message
<Vertrum> ну меня по большей части презентации интересуют...
<CheshaNeko> Vertrum: а ты не знаешь как в презентациях подсветку орфографии включить?
<Vertrum> в опене?
<hivemind> Ололо
<CheshaNeko> Vertrum: да
<Vertrum> ща гляну...
<hivemind> FluxBox: полноценная DE: 3МБ
<Vertrum> что-то подобное видел
<hivemind> emacs:текстовый редактор:24МБ
<hivemind> Linux ))
<CheshaNeko> hivemind: emacs: полноценная ОС: 24 МБ
<Vertrum> CheshaNeko тебе в смысле проверка орфографии нужна?
<hivemind> <CheshaNeko>, а я думал, что это текстовый редактор...
<hivemind> GNU Emacs — Свободный текстовый редактор. Первые версии написаны Ричардом Столлманом.
<hivemind> %)
<CheshaNeko> Vertrum: сам уже разобрался
<Vertrum> лады
<Vertrum> там просто нопка прям в меню... это меня и смутило =/
<CheshaNeko> Vertrum: ну она у меня не работала, если тему сразу из шаблона брать
<hivemind> !emacs
<ubuntuhelp> Текстовые редакторы Gedit (Gnome) , Kate (KDE) , Mousepad (Xfce4) - Для терминала: nano , vi/vim, emacs - Для HTML/CSS редакторы, см. !html Для программирования редакторов и IDE, смотри !code
<hivemind> Ох, борщ
<CheshaNeko> Vertrum: если без шаблона, то работает, и если шаблон потом подставить, то тоже работает %)
<Vertrum> CheshaNeko подскажи на будущее, где включается? А то мало ли..
<Vertrum> xD
<ur5imw>  пытался сегодня установить убунту на комп .... так и не удалось....машина в процессе  установки виснет.... что самое  интересное под виндой машина работала без нареканий....
<CheshaNeko> ur5imw: версия убунту
<ur5imw>  8.10, 10.10
<hivemind> <ur5imw>, диск сканил?
<hivemind> На ошибки?
<ur5imw>  ага
<hivemind> Нету?
<ur5imw>   нет
<CheshaNeko> ur5imw: лайв сиди грузится?
<ur5imw> ага
<CheshaNeko> ur5imw: может жесткий убитый?
<ur5imw> но пытаешься установить ...где нибудь но зависнет
<ur5imw> ..ставил папирус, тоже глючит
<sokdobriy> i have got a problem with wine photoshop and compiz on 10.10. Can anybody help me whith this? This is the brush http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tefery/view/300725/ and that is the healingBrush http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tefery/view/300903/ . Проблема наблюдается в 10.04, но, что странно, её нет в 11.04. При отключенных эффектах всё норм. Отсуда вопросы, что бы под
<sokdobriy> итожить и подумать. Какой эффект компиза влияет на это? И почему такого бага нет в 11.04? Видеокарта у меня 8600GS, если это важно...
<sokdobriy> бля
<sokdobriy> писал писал блин(
<edgbla> а мог бы жить
<hivemind> Когда уже идёт сама установка?
<blackalegator> люди никто не сталкивался с настройкой ubuntu на MSI u120?
<hivemind> sokdobriy, прочитай молитву на тоход
<hivemind> *отход
<ur5imw> hivemind:  вопрос мне ?
<hivemind> Не
<hivemind> <ur5imw>, а, про установку?
<hivemind> Да, тебе
<hivemind> slowpoke.jpg
<ur5imw> что про установку?
<karkusha> jkk
<karkusha> is anybody hear me?
<karkusha> help
<skai> @kban --user sokdobriy 86400 мат
<ur5imw> hivemind: в процессе установки в любой момент  зависает ..в 10.10 выдается " не исправимая ошибка"
<hivemind> Поскань винт
<ur5imw> винда работала
<Vertrum> А может образ фиговый? Не?
<ur5imw> .. да я  с него сво машину запускал
<Vertrum> LiveCD и установка все же разные вещи...
<Vertrum> имхо
<kamyshovyy> karkusha: ???
<ur5imw> ... есть puppyrus он  ставиться, работает , но  очень сильно глючит и как правило зависает
<ur5imw> ....машина?... но винда то работала без нареканий
<karkusha> does anybody hear me?
<karkusha> hey?
<kamyshovyy> !q > karkusha:
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell karkusha about russia
<ubuntuhelp> karkusha, please see my private message
<karkusha> меня видят? Ура!
<kamyshovyy> karkusha: нифига не видно, а чё хотел то?
<kamyshovyy> karkusha: и чё, не судьба на русском спросить, чё да как?
<karkusha> хотел узнать, у всех ли vi ведет себя не красиво? не красивость заключается в том, что в режиме редактирования я не могу пользоваться стрелочками передвижения курсора, пробелом и прочими служебными клавишами...вместо них выскакивают симво
<karkusha> лы непонятные
<skai> karkusha: во первых почитай что такое vi
<skai> karkusha: отпадет все вопросы
<skai> karkusha: man vi
<skai> !q | karkusha
<ubuntuhelp> karkusha: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<rapidsp> karkusha: поставь vim
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell kamyshovyy about pm
<ubuntuhelp> kamyshovyy, please see my private message
<hivemind> !vim
<ubuntuhelp> Vim (сокр. от Vi Improved, произносится Вим) — свободный режимный текстовый редактор, созданный на основе более старого vi. Подробнее см. тут: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vim
<skai> rapidsp: нафиг?пусть учит ви
<kamyshovyy> !pm > kamyshovyy
<hivemind> Сорри за нубский вопрос: у emacs есть гуй?
<ubuntuhelp> kamyshovyy, please see my private message
<karkusha> спасибо..действительно я забыл про вим
<CheshaNeko> hivemind: есть
<skai> ubuntuhelp: please tell kamyshovyy about help
<ubuntuhelp> kamyshovyy, please see my private message
<karkusha> однако столь странное поведение vi оставило у меня в душе налет неудовлетворенности)...тем не менее...nobody cares
<hivemind> ага
<kamyshovyy> !123 > skai:
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='123'
<skai> @voice kamyshovyy
<karkusha> @voice karkusha
<skai> @kban --user karkusha 3600 час на прочтение правил
<CheshaNeko> ^_^
<Vertrum> не баньте только) Что за @voice?
<hivemind> kamyshovyy сегодня будет курить
<hivemind> Много курить ))
<kamyshovyy> опс! простите меня пожалуйста уважаемые операторы канала #ubuntu-ru. обязуюсь вести себя достойно, уважать присутствующих и правила канала расположенные http://goo.gl/ef85w
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Vertrum about v
<ubuntuhelp> Vertrum, please see my private message
<Vertrum> О, примного благодарствую)
<CheshaNeko> !voice
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<CheshaNeko> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней goo.gl/5UWBR
<skai> @voice CheshaNeko
<GuestArbaiter> Наточил Скай свой топор, головушек полон двор))))
<hivemind> А у меня нет !voice, ляляляля )))
<Vertrum> xD
<skai> hivemind: а ты пофлуди еще.
<hivemind> не хочу )
<panacea_> люд добрый
<panacea_> где почитать по вайн великий можно
<CheshaNeko> !wine
<panacea_> который побеждает офис седьмой
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<skai> panacea_: в википедии вайна
<CheshaNeko> panacea_: зачем 7 офис?
<panacea_> инициатива наказуема, не обижайтесь если вас называют глупым человеком не умеющим слушать
<panacea_> CheshaNeko, ооо убог и не удовлетворяет меня
<skai> panacea_: ты сам с собой говоришь?
<panacea_> skai, у меня шизонаидальная параноя, это ваще ок
<CheshaNeko> panacea_: тогда зачем убунту если пользуешь виндовый, ворованный софт?
<kamyshovyy> panacea_: а ты сопсна от чего? мож и от ms?
<panacea_> Cheshaneko, иди гринпис учи, на тему халявы. меня интересует тот софт в котором я работаю
<skai> panacea_: а на канале запрещено обсуждение пиратского софта.ты офис купил?
<hivemind> <CheshaNeko>, ви так говорите "вогованный", будто это таки что-то плохое )
<panacea_> skai, купил)
<panacea_> skai, докажи обратное, значит купил)
<skai> panacea_: покажи фотку коробки.можешь прикрыть пальцем ключ.но голограмму должно быть видно
<AndreX> panacea_: у пиратов купил?
<artus> @kick hivemind ви таки пегестанете ковегкать речь?
<kamyshovyy> panacea_: нука кажи вторую группу циферок из ключика то!!!
<panacea_> skai, у меня от университета корпоративная
<panacea_> как работнику взял ключик)
<kamyshovyy> ыыы
<skai> panacea_: покажи скрин мелкософтовской утилиты проверки ключа.где говорится, что ключ чистый и не забаненый
<panacea_> skai, собственно зачем мне это делать?)
<chelaxe> скай
<skai> panacea_: если хочешь помощь в установке его в винце.
<panacea_> мне есть чем занятся, и извините, херней и писькомерством в интернетах заниматся уж точно не желаю
<skai> panacea_: легальный софт завсегда можем помочь.но ты спиратил, так что мимо
<panacea_> skai, не получу "помощи", пойду искать дальше
<hivemind> Artus вернулся, hivemind вылетел :D
<guest> helo
<panacea_> кто ищет тот всегда найдет, это ок?
<skai> panacea_: иди.тебя никто не держит
<guest> debian weezy russkiye bukvy kak ustanovit?
<panacea_> skai, собственно, не вам указывать что мне делать
<xopek> guest: на дебиане и спрашивай
<kamyshovyy> !q > panacea_
<artus> guest, дебиан тут причем?
<ubuntuhelp> panacea_, please see my private message
<skai> panacea_: собсно что тебе делать указывают правила
<panacea_> и когда это мы на ты перейти успели?)
<kamyshovyy> !q1 > panacea_
<edgbla> забаньте уже, чего издеваться.
<skai> !rules | panacea_
<ubuntuhelp> panacea_: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kamyshovyy> !win > panacea_
<skai> panacea_: прочти.
<guest> artus: cat /etc/debian_version
<hivemind> !win
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<skai> panacea_: там ссылка первая.внимательно прочти.эта же ссылка в топике
<skai> @voice hivemind
<skai> kamyshovyy: команда не в тему
<hivemind> блин
<kamyshovyy> hivemind: +1 хД
<kamyshovyy> ))
<panacea_> skai, собственно зачем мне читать сравнение окошка и лини?
<panacea_> когда я вошел, был конкретный вопрос
<skai> panacea_: это спрашивай у того, кто тебе советовал читать сравнение.я тебе говорю читать правила
<vinnibrest> Привет) существует ли безопасный способ перевести ntfs диск в ext4, без форматирования?)
<kamyshovyy> panacea_: ну эт я воткнул вашет ))
<skai> vinnibrest: да.но его еще не придумали
<vinnibrest> ах. пичаль(
<Umren> vinnibrest: нет
 * guest Problem occurred while loading the URL http://jura.dyndns-home.com/
<artus> guest, тебе на #debian-russian
<guest> ok
<wechat> koi-8 o_O
 * wechat_ система - параметры - клавиатура
<san4o> кто нить в курсе, скайпа клиент под линукс поддерживает видео чат на 3х юзеров ?
<artus> san4o, а что ему мешает ?
<san4o> artus: кнопочку так ни не нашел (
<artus> san4o, а ты скайпу заплати, и тогда сможеш )
<san4o> если подконекчевается 3го подключают видео не идет токо звук. (нелюблю такого говорить но в винде можно...)
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell san4o about win
<ubuntuhelp> san4o, please see my private message
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell san4o about ubu
<artus> skai, скайп он и в африке скайп, крути свой пульс, может в нем затык
<skai> artus: я то тут причем?
<artus> skai, ну вот такая автохайлайтилка )
<artus> skai, передай дальше )
<san4o> artus: та ну пульс и видео, не вижу связи. а ктото вообще пробал в 3м общатся ?
<artus> san4o, а уже 3й есть? O_o
<artus> или втроем
<Vertrum> втроем скорей)
<Vertrum> ща 5-й уже есть вроде как...
<Vertrum> а может и не пятый...
<hivemind> А как вы хайлайтите текст?
<artus> san4o, ну как бе аудиопотоки разные, а пульс со скайпом... мягкоговоря говеное сочитание )
<skai> hivemind: ты почто это без плюса?
<skai> @voice hivemind
<skai> hivemind: неча тут пинг таймаутить
<artus> *е , даже если 1н на 1н
<hivemind> skai, вылетел
<hivemind> бугога, я знаю хорошую вещь от microsoft ))
<skai> hivemind: а я знаю пункт правил про оффтоп
<hivemind> А я, а я... а я... блин
<yurau> вопрос
<skai> !ask | yurau
<ubuntuhelp> yurau: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<yurau> у меня 10.04 все обновления поставлены. надо ставить галку в параметрах обновления "Обновления, не вошедшие в официальный выпуск"?
<yurau> кто как делает?
<yurau> с этой галкой ко мне новое ядро пришло. может наручет чего-н
<artus> yurau, сними галку)
<artus> оно и уйдет)
<yurau> поздно уже поставил
<yurau> теперь решил спросить :)
<artus> yurau, позно, теперь прейдется переустанавливать
<hivemind> Видимо, нестабильная версия
<skai> yurau: я нашел шприц с неизвестно чем и вколол его себе.я умру?не знаете?кто как поступает?
<yurau> :)
<hivemind> artus, а если он так оставит?
<xps_> как запустить приложение из командной строки с задержкой 30 секунд
<hivemind> Его украдёт candleja
<artus> hivemind, низя )
<artus> xps_, sleep 30 && zzzz
<xps_> zzzz это само приложение?
<hivemind> artus, то есть candlejack всё-таки пр
<yurau> да в этом и вопрос: кто так поступает? опыт у кого-н есть?
<artus> угу
<artus> xps_, коньки чтоль запускаеш? )
<xps_> artus> спасибо, ага
<xps_> просто мне кажется, что запускать нужно уже после загрузки самого раб стола
<artus> правельно кажется)
<hivemind> Да японский городовой
<hivemind> Так вот почему у меня коньки после загрузки поверх всех окон!
<hivemind> Надо залезать в conkyrc и сохранять было, я потом забил на эти коньки вообще
<artus> hivemind, че так, коньки  норм
<yurau> товарищи, непонятно. программы не вошедшие в официальный релиз по какой причине? несовместимость или нет времени и желания их поддерживать?
<hivemind> Они при каждом заходе в систему были на чОрном фоне и поверх всех окон. Решалось это залезанием в ~/.conkyrc и ничего не исправляя, просто сохранять его
<hivemind> Это наверное, потому было, что они чуть ли не перед иксами лезли
<artus> hivemind, ну начнем с того что решалось это killall conky && conky -d
<yurau> а теперь правильный ответ. для тех кто не знает.
<yurau> "Pre-released Updates (lucid-proposed)". The testing area for updates. This repository is recommended only to those interested in helping to test updates and provide feedback.
<hivemind> Ээх
<hivemind> +v верните, без него уже скучно )
<edgbla> мде, ну поднять вайфай в линухе это нечно, можно всю жизнь угробить на то что должно занимать две минуты :/
<xps_> добавил в запускаемые приложения sleep 30 && conky и нихт арбайтен
<artus> xps_, #!/bin/sh sleep 30 ; conky &
<xps_> ой-йой это содержимое, я правильно понял?
<hivemind> А если через shipit диск с убунтой заказать, платить только за доставку?
<blackalegator> люди не подскажите как сделать так, чтобы  при показе открытых окон показывались только на данном рабочем месте?
<hivemind> Оно же вроде так и есть
<blackalegator> нет( во всяком случае через компиз если делать, то отображаются со всех столов
<amigo> в панели задач?
<hivemind> Щёлкни правой кнопкой на списке окон>preferences>show windows from current workspace
<hivemind> Fuf
<hivemind> Ага
<hivemind> Никто не знает, сколько надо платить за доставку при заказе диска с бубунтой через shipit?
<sok_> бесплатно
<blackalegator> во. Я про маштабирование окон в компизконфиге говорю.
<hivemind> sok, и доставка бесплатно?
<hivemind> Почтовые расходы там
<FOREvERz> всем приветы)
<blackalegator> привет
<FOREvERz>   jackd: unknown driver 'ALSA'  посоветуйте чтото =(
<hivemind> sudo aptitude install alsa?
<FOREvERz> оО попробую оО
<FOREvERz> hivemind: Уже установлена самая новая версия alsa-base
<hivemind> Хм
<hivemind> Ну попробуй погрузить alsa-oss, alsa-firmware-loaders
<hivemind> Но я не уверен
<hivemind> И осторожно, а то ещё запорешь что-нибудь
<FOREvERz> тож через апт-гет?)
<hivemind> Ну или через aptitude
<hivemind> Я ставлю через aptitud
<hivemind> e
<FOREvERz> ок, спс... ща буду мутить чото
<xps_> ура! заработало!
<hivemind> xps_, что заработало?
<solvex> hivemind: конки
<solvex> я так думаю
<xps_> прогноз погоды в конках
<hivemind> Аа
<hivemind> Так про прогноз-то можно было на убунтологии почитать
<xps_> дык я пока сам не потыкаюсь...
<hivemind> test
<ubuntuhelp> hivemind, Fail!
<blackalegator> Никто не знает хорошего видеоредактора, для которого не надо было бы танцевать танцы с бубнами над wine?
<hivemind> А почему в хроме так жутко отображается луркмор
<hivemind> ?
<blackalegator> шрифт?
<xps_> PiTiVi
<blackalegator> ммм ок попрбую, спасибо!
<xps_> OpenShot
<blackalegator> openshot както не очень
<hivemind> Не шрифт
<hivemind> Разметки нету
<hivemind> Один текст
<solvex> hivemind: адблок?
<hivemind> Ха, возможно!
<hivemind> Точно! Он!
<hivemind> Спасибо
<solvex> нз
<solvex> хотя у меня с адблоком норм )
<hivemind> У меня тоже
<hivemind> Но не на лурке :D
<solvex> у меня и на лурке
<blackalegator> добавь в искл
<solvex> кстати у все ютуб нормально грузится?
<blackalegator> стоп а у хпром есть адблок??? У хрома есть плагины???
<hivemind> А можно ли в хроме сделать так, чтобы при каждой закачке снизу не появлялась б-гомерзкая панелька загрузок?
<hivemind> <blackalegator>, уже да
<solvex> blackalegator: гуглохром?
<blackalegator> да
<solvex> ну у гуглохрома давно плагины
<solvex> и давно адблок
<blackalegator> ок щас попробую)) а то я на мозилле сидел только изза плагинчиков
<hivemind> <blackalegator>, очень непривычно после огнелиса
<blackalegator> кстати я в линуксе новичок и гдето на башорге видел цитату, где давали примеры выходов разных девайсов на колонки
<blackalegator> хотелось бы попробывать...
<Zombie34> добрый вечер у меня есть вопрос может кто-то помочь ??
<blackalegator> задавай
<Zombie34> вобшем при запуске одной программы у меня поевляется такая ошибка hald: relocation error: /lib32/libresolv.so.2: symbol memcpy, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<blackalegator> mysql?
<Zombie34> blackalegator я просто новичек и не очень понимаю
<hivemind> <blackalegator>, типа cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp?
<kamyshovyy> !q | Zombie34
<ubuntuhelp> Zombie34: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<blackalegator> Да!
<blackalegator> щас попробую
<hivemind> звук потише
<hivemind> сделай
<hivemind> прервать - ^C
<blackalegator> ок
<blackalegator> ммм ноль реакции
<blackalegator> мжт у меня колонки на другм девайсе?
<hivemind> Нее
<hivemind> Значит попробуй
<hivemind> Сейчас
<blackalegator> Zombie34: Я сам новичок, но точно знаю, что библиотека libc.so.6 связана с MySql какой софт хоть?
<hivemind> Значит, попробуй cat /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21.generic > /dev/dsp
<blackalegator> оу
<hivemind> Возможно, что файл ядра у тебя другой, так что перейди в /boot и поищи vmlinuz
<blackalegator> у меня ядро другое
<hivemind> ладно
<Zombie34> blackalegator это архив для брутфорса )
<hivemind> cd /boot
<blackalegator> да я знаю
<blackalegator> не такой лол)
<hivemind> ls | grep vmlinuz, и ну ты понел )
<blackalegator> а вот с грепом незнаком
<hivemind> grep - поиск в выводе команды
<hivemind> Чтобы искать, например в /dev/vmlinuz, надо передать запрос на поиск(vminuz) команде grep
<hivemind> Передача вывода команды другой команде осуществляется с помощью конвейера |
<FOREvERz> Я решил проблему с jackd
<FOREvERz> =)
<Zombie34> blackalegator а как можно установить данную библиотеку как я понимаю она не установлена
<blackalegator> гмм я думал это логическое сложение
<blackalegator> установи mysql или в Synaptics поищи
<hivemind> Ну в bash'е это передача вывода другой команде
<blackalegator> ладно не работает команда без прерывания моментально следущая строка
<hivemind> А ещё в Windows PowerShell, тьфу на него
<blackalegator> оо ок
<hivemind> Так, что ты набрал?
<blackalegator> cat /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-25-generic-pae > /dev/dsp
<blackalegator> звук на максимуме
<hivemind> погодь
<hivemind> Странно, у меня няшный белый шум
<hivemind> Даже серый
<blackalegator> ээ белый?
<blackalegator> серый?
<hivemind> Проверь ещё раз правильность ввода файла ядра
<blackalegator> он, он
<hivemind> <blackalegator>, wikipedia
<blackalegator> ок
<hivemind> Хм...
<blackalegator> !wikipedia
<ubuntuhelp> http://ru.wikipedia.org
<hivemind> Через судо попробуй
<blackalegator> я через рут
<blackalegator> ну sudo su
<blackalegator> ладно... не суждено(
<hivemind> А зачем sudo su?
<hivemind> Можно же просто su
<blackalegator> ну а через судо не доступа
<artus> нельзя
<hivemind> ТНе, мне уже что-то интересно
<blackalegator> у меня 10.10
<blackalegator> там только sudo su
<blackalegator> su один больше не работает
<hivemind> Не знаю, в 10.04 прекрасно su работает
<artus> чего тебе интересно? в бубунте по дефорту рут без паса, соответственно su не сработаеть
<artus> hivemind, sudo -i или sudo -s и понеслась
<artus> hivemind, ты хочеш поспорить?
<bosyi> ребята, подскажите слетает ли гарантия с ноутбука при удалении раздела востановления?
<hivemind> hivemind@hivemind-desktop ~ $ su
<hivemind> Password:
<hivemind>  hivemind-desktop hivemind #
<artus> hivemind, и руту ты пас не задавал , так ?
<xps_> bosyi>нет, если иное не указано в договоре
<hivemind> artus, задавал
<hivemind> Просто у root и у меня пассы одинаковые
<hivemind> Но было время, когда были разные, и su работало без sudo
<artus> hivemind, ну так перечитай "21:36             artus | чего тебе интересно? в бубу..." и осознай
<artus> hivemind, пофигу, если ты руту пас не задавал то на выходе ты получиш su: Сбой при проверке подлинности
<xps_> почаще бы такие споры, много нового) ) )
<hivemind> Я помню у меня прямо сразу после инсталла работало, хотя мб потому что mint
<All-knowing1> по proftpd  может кто посоветовать?
<hivemind> test
<ubuntuhelp> hivemind, Failed!
<artus> All-knowing1, пользуй vsftpd
<All-knowing1> artus:   а в чем разница?
<All-knowing1> ну чем лучше?
<artus> как минимум проще
<blackalegator> а что значит test?
<blackalegator> test
<ubuntuhelp> blackalegator, Понг понг понг...
<All-knowing1> artus:   для него  морда есть
<artus> All-knowing1, зачем там морда ?
<artus> All-knowing1, там конфиг на 10ть строчек
<All-knowing1> мне нужно чтобы легко добавлять каталоги
<All-knowing1> желательно из гуя
<edgbla> мде, вайфай меня победил, сдаюсь, гори всё синим пламенем.
<hivemind> <All-knowing1>, правой кнопкой не пробовал?
<artus> All-knowing1, зачем гуй для mount -o bind /home/user/dir /home/ ?
<hivemind> <edgbla>, а ndiswrapper?
<artus> * All-knowing1, зачем гуй для mount -o bind /home/user/dir /home/ftp ?
<solvex> м много соединений OPTIONS * HTTP/1.0
<solvex> хм
<solvex> атака?
<edgbla> hivemind: ну я через него и пытался.
<artus> All-knowing1, причем можно все скриптом к наутилусу придулать монтирование всего подряд по желанию
<hivemind> <edgbla>? аа
<hivemind> Сейчас сообщение моё выделилось?
<blackalegator> artus, не подскажешь почему у меня не получается сделать автомаунт smaba директории через init.d? Если посзе запуска гнома через терминал делать - все супер
<blackalegator> нет
<blackalegator> *hivemind нет
<artus> blackalegator, а через fstab уже не кошерно? надо свои костыли изобретать?
<blackalegator> ой то есть да
<hivemind> Блин, как вы это делаете?
<blackalegator> ой то есть fstab
<blackalegator> перепутал
<hivemind> <blackalegator>, вот у меня например твоё сообщение красное
<All-knowing1> artus: подскажи где конфиг лежит
<edgbla> hivemind: ты какие-то глупые скобки ставишь по бокам от ника.
<artus> blackalegator, ну как минимум наверно потому что у тебя сеть просыпается поже чем примонтируются шары )
<blackalegator> а как делешь такие интересные знаки?
<artus> и сеть ты небось через nm поднимаеш
<blackalegator> и как это изменить?
<hivemind> <blackalegator>, какие? 0_o
<Zombie34> Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:44 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kamyshovyy1> artus: ща ты у штурвала? )
<artus> kamyshovyy1, я всегда у штурвала)
<blackalegator> hivemind у тебя 1ый 3ий и последний + предпредпоследний знаки интересные
<blackalegator> бинарный код изображают
<hivemind> И всё-таки, как вы отправляете сообщение так, что оно у человека отображается красным цветом?
<blackalegator> artus не знаешь init.d после нета выполняется?
<hivemind> квадраты с цифрами?
<blackalegator> да
<hivemind> Это я твой ник копирую
<artus> blackalegator, настрой инет через /etc/network/interfaces
<blackalegator> ыы это что за клиетн такой???
<blackalegator> и?
<blackalegator> будет раньше монтироваться чем fstab?
<hivemind> блиин
<hivemind> секреты irc найиг
<hivemind> *фиг
<blackalegator> hivemind просто когда пишешь ник чейто то у того, чей ник указан сообщение выделяется
<hivemind> И всё шоле?
<blackalegator> да
<hivemind> Тьфу ты, блин
<blackalegator> )
<blackalegator> а я ведь второй день в IRC:)
<hivemind> Просто я помню что мне писали и я видел обычным цветом
<blackalegator> нуу это от клиента зависит
<blackalegator> вот я насрал на xchat и с удовольствием чатюсь в pudgin
<revangel> Всем прет
<blackalegator> хай
<blackalegator> ладно, я отошел)
<hivemind> Не знаю, мне xchat доставляет
<blackalegator> никто не подскажет какой-нибудь интересной комнаты?
<ink_sleep> #linuxtalks
<blackalegator> чтоб пишешт хай и тебе в ответ 20 хаев)
<ink_sleep> а
<ink_sleep> #ubuntu
<blackalegator> русский?
<ink_sleep> #ubuntu-fr
<ink_sleep> #debian
<blackalegator> ок
<blackalegator> спс
<ink_sleep> ещё на #freebsd в руснете можешь сходить, в ответ на хай тебе раз 20 скажут привет киками хД
<blackalegator> )
<seed22_> e
<hivemind> тихо...
<gayasentinel1> gayasentinel: Будь добр, срыгни с моего ника! По-хорошему прошу! ;-)
<panacea> что использовать в системе за точку монтирования?
<hivemind> panacea, для основной файловой системы - /
<hivemind> Ставишь что ли?
<panacea> виртуальник просит точку монтирования
<panacea> указываю / ругается
<xps_> любую пустую папку
<panacea> xps_, благодарю
<hivemind> На что?
<hivemind> Тип ФС выставь ext4
<panacea> я в курсе как ставить линь)
<hivemind> xps_, с чего бы это? 0_о
<xps_> чо
<hivemind> Блин, это как?
<panacea> да забей)
<hivemind> Как можно основную ФС маунтить не к /?
<xps_> он про виртуальник
<panacea> iso файл монтировал)
<panacea> я вроде как поставил под вайн 7ой ворд
<panacea> где бы теперь найти его для запуска?)
<hivemind> А!
<hivemind> iso!
<hivemind> Я думал устанавливаешь, диск размечаешь
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿panacea: зачем он тебе?
<hivemind> В wine в приложениях
<hivemind> Там есть обзор виртуального диска c
<hivemind> Туда
<hivemind> Program files
<hivemind> И ну ты понел
<panacea> Я БОГ
<panacea> я кароче сам не понял че сделал
<panacea> но ворд у меня работает...
<ubuntuuser4980> а сумму прописью пишет?
<panacea> в смысле?)
<xps_> $
<ubuntuuser4980> есть число, вот как представить это число автоматом в виде суммы прописью?
<panacea> э, мы на разных волнах, я не понимаю зачем это?
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿как заставить правильно работать на компе две сетевые карты, одна для bnc, друга - utp. Что-то криво пакеты криво бриджуются. Локальные ресурсы по http  не догружает картинки, или ответ слишком долго идет непонятно, отправка в инет криво пашет. Неверна
<panacea> я точно бог, все правильно работает
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿panacea: это нужно вот к примеру, имеем реестр с суммой, а ворде пичатам прикладную записку, и нам надо сумму в числовом формате представить в текстовом
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿panacea: а где civil под wine скачал?
<panacea> я сам не понял что сделал
<panacea> http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/1993.shtml
<panacea> немного не в том порядке
<panacea> и я поставил 8 ие
<panacea> ну и плюс у меня офис немного другой
<ubuntuuser4980> хм, странно, фокс под вайн, не пахал, теперь пашет
<panacea> я его не ставил
<panacea> какой смысл от него под вайном?
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿panacea: для галочки, типа ты в инете из под венды
<ubuntuuser4980> а как с вирусами бороться?
<ubuntuuser4980> и стоит ли?
<ubuntuuser4980> вот к примеру, есть игруха палевная, как обычно в авторане троян там или злобный червь, ставлю в вайн и чо будет?
<panacea> все что в вайне=вирусня
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿panacea: а для линя не страшно?
<|san4o|> ubuntuuser4980: в вайне антивирь ставь =)))))))))))))
<panacea> 1) в лине эта вирусня не пойдет 2)если и пойдет ничего сделать не сможет
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿|san4o|: а смысл?
<panacea> на какое либо сурьезное действие требуются права рута
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿|san4o|: может лучше антивирь в лине поставить, работает быстрее?
<hivemind> В лине ты вряд ли вирь подцепишь
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿hivemind: это к примеру вайн в чистоте содержать чтоб
<panacea> а сильной наглостью будет ставить на 7 офис под вайном 2 сервис пак?)
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿panacea: а чем тебе опенофис не нравиться?
<|san4o|> ubuntuuser4980: да шучу. розслабся =) ничего виндовые вирусы системе не зделают. хотя были случаи когда внутри самого вайна вирус приложения ложил ..
<hivemind> Не нравится ему, и всё
<panacea> ubuntuuser4980, он убог
<hivemind> | san4o |, приложения в смысле вайновые?
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿|san4o|: ох, успокоил, а корень фс безобидно предоставлять вайну при этом?
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿panacea: вот тот пример который привел в пример реализовал только в опенофис, и без опаски выполения макросов
<ubuntuuser4980> и ничего не убог, 3я версия вобще отпад
<panacea> ubuntuuser4980, я до сих пор не понял зачем он, и в принципе ниразу им не пользовался
<panacea> ну примерно понял
<panacea> но рассказать завтра уже не смогу
<|san4o|> ubuntuuser4980: с чего ты взял что у вайна есть доступ на запись в корень ФС
<ubuntuuser4980> нужен хтя бы чтобы с обэп бороца
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿|san4o|: если вайн работает под рутом, что ж ему мешает в корень писать?
<hivemind> ubuntuuser4980, предположим
<hivemind> Если вайн запишет тебе в корень виндовый вирус, с линем ничего не будет
<|san4o|> hivemubuntuuser4980: ЗАЧЕМ  же рута трогать ?
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿hivemind: почему не будет, а ошметки, мусор ведь будет?
<ubuntuuser4980> или нет?
<hivemind> Ну мусор - да
<revangel> Просто порты надо правильно закрывать!
<hivemind> Так, ладно, пошёл спать
<ubuntuuser4980> а кто сказал что под линь вирусы не пишут? Это правда? А ведь завтра настанет быстро и 80% перейдет на линь. ЧТо тогда нас ждет?
<panacea> конец света ждет, не успеет...
<panacea> 80% перейти под линь)
<ubuntuuser4980> ну не вечно же майкрософту править миром
<panacea> и запомни, никогда такого не будет
<ubuntuuser4980> почему не будет?
<panacea> мало людей, тех кто не связаны с ит областью, сядут добровольно на линь
<|san4o|> если придерживатся идеологии о правах доступа и не запускать все подряд от рута то система будет жить долго и счастливо )
<ubuntuuser4980> На сегодня мобильные устройства 60% под линем
<revangel> Учитывая, как часто в америконских мультиках показывают макбук - 80% перейдут не на линь...
<panacea> ubuntuuser4980, не долго тебе радоватся, нокиа перешли под винду мобайл, вырубили поддержку симбайна
<panacea> остался андроид)
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿revangel: это идиология об адамовом яблоке? Да врятле 5й америкос сидит под макос
<panacea> ubuntuuser4980, их в школе учат на мак осах, они привыкшие)
<panacea> я ваще жду когда стив джобс умрет, от рака
<revangel> Макось сейчась активно маркерастят
<panacea> алилуя, я запустил 7 офис
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿revangel: ну да, я слышал еще тогда про леопард, хотел попробовать :)
<panacea> а еше я верю в то, что когда нибудь прекратят поддержку гнома за неактуальностью
<panacea> бугагашенька
<revangel> Гном отстой, опенбох рулит)
<revangel> Особенно на 486
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿revangel: почему отстой?
<revangel> ubuntuuser4980: Ресурсов жрёт много
<panacea> ubuntuuser4980, он настолько же убог как и ооо
<ubuntuuser4980> народ, есть сетевики, подскажите мне как исправить ситуацию
<panacea> revangel, кде святая святых
<revangel> кде тоже много жрёт...
<panacea> в виду мощности машин не по дням, а по часам
<panacea> абсолютно безразницы
<revangel> На 64М оперативы только опенбох норм пашет
<panacea> в виду роста мощностей*
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿panacea: когда увижу убогость в ооо от оракл скажу тебе :)
<revangel> Даже тетрис запускается
<panacea> revangel, а ты запусти ядро, без иксов, все норм работать будет)
<revangel> В ядре без иксов тетрис убогий
<panacea> арч например
<panacea> поставь
<revangel> Кстати, баг в ооо и либро нашёл
<revangel> Критический
<revangel> Если в таблице вертикальным текстом печатать, то можно лишь одну строчку набрать
<revangel> И хоть сколько жми enter - будет одна строка
<revangel> Объявления печатать невозможно :(
<panacea> artus, здесь?
<revangel> Типа "продам дачу /n тел: %номер%"
<solvex> revangel: табличку
<revangel> Угу, табличку
<artus> panacea, да
<panacea> artus, аналог, хороший, dolphin'y скажи
<artus> panacea, панаятия не имею ) у меня тхунар ) я в коробке сижу )
<panacea> а пакет менеждер?
<panacea> встроенный не доставляет
<artus> в сторону pcmanfm посмотри
<revangel> panacea, aptitude
<solvex> revangel: +1
<artus> дадада, аптитуд наше все )
<ubuntuuser4980> пишу багрепорт о ооо
<revangel> О_о О_о?
<panacea> о опен офисе
<revangel> Про объявления чёль?
<ubuntuuser4980> попытался создать описанную ситуацию, набрать текст вертикально, вызвало сбой и автосохранение документа :)
<revangel> Держу мелкомягкий офис только для объявлений)
<ubuntuuser4980> хм, странно, после краша, восстановился документ и текст заполняется вертикально! Могу скрин выложить :)
<revangel> Кстати, если всё-таки набрать в ОоО многострочный вертикальный текст и сохранить документ, то в самом ОоО текст будет в одну строку, а в мелкомягком - в несколько
<panacea> 2 сервис пак в 7 офисе отказался ставится(
<panacea> а че у меня аптитьюд не запускается?)
<|san4o|> panacea: может ему фреймворк какой то рада для установки и роботы ....
<ubuntuuser4980> модеть быть
<panacea> ну я думаю он бы ругался
<panacea> а здесь просто тупо нет запуска
<panacea> и ошибки тоже нет
<artus> drupal 7 ктото в руках вертел?
<panacea> artus, хабр
<panacea> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/drupal/72867/
<revangel> http://s39.radikal.ru/i084/1102/5f/08e9f74115f2.jpg - оОо; http://s14.radikal.ru/i187/1102/45/0b20875686b3.jpg - мсо
<artus> panacea, да у меня чегото  expanded меню не хочет разворачиватся (((
<panacea> няяя, а как курсор сменить?(
<revangel> panacea, только выключив компиз =(
<revangel> Причём, после включения компиза - курсор скукожится обратно
<ubuntuuser4980> http://www.imagepost.ru/images/697/ooo_vert.jpg
<revangel> А где там вертикальный текст?
<ubuntuuser4980> 3 строка
<revangel> Он там горизонтальный же
<ubuntuuser4980> горизонтальная на 4й
<revangel> Это типа баг штоле? То, что вертикальный текст горизонтально рендерится?
<ubuntuuser4980> после краша, да, горизонтальный текст заполнился вертикально, и ячейка позволяет теперь ее заполнять именно вертикально
<ubuntuuser4980> на вкладке "выравнивание" галочки не стоят!
<revangel> О, попробовал в калке - там действительно можно многострочный вертикальный текст печатать
<revangel> Жаль только, что это не врайтер :)
<ubuntuuser4980> всмысле?
<revangel> ttp://s39.radikal.ru/i084/1102/5f/08e9f74115f2.jpg
<revangel> http://s39.radikal.ru/i084/1102/5f/08e9f74115f2.jpg
<artus> ubuntuuser4980, revangel а может хватит офтопить?
<ubuntuuser4980> ага, понятно
<panacea> artus, почему здесь так строго к офтопу, всеравно никто ничего не спрашивает
<artus> по определению)
<panacea> при том люди общаются не на облачные темы, а на it направленные
<artus> panacea, чей ????
<artus> panacea, форматирование текста в ворде это it направление ?
<panacea> artus, Информационные технологии (ИТ, от англ. information technology, IT) — широкий класс дисциплин и областей деятельности, относящихся к технологиям управления и обработки данных, а также создания данных, в том числе, с применением вычислительной техники.
<panacea> википедия
<panacea> форматирование текста, это обработка данных?
<artus> panacea, как это корелируется с тематикой канала?
<panacea> artus, это уже другой разговор)
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿artus: помоги тогда сеть настроить
<artus> ubuntuuser4980, эк тебя в крайности бросат )
<artus> *ет
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿artus: где крайности, ты увидел сусю и потому такой деспот?
<artus> ubuntuuser4980, или сеть настраиваем или буквы форматируем )
<ubuntuuser4980> дык никто не отвечат
<ubuntuuser4980> revangel: 697/ooo_vert1.jpg
<ubuntuuser4980> у меня не получается настроить нормально мост bnc+utp
<artus> ubuntuuser4980, шарикова дождись, он унас спец по разруриванию такого )
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿artus: а когда бывает по времени?
<revangel> 697/ooo_vert1.jpg - это чё?
<artus> ну гипотетически часа через 2-3 появится
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿revangel: это пикча с вертикальным текстом и выставленной галочкой
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿artus: терпимо
<ubuntuuser4980> я задавал этот вопрос месяц назад, все смеялись толпой, мол ты бы еще...
<ubuntuuser4980> типа bnc никто не юзает, забудь и все такое
<ubuntuuser4980> а уменя проблема возникла, после попытки отказаться о вайфая в пользу bnc ибо 75 омный кабель оказался дешевле и проложить до соседа не составила большого труда, так как для вайфая даже на 30 метров нужно ставить направленную антенну
<artus> ubuntuuser4980, и антенна на линк в пол км - км делается из кофейной банки
<artus> проблема чтоль?
<ubuntuuser4980> и вот чтобы расшарить инет соседу заюзал вин с мостом, и как показала практика проблема
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿artus: можно и на 25 км, но стоимость?
<|san4o|> ubuntuuser4980: ты бы за месяц уже бы и карточку сетевую купил давно )
<artus> ubuntuuser4980, я серезно, те мануал по изготовлению дать? там работы на 15 минут
<artus> ubuntuuser4980, и да, а натить не вариант? а проксей раздать не? надо обязательно мост?
<ubuntuuser4980> да, в этой степи не карточку купить можно, но за утпшным кабелем  в областной ехать надо
<artus> ubuntuuser4980, эм.. а линки у тя подняты ? и на утп и на бнц?
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿artus: прокся также тупить
<artus> дык может шнурок тупит?
<artus> эм.. и чего сразу bnc то?
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿artus: все поднято, сосед поднимается dhcp от вайфай роутера через который инет идет, вин прокидывает dhcp без нариканий, а вот трафик нет
<artus> так, давай по порядку
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿artus: да валялись пару карточек бнцешных и вот
<artus> ubuntuuser4980, инут дает сосед win--->wifi--->>> ты
<artus> так?
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿artus: в общем, win подключен к асиметричному инету триколор+гпрс, расшарен до wifi роутера dir300 к торому подключены клиенты вайфая и локальные утпшные клиенты в том числе и я, в сети есть мост на вин2003 с двумя сетвыми утп+бнц в мосте
<ubuntuuser4980> за мостом сосед по бнц
<artus> а че по вайфайке не цеплятся?
<ubuntuuser4980> вот все нормально ходят, а за мостом из под бнц тупит
<ubuntuuser4980> проблема в платежеспособности
<panacea__> всем удачи, пойду спать
<artus> а мост как я понял поднимали на венде ?
<ubuntuuser4980> да, мост на винде
<artus> эм... а причем тут линукс?
<ubuntuuser4980> но, поднимал и на убунте, кнопиксе, однозначно, также
<artus> дык положи карточки там где взял и не трогай эту каку )
<ubuntuuser4980> и да, нат поднимал на убунте, вооюще не фуричит
<ubuntuuser4980> дело в картах?
<artus> ubuntuuser4980, пинги bnc-bnc ходят?
<ubuntuuser4980> очень прекрасно
<artus> ну дык , а в чем тут еще дело може быть то?
<ubuntuuser4980> ходят туда сюда
<artus> хм
<ubuntuuser4980> и я вот о че
<ubuntuuser4980> *м
<ubuntuuser4980> pidgin даже работает
<ubuntuuser4980> через бонжур
<ubuntuuser4980> но вот скачать с локальных папок могу только я у бнц клиента и вайфай пользователи, а бнц клиент не может скачивать ни у кого
<artus> ubuntuuser4980, а чего не через utp то ?
<ubuntuuser4980> хотелось дешевле и построже, а получилось как всегда
<artus> эм... дешевле чем 1.5$ за сетевуху? O_o
<artus> и месяц гемора... мдя
<ubuntuuser4980> ну иса бнц даром+ pci bnc даром, плюс кабель 75ом 30 метров 1000р или 150р пси утп+ 30м абеля утп по 12р за мерт
<artus> ubuntuuser4980, и че? даром вам в месяц непонятного гемора вылился
<ubuntuuser4980> хотелось побыстрей холявного инета дать
<ubuntuuser4980> ну да
<artus> и вообще, ты для себя же делаеш
<ubuntuuser4980> само собой
<ubuntuuser4980> вот вот вопрос остался, ведь раньше то как-то люди таки юзали сие чудо
<artus> ubuntuuser4980, дык они как бе не страдали фигней на предмет utp + bnc
<artus> а все что гугл выдает так это надо кую то хитрую умную железяку для этого
<ubuntuuser4980> всетаки utp+bnc не юзабельно?
<artus> вобщем маешся ты фигней )
<edgbla> мде, а есть глупый вопрос, как у файрфокса моменять при нажатии правой кнопкой открыть в окне и открыть во вкладке местами?
<artus> ubuntuuser4980, судя потому что я нарыл нет) ну без мегажелезяки за 500+ денег)
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿artus: шо там, репитер какой чтоль?
<artus> угу
<artus> или роутеры
<ubuntuuser4980> роутер бнц+утп?
<artus> аха
<ubuntuuser4980> вот мельком видел я что-то про то что пакеты формирующиеся в бнц и утп нельзя транслировать между, а так ли это на самом деле не знаю
<ubuntuuser4980> но, честно сказать, тут больше дело принцыпа, чем почему нельзя
<ubuntuuser4980> почему же аппаратно можно, хотя бы на том же роутере, который полюбому на лине каком нить, а программно, в домашних условиях нельзя чтоль?
<ubuntuuser4980> хотя, тупой вопрос
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿edgbla: странный вопрос, а поконкретней нельзя?
<edgbla> ну когда в ссылку тычешь правой кнопкой
<ubuntuuser4980> и?
<edgbla> неудобно что первый пункт открыть в новом окне
<edgbla> я косю иногда
<ubuntuuser4980> ковыряй настройки
<|san4o|> ubuntuuser4980: может вам СОМ порты соединить. интересно получится бридж сделать utp - com ?
<ubuntuuser4980> и не все версии поддерживают настройки вкладок для новых страниц
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿|san4o|: всмысле еще назад в прошлое? :)
<ubuntuuser4980> сом портовые бриджи создавать можно, и лптшные тоже
<ubuntuuser4980> но смысл
<edgbla> не очень понятно зачем вообще эта опция, кто-то открывает странички в отдельном окне?
<ubuntuuser4980> пять метров и не более
<edgbla> хоть один есть такой7 зачем это?
<|san4o|> ubuntuuser4980: вы вижу любите нестандартные решения )
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿|san4o|: ну да, есть такое
<ubuntuuser4980> не всякий же  сеть поднимает по синему зубу на 100 метров
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿|san4o|: но оптять же риторический вопрос упирается в цену... кто нам мешает жыть на Руси хорошо?
<|san4o|> ubuntuuser4980: может нестандартное мышление мешает )
<ubuntuuser4980> ﻿|san4o|: батенька вы об чем?
<ubuntuuser4980> по професси разнорабочий если что
<ubuntuuser4980> вообще мне этот лишний комп с мостом кость в горле
<ubuntuuser4980> елекриство однако ждорогой
<revangel> Чёт ubuntu.ru отвалился
<revangel> Мы все умрём!
<ubuntuuser4980> с чего вдруг?
<ubuntuuser4980> ты чего бота напугал?
<ubuntuuser4980> мы все не умрем, но все погибнем в здравом пьяном уме и храбрости
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-01
<ko2x> by! )
<inkvizitor68sl> лолщито?
<revangel> Не by, а be
<inkvizitor68sl> бе?
<revangel> Угу
<inkvizitor68sl> ъм
<revangel> 2b||!2b
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<revangel> Alsa поддерживает isa-шные звуковухи? Sound Blaster 16, например.
<revangel> Или у меня звуковуха сдохла?
 * Metallikus ушёл пить чай и смотреть порно
<XuMuK> ку
<Lorgus> привет стран
<Lorgus> страна
<Lorgus> страна спит
<Lorgus> вставай , страна огромная
<Lorgus> с весной тебя страна
<im2cute4u> в окно посмотри, весной еще и не пахнет )))
<Lorgus> я на календарь посмотрел.... пахнет
<XuMuK> как в анегдоте: девушки сняли штаны и колготки и одели юбки...
<XuMuK> запахло весной))
<sharikoff> ку чатлане
<Metallikus> Всем прет
<teska[work]> утро
<TOR_02_RUS> всем доброго времени суток
<TOR_02_RUS> кто может помочь с установкой дров на камеру и мирк на ноут ASUS K52D???
<Metallikus> Привет
<Nebulosa> что за дрова такие..
<Nebulosa> и что такое мирк?
<Metallikus> А чё, изкаропки не заработало? О_о
<TOR_02_RUS> неа
<TOR_02_RUS> сам в шоке
<TOR_02_RUS> :-(
<TOR_02_RUS> микрофон
<TOR_02_RUS> очепятка там
<TOR_02_RUS> )))
<Metallikus> А в биосе камера включена?
<Metallikus> Конкретно на этом ноуте камера должна работать изкаропки
<TOR_02_RUS> щас гляну
<TOR_02_RUS> да кстати, какую версию скайпа лучше ставитьҘ
<TOR_02_RUS> ?
<Nebulosa> Ҙ
<Nebulosa> 2.1.0.81
<TOR_02_RUS> ок
<TOR_02_RUS> спс
<Over> Как узнать версию установленного пакета через консоль?
<Nebulosa> Over: что за пакет?
<Over> cacti, но вопрос в-принципе
<sharikoff> открой его как архив
<sharikoff> там внутри рв ридми написано походу
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> уже установленного..
<Over> да, или планируемого к установке
<Nebulosa> спросить пакетного менеджера о версии
<sharikoff> ну есть опции паетного менеджера
<sharikoff> для узнавания версии
<Nebulosa> или cacti --version
<sharikoff> cacti -V
<sharikoff> =))
<pahan> это если пакет прога
<pahan> и то не всякая
<Nebulosa> pahan: пакетный менеждер тебя спасёт
<sharikoff> вот
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/137568/00bd888e
<sharikoff> в углу посмотри
<sharikoff> =))
<KREDO> Привет всем, убунту 11,04 уже вишло?
<Nebulosa> что за какти?.. чем хороша?
<kostya4000> только альфа
<Nebulosa> KREDO: hint: смотри внимательно на версию.
<Nebulosa> 2011.04
<KREDO> kostya4000: а что значит алфа, ааа значит в апреле будет?
<kostya4000> это то что перед бетой идет))
<Nebulosa> KREDO: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<KREDO> понятно
<unreturned> ping
<ubuntuhelp> unreturned, Ну понг, и что?
<unreturned> Ребят, подскажите, у меня убунту 10.10 english по дефолту, хочу прикрутить к опеноффису русскую проверку орффографии, в систему установил пакет aspell-ru / А дальше что?))
<unreturned> Возможности активно юзать гугл в данный момент нет, очень медленный линк к инету.
<Harlem> Всем день добрый!
<Harlem> Подскажите пожалуйста при компиляции ядра после конфигурации конфига ввожу make bzimage
<Harlem> и он мне возвращает следующее .make: *** Нет правила для сборки цели `bzimage'.  Останов. Вопрос:что необходимо сделать для исправления этого
<unreturned> доброго и вам
<Harlem> ?
<AndreX> re all
<only_you> re
<unreturned> Ребят, подскажите, у меня убунту 10.10 english по дефолту, хочу прикрутить к опеноффису русскую проверку орффографии, в систему установил пакет aspell-ru / А дальше что?))
<freenetwork> как удалить старое ядро? обновился, в грабе 3 торчит
<freenetwork> 2*
<nAgoHaK> re
<freenetwork> вопрос, скачал дрова с амд, ati*.run. sudo sh ./ati*.run сделал. не ставятся...( покопался на форумах грят, наверно катализм не поддерживает. как так если когда я качал выбирал карточку
<hunter-12> всем ку
<freenetwork> +
<hunter-12> купил себе новый аккум для ноута и обнаружил, что убунта не показывает время, через сколько батарея сядет
<hunter-12> и через сколько зарадится
<AndreX> hunter-12: в биосе синхронизировать надо акамулятор
<aurodionov> всем привет
<hunter-12> тоесть
<hunter-12> в вин7 все работает
<freenetwork>  вопрос, скачал дрова с амд, ati*.run. sudo sh ./ati*.run сделал. не ставятся...( покопался на форумах грят, наверно катализм не поддерживает. как так если когда я качал выбирал карточку
<hunter-12> в версии 9.10 у меня старый аккум показывал время
<aurodionov> подскажите где отключить шифрование домашней папки
<AndreX> hunter-12: у тебя биос незнает какой у акумулятора обьём вот и непоказывает
<hunter-12> AndreX: показывает в процентах
<hunter-12> но во времени нет
<hunter-12> вин7 показывает время
<hunter-12> AndreX: а как это сделать?
<AndreX> смотри документацию к ноуту
<freenetwork> aurodionov, http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=096aa0846b447adf
<freenetwork> я так делал
<AndreX> калибровка акумулятора чёт типа этого должно быть
<aurodionov> freenetwork, спасибо
<freenetwork> но у меня 10.04 мб на другой по другому
<hunter-12> AndreX: в документации к аккуму было написано, что надо просто разрядить аккум полностью и зарядить полностью
<hunter-12> я так и  сделал
<AndreX> а чтоб биос запомнил скока акумулятор может работать нужно калибровать
<hunter-12> вроде в инсрукции такого не было написано
<hunter-12> ноут асус
<hunter-12> надо посмотреть
<hunter-12> но повторюсь, что в венде все показывает
<AndreX> ну попробуй откалибровать если не поможет то возможно нисудьба (
<hunter-12> а тут только в процентах, но время не высчитывает
<hunter-12> может я сам чтото поломал?
<freenetwork> aurodionov, копай в торону "точка монтирования в файле .ecryptfs/Private"
<AndreX> спроси у себя )
<hunter-12> я вроде копался со службами
<hunter-12> но gnome-power-daemod вроде на место вернул
<hunter-12> еще у меня при запуске вылетает какойто процесс
<hunter-12> гдето с номером 280-300
<hunter-12> даже 270-300
<hunter-12> с кодом пять
<hunter-12> вроде все работает, но что бы это могло быть?
<hunter-12> надо с лайва попробовать..
<aurodionov> freenetwork, ок
<AndreX> freenetwork: какая видюха
<freenetwork> x1200
<AndreX> после установи делал sudo aticonfig --initial -f ?
<freenetwork> да проблема в том оказывается что --listpkg сказал что ubuntu 10.10 не держит он (
<sok_> Друзья, скажите почему убунта 11.04 кряхтит винчестером активней чем 10.10 и 10.04? Собственно мне 10.10 тем и понравилась, что намного тише в ней работать чем в винде
<oxothuk> винчестером кряхтит не убунта
<sok_> но что то имя крихтит в операционке)
<fx_> ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> fx_! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<fx_> bl9)))
<sharikoff> fx_ ай ай ай
<sharikoff> не ругаццо
<fx_> ïð
<fx_> î
<fx_> âðîäå óòô
<ubuntuhelp> fx_! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<sharikoff> неугадал
<fx_> net ne utf
<AndreX> freenetwork: cтавь открытые дрова
<sok_> так, что там кряхтит? кто-нибудь знает?
<freenetwork> тупят, не робит 3д (
<AndreX> freenetwork: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=118148.0
<fx_> z
<fx_> я3
<fx_> скажика зеркальцо норм ли у меня кодировка
<freenetwork> -AndreX: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/radeon ?
<AndreX> freenetwork: посмотри там
<fx_> норм
<fx_> видно меня не?
<AndreX> fx_: это глюк please use utf-8
<sharikoff> fx_ не
<sharikoff> не видно
<fx_> ы
<fx_> эт хорошо
<sharikoff> поднимись повыше
<fx_> лучше ножки у стола спилю
 * fx_ обожает этот канал
<fx_> А есть канал по ruby на русском?
<sharikoff> шота ты не туды попал
<sharikoff> тут это.. убунту вобщем
<fx_> та я знаю
<sharikoff> так а шо ж
<fx_> просто тут обычно люди прошаренные сидят)
<neksis> \list
<sharikoff> да.. тут как обычно
<Nebulosa> share is fun
<neksis> всем привет
<sharikoff> у меня джуние есть хе хе
<sharikoff> *джуник
<sharikoff> EX3200-24
 * sharikoff хвалитсо
<freenetwork> Xorg -version
<freenetwork> X.Org X Server 1.9.0
<freenetwork> Release Date: 2010-08-20
<freenetwork> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<freenetwork> Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-28-server i686 Ubuntu
<freenetwork> Current Operating System: Linux freenetwork 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:48 UTC 2011 i686
<freenetwork> Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-25-generic root=UUID=8f9b9f09-ee41-4255-bce5-f992bfa8db6e ro quiet splash
<freenetwork> Build Date: 09 January 2011  12:14:58PM
<freenetwork> xorg-server 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu7.3 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support)
<freenetwork> Current version of pixman: 0.18.4
<freenetwork> где тут версия х орга
<AndreX> !paste | freenetwork
<ubuntuhelp> freenetwork: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<sharikoff> @kick freenetwork юзай пастебин
<freenetwork> сори
<AndreX> sharikoff: опять не авторизовался?
<sharikoff> уже авторизовался
<sharikoff> бойтесь
<sharikoff> =)
<AndreX> freenetwork:  X.Org X Server 1.9.0
<freenetwork> как сделать бэкап?
<Nebulosa> обескураживающий такой вопрос
<AndreX> freenetwork: самый простой способ скопировать
<freenetwork> я просто буду пилить иксорг, мне надо если что откатить
<Nebulosa> папку копирни /etc/X11
<freenetwork> кто нить на 10.10 ati ориг дрова ставил ?
<superwizard> крипто про в ubuntu
<freenetwork> ленивый амд (((
<sok_> Чем так хорошо irc? Конференции в скайпе не лучше разве?
<Nebulosa> посмотри на список участников...
<Nebulosa> или найди мне Skype CLI
<sharikoff> о
<sok_> ну и зачем cli, если гуи хорош?
<skai> Nebulosa: причем кли с видео в аскии
<sok_> тем более йрси больше для посвященных. а скайп он более народе
<sok_> н
<|rapidsp|> чем так хорош скайп? :)
 * skai ржот над теми, кто думает, что клиент для irc - это только irssi
<|rapidsp|> неее..... клиент для ирц - это ж мирка!
<Nebulosa> sok_: когда у тебя вдруг упадёт всё гуи, а конференция будет на скайпе, посмотрю как ты будешь материться
<Nebulosa> и вообще, by design, скайп закрытое проприетарное... причем настолько что другие клиенты не могут его использовать
<sok_> и это не баг, а фича.
<Nebulosa> сейчас скайп в линуксах (его клиент) устарел намного, и все сидят и ждут когда наконец контора родит что-то современное
<Nebulosa> причём оно написано на Qt что еще более сужает круг применения
<skai> Nebulosa: невер.невер агейн
<sok_> он настолько закрытый, насколько и конфеденциально безопасный
<skai> sok_: хаха и еще раз ха.наивное ты дитя
<sok_> skai ...
<Nebulosa> sok_: посему скайп удел пользователей Qt которым наплевать на свои безопасность, удобство пользования, да еще и любителей анального рабства, т.к. новой версии можно не ждать.
<Nebulosa> процент таких стремится к нулю..
<sok_> и в чем же его не безопасность?
<Nebulosa> sok_: кстати, ты же знаешь что нельзя отправить сообщение человеку в Offline?..
<sok_> нетскейп, кстати, как то раз исходный код открыл под впечатлением...
<Nebulosa> sok_: в результате мы имеем firefox
<sok_> и это хорошо, для файрфокса... но не для нетскейпа
<Nebulosa> и сравни с оперой, которая тоже закрытая и сама в себе, скольким энтузастам она "нужна"
<|rapidsp|> аща непонятно в чем проблема - кому нравится тусуют в скайпе
<sok_> опера, это привет из 90х...
<sok_> я помню как то нейро был... так вот они потом тула понавешали всякой шелухи. не знали просто в какую сторону развиваться. или наоборот слишком упорно знали. Так вот с оперой почти тоже самое.
<edgbla> ну, лично я не шибко против закрытых исходников, не все любят открывать свой код, но вот скайпу я как-то не доверяю :/
<sok_> Кстати хром, внезапно, под убунтой медленней чем файрфокс
<Nebulosa> sok_: ок
<sok_> Проблема собственно нет. Мне просто интересно зачем плодить проги с функциями для конечного пользователя аналогичными.
<sok_> если не учитывать, конечно, что в скайпе тут же можно голосом поговорить
<Nebulosa> sok_: я тебя наверное шокирую, но были времена когда скайпа не существовало.. зато был irc - максимально простой и функциональный
<sok_> я в шоке
<sok_> )
<Nebulosa> пусть Skype Inc запилит мне клиента под empathy тогда поговорим.
<sok_> Должна же быть какая то причина, почему йрси не отмер
<superwizard> крипто про в ubuntu
<Nebulosa> sok_: может быть потому что он удобнее скайпа?
<superwizard> крипто про в ubuntu
<superwizard> многоуважаемые члены сообщества кто что может  сказать про crypto pro в ubuntu
<Nebulosa> !crypto pro
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='crypto pro'
<AndreX> superwizard: несоветую вопервых работа с ключами и сертификатами из консоли и с каждым документом приходиться работать отдельно
<|rapidsp|> superwizard: cryptopro.ru
<|rapidsp|> кто что может сказать о дождях в июне?
<Nebulosa> |rapidsp|: 50%
<AndreX> осадков в день ))
<Nebulosa> либо есть либо их нет
<|rapidsp|> ну или около 48...
<superwizard> какой же выход Аndrex
<AndreX> вин да
<|rapidsp|> superwizard: если нужен гост, то никуда не денисся, а так лучше имхо RSA
<freenetwork> glxgears
<freenetwork> Ошибка сегментирования
<freenetwork> что значит)
<TOR_02_RUS> ectv ghbdtn
<superwizard> в смысле есть решение для никсов у крипто про не путай про госты Jrapidsp
<TOR_02_RUS> привет всем
<|rapidsp|> чего не путай то?
<TOR_02_RUS> сори, раскладку забыл поменять
<superwizard> если не владеешь вопросом то лучше не путай потому как у крипто про есть решение только для старых версий ubuntu
<|rapidsp|> CSP у них есть под линукс, а использует он гостовые алгоритмы
<superwizard> мне нужно прикрутить крипто с гостами для ubuntu
<superwizard> Аndrex а это очень трудно работать из консоли с крипто про?
<superwizard> rapidsp этот гостовый алгоритм так похож на rsa
<kamyshovyy> !loc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='loc'
<|rapidsp|> superwizard: а какая разница на что он похож? :)
<kamyshovyy> |rapidsp|: (грозно) чё блин, понравилось автоинвайтом в толки заходить?!?
<|rapidsp|> грозные какие все
<superwizard> вопрос к специалистам как связать ubuntu и крипто про?
<mva> как связать велосипед и резину
<kamyshovyy> |rapidsp|: ога )
<kamyshovyy> |rapidsp|: какой клиент ириса юзаешь?
<yakim>  /msg ubuntuhelp
<kamyshovyy> yakim: шо хотел?
<superwizard> через колесо
<superwizard> специалисты ау!!
<kamyshovyy> !q > superwizard
<ubuntuhelp> superwizard, please see my private message
<|rapidsp|> superwizard: не поддерживают они ubuntu http://cryptopro.ru/products/csp/overview
<|rapidsp|> дебиан тока
<|rapidsp|> kamyshovyy: щас в опере
<kamyshovyy> |rapidsp|: хм, а есть ли великая, и какая разница то?
<kamyshovyy> |rapidsp|: от оперы я завис ....
<|rapidsp|> у меня не виснет :)
<superwizard> вот вот чем debian отличается от ubuntu
<kamyshovyy> я про irc , в чём висишь?
<kamyshovyy> клиент
<nAgoHaK> что мешает поставить пакет от дебиана?
<|rapidsp|> superwizard такие приложения обычно очень жестко затачивают под дистр и любое отступление чревато в лучшем случае большим сексом
<nAgoHaK> kamyshovyy: /ctcp <nick> version
<kamyshovyy> nAgoHaK: )) ок
<superwizard> надо бы переточить
<|rapidsp|> и потом - безопасность - если чтото не так пойдет, претензии не предъявишь
<superwizard> ~$ test -f /lib64/ld-lsb-x86-64.so.3 && echo "OK: Linux is LSB-compatible" || echo "BAD: Linux is NOT LSB-compatible"
<superwizard> чтобы это значило при ответе BAD: Linux is NOT LSB-compatible
<hunter-12> dctv re
<hunter-12> всем ку
<hunter-12> кто знает, почему аплет иожет не показывать врмя через которое разрядится батарея?
<hunter-12> с лайва все работат
<unreturned> ping
<ubuntuhelp> unreturned, Есть контакт.
<total> всем привет
<XuMuK> ку
<oxothuk> +
<total> всем привет
<NeCrOlqo_O> Весело у вас тут =/
<NeCrOlqo_O> Тут по убунте помогают?
<artus> !ask | NeCrOlqo_O
<ubuntuhelp> NeCrOlqo_O: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<NeCrOlqo_O> okay, у меня после установки убунты разрешение встало 640х480 и не меняет, хотя при запуске с лайвдвд все было отлично =/
<artus> ну логично же ) драйвера на видео ставь
<NeCrOlqo_O> по дефу 173 поставились, на оффе та же версия
<NeCrOlqo_O> смысл есть ставить?
<artus> эм, какие такие 173е?
<artus> если под нвидиу то на офе 230
<NeCrOlqo_O> версия 173 :)
<artus> а актуальные 195е в репах
<NeCrOlqo_O> на Geforce fx 5500
<total> попробуй тогда администр - nvidia setting
<artus> NeCrOlqo_O, что в твоем понимании 173?
<NeCrOlqo_O> это число О_О
<artus> ну так сразу говорить надо
<artus> sudo nvidia-settings и настраивай
<NeCrOlqo_O> пробую :)
<total> NeCrOlqo_O: на Geforce fx 5500, поздравляю будешь счас мучаться, у мя эта же карта, намучался я с ней
<NeCrOlqo_O> спс
<NeCrOlqo_O> блеать
<artus> @kban NeCrOlqo_O 3600 час на чтение правил, у нас не матерятся
<artus> @kban --user NeCrOlqo_O 86400 сутки, за обход бана
<total> помогите плиз с регистрацием ника пишет команда не известна /msg nickserv REGISTER <password> <email>
<artus> вроде правильная
<total> странно отвечает неизвестная команда
<artus>  /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail>
<artus> может всеж с маленькой надо
<teska[work]> только без пробела вначале
<total> пробовал и с маленькой
<artus> total, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration тогда читай
<artus> total, а ты не в емпати случайно?
<total> в нем
<artus> хы
<artus> выброси нафиг этот недоклиент
<markmx> приветствую, айм бек =) по апачику поконсультаете?
<[Green]> да, ставь weechat
<total> а через че тогда, через pidgin, просто у мя еще и jabber  аккаунт
<markmx> вопросек такой http://pastebin.com/sjr1YDGJ вот два правила, согласно первому все что имеет в адресе 200х должно редиректиться на архив, но почему то не редиректиться, в чем могет быть лапша?
<[Green]> total: jabber - gajim, irc - weechat
<markmx> тотал - купи нокиа н900 ... и пользуйся...
<markmx> =)
<markmx> реклама блин
<total> спс
<markmx> правила идут друг за другом как представлено, но не срабатывают, то есть срабатывает только второе... хотелось бы решить траблик
<markmx> хотя возможно напортачил в регулярках
<[Green]> total: если до дрожи боишься терминала, то вместо weechat: квирк или xchat
<total> да не я терминал люблю, особенно nano
<[Green]> nano не то, юзай vim
<Anton2d> подскажите как рестартануть иксы в убунте ctrl-alt-bakcspace не работает
<Eugeny_> Никто не сталкивался с "удвоением" индикаторов?
<markmx> мне бы удвоение денег...
<oxothuk> Eugeny_ ctrl+alt+F2
<kamyshovyy> markmx: поделишься на паполам? )
<oxothuk> Eugeny_ там логинишься
<markmx> сразу, если с апачиком поможешь
<total__> msg nickserv info total
<oxothuk> парсиш пид иксов
<oxothuk> килаешь ихи и запускаешь по новому
<Eugeny_> oxothuk, restart gdm уже не комильфо?
<Eugeny_> и решение слишком радикальное
<Eugeny_> еще б ребут посоветовал :D
<oxothuk> не тебе
<oxothuk> Anton2d
<Anton2d> тупо килом убить ?
<oxothuk> да
<Eugeny_> Anton2d, pkill X
<markmx> камышовый, помоги с апачиком
<markmx> =)
<Anton2d> а рестарт? xinit ?
<Eugeny_> Anton2d, sudo gdm или startx
<chravn1> Приветствую.
<Anton2d> а да.. пасибо, попробуем
<oxothuk> Anton2d: какие у тя иксы?
<chravn1> Кто-нибудь настраивал gnump3d?
<Anton2d> стандртные xorg
<Anton2d> + gnome
<kamyshovyy> markmx: нееее, без меня, тута памов хватает и без него (((
<oxothuk> тогда startx
<Anton2d> посе некоторый фуллскрин приложений, всё нафиг скорёживается.. ;(
<markmx> памов?
<Anton2d> не вижу процесса в консоле по альт-ф2   ps -A | grep x - ничего похожего не кажет
<Anton2d> ааа... блин онже Xorg
<artus> Anton2d, а sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart не ?
<Anton2d> мда...
<Anton2d> убил Хорг, так вместе сним весь запущенный софт убился ;(
<kamyshovyy> markmx: ога )pam-
<kamyshovyy> /etc/pam.d/common-
<kamyshovyy> markmx: потихоньку впихиваю комп на ад )) када есть время
<artus> Anton2d, эм.. а ты как хотел?
<Anton2d> Так получается нет возможности перезапустить Иксы, но что бы софт запущенный остался ?
<markmx> а вот я за ассм хочу изучать =) так что еще фиг знает что хуже
<artus> есть) юзать софт который демоном работаеть)
<Anton2d> ;)
<artus> и не завязан на иксы)
<markmx> во.. .по регуляркам подскажите
<Anton2d> ну я просто по глупости счтал, что хорг он сервер, а софт как бы отдельно
<markmx> ([2000-2009]) - сие верно?
<kamyshovyy> !q | markmx:
<ubuntuhelp> markmx:: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<kamyshovyy> ыыыы
<markmx> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена сервера апача. Я пытаюсь получить редирект путем жиректив в .htaccess. Я сделал регулярки. В результате у меня получилось ничего. ЧЯДНТ ?
<kamyshovyy> markmx: ну а теперь...
<kamyshovyy> !ask | markmx
<ubuntuhelp> markmx: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> @voice kamyshovyy
<kamyshovyy> (((
<artus> kamyshovyy, тебе пофлудить захотелось?
<markmx> лан ждем апачевика какого нить
<kamyshovyy> artus: не совсем ))
<artus> markmx, покажи еще раз аксес
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/sjr1YDGJ
<markmx> вот тут два правила, но срабатывает только второе, а я хочу чтобы если присутвует 200х (между 2000 и 2009) то редиректило на архив
<markmx> ([2000-2009]) - чую что лажа тут
<markmx> щас будет костыль =)
<markmx> =) сбросить костыль?
<markmx> 200([0-9]) =)))
<markmx> глупо но работает
<artus> ну работает значит гуд)
<hivemind> Гы, сейчас скорость с начала месяца подросла (1.5 гб не выработано ещё), wvdial сразу заработал
<hivemind> Видимо, я скорость неправильно указыал
<hivemind> *в
<markmx> ты еще антентку на полтора мегаватта купи и на халяву вайфайничай... тока ицы в фольгу оберни
<hivemind> У меня ближайший вайфай в 27 километрах:D
<hivemind> В городе:d
<markmx> ну значит на полтора гигавата
<Anton2d> Ну тогда другой вопрос. Что делать когда после некоторых фулскрин-игр, иксы скрючивает до 800х600. Тоесть разрешение то правильное моё остаётся 1400х1050, а вот область рабочая, все панельки съезжают.
<hivemind> Игры через вайн?
<Anton2d> нет родные. Только рестартовать иксы и как следствие
<Anton2d> весь софт
<hivemind> Наверное дрова или opengl
<Anton2d> причемс проблема частая после фулскрина. Дрова стоят для нвидии через Additional drivers
<Anton2d> компиз включен
<Anton2d> проявляется после фулскрина в неродной резолюшн
<artus> через Additional drivers обычно какую то бяку ставит
<hivemind> Вот-вот
<Anton2d> Но 3д эффекты работают хорошо, как и опенгл приложения
<artus> не показатель)
<Anton2d> Родные дрова от нвидии, ставил, но блин... больше нехочу что то
<artus> Anton2d, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx и все гуд)
<artus> Anton2d, кстати, какие у тя щас дрова стоят?
<hivemind> Ну у меня вообще ATI%)
<Anton2d> а как бы посмотреть ?
<artus> hivemind, так тебе и надо )
<Anton2d> в хоргюконф ?
<artus> Anton2d, в нвидиа сетингс
<hivemind> :D
<Anton2d> ;) а да
<Anton2d> 260.19.06
<artus> аа.. ну-ну)  пробем с libgl1-nvidia-alternatives еще не испытывал?
<hivemind> artus, а это щито?
<Anton2d> нет, а что плохие дрова это ?
<artus> Anton2d, а давно у тя эти дрова стоят?
<|rapidsp|> kamyshovyy: опять фулюганишь? :)
<kamyshovyy> |rapidsp|: не? не алё?
<Anton2d> Стоят гдето месяца 2-3 уже, как до 10.10 обновился. Просто на мою 8600 гт все другие дрова были вообще с огромными проблемам. В том числе качал с сайта которые из текстового режима ставтся.
<Anton2d> а nvidia-glx - Это что вообще за дрова? Какя версия...
<artus> Anton2d, ну у меня 8600 gts и 195е из реп вроде работают )
<Anton2d> 195е точно пробовал... было всё очень плохо, вплоть до невозможности выставить разрешение больше 1024
<Anton2d> хотя при этом даже компиз работал с эффектами...
<artus> хы, бывает)
<Anton2d> вообщем, ладно, спасибо все равно за инфу... Боюсь я дрова трогать
<hivemind> Оппа
<Nebulosa> hivemind: нну..
<hivemind> Пошёл менять пароль
<skai> hivemind: ага.а еще комп.с твоего же ипа вышел
<hivemind> Ааа, всё, понял
<hivemind> Туплю как никогда
<hivemind> Вкладку сети новую открыл зачем-то%)
<hivemind> slowpoke.jpg
<bggooo> Добрый день народ, подскажите как лучше завернуть скил :) Есть такое распределение на диске http://paste.ubuntu.com/573939/ вот так выглядит графически http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2772086/gparted1.png , осталось от винды еще, нужно форматнуть sda1 и туда залить ubuntu из sda6 причем чтобы все рабо
<bggooo> тало, это реально? :)
<Nebulosa> bggooo: проще поставить систему на sda1 а sda6 подключить как /home
<Nebulosa> все остальные папки на sda6 стереть.
<bggooo> Nebulosa, да я знаю что проще, не стал бы спрашивать
<Nebulosa> а еще лучше все данные слить и сделать себе два диска sda1 - 10Гб, всё остальное - sda2
<Nebulosa> и забыть о винде совсем
<Nebulosa> sda1 - /, sda2 - /home
<bggooo> да я про винду забыл уже года полтора назад, вот борода осталась :)
<Nebulosa> хм.. я тут увидел что диск на 50 гб этотвой home и есть
<bggooo> да
<bggooo> мне просто нужно из sda6 как-то копируть в раздел sda1 и настроить загрузчик)
<Nebulosa> но зачем.. всё ставится за 7 минут
<Nebulosa> настройки цепляются из /home
<Nebulosa> это вам не виндовс же!
<bggooo> в принципе да, но есть специфические конфиги которые я когда-то правил от рута modprobe всякие с ними как? Или лучше папку с etc еще забекапить наверно?
<Nebulosa> да
<artus> bggooo, запекапить лутше все) на всякий непредвиденный)
<Nebulosa> только она уже будет забекаплена
<hivemind> Бекап всегда не лишний
<Nebulosa> ты же sda6 не будешь трогать
<bggooo> artus, твоя правда)
<artus> ато потом всспомниш что еще и скрипты в /usr ложил)
<Nebulosa> sda6 не удаляй и всё
<bggooo> да, точно я просто sda6 пока не буду с плеча рубить)
<hivemind> Есть два типа людей: те, кто ещё не делает бекапы, и те, кто их уже делает(с)
<artus> bggooo, sudo tar cvpzf /data/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys / и можно спать спокойно )
<im2cute4u> (OnChannelNickDefaultActionRequest,default)
<im2cute4u> {
<im2cute4u>         window.insertInInputText -a $window "$0: " ;
<im2cute4u>         window.activate $window;
<im2cute4u> }
<im2cute4u>  
<artus> @kick im2cute4u flood
<Nebulosa> о боже..
<Nebulosa> hivemind: дропбокс считается?
<bggooo> ладно пойду ковырну че нить) а то достала убунта постоянно матерится что мета нет приходится кеш апт вечно чистить
<hivemind> Ага, только бекапы всё равно надёжнее
<hivemind> имхо )
<Nebulosa> как можно 10 гб заполнить?..
<bggooo> Nebulosa, сам в шоке
<bggooo> ладно, пожелайте мне не пуха!
<Nebulosa> bggooo: это лишнее
<bggooo> ;)
<hivemind> У меня вообще /home 40ГБ
<hivemind> На всякий случай
<Nebulosa> у меня /home 456G и что?
<himik> а у меня! а я не скажу!
<kamyshovyy> inkvizitor68sl: ну вот, weechat мы как стартуем то?
<inkvizitor68sl> а?
<inkvizitor68sl>  weechat-curses
<kamyshovyy> О_О нибана се оно мне подмаргиват и подмигиват, и привлекат О_О_
<kamyshovyy> ))
<Nebulosa> kamyshovyy: приёмы седативного не совмещайте с разговорами в чате.
<Vertrum> имеется скрипт на баше и плеер deadbeef. как их совместить?
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/f2un3QCN продолжите скрипт плиз =)
<artus> markmx, http://pastebin.com/mzP3QxLh пойдет?
<markmx> нет ) в общем надо отлинковать в папочку ... хотя мона и тупа накопировать, но хочется отлинковать =)
<dmay> что ломаем?
<Vertrum> поможете, а? )
<dmay> Vertrum: [стандартная копипаста про телепатов в отпуске]
<sok_> как сказать по английски "для отдельных приложений"?
<only_you> for some application?
<sok_> это получается "для некоторых"
<^DEMOSS> !щзы
<^DEMOSS> !ops
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! [Green], [Raiden], [doctor], Escsun, Aceler, Landgraff, bazhang, Agafonov или skyrider.
<only_you> maybe for specific applications
<^DEMOSS> сними мут или бан с этого ника, это с нового года еще осталось, после чьих то выходок ( demoss )
<^DEMOSS> снимите*
<sok_> сецифик - это для гурманов типа)
<sok_> нужна фраза "отключение для отдельных приложений"
<only_you> individual
<only_you> disabling for individual applications
<skai> !forget ops
<ubuntuhelp> I'll forget that, skai
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Harlem about pm
<ubuntuhelp> Harlem, please see my private message
<skai> @voice demoss
<demoss> yz
<demoss> спасибо
<skai> @devoic
<demoss> аа
<skai> @devoice demoss
<demoss> теперь могу
<skai> demoss: и раньше мог
<skai> demoss: я то ниче не делал
<demoss> еще несколько дней назад не мог
<demoss> я артусу писал и инку
<sok_> The separate appendix - так перевел промт))
<demoss> может кто из них
<skai> demoss: никто с ником ниче не делал
<demoss> кроме как на новый год - ага )
<demoss> я даже тему на форуме создавал с сылкой на лог - там все видно
<skai> Harlem: sudo dpkg -i *
<skai> Harlem: в папке с пакетами сделай
<im2cute4u> подскажите пожалуйсто как заставить менеджер сессий при востановлении сохраненной сессии открывать приложения на разных раб столах а не на 1м
<edgbla> он жеж положение окна сохраняет, по идее должно правильно восстанавливаться.
<Harlem> skai: вместо звёздочки имя пакета, а все разом если, то как это будет выглядеть?
<skai> Harlem: звездочку ставь
<im2cute4u> edgbla: похоже у  меня ему пофиг на положение окна, он тупо все на 1м раб столе открывает
<Harlem> skai: их наверное надо было по хорошему в отдельную папку копировать? а то у меня все пдфки пытается установить :-(
<markmx> итак =) по файнду то подскажит как быть, задача, найти файлы, которые были созданы с 1.1.2011 и создать на них симлинки
<skai> Harlem: забей
<skai> Harlem: все равно их не установит
<edgbla> im2cute4u: аа, я перепутал с разными мониторами, а рабочие столы хз, никогда не юзал, беспонтовая ерунда.
<Harlem> skai:  нифига но мне сбросил через 57 файлов. Я по маске запустил
<im2cute4u> edgbla: мне очень ползная тк открыто куча всего постоянно )
<edgbla> im2cute4u: сколько приложений? всмысле окон, одновременно.
<skai> edgbla: я не юзал, я не понимаю, поэтому беспонтовая ерунда.ты напоминаешь мне узколобого неуча такими высказываниями:)
<im2cute4u> edgbla: ага окон моно и разбиты по разным группам на трех рабочих столах
<edgbla> skai: не юзал потому что неюзабельно, было бы юзабельно - юзал бы))
<im2cute4u> skai: спокоинее, каждый привыкает работать так как ему удобно, я знаю многих кто вообще сессии не использует в свое работе и они счасливы )
<edgbla> im2cute4u: а в панели они тоже каждая группа в разной панели?
<skai> im2cute4u: они тоже утверждают, что сессию беспонтовая ерунда, только потому, что они их не используют?
<edgbla> а зачем сохранять сессию если можно всё кинуть в автозагрузку?))
<im2cute4u> edgbla: в понеле они отображаются только на своих рабочих столах и без  групирования
<edgbla> ну это тогда неплохо.
<im2cute4u> edgbla: за тем что мои задачи каждый раз меняются следовательно и приложения тоже )
<lion9> привет чатланам
<lion9> типа зарегистрирвал ник?
<san4o> artus:   Currently, group video calling is not available for Linux.
<Zabadzzzz> Добрый вечер. Подскажите: в папке есть несколько .deb файлов, можно ли написать скрипт,чтобы по очереди установило 1.deb,2.deb,3.deb
<Zabadzzzz> ?
<ampiryan> можно
<san4o> Zabadzzzz: а все вместе нет ??
<Harlem> в определённом порядке должен установить или нет разницы?
<Zabadzzzz> порядок не имеет значения
<Zabadzzzz> а "все вместе" - процессор слабенький
<Harlem> если нет разницы то sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<san4o> Zabadzzzz: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Zabadzzzz> а чтобы в скрипт. Запустил и ушел курить
<san4o> опоздал )
<Harlem>  ;-)
<Zabadzzzz> #!/bin/bash dpkg -i 1.deb dpkg -i 2.deb dpkg -i 3.deb
<Zabadzzzz> так что ли?
<Harlem> так он и так по одному пакету устанавливает по очереди
<Zabadzzzz> ок,спасибо
<Harlem> просто запусти терминал из папки с пакетами
<Harlem> и введи команду :-)
<Zabadzzzz> ааа, именно sudo dpkg -i *.deb ? Затупил, сначала подумал, что    *.deb   Вы написали как пример :)
<Harlem> Пожалуйста :-)
<Zabadzzzz> а что параметр -i делает? )
<Harlem> да, именно *.deb
<Harlem> параметр -i  инсталирует
<skai> Harlem: экспэээрт маму вашу:))
<Harlem> указывает. что необходимо сделать с пакетами
<Harlem> skai: так только что это делал сам :-)
<skai> Harlem: экспээээрт:))
<Harlem> ну дак ещё бы =^_^=
<skai> Harlem: напиши об этом в твиттере
<Harlem> skai: микроблога слишком мало для этого, уж лучше в обычном блоге написать об этом :-)
<skai> Harlem: ты микроблог осиль сначала:)
<Harlem> skai: ахаха !!!
<Harlem> skai: Моя первая запись будет начинаться со слов " Дорогой дневник..."
<skai> Harlem: вот сделай:)я поржу
<Harlem> skai: Не дождётесь, Батенька :-)
<skai> Harlem: слабак:)
<Umren> +v skai ; +v Harlem
<skai> @voice Umren
<skai> Umren: угодил?
<Umren> где социальная справедливость?
<Harlem> skai:  а ты меня на слабо не бери, понял \m/
<skai> Umren: дык ты ж попросил дать тебе плюс:)
<skai> Umren: или я был не прав?
<Harlem> а что значит предыдущая запись про меня?
<nekifirus> Ку) Что-то тихо тут)
<Harlem> а должно быть шумно?
<nekifirus> ну обсуждения, проблемы)
<nekifirus> что-нибудь не заводится, не встает и т.д.
<nekifirus> у меня вот все встало, но не все завелось. Вот и зашел посоветоваться)
<nekifirus> крыша едет. не знаю откуда копать)
<nekifirus> и до куда)
<Harlem> Сегодня был у меня вопрос следующего плана:Подскажите пожалуйста при компиляции ядра после конфигурации конфига ввожу make bzimage
<Harlem> и он мне возвращает следующее .make: *** Нет правила для сборки цели `bzimage'. Останов. Вопрос:что необходимо сделать для исправления этого?
<skai> Harlem: н юзать инструкции, которые древнее гугна мамонта
<Harlem> так днём то мне никто не помог, просто щас уже из интереса, что там необходимо было дописать
<Harlem> :-)
<nekifirus> А я ваще глупый задам вопрос
<nekifirus> воткнул тв-тюнер в комп с убунтой. надо завести прям срочно. для начала посмотреть, а потом записывать.
<nekifirus> но не могу
<nekifirus> даже не знаю с какой стороны подойти
<nekifirus> пока понял, что модуль ядра bttv
<nekifirus> и card=6 авермедиа типа
<Harlem> так ты вообще умный, даже до этого додумался :-)
<Harlem> а на сайте производителы тюнера нет инфы такого толка?
<Umren> tv tuner + linux = ???!
<nekifirus> угу
<edgbla> у меня пашет тюнер
<edgbla> авермедия 507
<nekifirus> уже устал гугл читать
<skai> Umren: ну я поднимал бехолдер какойто.даж ду через лирк к мплееру прикрутил
<nekifirus> edgbla: с какой стороны подойти к настройке?
<edgbla> что надо-то?
<edgbla> какая модель?
<nekifirus> edgbla:  AverTV M168-U
<nekifirus> edgbla: давай в личке мож?)
<edgbla> давай.
<suphler_> всем привет :)
<suphler_> народ,  ктонить  знает как удаленно  смотреть  lm-sensor ? (ну тоесть есть ли какаянить утилитка типа  gkrellm??
<skai-falkorr> suphler_: man ssh
<suphler_> гг
<suphler_> не  ssh не вариан,  надо  графически  утилиткой какойни
<skai-falkorr> suphler_: ssh -X
<suphler_> лол
<suphler_> gkrellm какнить пробросить  сенсоры  можно?
<Nebulosa> suphler_: тебе уже всё сказали
<suphler_> йасно... спасибо что  заметили  фразу  ssh  - не вариант
<skai-falkorr> suphler_: а погуглить, что значит ssh -X тож ниасилил?
<suphler_> а понять что  ssh  закрыт?
<suphler_> йа  знаю  что  это  значит
<skai-falkorr> suphler_: а для того, чтобы понять, что порты закрыты ты должен был зайти на #extrasensoric
<skai-falkorr> suphler_: наши все в отпуске
<suphler_> ггг
<suphler_> ладн
<suphler_>  кароче  суть в том  что  пожно  ли  в  gkrellm  сделать   сенсоры?
<skai-falkorr> suphler_: тогда никак.если у тебя закрыты порты на ссш - почему ты уверен, что не закрыты остальные
<suphler_> потому что на роутере  ссш проброшен на  другой сервер и попросту  занят
<skai-falkorr> suphler_: ааааа.понятно
<skai-falkorr> suphler_: man ssh
<suphler_> не пойму  почиму при№№№лись к  ссш?
<skai-falkorr> suphler_: осиль пункт про настройку портов и настрой на любой другой опрт
<suphler_> неужели не т грёбаной  ГРАФИЧЕСКОЙ утилитки?
<skai-falkorr> suphler_: осиль гугл по запросу ssh -X
<suphler_> понял... разговариваю со стеной
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user suphler_ 3600 и за час прочти правила про культуру и ругательства на канале
<skai-falkorr> это я говорил со стеной.если уж он не знает, как пробросить графическую утилиту, и не может настроить порты другие - ему только психиатр поможет вылечиться
<Harlem> какой всё же ты суровый ;-)
<Cache1> как выключить сетевую карту? ifdown eth0 отключает интерфейс но лампочка горит
<mva> Cache1: вытащить//выпаять
<Anton2d> в БОСЕ не ?
<Anton2d> в БИОСЕ
<XuMuK> ку
<nekifirus> да уж)
<Vertrum> не в курсе, виртуал бокс поддерживает реальную видюху?
<Vertrum> 4 версия*
<Umren> Vertrum: direct3d в бете там есть - как работает - хз
<Vertrum> Блин, я кажись понял в чем проблема была)) Спасибо)
<FOREvERz> привет всем
<FOREvERz> ребятки, подскажите пожалуйста... принтер 3 в 1 Epson Stylus tx109 не определяется сканер на убунте =( хотя принтер определился как tx106
<yurau> 3в1 вообще плохо определяется в линухе
<Avekaru> что такое UUID и где его брать?
<artus> sudo blkid
<Avekaru> в 10.10 флэшка выпадает и впадает при перезагрузке. чо за хрень?
<Avekaru>  и как с этим бороться?
<Dark51> всем привет)
<Dark51> подскажите что делать когда убунту при загрузке вываливается в BusyBox
<Dark51> вчера все грузилось норм
<Dark51> а сегодня такие траблы
<jlewka> как перейти в директорию, из консоли, в нозвании которой есть "-" , экранирование не помогает
<jlewka> кавычки тоже
<jlewka> ха, написал без этого греебанного символа и вошел)
<jlewka> а нет, папки путаю)
<ampiryan> монологъ
<Dark51> jlewka, так должно переходить, без экранирования и прочего
<jlewka> - как бы опцию озночает
<jlewka> я про консоль
<Dark51> эх, а мне и проверить не где)))
<Dark51> как в грубе вручную загрузится?
<jlewka> указать хард
<jlewka> указать ядро
<jlewka> указать инит
<jlewka> boot
<jlewka> и все
<jlewka> млин, даже есть - заменять ? не помогает
<Dark51> делаю root (hd0, 6)
<Dark51> а команды kernel нет(
<jlewka> уверен что там бут у тебя?
<jlewka> find хорошая команда)
<jlewka> тьфу, финд
<Dark51> уверен, /boot/ есть, а в ней ядра
<jlewka> search
<jlewka> nj xnj ,en tcnm? yt jpyjxftn xnj jy nlf cvjynbhjdfy
<jlewka> млин
<jlewka> то что то там бут есть, не озночает что он туда смонтирован
<Dark51> хм..
<jlewka> бут может быть отдельным разделом идти
<Dark51> тогда не уверен)
<jlewka> брутфорс рулдит тогда)
<Dark51> ну ядра видятся...
<jlewka> хм...
<Dark51> просто как таковой команды kernel нет
<jlewka> угу
<jlewka> зато есть linux
<jlewka> команда
<Dark51> tak
<jlewka> она во втором грубе для этого используется
<Dark51>  есть)
<Dark51> linux <имя_ядра>?
<jlewka> и не забудь указать раздел с root=/dev/sd?? ввида
<jlewka> после указания ядра
<jlewka> linux vmlinuz.* root=/dev/sd??
<jlewka> как то там
<jlewka> потом initrd initrd.*
<jlewka> boot
<Dark51> проблема, в /dev/ нету sd* и hd* устроиств
<Dark51> неужто железо
<jlewka> hd это ide ?
<Dark51> да, но у меня сата
<jlewka> f ,bjc [fhl dblbn&
<jlewka> а биос хард видит?
<Dark51> да, grub грузится
<jlewka> хм хм хм )
<jlewka> может дев отдельным разделом?)
<Dark51> точно нет)
<Dark51> Я отдельно только home выносил
<XuMuK> :o
<Dark51> а при нормальной попытке загрузится пишется: mount: mointing /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory
<Dark51> и mount: mointing /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory
<jlewka> хз тогда.. должен быть там
<jlewka> но полазий по другим разделам мб что найдешь)
<Dark51> mount: mointing /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or directory
<Dark51> кажись писец подкрался незаметно)
<jlewka> бывает)
<misaki> # mount -t ext4 -o rw /dev/sdb3 /mnt монтирует только для чтения root'а, как для простого пользователя примонтировать?
<Dark51> а можно как нить с помощью livecd восстановить систему?
<FOREvERz> Dark51: а что с ней?
<Dark51> FOREvERz: после загрузки груба, при загрузке ядра все вываливается в BusyBox
<Dark51> вручную с груба загрузиться не получается, так как в /dev/ отсутствуют записи sd*
<FOREvERz> Dark51: ммм.. попробуй эту штуку сделать... вобщем просто домашнюю папку сохранить, там же все настройки) и на новую потом настроиться...
<Dark51> хочется оживить систему)
<FOREvERz> ммм... не знаю, Я не такой шарящий :D
<Dark51> так то home на одтельном разделе лежит))))
<Dark51> а можно в /dev скопировать файлы с livecd /dev ?
<FOREvERz> ммм... Я даж сомневаюсь)))
<Dark51> так бы все проблемы решились)
<Dark51> всегда мечтал починить ubuntu если она сломается.. а не переставлять как в винду)
<FOREvERz> думаю нет...
<FOREvERz> чини))
<Dark51> по времени не целесообразно)
<san4o> Dark51: начни с того что сделай sudo fdick -l  сверь номера разделов с их найменованиями в конфиге груба
<san4o> такое впечатление что что то или в конфиге груба или фстаба не так. хотя как такое произошло непонятно
<san4o> Dark51: sudo fdisk -l
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Dark51> сравниваю)))
<Sergey_IT> чего плохого?
<Dark51> san4o просто когда ручками пытаюсь с груба грузиться, оказывается что в /dev/ отсутствуют какие либо жесткие
<XuMuK> ку
<san4o> Dark51: а счего груб должен видеть все устройства системы ?
<Dark51> а разве нет?
<san4o> Dark51: ну думаю если груб такому научить. то мож ядро вообще и не нужно ? =))
<Dark51> )) ну ладно спорить не буду)
<Dark51> хз.. fdisk -l вывел инфу о разделах
<misaki> # mount -t ext4 -o rw /dev/sdb3 /mnt монтирует только для чтения root'а, как для простого пользователя примонтировать?
<san4o> misaki: даже руту запись запретили, сурово )
<misaki> гугля инфу нормальную так и не дал
<san4o> misaki: доступ на чтение у пользователя должен быть при таких опциях
<artus> эм.. а кто вас учил в /mnt монтировать?
<artus> и да, sudo mkdir /mnt/disk && mount -t ext4 -o rw /dev/sdb3 /mnt/disk
<artus> san4o, да нифига не должно быть у пользователя если он пытается в системную папку кинуть диск целиком
<[Raiden]> misaki: погугли насчет прав на корень диска
<[Raiden]> или под рутом создай папки и поменяй им права
<artus> и -o rw не надо
<Dark51> ооо... получилось попробовать загрузиться из под груба вручную
<Sergey_IT> Dark51, а зачем в ручную?
<Dark51> потому что после груба ничего не грузится
<Dark51> при попытке загрузки Ядра вылетает BusyBox
<Sergey_IT> Dark51, ни разу не видел (
<[Raiden]> Dark51: пишется чего при этом?
<Dark51> просит проверить диски, мол они были смонтированы в будущем
<Dark51> дальше написал много много инфы, я все не успел увидеть.. а после вывалилось приглашение залогиниться, но мой профиль не поднялся
<[Raiden]> ну это похоже уже не базибокс, если приглашение на логин было
<[Raiden]> видимо всё грузится, кроме гуи ) и кроме почему-то  плимута (сплэша)
<[Raiden]> а может вру, мне не видно.
<Dark51> во)
<Dark51> повторил
<Dark51> пишет: /dev/sdb1: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY
<Dark51> и так по всем разделам
<Dark51> а еще вместо некоторых символов квадратики))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну может с разделами что-то
<[Raiden]> т.е. наверняка
<Dark51> сейчас с livecd попробую fsck проверить
<TbMa> Выручайте. Как перейти из терминала командой cd на съемный носитель? типа флешки или hdd. Или же есть аналог как в вин SHIFT-правый клик для запуска терминала сразу в нужной директории
<[Raiden]> TbMa: хоткея нет, всё монтируется в подпапки в /media
<TbMa> [Raiden], странно. Я добрался командой cd .. до /, далее перешел в медиу. Но оттуда не могу никуда прыгнуть дальше, регистр правильный указываю
<artus> TbMa, ls и табом пользуйся
<[Raiden]> угу ls /media
<TbMa> на ls выдает одну строчку - 2C4033BC40338C18, эт мб название внешнего харда?
<[Raiden]> или это, поставь себе мс или\и nautilus-open-terminal
<artus> TbMa, да
<[Raiden]> TbMa: наверное да. cd /media/2 и дави таб
<artus> TbMa, и ты точно его в правельном регистре вводил? )
<TbMa> добрался. спс вам обоим) а нету способа попроще? и побыстрее. Мне всего лишь нужно вгетом закачать инфу на этот хард в определенную папку
<[Raiden]> а в зш можно было бы cd /m/2 таб
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> TbMa, или sudo fdisc -l смотриш как в системе определяется винешний носитель, потом sudo mkdir /media/hdd && sudo mount /dev/s** /media/hdd   нужное подставить
<artus> TbMa, переписать удев правило монтирование этого винта )
<artus> или прописать его в fstab
<[Raiden]> TbMa: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal , потом pkill nautilus и в контекстном меню каждой папки будет открыть терминал тут.
<[Raiden]> можно не правило поменять, а метку диска, на покороче.
<[Raiden]> её видимо ваще нету, она пустая, либо как раз 2C4033BC40338C18
<Dark51> проверяю через disk utility разделы с убунтой и результат: file system is NOT clean.
<[Raiden]> Dark51: отмонтировать надо
<TbMa> про монтирование вообще ничего не понял.. нуб. Пожалуй последую совету рэйдена, и поставлю тот наутилиус, то ведь просто плагин к нему?
<[Raiden]> TbMa: ну да.
<[Raiden]> mc ещё советую, для терминала... Так будет удобней, пока будешь изучать команды типа cd \ ls , если вообще будешь.
<Dark51> Raiden так я не монтировал)
<[Raiden]> Dark51: тогда я не в курсе. )
<Dark51> а как fsck проверить?
<[Raiden]> гугли по ошибке
<[Raiden]> fsck /dev/devicename
<TbMa> [Raiden]: что есть mc :-[
<[Raiden]> TbMa: midnight commander , пакет называется mc
<[Raiden]> команда на запуск тоже.
<[Raiden]> проще 1 раз увидеть )
<TbMa> [Raiden]: понял. вот пока углублялся в структуру папок, столкнулся еще с проблемой. Чем то нужно заменить проблемы в названии директории?
<TbMa> пробелы*
<[Raiden]> когда табом дополняешь пробелы обычно автоматом экранируются
<TbMa> я всё вручную :D
<artus> да, проблемы в названии надо удалять )
<[Raiden]> имя долЖно быть в кавычках либо долЖен быть экранирующий символ типа: Моя\ папка
<[Raiden]> да ненадо имхо )
<Dark51> Уррра1) починил)
<[Raiden]> таб спасает + я не вижу зачем использоват ьчасто сд, когда есть наутилус или mc
<artus> а можно сделать ls | grep " " | while read -r f; do mv "$f" `echo $f | tr ' ' '_'`; done и не парится )
<[Raiden]> )
<Dark51> )
<[Raiden]> не пужай людей
<TbMa> да уж. глаза с копейку на эту команду
<artus> да и  convmv -f CP1251 -t UTF-8 * -r --notest не помешало бы )
<Sergey_IT> TbMa, не используй пробелы в названиях...
<[Raiden]> почему нет?
<artus> [Raiden], а зачем они в именах? )
<[Raiden]> патамучтаэтонормально
<artus> my_folder разве не читаемо?
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], потому что они непечатаемы и сколько их там сразу не видно
<[Raiden]> ну, не буду спорить ) Я использую, когда несколько слов в названии. И русский исспользую тоже.
<Sergey_IT> и русский не надо )
<[Raiden]> непечатаемые чем? :)
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], на видеоконтрольном устройстве )
<TbMa> то привычка с вин (наверное). папки на русском, и пробелы есть. И всё это на съемном винте под NTFS. не задумывался о таких мелочах когда переходил
<[Raiden]> в виндовсе всё точно так же.
<[Raiden]> в cmd пробелы должны быть в кавычках
 * Sergey_IT и на вин такой привычки не было (
<TbMa> да только в виндовсе открывать командную строку приходилось только максимум чтобы пнуть что-то :)
<xmichael91> привет всем!
<Sergey_IT> заноси
<xmichael91> ребята, подскажите, как лучше сделать
<[Raiden]> TbMa: в твем конкретном случае консоль не нужно было открывать. качать файлы можно не только вгетом , переходить по папкам или выберать куда сохранить не только в консоли.
<[Raiden]> ты сам туда ломанулся
<TbMa> так советовал интернет
<xmichael91> есть убунту на разделе ext4, хочу другую фс под системную. Как лучше перенести систему, имея юсб-хдд?
<TbMa> типа "нафиг гуй если за процентом закачки можно и в терминале следить"
<artus> xmichael91, вопрос, зачем ?
<[Raiden]> xmichael91: запаковать таром, форматнуть, распаковать, подправить фстаб (как минимум).
<TbMa> еще параноя преследует. Установил TeamViewer, обнаружил что он под вайном, удалил через синаптик, а иконка в меню так и осталась. Правильно ли сделал что грохнул ее просто из меню? или же "мусор" наверняка остался?
<xmichael91> через раз загружается из за ошибок I/O рут раздела. доходит до логина, при вводе ругается на ошибки файловой системы и не пускает никуда. И винт сильнее греется чем под семеркой. ощутимо. я уже не знаю на что пенять
<[Raiden]> без понятия. тимвьюер есть под линукс. Не помню что бы вайн использовало
<TbMa> [Raiden]: но запускается он всё равно через вайн, в его "обертке"
<artus> sudo nano /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<[Raiden]> artus: )
<artus> тьхуты ) мало того что промахнулся так еще и с ошибкой )
<xmichael91> [Raiden], спасибо. А grub все это подхватит?
<[Raiden]> Ну, в теории да, если ууид не изменится, а если изменится, придется восстанавливать.
<[Raiden]> как это делать - инфы вагон и маленкьая тележка. Повторяться не буду )
<xmichael91> спасибо))
<[Raiden]> тут нормально описано http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery
<[Raiden]> спосаоб 3 обычно работает
<[Raiden]> соб*
<[Raiden]> TbMa: может быть, но что-то сомневаюсь )
<[Raiden]> TbMa: вообще, если ты пакетом ставил, то скорее всего мусора не осталось. Что касается меню, то оно есть как глобальное, так и пользовательское - так что некоторый хлам в нем может оставаться, в ветке с вайном как вариант )
 * [Raiden] расфлудился
<TbMa> [Raiden]: Приложения > Интернет. Ну, надеюсь ничего не осталось )
<[Raiden]> давно не заходил сюда, вот меня и понесло.
<revangel> Всем прет
<demoss> ns ult
<demoss> ты где ? )
<Dreamnorth> оО
<rukov> !рудз
<rukov> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<rukov> Сейчас меня видно?!
<rukov> nickserv
<rukov> Блин. нихрена не помню, как регистрироваться.
<[Raiden]> видно
<rukov> Это мне?)
<[Raiden]> тебе )
<rukov> Я зарегистрирован, или нет?
<rukov> Не помню, год прошел уж)
<[Raiden]> вроде да
<rukov> Ааа.
<rukov> Все, да, написал, что идентифицирован.
<rukov> Хей, ты парень бородатый?
<[Raiden]> ды нет, бреюсь, хехе
<rukov> Мне нужно настроить сенсорный экран на Lenovo S10-3t под Ubuntu 10.10
<rukov> Синглтач врод пашет, но хотелось бы две точки спорикосновения
<[Raiden]> Не, сенсорные не юзал.
<rukov> Ммм.
<rukov> А может еще кто знает, эгей!
<rukov> Нормальных Хау-ту не нашел.
<rukov> И прог тоже нету адекватных - все на одних машинах работают, на других нет
<rukov> Ну ладно, мультитач. Как сделать так, чтобы долгая задержка левой кнопки - считалась нажатием правой?
<rukov> На Вин7 так сделано, и очень удобно, между прочим, коли только один палец есть.
<[Raiden]> днем по мск зайди, иди на форум отпиши. Спят похоже все.
<[Raiden]> или*
<rukov> Ты че) Они никогда не спят)
<rukov> Эти твои все)
<rukov> Бородатые, которые)
<ink_sleep> rukov, в последнем иксорге пашет
<rukov> Чуть подробнее, я все-таки несколько нубяра
<ink_sleep> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=24756
<ink_sleep> как то так
<ink_sleep> но были и новее новости
<rukov> Нуууу. И где оно?)
<rukov> Ядро самое последнее, и где?
<rukov> Или надо ставить тот "multitouchhd"
<rukov> ?
<rukov> Нашел там более новую новость, о том, как экспериментальную поддержку внедрить.
<rukov> НО по роликам с Ютуба видно, что херово поддерживает.
<rukov> Блин.
<rukov> Сообществу разрабов Убунты надо научиться ставить вполне коммерчески выгодные приоритеты.
<rukov> Если через год все будут сидеть на TabletPC - однозначно надо развивать поддержку сенсорных панелей.
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-02
<crazymouse> доброе утро
<crazymouse> уже не ново но всетаки http://www.securelist.com/ru/weblog/207758853/Ocherednoe_oproverzhenie_mifa_o_bezopasnosti_nix
<revangel> Ахахах, я сменил курсор! Теперь меня ничто не остановит!!!
<revangel> "...нам удалось выяснить, что данные спам-боты появились на их серверах вследствие 3-х основных причин: 
<revangel> 1. кража пароля от FTP, с помощью вредоносных программ; 
<revangel> 2. перебор паролей от FTP, SSH по словарю; 
<revangel> 3. проникновение через phpbb.
<revangel> В общем случае, к какой учетке получили доступ, с теми правами и работает.
<revangel> Хорошо хоть, что компилировать его самому не надо...
<crazymouse> кто может сказать почему такая картинка с вебкамеры http://s61.radikal.ru/i173/1103/c9/ba161c1289a4.jpg
<crazymouse> тож поржал над касперским
<sharikoff> магнитные бури на марсе
<sharikoff> ?
<sharikoff> =)
<crazymouse> не картинка с зонеминдера
<crazymouse> а в xawtv картинка норм
<sharikoff> они в этом сезоне чаще всего влияют на зонемайндер
<sharikoff> =)
<crazymouse> ну написал им на форум. молчат пока долго уже молчат
<revangel> Мож вебкамере конец, не?
<crazymouse> нет живая, под иксами работает
<crazymouse> поставил сервер 10.04 поставил xfce4 проверил - работаетэ
<revangel> Ну тогда хз
<mva> и да, по ссылке - идиоты
<mva> ничего нового они не открыли
<mva> только однострочникам на перле дают громкие вирусоназвания
<mva> фе!
<revangel> http://breys.ru/blog/279.html
<revangel> По теме
<revangel> Вообще, самый злостный и распространённый вирус под линух - это "sudo rm -rf /", но дыру, через которую он работал, вроде бы, уже закрыли...
<mva> никакиой дыры нету
<mva> кроме пользователя
<mva> но ее не закрыть
<mva> поэтому просто защиты от идиотов сделали в виде вопроса "вы точно уверены?"
<mva> но это не влияет на -Rf / и на -rf /*
<revangel> Кстати, тоже никто не мешает её запустить через сбрученный ssh :)
<kamyshovyy> ё
<cfif1> как тут?
<kamyshovyy_> учше
<Anton2d> вот стоит у меня ядро с ПАЕ (Linux a3d-linux 2.6.35-25-generic-pae #44-Ubuntu)
<Anton2d> а вот сейчас вылез менеджер одновлений, который предлагает обновить ядро
<Anton2d> но предлагает то он одновить и ядро с пае и без пае
<Nebulosa> и что?
<Anton2d> можно ли как то сделать, что бы он не обновлял/не качал/не предлагал обновлять простое ядро
<Anton2d> ?
<Anton2d> в чёрный список в какой нибуть простое ядро включить что ли.. даже не знаю как сформулировать
<z13> тебе никто не запрещал граб настраивать.
<Anton2d> вопрос не в грабе, а в упдейт менеджере
<Anton2d> хочется что бы он не предлагал качать/обновлять
<z13> ядра - ядрами. как граб настроишь - так и загрузишься - такое ядро и будет
<Anton2d> это понятно, вопрос несколько в другом
<z13> я понял про что ты
<z13> ща попробую
<Nebulosa> удали ненужное ядро
<z13> он его изначально грузить не хочет
<Anton2d> а.. тоесть он ориентируется на то что у меня стоит и другое ядро, следовательно его и предлагает обновить
<z13> возможно.
<z13> пробуй снести стандартное.
<Anton2d> *следовательно _И_ его предлагает обновить тоже
<Nebulosa> да
<Nebulosa> у тебя в системе сейчас два дяра
<Anton2d> да да
<Anton2d> ладно пусть оба обновит, потом гляну что в грубе будет по дефолту
<Anton2d> без пае ядро тоже нехочется удалять, вдруг пригодится. ;) но и качать каждый раз такие объемы не камильфо.
<Anton2d> всё же я думаю есть какой то механизм, что бы заморозить обновление того ядра которое без пае.
<Anton2d> только вот где оно... блэклист же какойто есть - да ?
<z13> забэкапь ядро без пае и снеси оригинал. как вариант
<Anton2d> не красиво ;)
<Anton2d> пойду к гуглю
<z13> сходи. гугл мощный. +100 к эрудированности получишь за квест.
<Anton2d> ха ;) походу это даже в гуёвом синаптике делается, там можно заблокировать версию. щаз затестим
<Anton2d> но хочется всёже без гуя, .конф найти в котором это живет
<z13> это живет где-то глубоко.
<z13> но патчится скорей всего на поверхности.
<Anton2d> я вообще слабо понимаю через что происходит работа упдейт-манагера. через apt-get или aptitude или через что то еще
<Anton2d> синаптик это гуёвая надстройка над чем ?
<z13> апт
<z13> /etc/apt/preferences
<z13> там ковырять
<z13> более подробно
<z13> http://ubuntual.com/%D1%81%D0%BA%D1%80%D1%8B%D1%82%D1%8C-%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5-%D1%8F%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0-%D0%B2-ubuntu/
<Anton2d> пустой у меня /etc/apt/preferences
<Anton2d> ладно, щаз создадим -  затестим
<ceval> re
<z13> ре
<Anton2d> вот жесть, оно еще для каждого ядра запустило:  dkms: running auto installation service for kernel 2.6.35-27-generic-pae А это оказывается очень медленно происходит
<Anton2d> Короче удалю-ка я ядро без ПАЕ. Ибо заблокировать его обновление не вышло
<kamyshovyy> сразу для опо ))) речь о "мягком" переводе на бубунту рабочей тачки, как результат тест некоторых прог под злоосью. настройка ff
<kamyshovyy> *опов
<kamyshovyy> не могу нарыть дополнение к мастеру паролей под вынь (( Задача: научить фф ходить по адресу без повторяющихся вводов паролей
<Nebulosa> под вынь?
<Nebulosa> или всё таки для убунту?
<cfif> nb ,kbn
<cfif> живые есь?
<Jet4Fire> есть
<teska[work]> вымерли все, как мамонты
<cfif> и вас много?.....
<cfif> аууууу
<cfif> чо терь? опять скучно становица
<kamyshovyy> Nebulosa: пока под окна, для теста всех служебных аэсок-html
<cfif> чо? терпите меня?
<kamyshovyy> !loc cfif
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='loc cfif'
<teska[work]> kamyshovyy если найдешь скажи плз...
<kamyshovyy> teska[work]: а у тя чё за заморочки?
<kamyshovyy> teska[work]: и нифига ты мне не тёска ;) :)
<cfif> чо все пингвинутые тут?
<kamyshovyy> !op
<cfif> а?
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> cfif: вопросы какие то?
<cfif> да....
<sharikoff> Слушаю
<cfif> а вас Палиграф Палиграфович звать?
<sharikoff> @kban cfif
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> анрей сергеич
<sharikoff> @deop
<kamyshovyy> ))
<teska[work]> kamyshovyy да тоже неплохо бы отучить ФФ пароли после первого раза спрашивать... или еще лучше подхватывать лог\пасс введеный при авторизации
<kamyshovyy> вводим в адресной строке about:config, ищем два параметра и меняем их на: network.negotiate-auth.delegation-uris = http://,https://  network.negotiate-auth.trusted-uris = http://,https://
<kamyshovyy> teska[work]:
<kamyshovyy> в бунте проблем нет, потому что не могу пока нормально прикрутить к домену ))) вот бы наконец выделить время и докурить маны. а потом уже морочиться по полной, так как тама нет вариантов )) ток фф
<TOR_02_RUS> всем доброго времени суток !!!
<TOR_02_RUS> кто может помочь с камерой на ноуте ASUS K52D(отображается в перевернутом виде)???
<Nebulosa> я разработчику писал, он помог
<Nebulosa> там нужно твой ноут добавить в таблицу перевернулого изображения
<kamyshovyy> TOR_02_RUS: мари вчерашний лог, там было чёто
<TOR_02_RUS> ок
<TOR_02_RUS> спс
<Nebulosa> TOR_02_RUS: в cheese есть эффект "вверх ногами" может тебе будет достаточно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Здрасте.
<nAgoHaK> re
<san4o> наткнулся на веселый проект СПО http://www.reactos.org/ru/about.html
<Nebulosa> да уж.. наткнулся.. благодаря этому проекту имеем отличный wine
<san4o> Nebulosa: на сайте ни слова о какой либо связи с вайн
<Nebulosa> http://www.winehq.org/interview/14
<Over> Ребята, работу никто не ищет? http://job.ru/production/2005381
<z13> мне далеко есзить.
<z13> ездить
<Nebulosa> мда.. вот это зарплаты..
<tW1N> привееееееет всем
<tW1N> кто пользуется твиттером?
<Over> Это значит высокие или низкие зарплаты?)
<z13> чатлане
<Nebulosa> Over: очень высокие
<Over> Ну требование тоже соответствующие.
<Nebulosa> tW1N: я пользуюсь
<tW1N> обьясни в кратце для чего он?) чем тебе он нравиться
<tW1N> просто зарегирился и не знаю с чего начать
<Nebulosa> tW1N: читай Тёму Лебедева
<Nebulosa> он знает толк в твиттере
<tW1N> кинь ссыл в студию будь так добр
<Nebulosa> http://twitter.com/temalebedev
<tW1N> =D интересный твит у него
<Nebulosa> я тебе сразу говорил
 * z13 наткнулся на свои грабли. час назад закрыл абсолютно всем доступ ко всем социалкам.
 * z13 думает как обмануть свою же систему и посмотреть твит Тёмы.
<tW1N> а ты что пишешь там? кинь в личку
<Nebulosa> не могу. слишком личное
<tW1N> =D
<tW1N> ну понятно))
<mutag3n> погода шик
<Nebulosa> z13: cameleo.ru же
<z13> Nebulosa: дык понятно. надо в хромиум вшить.
<z13> ато прокся беспощадна. логи пишет постоянно
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: привет!
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<[v-8]_jupiter> Жду статью) о kvm и сети)
<inkvizitor68sl> аы..
<[v-8]_jupiter> не будет?
<|rapidsp|> 44 вкладки открыто...
<markmx> приветствую, какой комундой можнол узнать статистику использования сети?
<WKot> Добрый день!))
<copyerfiled> здрасте
<WKot> я переставляю с одного компа в другой 2 HDD. НО! они вместе как один работают. т.е. два жестких по 120гиг, а комп показывает 1 раздел на 240гиг. Беда в чём: при переставке в другой комп показывается оба жёстких диска НЕРАЗМЕЧЕННЫЕ. (во втором компе использую
<AndreX> WKot: ну это понятно если ты их через офтоп посмотреть пытаешся
<Over> WKot: Так у тебя рейд-0 из этих двух дисков
<san4o> WKot: lvm настроено чтоли
<Over> Прямо путь к потере данных
<WKot> san4o: хы... не моё творенье, я о таком знал так, теорией))
<WKot> Over: это точно =)))
<san4o> WKot: попроси того кто настраивал пусть. правильно примонтирует. тем более если чтото важное на внтах
<WKot> san4o:  комп с покупки такой был...
<BEARlogin> Всем ку!
<san4o> WKot: фух. блондинки консультанты в магазинах техники видать опыта набрались )))
<san4o> WKot: а какая ОС была установлена ?
<BEARlogin> У кого нить была проблема на Ubuntu 10.10  с внутренним редактором Krusader? Не работают горячие клавиши с ctrl( ctrl+a, ctrl+c etc..)
<BEARlogin> Консоль при Ctrl+A пишет такое: 
<BEARlogin> krusader(4310) KXMLGUIClient::setXMLFile: cannot find .rc file "krviewer.rc" for component "krusader"
<inkvizitor68sl> BEARlogin, а тебе непонятно, что он пишет?
<BEARlogin> да, непонятно =)
<BEARlogin> гугление по данному вопросу особо пользы не принесло
<AndreX> BEARlogin: немогу найти .rc файл "krviewer.rc" для "krusader" както так - делай выводы
<BEARlogin> да, еще такой вопрос, как на форуме зарегится? уже всех президентов перебрал =)
<AndreX> BEARlogin: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?action=register и чё там сложного ?
<BEARlogin> все, допер, год писал 80, а не 1980 =)
<BEARlogin> и правда, судя по пакету для дебиана тут должен лежать /usr/share/kde4/apps/krusader/krviewer.rc, но его там нет
<WKot> san4o: я не блондин, 2 года на линуксе, с компом с 7 лет. программирую. У меня тупо не хочет их вместе воспринимать. Там у меня виндовс хп, но это не имеет значение к этому. это на уровне биоса и подобных настроек =) приеду домой, буду резвиться =) заинтересоÐ
<skai> !255 | WKot
<ubuntuhelp> WKot: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<WKot> ubuntuhelp:  простите((
<san4o> WKot: я не о тебе говорил.
<san4o> WKot: и ты не упомянул ни об ОС ни о том что все на апаратном уровне а не в самой ОС делалось
<ydz> Добрый день
<ydz> Кто-нибудь знает почему до сих пор не анонсировали kde 4.6.1?
<WKot>  san4o: вообще то это на уровне ОС не реально сделать, когда есть не более 2 дисков... о.о
<san4o> WKot: о количестве дисков ты тоже не упоминал )
<User810[web]> Здраствуйте может кто нибудь помочь с установкой win приложений на ubuntu 10.10
<User810[web]> ???
<kamyshovyy> !win
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<kamyshovyy> опс, не то )))
<AndreX> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<User810[web]> wine установлен. а он как то странно зависает при включении "Приложение - wine - Настройка wine"
<AndreX> User810[web]: #winehq
<Ve0> привет всем! ) проблемка такая. система пишет вот такие штуки:  No space left on device (28)
<Ve0> но при этом вывод команды dа -kh говорит о том что свободно 50 % винта
<Ve0> что может быть?
<nAgoHaK> Ve0: выйди
<Ve0> команда df -kh: /dev/hda1              36G   17G   17G  51% /
<Ve0> nAgoHaK: о ептеть
<Ve0> nAgoHaK: дарова. не в курсе что может быть?
<skai> @voice Ve0
<[Raiden]> Ve0: с система пишет про hda1? Что места нет. И где ты hda отрыл, устройства очень давно называются sd*
<[Raiden]> )
<ftk> sd* - это вроде SATA-диски
<Ve0> [Raiden]: винт просто IDE
<Ve0> 40 гигов все отдано под корень, т.е. не бил по папкам
<[Raiden]> s - это скази диски, на самом деле, но са все так именуются.
<Ve0> 51 процент свободно... но система пишет что нет места на диске
<[Raiden]> сча*
<Ve0> debian 5
<[Raiden]> Ve0:  No space left on device (28)  - точно про hda1?
<ftk> тут наверно дело не в процентах а в том что 17 гб это мало
<Ve0> у меня другого нет
<Ve0> для чего? на серваке стоит только сквид... и все
<[Raiden]> и сег о1 раздел?
<Ve0> да, всего 1 раздел
<[Raiden]> всего - клава залипает
<Ve0> забей, я понимаю
<oxothuk> пойми, я забиваю
<Ve0> народ, риально нужна помощь
<[Raiden]> тогда может есть смысл с лайва фс проверить. Т.к. не вижу других причин, если только одна - кто-то включал и настраивал дисковые квоты.
<[Green]> приветы
<oxothuk> утра)
<Ve0> [Raiden]: не настраивал точно... хотя где это посмотреть?
<oxothuk> а что, собственно, случилось?
<oxothuk> в чем трабла?
<[Raiden]> Да я сам незнаю где ) Не нужно было. Будем считать что это глюк фс, попробуй проверить fsck
<Ve0> (16:17:12) *Ve0*: привет всем! ) проблемка такая. система пишет вот такие штуки:  No space left on device (28)
<Ve0> (16:17:12) *Ve0*: но при этом вывод команды dа -kh говорит о том что свободно 50 %
<Ve0> (16:18:16) *Ve0*: команда df -kh: /dev/hda1              36G   17G   17G  51% /
<[Raiden]> а если через судо, столько же пишет?
<Ve0> [Raiden]: fsck монтированную систему не особо проверяет
<Ve0> я от рута работаю
<[Raiden]> ну, я и сказал с лайва
<oxothuk> Ve0: а ты уверен, что он ругается на hda1?
<Ve0> да
<Ve0> другого нет просто
<oxothuk> есть еще своп
<oxothuk> как минимум
<[Raiden]> набери ка mount , может путаеш ьчего и раздел всетаки не 1 примаунчен ). Если всетаки 1 - ищи лайв сд\флэш и проверяй фс, для начала.
<NeCrOlqo_O> Люди помогите, после установки убунту поставилось разрешение 640х480, захожу в монитор он пишет : "Похоже, ваш видеодрайвер не поддерживает необходимые расширения для работы. Желаете использовать утилиту от производителя вашего драйвера". В настройка
<im2cute4u> всем ку!
<[Raiden]> NeCrOlqo_O: такое бывает. Эта гномовская утилита не со всеми дровами пашет и не всегда прямо.
<[Raiden]> NeCrOlqo_O: какая видеокарта и монитор
<NeCrOlqo_O> Geforce fx 5500, моник samsung syncmaster 933
<[Raiden]> ясно , запусти nvidia-settings  , если не установлено, то пакет так же называется.
<NeCrOlqo_O> запускал, там только Auto, 640x480, 320x240
<[Raiden]> Хм, печальненько, тогда придется xorg.conf руками писать )
<[Raiden]> моделайны и т.д.
<NeCrOlqo_O> Беда =/
<NeCrOlqo_O> секунду
<[Raiden]> да в общем не сложно, только фиг знает как обьяснить, особо не флудя.
<NeCrOlqo_O> пофлуди в ПМ ^_^
<[Raiden]> какое разрешение надо и рефреш?
<NeCrOlqo_O> 1204х768 хотяб
<NeCrOlqo_O> и то уже смотрибельно
<[Raiden]> 1 мин
<total__> всем привет
<NeCrOlqo_O> ку
<User576[web]> Подскажите пожалуйста. После установки Ubuntu пользователь root как залагинеться под ним?
<skystar> User576[web]: su и свой пароль
<User576[web]> тоесть при установке логин который я указываю и есть root?
<[Raiden]> Я советую когда нужен рут, юзать sudo -i
<skystar> да
<User576[web]> спс
<skystar> , потом можешь его поменять
<[Raiden]> User576[web]: нет, при установке указывается обычный юзер
<User576[web]> а как же админиский?
<[Raiden]> админского пасса по умолч в убунте нет. Есть судо и группа в которую входят юзеры имеющие право исполнять судо
<[Raiden]> юзер созданный при установке как раз такой
<User576[web]> а можно будет изменить пользовательскую группу на админскую?
<skystar> сорри не понял вопроса, быстро прочетал, админский и пользовательский два разных логина и две разные учетные записи, только при установке пароль пользовательский твой, идет как рутовый
<skystar> а сенс изменять группу?
<[Raiden]> User576[web]: всё можно, если тебе нужен реальный рут, надо только задать пароль, и настроить гдм , что бы пускал юзера с уид 0. Пароль можно задать так: sudo passwd root
<[Raiden]> Только, это не очень нужно, т.к. с судо можно получать рутовые права на любое нужное время.
<User576[web]> а вот еще один вопрос. Где можно поискать драйвера для ноутбука и как ему их подставить?
<skystar> Присоединяюсь к Raiden, плюс по-началу можно очень быстро в системе "напортачить", если будешь всегда работать под рутом
<User576[web]> Ну так на ошибках учаться))
<[Raiden]> по ноутам не ко мне. )
<skystar> User576[web]: Разные драйвера, по-разному и ставятся. В зависимости от того что ставишь, я так понимаю на ноуте сети нет?
<User576[web]> неа.. проблема с видио
<[Raiden]> а видеокарта какая
<skystar> тогда forum.ubuntu.ru тебе в помощь, наверняка твоя видеокарта там есть...
<[Raiden]> в макоси кстати тоже судо
<User576[web]> как я помню intel интегрированная. щас точно не скажу как раз ставлю систему
<skystar> User576[web]: Ты систему устанвоил? )))
<[Raiden]> у интелов вроде нету какого-то отдельного драйвера, он открытый и идет с иксами вместе. Скорее всего надо только донастроить
<User576[web]> а где в Ubuntu есть менеджер устройств. ???
<skystar> User576[web]: Попробуй администрирование -- Драйверы устройств, посмотри может что-то предложат тебе и как ты определил что драйвер - не установлен?
<[Raiden]> в убунте в общем-то нету ничего типа менеджера устройств, все настройки раскиданы )
<FoNeZly> Óñòàíîâèë Windows 7, ïðîáóþ sudo update-grub, îøèáêà: cannot find a device for /.  ÷åì ìîæåò áûòü ïðîáëåìà?
<ubuntuhelp> FoNeZly! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<skystar> "а где в Ubuntu есть менеджер устройств. ???" кстати, что касается устройств мне нравится hwinfo.
<[Raiden]> hwinfo скорее менеджер инфы ) настраивать там низя.
<[Raiden]> вот Yast , драк конф, или как в винде - это пожалуй можно менеджером устройств назвать
<skystar> Raiden: я не имел ввиду настройку, только инфо
<[Raiden]> а.. тогда тут этого полно )
<skystar> хм... ) немало будем говорить ))
<[Raiden]> lshw , lspci , dmesg , lsusb , hardinfo ...
<skystar> класс
<copyerfiled> вечер добрый. а тут есть счастливые обладатели ноутбука dell vostro 500?
<algarite> Привет! Помогите с проблемой: снес pulseaudio, и теперь у меня все звуковые файлы проигрываются с битрейтом 48.
<algarite> Помогите, отключил нвидиа драйвер, теперь у меня яркость монитора минимальная!
<[v-8]_jupiter> algarite: что ты все ломаешь))
<algarite> Познаю линукс!
<algarite> :D
<AndreX> algarite: vbox те вруки хоть за позновайся ))
<amigo> !nvidia algarite
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nvidia algarite'
<amigo> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Роководство установки драйвера для видеокарты nVidia тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<algarite> Что значит !nvidia?
<algarite> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Роководство установки драйвера для видеокарты nVidia тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<algarite> А.
<skai> !no nvidia is <reply> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<[Raiden]> давно пора делать что-то, что будет ставить драйвер всегда удачно и спрашивать только ставить или нет.
<[Raiden]> :)
<algarite> !nvidia-nouveau
<ubuntuhelp> Установка свободного драйвера Nouveau для видиокарт nVidia: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nouveau
<[Raiden]> nouveau не нужно имхо
<[Raiden]> реверс инженеринг - это надолго
<[Raiden]> а спеков нема
<skai> !no nvidia-nouveau is <reply> Установка свободного драйвера Nouveau для видеокарт nVidia: http://goo.gl/pKsP7
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<algarite> А.
<algarite> Понятно.
<algarite> А кто такие спеки? :)
<skai> [Raiden]: почму то у мну всегда ставилось нормально
<[Raiden]> skai: Ну вот, у меня тоже. Карма наверное такая, или уже знаем что ждать и что трогать, что нет )
<[Raiden]> и немного железо разное, бывает гемор в связке моник-видюха, если автодетект рефреша и разрешения не сработал и т.д.
<[Raiden]> даже у нвидии
<skai> [Raiden]: это следствие того, что едид на монике сдох
<[Raiden]> наверное, но можно было бы сделать гуй, вида: не могу продетектить разрешение - впишите руками.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<algarite> На nouveau определяется разрешение и рефреш. Только яркость не меняется.
<skai> [Raiden]: и как?если диагностирвоать убитый едид  можно тока визуально
<[Raiden]> т.е. создать базу багов какие бывают с установкой, а потом создать гуй который бы их решал на сколько можно )
<skai> [Raiden]: а с убитым - система все равно не поймет, какой моник подключен и то он умеет
<skai> даже приблизительно
<[Raiden]> skai: Хм, ну можно по другому спрашивать. Типа ваше родное разрешение ххх , если не согласны укажите другое ) А то приходится рассказывать что есть хорг конф, гтф и прочее - что кстати надоедает
<skai> [Raiden]: повторю.без едида нет родного разрешения
<skai> [Raiden]: откуда ему знать родное?а если пользователю доверить - форумы заполнят тысячи тем типо хотел поставить 100500Х100500 а он мне фигу показал.и система сломалась
<[Raiden]> ну значит можно сделать проверку, на пришла инфа по эдид или нет. Если вообще не приходит, + запрос как я выше предложил, т.е. что бы юзер проверил верн оавтодетект сработал или нет - если нет выбор из списка например :)
<skai> [Raiden]: снова повторю.если едид убит - он не говорит, что убит.он посылает случайные данные
<skai> [Raiden]: как система поймет, что едид мертв?создать базу мониторов?и каждый день обновлять новыми разработками?
<skai> и разными моделями
<skai> ибо у одной модели асера 1916 модификаций дофига
<skai> и на каждую свою запись в базе?
<[Raiden]> skai: предупреждение мона сделать и кстати горело только старое железо, новое пишет аут оф ренч и т.д. И ещё 10 секудную проверку - если разрешение выставилось - юзер увидит, если нет - сброс на то что было
<skai> отдельная двд к убунте с базой мониторов?
<[Raiden]> всё решаемо
<skai> [Raiden]: все решаемо.только в такой проблеме решение будет только вида доп двд с базой всех экранов и настроек к ним
<[Raiden]> ну тоже вариант, в винде так и сделали. инф файлики есть с описаловом монитора, иможно даже забыть что автодетект есть
<algarite> А как сменить цвет шрифта на рабочем столе?
<skai> [Raiden]: и таких фаилов тока на определенное количество моников
<[Raiden]> algarite: я незнаю, но можешь поковырять программу gnome-color-chooser
<[Raiden]> skai: ко всем котоыре были у меня, был диск, дискета, либо на хомсайте производителя ) Мона было бы прикрутить эти инфы и к иксам ) Там просто текстовые инишки.
<[Raiden]> Хотя ладно, не будем о том что могло бы быть
<skai> [Raiden]: ага.если юзать асеры и прочие популярные.а я видал моники от ровера.недорогие и тем популярны.но нифига инишек нима
<[Raiden]> у меня когда-то был ровер 105sf не помню правда что к нему было )
<algarite> Спасибо. А как восстановить прежний битрейт после сноса pulseaudio?
<algarite> Все треки проигрываются с битрейтом 48.
<[Raiden]> частота дискретизации наверное
<[Raiden]> незнаю, наверное гуглить про её смену и .asoundrc
<algarite> А частота дискретизации 44.
<[Raiden]> тогда я вопроса вообще не понял )
<[Raiden]> битрейт это свойство файлов, пожатых тем или иниым кодеком. Причем тут пульс или отсутствие
<algarite> Ну в mplayer'е, когда проигрывается файл, можно посмотреть подробности. Написано, что Битрейт аудио: 48 кб/с, и чуть ниже - частота дискретизации аудио: 44 кб/с.
<[Raiden]> это статистика по формату файла
<[Raiden]> по идее
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> возьми любой другой
<[Raiden]> или покажи  вывод
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<[Raiden]> Хотя фиг с ним
<AndreX> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<algarite> Ничего не понял :) что ты имеешь ввиду под "возьми любой другой"? Что такое вывод?
<[Raiden]> любой другой файл. Вывод - всмысле вывод информации о файле мплейером
<[Raiden]> частота дискретизации вообще в мгц измеряется не в кбпс )
<algarite> Вот вывод: http://s49.radikal.ru/i123/1103/73/cda64ff88291.jpg
<algarite> Текст не копируется :)
<algarite> Все файлы проигрываются с одинаковыми параметрами.
<[Raiden]> HTTP Error 503. The service is unavailable.
<algarite> Попробуй еще раз.
<[Raiden]> itmages.ru
<[Raiden]> jr? db;e
<[Raiden]> вижу
<[Raiden]> кривая морда какая-то
<algarite> Ээ?
<algarite> Не понял :)
<[Raiden]> 4.1мб вроде многовато для файло с битрейтом 48кбпс - это во первых. А во вторых частота дискретизации в герцах измеряется.
<[Raiden]> поэтому и говорю, что кривая
<[Raiden]> возьми другой плейер )
<[Raiden]> или открой мплейером консольным.
<algarite> А что значит морда? Гуй что ли?
<vyazovoi> frontend, не всегда gui
<vyazovoi> может быть и tui и cli
<graftrahula> вечер добрый!кто в курсе как отправить комп в спящий режим? в биосе стоит s3?когда вырубаю останавливается только жестяк
<graftrahula> пардон в ждущий
<[Raiden]> algarite: ну да, гуи
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0302/h_1299082042_9a38626a76.png
<vyazovoi> [Raiden], если занудствовать, то вы не правы
<algarite> Смысл я понял :)
<[Raiden]> вот например нормальный вывод. на шоте, только к твоему вопросу оба скриншота не относятся, это информация о формате файлов, а не о звуковухе.
<[Raiden]> vyazovoi: тогда и вы тоже , т.к. речь про конкретный случай )
<algarite> :D
<vyazovoi> речь про случай была до того как я вошёл на канал =) Да ладно забей, просто приспичило донести смысл
<algarite> Шота? А что это? Википедия говорит, что это жанр хентая в аниме ))))))))))))
<alexandr> всем ку
<graftrahula> видимо про суспенд не в курсе никто.тогда другой вопрос почему звук работает через раз после включения?
<alexandr> народ скажите что будет нового в 11.04,как ни как 1 месяц остался ;)
<graftrahula> блекджек и шл*хи)
<alexandr> graftrahula я где то в гугле видел подобный вопрос
<numberto> Где хром хранит кеши пдф файлов?
<AndreX> !rules | graftrahula
<ubuntuhelp> graftrahula: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dmay> о, graftrahula, а я тебя помню - тебя тут уже банили за этот ник и ты устроил сюси-пуси-истерику на эту тему :3
<graftrahula> забавно)))сам не помню
<mutag3n> привет всем
<mutag3n> парни посоветуйте пожалуйста менеджер закачек который при разрыве соединения возобновляется а?
<ampiryan> wget -c
<AndreX> !gtm
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gtm'
<mutag3n> а с гуи что нибудь есть?
<AndreX> !aria
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='aria'
<AndreX> !aria2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='aria2'
<Zabadzzzz> Добрый вечер. Я вот вчера спрашивал, как установить множество .deb файлов, которіе находятся в одной папки. Посоветовали команду     -i dpkg *.deb. но выдает  Команды, отмеченные [*], выводят большое количество информации.
<Zabadzzzz> Объедините их в конвейер с программами `less' или `more'!
<Zabadzzzz> :
<Zabadzzzz> не подскажите что и как ?
<artus> sudo dpkg -i *
<ampiryan> разве не должно ./*.deb ?
<artus> дпкг кроме дебов тебе и так ниче не поставит)
<artus> нет
<ampiryan> ну у него него, видимо, на вывод * получается на не на ввод :/
<Zabadzzzz> во, вот так
<Zabadzzzz> sudo dpkg -i *
<Zabadzzzz> спасибо
<Zabadzzzz> аннет
<Zabadzzzz> dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр tuxpaint (--install):
<Zabadzzzz>  проблемы зависимостей -- оставляем не настроенным
<artus> ну значит траблы тукспаеинта
<AndreX> ну чегото нехватает
<artus> а найти ппа с ним не вариант?
<Zabadzzzz> так в то м и дело, что надо устанавливать на компьютер без интернета
<Zabadzzzz> вот и выкачал дебы +библиотеки куда надо что
<Zabadzzzz> а,все,уже норм :)
<Zabadzzzz> а вот еще дело такое... никто не имел дело с SiS 662 от foxconn?
<Rozen> Çäðàâñòâóéòå
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Rozen about utf
<ubuntuhelp> Rozen, please see my private message
<Zabadzzzz> проблема у видеодрайверами. А именно: гуглил,вроде поставил все как надо (были ужасные вертикальные полосы при разрешении 1280х1024, 60гц. Если 75 гц - то они становятся шире.). После установки драйверов - полосы пропали,вроде все нормально, но заметн
<Zabadzzzz> о тормозит "перетаскивание окон" (небольшой шлей такой оставляет) и пробовал battle-tanks, чтобы проверить 2Д-графику, то там тормоза ужасные
<Zabadzzzz> SiS 662 от foxconn
<Rozen_> здравствуйте
<Zabadzzzz> там интегрированная видеокарта
<Zabadzzzz> 32 Мб*
<[Raiden]> Zabadzzzz: на форум пиши, редкий зверь
<Rozen_> на форуме найти необходимую инфу не смог
<Rozen_> мне видимо надо что бы лично послали в нужном направлении
<Zabadzzzz> я думал, мб найду тут людей, которые лично встречались с такой вот мамой...
<Zabadzzzz> эх
<AndreX> !q Rozen_
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='q Rozen_'
<AndreX> !q | Rozen_
<ubuntuhelp> Rozen_: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Rozen_> У меня kubuntu 10.10 мне необходимо заставить работать вайфай юсб адаптер. жутчайший нонейм, дровы под винду нашел тока с помощью эверста и то сугубо тяжело было. необходимо заставить его работать под кубунтой. Кубунта не выводит его даже в спи
<Rozen_> или посаведуйте адаптер на который есть провереные и рабочие дрова под убунту.
<blackalegator> скучно
<blackalegator> всем привет
<blackalegator> че делаете когда скучно (коомпиляцию ядра и настройки софта не предлагать)
<blackalegator> ?
 * AndreX смотрит одним глазом в зомбоящик, другим в чат
<blackalegator> AndreX а как ты сделал *** перед именем?
<AndreX>  /me text
 * blackalegator Пошел готовить чай с тортиком
<GuestArbaiter> Помогите, пожалуйста, решить проблему с отваливающимся Wi-Fi при возвращении/уходе в ждущий/спящий режим в 10.04.
<inkvizitor68sl> эм
<inkvizitor68sl> в каком смысле отваливающимся?
<GuestArbaiter> он напрочь вырубается, как-будто тумблером на панели выключил, возвращение к жизни только перезагрузкой.
<superwizard> а где материалы собрания
<AndreX> superwizard: чего??
<superwizard> дак в календаре написано собрание разработчиков
<superwizard> Аnex Не знаешь если пакеты собраны под i486 как под i386 пересобрать
<AndreX> superwizard:  man make; man gcc; man configure
<AndreX> man configure = configure --help
<superwizard> нет справочной страницы для configure
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<AndreX> в папке с исходниками ./configure --help
<AndreX> если такой ваще есть там
<superwizard> а в исходниках нет configure есть только install.sh
<GuestArbaiter> и ведь печаль в том, что ни крышку ноута не закрыть, ни оставить его на продолжительное время... он заснет, а потом перезагружайся... а в случае настройки засыпания, он начинает энергию не экономно потреблять(((
<AndreX> superwizard: чё за прога
<superwizard> крипто про
<AndreX> рпмки скачай и конвертни в деб
<superwizard> там в исходники для i486 a у меня 386
<AndreX> а у тебя чё 386 проц?
<superwizard> andrex:вот это проги ты подкинул вот там ключей
<AndreX> это для тарболов а утебя бинарники
<superwizard> особенно в gccc да проц 386
<AndreX> superwizard: какой процессор у тебя модель производитель
<superwizard> andrex:cIntel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz
<AndreX> а вчём тогла проблема? ставь как есть и всё
<[Raiden]> а зачем пересобирать под 386, если этот проц 686
<[Raiden]> )
<AndreX> я отом же
<artus> эм.. а зачем на бубунте вообще что либо пересобирать? )
<superwizard> программы устанавливаются но почему то не запускаются
<[Raiden]> ну бывает надо
<[Raiden]> какие?
<[Raiden]> как запускаешь
<[Raiden]> что пишет на консоль
<artus> это какие програмы и з реп не запускаются то?
<AndreX> это не из реп
<AndreX> crypto pro
<superwizard> просто перехожу в каталог с программой и ввожу ее имя
<AndreX> иди на форум крипто про там есть как её запустить
<[Raiden]> без ./
<[Raiden]> небось
<AndreX> просто они там чёт накосячили с пакетами
<[Raiden]> в линуксе по умолчанию в $PATH нету текущего каталога, если что.
<superwizard> да и с относительными путями не запускаются тоже
<artus> крипто про платная, в чяем проблема сапорту мозг высушить на предмет вопроса несобираемости?
<superwizard> andrex :накосячили точно а как ты определил что проц 686?
<AndreX> у меня ренген телептический
<superwizard> artus: ты прав надо вынести мозг ,как бы это технично сделать?
<artus> молча, пишеш в саморт что не собирается, пусть думают че тебе ответить
<artus> *п
<superwizard> о
<AndreX> superwizard: качаеш рпм с сайта и ставиш потом идёш на ихний форум и пишиш ошибку при запуске в поиск
<numberto> Какой клиент самый простой (только получать и отправлять email) для убунту.  Будет супер если бутет минимум кнопок и функционал на минимуме
<artus> AndreX, а причем тут рпм к убунте ?
<AndreX> artus: крипто про для линя тока в рпм
<artus> numberto, mutt )
<artus> AndreX, а пакеты для сборки есть? если есть пусть дают ман по сборке )
<superwizard> дело в том andrex  там технический специалист татьна обещала в 2009 году прикрутить лицензию для ubuntu d 2009г
<[Raiden]> alien ест ьвпринципе , но конверт в деб не значит что будет работать
<AndreX> superwizard: и эта же татьяна обьясняла тамже как его запустить под линукс
<superwizard> ander:а что на этом крипто про свет сошелся клином монополия какаято
<artus> superwizard, http://www.cryptopro.ru/faq/kak-ustanovit-csp-na-debianubuntu а так чтоль не ставится?
<[Raiden]> superwizard: тебе наверное куда-то сюда http://www.cryptopro.ru/forum2/default.aspx?g=posts&t=1701
<[Raiden]> если это та софтина
<superwizard> да ставится но не работает программы не запускаются
<artus> ну значит в топку, если они не предоставляют под дебианоподобные дистры то соответственно проблемы индейцев их не волнуют, и выход или ставить на что то что рпм умеет или нафиг такое щастье
<numberto> artus:  вроде то что надо, спасибо
<superwizard> artus : заработало с./
<AndreX> я из за сложности её использования в линукс ваще всю бухгалтерию на оффтопе оставил)
<[Raiden]> думаю с закрытым софтом такая проблема нередкая под линь
<AndreX> переход на спо полностью неудался )
<superwizard> andrex :давай ее упрощать а то как же в организации
<superwizard> пакет gui не установился написал ошибку
<AndreX> superwizard: по мимо неё есть ещё куча прог которые ваще незапускаються даже под вайном по этому смысла нет
<superwizard> а какие ?
<AndreX> арм сэд
<[Raiden]> запуск под вайном , переход на спо полностью неудался  - следовало ожидать.
<[Raiden]> простите, вырвалось
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/139175/c0f95846
<inkvizitor68sl> учитесс )
<inkvizitor68sl> load average =)
<superwizard> inkvizitor:что бы это значило?
<superwizard> кто знает почему пакет с gui ошибку выдает при установке
<AndreX> http://itmages.ru/image/view/139181/d2a73056
<superwizard> andrex :что это?
<AndreX> htop
<superwizard> тоже самое в терминале можно получить
<inkvizitor68sl> AndreX, а чего такой дефолтный?
<inkvizitor68sl> AndreX, на моём скрине выше тоже htop
<AndreX> inkvizitor68sl: тока поставил )
<himik> кстати что означают цифры в load average?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/139183/2ae37c50
<inkvizitor68sl> мда... оО
<himik> спасибо, нашел http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/71020/
<himik> я в шоке от ваших показателей :)
<superwizard> post-installation возвратил код ошибки 1
<[Raiden]> ну надо смотреть почему. сам код ошибки этот ничего не дает
<[Raiden]> 1 - значит ошибка
<superwizard> где смотреть
<copyerfiled> товарищи, скажите можно ли в убунте подкрутить ноутбучной видеокарте памяти, в биосе нет такой опции, выделено всего 8 метров, в обзорах написано, что можно дать 384
<superwizard>  это как так вышло что у вас столько процессов
<[Raiden]> superwizard: да фиг знает, может есть какие-нить ключи для вывода больше инфы, либо над этой строкой что ты запостил
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: какая видеокарта?
<copyerfiled> ноут dell vostro 500 видео встроенное, берет память из оперативы
<superwizard> Всем спасибо и дозавтра
<[Raiden]> бб
<[Raiden]> Intel GMA X3100 там
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: судя по гуглу , в биосе показывает 8мб - столько выделяется по началу, а дальше автоматом динамически.
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: попробуй набери  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep VideoRam
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, http://itmages.ru/image/view/139184/87b2041f
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, а вам слабо ) ?
<[Raiden]> а может и не гма, этих востро целая куча
<copyerfiled>  дикоизвиняюсь, отогнали меня
<copyerfiled>  [Raiden] ясно попробую,  хотелось бы поставить постоянное значение
<copyerfiled> [Raiden] показало VideoRam: 262144 KB
<[Raiden]> в секцию девайс в xorg.cоnf  попробуй впиши Option "VideoRam"  размер , может сработает. По логу проверишь.
<copyerfiled> ок шас попробую
<copyerfiled> а есть смысл искать специальные дрова на карту? для 3д игр, таже кс под виндой нормально идет, а в линуксе все лагает :(
<[Raiden]> более новые если только , ипро опции почитат , какие на скорость влияют.
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> карты от интел вообще не быстрые + вайну надо д3д вызовы кс конвертить в огл.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> могу посоветывать побегать недельку в урбан террор
<[Raiden]> можно даже под виндой, до кучи
<Dreamnorth> кстати урбан террор хд версия есть оч смахивает на ксс
<copyerfiled> [Raiden] какоето подобие кваки линуксовой нашел, лагает также
<[Raiden]> hd след версия, алфа, на другом движке. Боюсь тут будет как с кс 1.6 и сорс. Т.е. покрасивей но физика другая и уже не то.
<copyerfiled> да просто у меня кс сервера а я на них уже месяцев 10 нормально не играю
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: опций у некоторых дров много - погугли, ну и вообще про советы. и востро 500 3 или 4 варианта. Определи название видюхи и гугли )
<dmay> ннннйййааааааа
<[Raiden]> я мог ошибиться с GMA X3100
<copyerfiled> она вроде
<dmay> чего у вас тут интересного происходит?
<dmay> [Raiden]: всё спасаешь невинные души?
<[Raiden]> бывает. Хобби такое ) Отвечаю даже когда незнаю ответа , гыгы
<unibot> ой бида, бида.......
<unibot> убунта обновилась
<Umren> она каждый день обновляется
<[Raiden]> небыло печали...
<unibot> ИКСЫ не стартанули...бида
<copyerfiled> [Raiden] ах да, а вписывать оператиру в оптион в каком формате, килограммы?
<[Raiden]> а.. в настройках источников выбери проверку раз в  неделю
<[Raiden]> обновлений
<[Raiden]> каждый день нет смысла
<Umren> unibot: vesa вставь в xorg
<Umren> у мя такое после инсталла сразу было ) как обновления накатил
<Umren> и драйвер поставил )
<unibot> че, у всех проблема с нВидия??
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: думаю в килобайтах и только цифры или погугли
<Umren> да, тоже нвидия
<Umren> но это не проблема.. а так )
<copyerfiled> ну да вроде так я смотрю
<[Raiden]> не думаю что у всех )
<unibot> как думаете , если тот же драйвер на новое ядро накатить, пойдет или нет?
<Umren> да
<dmay> кстати, у меня на кедоминте ВОБЩЕ всё сразу обвалилось после наката всех актуальных обновлений после установки :3
<copyerfiled> [Raiden] такс, а в какую секцию писать ?
<Umren> unibot: накати, пойдет
<Umren> dmay: кеды фи
<TbMa> всем привет. кто может проконсультировать по Easytag?
<Umren> хотя гнум тоже фи
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: в девас, там где драйвер видюхи
<dmay> Umren: я знаю :3
<dmay> Umren: линупс вообще почти весь фи
<unibot> завтра дрова накачу, сегодня лучше водочки грамм 100 и баиньки
<copyerfiled> [Raiden] блин невижу просто ваще чтобы могло к ней относится :(
<dmay> f-spot не фи, но его из бубунты выкинули, так что бубунта тоже фи
<Umren> f-spot же был на моно?
<dmay> аг
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: ну покажи чего там, сча можно ваще ничего писать в хоргконф, или только часть )
<dmay> и на винде не собирается, зараза (
<Umren> .NET же мультиплатформен
<Umren> ?
<Umren> )))
<dmay> .net  - нет. моно - да. ф-спот - нет ((
<copyerfiled> [Raiden] ыы тут нельзя, а куда можно скинуть? какой сервис?
<[Raiden]> paste.org.ru
<copyerfiled> сча
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0302/h_1299098458_da6b34e4e1.png
<copyerfiled> [Raiden]  http://paste.org.ru/?38nhwd
<unibot> и почему gimp raw формат не понимает?
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: после строки BusID       "PCI:0:2:0" пиши
<copyerfiled> спс
<[Raiden]> через плагин понимает, вроде даже через пару разу разных. ufraw например
<[Raiden]> разу - очепятка
<unibot> сразу видно что [Raiden] не бот, раз опечатался. остальные все - боты
<copyerfiled> [Raiden] а так навскидку что еще подкрутить можно в xorg.conf?
<[Raiden]> да я незнаю. в гугл вбей типа : linux xorg intel driver options
<[Raiden]> z yt d rehct/
<[Raiden]> у меня небыло интелов
<Sergey_IT> ку от бота
<Umren> упаси боже
<Umren> god save nvidia :D
<[Raiden]> и форум юзайте уже.
<copyerfiled> [Raiden] ясно спасибо
<[Raiden]> если пусто сами темы мутите
<Sergey_IT> Umren, а что такое nvidia? (
<copyerfiled> форум жалко
<copyerfiled> там бд уже итак засрана :)
<Umren> !nvidia | Sergey_IT
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT: Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: прива
<Sergey_IT> это не я - это бот
<[Raiden]> в общем, если вас виндовс не оченьдостал - юзайте его. Там как правило не нужно гуглить несколько дней, просто что бы видеокарту поднять )
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<Sergey_IT> Umren, а зачем?
<unibot> интересно, а хромиум понимает -enable-accelerating-compositing- &&
<Dreamnorth> в мое время арч ставил ручками без лишней помощи
<Umren> Dreamnorth: в арче хорошая документация
<Umren> получше в убунту :D
<Dreamnorth> одни маны и ничего лишнего
<Umren> *получше чем
<Sergey_IT> Dreamnorth, а чем еще можно ставить?
<xmichael91> привет всем. скажите, почему в винде я видел все сенсоры своего ноутбука, включая температуру видео и напряжение проца, а в убунте никакой lm-sensors не видит ничего..((
<[Raiden]> xmichael91: sudo sensors-detect делал?
<unibot> достаточно лизнуть проц - никаких сенсоров не надо
<Sergey_IT> xmichael91, на ноуте нонайм ничего не работает
<[Raiden]> если да, то не судьба. Видимо ядро незнает какой там датчик.
<xmichael91> да, он не находит совместимых сенсоров. если быть точнее - находит только температуру coreduo
<Dreamnorth> тебе это надо вообще?
<xmichael91> ноут асер. не такой уж и старый... блин, казалось в лм-сенсорс будет больше поддержки устройств чем в винде или прогах типа cpuid
<Sergey_IT> xmichael91, а в инете хорошо искал по типу ноута?
<xmichael91> Sergey_IT, хорошо. понял, что линукс мало кто пользует на нем
<Sergey_IT> xmichael91, по-миру искал или только на русском?
<Dreamnorth> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/lm_sensors
<xmichael91> греется, сволочь, больше, чем в винде. Видеокарту кое-как заставил работать на минимальных частотах и напряжении. проц на минимальной частоте. последнее, на что пеняю, это на то, что м.б. у проца не снижается напряжение. А его я даже посмотреть нигде не
<xmichael91> могу
<xmichael91> винт вот стал на 56 стабильно работать без нагрузки
<xmichael91> *56 градусах
<xmichael91> Sergey_IT, да, с англицким дружу вроде...
<Sergey_IT> xmichael91, может другой дистр попробовать?
<xmichael91> Sergey_IT, мм, не дебиан?
<Sergey_IT> xmichael91, по типу ноута поискать, кто на чем работает, не?
<inkvizitor68sl> xmichael91, чего за ноут?
<inkvizitor68sl> так
<inkvizitor68sl>  стоп
<inkvizitor68sl> дебиан?
<inkvizitor68sl> а acpi скрипты ставить кто будет?
<inkvizitor68sl> что ж вы ставите серверный дистр на лаптоп и потом жалуетесь то
<xmichael91> acer aspire 5920g
<inkvizitor68sl> ух какая древность =)
<xmichael91> не, у меня кубунту, я имел в виду попробовать ставить не дебиан-производную систему? так удобно просто с ней... только горячо)
<inkvizitor68sl> xmichael91, вам, батенька, советуют ставить Debian Etch и убунту 7.10 =)
<inkvizitor68sl> и слакварь 11
<nekifirus> ночер!
<xmichael91> т.е. в новых системах теряется поддержка старого железа? :(
<nekifirus> прошу хелпа по менкодеру, если кто владеет)
<inkvizitor68sl> xmichael91, да на самом деле нет +) поставь ты уже бубунту 10.10
<xmichael91> inkvizitor68sl, дык она и стоит
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> а дебиан тут при чём тогда?
<Dreamnorth> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/lm_sensors
<Dreamnorth> иебе разве не это надо?
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> а hddtemp приколен
<nekifirus> что-то как не изголяюсь, а битрейт видео 800. а мне надо 122))) Куда копнуть?
<unibot> ну вот, я со свеженьким ядром и драйвером 260.19.36
<xmichael91> Dreamnorth, да пробовал, сенсоры не видит мои.
<Dreamnorth> сочувствую тогда
<inkvizitor68sl> так температурой управляет железо, а не acpi в ноутах
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле там свои датчики
<inkvizitor68sl> и они сами думают
<inkvizitor68sl>  тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вы поняли
<xmichael91> inkvizitor68sl, насколько я понял, железо в ноутах управляет само кулером. В вин7 все остальное настраивалось и просматривалось, т.е. технически это возможно
<inkvizitor68sl> ыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно, куда у меня память течет
<unibot> память дырочку найдет
<inkvizitor68sl> странно, хром всего лишь 400 метров кушал
<xmichael91> Sergey_IT, ну вот кто убунту удачно поставил, кто опенсьюс, кто генту. Я тоже убунту удачно поставил, просто может быть большинство не обращает внимания на температуры и сенсоры.
<Umren> пока не горит - все ок
<xmichael91> ладно, буду экспериментировать дальше. спасибо))
<Umren> чего тебе еще надо?)%)
<xmichael91> Umren, хм, и то верно. сейчас попробую впервые cpuburn
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня под убунтой ноут ледяной вечно
<inkvizitor68sl> при том, что кулер выключен 99% времени
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl: ты его включаешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> иногда:
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-laptop:~$ uptime
<inkvizitor68sl>  00:37:01 up 7 days, 23 min,  4 users,  load average: 1.56, 1.81, 1.75
<xmichael91> а, он у меня вообще горячий. у знакомого samsung, тоже тихий-тихий и холодный в простое и в серфинге инета. Эх, асер. А под линухом вот вообще кипит
<Sergey_IT> xmichael91, самсунг наше всё )
<unibot> чем можно flv в avi конвертнуть желательно с гуем
<inkvizitor68sl> вяндой
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем тебе конвертить то?
<nekifirus> гы)
<nekifirus> mencoderom
<nekifirus> без гуя веселее
<inkvizitor68sl> я не пойму, зачем конвертить flv
<nekifirus> transmageddon попробуй, раз уж гуй нужно)
<inkvizitor68sl> он прекрасно смотрится всем
<nekifirus> inkvizitor68sl: бывает)
<Kradllit> Люди, кто-нить ставил raid + криптование системы?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/139233/2c703341 няшка, не правда ли) ?
<unibot> что ЭТО? и откуда цветовой шум как будто снято на Canon
<inkvizitor68sl> unibot, ночь же
<inkvizitor68sl> unibot, роутер
<inkvizitor68sl> unibot, лампочки быстро мерцали
<inkvizitor68sl> и вспышки нет =)
<unibot> xj pf hjenth
<unibot> че за роутер
<inkvizitor68sl> а похоже на что то очень злобное, да =)
<inkvizitor68sl> unibot, dlink 825
<im2cute4u> качество ужасное
<inkvizitor68sl> ну сфоткайте подобное лучше
<unibot> у меня wrt160 похож на космический корабль пришельцев, я к нему ночью даже подойти боюсь, так и моргает всю ночь
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<im2cute4u> у меня спрятаны роутеры и мерцание диодов не мешает мне =)
<im2cute4u> а сфоткать лучше можно без проблем, было бы желание, но для себя не вижу причин этим заниматся
<inkvizitor68sl> да мне тоже не мешает
<inkvizitor68sl> в этом аду роутер особенно не мешается =)
<inkvizitor68sl> просто в темноте выглядит клёво =)
<im2cute4u> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> эх
<inkvizitor68sl> сейчас я удаляю гланды через жопу
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> я бы даже под другому сказал
<inkvizitor68sl> я просунул инструменты в жопу человеку, который лижет жопу другому и чере сей туннель через 2 жопы таки ковыряю гланды
<inkvizitor68sl> Настройка общего доступа к файлам и принтерам в Windows 7 вызывает у многих первоначальные проблемы, некоторых вводит в запои и стимулирует асоциальное поведение.
<inkvizitor68sl> действительно (
<revangel> Всем прет
<vaultboy> привет
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-03
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<[Raiden]> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/3834/1299088152052.jpg
<inkvizitor68sl> хах
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], супер +)
<rg45> на win-серваке стоит Керио firefox его не видит
<rg45> подключаюсь с убун-ы
<rg45> страница где водить пас и лог открывается пустая
 * crazymouse утро доброе?
<sharikoff> а фик ее знает..
<sharikoff> может и доброе
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: а чего именно слабо-то? :)
<zizitop> гм. mva, привет
<mva> zizitop: и тебе того же
<z13> кто про войну Связного и Евросети слышал?
<nekifirus> Утро!
<Nebulosa> z13: сколько раненых?..
<Nebulosa> сколько директоров магазинов пропало без вести?
<nekifirus> Народ, у меня скрипт - пишет с ТВ-тюнера330 минут видео в файл. Запускаю все работает. Добавляю в cron, стартует во время, но пишет всего несколько секунд. Где я олень?
<z13> Nebulosa:  несколько салонов...
<z13>  сабботируют
<Nebulosa> z13: каким образом?
<Nebulosa> где почитать?
<ceval> re
<dmitry77> помогите пожалуйста, где в установленной системе ubuntu 10.04 находится название дистрибьютива?
<dmitry77> спасибо!!!
<Nebulosa> lsb-release чтоли
<Nebulosa> lsb_release  -a
<dmitry77> я хочу поменять название дистрибьютива которое поттавил сборщик
<dmitry77> например диттрибьютив назывался Х а я хочу ооменять на У
<dmitry77> уточняю - где  в ситтеме находятся названия
<dmitry77> Distributor ID:	
<dmitry77> Description:
<sharikoff> ты не попов?
<dmitry77> я нет
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> ну ладно
<sharikoff> а то уже один поменял
<dmitry77> а ты не Скобичевский?
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> я шарикофф
<dmitry77> а похож
<sharikoff> ну положа руку на сердце не очень похож
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> прямо скажем
<sharikoff> он пониже
<Nebulosa> руку пониже?
<Nebulosa> dmitry77: назло тебе не скажу где этот файл находится
<Nebulosa> убунту так убунту, что тут придумывать..
<dmitry77> Nebulosa: оно вернётся
<Nebulosa> кито?
<dmitry77> Nebulosa: подрастёшь - поймёшь
<Nebulosa> ыыы обозвали школотой! в мои то годы - приятно, чёрт побери!
<ck80> ну вот потеряли ещё одного дениску :)
<mc_fail> господа убунтоиды
<mc_fail> а кто-нибудь работал с апачем?
<mc_fail> я пытаюсь настроить аутентификацию в апаче через радиус
<mc_fail> и получаю следующее: [warn] AuthRadiusActive set, but no RADIUS server IP - missing AddRadiusAuth in this context?
<mc_fail> хотя в конфиге AddRadiusAuth, естественно, прописан
<copyerfiled> всем привет
<copyerfiled> я работал с апачем а с радиусом не работал, а что это такое?
<mc_fail> метод аутентификации пользователей
<oxothuk> утра
<oxothuk> камрады
<Morrton> привет всем
<Sansay> блин :-) Привет
<copyerfiled> народ а есть на убунте игра какиенить авто гонки в 3D ?
<|rapidsp|> torc
<sharikoff> mc_fail: тока через лдап делал..
<sharikoff> ты еще через такакс сделай =)
<copyerfiled> |rapidsp| спс
<markmx> приветствую, консолька сообщила, что у меня новая почта, как бы прочитать ее? You have new mail in /var/mail/root
<markmx> прсото по папке лазать неудобно
<sharikoff> набери mail
<sharikoff> можно еще и отправлять этой фигней
<markmx> =) просто набрать мейл ничо не дает
<sharikoff> типа mail -s "Жопа" a@a.ru
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/VEcUCsXz
<sharikoff> так ты поставь майл
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> наверное sudo mail
<sharikoff> если почта руту
<markmx> я от рута захожу
<copyerfiled> скажите, а в убунту есть подобие виндовскому диспетчер задач?
<crazymouse> top
<copyerfiled> :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> htop
<[v-8]_jupiter> для новичка информативней
<Sansay> Други! нид хелп! нужно восстановить ubuntu... долго уговаривал клиента на установку "надежной ОС без вирусов". прошел месяц...
<Sansay> система рухнула... и не грузится...
<Sansay> пытаюсь восстановить слайф-сд - файловая система не монтируется
<crazymouse> больше больше информации, как лиента звать,при каких обстаятельствах
<Sansay> гугль излазил...
<markmx> Гугль Вмссарионович Излазил?
<Sansay> :-) клиента звать - :-) ашот алибабаевич...
<markmx> Гугль Излазил =)
<Sansay> :-) как обычно - ничего не трогал.. оно само
<markmx> fsck в помощь на начальном этапе
<markmx> хотя не
<markmx> GParted запусти с лава и посмари видит ли он винт
<Sansay> видит
<markmx> монтировать дает?
<Sansay> но не может примонтировать
<markmx> [v
<markmx> хм
<markmx> чо пишет?
<Umren> Sansay: видеокарта какая?
<Umren> Sansay: nvidia?
<Sansay> при загрузке на убитой машине - в initramfs - df - в filesystem пишет nono
<Sansay> при загрузке на убитой машине - в initramfs - df - в filesystem пишет none
<copyerfiled> [v-8]_jupiter спасибо, top больше понравился, в htop чет ваще процесса неувидел, там списочек огого...
<Sansay> видеокарту пока не знаю... на ноуте... это настолько важно?
<copyerfiled> очень
<Umren> может быть.. ищи свою модель
<Umren> смотри какая
<Sansay> сейчас гляну
<nAgoHaK> re
<madkox> имхо скорее зард, чем видюха... с live нужно fsck сделать...
<madkox> s/зард/хард
<Sansay> fsck не может проверить... говорит устройство занято другим процессом... винт без бэдов и отмонтирован
<Sansay> на этом же винте 2 виндовых раздела - монтируются без проблем...
<Sansay> видео интеловское, в чипсете
<superwizard> Всем привет !!!
<superwizard> кто сможет описать алгоритм работы с сайтом используя крипто про
<madkox> Sansay, откуда не может проверить, из live-cd? А диск там не примонтирован случайно?
<Sansay> пошел дальше гуглить...
<madkox> и fsck из под рута нужно
<Sansay> :-) пробовал
<Sansay> нет, не примонтирован... он примонтироваться не может
<ydz> Добрый день
<ydz> Чем можно записать образ .dmg на диск?
<Nebulosa> это маковский пакет
<Nebulosa> не образ диска
<ydz> а какже утилита dmg2iso?
<Nebulosa> хм.. я был не прав
<Nebulosa> это всё таки  образ
<Nebulosa> ну вот перегоняй его в iso и записывай
<ydz> да, уже разобрался
<DenFreeman> хай народ есть кто живой?Проблема возникла при инсталяции и при загрузки ubuntu 10.10 подвисает на такой строке: "? print_cpu_info+0x2/0x129" можете чем-нибудь помочь?
<copyerfiled> люди, кто знает игру подобие counter-strike на линуксе?
<ydz> urban terror
<copyerfiled> спасибо
<dmay> игры, видеодрова, два дня на линуксе... каникулы, чтоль, начались?
<chravn> ку.
<dmay> chravn: что сломал?
<chravn> dmay:  ниче не сломал.
<chravn> ))
<dmay> а чо пришёл?
<chravn> dmay:  время свободное появилось.
<chravn> решил попробовать баш скрипты по писат.
<dmay> угу... каникулы штоле? ходят тут, мешают умным дядям умно молчать...
<chravn> dmay:  Я уже как 6 лет школу закончил.
<dmay> все так говорят... только про каникулы в ВУЗе почему-то не вспоминают...
<dmay> не в курсе, видимо, ещё
<chravn> dmay:  да и не ввузе каникулы.
<dmay> кекекекекекеке
<dmay> так чего пришёл то? чего там "по писал"?
<chravn> dmay: как убрать из вывода команды echo &date  [1] 30226 и [1]+  Готово            echo
<Nebulosa> chravn: это ты в фон отправляешь...
<Nebulosa> что-то не так делаешь
<dmay> может всё таки купить мак с automateit? >.<
<chravn> что я не так делаю набрав в консоли echo &date
<dmay> chravn: возьми какую-нить статью, чтоль, типа "баш за 24 часа" для начала
<chravn> сейчас не в самом скрипте дело а в выводе команды.
<chravn> скрипт нормально работает хотелось бы просто логи вести.
<sharikoff> набирай просто дате
<sharikoff> date
<dmay> chravn: сейчас дело в том, что ты не осознаюшь основных команд самого баша, по этому для тебя амперсанд ничего не значит
<dmay> так что - читатьчитатьчитать
<sharikoff> а в скрипте 'date %Y%m%d'
<dmay> а бесплатные курсы по башу это не здесь, это на #freebsd
<sharikoff> ну можно еще часики и минутки
<sharikoff> =)
<chravn> sharikoff:  пробовал мне он  прям так и пишет " date %Y%m%d_Скопироанно тратата "
<sharikoff> а кавычке ты не заметил?
<sharikoff> вот такие '  '
<chravn> заметид
<chravn> заметил.
<sharikoff> ии
<chravn> date %Y%m%d Есть Файл
<chravn> строка echo 'date %Y%m%d' Есть Файл
<sharikoff>  date "+DATE: %Y-%m-%d%nTIME: %H:%M:%S"
<sharikoff> вот так в консоль
<superwizard> dmay :пришли приглашение в #freebsd
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @deop
<sharikoff> victor0000: прива
<skai> sharikoff: ты че эт?
<victor0000> sharikoff: прива
<sharikoff> побряцал оружием
<skai> sharikoff: а теперь спрячь в штаны свое оружие:)
<Nebulosa> а меня уже ослепило, что мне делать?
<oxothuk> кто работал с принтерами этикеток zebra?
<oxothuk> как ее прошить под сабжем?
<dmay> superwizard: давай мыло лол
<kamyshovyy> ку!
<superwizard> dmay:admin@777c,info
<dmay> superwizard: жжожъ
<superwizard> что ты пишешь dmay
<dmay> superwizard: это называется "буковки" :3
<superwizard> dmay:послал invite
<dmay> superwizard: послал книжку "IRC для чайников за 24 часа" XD
<dmay> superwizard: набери /j #freebsd прям тут, в сообщении
<DenFreeman> Прет всем)...есть гуру в бубунте?
<artus> неа
<artus> !ask | DenFreeman
<ubuntuhelp> DenFreeman: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<DenFreeman> хех,ладно вообще суть такова при загрузки в логе стопится на строке ? print_cpu_info+0x2/0x129
<DenFreeman> и загрузка не идет что с винта что с диска с дистрибом
<mc_fail> ну так что, кто
<artus> а что гугл говорит на ошибку?
<DenFreeman> ничего
<DenFreeman> )
<mc_fail> mod_auth_radius с апачем настраивал?
<DenFreeman> самое смешное то что пару дней назад все было прекрасно
<skai> DenFreeman: попробуй сбросить настройки биоса на дефолтные
<mc_fail> я пытаюсь настроить аутентификацию в апаче через радиус
<DenFreeman> пока не сменил видяху с интегрированной на nvidia geforce 8600 GT
<mc_fail> и получаю следующее: [warn] AuthRadiusActive set, but no RADIUS server IP - missing AddRadiusAuth in this context?
<mc_fail> хотя в конфиге AddRadiusAuth, естественно, прописан
<artus> DenFreeman, совсем ничего? goo.gl/kMX7m
<DenFreeman> skai: сбрасывал) и дергал видяху пытался с интегрированной
<skai> DenFreeman: запусти мемтест часов на 8.проверь будут ли ошибки
<DenFreeman> artus: пару баг репортов было на буржуйском
<DenFreeman> оперу новую втыкал
<DenFreeman> с 2й рабочей тачки где стоит убунта
<yurau> mc_fail: могет AddRadiusAuth надо в настройках модуля апачи прописать
<chravn> а какой командой можно " удалить всё кроме" ?
<yurau> файлы?
<chravn> да
<yurau> не знаю:)
<chravn> ну и каталоги тоже желательно.
<yurau> chravn: попробуй конструкцию for
<chravn> эээ
<yurau> там можно условие прописать
<chravn> мне не вскрипте нужно.
<yurau> тогда ручками в mc
<chravn> непользуюсь mc и такая возможность точноесть.
<algarite> Привет! Подскажите, как удалить firefox из linux mint!
<algarite> Проблема в том, что при его удалении закачивается abbrowser, и наоборот, при удалении abbrowser опять закачивается firefox.
<kamyshovyy> !ubu
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание! Это канал помощи (а не бесплатного решения ваших проблем) с дистрибутивом Ubuntu. У Вашей софтины наверняка есть свой специфичный канал техподдержки, на который Вам и следует обратиться.
<kamyshovyy> оО
<chravn> как в убунте выглядит  вывод date +%a  в субботу и воскресенье?
<chravn> суб и вос ?
<chravn> вернее Суб и Вос ?
<skai> Sat и Sun
<chravn> эээ а четверг у меня как Чтв
<skai> chravn: а у мну как Thu
<skai> chravn: и че?у когото еще другая локаль стоит.у него будеш еще другое
<chravn> skai:  тут вопрос в другом он гласные несокращает?
<kamyshovyy> !q | chravn
<ubuntuhelp> chravn: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai> chravn: залезь в календарь и глянь
<mva> товарищи!
<mva> а чем делать загрузочный ISO с сабжем в чруте?
<mva> (ну, в оригинале - дебианом, но не суть)
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: я так и не понял про скрин, что именно слабо? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, load average такой сделать _
<mva> не
<mva> я тут по ночам сижу на хелпдеске
<mva> там на серверах и поболе бывает
<mva> :)
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: а что скажешь про загрузочную исошку из чрутовой инсталляции (без ядра)? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, это дебиан, а не солярка )
<skai> mva: эмм...dd?
<skai> !Q | mva
<ubuntuhelp> mva: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<mva> skai: нет
<mva> _загрузочную_исошку_из_чрутовой_инсталляции_без_ядра_
<mva> dd — сразу мимо
<skai> mva: Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. (С)
<skai> mva: опиши. че ты хочешь?
<mva> я спрашиваю имя утилиты
<mva> а не что делать
<skai> а я спрашиваю, что ыт делаешь
<mva> skai: я три раза уже описал что я хочу
<skai> mva: ты хочешь эту исошку записать или че?
<skai> ты только условия работы описал
<mva> _СДЕЛАТЬ_
<mva> _из_чрутовой_инсталляции_дебианобазированной_системы_
<skai> то есть ты залез кудато чрутом и хош сделать в этом чруте нетинсталл для убунты?
<mva> нет
<mva> у меня в системе есть директория, в которой стоит (представим, что убунта)
<mva> я туда иногда чрутуюсь
<mva> хочу из этой директоии сделать livecd
<skai> mva: ремастерсис
<mva> зачем?
<skai> делает ливцд из текущей дебианообразной системы
<mva> skai: то бишь делать изнутри чрута? :) ок :)
<skai> mva: ну ты проверь.я гланды через опу так не удалял, но в теории - да.она как раз из текущей делать должна
<mva> [хм
<mva> что-то нету в репах
<skai> # Remastersys Squeeze
<skai> deb http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/repository squeeze/
<skai> это если у тя дебиан
<skai> http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/index.html
<skai>  вопщем кури
<skai> http://xenar.livejournal.com/6336.html вот еще
<Tatarmalae> Добрый вечер)
<inkvizitor68sl> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl, Понг понг понг...
<Tatarmalae> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Tatarmalae, Failed!
<GuestArbaiter> ping
<ubuntuhelp> GuestArbaiter, Понг.
<Magik> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Magik, Fail!
<Magik> Ы
<Magik> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Magik, Понг.
<kasper1> хай народ
<Magik> Пгивет!
<kasper1> я в линухе новичек
<kasper1> есть один вопросик
<kasper1> по проге вине
<kasper1> там ваще можно ексешники запускать?
<kasper1> а?
<GuestArbaiter> можно
<kasper1> а как?
<kasper1> флажок в свойствах снимается
<[zapadlo]> Народ, в гном-мплеере не переключаются дорожки воспроизведения, а по дефорлту он пускает ингл, как чинить?)
<dmay_> лол. "ваще можно ексешники запускать" этапять XD
<tepliy> помогите, голову ломаю, тут такая задача внезапно: имеется: битый диск с убунтой (хом на одном разделе с корнем), нормальный диск пустой; необходимо переместить систему с битого диска на нормальный, разделив при этом хом и корень
<dmay_> то есть диск не настолько битый, что с него ещё прочитать что-то можно чтоль?
<tepliy> ну там 5 перераспределенных секторов вроде, уже пол года на нем убунта бегает, я только перезагружаться боюсь т.к. gparted разделы на нем не видит никакие...
<artus> dd
<artus> и уже с обрахом ковыряйся
<artus> *з
<tepliy> а если так как есть перенести, потом можно home отделить будет?
<Zaytsev> Ïðèâåò. ß õî÷ó ïîäíÿòü ïîëíîöåííûé ïðîêñè äëÿ Windows ñåòè ñ AD íà *nix ïëàòôîðìå. Êòî ìîæåò ïðîêîíñóëüòèðîâàòü?
<ubuntuhelp> Zaytsev! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> tepliy, а тебе религия запрещает cp -r /home/zzz/ /zzz/ ?
<Zaytsev> Привет. Я хочу поднять полноценный прокси для Windows сети с AD на *nix платформе. Кто может проконсультировать?
<artus> а squid уже не полноценный?
<tepliy> вроде не запрещает)
<inkvizitor68sl> Zaytsev, гуглил?
<inkvizitor68sl> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Zaytsev> Мне надо управлять всеми протоколами. Я очень мало знаю о решениях для Linux. sqid может быть и FTP прокси, и RDP пропускать, поднять VPN как? и т. д. В общих чертах. И реально ли сделаь интеграцию с AD?
<Zaytsev> Здравствуйте, ubuntuhelp. Я ищу решение. Ничего не ставил.
<artus> Zaytsev, эм.. а ты того , каналом не ошибся? учитывая что ты мало знаеш и много хочеш ?
<Zaytsev> artus, не ошибся, если тут разбираются. Мне нужны хотя бы называния возможных продуктов, и я пойду читать доку по ним
<artus> Zaytsev, у тебя проблемы с убунтой?
<inkvizitor68sl> Zaytsev, squid, pptpd/l2tpd/pppd.
<Zaytsev> artus, у меня проблемы с Kerio Winrote. Его "золотых" лицензий не хватает на всех пользователей сети
<inkvizitor68sl> Zaytsev, с AD не интегрируется ничего.
<inkvizitor68sl> LDAP рулит.
<Zaytsev> inkvizitor68sl, спасибо. Я по LDAP смогу забрать список пользователей, авторизовывать их?
<inkvizitor68sl> даже сам AD плохо интегрируется с AD
<inkvizitor68sl> Zaytsev, да, Lightweight Directory Access Protocol
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=squid+%2B+ldap
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&safe=off&&sa=X&ei=79lvTeSRCMPZsgbs74GFDw&ved=0CCwQBSgA&q=pppd_ldap&spell=1
<inkvizitor68sl> собссна емнип ldap из ad что то там цеплять умеет
<Zaytsev> inkvizitor68sl, спасибо! Подскажи ещё одно, к убунду с компьютера под Windows возможно по RDP подключаться?
<inkvizitor68sl> само собой
<inkvizitor68sl> remmina поставь последнюю
<inkvizitor68sl> https://launchpad.net/~llyzs/+archive/ppa отсюда
<inkvizitor68sl> только seamless всё ещё не работает
<inkvizitor68sl> а может и работает
<ilang> всем привет)
<kylex> всем привет
<zipfer> hi 4 all
<zipfer> как сделать так, что бы пакеты не обновлялись из репозитория, но его можно было использовать?
<zipfer> или что бы с него обновлялись только определенные программы
<zipfer> прочитав man по apt_preferences нужного параметра не нашел
<artus> man aptitude |grep hold
<zipfer> ну, начнем с того что аптитуде у меня нет
<zipfer> и потом, мне не нужно блокировать обновления вообще, а только с добавленного репозитория
<artus> ну начнем с того что поставь)
<zipfer> не, не нужен он мне, не нужно свосем лочить
<zipfer> я про это сразу прочитал, не подойдет мне это
<tepliy> artus: а когда я буду делать cp -r /home/zzz /zzz/zzz надо параметр -р добавлять или на атрибуты забить можно?
<kamyshovyy1> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<artus> tepliy, да какие там атрибуты то в хомяке ) вобщем по желанию )
<tepliy> а через dd примонтированный  корень загонится в образ?
<Big_Aziz> Ku
<Big_Aziz> est kto
<artus> а че это мы транслитом?
<Dreamnorth> телефон наверна
<artus> это не повод
<superwizard> непонятную
<superwizard> кодировку отображает ман в какой обычно ман поститься?
<artus> в локали обычно которая у тебя, о юный падаван
<lolens> Милые люди, меня очень сильно достал Windows! Помогите ICS на убунту настроить
<artus> ето есть ICS ?
<artus> Internet Connection Sharing  ?
<lolens> Да
<artus> эм.. что за зверь?
<artus> ты про нат чтоль?
<lolens> Расшарить интернет другому компьютеру посредству 3х сетевых карт
<lolens> Да
<artus> !nat | lolens
<ubuntuhelp> lolens: Примеры настройки iptables можно посмотреть тут: http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770 и тут: http://easylinux.ru/node/117
<artus> а в гугле чтоль уже все маны убрали?
<lolens> Да фиг знает... Я пробывал по ним... не катит...
<lolens> Ща в стопятцотый раз попробую...
<lolens> Неделю назад не получилось настроить решил оставить винду...
<lolens> Вот, после недели работы винда снова упала...
<artus> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward и iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE и как бе все )
<artus> че ты там пробовал то?
<artus> меняеш только ppp0 на интерфейс  с инетом
<lolens> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/sharing_internet#%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B0%D1%87%D0%B0_%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B0_%D0%B2_%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D1%83%D1%8E_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%8C_icsinternet_connection_sharing
<lolens> Щас вот по этому попробую...
<artus> нуи
<lolens> А как понять на какком интерфейсе инет? на eth1 или на eth0
<artus> дык интерфейсы то у тебя ) тебе и виднее )
<artus> варварским способом вырвав 1н из них)
<artus> ну или ifconfig и смотри который из них в интернет смотрит )
<lolens> Мммм... нет... как понять какой eth какая сетевуха?)
<artus> встроеная обычно 0
<lolens> У меня на встроенной как раз пров идет...
<lolens> Я придумал, как приверить)) ща напишу pppoeconf где найдет там и инет)
<lolens> eth0 с инетом...
<lolens> Пишу sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward="1" он мне error: permission denied on key 'net.ipv4.ip_forward'
<lolens> судо забыл...
<mva> а ты root?
<mva> :)
<lolens> А тут почему так? пишу iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules с судо конешн... он грит отказано в доступе оО
<lolens> lolens@lolens-desktop:~$ sudo iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules
<lolens> bash: /etc/iptables.up.rules: Отказано в доступе
<artus> lolens, sudo -s
<artus> и потом пиши
<lolens> artus: спс
<Sergey_IT> ку
 * lolens ушёл за 2ой комп...
<mva> lolens: потому, что sudo не дает права на перенаправление вывода
<dmay_> годный вброс http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPnehDhGa14
<Areks> Ïðèâåòñâóþ âñåõ
<ubuntuhelp> Areks! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Areks> Приветствую всех
<dmay_> Areks: что сломал?
<dmay_> ну, кроме кодировки
<Areks> ) линукс сломал
<Sergey_IT> dmay_, а ты ник свой сломал?
<dmay> негодяяяяййй!!!111!!11 пошёл вон отсюда! тебе не место среди верных одептов, которые заботятся о своих линуксах, холят их и лелеют!
<Areks> не загружается, есть ли способ восстановить стандартные файлы, я просто копался в конфиге, но к сожалению точно не помню в каком
<Areks> я мутитач пытался прикрутитть
<dmay> Sergey_IT: это не я, это ертелеком, атьиво... (
<lolens> Ого, как то всё с первого раза получилос...
 * lolens сильно удивлён оО
<lolens> Спасибо mva, artus
<dmay> lolens: не переживай, оно через два дня отвалится )
<Sergey_IT> dmay, оптимист! Через час...
<Areks> dmay:  так можно ли как-нибудь восстановить файлы? типо восстановления системы
<lolens> dmay: Мля... Уже не пашет...
<lolens> Народ, как так?
<Sergey_IT> Areks, а какие? Ты же сам не знаешь.
<lolens> Вобще комп с ubuntu не трогал.. всё работало!
<artus> Areks, можно, из бекапа который ты предварительно сделал
<artus> @kick lolens здесь не матерятся
<Areks> я давно копал, потом времени не было заняться (( скорее вусего xorg.conf
<mva> Areks: testdisk+photorec
<Sergey_IT> xorg.conf уже нет
<mva> восстанавливает всё
<Areks> Sergey_IT:  я его специальнопомню создавал
<Areks> вроде можно сгенерировать как-то
<Areks> mva:  подробней плиз
<Areks> mva: что делает? запускать с лайв сд
<lolens> Извиняюсь...
<lolens> Дык почему же интернет пропал?
<artus> lolens, а что ты делал что он пропал?
<dmay> lolens: добро пожаловать в линукс, детка )
<lolens> artus: Самое удивительное, отошёл, на 1 минуту на кухню!
<lolens> dmay: Виндовс тем же страдает, правда там не интернет падает, а вся система
<dmay> lolens: lolwut?
<lolens> dmay: ?
<dmay> lolens: ник у тебя подходящий, рассказывать про падучую винду и отваливающийся инет в линуксе ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> r[s
<inkvizitor68sl> кхы
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick patriarh Здесь не место овцелюбам с irclog.ru !
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, прими меры на #ipv6
<inkvizitor68sl> и где там ещё
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Ку, помоги с ICS?
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Только что настроил, всё работало... отошел на минуту на кухню... всё... Нету интернета на 2ом компьютере...
<inkvizitor68sl>  Для этого в файле /etc/sysctl.conf заменим строку net.ipv4.ip_forward=0 на net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<inkvizitor68sl> sysctl -w
<inkvizitor68sl> или sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward="1"
<artus> дык он уже )
<lolens> там ее просто раскоментил...
<inkvizitor68sl>  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<artus> и это он делал)
<lolens> а не ppp0?
<inkvizitor68sl> а меня заботит чем у тебя шлюз в инет смотрит) ? \
<inkvizitor68sl> немаленький, сам догадаешься =)
<lolens> Понятно....
<lolens> И?)
<lolens> Дальше то что?
<inkvizitor68sl> всё
<inkvizitor68sl> указываешь этот сервер шлюзом на клиентах, прописываешь им ipшники из одной подсети и фпиред
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: я на -ru только фаундер
<lolens> Ты забыл написать что eth1 надо поднять и ип прописать и нетмаск255.255.255.0
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, ну я про -ru
<mva> на буржуйском я обычный юзер
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, зачем?
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: вот я так и сделал)
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, ничего не обязательно
<inkvizitor68sl> не неси фигню.
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня у шлюза одна сетевуха
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: а что на нем такого? :)
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: ну то что сделал, это не мешает раздаче...
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, логгер patriarh
<mva> а...
<mva> ну, вроде его там нет :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну появится если =)
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: а как ты его вычислил? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, отваливаться может из-за NM, падающего коннекта, всяких глупых надстроек над iptables
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, не отвечает на ctcp, не отвечает на канале, провайдер акадо, не перезаходит после кика
<inkvizitor68sl> заходит разом на определенный список каналов
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: только сегодня ставил ubuntu...
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, и?
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: а да, еще dnsmasq установил...
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, в убунте есть и NM, и всякие глупый надстройки над iptables
<lolens> аааа... тоесть sudo apt-get remove network-manager мне в помощь?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще то есть куда более гуманный метод
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: а настройки iptables где искать?
<inkvizitor68sl> система - параметры = запускаемые приложения
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле там nm отключить
<inkvizitor68sl> а наДстройки НАД iptables искать в системе
<inkvizitor68sl> ufw, например
<inkvizitor68sl> я эту дрянь себе не тяну никогда
<inkvizitor68sl> и убунту ставлю с minimal cd
<lolens> !ufm
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ufm'
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Что такое UFM?
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Можно пожалуйста, подробнее, как это сделать? Искать в системе?
<inkvizitor68sl> ufm?
<lolens> ой)
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick lolens поставь вичат или смени шрифты
<lolens> А я с чего сижу?
<inkvizitor68sl> смени шрифты
<lolens> щас...
<inkvizitor68sl> monospace 12 моноширинный, если что
<lolens> Я 10 поставил, сойдет... в системе 8 стоит :)
<lolens> !ufw
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ufw'
<lolens> ыыы
<inkvizitor68sl> ну он тебе правильно сказал где искать
<lolens> Файрвол?)
<lolens> упрощенный интерфейс для иптаблес
<inkvizitor68sl> я и говорю - говнонадстройка над iptables
<inkvizitor68sl> которая фз как работает
<lolens> ее тож ремувить?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<lolens> /etc/init.d/networking restart хватит или ребутить теперь?
<inkvizitor68sl> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<inkvizitor68sl> iptables -F
<lolens> SIOCADDRT: Network is down
<lolens> Failed to bring up eth0.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну дык
<inkvizitor68sl> network-manager выруби
<lolens> Ничего страшного? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> и напиши /etc/network/interfaces
<lolens> Я его ремувнул вроде...
<inkvizitor68sl>  а это не значит, что ты его выключил хД
<lolens> как энто делается?
<inkvizitor68sl>  /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.opennet.ru/base/sys/sed_edit_interfaces.txt.html и это почитай
<inkvizitor68sl> начиная с cat /etc/network/interfaces
<lolens> bash: /etc/init.d/network-manager: Нет такого файла или каталога
<inkvizitor68sl> ну значит удалил
<[v-8]_jupiter> Прювет
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: у тебя вбокс есть под рукой? :)
<mva> ну или возможность сделать vmdk-диск :)
<mva> но лучше вбокс :)
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> а что?
<mva> можно тебя попросить сделать доброе дело? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> какое?
<mva> нужно сделать виртуалку с минимальным 32битным дебианом, с ISPMabager внутрях и lamp'ом
<mva> я уже замахался :(
<inkvizitor68sl> эээ
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем на виртуалбоксе?
<mva> ну, хомячок так хочет
<mva> не могу переубедить
<inkvizitor68sl> а ispmanager я туда как поставлю) ?
<mva> wget && sh
<mva> ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> IP ?
<mva> в смыслк IP?
<mva> *е
<inkvizitor68sl> он без лицензии не встанет
<mva> встанет
<inkvizitor68sl> а у меня на все внешники лицензия уже выдана
<mva> у меня прекрасно вставал в чруте :)
<mva> при чем с 192.168.1.2
<mva> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> короче я тебе счас запущу виртуалку и сам по рдесктопу туда поставишь что надо
<inkvizitor68sl> remmina пока поставь
<inkvizitor68sl> дебиан какой?
<mva> ну, лично мне пофиг, я бы и сид поставил, мне не жалко
<mva> но дабы не нервировать - лучше сквизи
<mva> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<inkvizitor68sl> ставь remmina пока что
<inkvizitor68sl> диск какой толзины?
<mva> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> толщины?
<mva> а просто rdesktopне покатит?
<inkvizitor68sl> не покатит
<mva> диск, думаю, гигов 10
<inkvizitor68sl> 64, 32 ?
<mva> 32
<inkvizitor68sl> щас тогда netinstall скачается, я покурю пока что
<inkvizitor68sl> 1 мегабайт/сек скорость
<lolens> Люди, а изменение файловой системы без потери данных на линуксе возможно?
<inkvizitor68sl> конкретизируй вопрос
<mva> lolens: с помощью бекапа в отдельное место - да
<lolens> У меня просто 3 раздела ntfs - под винду(которая упала), ntfs - (раньше пользовался виндой), ext4(со свапом...)
<mva> ext4 со свопом?!?!?!?!?!
<lolens> mva: а если учитывать что ntfs 80gb а ext4 20gb
<lolens> mva: ну, раздел подкачки еще 2gb
<lolens> или может пусть ntfs будет :) ubuntu же видит его...
<inkvizitor68sl> тока тупит, да
<lolens> Смысле тупит?
<inkvizitor68sl> неужто некуда положить полтеррабайта всякой фигни?
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня 4 ТБ незаюзанных винтов дома валяются на такие случаи
<lolens> 80гигов... у меня один винт 120gb
<lolens> Для меня в 17 лет, сложновасто финансовое положение...
<lolens> На винде вот к примеру есть прога "acronis disk director" она может менять разделы без потери данных, но она с ext не оч дружит...
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, в 17 лет у меня было 2 компа купленных на свои деньги и ноут купленный на них же
<inkvizitor68sl> телефон тоже сам купил
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и так далее
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: )
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: Поздравляю, ты не живешь в Ижевске)
<mva> lolens: ни одна прога не может менять разделы без потери данных не используя при этом ТЫСЯЧУ ресайзов и копирований файлов
<inkvizitor68sl> lolens, я жил в тамбове
<mva> а так усеет даже gparted
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть в 17 я оттуда свалил, но всё это уже увез с собой
<mva> *evttn
<mva> *умеет
<lolens> mva: однако, если через gparted сделать ресайз раздел полностью потеряеться... точнее данные на нём
<lolens> inkvizitor68sl: не суть, суть в том что у меня нет куда слить эти 80 gb
<lolens> Только если в инет :)
<inkvizitor68sl> в чём проблема?
<mva> lolens: не ври
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, ты сам осилишь пробросить порт с 192.168.10.183 на сервер, к которому ты законнектишься по ssh ?
<inkvizitor68sl> короче рдесктопом зайти через ssh туннель?
<mva> хм
<lolens> mva: может я ошибаюсь...
<mva> осилить-то осилю, но учитывая, что я в 5 окон отвечаю, это будет не быстро :)
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, я не тороплюсь )
<mva> блин
<mva> эта твоя софтина решила обновить мне гтк
<mva> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> забей
<inkvizitor68sl> не ставь е
<inkvizitor68sl> ё
<inkvizitor68sl> если сам туннель бросишь
<mva> да я уже :)
<inkvizitor68sl> в приват смотри
<inkvizitor68sl> просто реммина не хочет к этой фигне коннектиться почему то.
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду гляну почему
<[v-8]_jupiter> 0_О куда это реммина не конектится
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, к рдесктопу виртуалбокса
<inkvizitor68sl> http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=32808
<[v-8]_jupiter> НЕ пробовал. К rdesktop windows в kvm на ура
<inkvizitor68sl> ну лол
<inkvizitor68sl> там же обычный рдесктоп получается
<inkvizitor68sl> у вбокса есть свой
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ясно
<inkvizitor68sl> который запускается независимо от виртуалки
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl:  ты не писал статью?
<inkvizitor68sl> писал, не дописал хД
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, ты там куды пропал?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ясно. Прикол когда используешь virtio для windows в лог плюется call trace но работает))
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<[v-8]_jupiter> А долго еще ждать полноценной статьи?
<inkvizitor68sl> ага >_>
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ясно).
<inkvizitor68sl> короче если вкратце
<inkvizitor68sl> eth0, eth0:1, eth0:2 - интерфейсы с ipшниками разных подсетей
<inkvizitor68sl> brctl addbr br0
<inkvizitor68sl> всё
<inkvizitor68sl> все виртуалки аттачишь к одному мосту
<[v-8]_jupiter> А бридж так же настраивать?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ничего не меняется?
<inkvizitor68sl> (можешь к двум-трем-десяти, но тогда они не увидят друг друга)
<inkvizitor68sl> бридж вообще не настраиваешь
<inkvizitor68sl> > brctl addbr br0
<inkvizitor68sl> всё !
<inkvizitor68sl> ща
<[v-8]_jupiter> скинь /etc/network/interfaces
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, http://paste.pro/1147309 xD
<inkvizitor68sl> http://paste.pro/1147307 у меня вот такой скрипт в rc.local
<inkvizitor68sl> там на сервере вообще 3 подсети =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Во ты получается тперь не подымаешь интерфейс bridge
<inkvizitor68sl> поднимаю
<inkvizitor68sl> скрипт смотри внимательно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Совсем по другому сеть настраиваешь
<[v-8]_jupiter> Раньше же так было http://paste.pro/1147316
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<inkvizitor68sl> ууу
<inkvizitor68sl> это когда было то)
<inkvizitor68sl> я так на серверах вообще не настраивал
<[v-8]_jupiter> Написал бы уже новую)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://debian.pro/55 ты вот эту статью пропустил
<inkvizitor68sl> но и она устарела)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Давай новую уже.) Сервак скоро перенастраивать внутренний прейдется)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Или ссылку откуда черпаешь инфу
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<inkvizitor68sl> из головы
<inkvizitor68sl> я 3 месяца над одной проблемой моск парил по мануалу 55му
<inkvizitor68sl> потом снизошло озарение в пьяном угаре
<[v-8]_jupiter>  а в производительности под нагрузкой какой метод лучше?
<[v-8]_jupiter> или одинаково
<inkvizitor68sl> одинаково
<inkvizitor68sl> есть некоторые мелкие огрехи, но их можно игнорировать
<inkvizitor68sl> например, nmap матерится
<inkvizitor68sl> что не знает route для br0
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем ей это знать ХЗД
<User966[web]> Доброго всем времени суток. Есть спецы по UEC и Eucalyptus? Очень хочется получить разъяснение на пальцах по поводу AMI
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: Ну вторая вроде как то посолидней настройка)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хотя на редхатовских доках пишут что настройка происходит как в первой статьи
<inkvizitor68sl> User966[web], спецы по UEC и eucalyptus здесь не сидят - песок в кулеры ноутов быстро набивается
<User966[web]> +inkvizitor68sl, досадно. спасибо.
<inkvizitor68sl> а если серьёзно - то RHEV куда круче
<inkvizitor68sl> потому UEC и не нужен
<inkvizitor68sl> а облачные фичи я быстрее на баше реализовал, чем разобрался, как UEC поставить
<User966[web]> +inkvizitor68sl, вот тут согласен.
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, тармозид, да) ? потому я и полюбил реммину =)
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще я так и непонял её смысл
<inkvizitor68sl> юзерофильности - никакой
<inkvizitor68sl> скорости - никакой
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl:  eth0:3   eth0:1  это алиасы на eth0 только с разных подсетей?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, yep
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?)
<inkvizitor68sl> lf
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<[v-8]_jupiter> ладно пойду чаю выпью и почитаю про бриджы)
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<[v-8]_jupiter> alpha 3 ubutnu  вышла)
<inkvizitor68sl> пофиг
<inkvizitor68sl> дебиан же вышел
<[v-8]_jupiter> для десктопа ubuntu )
<[v-8]_jupiter> хотя и fedora не плоха
<inkvizitor68sl> а деб лучше =ХЩ
 * lolens ОООООООчень приятно удивлен. Запустил lineage2 gracia epiloge под wine под выноса мозга!!
 * lolens Установил wine и запустил lineage2 установленную еще когда то под Windows... Всё работает... Ура!
<seed22_> друзья, убунту 10,04 с последним обновлением файрфокса. Попытка воспроизведения флеш в браузере вызывает крах системы
<seed22_> то бишь зависание черного экрана с повторением первых звуков флеш-ролика в течение 4-5 сек, потом перезагрузка
<inkvizitor68sl> seed22_, семь бед, один хром
<inkvizitor68sl> ъи флеш там резвее
<seed22_> а дополнения типа adblock и flashblock имеются?
<inkvizitor68sl> ла
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<seed22_> ну,и как бы не выход
<seed22_> раньше на моей памяти такого никогда не было
<inkvizitor68sl> ну тогда откатывай FF
<inkvizitor68sl> mva,
<seed22_> inkvizitor68sl а как?
<inkvizitor68sl> снеси FF и поставь нужную версию из /var/cache/apt
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-04
<lolens> Спокойной ночи всем...
<IIIvan> раз
<IIIvan> два
<[Assa]> 3
<IchEsseDichAuf> четыре
<IIIvan> Тихо у вас как-то.
<crazymouse> спят как то все
<IIIvan> А, ну да.
<IIIvan> Убунта же.
<IIIvan> С утра в школу.
<crazymouse> по себе судишь? или школу не закончил?
<IIIvan> По тебе.
<crazymouse> ты откуда сам? не думал что у людей разница во времени?
<IIIvan> Я и говорю, спят.
<IIIvan> Гентушники вон и то порезвее.
<crazymouse> ну так если те убунта не нравится, чего приперся?
<IIIvan> Потроллить вас.
<crazymouse> школота
<IIIvan> Гыг.
<IIIvan> Убунта мне нравится, кстати.
<crazymouse> и что дальше?
<IIIvan> Мне не нравится школотоватое сообщество Убунты.
<crazymouse> обоснуй
<IIIvan> Ну вот ты мудак.
<IIIvan> И остальные такие же.
<crazymouse> ну если ты олень, и тебе не дают - твои проблемы
<IIIvan> Гыг.
<crazymouse> опять соплями захлебнулся?
<IIIvan> Не забудь компьютер перед сном выключить.
<IIIvan> Виндоус не терпит больших аптаймов.
<crazymouse> ууу какие познания.
<crazymouse> ручки кручки и мама до поздна тебе не разрешает?
<IIIvan> Избавь нас от ознакомления с трудностями твоей школьной жизни... Это канал помоши убунтоводам, а не психологической поддержки подростков.
<IIIvan> Гугл пишет, что по #infant-ru тебе могут помочь.
<IIIvan> Хотя нет, чего это я, тебе уже не могут.
<crazymouse> ты еще и бедненький с сотового на канале висишь?
<Nebulosa> аааа! нищеброды в чати!!
<IIIvan> Я на работе. С сотового, да.
<IIIvan> Работа - это то куда взрослые уходят по утрам, если что.
<IIIvan> Небулеза, ты на всех линуксовских каналах обитаешь?
<crazymouse> то есть владивосток думает что все живут по его времени?
<IIIvan> Хабаровск, блять.
<IIIvan> Гео Ай-пи сломался?
<crazymouse> да не нервнячай
<crazymouse> у тебя явно какие то проблемы, могу предположить, что тебе некуда пойти и помочь никто тебе не может и ты решил прийти к нам. Но тут тематика явно не для тебя
<IIIvan> Погоди.
<IIIvan> Баночку принесу.
<IIIvan> Жир собрать.
<Nebulosa> я только здесь
<Nebulosa> больше нигде
<IIIvan> Значит двойники.
<IchEsseDichAuf> абырваг
<Nebulosa> IchEsseDichAuf: абырвалг же!
<IchEsseDichAuf> ох, помнишь же классику
<Nebulosa> я ей живу!
<Nebulosa> IIIvan: че Хабаровск, как весну встречаете? до -15 хоть потеплело?
<IchEsseDichAuf> можно ли через netstat получить список сетевой активности по отдельным процессам?
<IchEsseDichAuf> в том плане, чтоб показывал какой процесс создал или принял соединение.
<Nebulosa> погодь было чето недвано
<Nebulosa> iftop юзай
<IchEsseDichAuf> я тоже с него начал
<IchEsseDichAuf> но он вроде не показывает
<Nebulosa> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/114082/
<Nebulosa> вот блин
<IchEsseDichAuf> да, я ж уже читаю минут десять топы
<IchEsseDichAuf> я могу поклясться, что не так давно находил что то нужное, что как раз показывало всё по процессам
<IchEsseDichAuf> точно!!
<IchEsseDichAuf> lsof -i
<Nebulosa> крутяк
<IchEsseDichAuf> чёрт, ключ +p PID, который фиксирует вывод на определённый процесс, не работает вместе с -i
<sharikoff> па улице хадила
<sharikoff> большая кракадила
<sharikoff> она она
<sharikoff> зеленая была
<sharikoff> та таааа!!
<AndreX> это типа проверка связи...
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> музика в ожидании
<im2cute4u> всем дороб утро
<teska[work]> утро
<Ilang> q all
<Nebulosa> http://vimeo.com/20570173 убунту вин!
<inkvizitor68sl> вот уважаю корейцев
<inkvizitor68sl> плеер COWON E2
<inkvizitor68sl> в фирменной упаковке (сразу видно - распаковывали или нет)
<inkvizitor68sl> судя по состоянию упаковки (весь прозрачный пластик уже помутнел от пыли) - плеер валялся на складе около 2х лет
<inkvizitor68sl> распаковываешь - батарейка полностью заряжена
<Nebulosa> это не надолго
<Nebulosa> контроллер гонит всяко
<|rapidsp|> батарейку заменили, пластик специально об асфальт терли для натуральности
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, так работает же столько же, сколько и мой работал в своё время =)
<inkvizitor68sl> |rapidsp|, батарейку не заменишь
<inkvizitor68sl> и у меня через год юзания батарейка столько же держит
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а батарейка какая?элементы какие?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, черный ящик =)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, вообще все пишут, что Li-ion
<inkvizitor68sl> только по характеристикам непохоже
<inkvizitor68sl> зато я FLAC слушаю и мне плевать на глупых людей вокруг, слушающих mp3
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а огг берет?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, да
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, и даже играет, отформатированный в UDF
<Nebulosa> inkvizitor68sl: что, неужели влезает флака на 7 часов?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну тада играй в огг.флак на плеере - это моветон и позерство
<skai> наушники все равно не дадут такого качества, которое показывает флак
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, нэа (
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, чой та? )
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: потому, что ради флаков нужна акустика полнокомплектная.а не стерео наушники
<Nebulosa> skai: но кого это волнует
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, для того, чтобы получить просто хороший звук из flac'a - всё это необязательно
<inkvizitor68sl> да, может не всё качество, но кудаааа лучше mp3
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: точно также отличный звук из огг:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ну огг конвертить ломает
<skai> и опять куда лучше мепетри
<Nebulosa> skai: радио-т тока в мепетри
<inkvizitor68sl> вот cue он не поддерживает, похоже
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: порежь на треки:)
<Nebulosa> inkvizitor68sl: у меня и mpd не поддерживает cue не то что плейер
<Nebulosa> я себе вот такой  взял недавно.. http://www.explay.ru/catalogue/mp3_flash_players/mp3_m22/
<inkvizitor68sl> не
<inkvizitor68sl> я минималист
<inkvizitor68sl> у E2 есть 2 функции - играть музыку и играть её в случайном порядке
<inkvizitor68sl> видео я на телефоне или ноуте посмотрю, если что =)
<Nebulosa> а я фильмы люблю смотреть
<Nebulosa> сел  в электричку и поехал..
<skai> а я музыку на телефоне слушаю и не парюсь
<Nebulosa> раньше был E150 а теперь захотелось нормальный экран и тачскрин
<Nebulosa> самая фишка в M22 это чехол!
<Nebulosa> навроде как у iPad2 - так сам по себе планшет планшетом, а с чехлом на магнитах - вещь!!
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> расскажите мне
<inkvizitor68sl> поведайте страшную тайну
<inkvizitor68sl> вот есть БП на 700 ватт (ок, на киловатт)
<inkvizitor68sl> но всё железо потребляет от силы 40 ватт
<inkvizitor68sl> сколько энергии будет кушаться из счетчика?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> инженеры, вы где
<inkvizitor68sl> ><
<AndreX> походу тут один есть http://otvet.mail.ru/question/31270928/
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно
<inkvizitor68sl> я вот и хочу "типа атом" повесить на киловатник хД
<inkvizitor68sl> ну точнее i3
<z13> что с аськой? меня юзеры отаке...
<Travel> привет всем. подскажите как правильнее сделать так, например, чтобы gnome-network-properties запускался только с административными правами?
<inkvizitor68sl> никак
<inkvizitor68sl> прописать нужное в /etc/network/interfaces, а network-manager убить.
<|rapidsp|> от те раз... http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=29783
<skai> @voice |rapidsp|
<|rapidsp|> от те два... :)
<^DEMOSS^> хай
<^DEMOSS^> а я ее настроил ЫЫЫ )
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl я мега крут
<inkvizitor68sl> ы?
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl напомни, ты вирты на libvirt делаешь ?
<inkvizitor68sl> kvm+libvitrd
<^DEMOSS^> но создаешь через либ - да ?
<inkvizitor68sl> мшке-штыефдд
<inkvizitor68sl> virt-install
<^DEMOSS^> угу
<^DEMOSS^> а тебе не будет трудно привести СВОЙ пример создания - твою строчку, которую ты вводишь для создания виртуалки ( с параметрами там какими-то )
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^, debian.pro -> kvm
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или в гугле debian kvm
<^DEMOSS^> видел
<^DEMOSS^> Тоесть ты все делаешь 1 в 1 как у тбя на сайте-блоге ?
<^DEMOSS^> я думал ты как трушные виртуальщики создаешь квмку строкой в сотню-другую символов )
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl да?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<^DEMOSS^> Ты сегодня не разговорчивый - видать или устал, или много работы )
<^DEMOSS^> ink|off|ZNC http://meandubuntu.ru/tag/kvm/   что это за окошко с параметрами виртуалки подробными внизу - последняя в серии фоток ?
<_newbie_> привет
<_newbie_> какие пакеты нужны для сборки софта из исходников?
<_newbie_> 10.04
<Nebulosa> _newbie_: которые необходимы для пакета.
<_newbie_> я про build-essential
<Nebulosa> кому cmake кому gcc нужен и прочее
<_newbie_> и еще какие-то вроде
<seed22_> народ, кому тут надо сказать: вчера файрфокс обновился до 3.6.14 , так вот он при попытке воспроизведения флеш-ролика типа ютуба или еще чего валит систему в ребут. Система ubuntu 10.04
<AndreX|OFF> seed22_: им https://launchpad.net/ и фф
<seed22_> AndreX|OFF:  а может, еще какие-то логи надо приложить, вроде ж так обычно делается..
<AndreX> seed22_: ну да и сами файлы программы
<seed22_> только какие логи, я не в курсе
<AndreX> seed22_: логи наврядле остались
<AndreX> seed22_: а ваще это возможно и не глюк а ты чтото напортачил
<Nebulosa> надо проверить ваши заявления..
<seed22_> AndreX не знаю, просто читал страницы в инете, потом захотел посмотреть ролик на ютубе. Черный экран в течение около 5 сек, повторяются первые звуки ролика, а потом ребут
<seed22_> экзотическими экспериментами с системой я не занимаюсь, просто пользуюсь
<AndreX> seed22_: ну попробуй флеш переставить
<seed22_> на пробу загрузил предыдущее ядро, толку нет, все так же
<Nebulosa> всё прекрасно работает
<Nebulosa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fr_KCO2clA0 проверял здесь
<seed22_> сейчас еще раз попробую
<Ktulhu> Всем добрый день!
<seed22_> перезагрузило
<seed22_> :(
<Ktulhu> Нужна помощь!!! Очень очень!!!!
<CheshaNeko> люди, кто альфу 11.04 смотрел?
<seed22_> Ktulhu чего такое случилось?
<Nebulosa> CheshaNeko: я . на скриншотах
<CheshaNeko> Nebulosa: на скриншотах и я смотрел
<CheshaNeko> мне надо те кто запускал
<Ktulhu> seed22_: Проблема в следующем, после установки 10.04 на ноут Дел с бродкомовской вифи платой (b43012), он вообще не видит сетей
<seed22_> Ktulhu ничем не могу помочь. Единственно что могу сказать, что после установки 10,04 на ноут в вайфаем, сети в общаге нормально находились
<Ktulhu> seed22_: по ifconfig -a  вместо стандратного wlan0 он пишет мне что вифи у меня на ath1
<Ktulhu> ау, народ!!!
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем
 * mva 2xD: 3400, 56, Александр :)
<seed22_> друзья, а на launchpad.net в последнее время кому-нибудь удавалось зарегистрироваться на launchpad.net
<seed22_> ?
<SUFLEX_> лицца
<SUFLEX_> Вот смотрите. у меня 10.10. Вот выходит 11.04 и что?
<SUFLEX_> ччто это значит
<CheshaNeko> SUFLEX_: ты можешь на нее обновиться
<Nebulosa> SUFLEX_: это называется прогресс.
<seed22_1> ч
<CheshaNeko> SUFLEX_: или остаться на 10.10
<Morrton> оставайся на 10.10, 11-я альфа
<SUFLEX_> выход новой версси. это фундаменталые отличия,
<SUFLEX_> ?
<seed22_1> ребята, ни у кого больше проблем с flashplugin , firefox 3.6.14 и ubuntu 10.04 не возникает?
<|rapidsp|> смотря что называть фундаментом
<seed22_1> у меня перезагрузка системы при попытке воспроизведения флеш
<CheshaNeko> SUFLEX_: не всегда
<SUFLEX_> тто етсь. все программы продолжают рабоать.
<oles_> seed22_1, прикольно, а ты логи смотрел?
<CheshaNeko> SUFLEX_: в основном новые версии программ
<seed22_1> oles_ нет,я не в курсе что и где можно посмотреть. Дай адрес файла, если знаешь, я почитаю
<SUFLEX_> а обновиться до новой можно да? без порезов
<SUFLEX_> как
<oles_> seed22_1, /var/log/messages
<|rapidsp|> ну не до 11.04
<SUFLEX_> а как. заново ставить все?
<|rapidsp|> 11.04 вполне юзабельна, но для работы пока нестабильна
<oles_> seed22_1, может проще браузер сменить на тот где флеш встроеный? ;) или лиса принципиальна?
<SUFLEX_> ммм. про это.
<SUFLEX_> 	
<SUFLEX_> oles_ лица принципиально
<CheshaNeko> SUFLEX_: обновляешься через центр обнослений
<CheshaNeko> SUFLEX_: ничего заново ставить не надо
<seed22_1> oles_ да в общем-то не принципиальна, просто сколько лет уже пользуюсь, привык.
<seed22_1> сейчас вообще не запускается ФФ
<SUFLEX_> щас посмтотрю. обновляться не собираюсь пока. но на будущее
<oles_> seed22_1, запусти из консоли ее посмотри че пишет
<seed22_1> причем при попытке запуска из консоли никаких сообщений об ошибках не выдает, за командой следует опять приглашение консоли, как будто команда выполенан
<seed22_1> выполнена*
<SUFLEX_> CheshaNeko а куда смотреть
<SUFLEX_> CheshaNeko там
<seed22_1> oles_ там было аварийное завершение сессии, и по идее вкладка, которую он должен восстановить - это ролик с ютуба. Флешблок выключен.
<CheshaNeko> SUFLEX_: система/администрирование/менеджер обновлений
<seed22_1> сейчас лог посмотрю
<oles_> seed22_1, ну вычисти хистори и загрузи ее поновой
<SUFLEX_> CheshaNeko че то там мне ниче не предлагают
<SUFLEX_> CheshaNeko или время не пришло
<CheshaNeko> SUFLEX_: потому что 11.04 еще не вышла
<SUFLEX_> CheshaNeko  а. ну ясно. спасибо.
<SUFLEX_> и вообще спасибо всем.
<seed22_1> oles_ в логах ничего бросающегося в глаза нет
<seed22_1> какие-то ошибки , связанные с ACPI при загрузке
<SUFLEX_> а скажите какие явные  преимущества убунту перед Федора?
<seed22_1> последнее сообщение вот hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #1. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
<SUFLEX_> и какие у того?
<inkvizitor68sl> SUFLEX_, явное преимущество убунты перед федорой - я
<seed22_1> )))
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop inkvizitor68sl
<SUFLEX_> да. весомый аргумент )
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и наличие этого irc канала, где сидят скучающие гики
<SUFLEX_> ну давай скажи какие еще
<inkvizitor68sl> убунта работает.
<inkvizitor68sl> в отличии от федоры
<SUFLEX_> не. ну федора тоже работате
<SUFLEX_> в сторонке не курит
<Nebulosa> SUFLEX_: кто-то любит погорячее и ставит федору
<SUFLEX_> погорячее чего
<seed22_1> SUFLEX_ чтобы понять, что тебе и чем больше нравится, тебе нужно попробовать попользоваться и тем и тем
<SUFLEX_> Проги свежие что ли?
<seed22_1> что тебе будет удобнее и проще, то и твое
<Nebulosa> SUFLEX_: я бы сказал что не просто посвежее а из астрала сразу
<SUFLEX_> ну я пользовался и тем и тем. но не глубоко и там и там
<SUFLEX_> гмгм
<SUFLEX_> и не могу найти разницы явной.
<SUFLEX_> думал. может профи знают
<Nebulosa> SUFLEX_: троллить это плохо
<SUFLEX_> Nebulosa в каком смыле
<SUFLEX_> что то не так сказал?
<SUFLEX_> или лишнее?
<Nebulosa> я не знаю, но зерно тревожности я посеял.
<boa123> всем ку
<SUFLEX_> рить
<oles_> seed22_1, удалось запустить фф?
<SUFLEX_> Nebulosa я че т не догнал. это типа предупреждение что ли
<boa123> SUFLEX_: остряк?
<SUFLEX_> ни в коем случае
<seed22_1> oles_ нет. а где тут история?
<oles_> seed22_1, ну удали директорию фф в хоум например
<seed22_1> логично
<artus> @kban --user SUFLEX_ 604800 еще неделя за обход бана
<seed22_1> oles_ запустил
<seed22_1> плагин флеш 10,2 r152
<oles_> seed22_1, ну и всеравно падает при обработке флеша?
<seed22_1> сейчас еще попробую флешку включить
<seed22_1> так. на стороннем сайте вставленное видео с ютуба живет
<seed22_1> сейчас на ютуб попробую собственно
<oles_> ))
<_freeman_> парни, нормальные sip-телефоны под линукс есть?
<seed22_> отож
<seed22_> переход на ютуб не пережил
<oles_> прикол
<inkvizitor68sl> _freeman_, ekiga, linphone, pidgin
<oles_> seed22_, у тебя свободный плагин или от адоба?
<seed22_> от адоба
<oles_> а дрова на видео?
<seed22_> свободные
<oles_> ати?
<seed22_> да
<oles_> а че за карта
<seed22_> Radeon 2400 HD
<oles_> seed22_, а что конкретно происходит при воспроизведении с ютьюба?
<seed22_> начинается воспроизведение ролика, идет секунды 4-5, потом экран гаснет, еще сек 5 повторяются первые звуки ролика циклически, например, одно слово раз 5-6, а потом перезагрузка
<seed22_> надо с этим заканчивать, потому что с этими аварийными ребутами у меня уже аудиоплеер не запускается
<seed22_> наверно ФС побилась
<oles_> чето  както сурово
<seed22_> приехали
<oles_> а в логах ксорга смотрел?
<seed22_> File "/usr/lib/exaile/xl/hal.py", line 66, in connect
<seed22_>     logger.warning("Failed to connect to HAL
<seed22_> это при запуске exaile
<seed22_> аудиоплеер на питоне
<oles_> а раньше такого небыло чтоли?
<oles_> я имею в виду воспроизведение флеша
<chravn> ку
<chravn> подскажите пожалуйста какой командой можно "удалить всё кроме Х"
<skai> chravn: sudo apt-get purge все_кроме_иксов
<chravn> skai:  извиняюсь не правилино выразился.  есть каталог в каталоге много файллов нужно уждалить все файлы кроме 1 или 2-х
<skai> chravn: man rm
<skai> chravn: мож написать простеньйкий баш скрипт, собирающий все имена фаилов и отправляющий их в рм, кроме тех, что нужны
<chravn> skai:  с баш скриптами пока проблема.
<skai> ченить типо egrep -v X | rm
<skai> ченить типо egrep -v X ./* | rm
<skai> еси не ошибся - все кроме х - удалит
<chravn> просто порой возникает потребность удалить много файлов. например старый файлы торрентов с сервака и выбирать что удалаять очень рутинно.
<skai> egrep -v {X,Y} ./* | rm
<skai> вобщем думай сам
<artus> dpkg --get-selections > software_list и потом уже парсь )
<skai> artus: ты прочел ваще что ему надо?
<skai> artus:  chravn | skai:  извиняюсь не правилино выразился.  есть каталог в каталоге много файллов нужно уждалить все файлы кроме 1 или 2-х
<artus> ну будет у него список установленого , пусть смотрит че ему не надо и прибивает)
<artus> емае) я думал ему снести все кроме чего то )
<artus> с прочел 13:23          chravn | подскажите пожалуйста какой командой можно "удалить всё кроме Х"
<skai> artus: я тож сначала.пока он не пояснил:)
<chravn> artus:  просто протупил малька когда писал.
<chravn> skai:  egrep -v  вообще никакого вывода не даёт.
<skai> chravn: а ты ему дал параметры?
<chravn> да в каталоге есть 9 файлов 1 - 9 пишу egrep -v 1 ./*
<chravn> и вывода не вижу
<artus> а руками 9ть то файлов удалить не ? )
<skai> можешь чтобы рпоще было - ls | egrep -v 1 | rm
<chravn> artus:  я  на кошках тренируюсь чтоб не накосячить.
<chravn> а вот grep -v 1   вывода даёт.
<chravn> а можно grep  заставить выводить  названия файлов в строчку (  пробовал с -z не получается)
<Nebulosa> chravn: если в строке есть \n значит он будет выводить построчно
<Nebulosa> ls -1 | grep ...
<chravn> вывод меня удивил ls -l | grep -v 1
<chravn> итого 4
<Nebulosa> тебе ман вслух зачитать?
<chravn> Nebulosa:  читаю я ман.
<chravn> просто командой ls  получаем  вывод встроку.  как только добавляем grep  получаем вывод в столбик.
<chravn> явно дело в  grep'е
<skai> man grep
<skai> же
<Nebulosa> о боже..
<Nebulosa> ls -1 !!
<chravn> Nebulosa:  и что?
<krok> Добрый день видеокарта Интел 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Контроллер и монитор Акер АЛ1716  не могу поставить разрешение 1280-1024
<chravn> skai:  в мане енписанно что -z   разделяет строки нулевым байтом а не символом конца строки.
<chravn> но как только используешь -z    не выводится ничего.
<chravn> krok:  драйвер ставил?
<krok> не  но система вроде видит видюшку
<chravn> там драйвер нужно поставить.
<krok> а на мою разве есть ?
<chravn> как называпется не помню точно щас посомтрю
<chravn> там универсальный драйвер для интеловского чипсета был.
<chravn> версия системы какя?
<krok> убунту 10.10
<chravn> krok: http://it.ysu.ru/index.php/freeos/12-ubuntu/195-ubuntu-xorg------
<krok> пс
<chravn> krok:  sudo apt-get install  xserver-xorg-video-intel
<krok> E: Не удалось найти пакет  xserver-xorg-video-intel
<chravn> тогда  пропиши разрешение xorg.conf 
<IIIvan> Привет, тупая убунтоидная школота.
<skai> @kban --user IIIvan
<skai> пока
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Так их
<krok> че значит... $ sudo chown xorg.conf.new
<krok> chown: пропущен операнд после `xorg.conf.new'
<krok> Попробуйте `chown --help' для получения более подробного описания.
<artus> krok, man chown
<guitar_east> а овнера кто напишет?
<krok> не понял артус
<guitar_east> man chown набери
<krok> артус не понял
<krok> а
<krok> $ sudo man cgown xorg.conf.new
<krok> Нет справочной страницы для cgown
<krok> Нет справочной страницы для xorg.conf.new
<guitar_east> chown
<guitar_east> man chown
<krok> извиняюсь )
<krok> опечатка
<krok> слушайте вот ссыла на форум (http://it.ysu.ru/index.php/freeos/12-ubuntu/195-ubuntu-xorg------) но при вводе команды sudo man chown xorg.conf.new  у меня открываеться какойто мануал в терминале по chown  но не как ни то что показанно на форуме (
<artus> мдя
<krok> я только чтьо понял )))))))
<krok> XD  XD
<krok> и все таки как его открыть этот нью ксорг ?
<artus> sudo nano
<guitar_east> в man chown ничего не написано?
<artus> и вообще, зачем ксоргу владельца то менять?
<krok> так в форуме написанно
<krok> аа так я его создавал в рековери
<guitar_east> sudo chown твой_логин:твоя_группа xorg.conf.new
<guitar_east> и редактишь потом с помощью нано
<krok> агу
<artus> а зачем все эти телодвежения?
<krok> это а группа енто что
<artus> сразу sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_back && sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf не ?
<krok> я уже ср
<krok> это не то
<skai> !xorg
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<skai> krok: читай.внимательно.
<krok> (http://it.ysu.ru/index.php/freeos/12-ubuntu/195-ubuntu-xorg------) а ты это почитай
<skai> krok: а нафига?
<krok> а мне нафига твоё ?
<skai> krok: чтобы ты основы понял
<skai> krok: тебе по буквам объяснять не будут, если ыт не понимаешь ни слова
<krok> ыы
<krok> у меня есть проблемма и уже есть ее решение мне надо воплотить его ).. но не оч получаеться
<skai> krok: и это твои проблемы
<skai> даже в твоей ссылке расжевано все
<krok> а вы ради какого интереса тут находитесь? разве не помогать новичкам ?
<skai> если не понимаешь - ну тут уж вина не наша.а тех, кто воспитал тебя таким
<skai> krok: помогать а не учить читать
<Snowdrift> ubuntu 10.10 есть 2 монитора и широкоформатная картинка как её растенуть на 2 монитора чтоб она не клонировалась?
<skai> krok: за азбукой в первый класс иди
<skai> Snowdrift: депендс он видео карточкея
<krok> скай не бросайся словами
<skai> krok: а то ты и их понять не можешь?ну чтож поделать
 * skai грустно
<Snowdrift> мониторы то работаю как надо не в клоне
<Snowdrift> но картинка всегда клонируется
<krok> )))
<Snowdrift> а хотелось бы растинуть
<skai> Snowdrift: тада лезь в настройки внешнего вида и выбери "растянуть"
<Snowdrift> skai, он растягивает одинаково на 2х мониторах
<skai> Snowdrift: значит они у тебя работают не в том режиме.и это снова возвращает к заданному мной вопросу.который ты проигнорировал
 * skai грустно, что люди не умеют читать
 * skai пойдет заест грусть пельмешками
<krok> тобы сменить пользователя вводим команду ??
<krok> чтобы
<Snowdrift> su
<Snowdrift> sudo su user
<guitar_east> просто su user
<JIupuK> всем привет
<JIupuK> Подскажите можно ли установить сразу несколько графических оболочек? то есть gnom kde и Xfce и пользоваться ими?
<guitar_east> можно
<JIupuK> а можно ссылку на то где можно про это почитать? у меня просто сейчас ФФ нет установлю и гляну
<chravn> gjlcrf;bnt gj;fkeqcnf xnj 'nj pyfxbn
<chravn> подскажите пожалуйста что это значит
<chravn> let "$aaa-=1"
<chravn> bash: let: 9-=1: попытка присвоения не-переменной (error token is "-=1")
<guitar_east> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<JIupuK> ясн, а как переключаться между ними?
<guitar_east> при логоне в том окне, где вводишь свой пароль после загрузки
<guitar_east> chravn: минус убери
<guitar_east> после aaa
<chravn> guitar_east:  мне вычесть нужно
<guitar_east> мммм
<JIupuK> guitar_east ясн, спасибо!
<guitar_east> let "$aaa -= 1"
<guitar_east> а вот так?
<chravn> guitar_east:  аналогично.
<chravn> guitar_east:  суть аткая беру  номер месяца и нужно отнять от него  1
<Oku6er> кто-нибудь настраивал Radeon 9xxx от ATI на 10.4
<Snowdrift> skai, http://img269.imageshack.us/f/56951104.png/
<zik> @ кто-нибудь настраивал Radeon 9xxx от ATI на 10.4@  Єто полная ..опа. я так и не осилил. поставил 9.10
<skai> Snowdrift: я наверное забыл, что слово растянуть переводится как приближение.
<kamyshovyy> !ati > zik
<ubuntuhelp> zik, please see my private message
<Snowdrift> skai, так и стоит сейчас приближение
<CheshaNeko> zik: влад?
<skai> Snowdrift: стопудов забыл.а ты перевел слово растянуть как приближение):и поправил.
<skai> Snowdrift: понятно.сарказм понять не можешь.сильное упущение в развитии конечно...
<Snowdrift> у меня руская убунту
<Snowdrift> нечего было переводить
<skai> Snowdrift: а слово "растянуть" - на китайском написано?!
<Snowdrift> есть и растинуть и приближение
<Snowdrift> все это приводит только к тому что изображение менятеся одинаково на 2х мониторах
<skai> Snowdrift: я наверное забыл, что слово растянуть переводится как приближение.18:52:17            skai | Snowdrift: значит они у тебя работают не в том режиме.и это снова возвращает к заданному мной вопросу.который ты  проигнорировал
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<Big_Aziz> все таки с монитора лучше
<zik> ку
<Big_Aziz> zik: что нового на канале
<Snowdrift> skai, надо было заполнение
<skai> Snowdrift: ну это если русской версией пользоваться
<chravn> если кому интересно как удалить все файлы  кроме определённого вот http://raznoit.ru/tag/bash/
<chravn> для того чтобы изменения в ~/.bashrc  вступили в силу что нужно сделать?
<yurau> chravn: выйти из терминала и запустить его снова
<artus> . ~/.bashrc
<artus> и ненадо никуда выходить
<artus> alias recfg='. ~/.bashrc' добавь и будет тебе щастье )
<artus> sharikoff, ку!
<[Raiden]> можно просто вызвать bash
<[Raiden]> в текущем терминале
<[Raiden]> или терминал переоткрыть )
<[Raiden]> ку
<Nebulosa> пить
<kamyshovyy> Nebulosa: ку
<Nebulosa> ку
<Nebulosa> а че ты меня завешь куда-то, а я то закрываю то еще че.. позови еще раз..
<Zigler> Подскажите как послушать онлайн радио в Opera?
<Zigler> Ото нажимаешь на батон  "Слушать" а там надпись "Содержимое плагина"
<[Raiden]> lfq ccskre
<[Raiden]> дай ссылку
<Zigler> http://www.101.ru/?an=port_channel_wma&channel=19&bit=2
<[Raiden]> у меня работает http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0304/h_1299252820_13a09050ef.png
<[Raiden]> подозреваю что плейер на флеше, и у тебя он не установлен
<skai> [Raiden]: там плеер не на флеше
<skai> а на винмендия
<skai> для фф есть плагин
<[Raiden]> а почему у меня воркает?
<skai> для оперы - фиг его знает
<Zigler> Как это решить?
<skai> фф вернее умеет через тотем играть
<skai> а totem-opera пакета нет
<skai> Zigler: не юзать оперу
<[Raiden]> не похоже по ифейсу на тотем плагин, сам посмотри, н амоем шоте
<[Raiden]> ой, а ваще да, оно.
<skai> [Raiden]: виш
<skai> Zigler: крути тотем плагин к опере
<Zigler> А может это mplayer?
<[Raiden]> нет, хотя может быть и он, есть плагины к разным плейерам. Думаю опера их может брать из плагинов к мозиле, как и флэш. Апи тот же подерживает. Сча картинку покажу 1
<[Raiden]> Zigler: это видно по about:plugins
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0304/h_1299253163_9b2eb1b757.png
<[Raiden]> посмотри пути до .so
<XuMuK> ку
<[Raiden]> Zigler: в общем достаточн оиметь мозиловские плагины, котоыре ест ьв офиц репах. Тайна раскрыта )
<[Raiden]> ку
<Zigler> Спасибо)) Мне плужки к мозилле поставить надо по ходу
<XuMuK> [Raiden], как оно?)
<[Raiden]> да нормально
<XuMuK> рад)
<Zigler> Raiden буду оч благодарен если скажете как эти плужки поставить
<[Raiden]> totem-mozilla наверное и flashplugin-installer вполне достаточно. И может быть ещё gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg , gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad и т.д. это по сути наборы кодеков для тотема и всего что использует гстример
<[Raiden]> но бывают и другие варианты, с мплейером и влц , в виде плейеров в браузере.
<[Raiden]> рестартануть уперу не забудь )
<Zigler> Спасиб) Ща попробую
<[Raiden]> о*
<Zigler> totem-mozilla установлен
<[Raiden]> Хм
<Zigler>  flashplugin-installer  есть
<Zigler> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg есть
<Zigler> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad есть
<Zigler> Все уже давно установлено
<[Raiden]> ну может чего-то ещё надо, я не очень вкурсе, список модулей котоыре видно у меня в опере - на шоте выше
<Zigler> Может у меня Опера просто не может найти эти плужки?
<[Raiden]> можешь вбить в любой плейер типа тотема, смплейера mms://eu1.101.ru/c13_3_128?st=-1&t=31472999 , а потом может разберешся
<[Raiden]> Zigler: я не сталкивался, с тем что бы не находила
<Zigler> и так в VLC слушаю...но хочется чтоб в браузере было..так удобнее
<[Raiden]> about:plugins  смотри
<[Raiden]> сравни с моим
<Zigler> У меня только 3 плужка стоят Shockwave Flash  iTunes Application Detector и IcedTea NPR Web Browser Plugin
<[Raiden]> ну значит не находит
<[Raiden]> у меня видимо через это играет ммс поток
<[Raiden]> totem-mozilla: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libtotem-gmp-plugin.so
<Zigler> Щас посмотрю есть ли у меня вообще эти плужки
<Zigler> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins  здесь все плужки лежат, они есть, но опера их не видит
<[Raiden]> а откуда ты её взял?
<xtremist> добрый вечер подскажите пожалуйста есть ли аналоги case-средств под убунту?
<[Raiden]> оперу
<[Raiden]> Zigler: набери opera:config , в строке поиска введи plugin path , и укажи там:
<Nebulosa> xtremist: это что такое?
<[Raiden]> Zigler: /usr/lib/opera/plugins:/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins:/usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins:/home/raiden/.mozilla/plugins
<[Raiden]> только никнейм свой )
<[Raiden]> дави сохранить и перезапусти бровсер
<Zigler> Raiden щас попробую
<xtremist> <Nebulosa>мредства для моделирования бизнес-проектов
<[Raiden]> Если не поможет - грохни / переименуй   ~/.opera папку
<[Raiden]> пусть новый профиль создаст
<[Raiden]> Zigler: ещё вопрос, у тебя 32 бит или 64 дистр?
<Zigler> Raiden 32
<[Raiden]> и откуда взял оперу
<Zigler> Opera c oф сайта
<Zigler> lenny
<[Raiden]> если всё вчто выше не поможет, удали её, зайди сюда http://ru.opera.com/browser/download/  , и выбери убунту.
<[Raiden]> ну и поставь )
<[Raiden]> это последняя идея.
<blackalegator> а зачем вообще нужна именно опера? Меня от нее тошнит>:o
<Zigler> blackalegator: религия :D
<[Raiden]> ну, о вкусах можно долго спорить и совершенно бесполезно.
<[Raiden]> У меня например тоже есть опера.
<Zigler> FF не люблю
<Zigler> Короче ниче не помогло. Пойду похаваю приду все грохну и поставлю заново к чертовой матери
<blackalegator> Кстати никто не знает когда появиться возможность измнения тем для gdm2?
<[Raiden]> можно менять валлпапер и гтк тему
<[Raiden]> есть несколько хавту и чейто питоновский скриптик gdm2setup
<[Raiden]> хотя нет, правильный овтет: никто незнает
<blackalegator> жалко
<blackalegator> Черт!!! Как сделать так, чтоб нет инициализировался до маунта партиций? А то я все пытаюсь делать автоподключение к самба ресурсу через fstab((
<Nebulosa> не через fstab
<Nebulosa> по канонам - сперва монтирование через fstab потом уже сеть и всё остальное
<yurau> Подборка обоев с логотипом Ubuntu http://www.newlinux.ru/%D0%A2%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%8B/%D0%9E%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%B8/117-%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%B8-wallpapers-Ubuntu-Linux.html
<nekifirus> ку)
<yurau> красивые обои с яблоками http://www.newlinux.ru/%D0%A2%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%8B/%D0%9E%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%B8/121-%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BE%D0%B8-wallpapers-%20Aple-Mac-OS-X.html
<nekifirus> Народ, что не правильно в строчке? /bin/bash
<nekifirus> let END=$3-$STARTPOS
<Nebulosa> nekifirus: #!/bin/bash
<nekifirus> Nebulosa: Это да
<nekifirus> у меня не проходит арифметическая операция, почему-то
<nekifirus> мне нужно из одного аргумента передаваемого скрипту вычесть другой
<yurau> nekifirus: должна проходить?
<nekifirus> let END=$3-$2
<nekifirus> или вот так
<nekifirus> только не работает
<nekifirus> без let тоже не работает)
<Nebulosa> http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/x6646.html#EXPRREF
<yurau> nekifirus: у меня все работает. ты чего бочку гонишь?
<nekifirus> yurau: нашел в чем косяк
<nekifirus> у меня переменные дробные
<nekifirus> мне там нужно 654.4 - 728.6
<nekifirus> они менкодеру нормально передаются, а вот с вычислениями облом(
<Nebulosa> bc
<yurau> nekifirus: нет, теперь посмотри мой пастебин http://paste.ubuntu.com/575571/ я что зря эксперимент проводил?
<Nebulosa> yurau: зануда
<Nebulosa> set | grep jur  о боже..
<nekifirus> yurau: а ты передай скрипту 5.4 и 3.2)
<Nebulosa> тебе рассказать про echo?
<yurau> да, это не работает
<nekifirus> а как быть если нужно?)
<Nebulosa> nekifirus: еще раз - bc
<yurau> использовать перл или пэхэпэ или питон
<nekifirus> Nebulosa: пропустил, пошел читать)
<Nebulosa> yurau: остановись!!
<Raiden> nekifirus: x=1 ;let x=$x+1 ; echo $x
<Nebulosa> Raiden: ты не по тренду сделал.. надо то..
<Nebulosa> x=1 ;let x=$x+1 ; set | grep x
<Nebulosa> круто да?
<Raiden> лол )
<Raiden> ну да, получишь все вхождения с буквой х
<Raiden> которых может быть дохрена
<Nebulosa> это пример неудачный, надо уникальное имя идентификатора сделать и будет ок
<sharikoff> Всем прив
<blackalegator1> :)
<Raiden> nekifirus: помимо лет б бк и экспр есть ещё 1 вариант x=2 ;: $((x++)) ;echo $x
<nekifirus> Raiden: да мне нужно из одного вещественного, другое вычесть. не пойму что ты мне пишешь)
<nekifirus> разбираюсь с bc
<Raiden> ну это примеры. echo $((4-2))
<Nebulosa> echo "3.45 - 2.05" | bc и всё
<Raiden> я хотел сказать что для чего-то простого не обязательно бк , баша достаточно.
<nekifirus> Nebulosa: да не работает такая конструкция)
<Nebulosa> только что проверил
<nekifirus> let END = echo "$3-$2" | bc
<nekifirus> что не правильно?
<Nebulosa> о боже
<nekifirus> ))
<nekifirus> ну я начинающий скриптописец)
<Nebulosa> END=$(echo "$3-$2" | bc)
<nekifirus> Nebulosa: вот спасибо, добрый человек)
<Raiden> nekifirus: END=$(let $3-$2)
<skrishi> всем привет
<Raiden> гг сам запутался. let END=$3-$2
<slk> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<slk> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<rfdrew> ав
<rfdrew> Всем привет
<Anton2d> попробовал тут 11.04 с юнити2д в вбоксе - ух и жесть какую наделали... какойто айпаддоподобный непривычный интерфейс ;)
<rfdrew> Подскажите кто знает, как в bash скрипте спросить у пользователя ДА или НЕТ
<rfdrew> Подскажите кто знает, как в bash скрипте спросить у пользователя ДА или НЕТ
<blackalegator> ofc dcgjvy.
<blackalegator> щас вспомню
<blackalegator> гммм
<blackalegator> блин
<blackalegator> вылетело
<blackalegator> ВО!!!!
<blackalegator> msgbox!!!
<blackalegator> точно не помню какие там параметры
<blackalegator> но почитаю мануал по msgbo
<artus> @voice blackalegator
<blackalegator> x
<artus> !enter | blackalegator
<ubuntuhelp> blackalegator: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<blackalegator> artus я новенький, что ты только что сделал?
<artus> !v | blackalegator
<ubuntuhelp> blackalegator: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней goo.gl/5UWBR
<blackalegator> ок)
<dmay> blackalegator: да врёт он всё... просто он тебя проклял, и теперь у тебя никогда не будет нормально работать ни один линукс (
<artus> dmay, у тя там кеды опять упали чтоль? )
<dmay> artus: ни. я их переставил
<dmay> но ими только on the fly пользуюсь, когда второго моника нет
<dmay> они решили, что это выше их достоинства - запоминать, что у меня есть второй монитор (
<artus> гг
<dmay> artus: кста, в !v добавьте http:// к адресу чтоль... а то так его вряд ли хоть один клиент распознает
<dmay> вы же не хотите преумножать Ctrl+C-Ctrl+V в этом мире?
<artus> здаетцо мне не влезает туда http )
<dmay> да ладно
<dmay> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<dmay> явно-ж длиннее
<artus> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<artus> так лутше ?
<dmay> ну вот, теперь даже мой быдлоквассель видит что это ссыслка
<rfdrew> Подскажите кто знает, как в bash скрипте спросить у пользователя ДА или НЕТ
<rfdrew> или хоть что искать, в какую сторону копать
<dmay> в сторону питона
<gayasentinel2> Посмотри в скриптах sensors-detect - там есть такие диалоги.
<dmay> ну или любой статьи "баш за 24 часа для чайников"
<Zigler> Кто нибудь помогите!!! Я уже все мозги себе сломал! Опера ни в какую не видит плагинов
<razor96> Подскажите пожалуйста, как поменять MAC-адрес Wi-Fi карты.
<FlaSh> Всем привет
<Zigler> Привет
<Zigler> Кто нибудь не знает почему опера 11ой версии не видит плагинов мозилловских?
<Zigler> пути к плагинам прописаны правильно
<artus> rfdrew, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/programming-scripting/66761-how-could-i-create-bash-menu-script.html
<FlaSh> какие плагины то
<Zigler> оперу переустанавливал такая же беда
<razor96> Zigler: опера умеет видеть мозиловские плагины? оО
<Zigler> razor96: конечно умеет
<artus> она настолько несостоятельна что свои не в состоянии выпускать)
<FlaSh> да нафига те опера сдалась XD
<Zigler> FlaSh: видит только флеш, а остальные нет
<artus> rfdrew, http://bash.cyberciti.biz/decision-making/menu-driven-shell-script/ вобщем вот так, и да , осиль уже гугл
<Zigler> FlaSh: религия:-D
<FlaSh> хД
<FlaSh> шутка дня
<rfdrew> artus: я вообще искать незнаю что
<artus> rfdrew, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1248&bih=753&q=bash+script+menu&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=
<rfdrew> rfdrew: сказали бы как звать нашел бы решение
<Michael1> Кто-нибудь coreboot юзал?
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Zigler> СДЕЛАЛ!!!!!!!!! АХХАХАХАХХ!!!
<Zigler> Теперь можно пойти спать по ходу
<FlaSh> Сергей дарова
<FlaSh> Zigler: =)молодец
<FlaSh> как добился результата
<Zigler> через синаптик поставил кое что и все заработало
<razor96> Zigler: кое-что это что?
<Zigler> сейчас найду и напишу ес так надо
<Zigler> gecko-mediaplayer и moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<razor96> Zigler: спс
<Zigler> razor96: у тебя тоже не работало?
<FlaSh> да на заметку
<FlaSh> принято =)
<razor96> Zigler: у знакомого проблема такая была. Завтра он обрадуется.
<Zigler> razor96: удачи))
<Michael[]> есть кто живой?
<Sergey_IT> никого
<Michael[]> Я тут такое учинил. :)
<Michael[]> Зашил coreboot в биос. :)
<rapidsp> прикольно... apt-get в 2 потока качает.. никада раньше не замечал
<irr123> nickserv register forest123 heretic000@gmail.com
<irr123> я отжег, лол
<artus> дада)
<dmay> бюююю. расскажите что нить интересное, а, линуксоиды? я знаю, вы точно знаете что нить интересное
<Michael[]> dmay, скачай coreboot, собери и прошей.
<Michael[]> Узнаешь много интересного.
<dmay> ниииииииии. мнеб минут на 15 только, чтоб мозк от джобинга отдохнул
<Michael[]> Гм... ну ладно.
<Michael[]> http://www.braingames.ru/?path=comments&puzzle=27
<dmay> какой то убогий сайт
<dmay> да и задача тупая, коль "можно резать веревку поперек"
<Michael[]> dmay, решение в студию.
<seed22_> народ,с  флешплагином и ФФ 3,6,14 ни у кого проблем не было?
<seed22_> флешплагин адобовский, убунту 10,04
<chemodan71> Нет, проблем не было. Всё работает нормально. Убунту 10.04, фф 3.6.14, плагин адобе.
<geniusdjz> привет всем. Подскажите почему когда я ноут отрубаю от сети он пишет что мало заряда, но при это показывает 100 процентов?
<geniusdjz> Убунта 10 10
<geniusdjz> ноут сони вайо
<geniusdjz> И еще подскажите где взять какой нибудь хороший софт для тач пада, очень неудобно серфить интернет с тачпадом без его функций
<Michael[]> geniusdjz, это каких?
<geniusdjz> ну например у меня в винде левый верхний угол на таче работал как 3 кнопка мышки и я им открывал окна в фоне
<artus> и че ?
<geniusdjz> в убунте как такое же повторить?
<geniusdjz> Ну или хотя бы жесты прикрутить
<artus> geniusdjz, читать спецификацию к своему тачпаду и крутить
<artus> но так как никому кроме тебя это не надо то селяви)
<Michael[]> artus, слова истинного гентушника...
<geniusdjz> добрые вы )
<Michael[]> geniusdjz, это ты еще настоящих гентушников не видел
<Michael[]> Но вообще-то надо попробовать сделать такое.
<geniusdjz> да не, я впринципе все понимаю, уже почти привык к сочетаю ктрл+ клик но хочется что бы этот угол работал
<artus> причем тут работа угла в дровам разработчика под венду?
<artus> *к
<geniusdjz> дрова как раз не сони писала
<Michael[]> кто бы их не писал, под линукс он их портировать забыл.
<artus> ну значит проси апи у разроботчиков тачпада и вперед ваять функционал
<artus> )
<Michael[]> Да хватит ныть чтоли, я уверен, что с синаптиком можно не хуже нарулить.
<geniusdjz> возможно, но в инете читал что некто (sinaptic помоему) сделал работу мультитач на ноута[ для убунту
<artus> geniusdjz, главное не забывать что вайо официально на линукс забило , почему тут как повезет
<artus> и не до свестелок )
<artus> *поэтому
<artus> так, без света как то не прикольно )
<geniusdjz> а я официально забил на вайо с ихней вендой на ноуте которая не позволяет удобно работать и поэтому пришел сюда ибо сам не могу допилить этот долбаный тач :)
<Michael[]> geniusdjz, мультитач работает
<Michael[]> но как это связано с нажатием в левые верхний угол?
<geniusdjz> на винде работал
<geniusdjz> тут... Щаз картинку отрою
<artus> geniusdjz, еще раз повтори про работал на венде и пойдеш на венду )
<Michael[]> ну и да. synaptics вообще-то.
<artus> !win | geniusdjz
<ubuntuhelp> geniusdjz: Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<Michael[]> artus, так даже гентушники не делают. :)
<artus> Michael[], работа отдельновзятого угла тачпада не есть проблема убунты)
<geniusdjz> аа нет, вы меня не поймуте. Я не говорю что там вот работало а тут блин все так хорошо. Нет, я хочу просто выяснить если ли аналоги. НА убунту куча софта который имеет альтернативу на окнах. Короче я не говорю что как то надо прикрутить то что было в ори
<geniusdjz> гинале я альтернативу ищу
<geniusdjz> не поймете*
<artus> все вопросы к разработчикам ) на предмет реализации функционала )
<Michael[]> artus, Ну вообще это проблема синаптика, но я уверен что синаптик может отследить тап в угол тачпада. Остается проблема убунты по конфигурированию этого дела.
<Michael[]> Ой, или это проблема гнома? :)
<artus> geniusdjz, аналог 1н, или оно работаеть или нет) ну в редких случаях можно попытатся чей то придумать, на предмет написания патчей и тд, но ты же этим явно не будеш заниматся  )
<geniusdjz> я устанавливал (вроде) этот синаптик но не пойму где настройки его
<Michael[]> geniusdjz, настройки его в gconftool все какие есть
<artus> Michael[], эм... причем тут гном и убунта к отслеживанию углов? каким таким боком?
<geniusdjz> артус ну не знаю. У меня нифига нормально не работал вайфай пока не поставил дрова, так что не все с коробки работает
<artus> geniusdjz, нету у него настроек ) у него все настройки набор правил )
<Michael[]> artus, Да не к отслеживанию углов, а к графическому конфигуратору синаптика.
<artus> geniusdjz, дык у тебя и тач раборает)
<geniusdjz> вафля тоже работала
<geniusdjz> но криивоо
<geniusdjz> кстати правда есть граф конфигуратор синаптика?
<artus> вот ты мне обясни на пальцах, причем тут драйвера к запуску кой то фигны тыцяя по углам ? как по мне это уже сторонние обвязки
<seed22_> ребят, а что вы под синаптиком подразумеваете?
<artus> да я вот тоже не пойму )
<geniusdjz> да мне впринципе не обязательно в угол тыкать.
<geniusdjz> Можно к примеру мультитач
<geniusdjz> тыкать двумя пальцами
<seed22_> а я не пойму, причем менеджер пакетов к тачпаду
<seed22_> или есть еще что-то под названием синаптик?
<geniusdjz> ок, перефразирую вопрос как вы на ноуте открываете страницу в фоне?
<Michael[]> seed22_, под синаптиком мы понимаем синаптик x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics
<artus> geniusdjz, зачем ?
<geniusdjz> Ну лазиешь ты по гуглю
<Michael[]> seed22_, Ой, тут же другой синаптик... сорри.
<geniusdjz> нужно открыть пачку страниц в фоне
<geniusdjz> я пользовался треклятым углом)
<seed22_> Michael[] вижу)
<artus> geniusdjz, а у меня на ежике настроено на тройной клик )
<geniusdjz> вооо
<artus> вернее там двойнок как тройной настроен
<geniusdjz> а у меня и он не работает
<geniusdjz> мне уже хоть 4 раза тыкать
<geniusdjz> главное что бы открывало в фоне
<artus> geniusdjz, goo.gl/spWpJ ты б хоть для приличия заглянул в гугл
<artus> geniusdjz, вобщето это все на хотеи можно повесить , и нафиг не нужен будет мультитач
<Michael[]> а еще можно ходить в интернет из емакса...
<geniusdjz> с хоткеями удобно когда ноут на столе
<geniusdjz> а когда он на пузе а ты на кровати))
<artus> а вот на весу удобнее елозить пальцем ?
<Michael[]> тогда не только мультитач, но вообще тач не нужен
<geniusdjz> да, а должно быть неудобно
<geniusdjz> ?
<geniusdjz> И все таки, что поставить себе что бы открывать страницы в фоне не используя хоткеи?
<Michael[]> да вообще, продай вайо, купи асер и мышку.
<geniusdjz> мышка есть
<Michael[]> ну и все тогда
<artus> geniusdjz, в гугль батенька, в гугль )
<geniusdjz> лежа на диване особо мышой не попользуешься
<artus> найдеш решение поделишся)
<geniusdjz> да был я в вашем гугле сударь)
<geniusdjz> поэтому сюда пришел
<artus> а тут никто не знает)
<geniusdjz> ну тут мне уже с вафлей помогли
<artus> ибо мультитачи, а темболее на вайо ...
<geniusdjz> ну по сути он есть, но кромешно спит
<Michael[]> artus, истинный линуксоид вайо не купит?
<geniusdjz> кстати артус с вафлей ты мне и помог тогда
<artus> да нафиг оно надо)
<geniusdjz> хыхы
<geniusdjz> спасибо тебе
<artus> фот фигня то какая )
<artus> geniusdjz, ну вот, послушай меня тогда вовторой раз) не парся) забей ты на мультитач, коряв он и не факт что есть )
<Michael[]> а что за проблема с вайфаем была?
<geniusdjz> скорость маленькая и залипал он сильно
<Michael[]> и как решилось?
<Michael[]> сменой канала?
<artus> Michael[], выбросил он ее  )
<Michael[]> artus, кого?
<geniusdjz> да мне он этот мульти и не нужен, нужно удобно открывать окна в фоне используя мультитач
<geniusdjz> можно даже двойным кликом
<artus> Michael[], вайфаю )
<Michael[]> geniusdjz, тап в угол тачпада это не мультитач, это синглтач
<geniusdjz> хм, кстати пойду расширения для хрома поищу, авось что то есть я как то про них забыл
<artus> geniusdjz, а альт не пробывал зажимать?
<Michael[]> artus, встроенный в ноут?
<geniusdjz> ктрл зажимаю
<artus> вернее контрл
<geniusdjz> неудобно ппц))
<geniusdjz> Michael[] нет решилось установкой пакета дрова
<artus> geniusdjz, ну значит ищи как переназначить клавиши в браузере )
<Michael[]> geniusdjz, интел? бродком?
<geniusdjz> вот это мне помогло http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1201551
<geniusdjz> дык, угол сейчас не активен
<Michael[]> пфффуу... ath9k?
<geniusdjz> да
<Michael[]> должен искоробочно пахать. Мож ядро старое у вас, товарищи...
<geniusdjz> обновлял
<Michael[]> в дистрибутиве вашем.
<Michael[]> :)
<geniusdjz> но на всех устройствах инет по фале летал а вот тут не хотел
<geniusdjz> установил как по ссылке
<geniusdjz> и мне выдало 10 мегабит как и должно
<Michael[]> ну все, хватит, я понял уже...
<Michael[]> компульсии не интересуют
<artus> geniusdjz, ну и ленивый же ты http://www.synaptics.com/solutions/technology/gestures/touchpad-linux
<geniusdjz> иии
<geniusdjz> мультитач у меня щаз не работает
<Michael[]> artus, Блин, я посмотрел на эти жесты, попробовал повторить.
<Michael[]> artus, Это жесть какая-то, у меня так пальцы не двигаются.
<artus> гг
<artus> я ж говорю, от лукавого это все )
<artus> круче клитора деловского нет)
<geniusdjz> где там ссылка
<geniusdjz> или ее не должно быть? О_О
<Michael[]> artus, эта фигня, которая из клавиатуры торчит? Да ее ж можно юзать только от отсутствия альтернативы. Ее вообще придумали для людей с ограниченными возможностями.
<Michael[]> У кого только один палец работает, а остальное парализовано.
<artus> Michael[], ну если привыкнуть то красота )
<artus> а тоач блин для 10ти пальцев?
<artus> руки всегда на клавиатуре и не надо елозить по всему ноуту )
<artus> я себе клаву такую хочу ))
<geniusdjz> там драйвера только на окна
<geniusdjz> поидее синаптик должен с коробки стоять
<geniusdjz> но нет мультитача и угла то))
<artus> geniusdjz, To find out more about Synaptics Gesture Suite for Linux, please contact your Synaptics sales representative. ))
<geniusdjz> и где они
<geniusdjz> ))
<artus> а вообще настройки синаптика можно еще в ксорг занести )
<artus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=871668
<Michael[]> artus, Ты что, не понимаешь? Ему надо "поставь пакет имярек". Ссылки на маны давать бесполезно.
<artus> судя по I get the error "GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics" and tried all the above and have not managed to solve this issue.
<artus> will someone please point us to the right direction?
<artus> ему ничего не светит)
<geniusdjz> имярек?
<Michael[]> artus, гсинаптик умер, его функционал перенесен в гконф.
<Michael[]> geniusdjz, загугли
<artus> да мне в принципе всеравно) я им не пользуюсь)
<geniusdjz> так и писать имярек? О_О
<artus> угу)
<geniusdjz> хм
<artus> гг
<Michael[]> geniusdjz, напиши
<billpnz> доброй ночи всем в чяте
<billpnz> ребят, у кого можно помощи попросить?
<Michael[]> billpnz, вон с geniusdjz проконсультируйся. Видный специалист.
<rfdrew> что нужно?
<geniusdjz> я тут подумал, что легче всего переназначить правый клик на открытие фоновой вкладке в хроме, но вопрос в том какие
<geniusdjz> как*
<dmay> geniusdjz: а колёсико уже отвалилось?
<geniusdjz> у меня ноут и тачпад
<dmay> а...
<dmay> ну Ктрл+клик
<geniusdjz> да знаю я
<Michael[]> geniusdjz, Вот ты неправильный ноут купил. На леновах есть третья кнопка около тачпада
<geniusdjz> хочу привести все к клику одной клавишей
<billpnz> вот какая штука. убунта 10.10 гном 2.32
<billpnz> при некоторых "ошибочных" действиях экран на пол-секунды тускнел. и я видел, что удаляю то, что удалить нельзя, например. так вот. теперь тускнеть-то тускнеет, а вот обратно - никак. только рестарт гнома. при этом новые окна/приложения открываются с нормаль
<dmay> леново это Ъ, леново это бывшие ИБМы
<Michael[]> вроде они и щас ибм
<billpnz> только русские, да)
<Michael[]> страшные только
<dmay> не. счас они именно леново
<billpnz> страшные это да
<Michael[]> billpnz, и что же в них русского?
<billpnz> сборка
<Michael[]> billpnz, мда?
<billpnz> и походу дизигн
<dmay> вот не надо ляля про страшные... это ваши глянцевые асеры страшные как ночной кошмар блондинки
<Michael[]> ну дизигн у них такой был задолго до.
<billpnz> у меня асер. матовый. шершавенький)
<Michael[]> dmay, Асеры тоже не эталон.
<inkvizitor68sl> асусы эталон
<Michael[]> но все-таки получше...
<dmay> Michael[]: ничто не эталон кроме тхинкпадов >.<
<Michael[]> inkvizitor68sl, хьюлиты эталон
<dmay> даже моя быдлосоня
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: а вас, макойопов, воопще не спрашивают :3
<inkvizitor68sl> Michael[], говно твои хьюлеты
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, мако?
<inkvizitor68sl> ничо не спутал) ?
<Michael[]> Они не мои, к сожалению.
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: а, соори, с ленстром попутал )
<billpnz> парни, подскажите мне чтоделать с гномом? задолбался каждый раз после лишнего бакспейса перезапускать)
<dmay> billpnz: ccms -> там где то есть эффект типа Notify
<dmay> billpnz: отключи нафиг
<dmay> billpnz: можно вместе с компизом
<dmay> и гномом
<dmay> и ноутбуком
<dmay> и вообще спать пора
<billpnz> не. компиз нужон - девочкам нравица
<dmay> billpnz: девочкам должна машина нравиться, а не резиновые окошки
<billpnz> хм.. ну, наверно и ты тоже прав
<dmay> я всегда прав, вон, у inkvizitor68sl спроси
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<Michael[]> Я щас скажу что еще девчонкам нравится.
<inkvizitor68sl> всегда прав йа
<billpnz> щас вы наговорите, знатоки)
<Michael[]> Есть тут девчонки фчяте?
<Michael[]> а то вдруг я ошибаюсь...
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: сколько будет 2+2?
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, зависит от пространства, в котором рассматривать. в евклидовом - 4
<Michael[]> inkvizitor68sl, вообще-то пространство тут ни при чем
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: не угадал, не от пространства, а от системы счисления :3
<Michael[]> А вот с другой стороны, в троичной системе счисления это будет 11
<dmay> так что очень даже 11
<Michael[]> dmay, +++
<dmay> отсюда вывод - настройки по умолчанию не всегда добро
<dmay> billpnz: так что сноси компиз нафиг
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, от системы счисления это мало зависит
<inkvizitor68sl> потому как в конечном представлении это всё равно 4
<Michael[]> inkvizitor68sl, на калькуляторе посчитай.
<inkvizitor68sl> 11 в троичной -
<inkvizitor68sl> это не 11 в десятичной
<Michael[]> и что?
<inkvizitor68sl> а потому НЕ 11, а 4
<Michael[]> А я говорю не 4 а 11.
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<Michael[]> Десятичная система выбрана произвольно.
<inkvizitor68sl> уверен 0 ?
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: тогда надо было уточн...
<dmay> понял, понял (
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop
<Michael[]> inkvizitor68sl, вполне уверен. :)
<dmay> да, Вы всегда правы, товарищ Оператор
<inkvizitor68sl> где там мой запылившийся баномет хД
<Michael[]> Думаешь щас бухнемся на колени и будем целовать тебя в попу?
<dmay> ...развели тут кровавой тирании, нигадаи...
<inkvizitor68sl> Michael[], конечно, обязаны.
<Michael[]> Вива ля резистонс!
<dmay> кстати про резисторы
<Che> Вот так-то.
<inkvizitor68sl> Che, а хошь фичу увидеть?
<inkvizitor68sl> смари
<inkvizitor68sl> top открой
<billpnz>  dmay: спасибо. эффект называется рефлекшн
<Michael[]> inkvizitor68sl, Ну и что?
<dmay> billpnz: нуяхз, ццсм позледний раз года два назад видел )
<billpnz> =)
<dmay> там три с половиной полезных эффекта, остальное - баловство и ширпотреб
<Michael[]> inkvizitor68sl, Ну так в чем фича-то?
<dmay> кароче ну вас к ночи, где мой сервер??
<billpnz> ну можно наставить всего и получить кошмар. я так делал когда только переехал)
<dmay> у, буржуины-нищеброды, не могли себе нормальных лицензий на сервер терминалов купить (
<Michael[]> ink|off|ZNC, Hasta la victoria sempre. i'Patria o muerte.
<NavalDevil> :) Доброй ночи... Есть кто мог бы ответить на пару вопросов? Проблема с настройкой монитора. (не выставить рабочее разрешение)
<artus> !q | NavalDevil
<ubuntuhelp> NavalDevil: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<billpnz> о. класс. значитца я все правильно спросил, раз меня не ткнули в релп)
<inkvizitor68sl> долбаная московия
<artus> гг
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, это пвл фокус с топом ? когда его запускаеш ты вылетаеш? )
<artus> *был
<inkvizitor68sl> ping
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl, Понг.
<dmay> NavalDevil: купи мак
<billpnz> система->параметры->мониторы нет?
<Michael[]> artus, хорошо бы
<dmay> billpnz: не боись, ткнуть в "купимак" гораздо позорнее чем в репл :3
<artus> dmay, у тя того, приступы тролизма по причине того что скай до тебя с банометом не добрался? )
<geniusdjz> даааа есть
<NavalDevil> Ubuntu 10.10  Maverick Meerkat. Я хочу установить разрешение на мониторе 1680*1050. Но его нет в списке доступных. Установил драйвера последние для видео карты geForce 9800gt. Монитор samsung T220N. http://www.samsung.com/ru/support/detail/supportPrdDetail.do?menu=SP01&prd_mdl_cd=LS22TWHSU2%2fCI&srchword=SyncMaster T220
<dmay> artus: нет, по причине того, что на сервере терминалов кончились доступные лицензии и я сижу балду пиннаю пока кто нить не освободит одну 8]
<artus> гг
<Michael[]> гениальный ответ
<artus> NavalDevil, дайвера то откуда ставил?
<geniusdjz> нашел расширение для хрома которое позволяет открывать страницы в фоне посредством правой кнопкой мышки. Что бы открыть контекстное меню ее нужно подержать чуть дольше
<geniusdjz> куль чо
<artus> geniusdjz, это тебе не подойдет) тебе надо правый уголок тачпада активировать)
<geniusdjz> защем ??
<NavalDevil> Система сама предложила поставить последнюю версию драйвера. Я только жал ок ок, все ставилось автоматом.
<Michael[]> Убунта и правда стала юзер-френдли
<artus> NavalDevil, а что nvidia сетитнгс говорит? какой драйвер то?
<NavalDevil> Данный монитор и под windows  не работает без драйвера. на сайте производителя драйвер только под win
<Michael[]> NavalDevil, так и говорит, что не ты драйвер поставил, а Марк что-то там навертел, а ты только на кнопку жал.
<artus> хы
<billpnz> dmay: у меня о5 началось>:o дисплей также гаснет ИЧСХ после снятия/вставки любой галки в настройках компиза все норм
<artus> NavalDevil, грязный хинт, gtf 1680 1050 60
<Michael[]> NavalDevil, Вкратце, тебе придется modeline свой сгенерить/сочинить.
<NavalDevil> Driver version 260.19.06
<dmay> драйвер для монитора... у него там что, пять усб-хабов, вентилятор и принтер внутрях? оО
<Michael[]> dmay, усб-хабу не нужен драйвер
<Michael[]> даже если их 5
<artus> и вообще, если без дров и в венде моник не работает, то к линуксу то какие притензии могут быть? )
<billpnz> вентилятору тоже
<NavalDevil> да нет.. просто система не разрешает выставить разрешение рабочее для данного монитора.
<dmay> Michael[]: ну так это же Самвсунъг
<Michael[]> А вот интересно, усб-хабы можно в каскады объединять?
<billpnz> можна
<Michael[]> Соединять аплинками, так сказать.
<artus> NavalDevil, все она разрешает, я уже сказал как ее упрашивать)
<dmay> Michael[]: можно. только не нужно
<Michael[]> dmay, ясно что не нужно, меня теоретическая возможность интересует
<Michael[]> billpnz, пробовал?
<dmay> госпаде, какой же этот Т220 страшный та...
<artus> NavalDevil, ты вправе даже 100500 на 500100 выставить, ток моник ругнется)
<billpnz> ато. я на закачке 3 года работал)
<NavalDevil> Артус... там есть кнопочка адвансед.. жму ее)) ставлю 1680*1050 )) и тупо за границы моника уходит картинка)
<billpnz> когда еще небыло этих ваших блютузов) 40 шнуров, чо)
<artus> прикольно )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, а напиши что нибудь на толксах
<Michael[]> billpnz, на закачке чего? Шансона в мобилы чтоли?
<inkvizitor68sl> кое что в вичате проверить хочу
<billpnz>  Michael[], да
<Michael[]> и что, быстрее качать всем через один порт?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ещё раз
<Michael[]> Чем напихать в PCI 5 штук контроллеров.
<inkvizitor68sl> только без хайлайта
<billpnz> не
<billpnz> я не про то
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, супер, пасиба)
<inkvizitor68sl> alt-z правильно работает
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, O_o
<artus> эм... а че там у тебя на нем ?
<inkvizitor68sl> alt-z разворачивает одно окно на всю консоль
<inkvizitor68sl> я боялся, что в тком режиме хотлист работать не будет
<inkvizitor68sl> и я вообще не буду видеть, что в скрытых окнах что то пишут)
<inkvizitor68sl> всё, ушел
<NavalDevil> собственно если бы я имел с этим дело)) раньше.. ладно бы еще...
<NavalDevil> вот что мне пишет оно
<NavalDevil> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<NavalDevil> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<artus> NavalDevil, грязный хинт, gtf 1680 1050 60 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<geniusdjz> кстати, у меня еще проблема. Когда из ноута вытаскиваю зарядку он пишет про маленький уровень заряда но на значке в трее показывате 100 процентов
<geniusdjz> как это предупреждение убрать?
<artus> geniusdjz, выпилить значек
<Michael[]> это уж точно надо у марка спросить
<dmitry> ghbdtn
<dmitry> \привет
<geniusdjz> ну и останусь я в непеденеи сколько там заряда осталось
<dmay> dmitry: что сломал?
<Michael[]> оПХБЕР
<billpnz> Guest47405 b nt,t yt [djhfnm)
<Guest47405> 28-dmay- ничего
<dmay> Guest47405: а чего пришёл?
<artus> !pm > NavalDevil
<ubuntuhelp> NavalDevil, please see my private message
<artus> NavalDevil, вот это то и надо всунуть в ксорг
<artus> и передернуть иксы
<Guest47405> толлько поставил систему проверяю
<billpnz> система дала сбой походу
<artus> хы... нашол как в 1ну строку снести гном, полностью... фееричненько)
<artus> http://raznoit.ru/2010/09/polnoe-udalenie-gnome/
<dmay> всего т два экрана
<billpnz> artus: не работаит
<dmay> командная строка в линуксе ето даааа, это удобно, просто и очевидно )
<artus> billpnz, дык ты табом пользуйся при набивании)
<NavalDevil> гребанный виндовс.. юзал бы сразу линукс.. не мучался бы с моником сейчас((((
<billpnz> дадада.. это виндомс во всем виноват, не иначе
<NavalDevil> ну так все аказуалили.. а дело коснулось самому что-то настроить.. сидишь репу чешишь) т.к. не знаешь)
<NavalDevil> xrandr --addmode VGAW 1680x1050_60    так нужно прописать?)
<artus> кто там вчера хотел UEC и Eucalyptus ???
<Michael[]> А у тебя есть что-то из этого?
 * artus закапывает ман обратно если никому не надо
<artus> Michael[], тебе надо?
<Michael[]> artus, если это какие-то клевые дизайнерские наркотики, то да.
<artus> гг
<artus> ну облачные сервера на бубунте в какой то мере могут считатцо клевыми дазайнерскими наркотиками)
<Michael[]> ух... нет, спасибо, я как-нибудь по старинке...
<dmay> убивать этих одминов. и руки вырывать и на видное место вешать, чтоб другим неповадно было >.<
<dmay> мало того, что у них лицензий на TS нет, так ещё и права пользователям криво розданы, и SQL недоконфигурян и вообще адъ, израель и go-live через неделю >.<
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-05
<NavalDevil> avaldevil@navaldevil-PC:~$ xrandr --newmode "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync
<NavalDevil> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<NavalDevil> что не так?(((  без вашей помощи, сидеть мне всю жизнь на 1024*768 ))))
<artus> а зачем тебе  xrandr ?
<artus> "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync  надо совать в xorg.conf
<artus> в секцию монтора кажись
<NavalDevil>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ? сюда?
<artus> угу
<NavalDevil> Section "Screen"Section "Module"Section "Device"   вот эти секции есть
<artus> не помню я , загугли на предмет gtf xorg
<NavalDevil> ааа ... секции монитор нет.. ее нужно самому определить.. ща попробую)
<kub3r> 1
<skrishi> всем доброй ночи )
<AndreX> права всем
<artus> нафиг всем права, на рудники всех, урановые
<AndreX> xD
<AndreX> очипятка
<NavalDevil> уронил X server))))))))
<dmay> всё, грязные линупсоиды, завидуйте, я спать пошёл!
<artus> ну молодец же ) сноси его вообще нафиг)
<artus> @kick dmay вали )
<NavalDevil> молодец что смог запустить снова)) но победить пока не могу) не получается)
<dmay> не, ну так это не английски как то...
<artus> dmay, ты ж ушол )
<artus> гг
<dmay> не по феншую, тксзть
<NavalDevil> погуглил.. сделал как народ пишет.. не работает.. ругается и не стартует
<dmay> я лучше тогда тут с вами перекурю и чаю хлебну
<dmay> а потом спать
<artus> @kban dmay 10 вот так по феншую )
<NavalDevil> пойду еще попляшу с бубном)) надеюсь вернуться с работающим Х сервером)
<artus> и не мечтай)
<artus> сутки ты еще точно будеш страдать)
<AndreX> оптимист
<artus> реалист)
<NavalDevil> ну я не парюсь)) мне главное самому научиться)) благо учусь в институте на информатики)) так что меня это не пугает)
<NavalDevil> буду плясать до победы)
<artus> я бы на твоем месте начал плясать в сторону гугления, а паралельно в сторону курения ксорга )
<NavalDevil> главное не сдаваться)) 8-)
<NavalDevil> так я гуглю) под боком ноут стоит)) на нем гуглю) а тут пляшу
<artus> дык ставиш драйвер мыши, ставиш links2 и гуглиш без иксов )
<artus> dmay, неспать!
<NavalDevil> такс)) к этому я приду чуть позже) с дровами миши и линксом)) дайте с этим разобраться) )вам легко сказать, вы уже так сказать бывалые)
<NavalDevil> а я еще кипятильник) до чайника даже не дорос))
<NavalDevil> вышел)
<dmay> artus: я не сплю, я курить ходил
<dmay> :Р
<dmay> ппц, видеообзоры блоков питания на хабре >.<
<dmay> не торт
<artus> uu
<artus> гг
<artus> особенно учитывая что реально комп тянет ват 300 потолок то там наверно кие то монстры киловатные толкают?
<dmay> яхз, там на шоукадре баба с вентилятором с диодами
<dmay> вниманиевброс http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/114871/
<dmay> и почему я чуствую что знаю содержание 90% каментов ещё до того, как открыл страницу?
<artus> ну че , виндовс проплатила и пропеарила себя0
<artus> а 80% проблем тупо надуманая
<dmay> фигня проблемы, главное - реакция населения хД
<artus> ибо, если ты написал что продвинутый пользователь в резюме, это не значит что ты умееш тыцять в синенький значек интернета
<artus> и по большому счетц должен разобратцо с любым предоставленым тебе интерфейсом
<artus> вобщем зажрались хомячки
<AndreX> точняк
<dmay> но триста каментов :3
<artus> но да, те 20% которым без венды никуда насиловать тоже не стоит, им надо значит надо
<artus> а то что марьиваннабугалтер не может найти косынку и поэтому работать не может это вааще бред
<dmay> вброс оказался годный
<artus> нафиг бы увольнял
<dmay> artus: а у тебя уже есть акк на неторте? ты в этой темке уже насрал свою кучку? )
<artus> бухов которые не точто разберутцо с тем что те надо но и добишут себе необходимые модули на 1с вааагон и маленькая тележка
<artus> dmay, было бы где гадить)
<artus> и с другой стороны, что мешает закупать теже принтсерверы и остальное рабочее и совместимое с линуксом оборудование на тендерах? и будет оно всяко дешевле чем то что сынок соседа по знакомству посоветовал
<artus> кароче не хотят просто вникать, вот отсюда весь срач и идет
<dmay> срач идёт из такого тёплого и привычного "микрософт кааазлы, линукс ня"
<artus> да скорее из за того как преподносят новость)
<artus> в теплых солнечных тонах)
<dmay> ну так неторт же )
<artus> а если б написали что ахтунг, в германии такой же дурдом как в совке , ибо консерватизьма у них поболее и фиг ты кого заставиш пересеть на инструмент который он тупо не желает даже видеть ибо изучал другой
<dmay> ты что, хочешь адекватности на хабре??
<artus> в отличии от наших они хоть какой то изучали ) наши только  фразу продвинутый пользователь изучили)
<dmay> тебе может и сюда нагнать специалистов по убунте, да? )
<artus> ненене))) ненадо )
<artus> с другой стороны, для некоторого софта (чаще всего платного) аналогов нет вообще, а если и есть, то сильно уступают в возможностях (исключение наверное только GIMP, да и то у него есть далеко не все возможности фотошопа) ...
<artus> феерично, как всегда леменги на острие атаки
<dmay> нудык
<artus> канечно, в фотошопе же есть мегаплагины типа сделать штамп горбольницы, а в гимпе рисовать надо ....
<dmay> ты ещё в блог мелкософта сходи лол
<artus> аналогов нет... да мозгов нет чтоб понять что не сошолся клином на вендософте свет
<artus> dmay, меня зобанят сразуже )
<dmay> artus: ты счас выступаешь как такой же фонатег, только из противоположного лагеря )
<artus> dmay, вот простой пример, беремсреднестатистического вендузятника, которых хочет сконвертить себе на телефон сериал
<dmay> нам бя ещё б макойопа какого нить, для полного комплекта )
<artus> dmay, дослушай
<dmay> artus: да знаю я все эти ааргументы, не парься )
<dmay> сам сколько и с той и с другой стороны выступал хД
<artus> дык вот, ему надо найти мегапрограму которая конвертит на его телефон, оппа, денег стоит, но ниче... полазим по крякосайтом, наловим вирусни, взломаем, опа.. не работает... вернее качество как то уг
<artus> так за вечер нашли .. причем , нет чтоб пойти и спросить гугла, оно на форум пишет и неделю ждет... вобщем нашол сконвертил
<artus> но оказываетцо оно не умеет для псп его конвертить
<artus> пошли по новому кругу.. зато 1ну кнопку нажал и гут
<dmay> artus: внезапно, ты думаешь, ТАКОМУ пользователю в линуксе будет легче?
<artus> ну фигня что или звук норм, или картинка... но ниче, главное что просто
<artus> а ниче что все решаемо 1й строчкой в консольке причем под что хош и как хош
<dmay> бгггггг
<artus> и ее даже ненадо выдумывать , перечитывая тонны манов, готовые решения под ногами тоннами валяютцо, только бери и пользуй
<dmay> [стандартная вонб про домохозяйку штудирующую маны]
<artus> и всеравно веть оно обертку для менкодера ишет
<artus> да они ноют что ваааахххх... как в се слооожно в линуксе.. я герой венду ставлю по 10ть раз в месяц... че там ее ставить , я восне по телефону ставил ее , не просыпаясь, причем человек вообще комп видел чуть ли не 3й раз, я думал что
<artus> мне приснилось пока он мне не перезвонил и не поблагодарил
<artus> было бы над чем там думать
<artus> все думанье заключается в правильной формулировке вопроса, и касательно бубунты это 90% найти решение вопроса за 10-15 минут, и дальше тупо копипастом
<artus> можно даже моск не включая
<dmay> ВНЕЗАПНО, при правильной постановке вопроса даже под дос нагуглить решение - дело на 15 минут
<artus> ну если у тебя конечно не вопрос как завести фигзнает какой твтюнер который мне еще дедушка с фронта принес, спер его у поверженого ссовцап
<artus> ну дык
<dmay> хотя нет, под дос это нынче будет с полчасика )
<dmay> кароч спать я пошёл окончательно )
<artus> стоять
<dmay> чочо?
<dmay> пять утра итить!
<artus> dmay, вот смотри, возмем 90е , если конторе надо был функционал они че делали? прально, писали для себя софт
<dmay> ну
<artus> а щас че ? у нас ексченж не работаеть
<artus> тьху на них
<dmay> ну так если его ставил очередной студент Петя с химфака, то что вы хотели?
<artus> вобщем унылые они и зажравшиеся леминги кричащие что под линух нифига нет
<dmay> а, вон ты что доказываешь )
<artus> 20ть лет назат под венду тоже нифига небыло, и есть только потому что надо было , пот и писали
<artus> *вот
<artus> а щас только кричать гаразды то нима функционала, опенсорс не сделает его
<dmay> под линуксом с этим сложнее, тк тут не особо уважают платный софт. да и вообще это явление слабо развито )
<artus> дык того, вперед, только включите мозги, напишите тот же 1c , и будете получать мильены
<artus> темболее вы в состоянии проанализировать ошибки, не надо по граблям топтатцо
<artus> чей то я нафлудил)
<dmay> а конкретно про 1С - она своих денег стоит не как платформа, а как толпа умных(б-м) дяденек, которые её синхронизируют с нашим законодательством
<dmay> вот и я про то-же. спать пора
<dmay> краткий итог: все люди - тупые ленивые скоты. /thread
<artus> ну ее и 20ть лет назад в весьма унылом виде практически без вункционала успешно за 1к зелени толкали
<dmay> потому что аалоги ещё убожей были )
<artus> дадада!!!
<dmay> и не 20 лет, кста, а поменьше таки
<dmay> галактику, вон, только 15 назад пилить начали
<dmay> кстати, сначала её начали _продавать_, а потом уже пилить
<artus> да 1н фиг, писали то те кто 20ть лет тому чудеса творили с електроникой
<dmay> получилось ЭПИЧНО
<dmay> всёвсёВСЁЁЁЁЁспать
<artus> да ее и щас продают а потом уже пилят)
<artus> давай
<dmay> буенос ночес
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Понг.
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @deop
<sharikoff> узнал курилка старая...
<nekifirus> Утро!
<nekifirus> у меня тут такой интересный симптом)
<nekifirus> доп.клавиатура не работает
<nekifirus> врубаю комп, авторизовываюсь - работает. через 5 минут не работает)
<dimm> недоброе утро ? ;-)
<Nebulosa> недоброе неутро?
<dimm> nekifirus, смотри что в логах - dmesg
<nekifirus> dimm: блин, подрубал ща усбшную и теперь не найду там ничего. На усб-шной работает.
<nekifirus> dimm: хоть примерно чего искать?) keyboard?)
<dimm> nekifirus, подключил клаву, ввел 'dmesg | tail'   , тебе вывелось последних строчек 10..... далее уже сам поймешь
<dimm> nekifirus, а что такое доп. клава?
 * dimm пошел собираться на работу
<AndreX> цифрафой блок дополнительный наверно )
<nekifirus> угу
<nekifirus> а ничего не выводит после такой процедуры
<nekifirus> клава ps\2
<AndreX> она у тебя на другом компе норм робит?
<AndreX> или в другой оси
<nekifirus> хы
<kamyshovyy> q!
<inkvizitor68sl> что то мне актуальный хром вообще не нравится(
<revitaks> здрасти, есть кто?
<revitaks> у меня такой трабл: опера весь Ютуб показывает в розовом цвете, Мазила показывает нормально, но при этом дико тормозит  у меня 10.10 и Dell нетбук
<revitaks> сам вопрос: что с можно с оперой сделать?
<inkvizitor68sl> revitaks, хром поставь
<revitaks> inkvizitor68sl: вариант принят))
<inkvizitor68sl> google.com/chrome
<inkvizitor68sl> ставишь отсюда пакет
<inkvizitor68sl> потом aptitude update && aptitude install google-chrome-unstable
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или beta
<inkvizitor68sl> я на unstable сижу, оно шустрое
<inkvizitor68sl> правда иногда при обновлениях баги вылазят
<inkvizitor68sl> некритичные, но раздражающие
<revitaks> а с оперой нет смысла сражаться, да?
<revitaks> inkvizitor68sl: хром тоже стал розовым
<revitaks> inkvizitor68sl: первый клип показал нормально, а потом порозовел
<ur5imw>  на "стоячей" машине процесор молотит на 50-70%     в "системном мониторе" не   таких процев которые  нагрузили бы проц ...в чем проблема?
<sharikoff> чо за машина?
<sharikoff> роутер?
<ur5imw>  леново
<ur5imw>   ноут
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> прочитал стоечной
<sharikoff> на десктопе незнаю
<ur5imw>  я давно заметил что   банеры довольно хорошо грузят проц....  все выключено
<ur5imw>  до этого была включена Опера
<sharikoff> посмотри top
<ur5imw> что там смотреть?
<sharikoff> и узнаешь кто грузит
<ur5imw>  не
<sharikoff> кто грузит
<sharikoff> да
<ur5imw>  нет там ничего
<sharikoff> есть
<ur5imw>  один процес грузит на 4%
<sharikoff> ну вот
<sharikoff> а системный монитор -фуфло
<ur5imw>  тут я вывалился  с инета
<sharikoff> говорю топ рулит
<sharikoff> а системный мониор фуфло
<ur5imw>     top  нет ничего
<ur5imw>  4% -7% показывает нагрузку
<sharikoff> ну правильно он показывает
<ur5imw>  но в тоже время температура на процессоре растет.... при "стоячей" машине !
<ur5imw>  нагрузка на один проц 100% а на другой 12%
<sharikoff> поставь htop
<sharikoff> он по процам показывает
<ur5imw>  так я и так вижу что   прцесор молотит
<ur5imw>  вопрос  из-за чего он молотит?
<ur5imw> ведь все проги выключены...
<sharikoff> ну поспрашивай кого нть еще часа три
<sharikoff> может перестанет молотить
<sharikoff> надо ж разобраться
<sharikoff> а не народ тут напрягать
<ur5imw> ...мне проще наверное машину перегрузить... но просто интересно ...
<sharikoff> я те сказал поставь хтоп посмотри процессы
<sharikoff> кто грузит
<ur5imw>  грузит команда apt-get   -qq  -y update
<sharikoff> ну вот
<sharikoff> у тя в фоне обновление идет походу
<ur5imw>  не ....  посети  ни чего не качаеться
<AndreX> так наверно скачалось уже и ставиться
<ur5imw>  с моим инетом этоне возможно:)
<ur5imw>  каждые 1-2  минуту обрывы
<ur5imw>  скачатьнадо 200-300 метров а скорость к инету 1 м\с   я бы точно заметил:)
<AndreX> выруби установку обновлений в фоновом режиме
<ur5imw>  так выключено  и никогда такого не было...
<ur5imw>  проц грузился в Опере на банерных страничках
<ur5imw>  тту выключаю оперу а нагрузка  на проц мах... поэтому и возник ввопрос...
<AndreX> а железо какое
<GregIlya> Привет всем !В виртуал боксе же можно казать диск на котором стоит винда что бы не создовать виртуальный?
<AndreX> можно
<GregIlya> а не поделитесь сслкой на мануал?а тоя пока нашел тока где ставить виртуальынй диск и устонавливать винду...
<ur5imw>  AndreX: lenovo g 450
<AndreX> GregIlya: http://mirspo.narod.ru/vbox/ch09s10.html
<AndreX> ur5imw: а проц какой?
<ur5imw>  AndreX:-Processors-
<ur5imw> Celeron(R) Dual-Core CPU       T3100  @ 1.90GHz		: 1895,00MHz
<ur5imw> Celeron(R) Dual-Core CPU       T3100  @ 1.90GHz		: 1895,00MHz
<ur5imw>  //2 проца
<AndreX> 1
<AndreX> это 2 ядра
<ur5imw> ... да... но  эмулируют до 2:)
<GregIlya> мне я так понимаю по этому пункту делать      9.10.1.Доступ ко всему жесткому диску   ???
<AndreX> если у тебя нет автоматического обновления то и apt-get   -qq  -y update недолжно быто тогда в памяи смотри в автозапуске может туда чё записал
 * z13 думает: это канал про газовые котлы? у меня котел сломался, цуко. холодно теперь дома.
<GregIlya> сколько максимум опретивы может понадобится ubuntu?
<AndreX> GregIlya: учёные ещё не подсчитали
<GregIlya> ну просто я как понял надо поделить оперативу для убунты и для виртуальной машины....
<AndreX> выдели для винды 256 мб и хватит ей
<AndreX> если xp
<ur5imw>  AndreX: ничего подобного нет.... и ничего не записывал.... в основном вся нагрузка происходила в Опере , на "банерных" страничках и после выключения Оперы нагрузка падала до 0...  в этот раз   этого не произошло....
<ur5imw>  как остановить этот процесс?
<AndreX> killall имя поцесса
<AndreX> или через htop
<AndreX> ur5imw: ставь хром
<ur5imw>  AndreX:  стоит и чем то нравиться, но не "доделаный":)
<ur5imw> AndreX: killall имя поцесса.... так просто не остановишь...к сожалению вынужден покинуть вас ...:-D
<inkvizitor68sl> хорошо, когда у тебя куча своих
<inkvizitor68sl> в универе инет перекрыли
<inkvizitor68sl> типа "на этот сайт нельзя"
<inkvizitor68sl> а ssh работает
<inkvizitor68sl> идиоты..
<NeCrOLqo_O> Ïîñëå òîãî êàê ÿ ïîñòàâèë áîëåå ñòàðûå äðîâà, ÿ íå ìîãó çàëîãèíèòüñÿ, â óãëó âûëàçèò íàäïèñü "Íå óäàëîñü ïðèìåíèòü ñîõðàíåííóþ êîíôèãóðàöèþ ìîíèòîðîâ", çàòåì ñèñòåìà çàíîâî çàñòàâëÿåò ëîãèíèòüñÿ è ñíîâà ýòî, è òàê áåñêîíå÷íî, êàê ìíå óäàëèòü ýòè äðîâà ÷åðåç êîíñîëü?
<inkvizitor68sl> !utf8 | NeCrOLqo_O
<ubuntuhelp> NeCrOLqo_O: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<GregIlya> http://wiki.winehq.org/UsefulRegistryKeys я чот не пойму,тут описывается как джостик logitech dual action на wine завести?
<GregIlya> подскажите пожалуста...
<AndreX>  /join #wine
<NeCrOLqo_O> После того как я поставил более старые дрова, я не могу залогиниться, в углу вылазит надпись "Не удалось применить сохраненную конфигурацию мониторов", затем система заново заставляет логиниться и снова ошибка, и так бесконечно, как мне удалить эти д
<AndreX> NeCrOLqo_O: какие дрова? какая вдяха?
<AndreX> и*
<NeCrOLqo_O> fx 5500 дрова версии 96
<NeCrOLqo_O> Geforce fx5500*
<AndreX> убиваеш иксы и в консоли sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
<NeCrOLqo_O> ок спс, ща попробую :)
<kamyshovyy> !тест
<inkvizitor68sl> kamyshovyy, чего? )
<inkvizitor68sl> нет такой команды
<teska[work]> kamyshovyy 2 полоски...
<kamyshovyy> inkvizitor68sl: жаль (((
<kamyshovyy> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<AndreX> тест
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Failed!
<kamyshovyy> teska[work]: ?
<teska[work]> <kamyshovyy> !тест
<kamyshovyy> teska[work]: хД не не не
<GregIlya> Кто нить подключал геймпад к убунту???
<ck80> GregIlya да, не работает
<GregIlya> эт ,плохо,но буду пробовать...
<blackalegator> Всем привет!
<blackalegator> Никто не додскажет автоматические свитчеры раскладки клавиатуры?
<FlaSh> Всем привет
<im2cute4u> всем ку
<FlaSh> Ку
<blackalegator> ЧЕРТ! Сейчас переписывал реферат с бумаги. Написал около половины. Смотрю на экран и... Вижу, что все написан английскими буквами. Че делать?((
<inkvizitor68sl> blackalegator, запустить последний gajim]
<inkvizitor68sl> ццпоставить плагин для смены раскладки напечатанногг
<inkvizitor68sl> воткнуть нужное в строку ввода
<inkvizitor68sl> нажать alt-r
<blackalegator> какой?
<inkvizitor68sl> 0.15.*
<blackalegator> как называется-то плагин этот?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://trac-plugins.gajim.org/ WrongLayoutPlugin Press alt+r to convert chars typed in wrong layout( Rus<>Eng).
<blackalegator> Спасибо!!! А то я уж отчаялся))
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop
<AndreX> ещё как вариант xneur
<inkvizitor68sl> не очень то и вариант
<inkvizitor68sl> он вряд ли осилит сразу весь док "перевексти"
<skai> помоему низя этот плагин советовать.пусть учится самоконтролю
<tsvyak07> Всем  привет
<revitaks> здрасти всем.
<tsvyak07> кто работал с pure-ftpd
<tsvyak07> ???
<revitaks> у меня такой проблем: опера и хром весь ютуб показывают розовым, как можно исправить?
<tsvyak07> О_о
<tsvyak07> переустанавливал ??
<tsvyak07> ????
<skai> revitaks: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/fix-pinkred-youtube-videos-bug-using.html
<tsvyak07> hello
<GregIlya> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.04/?q=qjoypad Поодскажите как установить а то при установке ошибку выдаёт...
<GregIlya> некотороый программы качаются архивами.что с ними делать?
<GregIlya> ну подскажите пожалуста...
<skalmi> GregIlya: разархивируй и собери
<Scorpion_on> где найти деб пакет java'ы?
<skalmi> ---
<nebulosa> ... а что с репами?
<nebulosa> Scorpion_on ?
<Scorpion_on> nebulosa, sun-java5-jdk ?
<nebulosa> openjdk
<Scorpion_on> nebulosa, openjdk-6-jre стоит уже
<nebulosa> mission complete
<Scorpion_on> nebulosa, програма всеравно требует яву)
<ZeleZ> здравия всему честному народу!
<ZeleZ> небольшой вопросец.. бубунта 10.10..  в домашней директории появился файл core 1,5Гига.. что це такэ? можно ли дельнуть, а то места на жд вовсе кропаль
<ck80> ZeleZ это от какойто программы скорей всего
<ck80> попробуйте залезть внутр него, посмотреть, может какие зацепки найдёте
<ZeleZ> тоже думаю что от какой-то проги хвост..
<ZeleZ> унутре него есть инфа про xbmc.. буду сносить таки
<stalker> DarkStalker
<nebulosa> stalker ок
<stalker>  /msg nickserv info DarkStalker
<GregIlya> Есть ли щас чо нить в стандартном репозитории для калибровки джойстика?
<GregIlya> А то не могу найти...
<stalker>  /msg nickserv info stalker_kg
<GregIlya> sudo apt-get install jscalibrator команда не работает хотя в кучу мануалов упоминается...
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что такого пакета не существует
<GregIlya> а где ж его взять то?)
<inkvizitor68sl> GregIlya, а с чего ты взял, что он вообще существует в природе?
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу, в репах
<inkvizitor68sl> http://dir.filewatcher.com/d/Debian/i386/x11/jscalibrator_1.5.0-5_i386.deb.128316.html вот тут качай и ставь через gdebi или что там сейчас в убунте
<verzer> как сделать что бы шрифты в вебе были как при просмотре через винду? msttcorefonts уже установил, не помогло
<kamyshovyy> verzer: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid_ru
<[Green]> GregIlya: http://packages.debian.org/lenny/i386/jscalibrator/download тут поновее вроде бы
<verzer> и где там? в гайде про шрифты в одном месте, при установке wine советуют их установить, я их уже заинсталил, инет по прежнему выглядит не так как хотелось бы =)
<verzer> ок, поставим вопрос так - как сделать что бы firefox начал эти msttcorefonts использовать?
<kamyshovyy> !q > verzer
<ubuntuhelp> verzer, please see my private message
<GregIlya> благодарю
<verzer> очень круто кормить меня копипастой вместе того что бы ответить на вопрос, да
<verzer> "как сделать что бы шрифты в вебе были как при просмотре через винду? msttcorefonts уже установил, не помогло"
<inkvizitor68sl> verzer, выбрать их в фф.
<inkvizitor68sl> или в чём там
<inkvizitor68sl> а лучше - поставить Хром и не ломать глаза убогими шрифтами.
<verzer> а вот насчет хрома идея)
<verzer> я уже пытался поставить там в настройках ариал, но он серавно свои юзает
<revangel> Всем прет
<verzer> а какая на убунту самая близкая анология total commander?
<pipa>  
<vaultboy> mc наверное
<skai> gnome commander
<inkvizitor68sl> наркоманы
<inkvizitor68sl> наутилус, вообще то
<inkvizitor68sl> F3 нажмите
<inkvizitor68sl> и вид нужный сделайте
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а вдруг ему возможность груповогоп переименования по маске интересует
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, наутилус
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: по маске?у далением лишних символов, счетчиком.считыванием тегов видео,аудио и фаилов?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=nautilus+%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B3%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%8B
<skai> плагины
<skai> а я про искоропкея
<inkvizitor68sl> сказть, что тоталл умеет чтот о из коробки нельзя
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а гном командер умеет:)
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<FlaSh> Всем привет
<revangel> Прет
<stalker_kg> доброго времени суток! нужна помощ в настройке сети между ubuntu 10.10  и windows XP sp3
<artus> !nat | stalker_kg
<ubuntuhelp> stalker_kg: Примеры настройки iptables можно посмотреть тут: http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770 и тут: http://easylinux.ru/node/117
<stalker_kg> проблема в том, что не работают одновременно две сетевые карты - одна на локалку вторая на интернет, работают они только в виндовс
<FutureK> можно ли компилировать в виртуальной машине? Этому ничто не будет припятствовать?
<artus> вреш, если они работают то они работают
<artus> нет
<artus> в смысле не будет препятствовать
<FutureK> можно, да?
<FutureK> понятно
<Oku6er> !search [etc/X11/xorg.conf]
<ubuntuhelp> None found
<verzer> ребят, простите, но у меня снова вопрос по поводу шрифтов
<verzer> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/5284/heavenya.jpg
<verzer> это башорг с винды
<verzer> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/5946/horrorh.png
<verzer> с убунты
<verzer> как второе сделать походим на первое?)
<verzer> msttcorefonts уже стоит
<artus> эмм.. таким же унылыс как в венде сделать?
<verzer> скорее привычными чем унылыми)
<skai> verzer: отруби сглаживание.будет тебе привычное уродливое ШГ
<verzer> да я уже попробовал все 4 варианта которые убунта предлагает, все не то как то
<verzer> неужели нет способа сделать 1 в 1?
<verzer> ну вот к примеру шрифт цитат в виндовом варианте более четкий, менюшка сверху нормальная, а не растолстевшая...
<verzer> нда, видимо никто не поможет бедному виндусятнику в его беде(
<Scorpion_on> А мне кажетса скриншот убунту - лучше )
<skai> Scorpion_on: ессесно.не так режет глаза.но ему же потом к окулисту ходить.пущай делает как хочет
<Scorpion_on> О_О
<verzer> видимо действительно на вкус и цвет :D я башорг привел потому что там имхо разница больше всего видна, на остальных сайтах еще более менее нормально
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще от щрифтов в винде глаза действительно болят.
<inkvizitor68sl> именно болят
<yurau> hi all
<yurau> кто знает. можно запустить полноценно винду с поддержкой directx 9 в виртуальной машине?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> только direct 3d
<AndreX> yurau: её полноценную даже не на виртуалке запустить невозможно ))
<inkvizitor68sl> в вбоксе
<yurau> да в вбоксе есть, там экспериментал
<inkvizitor68sl> direct x - НЕТУ
<yurau> я просто интерисуюсь может в kvm или в xen можно?
<yurau> а что там?
<inkvizitor68sl> direct 3d
<skrishi1> странно.. у меня постоянно (в смысле, довольно часто) отключается чат (
<yurau> какой клиент?
<AndreX> xD
<NeCrOLqo_O> Как удалить дрова установленные вручную? "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*" пишет что нечего удалять.
<AndreX> sudo nvidia-uninstall
<AndreX> или ./nvidia-чётотам.run --uninstall
<NeCrOLqo_O> спс, еще проблема у меня с установленными дровами разрешение 640х480 и не меняется нивкакую, а без дров нормальное, что можно сделать? Карточка: Geforce fx 5500, Версия дров:  173
<AndreX> nvidia xserver seting через него вопробуй
<NeCrOLqo_O> Хотя, меняется на 320х240 =/
<NeCrOLqo_O> nvidia-settings и nvidia xserver seting это разные вещи?
<AndreX> наврятли. если не поможет в xorg.conf разрешение выстави man xorg
 * AndreX про тормозил ))
<copyerfiled> здравствуйте, подскажите irc клиент под гном?
<DropSQL> всем привет :)
<DropSQL> люди, подскажите плз, есть ли репозитории где есть самые новые проги, так сказать, экзотическии? :)
<DropSQL> http://brlcad.org/ ставил из деб пакета... хотелось бы из репозитория чтобы автоматически обновлялась...
<AndreX> copyerfiled: xchat
<copyerfiled> AndreX спасибо, а другого ничего нет?
<AndreX> DropSQL: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=2949.0
<AndreX> copyerfiled: pidgin quassel weechat
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<AndreX> Big_Aziz: q
<Big_Aziz> AndreX: как ты что нового
<AndreX> Big_Aziz: я норм. что нового, незнаю ))
<Big_Aziz> AndreX: ок на нет и суда нет :)
<DropSQL> AndreX: сенкс, смотрю :)
<copyerfiled> AndreX спасибо
<NeCrOlqo_O> Помогите решить проблему плиз, в общем, с драйверами разрешение ставится 640х480 и не меняется есть только Auto, 640х480 и 320х240, но без драйверов разрешение нормальное. Что делать? С 640х480 неудобно =/ Карта Geforce fx 5500, драйвера версии 173.
<AndreX> NeCrOlqo_O: man xorg
<NeCrOlqo_O> Не помогает редактирование хорга =/
<AndreX> NeCrOlqo_O: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=3031.390
<DropSQL> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<DropSQL> deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/
<DropSQL> увы sourceforge больше не поддерживает деб репозитории.... :(
<NeCrOlqo_O> Я все по ману делал
<NeCrOlqo_O> http://paste.org.ru/?6wb30b - хорг
<FuryChaplain> hello world
<staff_nowa> Всем привет. Чем можно просканировать ubuntu-server куда часть места делась :?
<staff_nowa> в смысле на какие нужды HDD
<Nebulosa> du -sh
<Nebulosa> начинай сразу с /var
<staff_nowa> спасибо
<staff_nowa> а то стрёмно
<staff_nowa> место куда-то делось
<staff_nowa> :D
<staff_nowa> var 3,1 GB
<staff_nowa> хмм
<staff_nowa> из 20 gb 13 gb свободно
<staff_nowa> под ось 5 gb
<staff_nowa> какие
<Big_Aziz> staff_nowa: у тебя вирус завелся
<staff_nowa> :D
<staff_nowa> вирусов нету
<staff_nowa> :D
<staff_nowa> на линукс
<staff_nowa> эту пургу кому-то другому гони
<staff_nowa> ;D
<FuryChaplain> :)
<Big_Aziz> :)
<FuryChaplain> вирусы это просто программа
<FuryChaplain> значит они есть
<FuryChaplain> =)
<Big_Aziz> inkvizitor68sl: юзать... «убунтовцы» питон даже по английски написать нормально не могут...
<inkvizitor68sl> ы?
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> ъ
<FuryChaplain> питон по англицки это Python?
<FuryChaplain> где мой пирожЕк?
<Big_Aziz> inkvizitor68sl: :) классный ответ :)
<copyerfiled> товарищи, кто знает, можно ли сделать так, чтобы VNC отображал меню входа в систему?
<Big_Aziz> звонок в тех.суппорт....
<Big_Aziz> Девочка лет 7-10....
<Big_Aziz> Она: Здраствуйте, помогите мне настроить ВПН.
<Big_Aziz> Тех.специалист: Здравствуйте, а когонибуть по старше вы позвать не можете?
<Big_Aziz> Она: Да они тут ничего не понимают....
<Big_Aziz> Он: Ладно, нажимайте пуск-панель управления-сетевые подключения...
<Big_Aziz> Она:Дядь..... МНЕ ПОД ФРЯХУ !!!!!
<skai> @kick Big_Aziz не флуди
<copyerfiled> ну так что никто незнает? не сталкивались?
<skai> !ask | copyerfiled
<ubuntuhelp> copyerfiled: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<copyerfiled> ок
<ArtyShock> !рудз
<rfdrew> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Big_Aziz> что так тихо на канале небесная сова
<Big_Aziz> Хиросима 45, Чернобыль 86, Windows 98...
<Nebulosa> MS Office 2011
<Big_Aziz> Microsoft создала инструмент для установки Windows 7 с флешки
<copyerfiled> Big_Aziz кувалдометр чтоли?
<copyerfiled> Big_Aziz ну это какраз тот инструмент спомощью которого можно установить виндовс 7 с флешки :)
<Big_Aziz> Линуксоиды, давайте соберем фонд, для лечения задержавшихся в развитии.
<revangel> А чё, раньше её с флэшкт нельзя было установить?
<copyerfiled> можно
<copyerfiled> только инструмент никакой ненужен был :)
<Big_Aziz> есть вопрос:
<Big_Aziz> есть вопрос: Чем отличается пылесос от вымышленной_операционной_системы винда.
<copyerfiled> пылесос - реален
<Big_Aziz> Оба сосут. Но первый - пыль, а второй у Linux
<FuryChaplain1> ахахаа
<Big_Aziz> skai: не хочешь забанить
<copyerfiled> откуда столько ненависти? недумаю что все с рождения прыгнули на винду
<skai> @kban --user Big_Aziz 86400 сутки за флуд
<FuryChaplain1> никто не ставил убунту на ноут, хочу выставить частоту процессора поменьше, но не знаю где :)
<Nebulosa> FuryChaplain1: cpufreq
<FuryChaplain1> спасибо
<copyerfiled> FuryChaplain1: интересно зачем?
<Naval_Devil> :) всем привет)) хе хе) Мои ночные танцы с бубном закончились тем что)) Вынул из системника  Palit 9800GT  и вставил radeon 3600HD и нафиг эти конфиги xorg.conf)))))
<FuryChaplain1> чтоб жил подольше от аккумулятора и не шумел громко
<Naval_Devil> Все завелось сразу, без каких либо манипуляций и определило моник и разрешение автоматом))
<Guest83955> Видео на youtube внезапно начало воспроизводиться в розовом или черно-белом цвете.
<skai> Guest83955: бойан
<Guest83955> Браузер google chrome, OS Ubuntu 10.10.
<skai> Guest83955: на форум зайди.там решений тысяча описано
<Guest83955> ok
<artus> skai, че не неделю? )
<skai> artus: неделя будет завтра, када он снова начнет
<artus> ну за особозлосный офтом можно было)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, советы дельные давай
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: кому?
<inkvizitor68sl> и не отправляй на форум, а пиши что то вроде "на форум ходил? нет? чего ждешь тогда? "
<inkvizitor68sl> да всем =)
<inkvizitor68sl> а не "вали на форум"
<inkvizitor68sl> короче не посылай никого никуда без конкретных ссылок)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%D0%BD%D0%B0+%D1%8E%D0%B3 типа такой, да хД
<skai> я седня уже давал ссылко на решение.http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=141898.0 вот тема на форуме по фразе розовый флеш:)и да !q1 было придумано до меня
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<inkvizitor68sl> !q1
<ubuntuhelp> Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> о!
<inkvizitor68sl> супеер
<inkvizitor68sl> надо так до !q10 сделать хтя бы ) ?
<Guest83955> да я искал в гугле
<Guest83955> ищу на форуме, не могу найти
<Guest83955> спасибо!
<skai> розовый flash введи
<skai> это не сложно
<skai> два слова
<skai> придумать
<Guest83955> спасибо
<geniusdjz> всем доброго вечера
<geniusdjz> у меня снова вопросы :D
<geniusdjz> почему я настраиваю samby на workgroup и она видит комп с виндой но зайти туда не могу, хотя папки и диски расшарены
<XuMuK> ку
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, как там написание летописи? )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, я же сплю!
<artus> гг
 * inkvizitor68sl поозирался
<inkvizitor68sl> у вас фантомные боли!
<artus> а проснешся когда ? )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, завтра жеж
<artus> ну тогда спи)
<geniusdjz> [global]
<geniusdjz> 	netbios name = Samba24
<geniusdjz> 	server string = Samba file and print server
<geniusdjz> 	workgroup = workgroup
<geniusdjz> 	security = user
<geniusdjz> 	interfaces = 127.0.0.1/8 192.168.0.0/24
<geniusdjz> 	bind interfaces only = yes
<geniusdjz> 	log file = /var/log/samba/samba.log
<geniusdjz> 	max log size = 1000
<geniusdjz>    # socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192
<skai> @kick geniusdjz
<skai> !paste | geniusdjz
<ubuntuhelp> geniusdjz: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<skai> !rules | geniusdjz
<geniusdjz> сорь)
<ubuntuhelp> geniusdjz: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<geniusdjz> http://paste.pro/1160770
<geniusdjz> что тут неверно?
<DropSQL> http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/
<DropSQL> подскажите плз, зачем этот ключ? как включить ещё и репозитории гугла...?
<artus> DropSQL, читай , вслух, 3 раза
<artus> начиная с The Linux Package Signing Key
<skai> DropSQL: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Privacy_Guard
<artus> skai, там в 3х предложения расписано что к чему и как и зачем
<artus> даже в 1м
<skai> artus: и че?пущай читает целую страницу.в наказание
<artus> skai, о.. а ты гугловойс не тестил?
<skai> artus: не было случая
<skai> Google Voice is not available in your country.
<skai> вишь в чем дело
<artus> точно.. я и забыл
<artus> skai, оно тебе даже скачать не дает чтоль?
<skai> ага
<artus> хы... мне дает)
<artus> skai, а ссх-тунеля на забугор у тебя нет чтоль?
<skai> не
<inkvizitor68sl> вы издеваетесь) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> народ
<inkvizitor68sl> devio.us >_<
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, мне чей то не предло подтверждение от девио >_<
<inkvizitor68sl> f[[f[f =)
<inkvizitor68sl> ахахах)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: лень
<DropSQL> сенкс
<skai> artus: а у тя в украшке есть войс?
<artus> skai, а у меня через германию траф бегает
<skai> artus: подними впн:)
<skai> с глобалом:)
<skai> и дай данные для конекта:)
<skai> я через тебя сбегаю
<artus> skai, 3g ) сильно не сбегаеш)
<artus> у меня исходящий никакой
<DropSQL> http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=1a6ba80f4230e4d5ba3345ccb1ffcc3c подскажите плз, как в пикаса поправить кодировку?
<DropSQL> везде кроме меню прямоугольники... а меню почему-то хоро отображается
<DropSQL> http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=6e65d6fe78bef0d79555c2a8674e0f74 вот окно настроек...
<artus> феерично)
<DropSQL> проблема с шрифтами... какой шрифт выставить в fornt setings от пикаса? :)
<skai> DropSQL: пикача пускается через вайн
<skai> так что смотри на вывод locale
<DropSQL> $ locale
<DropSQL> LANG=ru_UA.UTF-8
<DropSQL> LANGUAGE=ru_UA:ru:en
<DropSQL> LC_CTYPE="ru_UA.UTF-8"
<DropSQL> LC_NUMERIC="ru_UA.UTF-8"
<DropSQL> LC_TIME="ru_UA.UTF-8"
<DropSQL> LC_COLLATE="ru_UA.UTF-8"
<DropSQL> LC_MONETARY="ru_UA.UTF-8"
<DropSQL> LC_MESSAGES="ru_UA.UTF-8"
<DropSQL> LC_PAPER="ru_UA.UTF-8"
<DropSQL> LC_NAME="ru_UA.UTF-8"
<DropSQL> LC_ADDRESS="ru_UA.UTF-8"
<DropSQL> LC_TELEPHONE="ru_UA.UTF-8"
<DropSQL> LC_MEASUREMENT="ru_UA.UTF-8"
<artus> @kick DropSQL
<Holeech> =\
<DropSQL> случайно, извините
<DropSQL> http://pastebin.com/Vu6xY7aP
<artus> нифига себе случайно
<DropSQL> в окне настроек теперь нормально шрифты отображаются... а в главном окне где список фоток и и т. д. вообще пусто... :(
<artus> а пикаса уже под линь выпускаетцо?
<FuryChaplain1> памагите, не могу понять как компилить исходник запакованный в tar.bz2. Я так понимаю на него нужно напустить tar -z -x <name> но никакой реакции
<skai> DropSQL: сделай export LC_ALL=ru_RU.UTF-8 и потмо через консоль запусти
<skai> artus: давно.тока вместе с винцом
<artus> с внцом это не под линь
<skai> artus: гугель считает, что под линь
<artus> ну значит с всеми вопросами к гуглу )
<DropSQL> skai: не помогло... как и в последний раз было... http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=18cb2b5eba0cfe7edb464bbfa4a690c3
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice DropSQL
<rapidsp> блин как же килл делать...
<inkvizitor68sl> rapidsp, мм?
<skai> rapidsp: kill $pid
<artus> -9
<rapidsp> всем фенкс... токен терь потерял...
<rapidsp> воть я тупой...
<yurau> какой программой лучше логи смотреть? чтоб раскраска была.
<inkvizitor68sl> catом
<inkvizitor68sl> а раскраска у логов появляется не от просмотрщика
<ighor> faq
<yurau> у меня была установлена раскраска. что-то не работает
<ighor> !faq 7
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='faq 7'
<yurau> inkvizitor68sl: у тебя какая прога раскраски? у меня grc но почему-то не срабатывает
<inkvizitor68sl> я предпочитаю читать логи при помощи cat/grep/sort/sed
<inkvizitor68sl> и цвета не нужны.
<a931bw> прет всем
<a931bw> http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/1493/72489296.png
<a931bw> )))
<inkvizitor68sl> a931bw, и что такого в вбоксе
<inkvizitor68sl> запущенном в seamless режиме?
<a931bw> просто понравилось как это вглядит
<artus> и что там должно понравитцо7
<inkvizitor68sl> ща
<razor96> seamless режим? оО
<inkvizitor68sl> аррр блин
<inkvizitor68sl> поломалося хД
<emostarxd> привет ребята) кто-то собирал Gnome 3 на 10,10 ?
<a931bw> Ребят, а как в Авесоме
<a931bw> двигать окна
<a931bw> между раб столами
<artus> !enter | a931bw
<ubuntuhelp> a931bw: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Ilang> шалом
<inkvizitor68sl> превед
<artus> a931bw, http://corporatio.blogspot.com/2010/09/blog-post.html
<Sergey_IT> ку
<a931bw> спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> повеселите меня чтоле
<inkvizitor68sl> о!
<inkvizitor68sl> наконецто правильный фильм!
<inkvizitor68sl> там у самой клевой телки HTC Legend
<a931bw> =]
<antsumy> привет
<antsumy> всем
<rexonafix> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<dmay> rexonafix: что сломал?
<rexonafix> ник зарегать хачу ;D
<Sergey_IT> хати!
<antsumy> *DRINK*
<emostarxd> все знают прикол про выдуманную libtelepahty.so ? ))
 * Sergey_IT смотринг телевижинг
<Sergey_IT> emostarxd, это правда!
<rexonafix> ребята, подключен к двум серверам ирц, тут на ubuntu-ru, показывает список собеседников, а там добавляюстся собеседнике при входе в комнату(в список). что можно поделать с этим?
<rexonafix> клиент empathy
<artus> емпати это не клиент
<rexonafix> ну ты понял я думаю
<inkvizitor68sl> эмпати это не клиент, не программа... и овобще ничто
<rexonafix> пидгин я нехочу..
<copyerfiled> но он удобнее
<artus> емпати это <SENSORED>
<artus> rexonafix, вичат жеесть удобный и кошерный
<rexonafix> знаю, но там нету фейсбука(
<inkvizitor68sl> чой та нету?
<artus> rexonafix, фейсбук вобщето в жабире есть)
<rexonafix> а я не знаю как в жабире, вернее не пользовался им)
<artus> ну точно так же как в асичке)
<inkvizitor68sl> ребят
<inkvizitor68sl> вы чо?
<artus> а че )
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<inkvizitor68sl> "дополнительно"
<rexonafix> блеать
<rexonafix> спс
<artus> @kick rexonafix мат!
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, и вот ты хочеш мне сказать что мордокнига не xmpp ? ))
<Ilang> вот сученышь
<inkvizitor68sl> она и есть xmpp
<inkvizitor68sl> а не как асичка
<artus> я к тому что жабир, это как "асичка" в плане пользования, но лутше
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ты уже проснулся? )
<inkvizitor68sl> нне
<inkvizitor68sl> ааа
<artus> вот гад)
<emostarxd> Sergey_IT, я раньше думал что выдумка) ща собираю Gnome 3
<emostarxd> при компилировании выскочило следующее:
<emostarxd> *** Checking out telepathy-glib ***
<artus> emostarxd, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telepathy
<emostarxd> спасибо за линк)
<wer> мужики, хочу установить Windows XP. Если только один жесткий диск, можно ли корректно установить их вместе?
<a931bw> вместе С?
<wer> да
<wer> вместе с убунтой
<a931bw> Можно
<wer> на одном жестком диске, которая занимает вся убунта
<a931bw> Раздели ext4
<a931bw> на 2
<a931bw> устонови
<wer> ок, как?
<a931bw> вин
<a931bw> загрузись с убунты
<a931bw> эмм
<a931bw> Gparted LiveCD?
<wer> ммм, не понял вопроса
<a931bw> с Gparted LiveCD
<wer> разделить ext4 можно как то штатными способами?
<Scorpion_on> есть кто на альфа 3 сейчас?
<a931bw> 11.04?
<Scorpion_on> a931bw, ну не 10.04 ж :)
<a931bw> )
<Scorpion_on> Есть возможность слушать lastfm и сохранять треки "rhythmbox"
<Scorpion_on> &
<Scorpion_on> ?
<SATALIN> çäðàâñòâóéòå. ïîäñêàæèòå óìåíÿ ñòîèò âèíäîâñ 7 õî÷ó óñòàíîâèòü óáó 9 .åñòü ïðîãðàììêà wubi --÷òî îíà êîíêðåòíî ñäåëàåò ó ìåíÿ íà êîìïüþòåðå?? óñòàíîâèò íà âûáðàííûé ìíîé äèñê óáó èëè ÷òî -òî äðóãîå??
<ubuntuhelp> SATALIN! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SATALIN> åñòü êòî??
<ubuntuhelp> SATALIN! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<User400[web]>  здравствуйте. подскажите уменя стоит виндовс 7 хочу установить убу 9 .есть программка wubi --что она конкретно сделает у меня на компьютере?? установит на выбранный мной диск убу или что -то другое??
<Scorpion_on> !wubi
<ubuntuhelp> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<User400[web]> спасибо за столь исчерпывающий ответ..а есть возможность из под винды сделать полную установку убунты??
<artus> а оно тебе надо? темболее из под 7ки то, кряво будет до невозможности
<User400[web]> ну хорошо можно и семёрку снести но конкретно тогда нужно чтобы всё стояло..как?
<artus> я к тому что отгрызай кусок диска, нарезай образ и ставь по человечески
<User400[web]> диска нет только флеха
<artus> unetbootin тебе в помощ, нарезай на флешку
<User400[web]> дело в том что последний такой опыт закончился паложеной XP и ночью без сна --stdio: error 0
<artus> http://ubuntologia.ru/ изучай, а так же http://forum.ubuntu.ru/
<wer> как сделать панель прозрачной?
<User400[web]> и в заключении -- juntu есть тоже убунту..или что-то иное??
<artus> User400[web], http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#.D0.A0.D0.B5.D0.BB.D0.B8.D0.B7.D1.8B
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Есть контакт.
#ubuntu-ru 2011-03-06
<jham> парни, зацените плз. пойдет как пугач? http://www.fail2fail.com/archives/39-.-..html
<skrishi> всем привет )
<rapidsp> чорд бы побрал эти корпоративы бессмысленные и беспощадные
<skrishi> угу
<skrishi> карпаративы зло
<reyesdelmambo> Судя по всему , Радеон 9200 аж никак не будет работать нормально на Убунте 9+ ?
<rapidsp> на свободных дровах если только
<reyesdelmambo> так вот по-моему вообще провал полный со всем сразу
<reyesdelmambo> у меня ничего так и не получилось.
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Alagos> Привет.
<Alagos> Помогите сделать мои коньки прозрачными
<Lorgus> о... в стране кто то не спит
<Alagos> transparent yes не помогает
<Lorgus> Alagos, хз... не делал
<Alagos> Та да, я тебя тут с 4-х утра жду)
<Alagos> Ты не знаешь случаем каких то ирц каналов по html+css?
<Lorgus> Alagos,  плин... тут давали ссылку но не на фриноде... щас сам ищу... там еще и пшп был
<Lorgus> пхп
<Alagos> ппц
<Alagos> Нужно по зарез!
<Alagos> Обязательно найди, пожалуйста!
<Lorgus> Alagos,  если тебе не лениво... нада архив разгребать... щас на него ссылку дам
<Alagos> архив логов, что ли?
<Lorgus> Alagos,  да
<Alagos> Давай ссылку, будем грести
<Lorgus> Alagos,  http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/07/31/%23ubuntu-ru.html
<Lorgus> Alagos,  от слова Exler
<Alagos> Ога, щас буду искать
<Lorgus> Alagos,  если найдешь и мне скинь
<Lorgus> то же нада
<Alagos> Оке
<Alagos> Ты тоже ищи)
<Lorgus> плин... это ж нада было удалить... =0(((
<Lorgus> Alagos,  да искал уже и не один раз... не могу вспомнить ник того кто давал
<Alagos> А он, как я понимаю, написал чисто в чат...
<Alagos> потому что я все что тебе писали проверил, там нет ничего такого
<Lorgus> Alagos,  не помню... =0(
<Lorgus> Alagos,  искал что мне писали не нашел
<Lorgus> вопрос был: канал php
<Alagos> А вышло заодно и css?
<Lorgus> Alagos,  а там все по web
<copyerfiled> утро доброе
<Alagos> Не могу найти...
<Alagos> Что же делать( Хнык(
<Alagos> Придется сидеть на канале америкосов...
<antsumy> ?
<antsumy> что найти?
<Lorgus> antsumy,  ссылку на канал PHP
<Lorgus> antsumy,  на этом канале давали ссылку на канал PHP  ... логи роем
<^DEMOSS^> доброе утро
<antsumy> привет
<Alagos> приветы
<Lorgus> воооо ... страна просыпается
<vir0id> Убунту на борту! Чё делать! Радоваться надоело!
<^DEMOSS^> http://album.karelia.ru/album.php?uid=6056&photo=252&city=ptz   - тогда порадуйся стулу дэмосса
<nAgoHaK> ^DEMOSS^: что за уйня?
<^DEMOSS^> стул для бесконечной работы за компом )
<nAgoHaK> ^DEMOSS^: ещё раз какое-то говнецо сюда выплеснется - получишь банан.
<^DEMOSS^> почему гавнецо ? нормальное кресло линуксоида - можно бесконечно править бесконечные баги убунты
<Ed[war]d_X11> Привет всем
<Ed[war]d_X11> Такая проблема. Есть USB вебка с микрофоном. Когда ставлю Ubuntu то под pulseaudio она прекрасно заводится. Когда ставлю lubuntu или Debian 6 LXDM с ALSA микрофон работает везде кроме как в TeamSpeak 3. Сейчас поставил Mint 10 LXDM. Стоит только ALSA. Звук есть везде. Как реш
<Ed[war]d_X11> ить эту проблему? В идеале хочется Debian 6 LXDM. Спасибо!!!
<Alagos> А в убунту есть какая то пипетка как в гимпе, что бы можно было с любого места код цвета посмотреть? Допустим, цвет кнопки на сайте?
<Noveon> Ed[war]d_X11: ну и как оно Debian 6 LXDM?
<Ed[war]d_X11> Noveon: Шустро и вполне удобно
<Noveon> Ed[war]d_X11: думая знакомому поставить
<Noveon> сильно от простой убунты отличается?
<Ed[war]d_X11> Ты про Dedian или LXDE?
<Noveon> тьфу
<Noveon> думал ты имеешт ввиду МинтоДебиан
<Ed[war]d_X11> А. Не. Это ставил. Было слегка глюкаво но шустрее убунты
<Noveon|2> синий экран смерти выдала винда)
<Noveon|2> что-то ей с ВиртуалБоксом наверное не понравилось
<raba> в скайпе нету звука, устройства "pulse audio server(local)", как его добавить?
<d> всем привет
<d> подскажите плз, как проверить работает ли звук в убунту 10-10?
<Guest83174> установил 10-10. а звука net
<raba> д там же при включением проигрывается звук
<zandex> нет не проигрывается
<zandex> как проверить? что установить из дров?
<raba> может mute
<zandex> нет, вроде не муте. проверил alsamixer'ом - всё включено
<raba>  д я сам недавно на ubuntu перешл ....в synaptic menager набери sound  там выскачить дафига всякое
<He3HauKa> Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста :  какой дистр  лучше поставить людям, которые ни разу с линуксом не общались? В принципе ничего специфичного запускаться не будет,  но всё должно работать изкаропки.  Ноут asus k50ij
<Ilang> хай
<Ilang> прошивал кто биос thinkpad'у с линя?
<Ilang> зараза, ленововцы все под винду лягли (
<Raid> Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, программу (способ) что бы присвоить заданному приложению раскладку клавиатуры по умолчанию отличную от системной
<Ilang> Raid:  в  в gnome-keyboard-properties была такая настройка вроде, разве нет?
<Ilang> там флажег "использовать отдельную раскладку для каждого окна" или както так. это не то?
<Raid> как раз стоит такой флажок. Может проблема в том, что прога под Вайном?
<Raid> щас еще поэксперементирую, спасибо за идею
<Ilang> наверное, по wine мало чем помочь могу )
<zandex> raba, а что именно набрать и где?
<zandex> на поиск по слову sound там туча всего............
<kamyshovyy> zandex: в чём вопрос?
<zandex> да ситуация в том, что не работает звук в системе
<zandex> хотя вроде бы все должно работать
<kamyshovyy> zandex: параметры звука см?
<kamyshovyy> zandex: у меня после установки в параметрах по умолчанию стоял крыж Выключить ((
<zandex> смотрел
<zandex> у мен/ включено
<jham> Ilang: какая модель?
<jham> Ilang: grub4dos пробовал?
<jham> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/BIOS_Upgrade#Using_grub4dos_.28also_for_Linux.29
<Ilang> до natty кто нибудь dist-upgrade творил?
<rexonafix> 123
<rexonafix> 123
<Ilang> и как там?
<Ilang> чет меня этот maverick за пару недель уморил
<FOREvERz> привет всем =)
<FOREvERz> ребяты, подскажите пожалуйста... у меня есть скрипт на Python... как его запустить на убунте? Оо если просто кликать он открывается в gedit
<raba> ставить надо phyton
<raba>  и потом делат его на выполнение
<FOREvERz> эм.. а как пакет зовётся? просто python?
<FOREvERz> sudo apt-ger install python? Oo
<raba> как-то так
<jham> FOREvERz: а chmod +x пробовал?
<FOREvERz> jham: протупил оО
<FOREvERz> спасибо
<jham> бывает
<raba> в тему выше по поводу звука в скайп если кому интересно включил его поменяв в 'alsamixer' -> F6 -> (мое звуковое у-во)
<FOREvERz> эх.. не удалась моя затея... можно Я расскажу ситуацию а вы мне скажете реально ли это))
<FOREvERz> у меня есть телефон нокиа 5230, wi-fi нету, но Я в инете читал что можно инет настроить через блютус... вот Я погуглил, нашёл статью... там используется программа-сервер на масдае и программа-клиент на телефоне.... Hiisi называется вобщем.. ну она у меня еÑ
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<Big_Aziz> что нового на канале
<Big_Aziz> skai: ты тут :)
<Big_Aziz> Offoffoff: и ты молчишь ? локомотив Убунту
<Big_Aziz> !ылфн
<Big_Aziz> !skay
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='skay'
<Big_Aziz> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> С.К.А.Й.: Синтетический Клон для Автоматического убиЙства
<Big_Aziz> ух ты ужос какой
<Umren> !umren
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='umren'
<Umren> ;(
<inkvizitor68sl> о
<inkvizitor68sl> точно
<inkvizitor68sl> простите меня все!
<inkvizitor68sl> простили ?
<inkvizitor68sl> гавнюки!
<inkvizitor68sl> теперь и мне привычно и вроде как прощения попросил. кхы.
<a931bw>  !inkvizitor68sl
<ubuntuhelp> Злобный оператор канала. Ненавидит, когда ему без спроса пишут в приват. Если вам не могут помочь - можете попробовать позвать инквизитора, если ваш вопрос соответствует тематикам: виртуализация, LAMP/+nginx,
<im2cute4u> всем ку
<zergut> здравсвуйте, как настроить маршрутизацию в ubuntu ?
<skrishi> inkvizitor68sl буйствует )
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно, люди, заходя сюда, думают, что кто то вот тут сидит и ждет их вопроса, что успеть на него ответить за ровно 1 минуту :
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<skrishi> наверное )
<skai> @voice inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<Scorpion_on> 0о
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: нехай матерится на всех
<inkvizitor68sl> материться?
<skai> [19:09:51]
<skai> после того, как тебя все простили
<inkvizitor68sl> мат?
<skai> ругательства
<skai> один фиг
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban inkvizitor68sl 3600 на покой
<skai> вот.учитесь.истинный самурай
<Liberation> была какая та сборка ubuntu с оформлением windows (по умолчанию). Никто не помнит названия ?
<Liberation> на опеннете новость пробегала
<Scorpion_on> Liberation, XP lub Windows 7?
<inkvizitor68sl> О_О
<Scorpion_on> a?
<inkvizitor68sl> ой блин
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня ж на 7м буффере обычно #freebsd
<inkvizitor68sl> я аж испугался
<artus> ))
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<Big_Aziz> skai|offline: как ты
<Big_Aziz> что так тихо
<GregIlya> Приветсвую!Посоветуйте пожалуйста программу для калибровки геймпада, а то все которые нашел не идут на новых версиях убунты...
<GregIlya> подключаю два трубчика через ЮЗБИ ,ни один не определяется,в чем дело может быть?
<GregIlya> чет никто тут не стал отвечать...
<FlaSh> народ всем привет
<FlaSh> у меня такая проблема когда на 10.10 подключаюсь к вай фаюто скорость падает на 10.4 такого не было что делать
<FlaSh> ?
<Clay1> ÐÁÐÁÐ
<ubuntuhelp> Clay1! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Clay1> ава
<Clay1> Есть- вопрос- как прокинуть vpn соединение через nat , на статический IP, когда доступа к nat нет
<artus> зачем впн то прокидывать?
<Clay1> обрисовываю ситуевину, есть сервер с белым ипом, есть клиентские машины на винде и линухе за натом, нужно цепануться к серверу, доступа к нату, что бы сделать открытие портов нет
<artus> эм.. причем тут впн к нату???
<Clay1> для создания впн сессии- нужно открыть пару портов входящих на нате...
<Clay1> доступа к нату нет...
<artus> причем тут блин нат??????????7
<artus> ты теплое с мягким не путаеш?
<Clay1> ладно
<Clay1> прикидываюсь чайником
<Clay1> есть сервер с белым ипом
<Clay1> это понятно?
<artus> то что у тя доступа к фаерволу нет я понял
<artus> порты какие свободные открыты?
<Clay1> есть пару машин на винде и на линухе за натом, внешний ип серый
<Clay1> доступа к нату нет
<Clay1> как подсоедениться к серверу
<artus> сервер хоть с белым хоть с серым, к vpn это относится мало
<artus> впн на сервере поднят?
<Clay1> впн сервер на сервере поднят
<Clay1> ограничений по фаерволу нет
<artus> ты его вообще видиш ? в плпне в сети?
<artus> тобиш пинги на него доходят?
<Clay1> пинги до сервера проходят
<Clay1> если комп воткнуть до ната- то впн поднимается
<artus> ну так причем тут нат? ip сервера в клиент и порт и подключайся
<artus> натит кто?
<Clay1> провайдер
<Clay1> если так можно сказать
<Clay1> сторонняя организация
<artus> ну тогда узнавай какие порты они вам не зарезали и по ним цепляйся
<Clay1> альтернативы есть? без открытия портов?
<artus> есть) написать в сампорт и спросить на какой порт поднять впн )
<artus> а сервер на чем ?
<Big_Aziz> ыыыыыыыыыы
<Clay1> бунтя
<Clay1> так- поставим вопрос по другому....
<Clay1> кто работал с openvpn?
<artus> ssh тунель тебе в помощ
<artus> да работаеть опенвпн прекрасно )
<Clay1> artus: через нат работает? без проброски портов
<artus> оно вообще работаеть ) тупо
<Clay1> только стоило прикинуться чайником....
<artus> ну и попробуй всеже на сервере порт выставить 24 например для впн
<Clay1> artus: на сервере все порты открыты, вообще все
<Clay1> вопрос решен, тема закрыта :)
<artus> сервер тут не причем
<Clay1> artus: это я уже знаю :)
<artus> скорее всего пров мог зарезать порты свыше 3-4к
<emostarxd> ребята, кто знает как рекурсивно найти в подпапках файл error_log и удалить его одной командой?
<artus> find
<inkvizitor68sl> спецы по route есть?
<emostarxd> find . -type f -name error_log | rm -f  ??
<emostarxd> а что с route надо сделать?
<inkvizitor68sl> 46.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 eth0
<inkvizitor68sl> как вот такой маршрут удалить?
<Clay1> странный маршрут однако
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<Clay1> man читал?
<inkvizitor68sl> потому его и надо удалить =)
<inkvizitor68sl> я в курсе что route del
<inkvizitor68sl> но я не знаю что писать в del
<inkvizitor68sl> ибо не я его создал
<inkvizitor68sl> полинета на сервере зануллроутили %)
<Clay1> sudo route del -net 46.0.0.0
<inkvizitor68sl> не катит
<inkvizitor68sl> SIOCDELRT: Invalid argument
<inkvizitor68sl> это я первым делом ломанулся делать, когда увидел +)
<Clay1> полностью прописать?
<inkvizitor68sl> вот мне и интересно что там есть "полностью" =)
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что в правиле даже gateway не указан
<Clay1> route del -net 46.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0
<Clay1> и так далее
<inkvizitor68sl> SIOCDELRT: Invalid argument
<inkvizitor68sl> 5:~# route del -net 46.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 dev eth0
<inkvizitor68sl> SIOCDELRT: Invalid argument
<emostarxd> sudo route del default gateway 46.0.0.0
<inkvizitor68sl> emostarxd, там нет gateway
<inkvizitor68sl> о
<inkvizitor68sl> удалил
<emostarxd> inkvizitor68sl, какой командой?
<inkvizitor68sl> route del -net  netmask 255.0.0.0  eth0
<emostarxd> а что ключ -net делает?
<inkvizitor68sl> говорит route, что мы указываем маршрут не для однго хоста, а для подсети
<emostarxd> мм..у меня тоже тут вопрос по route есть
<emostarxd> в route куча айпишек, некторое с флагом !H  , нужно по этому флагу их всех удалить, а то я удаляю по route del xx.xxx.xx.x reject
<Clay1> кстати- что есть порезвее vnc? идет речь про vnc4server
<Sergey_IT> ку
<dmay> ощикакжеянинавижувашикедыивашлинупс!!!111 >.<
<dmay> великие кеды сами опознали второй монитор и сами его подключили, но теперь они его ОТКЛЮЧАТЬ не хотят
<dmay> неновесть
<Sergey_IT> dmay, каждому компу по своему монитору - нечего гаремы разводить! )
<Clay1> кто встречался?
<Clay1> dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр openvpn (--configure):
<Clay1>  подпроцесс установлен сценарий post-installation возвратил код ошибки 1
<dmay> Sergey_IT: скажи это моему ноуту, которому не всегда достаётся второй монитор >.<
<dmay> вот давайте, вот не троллю, не издеваюсь и всё такое. реально надо отключить второй монитор в кедах в минте. как?
<dmay> вот объясните мне ктонить, почему я до сих пор не перезагрузился в виндовс? нафига мне эти развлечения7
<Sergey_IT> dmay, а почему? ))
<dmay> кароче нафег, я перезагрузился
<dmay> а так хотелось в линуксе посидеть (
<dmay> о
<dmay> skai: вот ты тогда рассуждал про пользователей-блондинок, которым лень даже понять, что им нужно
<dmay> я вот вроде не блондинка, вроде конкретно понимаю, что хочу. но почему-ж тогжа оно всё так сопротивляется, что приходится плевать и грузить оффтопик7
<tort> приветствую, убунтяне
<dmay> tort: тоже второй монитор сломал?
<tort> нее. у мя у мыша курсора скорость большая. хочу спросить как уменьшить
<dmay> tort: а ты двигай её плавнее. в линупсе всё так решается ((
<tort> Ж)
<dmay> эт ты зря смеешся...
<tort> и ещё вопрос. скачал тут с репозитария игрульку. какаято недоделаная домо. как залить . А я создал игрульку какбы неплохую. как её на репы поместить?
<Nor8> Для 10.10 есть ППА с последним ядром, кто знает? А то я что то не нашел?
<freenetwork> ппа - это?
<Nor8> PPA*
<skai> !ppa
<ubuntuhelp> PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA и https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<tort> вроде народу много а все мочат
<tort> лчат
<tort> *
<freenetwork> как посомотреть запущенный программы
<artus> htop
<freenetwork> а еще?
<artus> top
<freenetwork> стандартная есть?
<freenetwork> спс
<freenetwork> вот только не убивается
<artus> kill
<freenetwork> killall <програма>
<freenetwork> пробовал
<Nor8> freenetwork: Стандартной утилитой всё убивается
<artus> kill -9 <PID>
<artus> можно с sudo
<freenetwork> артус спс
<freenetwork> помог
<black_ru> привет всем
<black_ru> Как апплет для скриншота называется в гноме
<black_ru> ?
<Nor8> снимок экрана называется
<black_ru> название пакета?
<black_ru> на английском
<kamyshovyy> lj,hjq yjxb/
<kamyshovyy> опс
<kamyshovyy> ну всем
<freenetwork> не знаете как поставить дрова на 10.10 если последнюю они поддерживали 9.04
<elfaimer> народ, кто-то связывал свой аккаунт в flickr с facebook? Ни фига не пашет через yahoo updates, не показывает в ленте новые заливки
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-27
<Payk27rus> Привет всем)
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг.
<NoOova> Господа как в MC файл переименовать на фтп?
<NoOova> через F6 непонятно
<NoOova> Разщобрался, просто F6
<NoOova> я ведь правильно указал?
<NoOova> 0 4 * * * /opt/console_manager/do_backup.sh
<NoOova> каждый день в 4:00
<le9i0nx>  0 4 * * * /bin/sh /opt/console_manager/do_backup.sh
<le9i0nx> так стопудовее
<NoOova> лучше бы в баше
<NoOova> почему то не запустилось
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг понг понг...
<scogra> Ребята, кто работал с Proxmox VE 2.0?
<Kobzar> всех с утром !
<scogra> реммину новую пробовали? версии 1.0.0.0? как поставить?
<User777[web]> !
<Kobzar> всем драсте
<NoOova> хм а когда должно выполняться крон-задание, если я указал точное время в минутах
<NoOova> в crontab
<Kobzar> в указанное тобой время
<NoOova> не работает
<NoOova> если указываю * * * * * то все окей
<NoOova> если 10 20 * * *
<NoOova> то в 20:10 ничего не происходит
<Kobzar> а тебе когда надо что бы было ?
<NoOova> в 20:10
<NoOova> в данном примере
<Kobzar> покажи всю запись
<NoOova> 11 10 * * * /opt/console_manager/do_backup.sh
<NoOova> редактирую через crontab от рута
<NoOova> мб он такие задания раз в час выполняет?
<KyuuBe> NoOova: пути полные в скрипте указал или path?
<NoOova> в скрипте только echo `date` > /tmp/test.cron
<Kobzar> sh  /opt/console_manager/do_backup.sh отрабатывает ?
<Kobzar> ну и как бы лог давайте посомтрим что пишет ?
<NoOova> был бы лог...
<Kobzar> кто нибудь юзает mutt /
<NoOova> просмотрел ыстренько /var/log там от крона ничего нет
<Kobzar> а у вас демон вобще запущен ? пробйуте перезапустить его и смотрите вывод ошибок
<NoOova> демон то запущен
<Kobzar> перезапусти
<NoOova> он же работает если вместа часа и минуты я звездочки указываю
<NoOova> дата у меня та же что на сервере =) я вначале проверил
<NoOova> т.е. время
<TheFalkorr> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/crontab-log-does-not-exist-552809/#post2743528 NoOova вот где лог
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: в сислоге то есть коечто итак
<NoOova> чтото вот такое
<NoOova> Feb 27 10:29:47 vds02 crontab[30654]: (root) END EDIT (root) Feb 27 10:30:01 vds02 /usr/sbin/cron[2219]: (root) RELOAD (crontabs/root)
<NoOova> т.е. сообщения о том что я чтото редактировал
<NoOova> а он часы те же использует, или по gmt?
<Kobzar> теже
<NoOova> главное блин
<NoOova> 37 * * * * /opt/console_manager/do_backup.sh
<NoOova> вот так он отработл
<NoOova> причем ровно в 37 минут
<NoOova> блин =) загадка
<NoOova> проверил разное время, 7 8 9 10 11 - не помогает
<NoOova> т.е. проблемы врят ли с часовым поясом
<TheFalkorr> там от 0 до 23 часы
<TheFalkorr> попробуй полную запись сделать
<TheFalkorr> ты в пользовательском кроне или в рутовом?
<NoOova> в пользовательском от рута
<NoOova> а какие ещё бывают часы?
<NoOova> кроме 0..23
<NoOova> покажи пожалуйста пример, что имел ввиду
<NoOova> 37 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23 * * * /opt/console_manager/do_backup.sh  работает =)
<NoOova> щас методом половинного деления найду сколько щас времени
<NoOova> какого то фига щас 2 часа ночи!
<NoOova> O_o
<NoOova> для крона
<NoOova> 37 * * * * /opt/console_manager/do_backup.sh
<NoOova> тьфу
<TheFalkorr> а у тя венды одновременно не стоит?
<NoOova> cat /etc/timezone  US/Central
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: какая венда, это сервак
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: ну мало ли.
<TheFalkorr> поставь utc
<NoOova> сделал tzselect
<NoOova> на europe/moskow
<NoOova> а как проблему с переводом часов решить?
<NoOova> ато не очень хорошо что на сервере на час назад
<TheFalkorr> date
<TheFalkorr> и како перевод?последний тздата знает о том, что у нас в стране
<NoOova> а что ещё есть кроме часового пояса
<NoOova> есть ещё localtime, что это?
<NoOova> Вообще чем отличаются /etc/timezone  и /etc/localtime
<Kobzar> кто нить подсказать может, есть ли какойто хороший и маленький почтовый клиент ?
<NoOova> evolution?
<Kobzar> громоптица безусловно - лидер, но мне бы по меньше. что то типа мута только под иксы.
<chapt> так вон же посоветовали эволюшн возьми
<Kobzar> простите конечно, но вы вобще понимаете что предлагаете и что я спрашиваю ?
<chapt> ну если не нравится, то не поверишь http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D2%E0%E1%EB%E8%F6%E0_%F1%EE%EE%F2%E2%E5%F2%F1%F2%E2%E8%E9_Windows_%E8_Linux_%EF%F0%EE%E3%F0%E0%EC%EC
<chapt> ПЕРВАЯ ССЫЛКА В ЗАПРОСЕ ЯНДЕКСА
<chapt> сорри за капс
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: Фак мой мозг. настроил
<NoOova> проблеиы была в часовом поясе
<NoOova> + обновил tzdata
<Snowdrift> купил телефон на нём android 4, как на него залить файло из ubuntu?
<safvenom> Snowdrift, на флешку скинь и все
<safvenom> Подскажите насколько безопасно хранить файлы на dropbox?
<NoOova> Господа кто нибудь ставил на гном3 стандартную нижнюю панель
<baronos> O_o
<Oleg[web]> ту русские есть?
<Kobzar> нет
<Oleg[web]> О! Хоть кто-то. Поможеь?
<safvenom> ты задавай вопрос
<Kobzar> для начала
<Oleg[web]> У меня не совсем вопрос. Просто хочу составить две таблички таких. 1 Таблица с названием: "Преимущества Linux перед Windows", а вторая таблица - "Преимущества Ubuntu перед другими" В интернете искал - но там все статьи старые 2003-2007 год. Новых так и не сÑ
<safvenom> ну сам и составь
<Oleg[web]> Я только недавно стал пользоваться Linux - поэтому я не знаю всех преимуществ этой системы. Я совсем-совсем еще новичек
<baronos> !255 | Oleg[web]
<ubuntuhelp> Oleg[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Oleg[web]> Я через web-чат печатаю - http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<User196[web]> test
<ubuntuhelp> User196[web], Понг.
<safvenom> что такое понг?
<Oleg[web]> Если коротко - помогите найти преимущества Линукс перед Виндовс и Убунта перед другими сборками
<NoOova> Oleg[web]: =) пользуйтесь виндовс
<safvenom> Oleg[web], я если честно особо приимуществ не вижу. И у одной и у дрогой ОС есть свои плюсы и минусы
<Oleg[web]> Не думал что на чате убунты - посоветуют пользоваться виндовс )))
<NoOova> 1) Install Ubuntu. 2) PROFIT!
<safvenom> да тут одни виндузняки потому что :D
<Oleg[web]> Вообще мне убунту сильно понравилась
<Lex_Sh> отличия убунты от других "сборок" ищи на оффсайтах этих "сборок"
<Oleg[web]> Кстати - я разрабатываю сайт на тему "Фотошоп" Есть ли в убунте веб-редактор на подобии Дримвивера?
<safvenom> Народ так скажите на dropbox безопастно ли хранить свои пароли?
<safvenom> Oleg[web], GIMP походу единственный норм редактор на бубунте
<Lex_Sh> safvenom: он про html-редактор, насколько я понял
<safvenom> а
<baronos> !win
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<Oleg[web]> да - я про HTML-редакторы, но чтобы можно было просматривать результат, а не только один код
<Lex_S> [15:04:29] <baronos> !win
<Lex_S> [15:04:29] Соединение с сервером утеряно
<Lex_S> baronos: не делай так больше
<baronos> Lex_S: гыы, это типа "кик" новый))
<Oleg[web]> <@ubuntuhelp> - спасибо
<Cuba013> Народ . помогите мне пожалуйста. Хочу на ubuntu 11.10 server создать proxy . который бы раздовал в локальной сети интернет. но столклулся с одной проблемой. во-первых поставил uduntu 11.10 server и он грузиться в консольном режиме . так должно быть или он може
<Cuba013> я в этом новичек
<Oleg[web]> Ну так что - кто-нить знает хороший Html-редактор, чтобы был похож на Дримвивер - и было разделение на код и визуальный редактор
<baronos> !server | Cuba013
<ubuntuhelp> Cuba013: Ubuntu Server Edition - это выпуск Ubuntu разработанный специально для серверов, включая сервер-специфичное ядро (!kernel) и без графического интерфейса. Установочный диск содержит множество серверных приложений. Текущая версия !LTS - 8.04. См. https://help.u
<Cuba013> можно ли создать на ubuntu 11.10 proxy server с графическим интерфейсом.
<baronos> Oleg[web]: http://goo.gl/jQ3zo
<Oleg[web]>  baronos - огромное спасибо )))
<baronos> Cuba013: установи DE какой хочешь, и будет тебе графическая оболочка
<safvenom> а что здесь такие модераторы злые? Где правила почитать можно
<baronos> !rules | safvenom
<ubuntuhelp> safvenom: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<safvenom> !rules
<safvenom> ubuntuhelp,  а вот Понг что это? Или где об этом почитать?
<NoOova> Oleg phpstorm
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: он говорит с ботом.оужас
<safvenom> как избавиться от этого, запускаешь инру, а у нее разрешение допустим 800х600. Выходишь и у тебя рабочий стол в таком же разрешении. Что делать?
<baronos> установи в игре разрешение твоего рабочего состояния
<baronos> TheFalkorr: слушай, я вчера позалил по тьюбу в поиске скейла от компиза, и в чем разница между обзором г3 и скейлом?
<TheFalkorr> большая
<TheFalkorr> обзор дает текущий рс
<TheFalkorr> надо дополнительные действия, чтоб выбрать другие рс
<baronos> рс - это что?
<baronos> рабочий стол?
<NoOova> у вас бывает такое что при наведении на угол экрана где обзор в gnome shell
<NoOova> все зависает
<NoOova> секунд на 20
<NoOova> потом кое как отвисает
<NoOova> а вообще все шустро, только временами так
<baronos> это из-за бага гнома 3,2,1
<baronos> TheFalkorr: так же без мыши можно управлять выбором окон, перемещать окно на другой раб.стол.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWkKYr4GR6s
<baronos> тот же скейл по сути
<TheFalkorr> baronos: мне надор со всех рс
<TheFalkorr> не только с одного
<TheFalkorr> со всех разом
<baronos> ясно
<TheFalkorr> и прокрутка столов колесом мыши
<TheFalkorr> по десктопу
<TheFalkorr> даж на скейл по одному столу можно сжиться, если бы столы прокручивались и в скейле и просто так колесом
<TheFalkorr> без этих двух фич мне гш не подходит по юзабилити
<baronos> хмм, мыш наводишь на столы справо, и колесико крутишь они меняются.
<TheFalkorr> по десктопу
<TheFalkorr> а не по активитис
<TheFalkorr> прокрутка столов по свободному пространству мышей и всеобщий скейл
<TheFalkorr> у меня на первом столе хром, на третьем вичат.на среднем еще чего
<TheFalkorr> навожу в нижний леый угол и переключаюсь на другое приложение
<TheFalkorr> а там, де виден рс - мышой переключаю
<TheFalkorr> плюс у гш скручивает в заголовок окна только по нажатью средней кнопульки
<TheFalkorr> а мне удобно опять таки колесиком
<TheFalkorr> чтоб не нажимать
<TheFalkorr> вот все три основных стопора, которые отвращают меня от гш
<baronos> хехе, ну кстати я ставил docky раньше, вкл у него раб столы и скролом перемещался по столам)
<_d4vid> re all
<safvenom> test
<ubuntuhelp> safvenom, Failed!
<NoOova> а чем меню поправить
<NoOova> раньше было просто правой кнопкой - изменить меню
<NoOova> отом надо было ещё клавишу враз зажимать
<NoOova> щас воще нельзя
<safvenom> ща пробовад xubuntu, так она ваще летает
<only_you> то ті еще лубунту не пробовад
<safvenom> мне показалось или Unity 2D красивее чем просто Unity?
<safvenom> или у меня Юнити не в полную силу работает?
<_d4vid> проверь свою систему на юнити
<_d4vid> <safvenom> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<_d4vid> проверь свою систему
<_d4vid> на юнити
<safvenom> _d4vid, везде yes
<_d4vid> ну всё .. юнити у тебя полностю подерживается-.
<safvenom> наткнулся на rubuntu mobile, это для мобил чтоль?
<safvenom> *kubuntu mobile
<_d4vid> наверное
<safvenom> где посмотреть для каких и как поставить не знаете?
<safvenom> она для N900 вроде только
<safvenom> подскажите как к ubuntu 11.10 xfce добавить
<brestows> safvenom:  в терминале sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<safvenom> brestows, а у меня ничего не слетит?
<brestows> по идее нет
<brestows> просто добавится новое окружение
<safvenom> а расскажите плиз как шрифты менять? Какой нибудь красивый хочу
<brestows> где менять ?
<artus> safvenom, http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5 читай
<safvenom> в окружении
<brestows> каком ?
<brestows> safvenom: ты мысли излагай четко конкретно а  то телепаты в отлучке
<baronos> artus: решил я поглядеть гном3,3,90, там расширение есть гравити окна))
<artus> ))
<safvenom> в Юнити
<safvenom> а где конфиги для conky ьщжно потаскать?
<baronos> форум убунту для чего вам?
<brestows> safvenom: в интернете :)
<brestows> safvenom:  накрайняк в теме на forum.ubuntu.ru
<artus> brestows, эот ж читать надо уметь )
<safvenom> brestows, да вот чето уже нашел )
<brestows> artus: а с этим у когото еще могут возникать проблемы ?
<artus> brestows, ну они по ходу больше писатели чем читатели )
<brestows> artus: c этим как то надо бороться :)
<sharikoff> азбуки раздавать?
<artus> sharikoff, отлучать от интернетов ))
<artus> sharikoff, ping
<sharikoff> artus: pong
<sharikoff> и в угол ставить
<artus> в тазик с бетоном ))
<sharikoff> artus: весной черешни мине пришлешь? =)
<sharikoff> я те омуля
<artus> можно
<sharikoff> и орехов кедровых
<sharikoff> будешь самогонку настаивать =))
<sharikoff> вай
<artus> :D
<TheFalkorr> artus: sharikoff: зштп
<sharikoff> че то я не тут пишу
<sharikoff> TheFalkorr: q
<safvenom> вот Конки редактирую а как его перезапустить, чтоб изменения вступили в силу?
<artus> safvenom, man conky
<artus> или тяжело осилить пол странички текста ?
<safvenom> где эта страничка?
<artus> http://help.ubuntu.ru поле для поиска видиш?
<artus> или носом ткнуть? если туда ввести conky то получиш http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky
<safvenom> artus, спасибо :)
<brestows> верните суровые времена.... когда Linux был не для домохозяек :(
<baronos> artus: урааа)) все таки я замутил в вичате джаббер, правда через bitlbee но все ровно няя))
<Frost_> Всем доброго времени суток. Будьте добры подскажите как изменить язык в таком замечательном приложении как thunderbird 10.0.2?
<artus> доставить пакет с русификацией
<TheFalkorr> artus: а как русификация даст ему румынский язык?
<artus> ну с румынизацией , по вкусу в общем
<TheFalkorr> отож:)а общее слово - локализация:)
<artus> да хоть апроксимация) кому надо - тот понял )
<safvenom> как conky добавить в автозагрузку
<TheFalkorr> artus: ну тут молчание.дай, думаю, хоть тя по поучаю
<TheFalkorr> safvenom: sh -c 'sleep 40 && conky'
<TheFalkorr> safvenom: в автозапуск забей
<safvenom> TheFalkorr, спасибо
<baronos> хмм проще conky -p 8 и задержка будет в 8 секунд)
<artus> Frost_, aptitude search thunderbird |grep ru , и будеш знать чего ставить  )
<TheFalkorr> baronos: 8? думаш у него насток крутой комп?
<TheFalkorr> baronos: 40 для надежности же.чтоб не было рамки
<baronos> хмм, ну не знаю, можно -p 40 ))
<artus> Frost, aptitude search thunderbird |grep ru , и будеш знать чего ставить  )
<TheFalkorr> baronos: да и всякие новомодности ваши.мы уж по старинке.мы конки пускали еще до того, как вы героев третьих прошли
<TheFalkorr> ^_^
<baronos> гыы))
<Frost_> artus как я понял в консоль это дело?
<safvenom> ща я
<TheFalkorr> artus: и главное.какой аптитюд?
<artus> можно конечно и фломастером по обоям, но в консоль то оно адекватнее )
<TheFalkorr> artus: его сначала ставить надо
<artus> TheFalkorr, обычный такой, адекватный )
<baronos> Frost_: http://pv-mirror01.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/10.0.2/win32/xpi/ru.xpi
<baronos> гугл велик и могуч он носит стаи туч
<TheFalkorr> artus: его в убу выпилили из поставки
<artus> уже вернули, а у кого пока не приехал можно и поставить) и ваааще , я дал алгоритм ))
<artus> TheFalkorr, у меня он не выпиливался)
<safvenom> Спасибо. Все работает
<TheFalkorr> artus: вернули?эт с какого выпуска?
<artus> c 12го
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, что это за красота: http://i28.fastpic.ru/big/2012/0227/41/383a860d7d6a2194133e65cc4ad94a41.jpg ? Первый раз такое вижу, апдейтер по-другому выглядит в десятке
<baronos> это dist-upgrade
<mortuary> google chrome отказывается загружать файлы в примонтированный ntfs раздел... как лечится?
<mortuary> да, убунту 11.10
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: переформатированием нтфс в ехт4? ну или монтирвоанием нтфс с нужными правами
<mortuary> TheFalkorr, а с правильными это как? http://pastebin.com/WGQ6Cg9g
<VMV> всем привет) кто-нибудь обновлял python-httplib на 11.10 сегодня?)
<VMV> я обновил, и у меня пропал инет, пришлось откатить, ЧЯДНТ?)
<mortuary> или драйвер ему ntfs-3d ему впихнуть?
<Kyshtynbai> точнее, кажется, ntfs-3g
<mortuary> Kyshtynbai, думаешь в этом дело?
<Kyshtynbai> mortuary: я не знаю, в чем дело, но драйвер называется ntfs-3g :) .
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: Это он дистрибутив пытался обновить? А с чего вдруг, не знаешь? Я лично не собираюсь апгрейдить десятку в близжайшее время, она ж лонг-терм и меня устраивает.
<XuMuK> 12 я тоже лтс
<XuMuK> и она выйдет в ближайшее время
<Kyshtynbai> ога, и гном шелл или юнити :) . нет уж, спасибо). пусть до ума доведут обе де.
<Nagliy> HI
<andrex> ку
<XuMuK>  ку
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: репозиторий добавлял опенофис?
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: конкретно ОО - нет, но другие кое-какие добавлял
<jlewka> подскажите, http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/LARTC/ как эту страницу развернуть полностью, что бы не ток содержание было)
<baronos> Kyshtynbai:  apt-cache policy openoffice.org-base
<ShadowPrince> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<ShadowPrince> это так тихо, или я накосячил?
<baronos> конечно накосячил)
<ShadowPrince> я хотел вопрос задать - как в убунте редактировать список приложений "открыть с помощью"?
<baronos> тебе что то надо открыть чем то особенным?
<baronos> открываешь alacarte через консоль и приложению которым надо что то открыть добавляешь %U и оно появится в выборе открыть с помощью
<ShadowPrince> мне нужно по удалять с того списка мусор
<baronos> ну значит попробуй в alacarte убрать у тех приложений которые не нужны %U
<ShadowPrince> что-то не наблюдаю %U
<baronos> какая ОС вообще стоит?
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/iohMoa4DVwxIb.png
 * Onkeltem уверен, что у создателей документации по MySQL реально что-то не в порядке с мозгом
<markmx> поджскажите по консольке, например такой изврат cat tst | egrep -o "img([0-9]+)" - выводит список что мне надо, как бы мне эт ов цыклике отрабатывать? пометить в переменную и оптом юзать?
<markmx> а все ненадо :)
<markmx> прридумал
<markmx> а нет не придумал, ну так что? как реализовать?
<XuMuK> обломись)
<markmx> от гад :) :))
<Sergey_IT> ку
<XuMuK> ку
<fx_> Привет
<fx_> много народу видно
<fx_> очень сложно поднять сервер на убунту, для хостинга сайта?
<fx_> доооброе утрооооо
<_d4vid> fx_, http://www.howtoforge.com/howtos/linux/ubuntu
<fx_> спасибо, но мне бы русский ман.и интересует скорее не как поставить апач и пхп, а что делать с айпишниками
<Kyshtynbai> А что с ними?
<fx_> а в гугле какраз освещается вопрос установки апача и тк
<fx_> с ними все в порядке,их нет
<anarioooo> нужна помощь
<anarioooo> поможите ?
<baronos> !ask | anarioooo
<ubuntuhelp> anarioooo: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<anarioooo> мне нужен sources.list
<baronos> anarioooo: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<anarioooo> там нет моего релиза !!
<baronos> O_o
<anarioooo> Linux ubuntu 3.2.7 #2 PREEMPT Tue Feb 21 02:30:36 MST 2012 armv5tel GNU/Linux Linux ubuntu 3.2.7 #2 PREEMPT Tue Feb 21 02:30:36 MST 2012 armv5tel GNU/Linux Linux ubuntu 3.2.7 #2 PREEMPT Tue Feb 21 02:30:36 MST 2012 armv5tel GNU/Linux
<anarioooo> сорри за неакуратность )
<baronos> lsb_release -c
<_d4vid> anarioooo, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<anarioooo> Codename:       jaunty
<baronos> ну и нафига тебе мертвый дистр?
<anarioooo> baronos: он для sheevaplug
<anarioooo> штуковина такая типа e-box
<baronos> он больше не поддерживается
<anarioooo> хм... а на сайте разработчика она в пакете инсталлера =((
<baronos> либо апгрейд на этом устройстве сделать на след версию
<baronos> если конечно поддерживает переход
<anarioooo> я б с удовольствием только его source.list непашит ... да и вообще какие линки непрописываю ничего не обнавляется одни ошибки
<baronos> добавь репозиторий 10,04 и сделать дист-апгрейд
<baronos> но это в теории
<anarioooo> apt-get upgrade ?
<baronos> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade после добавления репозитория
<baronos> но я не отвечаю за его не работоспособность.
<anarioooo> root@ubuntu:~# vi /etc/apt/sources.list root@ubuntu:~# sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade Hit http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpg Hit http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release.gpg Hit http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release Hit http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release Ign http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Packages Hit http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main Sources Ign http
<anarioooo> конечный итог
<anarioooo> Err http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-security/main Packages   404 Not Found W: Failed to fetch http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-armel/Packages  404 Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/main/binary-armel/Packages  404 Not Found  E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Lex_Sh> версия не та
<anarioooo> Lucid 10.04
<Lex_Sh> root@ubuntu  Оо
<anarioooo> поставил от Maverick
<anarioooo> тож самое
<_d4vid> binary-armel
<_d4vid> у тебя что за цпу там?
<_d4vid> архитектура какая там? убунту какая стоит 32бит или 64?
<_d4vid> <anarioooo>
<Lex_Sh> написано же
<Lex_Sh> arm
<anarioooo> Linux ubuntu 3.2.7 #2 PREEMPT Tue Feb 21 02:30:36 MST 2012 armv5tel GNU/Linux
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> ша
<_d4vid> сь-- сек
<fx_> в железе кто хорошо разбирается?
<anarioooo> если что это sheevaplug
<Lex_Sh> !ask |fx_
<ubuntuhelp> fx_: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<fx_> хы
<fx_> ну я и спросил сразу
<fx_> на всех материнских платах есть функция управления кулером проца
<fx_> ?
<fx_> ох
<fx_> спокойной ночки
<_d4vid> <anarioooo> ставь дебиан
<_d4vid> <anarioooo> он арм подерживает
<_d4vid> <anarioooo> http://sourceforge.net/projects/esia/
<anarioooo> _d4vid: спасиб так и зделаю
<_d4vid> ну или
<_d4vid> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ oneiric-security main restricted universe
<_d4vid> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ oneiric main restricted universe
<_d4vid> попробуй
<anarioooo> _d4vid: помогло ...... пасиба огромноеее
<_d4vid> пожалуйста
<openvoid> только проверь бинарники чтоб запускались - могут быть разные версии арма
<anarioooo> мда.. неполучается что либо поставить !! ошибка за ошибкой
<anarioooo> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend upstart-job for hostname, probably a dependency cycle.
<anarioooo>  apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<artus> anarioooo, дистр какой ?
<anarioooo> jaunty
<openvoid> artus, не спи, у него железяка с arm на janity
<artus> openvoid, а я отходил)
<openvoid> ищет sources.list подходящий
<artus> anarioooo, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu смотрим онончание поддержки, думаем
<openvoid> железяке пофигу :)
<_d4vid> я ему ведь дал
<_d4vid> подходяший..
<anarioooo> 9.04	23 апреля 2009[62]	Jaunty Jackalope	Задорный Зайцелоп	23 октября 2010[63]	2.6.28
<openvoid> anarioooo, я б посоветовал сайт производителя прошерстить внимательно
<artus> а ныть о том что у тебя древняя как экскременты мамонта версия бубунты на арме не работает, гиблый номер)
<_d4vid> он под арм
<artus> anarioooo, хочеш чтоб работало, дебьян, вариантов больше нет)
<anarioooo> _d4vid: дал сылку на инсталлер !! ща буду пробовать
<anarioooo> просто реально на эту фигню что б ubuntu поставить это просто секас =))
<artus> это еще до мая извращенцы помучаются на харди, а потом и их в утиль )
<anarioooo> и в конце сорцы неработают =))
<artus> репы с сорцами добавлять надо
<artus> anarioooo, что за железяка ?
<anarioooo> sheevaplug
<artus> anarioooo, ты извращенец? нафиг на нем бубунта ? ))
<artus> вернее, даже не так, если в нем по дефолту 10.04, какого лешего на него 9.04 совать?
<anarioooo> программеры так захотели =))
<artus> anarioooo, а они не просили тебя еще причинное место в тисках зажать? ато судя по их фантазиям могли )
<artus> а судя по твоей готовности всякую чуш творить ты не против ))
<artus> anarioooo, кстати как железка в роботе ?
<baronos> ну вообщем 12,04 нормульно встала с гном 3,3,90 )
<anarioooo> только купили !!! потыкаю отпишуся
<artus> ога, давай
<anarioooo> она под bluetooth маркетинг !!
<artus> anarioooo, оно типа с акумом чтоль?
<artus> или это типа такой бп в нем загадочный
<anarioooo> не 220 просто маленькая + антена к ней в общем порнография !!
<safvenom> Блин конки лагает
<safvenom> почему?
<safvenom> то фон белый, то картинку сзади себ корявит, а в посл. раз сам не запустился :(
<safvenom> меня видно?
<artus> нет
<artus> irc не поддерживает видео
<safvenom> ))
<safvenom> artus, дай конфиг коньков простой но хороший ))
<artus> в гугле
<artus> а свои лень искать
<artus> похоронены в завалах бекапов )
<safvenom> да нет там нефига, на форуме нашел поковырял, вроде устраивает, но вот глюк появился после последнего редактирования
<artus> ну так не тупи, ищи ошибки
<artus> за тебя никто писать конфиг не будет) а будеш наглеть отправлю читать ман по конькам ))
<artus> 90% неработает - очепятка
<safvenom> да я плохо пока еще в этом шарю
<artus> ну так не трогай если плохо шариш)
<artus> трогай то в чем хорошо ))
<safvenom> я хочу ))
<_d4vid> safvenom, запусти конки в консоле и смотри что за ошибки
<artus> safvenom, а брать чужие конфиги гиблый номер) надо брать куски чужих конфигов которые понравились) и под свой подгонять)
<safvenom> _d4vid, ошибка только в том что он темпиратуру hdd не может прочесть
<artus> safvenom, и да, дааалеко не у всех то что перед TEXT без ошибок ))
<artus> safvenom, и не должен))
<_d4vid> safvenom, покажу строку в конфиге
<_d4vid> *покажи
<_d4vid> safvenom, http://www.crunchbang.ru/viewtopic.php?id=948
<safvenom> ${color9}HDD: ${alignr}${hddtemp /dev/sda}°C
<artus> safvenom, иии ? hddtemp /dev/sda че показывает у тебя?
<safvenom> artus, N/A
<artus> ну и чего ты хочеш? причем тут коньки? ))
<safvenom> artus, да на это пофиг. Меня интересует почему они глючить начали. Фон позади белым иногда становиться при запуске
<_d4vid> убери строку с конфига перестанет глючить
<_d4vid> *из
<artus> safvenom, корявый конфиг )
<safvenom> _d4vid, строку про hdd?
<artus> как то за 2 года ниразу не глючили ) если сам глюков туда не совал )
<_d4vid> да
<_d4vid> попробуй
<safvenom> убрал
<vamadir> как добавить пользователя в группу, в 11.10 урезали упраление пользователями
<safvenom> так скажите кто нибуть как рестарт коньков можно сделать, чтоб не завершать сеанс?
<artus> vamadir, adduser же
<artus> летчик
<vamadir> как добавить пользователя в группу?
<_d4vid> гугл знает
<artus> vamadir, adduser же
<_d4vid> вамадир useradd -G {group-name} username
<vamadir> в онерик в управлениях пользователями урезаны настройки. Так а как посмотреть какие есть руппы?
<artus> если они урезаны значит ненужны
<artus> !toolbox | vamadir
<ubuntuhelp> vamadir: http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<artus> там есть все самое вкусное
<baronos> vamadir: китайский инет отрубается?))
<vamadir> ну тип того
<vamadir> креши сыпятся. Иксы вылетают на юнити
<baronos> юнити не нужно)
<vamadir> слушай не вкурсе как вернуть старый графический интерфейс управления пользователями? А то на 11.10 вообще ничерта нельзя сделать. Кроме как фотку поставить
<artus> нафиг ставил то ? ))
<artus> 11.04 последняя сьедобная бубунта )
<openvoid> и то в неюнити входить надо
<artus> вначала впилят какое то г , а потом плачут
<vamadir> в 11.04 управление пользователями нормальное? Можно группами управлять?
<baronos> там пакет сейчас криво работает который юзеров добавляет
<artus> там все нормальное )
<artus> последний нормальный оплот бубунты
<baronos> artus: гыы след дрйд с девайсом и с бубном танцевать не надо))
<baronos> дройд*
<artus> дада ))
<vamadir> в 11.04 там тоже юнити? или гном?
<artus> uyjv
<artus> нгом
<vamadir> 3
<vamadir> или 2
<artus> 2
<vamadir> thnx
<vamadir> g2 dwnld
<artus> vamadir, а я тебя уже предупреждал кажись)
<artus> и да, даю ценный бесплатный совет)
<artus> бубунта работает замечательно если в ней не трогать стоковый де )) как только начинаеш чето мудрить, запаришся чинить ) там нафиг гвоздями все прибито намертво
<baronos> гвозди титановые если че))
<artus> baronos, фигня, 90 крученые, зааапаришся доставать )
<baronos> artus: нормально, я из шведских поддонов выдергивал крученые гвозди)) потом ими же забор колотил))
<artus> baronos, хе, ты из совецких поддонов совецкие гвозди достань )
<artus> вколоченые одним ударом заподлицо)
<baronos> ага которые мутировали и стали одной субстанции с деревом?)
<artus> baronos, которые чтоб достать - пол деревяхи раскромсать )
<artus> не, ну если задасцо целью чисто гвоздей наковырять то можно )
<baronos> не попадалось таких)
<artus> а акуратно разобрать - фиг там )
<baronos> сегдня квест выполнил) теперь можно спать)
<artus> :)
<baronos> и кстати, поглядел я сейчас на убунту 12,04 с гном 3,3,90 че то не фонтан, хотя работает, и даже не упала ни разу. И почему то грави окна не работаю((
<artus> фобщем счастья не будет, надо доставать свой старенький напильник и пилить коробку ))
<baronos> нее, я с дебиана терь не ногой)
<baronos> чтоб на убунту опять при хешировании с дс++, и при копировании свыше 20 гигов люто тормозил комп нафиг нафиг)
<artus> рейден не заходит - знафит опять на венду убег ))
<artus> *ч
<baronos> да вроде новых игр нет, че там делать то?))
<_d4vid> скоро бета 8 выйдет
<_d4vid> ^
<artus> втопку убожество
<baronos> воо завтра колду мультиплеер запущу буду играться)
<_d4vid> колду?
<_d4vid> код?
<baronos> угу модерн варфар 2
<_d4vid> есть хауту?
<baronos> надо всего лишь установить нет.фреймворк 3,5)
<_d4vid> короче у меня возникла одна проблема только что .. я вот не пойму нормально ли ето
<_d4vid> короче я настроил фанконтрол
<_d4vid> вентиляторы жужали .. после старта фенконтрол вообшем притихли ето нормально? или я что то не то зделал?
<_d4vid> кто нибудь сталкивался с такой же проблемой..?
<baronos> наверно все спят)
<_d4vid> а я код 8 запустить несмог..
<_d4vid> ошибка при старте стима..
<baronos[x]> mw3 который?
<_d4vid> ага
<_d4vid> при старте через стим*
<baronos[x]> на него нет вроде еще alterIWnet так что я не стал его качать играть)
<_d4vid> аа
<_d4vid> у тебя мв2 пашет?
<Nastia> Hi there!
<baronos[x]> не знаю, но целью я задался)
<baronos[x]> !ru | Nastia
<ubuntuhelp> Nastia: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<Nastia> Вопрос по викиликс
<_d4vid> она с америки
<_d4vid> Настя..
<Nastia> сейчас с нормальной клавы
<baronos[x]> _d4vid: без альтерIWнет идет как милая мв2
<Nastia> так что можно и po-russki
<baronos[x]> что сломала?)
<Nastia> эпплстор
<_d4vid> она с ньюёрка
<baronos[x]> а он разве был под убунту?
<Nastia> прозрачный кубический пафос и гламур
<_d4vid> Настя ты с каналом ошиблась
<Nastia> _d4vid:  нуйорка.
<Nastia> разве убубнта под маком не идет?
<artus> @kban --host Nastia тебя никто не выпускал, изыди
<baronos[x]> О_о
<_d4vid> лол
<artus> да этот троль еще в прошлом году всех достал )
<_d4vid> артус разбань якова
<artus> _d4vid, я тебя туда ща отправлю, за обход бана , есть желание ?
<_d4vid> )
<_d4vid> ты мне ответь на один вопрос .. за что ему бан?
<artus> диагноз - не лечитцо
<baronos[x]> хмм, может bitlbee в знц запихать
<_d4vid> всё с тобой ясно.
<artus> вы хотите об этом поговорить ? :D
<baronos[x]> гыы
<baronos[x]> кстати номрально плагин урезания ссылок работает мне прям нравится я алиас на него наципил, удобно стало)
<bosyi> вроде короткыи ссылки не безопасны
<baronos[x]> ты же в линуксе чего бояться?)
<bosyi> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/infosecurity/138870/
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-28
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг.
<scogra> как сейчас поставить реммину версии 1?
<scogra> Кто вообще пользуется этим пакетом?
<User773[web]> есть кто в ROR  шпрехает?
<Demar> =)
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Failed!
<sharikoff> команданте Че емае
<sharikoff> опа не в ту дырку
<crazycheese> Привет! Есть кто из ростова на дону?
<chapt> crazycheese земляков ищешь?
<crazycheese> почти, у меня есть знакомая которой нужно установить линь и оказать посильную поддержку
<crazycheese> она отличный человек, но абсолютный новичок
 * sharikoff оказывает тока непочильную поддержку. када литр на двоих =)
<sharikoff> *непосильную
<crazycheese> отлично. sharikoff, в какой мере "непосильную"? :)
<crazycheese> у вас есть номер телефона?
<sharikoff> я не с ростова сорри
<crazycheese> блин.
<sharikoff> пошутил просто
<sharikoff> загрузиться с диска не сможет?
<crazycheese> не не все куда тривиальнее.
<crazycheese> а у Тебя нет знакомых в рнд?
<sharikoff> есть с ростова
<sharikoff> но они все тут
<sharikoff> со мной в сибири
<sharikoff> =)
<crazycheese> мне нужен физически из ростова :(
<sharikoff> дак чо там трудного то?
<sharikoff> обьясни просто по пунктам и все
<sharikoff> грузишься тыкаешь инсталл куришь 15 минут готово
<baronos> начни искать от сюда http://poisk.vid.ru/ :D
<crazycheese> новичок, которому нужно поставить, настроить и оказать сопровождение
<sharikoff> сопровождение можно и удаленно и настроить тоже
<crazycheese> baronos: не смешно
<crazycheese> учитывая, что мы бились 30 минут чтобы выйти на pidgin.im, перспективы не радуют
<crazycheese> нужно строго с ростова и строго чтобы человек был с головой
<crazycheese> sharikoff, если у Тебя есть знакомые такого плана, пожалуйста пусть напишут мне на lct@mail.ru
<sharikoff> ок
<crazycheese> огромное спасибо и удачного дня!
<brestows> хай!
<brestows> есть кедоводы которые пользуются xneur
<resager> Приветствую всех. Знает ли кто решение проблемы о перезаписи файла /etc/resolv.conf (в нем прописаны мои DNS-сервера) NetworkManager`ом ?
<portos> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> resager: а если тупо убрать права записи для всех на этот файл? chmoda a-w /etc/resolv.conf ?
<[koshka]> Привет)))
<resager> Kyshtynbai: ну топорный метод =\ такой же выход. например, автоматически перезаписывать его из шаблона. Но это же неправильно!
<portos> открываю порт командой  iptables -D INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 25015 -j ACCEPT
<resager> portos: "-D" открываешь???
<Kyshtynbai> угу именно
<resager> portos: читай справку
<portos> но вот команда  netstat -an | grep 25015 не показывает
<portos> не
<portos> А
<[Raiden]> ку
<portos> конечно же
<resager> ок)
<[koshka]> Привет
<resager> ку
<portos> это в консоли я два раза правило прописал и удалил)
<[koshka]> Resager :P
<portos> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 25015 -j ACCEPT - конечно же так
<[Raiden]> Меня тут провайдер пытал отключением инета на неделю. ) Наконец починили.
<portos> поченму нетстат не показывает что порт открыт?
<resager> portos: может потому что никакая прогармма его в данный момент не испольузет?
<[Raiden]> а скан портов?
<[koshka]> Что же ьы сделал, что тебя пытали так жестоко??
<[Raiden]> какой-нить
<[Raiden]> ))
<portos> сейчас nmap запущу
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, apt-get dist-upgrade что конкретно апдейтит? ПРосто все пакеты до новых версий, или сам дистрибудитв, например 10.04 до 11.10 ?
<[Raiden]> да так, ничего, сеть поломал кто-то сильно
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: до новых версий пакетов.
<[koshka]> Это явно был ты ;)
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33208
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: спасибо.
<resager> [koshka]: оу, вы настоящая...
<[koshka]> Ну да))
<resager> здорово
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: upgrade некоотыре помемеченные как-то пакеты не обновляет. типа ядер. А эта команда обновляет все. И ещё дебианщики её юзают для обновления дистров путем подмены источников
<portos> nmap тоже не видит этот порт
<resager> portos: по какому ИП сканишь?
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: а не знаешь, как посмотреть что именно эта команда будет обновлять? ну типа как emerge -pv в дженту?
<resager> И таки юзает ли прожка какая сейчас этот порт?
<portos> localhost
<resager> portos: посади на порт кого-нибудь
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: ну набери её, там запрос будет y/n , как ещё не знаю.
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: понял, спасибо.
<portos> iptables -L - и в правилах не вижу
<resager> portos: значит не добавил О_о
<[Raiden]> может просто ничего не висит на этом порту?
<portos> так добавляю же...
<sharikoff> телнет снаружи на порт
<sharikoff> и все дела
<portos> ошибок не возвращает
<resager> ребутни комп 3 раза)
<portos> ) спасибо
<[Raiden]> телнет юзает не 22 порт?
<[Raiden]> склероз
<sharikoff> телнет юзает 23 порт
<portos> теоретически я все делаю правильно?
<[Raiden]> угу
<portos> эх...
<sharikoff> но можно указать так telnet microsoft.com 80
<resager> portos: что-то не работает?
<resager> порты же по умолчанию открыты в убунте..
<portos> порты нужно открыть что бы потестить веб окружение битрикс
<resager> а не пускать может, например, роутер =\
<[Raiden]> верное замечание. Если всё по умолчанию, то чиста для открытия правила вообще не нужны
<portos> centos
<portos> так виртуальная машина же
<sharikoff> нужно этот битрикс запустить сначала
<portos> какой роутер
<sharikoff> потом сделать iptables -F
<sharikoff> и смареть чо там
<portos> он запущен
<portos> я когда захожу сразу вижу меню битрикса
<sharikoff> смареть телнетом типа telnet localhost 25xj то там
<portos> iptables -F - ничего не выводит
<sharikoff> и логи этого битрикса читать или на чем он там
<sharikoff> апач
<Kyshtynbai> Хм... а ппа-шки у нас в каком файле прописываюцца? командой add-repository
<sharikoff> iptables -F -грохнуть все правила
<sharikoff> файрвола считай нету он открыт
<portos> сейчас попробую
<sharikoff> еще щас начни скрины показывать..
<portos> о
<sharikoff> прости господи меня грешного...
<portos> зашел)
<portos> не небуду)
<[Raiden]> я твой ник сначала прочел как protos
<portos> занят был этот ник)
<[Raiden]> видимо переиграл в старкрафт
<[Raiden]> ))
<portos> теперь портос)))
<[Raiden]> )
<portos> или ошибся когда набирал) уже не помню
<Kyshtynbai> а, похоже в /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<resager> Хорошо что не Д`артаньян :)
<sharikoff> вот сюда пойду работать https://www.nokiantyres.ru/nokian-tyres-family-ru
<sharikoff> админчегом
<sharikoff> =)
<Kyshtynbai> юниксовым? или оффтопиковым?
<resager> sharikoff: адмичего больше манагеров у вас там зарабатывают?)
<sharikoff> юниксовым
<Kyshtynbai> а что у них на никсах?
<portos> да... вот она работа моей мечты
<sharikoff> да я не знаю =))
<sharikoff> просто резюме смотрели тока что =)
<sharikoff> я пошутил =)
<portos> =)))
<resager> Не подскажете ли по такому вопросу: есть возможность в Unity отключить перенос меню приложения на верхнюю панель?
<resager> Не могу привыкнуть к этой оболочке.. ну никак =\
<[Raiden]> Я не зю.
<[Raiden]> Могу дать совет, но он врятли теб понравится. Если комп старый или нетбук - ставь xfce  ,  если старый на столько что пора выкинуть - lxde , а если нвоый - ставь KDE
<[Raiden]> а юнити\гном3 не нужны
<resager> не, комп мощный (ну кроме видюхи, но в игры не играю), KDE ставил, уж очень он дял меня гламурен.. долго привыкать
<resager> Я просидел на гноме2 полтора года наверное... зависимость...
<[koshka]> Омг. Какой глупый клиент. .
<resager> [koshka]: м? О_о
<[koshka]> Да ирц тупит так жестоко
<[Raiden]> Ну чтож , попробуй тогда привыкнуть к юнити, и вопрос свой попробуй задат ьна форуме, там бывает больше людей чем тут
<[Raiden]> ещё можешь на ппа поискать версию новее.
<baronos> кде - больше, больше гламура и макияжа и маникюра...
<[Raiden]> А в кде гламурность быстро убирается, если надо ифейс проще. Рабочий стол можно переключить на представление в виде папки, панель фактичеки как в винде.
<[Raiden]> вот и всё, конец гламурности )
<resager> Кстати да, может ещё кто подскажет - по какой причине в убунте может хрип при воспроизведении высоких и низких частот появляться? Через венду выводил, и телефон, => звуковуха и АС в порядке..
<baronos> это всё пульс 1,0 наверно
<[Raiden]> В кде программы отличаются функционалом и настройками, по большей части из гуи мышкой, а не гламуром.
<resager> Хм... на 11.10 пульс 1.0.....
<resager> Ранее. на 10.10 стоял пулсааудио, было норм, он мне нужн для вывода звука с разных софтин, на разные картчоки, увы нужен
<resager> [Raiden]: нувозможно.. привыкать надо. Мой друг вообще говорит, что убунту жирная (поставил Слаку и сидит в винде)
<[koshka]> Кстати. Скайп ща норм работает?))
<Kyshtynbai> Я бы юзал Юнити, но на моей карте она глючит... рамочка такая прозрачная остаётся иногнда и прочее. В общем, работать можно конечно но без удовольствия. Посему работаю в 10.04
<[Raiden]> resager: Может быт ьпульс виноват. Можешь полистать это, может найдешь чего полезного http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/nix/106806/
<[koshka]> У меня на 10,04 микро не работал
<resager> Спасибо, почитаю
<baronos> у меня эмпати в роли скайпа, через плагин пиджин-скайп. проблем вообще нет)
<[Raiden]> resager: Ну, что-то в этом есть. У меня вин7 ест памяти чуть меньше чем моя убунта с кде.
<[koshka]> Мм. Надо будет пробнуть
<resager> [koshka]: скайп один вроде бы для линупса. И не рабочий микро - это причина не в скайпе
<[koshka]> А в чем? ) в моих руках?
<resager> [Raiden]: "С КДЕ....", ну хз, я вообще держу гугл-хром с овер 30ю вкладками, что жрет овер 1.5 гига оперативы и мне все равно)
<resager> [koshka]: да, в твоих руках красавица)
<baronos> [koshka]: я его спрятал в системный монитор, так что он теперь не светится вообще и работает как процесс. Так что эмпати рулит им, удобно и интеграция с гном3 хорошая у эмпати.
<[koshka]> Так в вин7 все пашет. В убунте как бы тоже. Но именно в скайпе нет
<[koshka]> Ладно. Приду домой, погляжу))
<resager> [koshka]: у меня вообще везде часто что либо не пашет, что винда. что убунта, все одно (к последне йпривык просто)
<resager> Но часы напролет непрерывного "секса" исправляет любые пробелемы. Ну или обращение на форум)
<[Raiden]> resager: Мне тоже всеравно в общем-то. Т.к. в обоих случаях памяти хватает. Но не заметить , что линукс не такой уж и легкий сложно :)
<[koshka]> :-D
<[koshka]> Ну это точно
<[Raiden]> он правда может быть легкий, если делать выбор между легкими программами. например  у меня в виртуалке ест ьопенсусе с айсвм, 32бит - это занимает 48 мб рам.
<resager> [Raiden]: дял меня уже наоборот... недавно из-за краша HDD вынужден был неделю сидеть на винде... так там в консоли ничего путного не сделаешь, конфиги не поправишь..
<resager> [Raiden]: я минималист)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[koshka]> Ох эта синхронизация гугла начинает бесить
<resager> [koshka]: +1
<[koshka]> Ладно ребят. Я ушла. Удачи вам ;)
<[Raiden]> resager: А я максималист ) Из двух программ выберу ту которая функциональней, если тех. средства позволяют её запустить.
<baronos> надо ей andchat посоветовать для ирки)
<[Raiden]> минимализм рассматривают только как нечто неаобходимое , когда нехватает ресурсов
<[Raiden]> без т
<baronos> эмм или просто любитель минимализма)
<resager> [Raiden]: ну а зачем, я не пойму запускать, к примеру, программу записи дисков, у которой функционал по редактированию картинок, отправки по почте настроения и функции варки кофе?) функционала больше, но он не нужен!
<bosyi> поржать http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=184548.0
<resager> ресурсов у меня хватает, но удобства превыше всего
<chapt> resager ну как же, раз в жизни при условии полного парада планет и четвертой фазы луны, может быть тебе какая функция и понадобится
<[Raiden]> Ну, что бы не дергаться резко, когда будет нужен. )
<resager> chapt: я так раньше в винде думал. Не знаю почему, но линукс меня заставил передумать.
<[Raiden]> хотя под виндой именно для записи дисков я пользуюсь минималистичной программой , но умет она не менее чем брасеро, даже наверное более. http://www.aburner.ru/download.php
<[Raiden]> линк просто для примера , как программа может быть не только легкой, но и достаточно функциональной
<[Raiden]> у гнома3 и соотв у юнити который на нем построен другой путь. Там даже исчезает тот минимальный функционал который был раньше
 * [Raiden] спрятался , всё :)
<resager> я вообще с винды ещё консоль люблю
<resager> у меня наверное у единственного был в винде самописный лаунчер на bat-скрипте)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я 1 время юзал cdrecord и mkisofs ) как в лине так и в винде. Потом чего-то прошло. Или отпустило ))
<resager> ну я гугл-хром юзаю во всех ОС
<resager> нравится распределение по процессам вкладок и приложения. Раньше ещё был плюс - отдельный процесс для флэш, но потом этого плюса лешили и вшики в ядро
<baronos> wodim лучший)
<resager> baronos: ну никто и не спорит, что консольный он тру. Картиночки в нем не поглядеть, а это плохо
<baronos> какие картиночки?)
<resager> baronos: ну такие квадратненькие, например
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в лине я в общем пишу диски в k3b , по той причине что лучше не нашел. Если только nerolinux, но как бы лениво тут с варезом сталкиваться
<[Raiden]> хотя это всё имхо )
<resager> я использую брасео, просто первым его встретил, устраивает)
<chapt> хы, кто то ещи диски записывает, я вообще не помню когда последний писал
<resager> Кстати, сейчас в качестве оболочки использую Cinnamon. Немнога напрягает, отсутствием необходимого функционала, но терпимо.
<[Raiden]> синамон ещё ничего, ближе к чему-то такому, что можно назвать удобным для обычного человека ))
<[Raiden]> но всеравно не особо.
<resager> потому что он сырой
<[Raiden]> давайте я лучше шот покажу )  На нем как бы видно что кде не обязательно всё увешано плазмойдами , хотя на 1 из 6 столов они есть.. http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0228/h_1330426385_4508188_89e57279de.png
<baronos> значит я не обычный раз юзаю дефолтный гном3 и считаю его удобным))
<baronos> опять эти страшные папки кде)))
<[Raiden]> )
<resager> [Raiden]: хм.. да ты прав)) ничего так выглядит) я (если не забыл заскринить) покажу свой, "дефолтный"
<[Raiden]> А валлпапер на шоте самодельный. Синий фон с шумом и затемнениями по краям и сверху слой сс фильтром разностыне облака с 30% прозрачности. Такие минималистичные обои в общем не сложно рисовать
<resager> [Raiden]: вот! Именно оно и гламурно, неоновая подсветка к окнам, включение прозрачности при переносе окошек и т.д.)
<resager> да и тема (единственная) ужасна) Скрин увы затерялся
<[Raiden]> Подсветка к активному окну выключаемая и ещё можно её размер менять и цвет.  Вот например дефолтная тема оксиген, только с другой цветовой темой http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0228/h_1330426866_9648772_02331d5b38.png
<[Raiden]> в прочем, гтк с некоторыми темами поинтересней смотрится, мне например zukutwo понравилась
<[Raiden]> zuki
<resager> [Raiden]: на скрине ещё сносно, потом попробую твои варианты)
<resager> Хм.. у меня для кошки ссылка нашлась, по поводу её скайпа. Если что передайте: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=115369.0
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> [Raiden]: импровизация  http://i.min.us/ibjrhrjzAatESF.png  ))
<[Raiden]> tckb yt pf,ele
<[Raiden]> если не забуду
<[Raiden]> в общем гламурный как раз гном и юнити. Красота и непонятные способы управления окнами там есть. А когда дело доходит д оприкладных задач... Вся красота исчезает, остается только поиск программ в которые хоть-что-то умеют.  Напрример нужен шотв
<[Raiden]> ел, т.к. еог умеет только показывать. Но если нужна пакетная обработка, т овам и шотвела не хватит и т.д.
<[Raiden]> baronos: )
<[Raiden]> так, кажется я опять бубню тут свою тему. Извините )
<resager> [Raiden]: да лаадно, я всегда так делаю))) Кста что есть т овы и шотвелы?
<resager> По поводу пакетной обработки - всех спасе консоль
<baronos> не не не, не правильно выразился, не бубню, а кубню))
<[Raiden]> resager: shotwell или как-то так, менеджер фоток идущий в убунте с юнити\гномом
<[Raiden]> а консольв общем-то да, спасает, можно поизучать imagemagick
<resager> [Raiden]: не юзал О_о. А амэйчмэджик, это даа.)
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, когда делаешь sudo, после выполнения одной команды какое-то время в данной консоли судо не требует пароля. Где храницца инфа о том, сколько времени (секунд? минут?) должна действовать эта фищка?
<[Raiden]> gopreload не пробовали собирать\ставить?  прелоад наверное все знают, но он второй раз ускоряет. А гопрелоад  помнит что подгружат ьи всегда подгружает...
<[Raiden]> на таких софтинах как гимп скорость запуска заметна...
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: Хм, придумаю - скажу. А поак можешь использовать sudo -i - это аналог su -
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: спаибо.
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%81%D1%83%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C_%D0%B2_ubuntu
<[Raiden]> читай после Время действия введённого пароля
<Kyshtynbai> Данке!
<User013[web]> привет
<openvoid> /var/lib/sudo там файлы с таймстампами
<_d4vid> re all
<unitfree> Привет!
<unitfree> Russian Speak Must Have?
<Lex_Sh> что?
<unitfree> )) Привет говорю!
<Lex_Sh> ага, утра
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<unitfree> Ок. Как задать настройки разрешения веб камеры (глобальные настройки) ?
<artus> а такие есть чтоль?
<TheFalkorr> unitfree: через guvcview к примеру.если камера поддерживает управление через uvc
<unitfree> это что ли Video4Linux Control Panel  ?
<XuMuK> вот и накрылась 12я после вчерашних обновлений
<Lex_Sh> хорошо видать обновился)
<TheFalkorr> unitfree: у тебя сложности со скиллом чтения?
<unitfree> Дело в том, что перерыл по этой теме все что было возможно, ответа не нашел. Имеется камера (вебка) в скайпе разрешение 640х480 черезчур высокое, тормозит. Возможно ли как нить его уменьшить?
<TheFalkorr> unitfree: я гдет упоминал v4l?
<artus> нельзя
<Kyshtynbai> XuMuK: Зочем юзать незарелизенный дистр:)?
<TheFalkorr> artus: если поддерживает управление через uvc - можно
<Lex_Sh> Kyshtynbai: дык весело же
<artus> если не грабить поток, обрабатывать и заворачивать уже на камеру
<unitfree> TheFalkorr, сорри. у меня уже в голове перемешалось все. Нет, guvcview разрешение не корректирует.
<TheFalkorr> artus: главное скайп запускать с прелоадом uvc
<TheFalkorr> unitfree: главное скайп запускать с прелоадом uvc
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr как всегда учит отвечающго вместо ответа вопрошающему
<[Raiden]> )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: вопрошающему я дал шанс:)
<NoOova> господа как решить пролему зависания гном-шел меню?
<unitfree> а как его предзапустить?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: он не смог понять с первого раза:)
<TheFalkorr> unitfree: а это тебе точно скажет гугл.я уже не помню
<TheFalkorr> baronos: эт к тебе
<[Raiden]> )
<TheFalkorr> baronos: давай, говори нам, что гномощель неспособна зависнуть
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: а ты где там меню нашел?Оо или ты про активитис?
<NoOova> которое на обзор
<NoOova> виснет особенно если виртуалбокс работает
<NoOova> через открытие
<NoOova> помогает тока переключаться на реальную консоль, потом назад
<NoOova> ито с таймаутом в пол минуты
 * Lex_Sh пока не будет переходить на третьегном
 * Kyshtynbai тоже.
 * TheFalkorr еще вчера высказал, чего гномощелистам надо сделать, чтобы заинтересовать меня
<[Raiden]> NoOova:  Фиг знает. Попробуй пусти виртуалбокс в фаллбэк сессии, если там ок. То может как-то связан ос композитным вм и дровами на видео
<Lex_Sh> вот как перестанет сегфолтиться, и сделают нормальную панель управления( а не то что там щас с парой пунктов) тогда и можно переходить)
<Lex_Sh> TheFalkorr: сделать из него юнити?)
<[Raiden]> Нормальную панель управления в проекте гном.... Желаю тебе терпения побольше и долгих лет.
<brestows> Lex_Sh: переходи на kde там в настрйках пунктиков хоть отбавляй :-D
<Lex_Sh> brestows: я итак там =)
<brestows> Lex_Sh: :-D
<unitfree> а здесь вижу, все рассово-верные кде-шики ?
<unitfree> ))
<Lex_Sh> единственный замеченный глюк, это иногда kwin начинает хавать до 30% проца непонятно на что
<brestows> кедоводы есть кто шарит в программировании и пользуется xneur ?
<artus> кеды то еще зло )
<Lex_Sh> окна поклацал, сразу упало до 3-5
<artus> повиснуть насмерть для них не проблемма )
<brestows> artus: да ладно, все там хорошо и удобно :)
<artus> brestows, да не расказывай сказки
<Lex_Sh> это ранние четвёртые может и глючили
<brestows> artus: ну не висит у меня ничего :)
<Lex_Sh> а щас их уже вполне неплохо запилили
<brestows> все работает :)
<[Raiden]> У артуса дебиан с хз какой версией
<unitfree> Есть кто с хорошим стажем на обоих системах, реально, кде стабильнее или только функциональнее?
<brestows> правда я не на убунту
<artus> brestows, потянул за чатик скайпа, висяк системы, пока скайп не прибьеш )
<[Raiden]> Вот он и не знает, что кде уже торт
<Lex_Sh> кде4 стабильно и функционально
<artus> [Raiden], че какой, 4/65 ,
<Lex_Sh> сравнить несчем ибо у меня третьегном сегфолтится а юнити тока под убунту
<brestows> unitfree:  KDE функциаональнее это факт, а вот что ты понимаешь под стабильностью это вопрос
<artus> [Raiden], а если ваши кеды стали стабилньны только в 4.8 спустя десятки лет, то может в топку такое де которое не могут допить фиг знает сколько времени
<Lex_Sh> да ну)
<[Raiden]> кде стабильней чем гном3. Даже если предположить что вы нашли старый\кривой плазмойд, плазма рестартанется и все. А вынос гном-шелла - это вынос всей сессии
<artus> [Raiden], посему ненадо гряцных инсинуаций в торону де которые пилять всего пару лет)
<Lex_Sh> тут на 4.8 не так много народу сидит
<[Raiden]> artus: попробуй 4.7.2+ )
<artus> [Raiden], зачем? вы кричите что кеды стабильны с 4/5
<artus> нафига мне вот это попробуй
<[Raiden]> ещё в кедах композит выключается хоткеем, и вы имеете тот же самый интерфейс. Если в гном3 выключить композит - то только перейдя на гном3-фоллбек
<Lex_Sh> подожд1ём сьабльного 3.4 третьегнома
<brestows> короче народ запилил kXneur кто нить хочет потестить, а то у меня xneur не стартует и не могу нормально потестить
<artus> все у вас хорошо и зачемательно ) пока не попробуеш) а на все вопросы че оно продолжает крашитцо - а попробуй ешо че нить посвежее
<artus> если оно нифига ниразу не работает стабильно, то толку пробовать)
<Lex_Sh> гг
<artus> и да, гнять на гш как то мимо, он пока офф де не идет нигде ) по желанию так сказать
<unitfree> Стабильность, хм... отклик панели юнити не мгновенный, с подвисаниями... кстати, я еще не совсем разобрался что именно лежит на визульной среде, а что на ядре, вопрос такой, - в файловом менеджере при переходе между папками явные задержки сл
<safvenom> Сломался раздел из за GParted. Что делать помогите
<artus> а кеды ваши уже все ухи прожужжали, а толку в них, никакого )
<openvoid> форматировать
<safvenom> там инфы много
<safvenom> я хотел от него тока места отделить и все
<openvoid> бекапить нодо было - во всех мануалах это написано
<[Raiden]> Lex_Sh: кедоводов тут не то что бы мало. Их тут по ходу вообще двое. Дистр такой, гтк-специфичный )
<Lex_Sh> )))
<Lex_Sh> а что, разве тут все на убунте?)
<Lex_Sh> мне её хватило на один день
<Lex_Sh> чисто юнити поюзать
<unitfree> программы разработанные по кеды, скажем, kTorrent, имеет какие либо приемущества, работая в родной среде КДЕ, или весь функционал сохраняется и под Гномом? Есть на КДЕ в работе какие нить приемущества?
<Lex_Sh> потом я запарился искать кучу всяких ppa и снёс нё
<Lex_Sh> её
<Lex_Sh> функционал сохраняется
<artus> [Raiden], http://itmages.ru/image/view/438958/4c529b93 и так свеженького каждый день )
<Lex_Sh> но тянет за собой зависимости часть кдешных библиотек
<unitfree> аага, спасибо, теперь понял.
<safvenom> опять после перезагрузки коньки белым фоном покрылись ((
<Lex_Sh> какой кошмар
<safvenom> почему так?
<[Raiden]> Scale (все окна ) , и работает с тех пор как комп включился http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0228/h_1330435134_8178130_94c049da68.png
<[Raiden]> в общем падучесть кде преувеличена.
<artus> [Raiden], ты издеваешсо? ))) чем преувеличена? я тебе сессию эроров показал, что насыпалась свеженькая
<TheFalkorr> baronos: видишь?вот это скейл.
<Lex_Sh> =)
<artus> не, оно в основной массе работает, и даже местами ниче так, но вот фанатические крики аля - кеды мегастабильны, смешно же
<[Raiden]> artus: попроси любого с юнити или гном3 посмотреть размер ~/.xsession-errors
<brestows> unitfree: функционал все тот же, только при установке библиотеки kde потянет
<baronos> ThTheFalkorr как инет подрубят погляжу на скеил ваш))
<artus> [Raiden], третий гном когда вышел первый? кеды в 96м году, и вот на протяжении уже полутора десятков лет они ну никак не родят убер-де , так что я скрошу посмотреть сесию эроров гнома, году так в 22м , чтоб все чесно было )
<brestows> artus: но не может же у всех работать все стабильно :) у когото и сыпится :)
<Lex_Sh> [Raiden]: qbittorrent уже не забивает место под все файлы в торренте, если выбрана только часть из них? а то давненько его не юзал
<NoOova> а a4tech ещё тут появляется:
<NoOova> ?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: 160 кб
<artus> brestows, ну если 16ть лет пилить свистелки, то да 00
<artus> *))
<[Raiden]> 160кб  текста это почти как маленький рассказ
<Lex_Sh> [17:24:48] <artus> [Raiden], третий гном когда вышел первый? кеды в 96м году,
<Lex_Sh> не сравнивай 3.5 с 4.х
<TheFalkorr> [131][falkorr.Drakia: /home/falkorr]$ cat .xsession-errors | grep Error | wc -l
<TheFalkorr> 7
<artus> Lex_Sh, а че там такого страшного поменялось?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а вот среди них записей об эррорах
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ибо записи о саксес ране врядли можно считать за ошибку
<artus> Lex_Sh, я ж и не сравниваю гном2 с кедами) я беру гном 3 , гш , которые нифига ниразу не старый гном , так что мимо
<[Raiden]> artus: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0228/h_1330435697_8954498_b12031ae66.png
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: из них 7 - об ошибках в сторонней линзе левой теме иконок (о несуществовании файлов)
<Lex_Sh> а чё их сравнивать
<Lex_Sh> гном3 ещё сырой
<baronos> X.session error - 109in и оно выросло из-за расширения аля grade компиза
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: такшо не надо тут про ошибковость юнити
<artus> [Raiden], там есть журнал икссессии если что ) а не месаджес
<[Raiden]> artus: журнал xorg?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: .xsession-errors
<artus> другие\журнал графической системы
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: возможно он про него
<[Raiden]> ясно
<artus> а не ксорг
<unitfree> compiz - кде-шная утилита, и только часть функций под гном работает? Я правильно понимаю?
<TheFalkorr> у мну самый большой лог нажрался от udp checksum error
<TheFalkorr> када у соседа инет тырил.почему то его провод засылал кажную долю секунды эту ошибку
<TheFalkorr> Оо
<TheFalkorr> artus: ты это тоже прочел?
<TheFalkorr> !compiz
<ubuntuhelp> композитный менеджер окон для X Window System, использующий для ускорения 3D графики OpenGL. Подробнее: http://zeroed.ru/ubuntu/compiz-fusion-cube  офф канал: #compiz-fusion.
<TheFalkorr> !kwin
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='kwin'
<artus> :D
<TheFalkorr> artus: ксж
<artus> Lex_Sh, куда пропал, ты там чей то доказать то хотел))
<TheFalkorr> artus: ты буш моим тестером?
<TheFalkorr> в марте
<artus> Oo
<TheFalkorr> artus: я бегиннерс гайд пишу по 12.04
<TheFalkorr> artus: думаю тя заюзать и бароноса:)
<artus> аа
<unitfree> просто, более половины функций компиза на гноме не работают, не производят никакого эффекта... это вообще на гноме должно работать или я с чем то не разобрался?
<[Raiden]> artus: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0228/h_1330436068_7665913_ac5970425a.png
<TheFalkorr> unitfree: у гном3 свой композитный менеджер.
<artus> unitfree, всю жисть работало а тут не работает?
<unitfree> какой?
<[Raiden]> unitfree: mutter
<TheFalkorr> artus: а тут гномощель не поддерживает смену мутера на сомпиз
<baronos> Гном 3 без компиза, если надо то грузи фаллбэк режим аля гном2 и там пробуй компиз
<[Raiden]> unitfree: компиз в гноме должен работать и будет, если речь про gnome3-fallback сессию
<[Raiden]> или про юнити
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ты понял?ты тож будешь тестовой мышенцией:)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ты буш гномощелистом
<baronos> Ок)) я не против))
<TheFalkorr> artus: а тя назначим лубунтистокрысофцестокедерастом:)
<unitfree> fallback это гном 2 или имитация гном 2 ?
<artus> [Raiden], ага, вижу, за 16ть лет обработки напильником квин мтал меньше падать) достижение ))
<[Raiden]> unitfree: Это гном3 без гном-шелла.
<artus> oO
<[Raiden]> имитация гном2 впринципе подходит
<TheFalkorr> юнити торт </thread>
<[Raiden]> artus: не, не 16, 2-3 года от написания с нуля :) , а в кде 1-2-3 оно вообще не падучее.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: 4 года не хош? раннее 2008 - первое появление кде4.0!=кде4
<artus> [Raiden], угу, там свистелок меньше от которых оно бы падало )
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: у меня квин не падает пару лет )
<unitfree> установил mutter, а где к нему гуй?
<artus> TheFalkorr, ну хоть не сказал что вообще пол года )
<TheFalkorr> обожемой
<artus> вобщем фанатики кед даже хуже оголтелого фанатика юнити в виде ская ))
<TheFalkorr> !faq | unitfree
<ubuntuhelp> unitfree: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<[Raiden]> н осча он особенн оняшен, т.к. с 4.7.х препиали композит с огл1 на огл2
<TheFalkorr> artus: потому что я не оголтелый:)на мне водолазка:)
<baronos> убунту 12.04 установленная без гуя, с последующей установкой гном-десктоп и апгрейдом гном до 3.3.90 , x,session error - 4.6кб
<[Raiden]> baronos: значит мало софта пускаешь )
<TheFalkorr> baronos: размер не имеет значения.у мну куча записей о саксесс ран. ты сделай cat .xsession-errors | grep Error | wc -l
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: кстати средняя книга у меня пару метров:) полметра, если без картинок чистым хмл
<baronos> 1
<TheFalkorr> baronos: всего один ошипк
<baronos> Угу
<[Raiden]> что такое средняя книга?
<baronos> На дебиан сейчас 86
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: это толмуд в 1к страниц
<[Raiden]> будет не 1, стоит сменить тему, какие-нит ьпараметры и посыпятся. Будьте уверены ) А если ещё не только гном трахать ,а использовать его по прямому назначнию - для запуска прикладного софта и работы...
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: для меня это средняя книжка на несколько дней
<[Raiden]> и юзат ьтолько гтк софт, у вас по любому наберется куча ошибок )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: у мну стоит давно.использую по назначению.темы меняю, как собак на ужине в корейской семье
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: 7 ошибок и все со сторонними линзами
<baronos> TheFalkorr: где там была ссылка на скейл, а то буфер маленький в знц))
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты там скрин скейла показывал
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: покажи ему, как нормальный скейл выглядит
<[Raiden]> в любом случае артус не показатель, т.к. использует версию которой уже прилично по времени.  Фактически с 4.6.5 вышло уже 5 версий кде
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: аааминь, брат. артус ни разу не показатель
<TheFalkorr> он человек, но это уже детали
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: больше
<artus> [Raiden], ииии??? а че, надо прыгать от версии к версии? или политика кде - до кде 5.0 выпускаем исключительно падучее гогно? )))
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: вся ветка 4.7 же.сча уже 4.8 правит
<[Raiden]> артус мучается ,колется, но ест старые кеды потому, что он человек. Люди не могут юзать гном3 :)
<artus> вобщем у кедоводов аргументы как и у арчеводов  ))
<TheFalkorr> baronos: понял?ты не людь, за то что юзаешь гном3
<artus> [Raiden], да не, я поставил их чтоб поглядеть) а потом уйду на коробку , а вы продолжайте свой кактус жевать)
<Kyshtynbai> Что есть коробка? ФЛаксбокс какой-нить?
<Lex_S> так тебя никто и не заставляет на нём сидеть
<Lex_S> изначально речь шла всего лишь о том, что гном3 ещё сырой
<[Raiden]> artus: мой кактус другой, он только называется как и у тебя - кде. Н оу меня оно не срет ошибками, и сессии запоминает. И кстати смплейер у меня подгружает последущие серии в плейлист , могу билд сказать :)
<safvenom> пробую через gpart востоновить. Кто нибудь пробовал?
<TheFalkorr> коробка есть тара для холодильника, где можно предаваться отшельничеству, забыв обо всем
<Lex_S> думаю где-то с 3.4-3.6 вполне можно будет юзать
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: влц тож умеет.и че
<artus> [Raiden], не, я верю что если плясать с напильником вокруг системы то оно все будет работать)
<artus> а ты же мне доказываеш что оно в стоке все замечательно )
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: ничего, кроме того, что твоя фраза не в тему. Артус ругался именно на смплейер
<artus> Oo
<artus> [Raiden], когда ?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну я не слежу за всем, на что он ругался
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: он, как оказалось, тоже
<artus> [Raiden], я ругалсо на корявость преднастроек квина , который на фуллскрин приложение отключает эфекты, и из за этого случаетцо фееричный расколбас картинки
<[Raiden]> artus: неделю назад ) Меня небыло с тех пор
<artus> [Raiden], а смплеер у меня и на бубунте тож в какой то версии не подгружал плейлисты, это не критично)
<artus> и просил я у тебя аналог а не плакал)
<[Raiden]> это я тоже помню. И в общем ответ всё тот же: 1. никакого расколбаса у меня нет , 2. это выключается.
<artus> вот она, гнусная политика кедоводов, с подменой понятий и наведением морока ))
<artus> вобщем так и запишим, "[Raiden] - фанатик" :D
<[Raiden]> 0.7.0 (SVN3809) в общем подгружает.
<TheFalkorr> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> raiden is reply Глянь на http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=164399.msg1205519#msg1205519
<[Raiden]> Я не фанатик, я реалист. Есть возможность юзать последний релиз - юзаю :) А ты сидишь на версии 2010 года и всем говоришь что кде падает.
<TheFalkorr> artus: нук скажи че там
<TheFalkorr> artus: а то незареганному в треш не глянуть
<brestows> artus и что высмотрел ?
<[Raiden]> Надо же, меня обсуждают на форуме )
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0228/h_1330437441_9775173_dccefc2506.png
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну хоть ты скажи, че там
<artus> Oo
<artus> TheFalkorr, brestows вы о чем ?
<useall> [Raiden]:ты знаменитость.даш автограф?
<artus> ссылку)
<TheFalkorr> !no raiden is <reply> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that TheFalkorr
<[Raiden]> [17:53:56] [TheFalkorr]!raiden
<[Raiden]> [17:53:57] [@ubuntuhelp]raiden is reply Глянь на http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=164399.msg1205519#msg1205519
<TheFalkorr> artus: так и записали
<[Raiden]> а потом сюда http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0228/h_1330437441_9775173_dccefc2506.png
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: эт ты артусу покаж.:)он ж не заметил ссылошка
<artus> ыы
<[Raiden]> вообще, я бывает ошибаюсь. И в том случае ошибся.
<TheFalkorr> artus: мы молчим что про тебя бот выдает
<[Raiden]> и спорить с очевидным не собираюсь.
<artus> TheFalkorr, аххаха
<[Raiden]> Могу другой пример привести. Я ту тпостил скриншот глюка превью в ГШ. В ответ получил, да это просто версия 3.2.1
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> тот же случай чт ои с артусом, только про кде
<baronos> в 3,2,2,1 его пофиксили)
<[Raiden]> угу, верю.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: тебе напомнить скок лет писали кде4.#!=кде4?
<[Raiden]> а когда я говорю что в кде пофиксили - мне не верят )
<XuMuK> "artus: вобщем у кедоводов аргументы как и у арчеводов  ))" у меня гномощель стояла на арче, када 10.10 вышла, как и у райдена... щас поставил 12.04 с юнити ибо влом перепиливать опять гш, но после вчерашнего апгрейда она только в сейф режиме грузицо
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ток с версии 4.7.какаято перестали и признали, что уже можно сравнять
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: я как раз это и утверждаю. И если промотать лог, то советую юзать 4.7.2+
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: а ниче, что гном3 в 11 году вышел?и гномощель у тя стояла из тех, что были ранними концептами
<XuMuK> так что я до релиза посижу в винде
<Lex_S> ))))
<XuMuK> так я её в 11 и ставил
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну так скок лет твердили, что не равно?а ты хочешь, чтобы менее, чем за год гном3.# стал =uyjv3&
<XuMuK> только в начале
<Lex_S> ждать релиза на винде - это сильно)
<artus> [Raiden], не, я те могу настрочить скринов с глюком 4.1 или какой там кед, ты будеш доволен? ))
<XuMuK> я ставил именно гном 3
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: у меня гномощель стояла на арче, када 10.10 вышла, как и у райдена... (C)
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: казалось бы причем тут 10.10, но когда она вышла...
<XuMuK> ну или не 10.10... када там убрали второй гном?
<baronos> 3,0,1
<artus> XuMuK, внезапно, в 11.10
<baronos> неее 2,90
<[Raiden]> Я в общм ничего не хочу. Я только говорил про то что есть сча. И гном3 стабильность не спасет как бы. Т.е. стабильенй и быстрей он возможно будет, но так же он будет таким как сча+ уменьшенное количество функций - это тоже будет.
<XuMuK> ну значит 11.10
<TheFalkorr> XuMuK: ну то есть гдет 4 месяца назад
<XuMuK> не, побольше
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а их наращивают с каждым релизом
<Lex_S> ну и срач из-за этих DE....
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: допиливают то, что сразу не портировали из гтк2
<XuMuK> еще до отъезда в Россию, а я в августе только уехал
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: пример можно? :)
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: тут ктот недавно говорил про чтото.толи с изменением цвета, толи что еще.что было в гтк2, но пока нет в гтк3
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: уточни у бароноса.он ченджлоги учит перед сном вместо молитвы
<[Raiden]> Я читал какое-то интервью, мне хватило ) Ещё там кастомизация предполагаетсяс помощью расширений , но есть 2 ньюанса. 1. никто напримр не напишет такой док как docky на яве в виде расширения, или такие эффекты как в квине или компизе, 2. сам проект гн
<[Raiden]> ом вообще не будет писать расширения - 99.9%.
<[Raiden]> в общем развивались 10 лет и пришли к ситуации:  вам надо  - вы и пишите
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: док уже есть
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и большая часть расширений к моменту запуска была именно от них
<artus> [Raiden], это кто 10ть лет развивалсо?
<[Raiden]> да уже мног очего есть, только оно несравнимо с софтом котоырй писался под гном2 функционально
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну так.всего год как.вспомни кеды в 2009.страсть и ужасть
<[Raiden]> artus: проект гном же ) 10 лет я от балды сказал, мне лень считать сколько прошло с 1996 года.
<baronos> Не, ну вы сразу хотите чтоб весь софт за один день переписали на гтк3 которые тоже идет развиваясь
<artus> [Raiden], причем тут 3й гном ко второму ?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: гном2 ты смешиваешь с гном3, переписанным с нуля?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: у вас ооочень сильная трава
<artus> [Raiden], брасай курить фанатские веники))
<artus> *о
<baronos> !break
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='break'
<artus> [Raiden], это кеды которые 16ть лет плюшками отбвешивают и никак обвесить не могут кардинально не поменялись, а 3й гном это нифига ниразу не 2й
<[Raiden]> artus: ну тык, гном3 - это упрощеныне программы из гном2, переписаныне на гтк3 + гном-шелл :)
<[Raiden]> фактически и гном2 не особо справлялся с задачей )
<artus> мдя
<[Raiden]> ...быть хорошим де
<artus> [Raiden], давай сразу тогда - это просто усложненный терминал и не будем мучатцо)
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ага.еще вспомним, что гном2 был с метасити и мог менять.а потом взяли левый клуттер, переписали в мутер, завернули в обертку от каэсэссных .js и гтк3, не оставив ничего от гтк2 и гнома2
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: кроме названия
<brestows> artus: в точку!
<artus> TheFalkorr, ша, у фанатика аргументы кончились ) не вводи в ступор )
<[Raiden]> муттер нт метаситти недалеко ушел. Разьве что композит повился и можно модули писать .котоыре никто писать не будет.
<[Raiden]> от*
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ага.а дирижабль от пентхауса на небоскребе недалеко ушла
<artus> но почемуто пишут и вполне успешно
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и пофиг, что это два разных продукта
<brestows> ну вы тут и холивара развели!!
<[Raiden]> если бы они рабстол не привязали к вм, было бы ощутимо гибче. И можно было бы взять какой-нить другой композитный вм, например компиз
<artus> TheFalkorr, зато кеды до 4х они почемуто не считают нужным вспоминать )
<brestows> консоль самое чистое и самое прекрасное де что придумало человечесто :)
<artus> у них кеты считаютцо от 4.8, когда они перестали падать))
<TheFalkorr> artus: от 4.7
<artus> да пофиг )) пол года погоды не делают)
<TheFalkorr> artus: именно тогда великие аналитики лора признали, что кде 4.7=кде4
<artus> сектанты , че
<TheFalkorr> artus: а ты знаешь, что эти люди просто так ничего не отпустят из своих толстых лапок
<brestows> TheFalkorr: на лоре одни домохазяйки
<brestows> ты что
<TheFalkorr> и позволить кедам получить = - значит признать их
<[Raiden]> ух, я вообще не планировал стольк описать всякой мути ,так получилось ))
<TheFalkorr> brestows: ну эт совсем слабо
<TheFalkorr> brestows: даж про консоль было сильнее
<brestows> TheFalkorr: я же не холивара ради :)
<[Raiden]> А интервью всетаки поищите людей из проекта гном, для понимания того что оно уже никогда не будет таким как гном2 или таким как другие де для десктопов.
<artus> иии? а должно быть таким ? ))
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и?они сразу говорили, что изобретут свою гномоось. с преферансом и куртизанками
<[Raiden]> наверное не должно. Но чего-то мне кажется у них задача не быть лучше ,а просто быть другим :)
<baronos> и это прекрасно
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну да. и это они говорили.
<brestows> все я домой:) всем пока :) а то раб день закончен а я тут с попкорном сижу...
<[Raiden]> В общем я теперь советую на линукс ресурсах только лхде, хфце и кде )
<artus> и оба 3 ущербны по своей сути)
<TheFalkorr> ибо хорошую и удобную юнититорт они итак получают:)
<[Raiden]> а вот не совсем. Т.е. хфце реально ещё ущербней чем гном2 или даже 3. Но ест ьодно но
<artus> lxde костыль для коробки , кде ископаемое которое никак не могут до ума довести, крыс - нескучные обои для второго гнома
<[Raiden]> он всегда позиционировался как lightweght
<[Raiden]> поэтому к нему претензий нет
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: юнити на телефоне запускают без тормозов
<artus> [Raiden], блаблабла , отродясь он легче второго гнома небыл
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: чем не лайтвейв?
<artus> хотя пиар - такой пиар
<TheFalkorr> artus: был.отродясь он как раз был.но потом разжирел.к версии с 9.10
<artus> TheFalkorr, чето как то сравнивал, 1 к 1му
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: на телефонах с 1+гб рам и с 1+ггц , ну да, почему бы и нет )
<TheFalkorr> artus: не.я его еще во времена 8.04 помню.было легче
<Lex_S> хороший такой телефон)
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: сравни арм с телефона и кор 2 дуо с компа
<baronos> artus: надо сбегать на дройд девайс)))
<artus> baronos, дада
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: потом сравни рам в телефоне с ддр3
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: да в общем я не хотел сказат ьчто гном3 или юнити тяжелые. Скорее наоборот. Гном долго позиционировался как десктоп энвиромент полноценный ,н офактически все трепеща ожитали новых версий, ожидая хотя бы на 1 галочку больше :)
<baronos> artus: я мамке расказывал сегодня, говорю будешь пультом каналы переключать дергая пульт в сторону))
<[Raiden]> только у каноникал , встроив индикаторы, компиз ,и некотоыре сойфтины получилось из г2 сделать что-то похожее на современное де )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: гномохиг как бе намекал им
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и тоже самое они перенесли в юнити.индикаторы.панелька сверху. софтины
<[Raiden]> перед самой его смертью. И ещё Наутилус под конец стал развиваться. Табы появились ,двухпанельность
<[Raiden]> теперь ждите обратног опроцесса )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну она и осталась в третьем наутилусе
<TheFalkorr> двухпанельность.табы
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: так шо юнити - эт скорее наследник гномо2
<TheFalkorr> и с каждой версией все больше торта
<[Raiden]> ну пока да , пока умерли только: 1. панель задач,  2. добавление чем открыт ьв свойствах папки 3. выбор чем открыть (кроме прог с .desktop ) и строка для ввода своей команды.
<[Raiden]> это только 1 приложение. А ведь могут и другие покоцать
<TheFalkorr> ничем из перечисленного я даж не помню
<TheFalkorr> а про свойства папки вообще считаю лютым 4.2
<[Raiden]> Зато я помню. Слей например убунту 6.0.6 и сравни свойства папки ,свойства файла ,панел ьзадач.
<TheFalkorr> какая панель задач?в наутилусе?откуда?
<artus> [Raiden], а давай сравнивать 4.10 с 12.04 ? )))
<[Raiden]> у тебя будет ощущение , что 6.06 нвоая расширенная версия.
<artus> а нафига эти 100500 вкладочек и тд? ))
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ага.особо модный эффект открытия кучи окон наутилуса, вместо того, чтобы по дефолту открывать в одном окне папку.
<[Raiden]> artus: да в общем-то можно вообще без фм жить. Кстати к этому всё и идет. Гномеры хотят оперировать документами и т.д. А оперирование напрямую файлами выпилит ьвообще
<[Raiden]> Но я например хотел бы имет ьвыбор )
<artus> ну так ты то чего переживаеш на своих кедах? ))
<[Raiden]> и не лазить в консоль офигивая от удобств просто потому, что у меня для программы ещё не написан .desktop
<TheFalkorr> ... вот потому мы и пользуемся юнити, а не гномощелью ...
<[Raiden]> dhexye.
<[Raiden]> вручную
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну эт фантастический вариант.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: все, что ты установил из реп (и не только) - имеет десктоп файл
<artus> не , ну что за привычка сравнивать де написаное полтора года как с де которое не могут родить полтора десятка лет
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: кроме особо криворуких самописных прог
<[Raiden]> artus: Я преживаю за линукс ) И очень хочу что бы проект гном реализовал  свою мечту, выделился бы в gnome OS и выпилился бы из проекта гну :)
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну так:)ток дай каноникал переписать марлина под себя и написать аналог гсд
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а там пусть идет фтопку весь гном
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: какая разница кроме каких. де пишешь для себя или для людей разног оуровня и целей - есть же разница.
<baronos> alacarte для чего?
<TheFalkorr> ну и аналог гномсешшен
<artus> TheFalkorr, вобщем рейден за где ))
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну так все нормальные проги имеют десктоп файл.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: или ты кривые поделия пфрф для венды тож назовешь нормальными прогами?
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и что венда обязана поддерживать криворукость их програмеров, никада не слышавших про разделение прав и нежесткие пути
<[Raiden]> смотрите как я могу выбрать и и меню и со строки чем будет открываться http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0228/h_1330440073_8091757_35c76c3193.png
<[Raiden]> вроде бы много диалогов, сложно. Н оименн оэто и дает удобство. Задача решается за секунду
<[Raiden]> и дя папки действие тоже могу выбрать
<[Raiden]> для
<artus> хм, а я просто жамкаю и открываю )
<[Raiden]> я тоже, и открывается чем я хотел. И ещё я не пишу файлы типа десктоп :) И даже синтаксис незнаю. Мне как конечному юзеры это вообще никак не надо
<artus> зачем их писать? ))
<safvenom> почему Убунту визуально тормозит силинее чем венда?
<openvoid> не знаю у меня винда только в виртуалбокс, нигде не тормозит
<[Raiden]> artus: а иначе в наутилусе ты не сможешь выбрат ьпрограму для открытия файла , если не написано
<Lex_S> что значит визуально тормозит? тонну эффектов compiz\kwin навешал на слабую машину или что?
<TheFalkorr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ebf_bLUmrcA немного оффтопа, чтобы развеять гнев от холивара
<[Raiden]> в итоге , получается что гном3 это де для гиков. Где даже простые задачи могут привести к углубленному изучению ос
<artus> [Raiden], смогу
<[Raiden]> т.е. никуда нефига он не продвинулся в плане удобства
<artus> [Raiden], я обычно асоциациии прописываю и не страдаю фигней
<[Raiden]> artus: в терминале - да, в наутилусе - нет
<artus> если мне надо чтото уж сильно извращенное
<artus> [Raiden], причем тат наутилус?
<artus> [Raiden], /usr/share/applications/defaults.list не ?
<baronos> конец света это моя профильная проблема))
<[Raiden]> artus: Так, вроде про него и говорили ) И вообще работу с файлами никто не отменял пока.
<artus> [Raiden], причем тут десктопфайлы? ))
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: еще в хомяке миме лист есть
<[Raiden]> artus: в них описан окакие расширения может открыт ьпрограмма
<artus> [Raiden], и открываетцо у меня все и всем , не смотря на причуды наутилуса
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а вот эт 4.2
<baronos> в алакарте добавь к запуску %U и будет тебе в выборе чем открыть
<safvenom> Lex_S, я вообще компиз не ставил
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: в десктоп файле нифига не это описано
<[Raiden]> Хм
<artus> [Raiden], а, тама гдето что то подобное ваялось ешо
<[Raiden]> вот видите как я плохо знаю гном ))
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты не поверишь, но десктоп фалы не зависят от де
<Lex_S> тогда хз что у тебя там тормозит
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты плохо знаешь кеды
<artus> тобиш не в десктоп вносить , в сразу забить асоциации, вобщем наезд на  наутилуз не защитан )
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: прикинь.у него плагин к компизу работает без компиза
<Lex_S> Оо
<[Raiden]> А может не я... А кто-то другой
<[Raiden]> lennier@tortuga applications % cat AcetoneISO.desktop|grep Mime
<[Raiden]> MimeType=application/x-iso;
<Lex_S> убунту это вообще понятие растяжимое
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: ну у него компиза нет.а бубунта есть
<Lex_S> тут ещё есть люди с 9.04
<Lex_S> местами попадаются)
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну?удали это - и будет все равно. есть в хомяке мим лист
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: есть в гконфе мим лист
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: есть дефаулт лист
<Lex_S> компиз это ж в юнити?
<safvenom> Lex_S, допустим домашнюю папку открываешь, она открываеться и пустая несколько сек, потом появляються файлы
<artus> [Raiden], хотя кричать что в кедах есть гуевая создавалках этих самых .desktop а у вас нет - бред) если приспичит наваяют )
<[Raiden]> cat /usr/share/applicationseog.desktop|grep Mime
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ибо два одинаковых расширения поддерживаемые двумя прогами аннигилировали бы себя, будь все зависимо от десктоп файла.ибо дрались бы за право запустить без приоритета
<[Raiden]> cat /usr/share/applications/eog.desktop|grep Mime
<Lex_S> у меня такого не было
<Lex_S> зато был интересный глюк в гноме3
<baronos> какая ДЕ может похвастатся таким управлением звука с панели http://i.minus.com/ibdfO6u8arL8Jc.png ?)))
<[Raiden]> artus: ну тык, я не кричу про что-то одно. Фишка в том ,что каждый элемент кде несет больше смысла и функций )
<Lex_S> когда тыкаешь на активитис - справа выезжают десктопы с какими то тормозами эффектов на закрытых дровал и довольльно шустро и плавно на открытых Оо
<TheFalkorr> baronos: юнити
<TheFalkorr> baronos: и микрофон.и звук.
<baronos> где там такое? где там переключение между ухами и динамиками?
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: радеоооон:)
<Lex_S> он самый)
<baronos> где там управление звуком запущенных приложений?)
<Lex_S> тока жаль с открытыми vaapi не пашет
<TheFalkorr> baronos: в саунд контроле.и в юнити выше 5.0
<Lex_S> может когданить научат)
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: я те ойбаф ппа зачем давал?
<TheFalkorr> https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers?field.series_filter=oneiric
<Lex_S> TheFalkorr: у меня не убунта)))
<[Raiden]> в общем если говорить о линукс как о десктопной ос, и смотреть на конкурентов... Хфце может конкурировать со старыми версиями виндовс , гном2 тоже. А с вин7 и макосх имхо только кде )
<TheFalkorr> с чподдержкой ваапи
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: ну скачать сурцы и собрать не сможешь?
<Lex_S> да я уже не юзаю гном3
<Lex_S> подожду когда 3.4 из бетатестинга выйдет
<Lex_S> и пересоберу
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: серавно.открытые дрова с поддержкой ваапи чем не торт.и без гномощели?
<[Raiden]> ну а гном3 мог бы наверное конкурировать с иос, но к сожалению не сможет.  В иос просто нету таких смешных ситуаций , что надо ради какой-то задачи редактировать конфиг или аналог реестра.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ага.у иоса вообще ничего не средактируешь.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: да и у него свои проблемы.андроид его обгоняет по популярности как сученьку
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ему некогда с гномощелью разбираться
<[Raiden]> андройд кстати планшеты и компы всё в 1 завоюет с большей вероятностью чем ГШ
<TheFalkorr> аааминь
<[Raiden]> просто потому, что он выполняет что заявлено и подходит к тем девайсам на котоыре позиционируется
<[Raiden]> а гном теперь не подходит никуда )
<TheFalkorr> кстать надо андроид 4.0 свежий билд потестировать.на ееепц он уже все, включая вафляблютусоэзернет поддерживает
<TheFalkorr> авось и на моем ноуте запашет
<[Raiden]> и собсно ещё ни 1 планшет не вышел. Может выйдет после 3.6-3.7 - по аналогии с кде.
<[Raiden]> посмотрим )
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: кстате у тебя работает eselect qtgraphicssystem - > opengl ?
<Lex_S> а, тьфу, у тя суся
<Lex_S> забыл у каво тут ещё гента с 4.8 была
<[Raiden]> у меня сусе с 4.8
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и будут не нужны.ибо андрод+возможность задочить и запустить убунту будет круче планшетов на гномооси
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: будет еще один вебос, никому не нужный
<Lex_S> а то оно у меня тока с raster работает
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: зайди на канал кальки
<TheFalkorr> там проще найти
<Lex_S> хм
<Lex_S> ну если на генте никто толном ничё не ответил)
<[Raiden]> а..  я понял что бы хочешь, преключить кути на огл движок.
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: тут в такой час гентушнегов нет.у них намаз и вечерняя пересборка мира
<Lex_S> там наверно тоже кеды не любят
<Lex_S> бгг
<Lex_S> у вас какието странные стереотипы)
<[Raiden]> Lex_S: у меня для этого была графическая переключалка , но переклюение вызывало крах софта и черыне окна, пробовал правда около года назад
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: эт не стереотип:)эт подколка:)
<Lex_S> ну у меня отрисовка 2D при помощи opengl просто не даёт запустить кеды)
<Lex_S> kdm крашится
<safvenom> интересно у меня kde будут шустрей работать чем unity
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: качни дрова оптимизированные:)ты почитай описание:)
<Lex_S> врядли
<Lex_S> хотя смотря какая машинка
<Lex_S> та потом дровами займусь
<[Raiden]> Lex_S: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KCM+Qt+Graphics+System?content=129817
<[Raiden]> я мордой такой пользовался ) а команду не знал
<TheFalkorr> ладно.завтра экзамен.надо немного поучить чтоль
<Lex_S> хм
<Lex_S> да мне в принципе не так важно, из гуя или консоли
<Lex_S> важно что оно там не работает)
<Lex_S> native если я правильно понял, из них вообще самое медленное
<[Raiden]> допилят. жалко что с нокией так вышло, что они теперь кинулись впаривать вин7\8 фон. Иначе бы qt могли б ыактивней развивать - имхо.
<TheFalkorr> вообще лучше всего кутешные аппы выглядят те, которые написаны под гтк темы
<TheFalkorr> убунту ван клиент
<TheFalkorr> влц тож торт
<[Raiden]> т.к. у них были планы её юзать на мобилах
<[Raiden]> когда какая-то богатая контора вливает ресурсы, как людские так  и денежные в общем-то заметно
<[Raiden]> Тот же ваш гном жив только потому, что шапка кормит. Иначе бы наверное уже загнулся , когда Мигель убежал из проекта
<artus> [Raiden], если б кеды не спонсировались - ваааще б мертвые были )
<useall> тот же вАШ гном <- только я заметил,с каким принебрижением это было сказано?
<artus> фанатик же )
<useall> ))
<[Raiden]> Ну спору нет. Та же Мандрива в первые годы своей жизни активн оспонсировала и помогала кодить. И потом видимо новелл - как минимум.
<[Raiden]> Мандрейк был первым дистром на кде, в 97-98 году ) И в общем-то это был первый дит ркотоырй можно был о: включи и работай.
<[Raiden]> имхо
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: факт. Даже страшные древние исовые модемы мандрейк находил.
<[Raiden]> позднее там уже сусе появился, как конкурент на десктоп, тогда ещё немецкий дистр без новелл. Ну а потом марк нарисовался, со странной идеей , которая всё ещё шевелится.
<[Raiden]> хихи
<[Raiden]> Вообще марк очень мног опользы принес. До каноникал линь так на деактоп не пиарился
<artus> Kyshtynbai, а кого волнуют страшные древние модемы ?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, и да, причем тут поддержка медемов к де?
<Kyshtynbai> artus: да разговор поддержать.)) как в том анекдоте. вспомнилось как я первый разъ лиункс ставил...
<artus> Kyshtynbai, ну мог бы просто рандомом букв из букваря накопипастить) смысл примерно тот же )
<[Raiden]> ну, там вообще качественный дистр был. Там много написали из того что до сих пор не везде есть. Драк конф тот же. Или например установка с имиджей на хдд используя загрузочную дискету. Или создание дискеты с выбором во время установки для клони
<[Raiden]> рования..
<Kyshtynbai> ну тут имелось ввиду "включи и работай"
<[Raiden]> правда сча это наверное никчему )
<[Raiden]> хотя я отвлекся )
<artus> Kyshtynbai, тут побщето имелись в виду де изначально ) а когда законфились у ванатиков аргументы пошли вспоминать мандрейки и иже с ними ^_^
<Kyshtynbai> хехе
<[Raiden]> речь вообще уже шла о qt
<artus> который насквозь проприетарный
<[Raiden]> в корне не верно.
<safvenom> нашел наконец как рестарт Юнити делать ))
<[Raiden]> qt c 1998 под GPL
<[Raiden]> если бы открыли на 2 года раньше, то я думаю гтк , котоырй был создан исключительно для написания гимпа, вохможно вообще никто бы не заюзал больше )
<[Raiden]> хотя не факт
<[Raiden]> сча  это не важно уже. Гораздо важнее какие де есть и куда они идут )
<[Raiden]> Хотя на самом деле это тоже не важно. Ещё важнее прикладной софт ,который кроме некоторых софтин не особо блещит по сравнению с бесплатным и платным софтом под винду )
<[Raiden]> функционально в том числе
<artus> ну да, работать умею только синими молотками , крачные как то не блещуть
<artus> *с
<artus> [Raiden], так сядь напиши )))
<artus> или заплати разработчикам га зодный продукт и продавай, никто же не мешает то
<[Raiden]> Мне некогда. Одни пишут разные де, другие (включая меня) их ругают. Все заняты.
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> почему все пытаютцо сравнить фигово и бесплатно с ахренеть как дорого и жуйте что написали
<[Raiden]> Я могу только багрепортить иногда. Или в фичреквесты проектов что-то писануть. например в клементин писал , что поддержка куе нужна.
<TheFalkorr> artus: мыж холивар заради души.чтоб пар выпустить.чтоб добре быть irl :)
<artus> потому что если заплатиш 2к$ то поллюбому оно будет тебе удобно, ибо вариантов то уже не останетцо
<artus> TheFalkorr, :)
<artus> а жили бы вы в незалежней американии, так отродясь бы никто не бухтел что в винде все прекрасно , ибо фотошоп бы видели только на картинках ))
<artus> и тд, и тп ))
<TheFalkorr> ведрора 17 альфа вышла
<TheFalkorr> artus: да нигуя.с их возможностью заработать купить фотожоп один раз в жизни влегкую можно
<artus> TheFalkorr, это ты так думаеш что они готовы тратить бабки просто так )) наивный )
<TheFalkorr> artus: не просто так
<artus> TheFalkorr, кому надо - купит ,и будет в нем работать , а не для контактика глазки рисовать
<TheFalkorr> artus: там нет такого, чтобы юзать фотошоп чтоб изменить размер картинок
<TheFalkorr> artus: там изначально знают о других утилитах
<artus> TheFalkorr, ну так а я тебе о чем ?
<TheFalkorr> artus: ибо они не выросли на диске 100 программ для венды за 100р
<artus> перечитай пост выше мой
<TheFalkorr> artus: такшо там могут купить фотожоп спокойно
<TheFalkorr> artus: ты перечитай мой:)я не говорил, что просто так
<artus> это только у нас толпы школоло зажравшихся и отупевших могут бегать и ныть ))
<artus> вобщем хватить шуметь ^_^
<TheFalkorr> artus: егать не могут.эти рахитные школоло уже забыли о спорте
<unitfree> Как изменить разрешение веб камеры? В Skype картинка тормозит сильно.   Соединение 8 Мб/с оптоволокно.  a4tech pk-835g (UVC-камера, 640х480, Дрова не нужны ни под вынь, ни под линь, на ней так и написано)  a4tech.ru/products/multimedia/webcam/pk-835g/    Все форумы уже перелопатÐ
<baronos> !sex
<ubuntuhelp> A4Tech, забани это чудо
<TheFalkorr> @kban --user baronos 600 я за него
<unitfree> TheFalkorr прелоад не дал эффекта, по крайней мере разрешение как там выставить я не понял.
<_d4vid> !seen A4Tech
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<All-knowing> Всем привет.
<_d4vid> когда а4тех был был хоть какойто порядок а сейчас баны только так -.-
<All-knowing> Подскажите как узнать на каком драйвере работает вифи?
<Lex_S> lspci -v
<TheFalkorr> All-knowing: man lspci
<All-knowing> он у меня в юсб воткнут
<All-knowing> :)
<_d4vid> lsusb
<TheFalkorr> man lsusb nflf
<TheFalkorr> *тада
<All-knowing> спасибо
<NoOova> Господа моно ли добавить нижнюю панель в гном шелл?
<NoOova> со списком окон
<NoOova> или на верхнюю  добавить список окон
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: google mgse
<TheFalkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/11/overview-mint-gnome-shell-extensions.html
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: примерно так
<NoOova> !google mgse
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='google mgse'
<NoOova> хм а убнтухелп не умеет гуглить разве?
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: не.его на пенсию отправим.как я сдам экзамены
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: какой курс?
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: 5
<NoOova> первая вышка?
<TheFalkorr> fuf
<NoOova> Маляфка, я на год старше :-P
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: тебе уже 24?
<NoOova> хм нет мне 23
<NoOova> чорт
<TheFalkorr> :-Р
<artus> :P :P :P
<NoOova> за Mint спасибо, я это и имел ввиду.
<All-knowing> Господа:)
<All-knowing> подскажите,  lsusb -v  не выводит название драйвера
<All-knowing> или я туплю
<artus> а должен?
<All-knowing> хз
<NoOova> мб lsusb -vv?
<artus> NoOova, это тоже показывает драйвера ? :)
<NoOova> хм)
<NoOova> lsmod |grep usb
<NoOova> )))
<artus> опять мимо)
<NoOova> тьфу ты
<NoOova> lshw -vv
<NoOova> т.е. просто lshw
<artus> да и это не покажет название драйвера )
<NoOova> cat /sys/bus/usb/....
<NoOova> дальше хз
<All-knowing> как же все же узнать какой драйвер заводит вифи?\
<artus> All-knowing, ну наверно загуглить по модели вайвай и убунты )
<_d4vid> спроси на форуме или у гугл
<All-knowing> artus:   я уже много чего перегуглил
<artus> All-knowing, да не свисти)
<artus> All-knowing, lausb на http://hastebin.com/
<artus> *lsusb
<Resager[away]> Подскажите пожалуйста, как можно распаковать из архива, созданного в Windows (zip) файлы с нормальными именами (кирилица)? В данный момент получаются кракозябры =\
<TheFalkorr> Resager[away]: unzip
<Resager[away]> попробуй сейчас..
<unitfree> где почитать о том как подключить данный irk канал в мессенджер ?
<_d4vid> <All-knowing> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Devices/USB
<TheFalkorr> resager: а мне зачем?ты пробуй
<resager> TheFalkorr: я хотел сказать, что попробую))
<TheFalkorr> resager: но не сказал:)
<All-knowing> artus:   http://hastebin.com/vosikanidi.css
<NoOova> TheFalkorr:
<resager> TheFalkorr: 1 буква всего! Все равно кракозябры даже им
<NoOova> эта панелька то что надо
<NoOova> ещё бы верхнюю теперь убрать
<TheFalkorr> resager: а ты поставил p7zip-full?
<resager> а нет. вру, только в консоль сыпятся кракозябры
<resager> файлы стали норм
<resager> TheFalkorr: Благодарю!
<TheFalkorr> resager: дык.консоль всегда спасала
<TheFalkorr> resager: тож и с рар архивами кривыми
<Tmin10> сетевое мфу панасоник реально подключить к убунте?
<resager> TheFalkorr: да не говори. В винде жил неделю, кидаюсь в консоль, а там вообще как безругкий
<All-knowing> Ситуация такая, чт она ноуте эта вафля заработала без танцев, воткнут и появилась сеть, теперь хочу повторить это на десктопе,дл якоторого она и приобреталась
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: а для этого тож есть расширение
<artus> All-knowing, Результатов: примерно 6 450 (0,30 сек.)
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: оно скрывает верхнюю панель.
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: не подскажеш название?
<artus> All-knowing, и вариантов его завести вагон и маленькая тележка
<All-knowing> artus:  Спасибо, но все решения предлагают компилить compat-wireless, а он не собирается,
<TheFalkorr> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions-autohidetopbar
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: и все
<artus> All-knowing, с может таки смотреть на выхлоп и адекватно решать проблемы ? ))
<TheFalkorr> All-knowing: поставить туже версию на десктоп и тупо воткнуть туда?
<All-knowing> artus: Можно и так, но этот пакет есть в репе,  и его установка ничего не дает
<All-knowing> TheFalkorr:   Таже версия на десктопе и стоит
<TheFalkorr> All-knowing: ну тада магия.должно работать сразу
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: У меня щас там появилась какаято хрень
<NoOova> Файл правка Вид Переход итд
<artus> All-knowing, sudo modprobe ath9k_htc ?
<NoOova> вместо верхней панели
<NoOova> серая такая
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: эммм....скрин
<All-knowing> artus:Вывод  пустая строка
<artus> ну не эрор, знать подгрузило)
<artus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9243627&postcount=5 и никаких гвоздей )
<_d4vid> <All-knowing> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1895776 твой драйвер как ставить
<artus> All-knowing, а вообще ищи под ядро и собирай )
<NoOova> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22723736/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-02-28%2020%3A01%3A48.png
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: эт менюбар от какоготто окна опявился
<TheFalkorr> хз откуда
<TheFalkorr> список экстеншенов покаж
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: я перзагрузил гдм
<NoOova> первое окно это консоль
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: такое ощзущение что от наутиилуса, этементы похожи
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: но его по дефолту нет
<All-knowing>  artus:  на make install  выдает ошибку
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: мож экстеншен какой кривой
<TheFalkorr> All-knowing: билд деп ты не делал, наверное
<_d4vid> <All-knowing> покажи ошибку
<Tmin10> блин, для мфу дров не нашёл...
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: ладно, спасибо и на том
<artus> All-knowing, ну так прийдут екстрасенсы и угадают какие у тебя там ошибки
<TheFalkorr> artus: я уже угадал
<TheFalkorr> artus: тут ничего сложного
<TheFalkorr> тем более у мну свежая либатсрал
<All-knowing> artus:  я  сейчас скопирую, харош стебаться
<artus> сам додумался, неужели ))
<Tmin10> подскажите как быть с сетевым мфу панасони
<Tmin10> хочется чтобы и печатал и сканировал
<Tmin10> без usb
<Tmin10> здесь только для usb...
<Tmin10> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=164055.0
<artus> Tmin10, а модель мфу мы должны угадать с 3х попыток ?
<Tmin10> в ссылке было... так KXMB2000
<resager> Tmin10: А разве он не устанавливается как сетевой принтер? Сетевой сканер? Через GUI
<Tmin10> выполняю поиск по IP
<Tmin10> находит у него JetPrint и пытается поставить драйвер
<artus> Tmin10, ну так в ссылке http://google.ru тоже решение есть )
<Tmin10> там для usb вроде же
<artus> Tmin10, http://www.panasonic.net/pcc/support/fax/common/table/linuxdriver.html , и прикручивай к цупсу
<Tmin10> а это разве для сетевого подключения подходит?
<artus> http://narod.ru/disk/22319105000/kx-mb2000.tar.gz.html
<artus> Tmin10, молодой человек, идите курите мануал касательно cups
<Tmin10> ок
<artus> там полтора щелчка мышью
<Tmin10> по ссылке с народа: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<artus> ну поставь , проблема чтоль? )
<resager> Может мне подскажете, как можно избавиться от хрипа при воспроизведении высоких и низких частот музыки. Такой баг только на убунте. В винде нормально (и АС и звуковуха в порядке). PulsaAudio всю жизнь пользуюсь (необходимость) ?
<Tmin10> artus: уточню, что поставить?
<artus> resager, пульс выпили, и будет тебе счастье
<Tmin10> artus: я просту убунту 2 дня как поставил, ещё не в курсах)
<resager> artus: не могу, только им могу выводить звук на 2 разные аудиокарты. Раньше работало жеж, а начался хрип недели 2 назад только
<artus> Tmin10, это сугубо твои проблемы ) учитывая что ты осознанно лезеш ковырять всякую фигню не озаботившить предворительно прочесть про оную хоть что нить )
<Onkeltem> Фолкс, привет!
<Tmin10> artus: я просто хотел распечатать методичку, ковыряться в системе, честно, не хотел))
<Onkeltem> Как правильно читать доки из /usr/share/doc/<пакет>/doc, если они в HTML?
<Onkeltem> Есть ли клиент какой-нить?
<artus> ага,. любой браузер
<Onkeltem> artus: ну а разве нет какой-нить штуки, которая индексирует это дело, и организует по пакетам?
<Onkeltem> Вот была (и есть) система info
<Onkeltem> И к ней есть клиенты
<artus> Onkeltem, ммм, зачем  ?
<Onkeltem> artus: чтобы гипертекст работал и поиск по всей документации
<Onkeltem> Вообще, вот
<Onkeltem> эта система Помощи, что в Убунте по F1 - она откуда берет инфу?
<Onkeltem> Почему там нет всей документации по всем вообще пакетам?
<Onkeltem> Как-то оно не очень понятно...
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: для инфо и ман нужны клиенты, т.к. формат специфичный. А для хтмл они  зачем?
<artus> Onkeltem, http://itmages.ru/image/view/439181/c7780c27 чего тебе не хватает?
<[Raiden]> man lynx  , если фаерфокс слишком шикарен.
<artus> Onkeltem, и да, будь добр, покажи ка мне кто там в доках гиперсыллки генерирует для всего ого мракобесия что ставит пользователь
<artus> *ого
<artus> *того
<[Raiden]> кстати о манах, их можно и так читать http://itmages.ru/image/view/439185/a2a35638
<[Raiden]> п овсем пакетам - это он смешно сказал. Хотя иправильно в каком-то смысле )
<[Raiden]> главное что товаришь пытался искать мануалы - это  хорошо )
<Pentanych> всем привет. Кому нибудь удавалось запустить Wireshark c USB ADSL модемом? Дрова для модема встали
<Pentanych> (если нет, наверное, придётся делать один из компов шлюзом, а на второй ставить Wireshark)
<artus> [Raiden], http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oGa1Q7NvsI0#! , а ты про какие то де переживаеш)
<[Raiden]> разрабатывать новые интерфейсы - это хорошо.
<[Raiden]> написать что-то за пару лет и заменить этим рабочий де - плохо
<[Raiden]> )
<Pentanych> всё, поставил Wireshark на комп, подключенный к шлюзу. Инет есть, но Wireshark не находит сетевых интерфейсов
<[Raiden]> точнее не серьезно
<[Raiden]> тот же майкрасофт ресерч сначала опробует и взвесит, выпустит хотя бы частично стабильную версию и потом внедрит
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> и оно даже может никому не нравится, но при этом работать и даже быть чем-то лучше :)
<[Raiden]> Что касается г3, то главное, что там изменилось по сравнению с прошлым - надо чаще пилить конфиги и гсеттингс.
<Pentanych> Raiden, что-то интересно стало, о чём речь
<[Raiden]> Pentanych: [20:37:56] [artus][Raiden], http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oGa1Q7NvsI0#! , а ты про какие то де переживаеш)
<Tmin10> так, я поставил все дрова
<Pentanych> спасибо
<Tmin10> пытаюсь выполнгить как в мануале
<Tmin10> lpadmin –p KX-MB2020 –m kxmb2000.ppd –v lpd://IP ADRRESS/KX-MB2020 -E
<Tmin10> но ругается на аргумент -р
<[Raiden]> Tmin10: Я не сталкивался. Пробуй на форум писать ,с описанием железа и т.д.
<artus> Tmin10, а что, зайти в вебморду цупса и настроить не ?
<Tmin10> не находит принтер
<Tmin10> даже по IP
<Tmin10> пытаюсь по официальному мануалу идти
<garry-78> Всем привет!
<garry-78> Skype перестал запускаться, говорит что мол нет такого файла в /usr/bin/ А он там есть. Куда копать?
<[Raiden]> скорее всего нехватает каких-то 32бит либ
<[Raiden]> сюда копать
<garry-78> [Raiden]: ок спасибо, пошёл гуглить дальше
<[Raiden]> давно сталкивался...
<Pentanych> garry, а скайп как устанавливал? Через консоль, синаптик, ещё как-то?
<garry-78> Pentanych: да тупо центром преложений
<Forever1nsane> кто-нибудь устанавливал Oracle Database 11g на Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<garry-78> Pentanych: полгода работал, и не жужал, а сегодня вот такая фигня
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 мультиарч. Короче был оизменение касаемое либо друго йбитности.
<[Raiden]> наверное с этим связано
<Pentanych> и библиотеки подцепляются
<Pentanych> garry, я в таких случаях удаляю через тот же центр приложений и ставлю заново. Как правило, зависимости чинятся
<[Raiden]> я могу только сказат ьчто установка руакми каких-то пакетов помогала
<Pentanych> хотя, если логи дороги, это, конечно, моветон
<garry-78>  Pentanych: да делал я уже это. Логи - фиолетово
<Pentanych> да, пакеты руками - тема, но напоминает установку в Винде штучных DLL'ок :)
<safvenom> а как выпилить теперь kde из ubuntu ?
<Pentanych> Менеджер пакетов? :)
<Pentanych> и снести (почти) всё из категории "KDE"?
<safvenom> почти это как?
<Pentanych> не забыв перед этим поставить альтернативную DE
<Pentanych> почти - это если некоторые программы требуют библиотек из KDE
<[Raiden]> safvenom: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Tmin10> Ура, принтер заработал!!!
<[Raiden]> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnomemaverick
<safvenom> [Raiden], спасибо
<Tmin10> осталось тока научить его сканировать
<[Raiden]> Tmin10: )
<Pentanych> я тут по чьему-то совету поставил GNOME 2, доволен, как слон
<Tmin10> Мне юнити нравится даже...
<Tmin10> что его все ругают...
<garry-78> Tmin10: каждому своё=)
 * baronos тихо ржот
<Tmin10> да, непривычно
<Tmin10> очень даже
<Pentanych> компик у меня слабоват, даже Unity 2D подтормаживает
<Tmin10> у мя нетбук, вроде норм)
<Tmin10> даже с мелким 10" экраном норм
<safvenom> kde реально быстее юнити работает
 * Pentanych тихо ржот
 * baronos под столом уже
<Forever1nsane> ***Forever1nsane: гм
<Forever1nsane> а как эти звездочки запиливать?
<artus> напильником особой формы
 * Tmin10 не понимает о чём речь...
<Forever1nsane> :-/
<[Raiden]> зря ржоте. Если у товарища с рам ок всё, кде работаю быстро
 * Forever1nsane ололо
 * Forever1nsane дыааа, это оно
<safvenom> че смешного то?
<Tmin10> с 2 гигами оперативы и на нетбке юнити почти не тормозит)
<[Raiden]> я лично более чем доволен скоростью )
<safvenom> у меня 3 гига и юнити все равно тормознее
<Forever1nsane> 4 гб, ноут - юнити летает
<Tmin10> а вот на одном на кселероне уже тормозит....
<bosyi> чайничек http://i.piccy.info/i7/2b713c0cf18c7a52e8b2df4c51c565a7/1-5-5173/3557500/Vydelenye_001.png
<[Raiden]> особенно в связке с gopreload
<Forever1nsane> кде в один прекрасный день утром попробовал - к вечеру снес %)
<[Raiden]> safvenom: какая у тебя версия кде?
<[Raiden]> для статистики
<safvenom> я не знаю, только что поставил
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> ясно
<baronos> kde --version не прокатывает?
<[Raiden]> а видокарта какая можешь сказать?
<All-knowing> artus:   Спасибо, перепробовал  несколько версий и одну скомпилили и установил, вифи завелась, на ней горит диод, но он а не видит сети
<[Raiden]> baronos: почти в любой программе , справка - о кде прокатывает.
<[Raiden]> а команды кде нет
<artus> All-knowing, wicd
<[Raiden]> kwin --version можно
<All-knowing> artus:   Так не хочется его ставить
<All-knowing> artus:  Как завести  через нетворманагер?
<artus> All-knowing, мм? какие то религиозные запреты?
<All-knowing>  artus:  У меня на компе нет интернета ваще, никакого, как его устанавливать?
<safvenom> 4.7.4 версия
<All-knowing> artus:    Причем не уверен что причина в нем
<[Raiden]> safvenom: ок
<safvenom> видюха radion 3200
<[Raiden]> квин в 4.7.х переписали и он может впринципе давать ощущение скорости по сравнению с компизом на некоторых видеокартах.
<safvenom> в убунте когда драйвер ставлю, все начинает лагать
<garry-78> Что это за 64битный скайп, если он требует 32битные библиотеки. Поборол короче.
<safvenom> полазил - удаляю кеды
<Pentanych> garry, поздравляю :)
<baronos> а можно узнать почему, мне так для статистики)
<safvenom> да как то глаза режет )
 * Pentanych присоединяется к просьбе
<artus> ватная помидорность в верхних частотах и песок в нижних ... гдето я подобное слышал уже
<Pentanych> когда у меня openSuse стоял, кеды даже нравились. А в Kubuntu, в Debian как-то они не так надеты - левая кеда на правую ногу
<artus> safvenom, если тебе картинки нарисованые глаза режуть - к окулисту пора
<safvenom> почему коньки иногда белым фоном становятся? Приходится на F5 жать
<safvenom> artus, защитник кед? :)
<artus> safvenom, кеды зло
<[Raiden]> Я не заметил особой разницы. Может быть раньше так было. Сча у меня есть кубунта и опенсусе.  различия ест ьв стабильности пакетных менеджеров , но они не являются частью де.
<artus> safvenom, запарили пафосные суждения  неосиляторов
<[Raiden]> и там и там 4.8.0
<Pentanych> ну, может в Кубунту теперь не так заметно, но в Debian они по дефолту как настроены - не впечатлило
<artus> safvenom, настроить можно абсолютно все, просто с некоторыми де смысла нет возится
<Pentanych> куча апплетов в трее
<[Raiden]> я ещё ниразу не ставил дебиан, мб )
<artus> [Raiden], вреш )
<[Raiden]> не вру,
<[Raiden]> .
<safvenom> я дебиан ставил и снес сразу ))
<[Raiden]> если только убунту считать дебианом
<Onkeltem> Оффтопик, но смешно получилось, поэтому решил процитировать. Сейчас общался с одной дамой ВКонтакте...
<Onkeltem> "Свет, если хочешь, мы можем встретиться и я тебе расскажу в общих чертах как вообще весь Интернет работает :)"
<Onkeltem> По-моему офигенно сказал, не? :D
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> Onkeltem, ммм, лопата?
<sharikoff> artus: ты чо такой вредный
<Onkeltem> artus: не, а правда. Мне кажется за час-два вообще любому не-полному дураку можно объясниь как работает 90% инета
<[Raiden]> потом скажи: на словах не описать ,пойдем ко мне домой, лучше покажу.
<artus> sharikoff, ниазу )
<sharikoff> смейся емае =)
<artus> sharikoff, пинг же
<sharikoff> понг =)
<Onkeltem> artus: + она на САУ учится у нас тут в универе, жаловалась что не втыкает. Так что по плану - сначала про интернет рассказать, а потом про Linux :)
<artus> Onkeltem, 2 часа расказывать как работаеть интернет? Oo
<safvenom> снес кеды, удалился хром
<Onkeltem> artus: да, с технической точки зрения надо.
<Onkeltem> safvenom: lol
<sharikoff> можно один раз показать
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: это программа максимум :)
<[Raiden]> )
<sharikoff> как подсети соединяются =)
<Onkeltem> вово. Как пакеты бегают :)
<garry-78> Onkeltem: что там объяснять, провод в сетевуху воткнут - работает, не воткнут - не работает=)
<Pentanych> safvenom, это у тебя не кеды были, значит, а хромовые сапоги
<sharikoff> шлепанцы
<Onkeltem> garry-78: не, тут речь о веб-программировании. Так что надо понимать, что такое stdin/stdout как миниум. А это, простите, вообще базовые вещи
<artus> Onkeltem, начни с получения электричества ) потом как оное доставляется в датаценты ... ну и так далее )
<safvenom> и пиджин удалился
<sharikoff> точно шлепанцы
<safvenom> и vlc
<Onkeltem> safvenom: use pastebin
<safvenom> ща я
<Onkeltem> по ходу списочек не хилый получится, если у тебя по зависимостям отъехало пол системы
<[Raiden]> мдс понятно почему, он на qt , остальное не очень )
<[Raiden]> vlc*
<Pentanych> ааа
<Pentanych> VLC!!
<All-knowing> короче тот еще секс вифи на линуксе
<All-knowing> уже второй день бьюсь и результата ноль
<artus> All-knowing, сам же покупал донгл )
<Pentanych> vlc жалко :(
<Pentanych> мой любимый плюер, кто бы что ни говорил :)
<All-knowing> artus:   Покупал его для винды, но малой винду ломает за несколько дней
<garry-78> Pentanych: что мешает поставить обратно?
<artus> All-knowing, че, не можеш права в офтопике осилить? ))
<Pentanych> да не... когда кто-нить говорит, что VLC удалился, мне сразу плохеет
<Onkeltem> artus: не не, правильно-правильно делает, не путай человека :)
<All-knowing> artus:  Хочу к православной оси приобщить
<Onkeltem> вооот
<Pentanych> к Gentoo? :)
<safvenom> а если из резервной копии востонавливаться. Все докачиваться будет? Или как там?
<Pentanych> или к SliTaz?
<All-knowing> Pentanych:  Не, это слишком православная
<artus> Onkeltem, чего правельного? купить кое то г и ныть что оно не работает ьв бубунте? а никто и не обещал вобщето )
<Onkeltem> А кто-нибудь осиливал GStreamer в смысле ручного пользования через gst-launch?
<All-knowing> artus:  Ну это не наш путь,  работать в убунте должно любое гавно
<Onkeltem> вообще-то я бы посоветовал купить другой девайс и всё.
<artus> All-knowing, ваш путь это чей  ?
<Onkeltem> Например, есть у вас принтер Canon.... продолжать?
<All-knowing> У меня есть принтер кенон
<Onkeltem> artus: любителей потратить собственное время, чей же еще?
<sharikoff> идешь на сюсю
<sharikoff> берешь дрова в рпм
<oesmoky> скажите как в сквиде порезать по маске .torrent . Делаю следующее acl media urlpath_regex -i \.torrent  далее http_access deny user media  если указываю \.mp3 или \.rar всё работает он их режет а вот \.torrent нихера.
<sharikoff> переделываешь в деб
<sharikoff> ставишь печатаешь
<Onkeltem> All-knowing: воот, берешь его, берешь биту, едешь за город, и убиваешь там его. Как в фильме Office Space - там наглядная инструкция.
<All-knowing> Onkeltem:  Это ты о принтере?
<Onkeltem> И другой пример - принтеры HP. Блин, ну душа радуется.
<Onkeltem> All-knowing: ага
<All-knowing> Onkeltem:   Работает он в бунте
<Onkeltem> All-knowing: ну, тебе сильно повезло.
<All-knowing> Зачем его гробить
<All-knowing> Onkeltem:   Повезло это громко сказано
<[Raiden]> hp норм, хотя к их софту есть притензии, виндвоый всяко удобней.
<Onkeltem> All-knowing: Canon не выпускает дров для нас.
<artus> @kban oesmoky 300 иди мой рот с мылом , и читай ман по сквиду
<[Raiden]> хотя может я заелся, другие кроме дравера ничего не делают
<All-knowing> Onkeltem:   Я на свой наше на австралийском сайте
<All-knowing> Onkeltem:    И тебе советую посмотреть там
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: да-да, батенька :)
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], эмм, а хп официально писал какой то софт под линуксь?
<Onkeltem> All-knowing: я очень долго искал. Почти год ушел пока я не придумал дуболомное решение. Единственный камень преткновения был чтобы поставить матери Убунту
<All-knowing> А какой принтер?
<Onkeltem> MF 3228 кажется
<Onkeltem> или как-то так.
<[Raiden]> artus: ну, в hplip можно настроить , копию сделать, уровен ьчернил глянуть...
<All-knowing> Onkeltem:   Это лазерник
<artus> [Raiden], нет, я про конкретно софт под каждый принтер , со спец функциями
<artus> [Raiden], а не одно какое то поделие типа отстаньте
<artus> [Raiden], вот когда напишут - тогда и будеш сравнивать удобство
<Onkeltem> artus: да официально вроде бы. Там сначала из репы ставишь общие какие-то пакеты для HP, а перед первым использованием оно само тащит с оффсайта какие-то супер-проприетарные штуки :)
<[Raiden]> artus: )
<Onkeltem> ну и стало быть ты там галочку ставишь
<All-knowing>   А насчет говна,  так у меня и кошерная интеловская вафля не работает из коробки
<Onkeltem> что типа согласен со всем
<[Raiden]> Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP
<[Raiden]> This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
<[Raiden]> )
<Onkeltem> All-knowing: а модуль хоть цеплятеся? Может покрутить с его параметрами?
<safvenom> блина! Половина поудалялось
<All-knowing> Я уже привык к тому что любую железку можно запустить под линуксом,  правда время  потратить нужно
<safvenom> все инет приложения
<All-knowing> Onkeltem:  Я уже не знаю что куда цепляется, задолбался уже сегодня,
<Pentanych> да, знакомо. Тоже куча всего удалялась
<Pentanych> кстати, кто что юзает для резервного копирования системы?
<All-knowing>  Собственно сюда зашел не за жизнь поговорить, а узнать может кто вкурсе ка завести девайс,
<Onkeltem> All-knowing: в таких случаях помогают исходники ядра.
<artus> Pentanych, tar  ))
<All-knowing> Onkeltem:   В каких случаях?
<Onkeltem> All-knowing: когда надо понять что за что отвечает и какой модуль по идее должен запускаться
<All-knowing> Onkeltem:Нет инета на том компе, сетевой карты нет, а вафля не заводится
<Pentanych> All-knowing, дрова-то хоть компиленные?
<All-knowing> Pentanych:   Нет, сам их компилю
<Onkeltem> All-knowing: Если я не полную фигню сейчас скажу, то... lspci, lsusb - должен тебе дать PRODUC/VENDOR_ID. Дальше по ним ищешь какой нужен модуль. Через lsmod смотришь - вообще запустился ли он
<artus> Onkeltem, именно так
<All-knowing> Onkeltem:  НУжный не запускается
<All-knowing> Как его запустить?
<Pentanych> All-knowing, в смысле, бинарники уже на руках?
<Pentanych> All-knowing, а то я вопроса не понял, думал, проблемы с компиляцией
<artus> All-knowing, ты как собственно определил что нужный не запустился?
<All-knowing> Ща докомпилится и скажу с чем проблема
<All-knowing> artus: По названию, не нашел его в списке
<artus> All-knowing, по какому названию и в какой списке ?
<All-knowing> драйвер нужен ath
<All-knowing>  artus:  Честно говоря желания сдавать тебе экзамен у меня нет
<safvenom> Конки не запускается
<safvenom> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyConky: can't open display: :0.0
<safvenom> ***** Imlib2 Developer Warning ***** :
<safvenom> 	This program is calling the Imlib call:
<safvenom> 	imlib_context_free();
<safvenom> 	With the parameter:
<safvenom> 	context
<safvenom> 	being NULL. Please fix your program.
<artus> All-knowing, а я тебя екзаменирую чтоль? просто ты расказываеш сказки  что оно не работаеть , но при всем при том даже не можеш сформулировать как ты пытался его заставить работать
<artus> @kban safvenom 3600 иди покури флудер
<All-knowing> artus:   Я пытаюсь собрать compat-wireless  по инструкциям которых стопицот в инете,  а оно не собирается, о чем и предупреждают авторы интструкций,  так как версий очень много и не все работают
<artus> All-knowing, а ты того, учитываеш вобще под какое оно ядро идет?
<[Raiden]> artus: Я знаком с дебианом через убунту и документацию. А так реально не ставил. В релизе пугаю тверсии, а в нерезах пугают названия типа тестинг и анстейбл :) Хотя позывы были. И последний накрылся как раз из-за того что проблема находить  новую ве
<[Raiden]> рсию кде.
<Pentanych> да, версия ядра важна
<[Raiden]> в общем не вру
<artus> если у тебя 11.10 с 3м ядром, а ты пытаешся собрать для 2.6 то кто в этом виноват?
<Pentanych> у меня дрова под мопед для 2.4 шли, например, а я их под 2.6 пытался собрать
<All-knowing> artus:  Я тоже думал что оно под конкретное ядро, но оказалось что нет,
<Pentanych> All-knowing, вообще, вывод консоли можно на http://paste.pro/ запостить?
<TheFalkorr> под хуавеи от мегавони и прочих дрова вообще ток под 2.6.24 собираются в ндис.
<[Raiden]> *в нерелизах
<artus> All-knowing, Oo? где это написано?
<TheFalkorr> ибо не обновляли дальше
<TheFalkorr> All-knowing: не пробовал искать ппа?
<artus> [Raiden], ну так чего тогда судить о дебиане если ты его даже не щупал  )))
<All-knowing> http://rat.admin.lv/?p=640
<All-knowing> например здесь
<TheFalkorr> artus: а как же великое движение не_читал@осуждаю?
<TheFalkorr> artus: у них скоро своя церковь будет
<All-knowing> TheFalkorr:   да нет инета на препарируемом компе
<[Raiden]> artus: мне отзывов хватает.
<TheFalkorr> All-knowing: и че?
<sharikoff> compat-wireless-2.6 цифры как бы намекают
<TheFalkorr> All-knowing: пакет модно с ппа и с ланчпада скачать
<artus> [Raiden], ну если отзывы, то степень твоей фанатичности вообще достигает заоблачных высот :D
<Pentanych> All-knowing, USB-разъёмы есть? Флешка?
<All-knowing> Pentanych:  ЕСть
<Pentanych> All-knowing, тогда просьба скопировать, что пишет компилятор в консоли и запостить на http://paste.pro/
<Pentanych> в общем, весь вывод после команды make
<TheFalkorr> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/77059998/linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-3.0.0-2.6.32-34-generic_2.6.32-34.35_i386.deb
<All-knowing> Pentanych:  Это уже не актуально, так как make прошел успешно и install тоже
<Pentanych> All-knowing, ок :)
<All-knowing> Pentanych:  И в lsmod  нужный модуль есть
<All-knowing>    но вифи не появляется
<artus> All-knowing, http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc для особо настырных как бе
<artus> All-knowing, модуль загрузился? донгл работает? настраивай
<TheFalkorr> linux-backports-modules-cw-3.2-3.0.0-16-generic
<TheFalkorr> и кстати чем этот пакет из реп не нравится?
<Onkeltem> All-knowing: а параметры у модуля есть?
<All-knowing> artus:  нет не работает, iwcofig  пишет no wireless extensions
<Onkeltem> фига, там firmware нада :)
<All-knowing> Onkeltem:  его уже закинул как говорит инструкция
<artus> ifconfig wlan0 up не ?
<All-knowing> artus  No such device
<artus> ну иди в ребут тогда )
<Onkeltem> All-knowing: debugging включи, по ссылку artus'а есть
<artus> и смотри дмесг потом
 * Pentanych тоже голосует за ребут
 * Onkeltem голосует за rmmod
<artus> учитывая что непонятно чего он там накомпилил и наставил ...
<Tmin10> подскажите нормальную IDE для С/С++
<Pentanych> я так сетку когда настраивал, ЧАС геморроился с настройками, а потом после ребута всё само автоматом подцепилось :D
<artus> All-knowing, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9321722&postcount=46
<Pentanych> а так - не работало, хоть убей
<artus> Pentanych, нетворкинг передернуть и всех делов )
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: Eclipse. Но она не нормальная. Но и лучше не видел.
<Pentanych> экспириенса было мало, скилл "передёрнуть нетворкинг" отсутствовал )
<Tmin10> Onkeltem: с вижуал студии нормально переход будет?)
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: нет конечно
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: но делать то что-то надо! :D
<Tmin10> Onkeltem: эхх...
<Tmin10> кстати, никто не поделится инвайтом на хабр?)
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: вообще, при наличии большого кол-ва времени, можно очень круто настроить Emacs. Наиболее умный редактор ever. Всякие там Eclips'ы - сосунки в смысле анализа кода по сравнению с Emacs.
<Tmin10> или статьи сочинть?)
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: но... это уже не модно. Сейчас всем графику подавай )
<Tmin10> Onkeltem: хотелось бы всё из коробки)
<Tmin10> Onkeltem: поставил и работаешь)
<All-knowing> на modprobe ath9k выдает All config need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignore in a future release
<All-knowing> Что это значит?
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: знаешь, круче Delphi я вообще ни одного RAD инструмента не видел.
<sharikoff> это значит что нужен конфиг файл
<Tmin10> Onkeltem: какой то он загруженный, после 7 делфи непривычно)))
<sharikoff> на который будет пофиг в следующих релизах
<m3ss0r> здесь новичку можно расчитывать на помощь ?
<artus> это значит что config need .conf, ибо will be ignore in a future release
<All-knowing> sharikoff:  а при чем здесь ndiswrapper
<artus> !ask | m3ss0r
<ubuntuhelp> m3ss0r: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<sharikoff> я подозреваю что цепляются дрова не для линукса
<All-knowing> sharikoff:   это понятно
<artus> All-knowing, mv /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf
<m3ss0r> по инструкции установил драйвер для видяхи amd hd radeon 6730m да вот беда она работает не работает
<sharikoff> All-knowing: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/NDISwrapper
<sharikoff> посмотри мож помогет
<m3ss0r> Инициализация Catalyst Control Center для Linux не удалась.   Возможные причины:  Графический драйвер AMD не установлен или функционирует неправильно.   Пожалуйста, установите драйвер AMD, соответствующий вашему устройству AMD, либо настройте его с помощьÑ
<m3ss0r> помогите пжлст.
<baronos> !255 | m3ss0r
<ubuntuhelp> m3ss0r: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<sharikoff> lsmod |grep ndis
<sharikoff> модуль есть?
<sharikoff> загружен?
<m3ss0r> т.е. ?
<sharikoff> m3ss0r: прочитай еще раз
<All-knowing> sharikoff: нет
<sharikoff> что нет
<All-knowing> незапущен
<All-knowing> вывод пустой
<Tmin10> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/e_gov/139006/
<sharikoff> незагружен ты хотел сказать
<All-knowing> да
<sharikoff> вот берешь ищешь ндисвраппер под свое ядро или компилишь
<sharikoff> потом insmod или modprobe
<sharikoff> второе лучше
<sharikoff> потом lsmod смотришь есть он там или нет
<sharikoff> поттом ищешь виндовые дрова на свою флешку
<sharikoff> потом ndiswrapper -i net5211.inf
<sharikoff> где inf -дрова виндовые
<All-knowing> sharikoff: я так уже делал
<sharikoff> но сначала пробиваешь по базе свою флешку
<sharikoff> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?joomla/index.php
<sharikoff> на предмет поддерживается она или нет
<sharikoff> а если делал так какого модуль не загружен в ядро?
<sharikoff> а вообще лучше не извращаться а пойти и купить флешку или писиайную карту нормального производителя
<sharikoff> это если вай фай действительно нужен
<sharikoff> если так побаловаться тогда компиль
<sharikoff> хоть прокачаешься =)
<m3ss0r> поможите решить проблему ?
<sharikoff> m3ss0r: мы не смогли прочитать
<sharikoff> тебе же написали что если в сообщении больше 255 букв то оно кракозябликами
<m3ss0r> Инициализация Catalyst Control Center для Linux не удалась.   Возможные причины:
<artus> sharikoff, там все просто , ¾Ð¶Ð°Ð» ¸ÑеÑкР¸Ð»Ð¸ ÑÑнкÑиониÑÑ ÑойÑÑÐ²Ñ AMD, либо наÑÑÑойÑе
<sharikoff> =)
<[Raiden]> LANG=C ...
<sharikoff> [Raiden]: это не наш метод
<sharikoff> мы же убунтоиды
<artus> [Raiden], зачем 7
<m3ss0r> amd radeon hd 6730m видях
<[Raiden]> тогда учите это наизусть )
<sharikoff> набранное сообщение надо сфотать и сюда выложить скрин
<sharikoff> тока так
<artus> [Raiden], че, отвечающий должен под вопрошающего подстравиватцо? я всегда думал наоборот )
<artus> sharikoff, сылкой на архив с доком внутри , с вставленой фоткой монитора )
<sharikoff> m3ss0r: я думаю на форуме есть ответ
<m3ss0r> да, задал там вопрос
<sharikoff> artus: с вордовским документом угу..
<m3ss0r> но ответа вряд ли дождусь
<artus> m3ss0r, а чего, кнопочку поиск выпилили прям перед твоим заходом 7
<[koshka]> Куку
<sharikoff> й
<Pentanych> мяу
<artus> хм, там таки нима :D
<sharikoff> выпилили?
<sharikoff> хулиганье..
<[koshka]> :-D
<artus> sharikoff, не, там чет с поиском )
<m3ss0r> http://s017.radikal.ru/i436/1202/06/d23aee24de97.png
<artus> m3ss0r, зато гугл  Результатов: примерно 9 110 (0,28 сек.)
<[koshka]> Поломали
<artus> m3ss0r, иди читай как ставить драйвера
<sharikoff> дык это ж самый стабильный форум имхо на самом стабильном двиге =)
<[koshka]> Гугл вообще все знает
<m3ss0r> да еп.
<artus> @kick m3ss0r иди в лесу покричи
<[koshka]> Фу какой ты злой
<sharikoff> artus: емае ты чо такой то
<artus> m3ss0r, http://itmages.ru/image/view/439308/629282c7 я что то не то делаю ? или у меня поиск другой какой то ?
<sharikoff> битва скринов
<m3ss0r> о господи
<artus> sharikoff, анонимусы не осиляторы поиска заходють сюда поматеритцо? лесом таких )
<m3ss0r> я всё делал как написано у вас в документации на сайте
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/350841/b91d3e2a
<m3ss0r> "Установка проприетарных драйверов ATI/AMD"
<artus> m3ss0r, мм, пакажи мне документацию на сайте как ставить драйвера именно на HD 6730M
<[koshka]> (+m3ss0r) да не злись на них. Ну они правда суровые дядьки
<[koshka]> Но все равно
 * artus утянул в заначку попкорн
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/348162/17b671b8
<artus> m3ss0r, а особо наблюдательные могут понять что The solution would be to wait for a newer version for AMD Catalyst to get released.
<artus> sharikoff, мм, а корпус процессора надо протирать снимая куллер ?
<sharikoff> ну там написано я думаю
<artus> ато неудобно как то , и протирать до тех пор пока термопасны не останетцо? ))
<sharikoff> главное заклинание не забыть
<artus> надо переписать и заучить )
<m3ss0r> всё понятно спасибо..
<[koshka]> artus, :-P
 * artus повесил прищепку на язык [koshka]
<artus> :P
<[koshka]> Опять >_<
<artus>  [koshka] ня ))
<[koshka]>  ня
<[koshka]> Сколько стоит самый простой вай фай роутер?
<[koshka]> Нифигасебе
<[koshka]> Паша зашел
<NoOova> [koshka]: он стоит вай вай вай
<NoOova> коте привет
<artus> [koshka], ~11$
<NoOova> =*
<[koshka]> Привет сладкий ;)
<NoOova> как у тея дела? не пишеш не вспоминаеш
<[koshka]> artus, спасибо))
<[koshka]> Кто бы говорил)) я в аське тебя не вижу вообще
<[koshka]> Все ок. Ты как??
<User449[web]> Кто-нибудь может мне помочь установить nod 32?  я толко вчера начал пользоваться ubuntu 10.11
 * Forever1nsane trololo :D
<TNH> а зачем на убунте тебе антивирус
<artus> а на 10.11 без него никак
<TNH> ну тока если так
<User449[web]> Да я вообще 2 день то пользуюсь)
<NoOova> User449[web]: тебе надо поставить интернет эксплорер
<TNH> <User449[web]> для линух нет вирусов как для винды
<NoOova> под вайном
<Forever1nsane> желательно шестой версии
<User449[web]> Какие страсти)... А зачем ?)
<Forever1nsane> как это
<TNH> пользуйся спокойно  и получай удовольствие на убунте
<Forever1nsane> для секьюрности
<Forever1nsane> можно еще касперыча сверху накатить
<User449[web]> Так ie это же браузер оО
<Forever1nsane> ну да
<Forever1nsane> он самый надежный
<User449[web]> А, понятно, спасибо за совет)
<Pentanych> а можно поставить SliTaz, и все лишние файлы будет видто так xD
<Pentanych> без антивируса
<Pentanych> я вообще в шоке... столько в 30 метров уместить!
<Pentanych> звук работает, инет тоже
<Pentanych> видел как-то WinXP, ужатую до 30 метров, так там даже консоль нормально не работала
<User449[web]> Порекомендуйте пожалуйста видео проигрыватель) Какой лучше поставить? Или и страндартный покатит?
<Pentanych> вполне
<Pentanych> лично я - поклонник VLC, но Totem в Gnome работает неплохо
<Pentanych> тут главное про кодеки не забыть
<Pentanych> а то некоторые из них не вполне Open Source, и не ставятся по умолчанию
<Pentanych> надо потом добавлять их через менеджер пакетов
<Pentanych> а иногда всё работает "из коробки"
<[Raiden]> User449[web]: для меня катит smplayer
<[Raiden]> и влц установлен для редких извратов
<[Raiden]> но может покатить любой )
<[Raiden]> какой вопрос...
<baronos> хехе, хочешь стабильную убунту 12,04 прямо сейчас? установи альтернейт без гуя, и потом установи гном-десктоп и будет стабильная ОС))
<Pentanych> лол
<baronos> чего смеёшься, оно так и есть)
<Pentanych> дык разве спорю
<User449[web]> compiz - это разве не стандартная программа?
<Pentanych> тока я на альтернейт lxde устанавливал :D
<User449[web]> Главное меню - поиск - compiz - ничего нет (
<Pentanych> но задолбало, что у него нет темы типа гномовой Darklooks и кое-какого софта
<Pentanych> и таки перешёл на гном
<User449[web]> Разобрался)
<[Raiden]> User449[web]: в терминале набери ccsm , тебе напишут что доставить. Компиз стандартный вм в убунте 11.10
<[Raiden]> но в меню его нет
<[Raiden]> в опенсуське кстати  почти такая же фигня есть. ТОлько не само пишет в каком пакете недостающая программа, надо набирать cnf название
<NoOova> [Raiden]: вм = мо?
<[Raiden]> wm - window manager
<VMV> всем привет!
<Pentanych> VMV, здоров
<xSmile> Ghbdtn)
<xSmile> Привет)
<xSmile> Пока что не привычно без ярлыков, которые создаются автоматом на раб столе))
<VMV> ни с того ни с сего (по-крайней мере не знаю в чем дело)) пропал инет по вай фай, куда можно копнуть?)
<VMV> вчера вот после обновления python-httplib он пропал, откатился-заработал, сегодня после перезагрузки снова пропал, и пока ничего не помогает(
<VMV> ни откаты, ни сбросы прокси, кстати я их не использовал, но на всякий
<VMV> сеть видит, инета нет
<openvoid> route -n
<xSmile> установил себе только что прогу xNeur и теперь найти не могу))
<xSmile> Где ее можно найти?)
<VMV> openvoid, и что должно быть?
<VMV> 192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan0
<baronos> xSmile: xneur если память не извеняет то она консольная, а гуй gxneur вроде. Пробуй запустить gxneur
<openvoid> sudo dhclient wlan0
<xSmile> baronos спасибо) нашел)
<openvoid> VMV, не хватает маршрута по умолчанию
<VMV> openvoid,  а можно подробней, чтоб на будущее?
<openvoid> скорее всего на вайфай моршрутизаторе настройки отвалились
<VMV> после dhclient должен появиться?
<VMV> а у остальных же есть
<openvoid> после sudo dhclient wlan0 с нормально настроенного маршрутизатора отдаётся 3 вещи - ip, default gateway, dns
<openvoid> если этих трёх вещей нет - инета не будет
<VMV> так, я сейчас должен отключить кабель, и инет по вай фаю должен быть, так?
<openvoid> кабель отключи и запускай
<VMV> ок, щас проверю)
<VMV> openvoid, не получилось, все равно не работает(
<openvoid> pastebin что тебе написал dhclient
<VMV> http://pastebin.com/rg1AUfYV
<openvoid> что то совсем не то сделалось
<VMV> а как сделать чтоб то сделалось?)
<xSmile>  Скачал Vuzu не не знаю, как запустить скаченный торент файл для загрузки файла через vuzu).......
<xSmile> Включил мозг и догадался как можно использовать его) А вот как установить Vuzu как клиент по уполчанию?
<baronos> выбери для торрент файлов что запускать
<baronos> открыть с помощью "такой то приблуды" и сделать её по умолчанию
<xSmile> Спасибо)) а я и забыл)
<xSmile> А ты знаешь, как зайти в настройки gxNour?
<baronos> открыть его, или на панели на флажок ПКМ на нем и открыть настройки
<safvenom> как исправить чтоб при подключении наушников в параметрах звука выбиралось устройство выхода analog speakers, а то втыкаешь и ставится аналоговые наушники и нет звука?
<xSmile> Что то он у меня вообще ни как не реагирует....(
<xSmile> Запустить то запустился, но вызвать каких-либо меню, я почему то не могу(
<baronos> xSmile: на панели верхней флажок есть?
<xSmile> Нету
<xSmile> Он просто вообще ни как не реагирует, однако работает, этот его шум, мне уже порядком надоел))
<baronos> killall xneur
<baronos> и sudo apt-get install gxneur
<bosyi> xSmile, unity?
<xSmile> Сча я ребутну комп
<bosyi> xSmile, unity?
<bosyi> xSmile_, unity?
<c5h12> проверка кодировки
<c5h12> уфф :)
<c5h12> кажись, работает
<Sergey_IT> кто работает?
<sharikoff> все радиостанции советского союза
<c5h12> да я недавно систему переставлял, чё-то кракозяблы вылезали
<Sergey_IT> что то связи не вижу
<c5h12> да, в общем-то, не так уж это важно. Что-нить по-русски надо было написать -> написал -> увидел, что всё ок
<bosyi> сразу видно что unity тут никто не пользуеться, исходя от того что небыло норм ответа на вопрос <xSmile>
<Sergey_IT> bosyi, я пользую, но вопроса не видел
<bosyi> Sergey_IT, а в юнити2д есть whitelist?
<bosyi> Sergey_IT, там можно так gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']" ?
<Sergey_IT> bosyi, в dconf-editor есть такое, но на all я не менял
<safvenom> через gparted можно увеличить размер раздела на котором убунту стоит?
<[Raiden]> да, с лайвсд
<safvenom> а когда 12.04 выйдет?
<sharikoff> 04 rfr ,s yfvtrftn
<sharikoff> 04 как бы намекает нам
<only_you> safvenom: 26.04
<NoOova> Господа какая часть света отпала?
<Kyshtynbai> Ась?
<safvenom> в смысле?
<c5h12> господа, небольшой вопрос по поводу настройки GNOME
<c5h12> GNOME2, апплет Список окон 2.30.2
<c5h12> можно как-то сделать так, чтобы апплет центрировал кнопки переключения окон?
<c5h12> т.е., трей строго справа
<c5h12> сист. меню нет
<c5h12> а первое же открытое окно появляется в СЕРЕДИНЕ панели
<c5h12> попытаюсь это изобразить в гимпе
<[Raiden]> апплет список окон это не просто выпадающий список открытых окон?
<[Raiden]> плохо уже помню гном2
<c5h12> нет
<c5h12> это который как в винде
<c5h12> панель задач
<[Raiden]> ясно
<c5h12> ну, кнопки окон как в винде
<[Raiden]> не знаю. Этот таскбар довольно тупой, там вроде только можно вкл\откл группировку окон и всё
<c5h12> эх
<c5h12> я тут скриншот заделал
<c5h12> как бы хотел видеть
<[Raiden]> можно поискать замену, поиши апплет dockbarx , будет таскбар как в вин7
<[Raiden]> примерно
<c5h12> клёво!
<c5h12> пожалуй, попробую
<[Raiden]> что-то ещё с гном2 сделать нельзя, если тольк овыкинут ь1 из панелей и поставить что-то другое
<[Raiden]> dockbarx ест ьв виде панели ,но был и в виде апплета для гномовской панели
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0229/h_1330465296_8939131_d8b0f12c69.png - посередке верхней панели.
<[Raiden]> c5h12: покажи заделанынй скриншот :)
<[Raiden]> itmages.ru или по вкусу
<safvenom> почему убунту так сильно напрягается при копировании файлов?
<c5h12> мои извинения, выперло что-то из чата
<c5h12> http://itmag.es/163cg
<c5h12> это скриншот
<c5h12> т.е., я так себе представляю это
<c5h12> трей справа, открытые окна центрируются
<c5h12> чтобы долго не вести мышью в левый угол экрана
<c5h12> только если я на своём реальном гноме открою много, они будут тесно расположены на панели
<artus> шол 3й день, мыш уже устала ползти к краю 100500 дюймового монитора, но не здавалась)
<c5h12> при таком расположении апплета
<c5h12> да-да :D
<c5h12> в общем, хочу что-то типа дока по центру панельки :)
<artus> у меня чето как то 5 см разлет от края одного монитора до края второго
<c5h12> Raiden, на скриншоте видно кнопки типа Win7, только что они начинаются от левого края апплета
<c5h12> мне интересна, хотя бы чисто теоретически такая возможность: апплет занимает всё свободное пространство, а внутри него сортировка по возможности по центру (ну, с постепенной сдвижкой "центра тяжести" влево, т.к. справа трей)
<c5h12> хотя вы мне уже очень помогли, спасибо. Потеструю пока что новый апплет
<xSmile_> Всем привет)
<xSmile_> Как сделать так, чтобы HDMI работал?
<xSmile_> А то у меня видео на телек не передается(
<[Raiden]> какая видокарта?
<[Raiden]> ео*
<sig_wall> xSmile_: xrandr
<xSmile_> gforce gts 250)
<[Raiden]> nvidia-settings никак не реагирует на подключение тв? Он там не появляется в настройках?
<xSmile_> нет, автоматически не появляется
<xSmile_> сейчас так запушу
<_d4vid> <xSmile_> у меня такаяже видяха
<xSmile_> Впринципе я хз что тут делать, телика не видет(
<xSmile_> Столько гемора с линуксом)))
<artus> ну так зачем себя мучать то? )
<xSmile_> Ну....)
<[Raiden]> в общем и я хз )  По идее должно увидет примерн ока кобычны монитор :)
 * baronos извращается 
<xSmile_> Это точно)
<baronos> artus:  поставил бы дро4 но инет не видет((
<baronos> ему вайфай подавай))
<artus> ))
<xSmile_> Ладно, переключусь на виндос посмотрю видос и спать)
<xSmile_> бб
<[Raiden]> бб
<baronos> а вообще няшная штуковина, надо быстрей девайс брать)
<baronos> Особенно курсор порнавился, надо его на пк выдернуть)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-29
<baronos> гыы, гном-шелл на убунту 12,04 жжот))
<baronos> точнее зажигает)
<baronos> эпифани жрет 76м при двух вкладках с вкл видео, + 2 вкладки со страницами открытыми)
<baronos> а gnash говорит пока адобе флеш)
<artus> baronos, угу, сильно говорит?
<artus> или так же тупит переодически?
<baronos> artus: я такой скорости ДЕ не видел еще, это пуля. gnash работает чудно, эпифани скоростной аж страшно)
<artus> baronos, коробку поставь )
<baronos> нее, я его долго склеивать буду))
<artus> baronos, да не, его до ума быстрее довести чем гш )
<artus> и кушать оно будет 80 метров )
<baronos> ну не знаю, я сейчас тупо бэкап скопировал и ДЕ готова)
<baronos> ну я не жалуюсь на железо)) просто сравнительно быстрей гш 3,3,90 работает на убунту в отличии той же федоры.
<baronos> воо и с гнаш не тормозят ролики когда календарь открываешь)
<artus> baronos, так, а потести его на всем до чего доберешся , так чтоб наверняка если переходить
<baronos> эмм, на чем примерно?)))
<artus> на всем, тытуб, контактик, че там еще есть
<baronos> ну сейчас попробую хромиум
<baronos> эпифани хорош, быстр но функций мало
<c5h12> блин, DockBarX - тема
<artus> ниразу )
<c5h12> тогда что ещё темее? )
<artus> да тот же каиродок адекватнее )
<c5h12> он есть в виде апплета Gnome2?
<artus> сменяй полностью нижнюю панель на каиродок и те аплеты ненужны будут ) и трей тоже )
<c5h12> блин, надо психологически подготовиться
<c5h12> а если вообще что-нить под lxde?
<artus> я тоже сначала готовился) потом понял что нафиг все, каиро с головой )
<artus> c5h12, оно у меня потом и на опенбокс переехало )
<c5h12> пока что я сделал так
<c5h12> панель гнома (единственную) поставил слева
<c5h12> внизу: кнопка гл. меню, часы, трей. Вверху - DockBarX
<c5h12> за счёт сэкономленного места всё помещается
<c5h12> а полноценный док не много ли места схавает?..
<artus> он умеет уплывать )
<c5h12> это да, тока окошки передёргивать будет
<c5h12> а так - да, красивущий
<artus> не будет)
<artus> как настроиш - так и будет)
<c5h12> а он может выплывать, скажем, только если Shift + граница экрана, а не просто так?
<artus> а не помню, поставь, поиграйся
<c5h12> вот как у меня всё выглядит с DockBarX: http://itmag.es/2YwfD
<c5h12> о, блин, осчитался
<c5h12> 7 открытых окон там, а не 8
<artus> жуть какой ))
<c5h12> не суть важно, впрочем
<c5h12> дык главное скорость )
<artus> c5h12, нафиг тебе плеер висящий? ))
<artus> c5h12, гугломузик с головой ))
<c5h12> привычка
<c5h12> ещё со времён юзанья AIMP'
<artus> унылого гогна ))
<c5h12> не, это не гогно
<c5h12> это глазосберегающие технологии
<artus> c5h12, ну звука нормального, ни вида адекватного)
<c5h12> а, ты про плеер?
<artus> ну да
<c5h12> тож не гогно, global keys plaugin есть, ему необязательно показываться )
<c5h12> *plugin
<artus> c5h12, http://itmages.ru/image/view/439529/f201f956 как плеер - ня )
<artus> c5h12, вобщето, уважающий себя плеер хоткеи глобальные без плагинов понимать должен)
<artus> да и смысл пялитцо в запущеный плеер? )
<c5h12> у него плаг из коробки
<c5h12> ну как, плейлист редактить
<c5h12> а гуглоплеер - он онлайновый, нет?
<artus> угу
<c5h12> а, ну дык тырнет на машине не всегда
<c5h12> посему в моём случае qmmp подходит больше
<artus> ну на этот случай можно и локально поиграть че нить ))
<c5h12> ну дык )
<artus> c5h12, у меня просто стойкое отвращение в винампоподобным поделиям) на звука, ни вида адекватного )
<c5h12> вот про звук, по-моему, ты зря
<artus> ой ой оййй
<artus> единственный адекватный плеер на офтопик это аполло )
<c5h12> для FLAC гуглоплеер мне в принципе не подойдёт
<c5h12> инет лагает
<artus> а хотя чего нравитцо то и жуй ))
<c5h12> в AIMP'е на оффтопике даже на китайских колонках я разницу между flac и mp3 слышал
<c5h12> так что )
<c5h12> вот щас инет 32 кбайта в сек
<c5h12> до музона ли? )
<c5h12> если ты в Default City живёшь, то конечно, гуглоплеер рулит :)
<artus> хмм, 1080 в мозиле играет меньше напрягая систему чем в хроме
<artus> c5h12, киефф )) дефолтсити то цен на мой инет как до луны пешком )
<c5h12> это украинский дефолтсити ))
<artus> c5h12, за 300 с копейками руских рублеф 100 мегабит)
<c5h12> некисло
<artus> c5h12, да у нас как то нет дефолтситей )
<artus> c5h12, а да 900 гигабитко )
<artus> *за
<artus> так, чую в топку идет хром, ибо фф его по скорости работы делает , у меня по крайней мере
<c5h12> это радует )
<c5h12> чё-т я никогда по хрому не фанател
<c5h12> у тебя фф какой?
<artus> блин, чет гад такой баронос меня подсадил на аддончик к хрому, и теперь его хочу в ff
<artus> 10.0.2
<c5h12> хехех
<artus> да аддон кошерный, видео до размеров браузера растягивает
<c5h12> а за фф ходили слухи, что Аврора или как у них там найти билд зовётся, ваще рулез по скорости
<c5h12> ааа... тож хочу этот аддон :D
<c5h12> заодно коменты на ютубе идут лесом )
<artus> та да , фулскрин так сказать не сворачивающийся когда на втором мониторе в чатике печатаю )
<c5h12> всё хочу сквид настроить, чтобы видухи с ютуба в кэше оседали
<artus> проще так сливать
<c5h12> а директ линк через что получать?
<artus> c5h12, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/webdev/137496/
<artus> c5h12, а вообще я се какой то аддон поставил, умеет качать )
<c5h12> ну, там тоже ссылка на браузерный плаг
<c5h12> спасибо
<artus> c5h12, http://itmages.ru/image/view/439530/2537dc8a
<c5h12> а нет, сорцы его. Впрочем, не принципиально
<c5h12> офигеть!
<c5h12> да уж, это не сквид часами конфигурировать )
<artus> c5h12, хее, качает без проблем ) проверил )
<c5h12> никогда не видел таких законченных решений
<c5h12> то чисто перекодировка, то через кэш
<c5h12> то вообще веб-интерфейс
<artus> c5h12, http://itmages.ru/image/view/439532/deed198a за что мне нравится ff ))) это учитывая то в свапе после хрома осталось )
<c5h12> прикольно
<artus> старый профиль скормил )) ниче, летаеть )
<c5h12> может, это ещё оттого, что у тебя фф "отмороженный", как и у меня? (IceWeasel)? :D
<artus> да не , просто я когдато тюнил профиль , а IceWeasel от фф ничем не отличается
<c5h12> блин, кайро всё ж красив
<artus> ну так )
<c5h12> будь у меня широкоформатный моник, дык без вопросов бы поставил
<c5h12> а так две девятнашки квадратные
<c5h12> олдскульные )
<artus> c5h12, у меня 2 семнашки, квадратные , прекрасно уживается все это )
<c5h12> ну, заценить-то по-любому заценю )
<artus> ну левом браузер с уплывающем каиро был, на правом все остальное , удообно жуть )
<c5h12> замечтательно, он ещё и в репах есть
<c5h12> чувствую, такими темпами я скоро начну искать деинсталлятор под Линукс :D
<artus> c5h12, хее, есть ацкий чит ) как смотреть видео в тытубе на всю ширину браузера)
<c5h12> какой?
<c5h12> я тут с кайро пока игрался, искал прозрачную тему
<artus> c5h12, http://youtube.com/v/DItgX0RZUBc типа такой )
<c5h12> до меня только допёр смысл чита )
<artus> ))
<c5h12> что-то у меня появилось изващенское желание запустить Cairo в SliTaz
<c5h12> интересно, прокатит ли
<Tonius> Всем привет! Я тут обновил ядро с 3.0.0-15 до 3.0.0-16 из репозитория, тамже на ifenslave скачались еще обновки... и теперь у меня почему-то при загрузке интерфейс bond0 оказывается без ипишника, хотя в /etc/network/interfaces ничего не изменялось... прописываю ifconfig bond0 192.168.15.1/24 и в
<Tonius> сё начинает работать... видимо синтаксис поменялся в конфиге или чего я не понимаю?..
<Tonius> еще появилась папка run в /etc/network/ какая-то.. непонятно что с ней делать
<ololoev> Вот такая штука http://imgur.com/U3P0e (кнопка некст следующий скрин) а ноут asus x53sv
<ololoev> wlan0 надо настроить на раздачу 3G
<ololoev> установил dchp в /etc/интерфейсах прописал wlan0 inet dchp, дало ip адрес
<ololoev> iwconfig http://pastebin.com/kzSAuNtG
<ololoev> идеи?
<chapt> http://goo.gl/MgI6U
<TheFalkorr> есть идея сделать космический корабль на атомных батарейках, но чтото мне подсказывает, что ты не про это?
<chapt> тут же все описано, только с малой поправкой eth0  сменить на wlan
<chapt> TheFalkorr, клево делай, когда сделаешь мой модуль на луну закинешь?
<TheFalkorr> луна?фе
<TheFalkorr> я за пределы солнечной системы полечу
<chapt> ну вот, по дороге какраз и закинешь
<ololoev> chapt: ты думаешь я не гулилг
<ololoev> гуглил
<chapt> ololoev: ну так в яндексе первая ссылка
<chapt> ответ на твой вопрос
<chapt> там все расписано
<ololoev> TheFalkorr: тобя в невесомости вытошнит да и для начала научиться обычную машину водить, пдд выучить
<TheFalkorr> ololoev: фе
<TheFalkorr> chapt: смешное оно
<chapt> TheFalkorr ты о ком?
<TheFalkorr> chapt: об ололошке
<chapt> TheFalkorr а, согласен,  в яндексе находится с полпинка, тема 100 раз обсуждена и маны вылизаны
<TheFalkorr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6qSAOk3rWY
<TheFalkorr> обожаю этот номер:)
<gogasan> Привет, у когонибудь был геморой с запуском игр с skidrow под wine?
<brestows> gogasan: нет, ты что :) нет wine нет гемороя :)
<gogasan> Это безусловно весьма дельный совет, но мне лень переразбивать разделы и ставидь винду.
<dcnk> )
<dcnk> в чём трабл, загрузись с лайв CD
<gogasan> Оно разве будет работать?
<gogasan> Там надо гаму поставить и все сопровождающее
<dcnk> я увидел ток про разделы
<dcnk> *DRINK*
<NoOova> доброе утро
<Kyshtynbai> ку
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: отличное утро
<TheFalkorr> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33220
<Resager[away]> Приветствую
<Tmin10> r
<Tmin10> все заказали малину?)
<sharikoff> Линус бедняжка
<sharikoff> устал рутовый пасс набирать
<Tmin10> sharikoff: а при чём тут линус?
<sharikoff> у него наверное 128 битный
<Tmin10> :)
<sharikoff> Tmin10: непричем
<sharikoff> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33220
<Tmin10> кстати, а мона вместо пароля использовать ключ?
<Tmin10> типа e-token
<safvenom> а как с диском работать с лайв сд, там нет gparted
<Tmin10> хм, в убунте не надо рутовый пароль))
<Tmin10> только текущего хватат же) убунтуа лучше сусы
<safvenom> я хочу место увеличить в разделе
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг.
<sharikoff> Tmin10: почему тогда сюзя  -промышленный стандарт под который все дрова пишутся проприетарные а убунта нет?
<sharikoff> если она лучше?
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: потому что зюзе линус рекламу делал
<sharikoff> а на редхате?
<NoOova> хммм
<NoOova> ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-available
<NoOova> что он мне пишет вначале "Итого ЧИСЛО"
<NoOova> это что обозначает вообще
<NoOova> нагуглил http://www.unix.com/unix-advanced-expert-users/36758-total-ls-l-command.html
<HarryShprottey> Намасте
<HarryShprottey> Посоветуйте пожалуйста жабер клиент, для убунты
<Kyshtynbai> psi
<NoOova> Что у вас происходит когда покликайте быстро на обзор?
<NoOova> зависает все на некоторое время или все шустро?
<HarryShprottey> На обзор чего?
<NoOova> На кнопку обзор
<NoOova> в гном шелле
<NoOova> которая сверху слева
<NoOova> после 20 кликов у меня все виснут секунд на 20-30
<NoOova> виснет
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: на кой хрен тебе понадобилось 20 кликов?
<HarryShprottey> lol
<NoOova> Хм чтото я конкретно завис
<NoOova> после 20 нажатий на обзор
<NoOova> кто нибудь мне отвечал?
<serena14> есть тут кто?
<baronos> !ask | serena14
<ubuntuhelp> serena14: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<serena14> сломал нетворк менеджера... как подключится?
<[koshka]> Приветы))
<[koshka]> artus, !
<openvoid> подскажите как дела у убунты с rndis? особенно в свете перехода ёты на lte кто-нить уже заводил?
<safvenom> после увеличения раздела с подкачкой, при каждой перезагрузке он отключается. Помогите исправить
<openvoid> uuid правильный в /etc/fstab
<sig_wall> uuid можно посмотреть в помощью sudo blkid
<safvenom> спасибо. Ща проверю
<safvenom> работает. Спасибо
<baronos> как поставить на версию ниже драйвер нвидиа в убунту?
<unitfree> проверка связи. меня слышно?
<baronos> нет
<baronos> проверь микрофон
<openvoid> я б открыл репы вручную и скачал бы если там есть
<unitfree> ок. пол часа пишу из мессенджера сообщения, которые игнорируются. Оказалось ник незареган был. Я в ирк сетях новичок.
<unitfree> Ребяты, проблема нешутошная, помогите! После перезагрузки жесткие диски теряют привязку, например, если сделаешь закладку на папку, то после перезагрузки закладка уже не работает. Или например в плеере плейлист после перезагрузки неработает, как е
<unitfree> сли бы файлы меняли свое месторасположение. (винты физически несистемные) Отчего так, и что можно сделать? Это вообще только у меня так или это нормально?
<safvenom> вот у меня в коньках есть графа процесы и есть running. Running это что значит? Там 1-2 мигают
<openvoid> это не которые не спят
<safvenom> можно перевести типо "работают"?
<openvoid> исполняются
<safvenom> спс
<baronos> !fstab | unitfree
<ubuntuhelp> unitfree: В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<User468[web]> всем привет
<User552[web]> всем привет, решил перейти на линукс. вопрос: в дистрибутиве 10.04.4 вайн имеется?
<openvoid> имеется
<User552[web]> спс
<unitfree> вот спасибо! Пошел копать.
<openvoid> но лучше дождись 12.04
<Cuba013> люди. я чайник. подскажите как открыть для редактирования в косоли squid.conf?
<openvoid> от тоже lts
<User552[web]> а что в 12.04
<openvoid> User468[web], 2 года изменений
<baronos> Cuba013: nano squid.conf
<openvoid> Cuba013, sudo nano /etc/squid/squid.conf
<User468[web]> вопрос поставил чистую систему, после первой перезагрузки получил сообщение unknown filesystem grub recue.... как такое может быть? и что мне делать заново ставить? или что? ОС одна.
<openvoid> может шифрование на / включил или lvm
<User468[web]> LVm
<User468[web]> шифрование только home
<baronos> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<User745[web]> ребят, а что качать: amd64 или i386 ?
<openvoid> User468[web], если делаешь lvm вроде надо /boot отдельным разделом
<User468[web]> так и делал
<User745[web]> ребят, а что качать: amd64 или i386 ? подскажите
<User468[web]> еще вопрос, когда гружусь с LiveCD- sda и sdb меняются местами
<User468[web]> это как-то лечиться?
<User468[web]> у тебя какой процессор? и сколько оперативки?
<User745[web]> интелевый Р4 1гб озу
<User468[web]> i386
<User745[web]> благодарю
<User468[web]> не за что
<openvoid> User468[web], сделать флешку с livecd и местьм для хранения изменений - там поправить fstab
 * openvoid забыл когда последний раз cdrom пользовался
 * brestows не имеет CD/DVD привод и счастлив
<User468[web]> думаешь в LiveUSB не будут прыгать диски?
<User468[web]> Думаешь в LiveUSB не будут прыгать диски? а есть возможность ставить Ubuntu сразу чтоб UUID?
<openvoid> не то чтобы не будут, но на флешке можно отредактировать fstab с правильными uuid если создать флешку с местом для сохранения изменений
<User468[web]> я это и с LIve cd сделал как-то не помогло
<openvoid> на live cd нет места для сохранения изменений, каждый раз загружаешься сызнова
<User468[web]> прям в систему и сохранять
<openvoid> он не с системы читает а со своей cdfs или что там
<_d4vid> re..
<User468[web]> так нет я монтирую железо редактирую fstab сорханяю и перегружаю, или не правилль?
<openvoid> если ты правишь фстаб на примонтированной системе, то он будет читаться только при загрузке системы, если ты правишь фстаб / лайв сиди, то это сохраниться только на флешке с местом для сохранения изменений и будет читаться при заг
<openvoid> рузке с неё
<D-Link13> видно что я пишу на канале?
<openvoid> видно
<D-Link13> ура!
<User468[web]> а понял разницу
<D-Link13> Народ! подскажите чайнику .  мне нужно организовать прохи сервер для локальной сети. вопрос. Мне обязательно ставить ubunbu server или я могу обойтись ubuntu детектор ?
<openvoid> необязательно
<openvoid> !squid | D-Link13
<ubuntuhelp> D-Link13: Squid — кэширующий прокси для Web. Минимальные настройки тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=15246.0 , больше настроек: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard и ещё http://www.squid-cache.org
<D-Link13> за ранее благодарен
<openvoid> только если не хочешь обновляться каждые пол-года жди lts 12.04
<unitfree> Скажите, а возможно обойти редактирование fstab для монтирования жестких дисков, может утилита какая есть гуилизирующая процесс?
<unitfree> имеется ввиду редактирование вручную fstab.
<artus> зачем ?
<unitfree> для домохозяек совет нужен.
<artus> unitfree, ну так не лезь в монтирование дисков если домохозяйка
<artus> польцуйся тем что есть )
<unitfree> Так плейлисты сбивает в плеере!
<artus> OO
<unitfree> !! Да а то!
<artus> бросай вещества принимать
<unitfree> Объяснять девице неохото, да и знакомых пересадить хочу, каждому объяснять этож убица можно, ну действительно, чего не упростить процесс?
<artus> а нафига тогда совать кому-то если сам не в стостоянии обяснить?
<unitfree> В руководстве вполне доступно написано, но требует телодвижений, зачем их совершать, когда можно два ярлычка тыкнуть.
<artus> если че , без понимания - хоть с гуем. хоть без оного, свернут башку системе в течении 3х дней
<unitfree> )))
<artus> а мож в венду вернутцо? там думать не надо) ток перемычки дергать)
<unitfree> Ничего, пускай мучаются! )) полезно.
<chapt> unitfree ну напиши баш скрипты, которые будут редактировать fstab  как тебе надо и раздай их
<chapt> artus да ладно, винду незнающий тоже быстро навернет
<unitfree> я еще до такого не дорос. мааленький еще. у меня бубунта неделю только стоит. какие скрипты! я еще в структуре файловой системы разбираюсь. Сегодня вот узнал о fstab...
<artus> chapt, ну навернуть никсы с правами рута ковыряясь в фстабе и без соображалки в голове легче простого )
<artus> мдя
<openvoid> teamviewer юзай чтоб подключиться к барышне удаленно и поправить все самому
<D-Link13> ау
<artus> неделю стоит, нихрена не знает , а уже советует и народу сует , оригинально )
<artus> !ask | D-Link13
<ubuntuhelp> D-Link13: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<unitfree>  Ubuntu - работать из коробки, по крайней мере основной функционал. Для блондинки - самое оно. Вот только с одной проблемой столкнулся пока.
<unitfree> даже в сравнении с виндой, намного проще в освоении.
<chapt> еще и быстрее, там ему с этим добрые люди помогут
<artus> unitfree, дада, угу угу ))
<unitfree> artus, я о том, что в соц сетях полазать никаких навыков не надо иметь, а для этого оплачивать лицензию винды - смешно.
<chapt> unitfree ну 67 человек что тут на канале, тоже вначале так думали )
<chapt> artus:  тут с тобой согласен )
<artus> unitfree, ты того, уже познал прелести рожания ежика в попытках натянут драйвера на ати ?
<unitfree> )) не, у мя ЭнВидиа.
<artus> unitfree, прежде чем кому-то, чегой то ставить, сам для начала разберись с чем имееш дело, а неделя пользования, поверь, ты нииифиигааа не знаеш о убунте ))
<artus> unitfree, это у тебя, тебе повезло)
<artus> кстати , ты бекапы сделал?
<artus> ибо приплывет тебе при очередном автоматическом обновлении сурприз какой нить, потом долго будеш бегать и вопрошать как все вернуть )
<unitfree> я автоматы вырубил сразу.
<unitfree> а что, бывали инценденты?
<artus> это в порядке вещей ))
<unitfree> вот кстати, все кричат о безграничных возможностях линуксов, а ведь многих виндовых функций очень нехватает! вот навскидку например, такая банальная функция как копирование пути к файлу каким макаром осуществить можно?
<artus> зачем тебе копировать путь?
<TheFalkorr> вово
<TheFalkorr> это никому не нужно
<artus> это венде до банальных функций линукса как до багдада на лыжах )
<unitfree> например вставить для сохранения... часто этим на винде пользовался. Очень часто.
<TheFalkorr> тут есть FSH
<TheFalkorr> тут не надо никуда вставлять
<artus> unitfree, эмм, чего вставить?
<TheFalkorr> unitfree: видимо те самые "плейлисты"
<TheFalkorr> artus: видимо те самые "плейлисты"
<unitfree> )) создаешь папку в дремучем лесу подкаталогов музыкальных разделов на жестком диске... тут же копируешь к ней путь в буфер обмена, и при сохранении аудио файла тыкаешь из буфера. (понятно изъяснился?)
<artus> нет
<artus> unitfree, вынес себе эту папку в быстрый доступ любого фм , и тыкай в них )
<unitfree> это слишком сложно, тем более для одноразового испоьзования зачем.
<artus> unitfree, http://itmages.ru/image/view/440089/16a5fc95 типа так
<artus> unitfree, чего сложно?
<artus> создаешь папку в дремучем лесу подкаталогов музыкальных разделов на жестком диске... тут же копируешь к ней путь в буфер обмена, и при сохранении аудио файла тыкаешь из буфера.  <--------- это просто???????????
<brestows> artus: это логично :)
<brestows> кстати скрин твой ?
<artus> только что сделал
<brestows> так ты же не любитель кед
<artus> кеды зло) я и не отказываюсь)
<artus> мне просто лень сейчас что то пилить) работает - ну и фиг с ним )
<unitfree> в тотал коммандыре снять путь до файла, либо список файлов с путями, или просто имя файла с расширением - в два счета можно. Как такое здесь возможно реализовать? Просто действительно насущный вопрос (не холивара ради).
<brestows> artus: Мыши плакали, кололись, но продолжали грызть кактус
<artus> unitfree, http://hastebin.com/dicanifica.avrasm
<openvoid> лучше забыть всё что было в винде и учиться заново пользоваться компьютером правильно
<artus> unitfree, добавить > play , получаем файлик play для проигрывания чем угодно
<unitfree> Во! Как это???
<artus> unitfree, не тупи, тут тебе не ограниченая венда с ее извращенной логикой
<artus> unitfree, а там по ссыле чтоль не видно как ?
<unitfree> вникаю...
<unitfree> не, не понимаю.
<artus> причем полный путь печатать и не надо )) у меня это в виде find ~/t/W[Tab]
<artus> а дальше само все подставляется ))
<artus> вобщем zsh круть )
<safvenom> Юнити походу со всеми icq клиентами глючит
<brestows> artus: а может bash ?
<artus> brestows, мм ?
<brestows>  (16:25:27 ) artus: вобщем zsh круть )
<brestows> вот и гвоорию может bash круче?
<artus> brestows, не, баш не айс, zsh рулит
<Kyshtynbai> Какая самая шустрая смотрелка фото под гтк?
<brestows> artus: очередная тема холивара ?
<artus> brestows, это констатация факта )
<brestows> Kyshtynbai: глаз
<Kyshtynbai> eog?
<brestows> gthumb
<Kyshtynbai> сенкс.
<brestows>  что ты подразумеваешь под самая быстрая?
<brestows> смотрелок море
<artus> brestows, баш умеет автокомплит по ssh ? )) автокомплит в kill ? ну и тд, и тп ))
<brestows> ssh да :)
<safvenom> может и баш
<Kyshtynbai> Чтоб мало чего подгружало из функций кроме собсно просмотра. Ни тумбнейлы не нужны, ни редактирование. Короче, чисто фотки скролом мотать.
<artus> а таки умеет
<artus> brestows, ну вобщем всеравно баш проигрываеть зсш
<brestows> ясно
<brestows> artus: пусть будет по твоему :)
<brestows> artus: я чисто ради холивара :)
<brestows> а они совместимы ?
<artus> ставиш , выбираеш основной оболочкой и вперед )
<artus> brestows, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/82537/ воть, погляди )
<brestows> artus:  как поставить я думаю разберусь меня интересует если скрипт написан на bash zsh его прочтет и выпонит ?
<artus> да, в 99.9%
<artus> если там каких то уж очень специфичных для баша фишек нет
<artus> у меня такое было 1н раз, ито с какой то мутной фигней по вычислению чего либо именно башевской фичей, поменял на на кусок для sh и все пучком
<brestows> artus:  ну тогда надо попробовать, как время появится :( а то его совсем нет и так пилю совтину под kde а тут еще и этим :) но в заметки записал :)
<unitfree> Похоливарить здесь можно? почтовый клиент Evolution или Thunderbird ? Кто пользуется, какие аргументы в пользу Evolution ?
<unitfree> именно как почтовый клиент, не принимая во внимние календарных и пр. наворотов Эволюшина.
<brestows> unitfree: не холивара ради, пользуюсь птицей, сколько не пытался привыкнуть к Evolution не получалось, у меня большой объем почты что то около 8 гигов и evolution у меня очень заикается на ней хотя птица ест нормально
<unitfree> compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x4e00414 - Отчего такое может быть? (при перезапуске компиза командой --replace)
<TheFalkorr> гугломорда и хватит
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33220
<[Raiden]> он просто не осили судоерс
<[Raiden]> ил*
<XuMuK> всем ку
<artus> ну в принципе правильно, нафига рут для того чтоб вайвай настроить и или время поменять
<artus> XuMuK, дарофф
<[Raiden]> artus: ко времени может быть привязано что-нить
<XuMuK> artus: таки поставил 11.10... как кто-то правильно сказал: ждать релиза на винде - это слишком сильно))
<[Raiden]> хотя на 1-пользовательском клиенте пароль запршивать вообще не особо надо - ту тсогласен.
<artus> [Raiden], ага, а вайвай могут перехватит шпиены )
<XuMuK> artus: если шифрование WPA2-AES то шпиенам придеццо сильно поднапрячьсо))
<artus> XuMuK, ну не то что бы сильно ;)
<[Raiden]> лучше сделать типа уака и шкалу надоедливости. Например: всегда запрашивать, только в критических ситуациях, только предупреждать или ничего не делать
<[Raiden]> и естессн очто бы мышкой менялось, а не через зад какой-нить
<XuMuK> artus: но и не WEP, согласиь)
<[Raiden]> Я тут стал обладателем дешевого коврика. Мышка норм двигается... http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0229/h_1330524243_2863424_6d87f33db6.jpeg
<[Raiden]> стол в этом месте блестеть начал, пришлось коврик заиметь )
<[Raiden]> простите за офтопик
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: я тоже набор заимел, када новый кэмп взял)
<baronos[panic]> Чем лечится kernrl panic?
<artus> ыыы
<baronos[panic]> че то сидеть в рековери мод не фантан, хотя всё работает и устраивает))
<baronos[panic]> ппц как трудно в убунту поставить дрова нужной мне версии)
<[Raiden]> смотря чем вызван паник
<[Raiden]> это как бсод. Зависит от причины
<baronos[panic]> как узанть чем вызвано?)
<TheFalkorr> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<baronos[panic]> в логе kern.log вообще пор паник нет ничего)
<TheFalkorr> казалось бы очевидно, но...
<[Raiden]> На экране ничего не было?
<baronos[panic]> один есть Feb 29 16:26:06 baronos kernel: [    5.613901] drm: registered panic notifier
<[Raiden]> Этож баронос! Наверное в какой-нить очередной алфаверсии.
<baronos[panic]> ыыы
<TheFalkorr> а вот про dmesg
<[Raiden]> дрм - может быть как-то связан ос открытыми видео дровами - хз.
<TheFalkorr> казалось бы причем тут dmesg и messages.log
<mva> @seen rapidsp
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 1 week, 6 days, 20 hours, 37 minutes, and 33 seconds ago: <rapidsp> test
<mva> @seen |rapidsp|
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp| was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 1 week, 5 days, 0 hours, 50 minutes, and 46 seconds ago: <|rapidsp|> гы
<mva> :'(
<brestows> mva: не хныч
<brestows> все будет ок
<mva> уже не будет
<TheFalkorr> mva: ну а другие способы найти его?
<mva> например?
<[Raiden]> ybrcthd gjvybn dhtvz gjcktlytuj pf[jlf
<[Raiden]> никсерв помнит время захода , мемосерв может сохранить сообщение...
<[Raiden]> синсерва тут наверное нету
<artus> Last seen  : Feb 18 05:55:49 2012 (1 week, 4 days, 08:45:17 ago)
<gdane> Добрый день, а подскажите кто у нас оф представитель Каноникал?
<Forever1nsane> что-то я начехлил в убунте 11.10
<Forever1nsane> исчез логотип при стартапе
<Forever1nsane> теперь просто бурый экран
<Forever1nsane> ну, обычного цвета
<Forever1nsane> и грузиться очень долго стала
<Forever1nsane> никто не сталкивался?
<artus> !enter | Forever1nsane
<ubuntuhelp> Forever1nsane: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Forever1nsane> окей, но суть вопроса от этого не меняется )
<gdane> Forever1nsane  а что делал то с убунтой?
<Forever1nsane> а хз
<Forever1nsane> полседнее изменение, которое я запомнил, это установка оракловой бд
<gdane> гмм а попробуй логи покапать сначала
<Forever1nsane> а где логи?
<gdane> /var/log
<Forever1nsane> ок, ща почитаю
<gdane> посмотри что там в messages
<Forever1nsane> так, я бут.лог открыл, там все ок, кроме одной строки: * Stopping automatic crash report generation                            [fail]
<Forever1nsane> ща месседжес почитаю
<Forever1nsane> стопстоп, а что за месседжес? у меня такого лога/папки нет
<gdane> посмотри что тут написано - faillog
<TheFalkorr> @voice Forever1nsane
<gdane> еще в сислог
<gdane> при каком именно стартапе? тоесть когда загружаешься в операционку?
<Forever1nsane> таааак. фейллог пустой. но я протупил с бутлогом, там не все так гладко.
<Forever1nsane> gdane: да
<Forever1nsane> щас скопибиню
<gdane> я так понимаю что вообщето это проблемы у llightdm - в /var/log есть папка lightdm
<gdane> сюда загляни
<Forever1nsane> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/558607/
<Forever1nsane> вот что в бутлоге
<Forever1nsane> и еще, я вспомнил: чтобы поставить оракловую бд, я как-то менял параметры ядра. как именно не помню - делал по гайду из какого-то блога. это молго такое вызвать?
<artus> могло
<artus> а тебе шашечки или ехать? ))
<artus> смысл на лого то люббоватся?
<Forever1nsane> да пофиг мне на лого
<Forever1nsane> грузиться долго стало
<gdane> лого не причем - я так понял система начала тормозить при загрузке
<Forever1nsane> да
<gdane> а в бутлоге я ничего ужасного для данной ошибке не увидел
<Forever1nsane> можно как-то взять и восстановить дефолтные параметры ядра?
<artus> ну ждет пока бд поднимится, мало ли чего там еще насовал
<gdane> посмотри в lightdm.log
<Forever1nsane> так бд я снес уже, может криво, правда
<Forever1nsane> теперь бы вернуть все, как было
<Forever1nsane> gdane: я посмотрел, там много. все пастебинить?
<TheFalkorr> а казалось бы причем тут плимут...
<gdane> постебени - я просто щас сваливаю домой
<gdane> наверняка ктонить тут тебе подскажет
<Forever1nsane> ок, спс
<Forever1nsane> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/558609/
<Forever1nsane> кто-нибудь может оценить сий выхлоп? )
<TheFalkorr> Forever1nsane: ставлю 3 из 5
<Forever1nsane> да ну, на четверку тянет :)
<artus> стилистика хромает)
<artus> а вообще лог ни о чем )
<artus> ставь бутстрап , или как оно там , и мониторь
<Forever1nsane> дык, а, сопсна... есть какой-то способ вернуть ведро к первоначальному состоянию?
<Forever1nsane> ну, то есть откатить мои криворукие изменения?
<Lex_S> Forever1nsane: make defaultconfig ?
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: да дело то в плимуте
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: чем то сбились его настройки.они всегда сбиваются
<TheFalkorr> скорее всего от дров
<Lex_S> а я не читал что он там раньше писал)
<Forever1nsane> make defaultconfig - не работает
<Forever1nsane> что такое плимут я не шарю. где его найти и как починить? :)
<Lex_S> !plymouth
<ubuntuhelp> Plymouth - запускается в процессе загрузки (до монтирования корневой fs), Обеспечивает отображение графической анимации, в то время как загрузка происходит в фоновом режиме. How to fix: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html
<Lex_S> CPU Temperature: 80.0 °C
<Forever1nsane> о как, полезная фича
<Lex_S> бедный мой ноут)
<Forever1nsane> ну, скриптик я бахнул
<Forever1nsane> теперь дрожащим пальцем ребутаюсь
<Forever1nsane> %)
<Forever1nsane> че-то как-то не особо
<Forever1nsane> вроде быстрее грузиться стала
<Forever1nsane> но лого не появилось
<Forever1nsane> хрен его знает, что с системой творится
 * Forever1nsane пошел спать, ну его нафиг
<staff_nowa> Всем привет, может есть что под Ubuntu на тему ERD (postgresql)?
<staff_nowa> workbench mysql, а вот postgresql может что есть
<NoOova> А я решил проблему с гном меню :-P больше не зависает
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: sudo apt-get install unity?
<NoOova> TheFalkorr: sudo apt-get purge старый_видеодрайвер && sudo apt-get install новый_видеодрайвер
<TheFalkorr> NoOova: ну тож помогает:)
<gogasan> Господа, тупой вопрос, что надо написать в скрипте, чтобы вытащить из строки ИП?
<gogasan> id="user-ip-addr" style="display:inline-block">95.188.42.44</div></h1><table
<gogasan> вот дерьмо
<gogasan> Ладно, вопрос в силе
<Kyshtynbai> gogasan: регулярное выражение напиши с числами и тремя точками. А вообще это скорее на #bash
<gogasan> А какая команда? Знаю только гриб и кат
<gogasan> :D
<gogasan> ghb htuekzhrt
<openvoid> sed
<gogasan> блин
<gogasan> ок
<artus> gogasan, а чего гриб делает?
<gogasan> спс
<gogasan> grep
<gogasan> Да, тупо назвал, не очивидно ни разу
<bosyi> сколько стоит а автокаде флюгер нарисовать(обрисовать)?
<openvoid> inkskape возьми и бесплатно обрисуй
<bosyi> мне сказали что автокад нужен. там станок потом будет по его даным флюгер вырезать
<artus> bosyi, ммм, тебе флюгер нужен?
<bosyi> artus, да
<Kyshtynbai> gogasan: вот тут позырь регулярку: http://a-panov.ru/2011/04/регулярные-выражения-проверка-ip-на-кор/
<openvoid> жуть какая, без станка с автокадом уже флюгер сделать не могут
<artus> bosyi, го приват
<gogasan> спасибо, избавил от изучения регулярок :D Хотя это минус, наверно
<gogasan> sed: -e выражение #1, символ 68: отсутствует команда
<gogasan> ВТФ :( нипанимат
<artus> @kick gogasan читай ман по седу и матерись при прочтении оного а не на канал
<Kyshtynbai> Никто не сталкивался с отваливающейся сессий ssh с сообщением Write failed: Broken pipe
<Kyshtynbai> Только оставлю консоль минут на десять, ссаш отваливается с таким сообщением.
<openvoid> труба сломалась - сантехника зови
<openvoid> связь плохая
<[Raiden]> echo -e 'id="user-ip-addr" style="display:inline-block">95.188.42.44</div></h1><table'|sed -E 's/.*inline-block">(.*)<\/div.+/\1/'
<unitfree> Скажите, как или чем можно осуществить следующее : в браузере открыто несколько вкладок, как можно снять эти адреса в список ? как сохранить на диск открытые вкладки из активного окна браузера?
<[Raiden]> (╮°-°)╮
<Kyshtynbai> openvoid: если б связь плохая, она бы рвалась независимо от того, idle ли я или нет. Если чото делать в консоли, оно не рвёцца...
<openvoid> у меня не рвется
<[Raiden]> unitfree: возми фф и расширение скрапбук, оно делает боковую панель. Мышой кидаешь туда вкладки и страницы сохраняются
<[Raiden]> scrabook
<[Raiden]> scrapbook
<openvoid> не зависимо ни от чего, даже если сеть положить на промежуток меньше таймаута, и поднять - всё работает, даже если команд навводить
<unitfree> нее, расширением этим пользуюсь, но мне не совсем то нужно.
<_d4vid> Kyshtynbai, тебе надо изменить в ссш конфиге коечто
<[Raiden]> я не знаю. Пиши куда-нить на мазила.ру )
<unitfree> а если я оперой пользуюсь... нее, нужно внешнее решение.
<_d4vid> Kyshtynbai, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=97003
<[Raiden]> тогда пиши на operefan.net , мы то тут причем )
<openvoid> пользуйся firefox - оно xml файл со вкладками сохраняет в хомяке
<[Raiden]> насчет фф я подумал, что если сохранить сессию, то точн обудет откуда выдрать названия
<[Raiden]> а без этого , может и сохраняет - фиг знает. Или можно почитать про апи плагинов и написать плагин который будет сохранять
<[Raiden]> и к фф и к опере и к хрому
<[Raiden]> ...в нужном формате ))
<TheFalkorr> хром кстати умеет синкать открытые вкладки
<TheFalkorr> как и закладки
<TheFalkorr> и прочее
<Kyshtynbai> _d4vid: Спасибо, это я уж попробовал.
<_d4vid> Kyshtynbai, http://nextspaceship.com/2011/09/how-to-solve-broken-pipe-message-in-ssh-session/ тут
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси, почитаю.
<unitfree> кто то здесь про Zsh говорил что вещь всемогущая, может как то через нее можно?
<_d4vid> пожалуйста
<openvoid> ff sessionrestore.js вегда пишет, там и вкладки и история
<[Raiden]> вообще, они же ввсе восстанавливают сессию после сбоя, значит сохраняется
<[Raiden]> надо только найти где
<c5h12> всем привет. Кто-нибудь использовал чистые оконные менеджеры без DE? Какой из них наиболее лёгок и удобен, по вашему мнению?
<baronos> openbox
<artus> и только
<artus> остальное лесом
<c5h12> даже круче, чем IceWM?
<[Raiden]> если нравится айсвм - пользуй. Я долго пользовался.
<c5h12> я ставил OpenBox, но то ли руки кривые, то ли у него правда ни одной панельки
<artus> c5h12, все там есть при желании)
<[Raiden]> но по нынешним меркам он страшен и желехо которому надо на столько легкую среду ещё найти надо )) последний раз когда пускал у меня система есла 48мб.
<artus> коробка и cairo - вот и все что нужно для счастья )
<c5h12> ок, спасибо )
<[Raiden]> c5h12: многие пользуют сторонние панельки, типа tint2
<c5h12> хыхы
<c5h12> под коробкой или айсом?
<[Raiden]> под коробкой
<[Raiden]> у айса своя панель
<c5h12> это да
<[Raiden]> хотя может и выключается - хз. Н осмысла нет, без панели лучше взять опенбокс
<c5h12> а что скажете про FVWM?
<[Raiden]> мне нечего сказать ,я его не видел лет 8 и не очень сожалею
<[Raiden]> )
<c5h12> в принципе, если в опенбоксе можно забиндить хоткеи на всякое там )... то ничего особенно и не надо
<safvenom> а че в юнити резиновые окна нельзя вкл?
<c5h12> ну, трей ещё, возможно
<c5h12> FVWM я увидел сегодня
<c5h12> испугался
<[Raiden]> safvenom: можно, в ccsm
<c5h12> и вышел из него
<[Raiden]> safvenom: с консоли набери, скажут чего поставить
<safvenom> [Raiden], я ubuntu tweak установил, там есть такая графа, но она не подсвечена
<[Raiden]> Про это я ничего ен могу сказать
<safvenom>  я ccsm не хочу ставить
<c5h12> Raiden, кстати, то, что я так хотел увидеть вчера в гноме, вдруг неожиданно увидел в LXDE. Типа, слева на панели - главная кнопка и кнопки запуски приложений, посерёдке, по центру (!) - такскбар с кнопарями окон, справа - трей
<c5h12> *таскбар
<[Raiden]> c5h12: ну и гуд.
<c5h12> для этого перед таскбаром поставил апплет "пустое пространство"
<c5h12> и - по китайской логике! - отцентровались кнопки окон :D
<c5h12> так вот неожиданно настраивается это в LXDE :D
<[Raiden]> adeskbar ещё панельку знаю
<c5h12> я-таки установил DockBarX :)
<[Raiden]> ...но сам предпочитаю в последнее время кде. Тут можно поиметь таскбар в стиле вин7, можно поиметь 3д эффекты, част ькоторых знакома по компизу.
<c5h12> правда, библиотек на питоне захотел - жуть )
<c5h12> KDE красив, но шибко задумчив на моей тачке )
<[Raiden]> ну и в обещм много чего можно, включая трясущиеся окна
<c5h12> хехех
<c5h12> и как?
<c5h12> я и не тряс окна ни разу
<c5h12> это помогает?
<c5h12> или чисто вносит элемент игры?
<brestows> хай!
<c5h12> brestows, здоров
<[Raiden]> вносит элемент забавной и ненужной фигни.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> но уменя включено
<ven000mus> Всем привет. 3ий день на Ubuntu 11.10+Gnome Shell 3.2 :) Только понял что давно надо было винду бросать ;)
<c5h12> Raiden, вот так у меня выглядит десктоп с DockBarX на GNOME 2 с темой Darklooks. В духе ночного минимализьма ). Осчитался, там не 8 открытых окон, а 7 - http://itmag.es/2YwfD
<c5h12> собственно, LXDE тоже так умеет, но без красивой подсветки пиктограмм )
<c5h12> жётлым светом
<c5h12> что, имхо, очень стильно
<c5h12> подсветка, в смысле )
<c5h12> в целом довольно удобно
<c5h12> + в силу отсутствия подписей к кнопкам они все занимают мало места, посему панель теперь слева и хавает ещё меньше площади )
<brestows> ven000mus: ну что за детский лепет..
<brestows> c5h12: отсутствие панели совсем не занимает места :-D
<c5h12> сложно поспорить
<baronos> ven000mus: тогда еще такого гнома небыло, так что много не потерял.
<c5h12> только без трея тяжко
<brestows> c5h12: в консоли ее тоже нет :)
<brestows> его л
<c5h12> ну, консоль )
<ven000mus> Дело не в оболочке, а в удобстве самой ОС...
<artus> 3ий день на Ubuntu , прям уже удобства нашол))
<c5h12> хехех
<ven000mus> Что за сарказм народ... о_О
<artus> да не, реалии жизни
<brestows> ven000mus: о том что линукс классный больше всего кричат те кто на нем не больше недели :) это факт
<artus> Ubuntu 11.10+Gnome Shell 3.2  <---- это тебе удобмтво до первого глобального обновления )
<ven000mus> <artus> Если на компе стоит 3 дня линукс, это не значит что раньше я не читал о его удобствах...
<c5h12> brestows, в консоли я часы тогда в приглашение зафигачу )
<artus> ven000mus, то что ты о нем читал - лож и профанация)
<c5h12> да и вообще, есть задачи, где ГУИ лучше консоли
<c5h12> и наоборотэ
<brestows> ven000mus: мы рады видеть тебя в своих рядах юный падаван, и как мастера готовы наставить тебя на путь истинный
<artus> ven000mus, ибо для того чтоб он был удобен - думать надо , если с этим у тебя все хорошо, то тогда проблем не будет) но статистика прозрачно нимекает на обратное ))
<artus> *а
<brestows> c5h12: бесспорно есть, я вот так и не научился в консоли порнушку смотреть в виде картинок :)
<c5h12> попробуй из консоли почертить 3D-модели какого-нить промышленного объекта, скажем
<c5h12> тоже вариант
<[Raiden]> я бы сказал что гуи всегда лучше кроме некоторых вопросов автоматизации. Ну или кроме вопросов удаленного управления когда канал узкий
<artus> c5h12, ммм, а ты часто под эмулятором доса чего то чертииш промышленное ?
<c5h12> неее
<artus> c5h12, и да, такое тожно можно вобщето )
<c5h12> я не юзаю досовый CAD :)
<ven000mus> Не стоит оскорблять незнакомого человека. 2 artus
<brestows> c5h12: я вообще не юзаю кад :)
<c5h12> под Линукс BricsСAD вполне себе GUI, тока проприетарный
<artus> линукс это просто не винда, и не стоит идти сюда с старыми привычками , о них лучше сразу забыть )
<ven000mus> brestows Благодарю...
<artus> ven000mus, да я ж не оскорбляю) я так сказать сразу открываю глаза на то что прийдется думать, и читать, много, и много пользоватся поиском )
<[Raiden]> перевод слов артуса: в лине гуи хреново развит и все заняты непонятной фигней типа смены того как выглядит рабочий стол
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> :D
<brestows> ven000mus: всегда пожалуйста, данное средство придумали связи как раз новичкам помогать мы могли
<c5h12> хыхыхыхы
<c5h12> да уж
<ven000mus> artus Думать умею ;) да и благо Google есть ;)
<artus> [Raiden], да развит то он нормально, просто у каджого де свои тараканы и свой подход )
<c5h12> хреново. Да я от одной настройки хоткеев положительно в шоке
<artus> ven000mus, воооооть, правельный ты человек как я погляжу ))
<[Raiden]> есть такая басня, как звери тащили телегу. Гусь в небо, медведь в лес, крокодил в речку
<c5h12> в оффтопике спец. софт, на асме писанный, юзал
<brestows> © ™
<[Raiden]> так и не смогли сдвинуть
<safvenom> я читал что kubuntu mobile под процессоры omap
<safvenom> у меня есть такое тело, его можно убить ))
<c5h12> а тут всё, что хотел - на хоткеи посадил
<artus> [Raiden], такой интерпритации крылова я еще не видел)
<brestows> artus: с языка снял
<brestows> :-В
<brestows> [Raiden]: ты про леблядь ракам щуку?
<[Raiden]> artus: я вообще не помню оригинала, но суть вроде передал :)
<artus> @voice brestows
<c5h12> это ремейк
<[Raiden]> это форк!
<[Raiden]> )
<brestows> :)
<artus> :)
<c5h12> лол
<c5h12> фига рака и щуку прогапгрейдили
<c5h12> *проапгрейдили
<c5h12> блин, лебедя тока нормально заимплементить не смогли
 * c5h12 ушёл пробовать OpenBox + Cairo
<brestows> мы потеряли c5h12
<[Raiden]> в общем если бы звери собрались и порешили куда двигать... Последние несколько лет правда бывают общие слеты как бы проектов типа кде и гнома и наверное это дает свои плоды. Но... только до какой-то степени.
<XuMuK> пентанчег)
<safvenom> в юните мышкый понизу проводишь и видны все открытые приложения
<Xaker201301> hi
<[Raiden]> scale эффект
<Xaker201301> some body here&
<Xaker201301> what lanfg here russion ore english
<[Raiden]> кстати, в отличие от того же превью в ГШ , можно выбрать  все окна показывать или с текущего стола или развесить это на разные углы\хоткеи
<[Raiden]> Xaker201301: russian
<[Raiden]> utf8
<artus> !en | Xaker201301
<ubuntuhelp> Xaker201301: Учи язык! Или используй http://translate.google.com
<Xaker201301> ты что серьезно?
<artus> не, шутки шучу
<Xaker201301> какя система стоит у кого?
<[Raiden]> среди моих ос есть убунту...
<[Raiden]> и вообще некрасивый вопрос на тематическом канале )
<Xaker201301> у меня тоже но сейчас дебиан
<Xaker201301> а мало ли
<unitfree> По поводу сохранения содержимого всех открытых вкладок (в основном пользуюсь для сохранения картинок, т.к. часто приходится это делать). Отлично справляется с задачей расширение для Лисицы FlahGot+wget. Сохраняет из всех вкладок с указанием папки для со
 * c5h12 сидит под OpenBox с запущенным Cairo-dock
<unitfree> хранения.
<XuMuK> artus: эти пиндосы такие пиндосы)
<[Raiden]> я 1 время делал сессию из docky + compiz + nautilus
<XuMuK> аж плакать хочецо от смеха...
<[Raiden]> ну как бы неполная сессия гнома
<[Raiden]> оно нормально работало, но памяти хватало с запасом и на полный захламленный изрядно гном и в общем долго не проюзал
<c5h12> Наутилус напрочь отрубает системное меню ОпенБокса :D
<[Raiden]> сча ест ьфорк псманфм с табами
<c5h12> и по правому щелчку мыши уже прёт гномовское меню настройки раб. стола
<[Raiden]> на лоре в новостях пролетало
<baronos> marlin попробуй
<[Raiden]> да или марлин
<ven000mus> Всем пока...
<c5h12> ven000mus, удачи
<c5h12> в общем, эффект от запуска Наутилуса почти такой же, как от запуска Эксплорера в Винде
<c5h12> рабстол гнома с обоями кажет
<c5h12> и значки тоже
<baronos> marlin тебе в помощь конечно пока функционал немного страдает, в плане зоздания текстовых док.
<c5h12> не, видать, доки - не моё
<c5h12> попробую тинт2 теперь
<[Raiden]> есть ещё вариант
<[Raiden]> можешь взять RazorQT , юзат ьсессию с опенбоксом и прикрутить туда  dolphin
<[Raiden]> будет примерн ов 2 раза легче ччем кде
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0229/h_1330540801_4625163_e2cb096bd7.png - это 64бит версия и с квином. 32бит с опенбоксом ела бы метров 150 +-
<[Raiden]> имхо
<c5h12> мне аж так красиво не надо
<User668[web]> Всем привет. Я только вчера познакомился с Linux Ubuntu 11. Проблема заключается в том, что она не нашла дров на сетевуху (nvidia nforce mcp61). Помогите, если не лень.
<baronos> такс, если установить без юнити, то кернель паник. если с юнити полная убунту паники нет.
<XuMuK> залезь на сайт нвидии и скачай, если не лень
<User668[web]> химик, прикол в том, что на оффсайте нет для Ubuntu...
<baronos> каких то либ/пакетов не хватает и вызывает кернель паник. Что ему надо, великая закадка, в dmesg и логах вообще про паник ничего нет)
<XuMuK> а если найду?)
<XuMuK> тока вот карточка какая то странная... ни разу про такие не слышал
<User668[web]> Извините пожалуйста, но я реально не нашел... Я даже не знаю какие дрова с каким расширением должен быть файл и как его поставить... Я до такой степени нуб :(
<XuMuK> User668[web]: bin
<baronos> 00:07.0 Bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2) работает как миленькая)
<User668[web]> Хм... Странно...
<[Raiden]> baronos: значит я был прав. дело в дровах видео
<[Raiden]> если де на паник влияет и та строка про дрм появляется
<baronos> [Raiden]: скорее всего, при загрузке, на сплеш паникует.
<User668[web]> baronos: не подскажете, где дровишки на сей девайс найти?
<baronos> User668[web]: они ядром определяются автоматом ничего не надо искать
<User668[web]> baronos: дело в том, что хоть я подключаюсь к нету, пишет что подключено... Запускаю мазилу - нифига... Проверьте подключение к нету...
<baronos> User668[web]: lspci | grep Ethernet
<artus> User668[web], мм, а ping 8.8.8.8 чегой говорит?
<User668[web]> Оу... Я даже не пинговал... А где, как?
<artus> проверять наличие интернетов мозилой - как то мягко говоря ...
<User668[web]> artus: я не только мазилой... Я всем чем можно...
<XuMuK> User668[web]: попробуй в терминале
<XuMuK> User668[web]: и ващще на будущее учти: все комманды которые тебе тут дадут, в основном, вводяцо в терминале
<User668[web]> XuMuK: блин... я в графическом интерфейсе вообще потерялся... У меня стоит: ubuntu 11.10 desktop amd64... Там как-то терминал не наблюдал...
<User668[web]> XuMuK: конечно я понял. Не до такого нуб :(
<baronos> ctrl+alt+t нажми
<XuMuK> User668[web]: ну так чо?
<User668[web]> baronos: я сейчас под виндой сижу. А с него выйти можно будет потом? Просто я заходил куда-то с помощью ctrl+alt+f2, а как выйти не знал...
<XuMuK> ctrl+alt+f7
<User668[web]> XuMuK: спасибо!
<XuMuK> User668[web]: незачто
<c5h12> попробовал я tint2
<c5h12> почему-то вспомнился Slackware
<c5h12> по принципу "фиг настроишь, а настроишь - фиг испортишь"
<Lamer> Здравствуйте. XiMiK, помните нуба с дровами на сетевуху, который заходил недавно?
<Lamer> XiMiK: Здравствуйте. Помните нуба с дровами на сетевуху, который заходил недавно?
<safvenom> он спит
<Lamer> safvenom: может вы поможете?
<safvenom> не, я ничего не понимаю в бубунте
<XuMuK> Lamer: да, помню
<Lamer> XuMuK: а можно с вами один на один поговорить?
<XuMuK> да говори здесь
<artus> XuMuK, ща тя утянут в приват и там насиловать будуть)
<XuMuK> пословицу про две головы помнишь?
<XuMuK> artus: не проканает) я на такое не пишус))
<Lamer> XuMuK: после того, как пропинговал 8,8,8,8, мне написал, что Network is unreachableю
<XuMuK> Lamer: ifconfig чо говорит?
<XuMuK> ты щас с убунты?
<artus> Lamer, paste.pro , туда выхлоп кидай
<Lamer> XuMuK: он много чего говорит. Брат говорил по этому, что дрова на сетевуху не установлены... Я конечно не с убунты, я под виндой.
<Lamer> artus: в смысле еще один чат?
<artus> Lamer, нет, в смысле много текста туда а не сюда, а сюда уже ссылку на текст
<artus> Lamer, а брат вот так смело прдиагностировал отсутствие драйверов и не смог настроить нет? ))
<artus> Lamer, и вывод lspci тудаже
<Lamer> artus: брат в другом городе :(
<Lamer> artus, XuMuK. Я сейчас зайду под убунтой, скопирую то, что вы все просили...
<artus> а, экстрасенс )) диагноз по фотографии системника ))
<openvoid> а как он из под убунты pastebin щткроет
<artus> было бы желание )
<Sergey_IT> на бумажке запишет
<Lamer> XuMuK: http://paste.pro/5144262
<Lamer> Как-то так.
<artus> хее, ну так че ты хочеш))
<artus> все у тя есть ) настрой собственно сеть
<artus> ато драйверов не, не работает ...
<Lamer> А можно поподробнее, как, куда, что? У меня ADSL-интернет от Укртелекома...
<artus> роутер?
<Lamer> Ага
<artus> шнурочек с интернетом поткнул в комп, в нетворк менеджере сказал по dhcp получать инет , и все
<artus> роутер де по dhcp отдает настройки?
<Lamer> artus: Нет. Надо дописать...
<artus> ну так прописывай)
<Lamer> В смысле днс и т.д.?
<artus> угу
<c5h12> http://www.junauza.com/2008/08/20-most-nimble-and-simple-x-window.html
<c5h12> вот где раздолье начинающему оптимизатору )
<artus> чето окромя отктытокоробки там и нет адекватного ничего )
<c5h12> а чем открытокоробка лучше того же IceWM?
<baronos> че ваша коробка, вот гном3 это гиперкоробка с коробкой внутри)
<c5h12> да, и в той коробке ещё гном на пружинке
<Frost_> Здрасте все. Не подскажете где хранятся иконки приложений в убунту 10,04?
<artus> гдето в /usr/share/
<artus> подробнее глнянь по каталогам там
<Frost_> ок щас глянем
<Frost_> Разобрался. Спасибки
<artus> да незачто )
<c5h12> эх, в гноме всё-таки визуальнее приятнее сидеть, чем в опенбоксе
<c5h12> тем хороших для опенбокса пока не вижу
<artus> c5h12, http://box-look.org/
<c5h12> да-да, спасибо, как раз про него вспомнил )
<c5h12> темы для айса сегодня там искал, парочка ничего так
<c5h12> навскидку, наверное, мне подойдёт эта: http://box-look.org/content/show.php/Erthe?content=142686
<_d4vid> кто на 12.04 ?
<_d4vid> и как она?
<baronos> я
<_d4vid> и как тебе?
<baronos> Бесить начинает
<_d4vid> глюков много?
<_d4vid> чем?
<baronos> У меня один глюк. Кернель паник
<_d4vid> хм
<baronos> Если сейчас выйграю его, то останусь,нет, .в дебиан убегу снова)
<_d4vid> ясно ^
<baronos> я то не стандартно ставлю, в обход юнити сразу гном)
<baronos> мне это чудо двухпанельное ввиде буквы Г не нужно :D
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: от нафиг это надо? Секс с убунтой просто как самоцель?? Невыпущенные недопиленные релизы юзать?
<baronos> Хех, как поставил юнити я начал себя собакой ощущать, убунту постоянно орала аппорт, а вот с гном ни одной ошибки не было?  И кто не допиленным получается?)))
<c5h12> baronos, а в Дебиане второй гном юзаешь?
<baronos> не, гном 3.2.2.1 текущий стабильный на данный момент
<baronos> У меня дебиан визи тестовый))
<c5h12> понятно
<c5h12> а
<c5h12> кстати, в тестовом Libre или Open Office?
<baronos> либре
<c5h12> ну наконец-то! :D
 * c5h12 выходит из OpenBox
<baronos> Эт че за рекламный агент опенбокса?))
<baronos> как то можно закоментировать видео драйвер который пытается поставить убунту?
<XuMuK> всмысле?
<baronos> вообщем я сейчас установлю драйвер ниже версии, чем в репах убунту, но она будет пытатся их обновить.
<XuMuK> ааа... блин как то можно было, хотя вроде это было в арче, в убунте если честно хз
<baronos> полезная была бы фича))
<XuMuK> ну да
<[Raiden]> почитай про dpkg-* или синаптик и флаг hold
<baronos> ок спс)
<[Raiden]> dpkg --get-selections >/sels.txt , ищешь пакет, меняешь install на hold и   dpkg --set-selections </sels.txt
<[Raiden]> как вариант
<artus> baronos, чет не сростаетцо у тебя с бубунтой то )
<baronos> погоди, я только что hold повесил))
<baronos> да просто не стал сразу драйвер 295,20 ставить
<[Raiden]> в релизе мб другое ядро будет, т.к. кто-нить багрепорт напишет
<Lex_S> а я тоже арчик неудачно обновил)
<[Raiden]> если я вообще прав насчет дров
<[Raiden]> посмотрите опенсуську, вдруг Линус не зря выбрал )
<[Raiden]> хотя ему там запросы паролей не понравились, возможно опять дист рсменит
<_d4vid> http://ubuntuone.com/5yaereLXjULjV3EYrlnp44 мой деск
<[Raiden]> довольно типично для юнити\гнома...
<[Raiden]> я бы шрифт в чате сделал больше
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0301/h_1330555196_2640822_5f77b5c5ed.png
<[Raiden]> возможно шрифт в квирке покажется гигантским )
<baronos> Блииин)) чтож с юнити ставится такое что не дает кернель паник
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> паник только в ГШ?
<Lex_S> для такого разрешения - вовсе нет
<baronos> Эт если ставить без гуя с последующей установкой гном десктоп
<[Raiden]> а дрова открытые юзаешь?
<baronos> На обоих дровах так, а вот с юнити тоесть с обычной установкой убунту все нормально)
<[Raiden]> удали юнити из обычной установки ) или сравни пакеты имена и версии
<[Raiden]> как -нить
<[Raiden]> хз
<[Raiden]> поставь вообще хубунту, релиз. И тихо мирно жди гнома 3.6 или 3.7 )
<baronos> Нееее)))
<[Raiden]> и смотри какой-нить сериал или там изучай как  нарисовать кривой валлпапер в гимпе
<baronos> вооо зависисости установил)) Ша проверю))
<[Raiden]> гуглить не пробова лпо той строке и вообещ по бсодам?
<[Raiden]> бще
<baronos> ERROR: Module drm does not exist in /proc/modules
<baronos> Не дружелюбная убунту к гном 3)))
<[Raiden]> эта ошибка в общем-то не про гном.
<baronos> Эт ноувеау
<XuMuK> вечнонедопиленный драйвер
<only_you> меня вот нуво вполне устраивает
<only_you> 1080р не тормозит, в играх фпс чуть ниже (не сильно заметно), юнити, гш, кеді летают
<[Raiden]> если на нуво не тормозит 1080п, то тут заслуга достаточно быстрого цпу, но никак не нуво и не видеокарты
<[Raiden]> не научилось оно ещё декодить видюхой
<Forever1nsane> посоны, PYTHON SOFTWARE FOUNDATION LICENSE VERSION 2 можно использовать в коммерчских продуктах?
<[Raiden]> хз, прочитай лицензию
<XuMuK> или обратись на канал питонщегофф
<[Raiden]> в комерческих продуктах можно и гпл использовать
<[Raiden]> исходники только октрыть придется
<artus> Forever1nsane, киса, ты берега не попутал? посоны под ларьками тусютцо, а лицензию читай как бе
<[Raiden]> откр*
<artus> мдя, до чего докатился политех то ...
<only_you> кпи?)
<artus> eue
<artus> угу
<only_you> я его закончил)
<only_you> а что с ним?
<artus> там фрю щелкали как семечки, а тут не могут уже лицензию прочесть )
<artus> only_you, мну работал там когдато :)
<Forever1nsane> artus: ну, если ты не пацан, так и скажи :) чего наезжать-то :)
<Forever1nsane> просто в лицензиях никогда не разбирался
<artus> культура должна быть во всем ))
<only_you> у меня друг с политеха (не кпи) учитсо на 5 курсе. так у них большая часть потока не знает, что такое юникс или как зайти на фтп серв. ну и т.д
<only_you> и ето магистрі
<Forever1nsane> о
<Forever1nsane> я тоже с кпи )
<Forever1nsane> а, не кпи
<Forever1nsane> блин )
<artus> проснулся)
<Forever1nsane> у нас об этом знают, ибо палево лежит на фтпшнике кафедры )
<artus> Forever1nsane, факультет какой ?
<Forever1nsane> ФИВТ
<artus> не, я у биотехнологов рулил)
<artus> давно это было :)
<Forever1nsane> чем рулил? )
<artus> сетью
<Forever1nsane> ыа
<Forever1nsane> меня очень кумарит местный доступ в инет
<Forever1nsane> кпи-телеком имеет монополию
<Forever1nsane> и других провайдеров в студгородок не пускает
<XuMuK> меня тоже
<Forever1nsane> это позволяет им заламывать цены
<artus> Forever1nsane, по сектеру, там не только кпителеком можно иметь :D
<Forever1nsane> ну, беспроводные можно юзать
<Forever1nsane> или ты о чем?
<artus> Forever1nsane, по шнурку )) причем любую скорость))
<XuMuK> артустелеком)
<Forever1nsane> бгг
<Forever1nsane> и куда шнурок ведет, если не секрет?
<artus> не в шнурке дело) в том какой инет тебе в шнурок зароутят)
<only_you> Forever1nsane: freshtel же
<Forever1nsane> фрештел беспроводнойэ
<Forever1nsane> artus: так а роутят откуда, с общаги же
<only_you> ваймакс же
<only_you> 180 грн 9 мбит
<artus> Forever1nsane, да пофиг откуда , внутрисеть же сотка , вобщем ищи нужных людей )
<Forever1nsane> а, ну, я, кажется, понял
<Forever1nsane> а как у "нужных людей" с реалипом?
<Forever1nsane> предоставляют в принципе? )
<artus> Forever1nsane, нет ничего невозможнооого
<Forever1nsane> вопрос стоит ли оно того. и как там будет качество.
<Forever1nsane> вдруг не лучше кпи-тепловоза )
<artus> Forever1nsane, у тебя локалка чтоль плохо работает?
<artus> как шнурки обжаты - так и будет работать)
<Forever1nsane> локалка норм, как там будет у раздающего все
<Forever1nsane> вдруг пиво на роутер прольет
<Forever1nsane> в самый ответственный момент
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-01
<artus> Forever1nsane, ты не понял, тебе в твой шнурочек завернут просто часть большого жирного канала )) за соответствующую мзду ) если найдеш собственно кто там сейчас еще есть
<artus> Forever1nsane, вобщем куму надо сам телеком юзают чисто как готовые протянутые шнурки )
<artus> там если не все потерялось то остался прямой канал на леонтовича 9 , а это точка обмена укр трафика ))
<Forever1nsane> так что значит "канал завернут"? я так понял просто кто-то, юзающий большой жирный канал, скажем, воли, и имеющий доступ к нашей сетки, раздаст часть этого канала сюда
<Forever1nsane> но это ж все как бы из его дома сюда идти будет )
<Forever1nsane> или я олень )
<artus> Forever1nsane, нет, ктото кро рулит сеткой кпи может дать интернета ))
<Forever1nsane> ыа
<Forever1nsane> кстати
<artus> в обход так сказать кас ))
<Forever1nsane> что значит "Away: screen detached. Say what you want to say, delivery is guaranteed."
<XuMuK> то что ты хотел сказать, доставка гарантирована
<XuMuK> так что пиши и не парься
<Forever1nsane> а зачем мне об этом сообщать в лс? )))
<Forever1nsane> а, пофиг
<Forever1nsane> надо вообще спать уже
<XuMuK> вот и я так думаю
<only_you> c5h12: покажи свою коробку)
<c5h12> poka ne mogu, iz Slitaza pishu
<c5h12> hochu na yego osnove chto-nit' teper' zamutit'
<only_you> что за слитаз?
<artus> !en | c5h12
<ubuntuhelp> c5h12: Учи язык! Или используй http://translate.google.com
<artus> c5h12, нефиг тут транслитить))
<Lex_S> и правда, что такое слитаз?
<XuMuK> тот кто мог это знать свалил
<XuMuK> а вот теперь можно спрашивать)
<c5h12> !en
<ubuntuhelp> Учи язык! Или используй http://translate.google.com
<Forever1nsane> SliTaz — компактный (30 Мбайт) дистрибутив Linux, подходящий для старых и слабых компьютеров.
<Lex_S> оу
<artus> извращенцы )
<Lex_S> мне такой определённо не подходит)
<XuMuK> такая ж фигня
<XuMuK> боюсь улетит)
<Forever1nsane> все, всем покойной ночи
<XuMuK> споке
<Lex_S> ага
<Lex_S> эротических тебе)
<Lex_S> какая-то мистика с этими линуксам
<Lex_S> и
<Lex_S> в генте на 933мгц редко меньше 50 градусов бывает
<Lex_S> в арчике сёдня зашёл - 40 град при номинале в 2,4ггц
<Lex_S> правда я его уже сломал
<Lex_S> да и в убунте как в генте грелось
<XuMuK> xumuk@lap:~$ sensors
<XuMuK> nouveau-pci-0100
<XuMuK> Adapter: PCI adapter
<XuMuK> temp1:        +46.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +110.0°C)
<Lex_S> ну у мя 50-55 обычно
<XuMuK> ноут?
<Lex_S> при сборке 80-82
<Lex_S> ога
<Lex_S> походу если до 90 доходит его сразу рубит acpi
<XuMuK> а камень какой?
<Lex_S> когда ведро в 4 потока собирал, он довольно быстро спать ушёл
<Lex_S> core i3 370M
<XuMuK> и3 чтоль?
<XuMuK> ясно
<unitfree> проблема. через комп по вафле в нет выходит ноут, и на нем не открываются некоторые сайты (среди прочего можно назвать facebook), вне зависимости от браузера. Значения MTU на раздающем компе поставил 9999. Одноклассники стали открываться. мордокнига нет. в
<unitfree> чем может быть подвох?
<XuMuK> в днсах
<unitfree> а что с ними не то?
<XuMuK> а хз
<unitfree> днс кабельного провайдера или днс вайфай сети?
<XuMuK> о_О
<XuMuK> у тебя то или это?
<artus> unitfree, эммм, а ты долго думал прежде чем мту поставить 9999 ?
<unitfree> по кабелю и-нет от провайдера получаю, по вайфаю раздаю на ноут. а 9999 от фонаря выставил, а какие проблемы могут быть?
<c5h12> уфф
<c5h12> неплохая эта штука - Slitaz, но вот русифицирован фигово
<artus> unitfree, как бы тебе сказать , большие ))
<XuMuK> unitfree: чо то ты лишканул слегка
<unitfree> вот блин. (((
<artus> из разряда с одной стороны может чето входить , а с другой шиш вам )
<XuMuK> unitfree: раздели его хотя бы на 4)
<c5h12> так и не удалось мне врубить русскую раскладку, даже в браузере кое-где кракозяблы были
<artus> unitfree, и кто тебе сказал что mtu от фонаря то ставитцо?
<c5h12> хотя гл. меню русифицировано
<XuMuK> c5h12: ты это кому рассказываешь то?
<c5h12> рабочий стол lxde там
<c5h12> и выглядит красиво
<artus> unitfree, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTU
<c5h12> тому, кто спрашивал, что такое SliTaz :)
<unitfree> с чем связаны то хоть могут быть проблемы? с безопасностью или с корректностью работы?
<Lex_S> второе
<artus> с корявыми руками)  и мертвыми днсами )
<Lex_S> мде
<Lex_S> полпятого утра
<Lex_S> посмотрел называется кино)
<c5h12> у меня пол-седьмого
<c5h12> попробовал, называется, опенбокс
<Lex_S> и ты в такую рань занимаешься сексом с бедным кампутером?
<c5h12> нее
<c5h12> да и можно ли назвать сексом си манипуляции
<c5h12> *сии
<XuMuK> а у меня пол второго
<c5h12> вот что мне в гноме нормально не жилось...
<XuMuK> так что чо бы ещё поелать...
<Lex_S> XuMuK: запусти полное обновление)
<XuMuK> май систем из ап ту дейт)
<Lex_S> одна из моих теперь тоже
<Lex_S> правда не работает
<c5h12> чорд, моя систем тоже обновлена
<c5h12> что делать
<XuMuK> я вот новую серию фарта скачал, щас буду ценить
<c5h12> опять в опенбокс уйти иль lxde понастраивать
<c5h12> или просто чесануть на утреннюю пробежку
<unitfree> Спасбо, ребяты! Заработало. MTU до 1500 срубил и днсы убрал все. Но скорее всего от мту зависело, потому как на винде именно с таким днс сидел.
<unitfree> Спасбо, ребяты! Заработало. MTU до 1500 срубил и днсы убрал все. Но скорее всего от мту зависело, потому как на винде именно с таким днс сидел.
<artus> воть, в следуйщий раз думай перед тем как бездумно че нить менять )
<unitfree> после химии с настройками снес компиз, поставил заново, все наладилось, вот только пропала Unity осталась только Unity 2D, ну что ж, установил через Центр приложений, а оно совсем не Юнити какое то... как ставить Юнити?
<XuMuK> Lex_S: а у тя перец с турбобустом? давно брал?
<XuMuK> вроде щас и на и3 есть эта фенька
<unitfree> Доброго утра!
<Kyshtynbai> ку
<User934[web]> hello all
<unitfree> Привеет!
<unitfree> Поскольку Evolution выбросили из дистрибутива, то вопрос как делать импорт/экспорт Календаря/заметок Thunderbird очень актуален. Кто пользуется, поделитесь наработками.
<unitfree> кто нить работает с Thunderbird Lighting
<unitfree> &
<unitfree> ?
<Cuba013> редактировал файл в mc что то нажал не так и в итоге появился такой файл #squid.conf , а при попытке открыть squid.conf пишет мне "невозможно отрыть этот файл для чтения"  . кто нить знает что с этим можно поделать?
<brestows> Cuba013: в каталоге где лежит файл в терминале выполни: ls -la и вывод сюда
<Cuba013> а можно полный пример , а то я начинающий
<Unnika>  /msg nickserv identify 845
<Unnika>  /msg nickserv identify 84519
<Unnika> всем привет)
<Unnika> помогите пожалуйста с настройкой wine
<Unnika> при открытие файла с расширением exe выдает https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/ExecutableBit
<Unnika> помогите =(
<brestows> Unnika: Где запускаешь ?
<brestows> и как запускаешь ?
<Unnika> запускаю с самой папки используя wine типа открыть через ...
<Unnika> запускаю там где и находится файл
<brestows> так где находится ? на какой файловой системе ?
<brestows> и выполни в терминале и смотри что он делает
<Unnika> получается ntfs
<brestows> так он у тебя может быть примонтирован без права запуска исполняемых файлов
<brestows> скопируй программу в домашний каталог на родную фс и пробуй запускать
<Unnika> а как через терминал запустить?
<Unnika> и еще в фс он не копирует ни чего
<Unnika> вообще печаль тоска
<brestows> что значит в фс не копирует
<brestows> идешь на раздел где лежит программа копируешь ее каталог идего в домашний каталог свой и вставляешь
<Unnika> тоже самое выдает
<Cuba013> вчера зарегистрировал свой ник. Сейчас захожу в IRC и не могу написать ничего на канал . может кто знает в чем беда?
<Unnika> ладно)) спасиб и на этом))
<brestows> Cuba013: а  как ты сейчас пишешь ?
<Cuba013> через браузер
<Amblnb-> Авторизоватся забыл
<Cuba013> и как ето сделать?
<TheFalkorr> а что такое это ваше "ето"?
<Amblnb-> Cuba013: /ns identify [nik] <parol>
<Amblnb-> TheFalkorr: Олбанский
<TheFalkorr> Amblnb-: врядли.скорее школоланский
<TheFalkorr> Amblnb-: диалект тупизмусов
<TheFalkorr> Amblnb-: получил распространение с появлением "этих ваших интернетов"
<Amblnb-> Вообще-то в русском много чего накасячено с неразличением транскрипции и транслитерации
<Amblnb-> Даже йо писать не хотят..
<Cuba013> так. такой вопрос. редактировал файл squid.conf и нажал, что то . в итоге появился в каталоге !.#squid.conf , а файл squid.conf при попытке открытия пишет "Невозможно открыть файл squid.conf для чтения". если кто знает что с этим делать напишите полный пример . а
<User956[web]> Добрый день. Вопрос: после установки xvba-va-driver слетает кодировка в GNOME. как лечить?
<TheFalkorr> Добрый день. Вопрос: после того, как я съел бутерброд, у машины спустило колесо. как лечить?
<mavron> Добрый день! Люди подскажите, а можно в rhythmbox сделать библиотеку, что бы структура была в виде папок, а не исполнителей и т.д. ? В гугл не помог, нашел пару таких же вопросов, но ответов так и не нашел :-(
<openvoid> vlc юзай
<mavron> vlc ? а плагины для vlk есть ?
<mavron> типа таких плюшек как last.fm, подкасты, радио ?
<openvoid> есть
<openvoid> какие то
<mavron> отлично) сейчас заюзаем )
<mavron> Жаль что нет foobar2000 для linux, а через костыли (wine) как то не то
<openvoid> foobar не нужен
<TheFalkorr> вово
<TheFalkorr> фубар только для тех, у кого куча неизвестного артиста с великим неизвестным треком н2
<mavron> да вроде вся музыка структурирована и почти вся музыка имеет профиксина в плане тегов
<TheFalkorr> ну тада нафига тебе папки?
<mavron> rhythmbox не подошел тем, что у меня допустим группа scorpions находиться дискография во flac и mp3, а данный плеер все блин дублирует
<TheFalkorr> а нафига тебе мп3?
<chapt> openvoid: deadbeef
<mavron> ну если исходить из этого то да проще удалить mp3, но мне нужно для плеера и телефона
<TheFalkorr> а у тебя акустика за 5к?
<chapt> до сих пор кстати есть чудики которые 128 до 320 раздувают и утверждают что качество немерянно улучшилось
<mavron> сейчас не известно сколько оно стоит) но акустика отличная)
<chapt> mavron: 320 от лосслесса на любом произведении различаешь?
<mavron> не встречал таких ) кто 128 конвертит в 320, бред какой то )
<chapt> mavron попадаются )
<mavron> если допустим брать тех же скорпов, то flac от mp3 очень сильно отличается ) Звук гораздо приятнее, слышится практически весь инструмент
<Forever1nsane> кстати, не обязательно иметь дорогую акустику, чтобы почувствовать разницу.
<Forever1nsane> хорошие Sennheiser позволяют єто
<TheFalkorr> Forever1nsane: чтобы отличить флак от мп3 - нужно минимум 2.5
<Forever1nsane> нет
<mavron> вообщем, у меня s90 + усилитель technics SA-EX100
<mavron> динамики практически новые )
<mavron> осталось только сами колонки привести в более божеский вид, а то обшарпанные углы не прикалывают и всю картину портят )
<Forever1nsane> а у меня вообще усилитель моднявый: http://itmag.es/2jFE3
<chapt> одно время что то заинтересовался этим, взял у знакомых диск с джимми хендриксом и маилс девисом, плюс добавил из свой коллекции крола и чайковского - сделал копии этого счастья в 320 и 256
<TheFalkorr> mavron: ну тогда очевидное решение.в папке музыка держи только флак.а копии в мп3 для плеера храни на нем или отдельно
<TheFalkorr> ибо нафиг оно тебе в музыке там, где у тя нормальная акустика
<chapt> и на 770 pro  байердинамиксаах провел слепой тест (попросил друга он переименовал все треки) - если 256 отличить смог, то 320 с точностью только в 40% и то если сильно прислушиваться.
<Forever1nsane> нужно учитывать, что музыка музыке рознь
<Forever1nsane> понятно, что восьмибитную электронику не отличить
<TheFalkorr> Forever1nsane: ты назвал восбмибитную электронику музыкой?Оо
<mavron> это точно) Но я как приверженец к року
 * TheFalkorr побрызгал святой водой на Forever1nsane
<Forever1nsane> а то
<Forever1nsane> на GlobalGathering под 16bit как бешеніе плясали ^_^
<TheFalkorr> тут святой водой не помочь уже
<chapt> Forever1nsane ты считаешь джаз и классику 8битной электронной музыкой?
<Forever1nsane> chapt: это был пример
<Forever1nsane> музыки, которую не отличить
<Forever1nsane> а джаз и классику я особо не слушаю, но подозреваю, что по насыщенности они уступают power-металу, в котором разница ловится "на раз"
<chapt> Forever1nsane смешной
<TheFalkorr>  Toshiba Excite 10 LE
<TheFalkorr> уууууууух
<TheFalkorr> хотеть
<mavron> 530 $ чето дорого
<chapt> конечно лучше всего будет слышно на музыке, которая изначально записана с искажениями ))
<TheFalkorr> mavron: если будет модификация с 3жи будет торт
<mavron> это от производителя цена 530$, а сколько еще продавцы накрутят ?
<mavron> выйдет в рублей 20-23к
<mavron> дорогая игрушка получиться
<mavron> считаю, что самый оптимальный вариант планшета это DNS AirTab P100g, по крайней мере цена и качество более менее взвешены
<mavron> хотя ждем на рынке тегру3
<TheFalkorr> mavron: эт рощница за бугром.если заказать там - выйдет дороже баксов на 50
<TheFalkorr> а501 лучше
<TheFalkorr> от асег
<TheFalkorr> а тут и 700 серия на носу
<mavron> только не асер, я им больше не доверяю
<TheFalkorr> но у тошибы горила гласс есть
<TheFalkorr> они обманули тебя?продали жену в рабство?нагадили в кактус?
<Amblnb-> ))
<mavron> 1 из 10 моделей у них более менее удачная получатеся
<mavron> да и брака много попадается
<Amblnb-> Так и покупать на не эти 9 из 10
<Amblnb-> *надо
<mavron> у самого acer монитор стоит, так засветка просто ужас и уже ремонтировался, блок питая сгорал. Так же был acer s100, тоже не фантан, крышка задняя после 2-х открытий начала люфтить
<TheFalkorr> мониторы
<TheFalkorr> телефоны
<TheFalkorr> как изыскано
<Onkeltem> 4 монитора - это не блажь, а реальная необходимость
<Onkeltem> 3 - минимум
<Onkeltem> у меня 2, и я чувствую ущербность сетапа
<[Raiden]> У меня два - старый элт остался и нету никакого желания на элт смотреть после тфт. В итоге 1 :) Хотя пускал пару раз ради фото.
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: как думаешь, имеет смысл заморачиваться PVA и другими с высоким качеством цвета?
<Onkeltem> Просто стоят дофига, например по 20к
<Onkeltem> а это уже полкомпа
<[Raiden]> Это по вкусу. Конкретно с пва думаю не очень стоит и с качеством отображения цвета тоже не особо стоит морочиться - если реально не про дизайнер какого-нить журнала
<[Raiden]> Я знал реально работающего дизайнера с тнкой на 6 т.р.
<[Raiden]> а вот насчет углов обзора поморочиться есть некий смысл. И например у лж ест ьмодели на ипс в пределах 15 т.р.
<Kyshtynbai> 15 косарей за моник это перебор имхо.
<[Raiden]> если так, то просто идите в магаз и выберайте по цене и внешнему виду
<[Raiden]> хотя в теории могут и недорогие попастья на пва\мва. Сча ест ьнекоторые тенденции к подешевению матриц лучше чем тн
<Onkeltem> Ну это да, просто с тн может быть облом вот как щас у меня - начиная  с $f5f5f5 до $ffffff - тупо один белый цвет
<[Raiden]> тн юзает эффект типа дизеринга. Т.е. все кроме некоторых про мониторов 24битные , по 8 бит на цвет.
<[Raiden]> а у матриц тн 6 бит, ещё 2 бита получаются смешением соседних цветов
<[Raiden]> ну и от качества матрицы\подсветки ещё зависит. От калибровки в общем. Если говорить про точность цветопередачи.
<[Raiden]> ещё полосы на некоторых гражиентах некрасивый эффект :)
<[Raiden]> Гм, что-то я перефлудил
<Onkeltem> Вот на этом моем унылом откалибровать не вышло. Ну то есть ни при каком сочетании цветов, якрости $f5f5f5 не начинают отличаться от белого
<baronos> В гш 3.2.2.1-2 сделали power off в статус меню по умолчанию)
<[Raiden]> Монитор LCD LG 23' IPS236V-PN LED, матрица IPS - такой в мск десятку стоит. Но при такой цене стоит ожидать в основном улучнение углов обзора
<[Raiden]> а цветопередача тоже будет подвирать
<[Raiden]> baronos: гуд )
<[Raiden]> ...есть меньшие по размеру с меньшей ценой
<TheFalkorr> baronos: а в юнити оно изначально было
<[Raiden]> Хотя вот, даже ниже. И на этом закончим про мониторы http://it-menu.ru/catalog/40057112.htm
<baronos> Хехе))
<[Raiden]> Ничего, глядишь к 2030 году гном опередит кде3
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> там одних видов панелей 7 штук было
<brestows> монитор http://catalog.onliner.by/samsung/md230x6/
<brestows> TheFalkorr: а в kde никуда не проподало :D
<[Raiden]> http://s16.radikal.ru/i191/1110/49/72f73f1ab6c1.jpg
<brestows> [Raiden]: тема :)
<TheFalkorr> brestows: в юнити тоже.в юнити это было всегда
<brestows> когда это было в кедах юнити и не планировалось ):
<TheFalkorr> brestows: видишь?юнити круче.она сразу поулчила фичи.а кеды нет
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если каноникал начнет ковырять не только плагин к компизу ,а например ещё сделает свой центр управления или форкнет такие программы как наутилус или геди и переделает
<brestows> TheFalkorr: если юнити считает это фишкой то да.....
<[Raiden]> тогда будет круто
<[Raiden]> но они врятли осилят такое
<TheFalkorr> brestows: ну тыж к кедам отнес это в фичи
<[Raiden]> В итоге полный функционал юнити всегда будет зависет ьот проекта гном
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну так возьмет марлин
<brestows> я лишь сказал что это всегда было
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: авось и сделают unity-settings daemon и выпилят гсд
<[Raiden]> единсвенное, каноникал вольны в том, что ыб выкидывать\заменять элементы. Типа плейера, или добавления шотвела в стандартную сессию\поставку
<brestows> юнити сильно зависит от гнома
<TheFalkorr> brestows: юнити зависит от компиза
<brestows> и от гнома
<[Raiden]> такая штука сча ещё появилась  http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/02/ubuntu-customization-app-myunity.html
<TheFalkorr> если убрать гномозависимости из пакетов и заменить чем угодно - все будет работать
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: этой штуке несколько месяцев
<[Raiden]> ну то новая версия, всего 1-недельный баян :)
<brestows> да там все арвно панель перенести нельзя
<[Raiden]> посмотрите видео, забавная игрушка http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/02/square-enixs-new-3d-game-mini-ninjas.html
<brestows> втопку, ubuntu скоро станет как macos - красиво и никаких настроек
<TheFalkorr> brestows: а кому это нужно?вверху удобней и эргономичней.экономит вертикальное место.с учетом экспансии широкоформатных моников - само то
<brestows> TheFalkorr: я про панель что слева
<brestows> в юнити
<TheFalkorr> brestows: тебе ее справа надо?
<TheFalkorr> brestows: вниз ее уже переносили
<brestows> мне она на не нужна у меня кеды :)
<brestows> а вот жене вообще беда будет слазить с 10.04
<[Raiden]> фоллбек гном3 можно донастроить до рабочего состояния впринципе
<[Raiden]> я даже так делал ради шота в виртуалке, что бы народ не боялся ставит ь11.10 )
<baronos> фуу фаллбэк
<brestows> [Raiden]: одна надежда :)
<[Raiden]> Хотя некотоыре отличия будут всеравно, в основном настройка питания и наутилус пострадали
<[Raiden]> brestows: http://myubuntu.ru/novosti/klassicheskaya-gnome-sessiya-zarabotala-v-ubuntu-12-04
<brestows> видел это :)
<TheFalkorr> вот и позавтракал
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0301/h_1330601458_5634294_62d6b8534b.png
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: попробуй версию с 5.04
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: эээээх...ностальгияяяяя.....
<[Raiden]> мб потом попробую )
<TheFalkorr> у меня до сих пор лежат диски 5.04
<TheFalkorr> гордость моя
<TheFalkorr> оригинальные диски от каноникал
<brestows> TheFalkorr: потом на аукционе продашь :)
<TheFalkorr> brestows: тебе не надо?недорого отдам
<brestows> :) у меня есть :)
<brestows> они же :)
<[Raiden]> у меня 7.10 где-то есть.
<Cuba012> редактирую файл /etc/resolv.conf удаляем все и прописываем  search netlan.local  nameserver 192.168.0.1, но после перезагрузки слетает инет и к этому файлу мое измениние не сохранятся
<artus> логично, потому что настройками сети у тебя рулит нм
<Cuba012> а инет из-за этого слетает?
<artus> а ктож тебя знает , может и из за этого, ты ж настраивал а не я ))
<Cuba012> пытаюсь настроить прокси по этой ссылке http://it-mehanika.ru/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=121:-squid-sams-samsredirector-ubuntu-server-1004&catid=25:the-project&Itemid=29
<Cuba012> но на первом шаге столкнулся с проблемой . после всех изменений слетает инет
<artus> круть, строим прокси не умея прописать сеть на машинке
<Cuba012> ну. я был простенький организовал
<Cuba012> работал нормально ,
<artus> Cuba012, а строиш ты это все на десктопе с иксами, так ?
<Cuba012> да
<artus> круть
<Cuba012> а то)
<artus> Cuba012, сноси нетворк менеджер
<Cuba012> только начинаю
<chapt> может сначала в interfaces прописать настройки потом сносить
<Cuba012> а как его снести? просто удалить?
<artus> там прописано, если он следовал ману
<artus> Cuba012, а вообще тренироватцо на кошках, тобиш в виртуалке
<Cuba012> я все делал по мануалу на ubuntu 11.10 desktop
<chapt> sudo apt-get purge название_пакета
<artus> и на безиксовой системе , темболее ты для сквида вебморду крутиш
<Cuba012> так может мне поставить сервер и на нем проделать все по этой ссылке http://it-mehanika.ru/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=121:-squid-sams-samsredirector-ubuntu-server-1004&catid=25:the-project&Itemid=29?
<Cuba012> мне важен результат .
<Cuba012> что бы за короткое время у меня уже был рабочий проху сервак
<artus> Cuba012, береш нетинстал убунты, ставиш базовую систему без вских остальных, ставиш ссш сервер , цепляешся по ssh и настраиваеш
<artus> Cuba012, если в настройках сети вбокса выбереш мост, виртуалка будет в одной подсети с тобой
<Cuba012> литературки бы . как это все настраивать . а то попрасту приходиться методом проб и ошибок(
<TheFalkorr> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<baronos> такс, чтоб из под ОС отрезать кусок от раздела на от размонтировать?
<artus> угу
<_d4vid> re..
<baronos> к вечеру только походу всплывёт у12,04 бета 1((
<TheFalkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/03/01/habr/
<TheFalkorr> храбрый швабр сломали нашисты
<Kyshtynbai> я прочитал: "нацисты"
<Kyshtynbai> надо к окулисту...
<[Raiden]> Cuba012: если используется нетворк-менеджер, то он переписывет при конекте
<[Raiden]> соотв днс лучше указать в нем
<[Raiden]> а не напрямую в resolv.conf
<Cuba012> я поставил server
<Cuba012> ща пробую его настроить
<Cuba012> а есть разница search workgroup или search netlan.local прописывая в recolv.conf?
<sharikoff> домен
<sharikoff> надо писать домен
<sharikoff> можно ваще не писать
<_d4vid> Линус Торвальдс поделился с общественностью горьким опытом использования дистрибутива OpenSUSE на Macbook Air. По всей видимости, терпение Линуса лопнуло, и он больше не будет использовать этот дистрибутив.
<_d4vid> lol
<_d4vid> Теперь мне осталось найти новый дистрибутив для моего Macbook Air...
<_d4vid> чем ему зузя не понравилась)
<_d4vid> пусть ставит убунту и не парится .
<_d4vid> надо ему написать ^
<TheFalkorr> _d4vid: с разморозкой
<TheFalkorr> унылие дежурных шуток может быть только дежурные шутки к жуткому бойану
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0M2_LRsZt8 лол
<artus> @voice _d4vid
<artus> _d4vid, это к чему ?
<_d4vid> хотел поделится что смотрю.
<artus> на стеночке контактика делится )
<TheFalkorr> artus: оооо не
<TheFalkorr> @mode +q _d4vid
<TheFalkorr> @devoice _d4vid
<TheFalkorr> artus: за такое только рид онли
<TheFalkorr> artus: минимум.
<TheFalkorr> artus: в этот жаркий месяц
<TheFalkorr> artus: в выходные вообще баны раздавать перм
<openvoid> подскажите, проблема с компиляцией на стадии линковки - куча unresolved symbols - видимо не видит .so - как линковщику помочь?
<TheFalkorr> проверить патс и мейк файл
<TheFalkorr> ну смисли сначала энвайромент
<TheFalkorr> потом мейк файл
<TheFalkorr> если ниче не будет - бум думать дальше
<TheFalkorr> а вообще неплохо бы лог
<openvoid> сторонняя либа, пример из поставки компилиться и работает, собственная программа unresolved symbols причем в сторонней либе - makefile одинаковый
<[Raiden]> Ест ь1 маленький вопрос
<[Raiden]> The latest stable release of Compiz is 0.8.8. A C++ rewrite has been announced on 24th December 2009 and is now released as a beta version (0.9.5.x).
<[Raiden]> он развивается или всё?
<[Raiden]> имеетя в виду именн окомпиз, не юнити в рамках канониакл
<andrex> re
<[Raiden]> ку
<baronos> хотелось бы чтоб умер)
<[Raiden]> негодяй!
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> и кеды туда утянул :D
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: вроде на него положили и ток каноникал развивает.0.9.6 и 0.9.7
<[Raiden]> в целом я согласен. Я даже согласен юзать гном3 исключительно. При услвоии что все другие вм и де загнуться
<[Raiden]> но такого не будет
<artus> даааа, даеш смерть кедам )))
<TheFalkorr> но развивает только в направлении, нужном для юнити
<TheFalkorr> artus: а гдет в параллельной вселенной другой артус кричит "даешь всем юнити! юнити торт!!"
<artus> TheFalkorr, инитя должна помереть еще до кед )
<TheFalkorr> artus: она живее всех живых:)
<[Raiden]> Я думаю гном точно не загнется, т.к. у шапки бизнес на лине и гном у них дефолтная среда. Т.е. пока есть шапка, что бы гномеры не сделали, их будут спонсировать.
<[Raiden]> с другой стороны есть дистры как от  довольн окрупных фирм , так и не очень, где кде по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> в итоге они тоже не умрут и либо будет всё как сча, либ окогда-нит ьразделятся на 2 десктопные ос.
<[Raiden]> имхо
<artus> а рейден все тешитцо что кде выживет :D
<TheFalkorr> балин
<TheFalkorr> ноготь на ноге чуть не содрал
<TheFalkorr> надо их время от времени постригать
<[Raiden]> оно слишком няшное что бы не выжить. Фактически только оно может конкурировать например с вин7 ) Гном за 10 лет не далеко ушел о твин хп, а гном3 вообще не ясн окуда ушел )
<[Raiden]> хотя я могу ошибаться и писать бред.
<korvin> ну это все могут, тоже мне удивил
<[Raiden]> )
<User181[web]> Привет всем
<openvoid> поборол линковку - было в makefile -  -Lлиба1 -либа1  -Lлиба2_слинкованная_против_либы1 -либа2 - надо было порядок либа1 и 2 наоборот
<[Raiden]> openvoid: тебе надо завести твиттер )
<andrex> хм в баше шутку видел про твитер)
<User659[web]> Ребят вопрос.Клиент просит поднять такой чат
<User659[web]> Что делать куда копать?
<artus> User659[web], мы тут при чем ?
<User659[web]> Спросил.Может вы знаете
<artus> логика даже не ночевала по ходу
<andrex> User659[web]: в гугл ircd
<XuMuK> забавно слышать: "клиент просит..." ))
<XuMuK> ну или читать)
<User659[web]> andrex спасибо за адекватный ответ
<artus> забавно когда некоторые считают что тутачки филиал гугла
<Onkeltem> User659[web]: поднять сервер или сделать чат?
<XuMuK> ну чтобы сделать чат нужен сервер как бы...
<User659[web]> Ну допустим я враппером так же подгружу с фринода.Нужна комната или сервер.Точного устройства не знаю
<XuMuK> комнату открой, да продай клиенту своему)
<Onkeltem> User659[web]: чтобы чат сделать - выбираешь подходящую сеть и просто регишь там свой канал, вот и всё.
<XuMuK> ыы
<TheFalkorr> openvoid: я ж грил.мейк файл
<artus> User659[web], причем тут убунта то?
<andrex> User659[web]: /chanserv help /nickserv help
<andrex> User659[web]: /join #freenode
<Onkeltem> andrex: +1
<User659[web]> Окей
<Onkeltem> им лучше наверное rusnet
<User659[web]> Примерно понял.Другой вопрос.Где свой канал открывать?
<Onkeltem> User659[web]: чтобы не было проблем с кодировками, думаю лучше на руснете
<andrex> выше читай
<andrex> User659[web]: с кодировками проблемы будут всегда
<Anton2707> Добрый вечер
<andrex> Anton2707: добрый ночер
<Onkeltem> чпок
<Anton2707> Подскажите, в чем прблема компьютер нивкакую не хочет грузится с диска с Ubuntu, компьютер немного задумывается потом монитор уходит в сон и на этом все заканчивается...
<artus> ати
<baronos> Anton2707: видео карта какая? ATI?
<Anton2707> не, nvidia
<andrex> User659[web]: и да чтоб создать канал нужно зарегится
<User659[web]> Где регаться?
<Anton2707> раньше все норм было теперь не знаю что случилось... Настройки биоса сбрасывал
<andrex> !nick | User659[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User659[web]: Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<andrex> User659[web]: и дуй на канал фринода уже
<andrex> здесь не суппорт по ирц
<User659[web]> Все спасибо ребят
<User659[web]> Очень выручили,всем удачи
<baronos> Anton2707: пробуй альтернейт образ, там консольная установка.
<Anton2707> я через виртуалку поставил на внешний жесткий, но при загрузке с него такой же результат как и с диска
<Anton2707> мне с жесткого загрузится нужно, grub стоит...
<Anton2707> ...
<Anton2707> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<baronos> !alternate
<ubuntuhelp> Alternate CD — установочный диск с текстовым инсталлятором. Он может использоваться в тех случаях, когда не возможен запуск графической программы установки. См. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate . См. также !minimal.
<Anton2707> ну, у меня уже установлена, но не грузится а делает так же как и диск, уводит в сон машину
<baronos> драйвера установил?
<artus> 11.04 спасет отца русской демократии
<TheFalkorr> artus: Оо
<Anton2707> Ничего не установил, первый запуск никак не пройдет
<Anton2707> Изза этой проблемы и через виртуальную машину ставил
<artus> TheFalkorr, а 10е версии убунты вечно кие-то загадочные )
<[Raiden]> може ткосяк в открытом драйвере? обьясните как с nomodeset грузануться, а то я ем.
<artus> главное ест он, а обяснять нам
<artus> [Raiden], вот жук :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2707> жаждю помощи...
<[Raiden]> Anton2707: у тебя меню груба появляется? ну, выбор ос?
<artus> щас рейден доест и поможет :D
<[Raiden]> да фиг с вами поешь спокойно )
<Anton2707> ничего не появляется, мигает символ _ потом в сон уходит монитор и видимо компьютер с ним
<[Raiden]> artus: я не помню что держать что бы меню появилось
<artus> аххаха, есть такой глюк у бубунты
<artus> шифт
<artus> ток не поможет , там с грубом глюк
<Anton2707> как излечить?
<artus> переставь
<[Raiden]> Anton2707: держи шифт, если появится меню, дави e , будет несколько строк, там где будет лово splash , в конец впиши nomodeset и жми ctrl+x
<[Raiden]> может чего даст
<Anton2707> ээм, раз 3-й переставляю
<artus> Anton2707, видать образ корявостянутый
<[Raiden]> или на форум напиши
<artus> Anton2707, перетяни образ и ставь с флешки
<artus> [Raiden], тама до собственно груба эта фигня происходит
<Anton2707> он не самописный, а нахаляву полученный от убунту ну вы поняли... когда то их нахаляву раздавали
<[Raiden]> тогда пусть читает\пишет форум. Я не знаю.
<artus> Anton2707, это ж сколько то годков болваночке то )
<[Raiden]> Могу ещё послать ставить другой дистр, любой из первых 5 на distrowatch.com
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> или...
<Anton2707> то же самое происходит при попытке установить самописный свежий диск с 11 версий
<[Raiden]> Anton2707: попробуй поставить 12.04 , оно уже прошло феатуре фриз и должно быть достаточно прямым.
<[Raiden]> потом через 2 месяца само станет релизом
<Anton2707> В общем ч его я мучиюсь, хочу грузится с внешнего жесткого когда необходимо, куда и  ставлю...
<artus> а так ты видать груб коряво ставиш то
<Anton2707> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub  по первому варианту ставил
<Anton2707> ошибки уже не стало при загрузке
<Anton2707> но делает так же как и при загрузке с диска
<baronos> [Raiden]: 12.04 не прямая( она паникует(
<[Raiden]> может не у всех
<baronos> ну все будут ставить по дефолту))
<baronos> кстати сегодня убунту написал про этот кернель паник)
<[Raiden]> 12.04 в панике от Бароноса
<[Raiden]> ну короче, если ест ьпроблема с 11.10 и о неё не решит, то можно попробовать и 11.04 и 12.04
<[Raiden]> или не убунту )
<[Raiden]> ну или ещё раз подумать надо оно или нет
<baronos> просто пустыми оставишь и всё)
<baronos> ой не сбда)
<[Raiden]> в общем никто не помог, зато обсудили вопрощающего
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Так, мне убежать надо на улицу...
<andrex> такова судьба его, наверно
<Anton2707> давка шифта потом е там вписать буковки не помогла
<Anton2707> пойду на форум флудить...
<Anton2707> !shutdown
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='shutdown'
<safvenom> Люди подскажите. Сегодня систему охлаждения на ноуте чистил. И там между трубко и процессором белая штука такая (она крашится еще) Что это?
<c5h12> кто знает, как сменить тему GTK+, находясь в JWM?
<andrex> термопаста, бот
<c5h12> в менеджере окон JWM
<safvenom> andrex, а че она так крашится как будто выгорела?
<andrex> высохла, марш в гугл
<c5h12> стандартный gnome-appearance-properties, с помощью которого я менял внешний вид в гноме, там не катит, говорит, не запущена некий гномовский демон
<c5h12> *не запущен
<baronos> gnome-setting-daemon?
<andrex> c5h12: http://docs.puppyrus.org/articles/jwm
<safvenom> ну я ее почистил и температура на 20 гр упала
<andrex> safvenom: мне кажется тут никому нет до этого дела, так как это не хардварный канал, не думаешь?
<XuMuK> dctv re
<XuMuK> всем ку
<andrex> дароф
<XuMuK> кто-нить bumblebee ставил?
<safvenom> не думаю
<madkox> Я ставил, только давно =)
<XuMuK> madkox: на какую убунту и как ты его ставил?
<madkox> XuMuK, 11.04, 11.10, через ppa... Там главное выбрать правильный дисплей. У всех разные, не помню уже деталей, но их там 3 штуки, и можно тупо dpkg-reconfigure делать пока не поможет
<XuMuK> нормальная так разница... влегкую... http://itmages.ru/image/view/441451/0a2cc8fe
<madkox> Кстати, для ubuntu лучший bumblebee это ironhide
<c5h12> artus, спасибо, но это не прокатывает. Уже пробовал. Дело в том, что так там меняются только заголовки окон, панелька и т.п., но сами окна остаются прежними, заимствуя настройки из тем GTK+ и Qt. В настрощике Qt я сделал так, чтоб Qt-приложения юзали стÐ
<andrex> интересное чтиво
<baronos> надеюсь у артуса дешифратор есть
<c5h12> artus, причём в OpenBox я тупо запустил gnome-appearance-properties, и прокатило, стиль самих GTK+ окон изменился
<c5h12> а в JWM не запускается, ругань на то, что ещё какой-то гномовский модуль не подгружен
<c5h12> в общем, я хочу найти тот конфиг-файл, откуда JWM берёт тему для GTK+ приложений
<baronos> gtk2-engine?
<Legun> всем привет!
<c5h12> только как команда отсутствует )
<c5h12> ну да
<c5h12> или это конфиг-файл?
<korvin> c5h12, мб ~/.gtkrc-2.0 ?
<markmx> чота флаш вываливается при попытке скачать мне кой чо не совсем легальное :) куда жаловаться?
<Legun> помогите такая трабла, куда блин нахрен делся раздел notes с one.ubuntucom , по адресу https://one.ubuntu.com/notes пусто! а там были все мои учетки, пароли, адреса. ВСЕ ПОХЕРЕНО!!!!
<Legun> хотябы просто проясните ситуацию, может кто что слышал? что произошло?
<korvin> Ура!
<BPOH> подскажите в какой папке хранятся иконки от системного трея?
<TheFalkorr> @voice Legun
<TheFalkorr> во первых
<c5h12> korvin, тоже нет такого файла
<TheFalkorr> во вторых его убрали.и об этом они извещали задолго до
<korvin> c5h12, но можно создать
<TheFalkorr> в третьих
<TheFalkorr> @voice markmx
<korvin> но думаю дело не в конфиге
<AzAzeLL0> Народ, подскажите, какую убунту ставить на AMD A6
<baronos> оперативы сколько?
<baronos> если от 4 гигов ставь 64
<c5h12> korvin, вообще, запилил JWM до примерно такого состояния: http://itmag.es/40qGp , но страшно не хватает какой-нибудь темы типа Darklooks
<only_you> c5h12: ничо так, страшненько
<c5h12> хыхы
<c5h12> и минималистично довольно
<c5h12> зато у JWM'а своя худо-бедно настраиваемая панелька есть
<only_you> коробку можно сделать куда приятнее для глаз)
<c5h12> only_you, да я каких только тем коробки не перепробовал, не было там кнопок управления окном, как в JWM
<c5h12> "Пуск" написал чисто приколоться )
<only_you> c5h12: http://itmages.ru/image/view/441487/b7e2dca4 вот моя коробка :-D
<c5h12> only_you, зачётно. А панелькой lxpanel, я так понимаю?
<only_you> да
<AzAzeLL0> 4gb
<c5h12> не похоже на tint2
<c5h12> дык это же ж не опенбокс тогда, а почти LXDE :D
<only_you> юзал тинт2 на голой коробке. а теперь вот лхде
<only_you> ну да..)
<AzAzeLL0> precise-dvd-amd64 такую?
<only_you> AzAzeLL0: 12.04 еще сіровата. релиза подожди. имхо
<AzAzeLL0> просто проц то АМД fusion (llano) не охота с бубном вокруг 11.10 плясать с черным экраном
<only_you> а, ну то бета сегодня віходит
<TheFalkorr> !amd64 | AzAzeLL0
<ubuntuhelp> AzAzeLL0: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64 читать срочно. amd64 - не указание на производителя процессора!
 * TheFalkorr мечтает о времени, когда можно будет бить людей по интернету
<artus> AzAzeLL0, причем тут пляски с черным экраном к AMD A6 ?
<TheFalkorr> artus: при том, что туда только амд64 ставить можно.название врать не будет
<artus> аа, вот оно че, ну полюбому
<AzAzeLL0> При том, что убунта не понимает видео
<artus> AzAzeLL0, причем тут видео к битности системы ?
<c5h12> only_you, ну, мой LXDE выглядит примерно так: http://itmag.es/3OB0X
<c5h12> only_you, только запускал в виртуалке, поэтому не видно подключения к сети и клав. раскладки
<AzAzeLL0> можно ее поставить, потом загркзиться с modeset=0  и отдельно ставить дрова на видео. Но как-то не хочеться заморачиваться
<c5h12> only_you, трей у меня над нижними значками
<only_you> обрамления окон страшніе
<c5h12> only_you, в середине - запуск приложений, вверху - такбар
<only_you> синие в серой теме
<only_you> а что за панель слева?
<c5h12> only_you, это уж тема такая, знаю, что фигово
<c5h12> only_you, дык это ж lxpanel!
<AzAzeLL0> да блин проц AMD A6 APU он, видео в нем. даже LiveCD грузиться, а экран черный. Понятно что на проц надо ставить 64 бита. Но как-то с черным экраном не комильфо работать
<c5h12> only_you, не признал? )
<only_you> ето не тама дарк елеганс часом?
<only_you> *тема
<AzAzeLL0> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=178723.0
 * TheFalkorr достал секатор с гравировкой "в слове "это" нет буквы "е""
<c5h12> only_you, тема уж и не помню, какая. По-моему, Darklooks из Gnome 2 + синий заголовой из Fog
<AzAzeLL0> вроде как в ядре 3.2 исправили, но сырую сборку ставить боязно. Вот я и спрашиваю, может кто пробовал
<only_you> лучше уж убрать заголовки окон =)
<only_you> граммар наци негодуе)
<c5h12> only_you, непривычно мне пока без заголовков окон
<c5h12> а LXDE рулит, здесь согласен. У LXPanel, правда, есть странности небольшие
<c5h12> недоработки, скажем
<c5h12> типа, одни значки центрируются на панели, вторые - нет.
<only_you> 80 мб при старте и не тормозит. конечно рулит)
<c5h12> но в целом, неплохо
<c5h12> тем более, можно врубить прозрачость
<only_you> порой только псманфм падает
<only_you> когда откріваю каталог с множеством других каталогов..
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> я думал оно достаточн остабильное
<[Raiden]> [22:24:07] [only_you]80 мб при старте и не тормозит. конечно рулит) - это рулит если рам 256, или на крайняк 512
<[Raiden]> а если 4гб... то просто никчему.
<only_you> у меня 4 гб и юнити тормозит
<[Raiden]> у тебя видеокарта радеон
<andrex> это из за видео наверно
<artus> дадада, прально, давайте отдатим гиг на рисование свистелок ) чтоб было ) это же так класно )
<only_you> гном 3 не нравитсо. гном 2 похоронили. кеді тоже не по вкусу
<only_you> вот и убежал на лхде
<[Raiden]> кажется я угадал с видюхой с первого раза
<only_you> у меня нвидиа
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> не угадал
<[Raiden]> странно
<only_you> у лхде отклік мгновенній
<only_you> а юнити еле ворочается
<andrex> нвидиа понятие растяжимое)
<only_you> 8400
<[Raiden]> хотя в кривость Юнити готов поверить, особенно если учесть что на хомсайте компиза есть линк на гит и там уже нету никаких ихменений месяца четыре
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> кор2дуо
<[Raiden]> в общем слава кде  ,я убег от клавы.
<only_you> гг))
<c5h12> кстати, сколько занимает Убунту/Дебиан с LXDE?
<c5h12> а то я её после гнома поставил
<c5h12> LXDE, в смысле, позже гнома, синаптиком
<only_you> на диске сколько?
<c5h12> да
<only_you> хз сколько сам лхде. у меня 3 гб со всем софтом
<artus> @mode +b *!*@77.41.12.180
<[Raiden]> если мног орам, берите тяжелое де и почитайте про prelink и gopreload , у меня только с gopreload например гимп запускается 6 секунд
<[Raiden]> и сча дист рстоит на 5400рпм хдд
<artus> [Raiden], нафига брать тяжелое де ?
<artus> чтоб компенсировать количество рам ?
<artus> а потом рожать ежиков с  prelink и gopreload  ?
<c5h12> only_you, дякую
<only_you> у меня гимп за 5с запустился
<[Raiden]> ну это как. Представь что ты сидиш ьв кресле на пляже и загораешь и тебе захотелось пить, а ближайший ларек в 5км.
<artus> чет кие то у тебя асоциации
<[Raiden]> в тяжелом де у тебя рядом с креслом будет столик с коктейлем
<artus> [Raiden], у меня и с легким не только столик с коктелем а и линия по разливу оного
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> ок )
<only_you> озу нужна для софта, а не для тяжелого де
<only_you> нафик такой де нужен
<artus> у тя логика скорее - если у вас большой гараж - купите белаз, чтоб место все по самые гланды занимал )
<[Raiden]> хорошее де требует меньше софта. ПРостой пример. Вам надо отресайзить 10 картинок. Ваши действия в лубунте или в хфце?
<[Raiden]> для примера скажу, что в кдешноой смотрелке ест ьпкетаня обработка
<only_you> гимп заюзаю)
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, нейжто кеды средствами самого де работают? неверю )
<artus> [Raiden], convert '*.jpg' -resize 210x280 image-%d.jpg
<artus> :D
<only_you> гг
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> нафига мне де для этого, так и не понял )
<c5h12> :D
<c5h12> согласен
<c5h12> для пакетной обработки консоль - самое оно
<[Raiden]> в тяжелом де мног острок кода и функций. В легком мало. Вот и всё. Имаджмагик просто существующий костыль, для ущербного гуи.
<c5h12> а для индивидуального подхода - конечно, GUI
<artus> де это нифига ниразу не инструмент, это попытка навязать кумуто чегото , и не факт что комуто другому оно удобно вообще в каком либо виде
<artus> [Raiden], ага, значит Имаджмагик это всего лиш обвязка для гуи, которая на самом деле занимаетцо работой , однако
<artus> [Raiden], а чего ты там кушал то , я тоже такого хочу )))
<[Raiden]> такова жизнь. И она не справедлива. Ты используеш ькомпутер х86 , а не спарк или аьфу
<[Raiden]> тебе навязали!
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> иии?
<[Raiden]> И ничего, живеш ьи здравствуешь
<artus> точно, и молоток для гвоздя навязали
<[Raiden]> так же и с де. Главное ваыполнить задачу, а не спорить кто кому что навязал
<artus> а мужики то и не знают что гвозди отверткой проще вкручивать)
<artus> [Raiden], де никаких задач не выполнят, вообще , окромя как показывает тебе инструменты , все ...
<artus> а расказывать сказки что у тебя всю работу де выполняет , чето как то под веществами это )
<artus> разница в де только в способе отображения и подачи тебе собственно чего либо , не больше
<artus> а тут ужэ каждый решает надо ли ему гирлянты с пимвочками которые будут жрать 3 киловата для того чтоб подсветить в гараже, или тупо переноской обойдетцо
<only_you> а мне лишь бы де не мешал и не тормозил
<[Raiden]> после моей фразы "если мног орам берите тяжелое де" , надо спрашивать не зачем тяжелое, а: что, ещё кто-то юзает легкие? :)
<c5h12> only_you, зацени: http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6361171
<baronos> artus: переноска рулит))
<[Raiden]> artus: кде  не совсем де. И вообще де штука размытая. KDE SC = suftware  compilation
<artus> вобщем если вы купили 100500 памяти и не знаете чем на компе занятцо вешайти по самые небалуй свистелки ) и де чем тяжелее чем лучше ) голодные китайские рабочие тоже кушать хотять )
<[Raiden]> а вот лхде пожалуй чиста де ,предоставляющее довольно примитивные способы управления окнами и всё по сути
<artus> [Raiden], KDE (изначально проект назывался англ. Kool Desktop Environment[2]) — свободная среда рабочего стола для UNIX-подобных операционных систем
<only_you> c5h12: ждем, когда глобалменю в лхпанел запилят
<artus> [Raiden], че, кде стало средой разроботки уже ? или каким то спец софтом ?
<only_you> [Raiden]: а некоторым больше и не нужно
<only_you> лишь бы де не отвлекало
<artus> [Raiden], ну так я могу точно так же гнуть линию, если вы не пишете на qt то кде вам вообще нафиг не здался )) ибо это спецом для разработки на qt
<c5h12> only_you, да... Однако ж мне понравилась группировка окон: типа, окрыл, например, скайп, открыл гимп, потом открываешь окно чата в скапе, и оно помещается на таскбаре рядом с родительским окном, а не через окно гимпа )
<[Raiden]> давайте ещё так порассуждаем. Зачем  с виндвос 7 переходить на lxde?
<[Raiden]> есть хот 1 преймущество?
<artus> никакого :D
<only_you> сравнил ос с де =)
<[Raiden]> есть! если речь о компе с 256мб рам ,2001 года выпуска
<artus> only_you, а фанатику уже аргументов не хватает )
<[Raiden]> и всё, больше нету!
<only_you> [Raiden]: а как же юникс, спо, безопасность и т.д.?)
<baronos> дык у оффтопика ХП убери все красивости, в классический режим он тоже тормозить не будет)
<only_you> лубунту быстрее бегает чем хр
<only_you> (лхде)
<artus> вобщем всем уже все ясно, память на компе нужна только для того чтоб туда  де потяжелее всунуть )
<only_you> и питоновскими аддонами забить
<only_you> *аплетами
<[Raiden]> А теперь меняем де на кде. И что мы видим?  гаджеты на столе,  самые функциональыне программы какие ест ьпод линукс, дельфин как минимум не хуже чем эксплорер, даже может лучше, квин - предоставляет современные эффекты и возможности управления
<[Raiden]> окнами котоыре не снились в винде
<[Raiden]> т.е. появляетя некоторый смысл
<baronos> шо то игнорят на #ubuntu+1 ((
<only_you> [Raiden]: смысл вообще спорить о де..
<c5h12> Raiden, а какие из апплетов десктопа реально используешь?
<only_you> каждый подбирает под себя. нету универсально де
<only_you> чем-то кде лучше, чем-то лхде..
<[Raiden]> c5h12: 3 -  просмотр папки  ( в виндовс можно видеть иконки рабочего стола, в кде можно на 1 столе видет ьсодержимое нескольких папок) , место на дисках и погода.Иногда 4 - желтый листок с заметкой.
<c5h12> мм
<c5h12> заметки и в гноме, кажись, есть
<c5h12> не знаю насчёт lxde
<only_you> тоже есть
<only_you> xpad
<c5h12> место на дисках - разве concy этого не умеет?
<c5h12> *conky
<only_you> умеет
<[Raiden]> заметки не проблема везде впринципе.
<artus> [Raiden], ты не повериш, но если приспичит, в виндовсе это все тоже можно видеть
<artus> смыл то только )
<c5h12> погода, по-моему, довольно стандартный апплет везде
<c5h12> остаётся просмотр папки
<[Raiden]> в общем ладно, не будем спорить. Я просто не приемлю минимализм когда он не нужен. лхде при 4гб и частых десктопных задачах - это просто зря купленные пара гб рам.
<c5h12> вот у меня один комп и КДЕ4 потянет
<artus> [Raiden], почему ?
<[Raiden]> потому ) У меня с кде редко занято больше 60%
<artus> [Raiden], аль у тя хром уже резко стал кушать меньше полугига памяти? ))
<c5h12> мне просто хочется переносной Линукс, который будет одинаково хорошо работать и дома, и в гостях, на компах любой мощности
<artus> [Raiden], ну на 8ми то гигах да
<[Raiden]> на четырех
<artus> ааа, а я как то чето 3 гига и свап если прозевать аж со свистом забиваю
<[Raiden]> кде, все эффекты, плазмойды, торрент ,чаты , фф с 50 вкладок  + несколько окон гимпа иногда - влезают в меньше чем 60% от 4гб
<artus> а прежде чем запустить виртуалку смотрю, а влезет ли она
<[Raiden]> Я могу при этом всём ещё пару виртуалок пустить ))
<artus> [Raiden], один хром с 2мя десятками вкладок сожрут все и не поморщитцо)
<[Raiden]> ссзб
<[Raiden]> фф легче по любому, в плане жора рам.
<artus> ну вот иногда хочется хром , да что , отказать себе лиш потому что надо всунуть кеды ?
<[Raiden]> хотя я уверен что с 10 вкладок всеравн овся рам не забьется
<[Raiden]> с 100 может
<only_you> если 10 с флешем..)
<artus> [Raiden], ну местами еще и аддончики то нужны ))
<Sergey_IT> ку
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT ку
<artus> @mode -b *!*@77.41.12.180
<XuMuK> baronos: у тебя графика не гибридная случайно?
<baronos> XuMuK: вообще на матери есть карта видео нвидиа, но я её не пользуюсь)
<c5h12> ещё один довод в пользу компактных DE - мобильные устройства
<artus> c5h12, десктопные системы на мобильных девайсах нафиг не нужны
<[Raiden]> если только в плане жора батарейки. Мобильное устройство меньше чем с 1гб рам найти проблематично. Я бы даже сказал такие уже почти вымерли. Если вы не телефоны имели в виду или планшет.
<XuMuK> baronos: да мне так то тоже хватает интеловской, но я хочу попробовать в кол оф дюти порубицо...
<artus> [Raiden], что ж у тебя то вымерло все
<XuMuK> а интеловская это сто пудово не протянет
<[Raiden]> artus: ну , найди мне нетбук с 256мб рам, 2011 года выпуска.
<[Raiden]> или хотя бы с 512
<c5h12> artus, к иным мобилам моник подцепи - и будет десктоп )
<artus> [Raiden], http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/139070/
<artus> [Raiden], а чего, у тя все мобильное к нетбукам приравнивается?
<baronos> XuMuK: на 256 видео играл в codmw2 нормально кстати)
<[Raiden]> artus: из компов для пользователя дешевле и медленней нетбука или неттопа сложно что-то найти.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если только китайски е на арм, с андройдом на борту или с ос от мобилы
<artus> [Raiden], ссылочку я тебе дал
<artus> а арм тебе уже не платформа ?
<XuMuK> baronos: mw2 у меня тоже шла, я про 3
<[Raiden]> artus: и что это? :) Позиционирование акое у этог одевайса?
<artus> про ось для мобилы никто не говорит )
<baronos> XuMuK: я даже не играл в неё, и пока alterIWnet не появится играть в неё не буду))
<baronos> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<[Raiden]> artus: я даже незнаю для чего эта железка нужна ) Может быт ьдля постройки офисного компа, в фирме где не хотят тратит ьна комп больше 100$
<[Raiden]> и то сомнительно
<artus> [Raiden], полюбому, если кеды не натянуть - железо не нужно )) ога ))
<[Raiden]> нет, я просто второй раз пытаюсь тебя спросить для чего оно
<baronos> ура мой баг появился))
<artus> а кеды натянуть только на мегамонстра нужно ) и воообще , есть только кеды, все остальное ересь) и ничего больше не нужно )
<[Raiden]> да это смешно. комп с 4гб рам мегамонстр?
<[Raiden]> современный десктоп на сокет 2011 с 36гб рам - да, монстр. А 4 гб ставят на бюджетники
<artus> да не , смешно считать компом только десктоп
<artus> вобщем продолжай и дальше свято верить в то что кде несет свет и радость людям :D
<[Raiden]> а что ещё. Ну давай ноуты посчитаем. Если брать с 2гб рам, то там кде 32бит займет метров 300
<[Raiden]> как вин хп
<[Raiden]> но сча чаще продают либ ос 3 либо с 4
<[Raiden]> и зачем там лхде
<artus> кто еще не успел записатцо в секту кедоводов - обращайтесь к ее председателю рейдену ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну а что мне юнити что ли рекламить, как православный десктоп от каноникал?
<[Raiden]> Если кому-то нравится, то и ладно.  Н осоветовать я это не могу
<AzAzeLL0> сколько десктопов столько и мнений ))
<only_you> юнити может и станет конфеткой когда допилят
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> может. Я в свое время так же думал юзая гном.
<Sergey_IT> only_you, конфеты все разные
<[Raiden]> Но лучше всетаки жит ьсегодняшним днем. А не завтра.
<[Raiden]> когда-то оно таким было и подавало надежды http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0301/h_1330630464_3190502_2465ff2345.png
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> воо у меня такой же был на red hat 8.0)))
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0301/h_1330630601_9835028_cfa418910f.jpeg
<Anton2707> Добрый день. Как в Ubuntu 11 отключить этот мерзостный и неудобный интерфейс и сделать что то типо аля убунту 10?
<artus> какие же стремные то кеды
<artus> Anton2707, че, ты тоже не оценил всю красоту унылого юнити? ))
<Anton2707> artus, чего там ценить позапихивали все далеко как то
<XuMuK> ыы
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> Anton2707, не. ну говорят что оно мегаинтуитивное )
<baronos> хмм, а как же юнити, она такая "няшка"
<[Raiden]> на шоте кде2.х
<artus> Anton2707, ты какой то неправельный :D
<Anton2707> artus, это мегоинтуитивное?  фиг найдешь что нужно
<artus> [Raiden], пофиг ) ты мне лучше скажи, а в чем прикол сделать панель на пол экрана, воткнуть туда надцать ланчеров и так чтоб место для 3х окон осталось свернуть ))
<baronos> там же Главное меню с поиском, введи первую букву приложения или описание этого приложения и оно тебе найдет
<artus> Anton2707, ага, а список приложений надо в инструкции кой нить посмотреть) авось чего подскажут то)
<Anton2707> в общем существуют дровишки под нвидиа чтобы разрешение экрана было полное а не неполное :D
<artus> Anton2707, это как ? Oo
<Anton2707> ну у меня 1024х1080 ну или подобное почти квадратнео в общем а в настройках больше 1024х700 с чем то нету...
<baronos> возможноо монитор не определился
<artus> baronos, правельностоящим драверам монитор пофигу )
<[Raiden]> Anton2707: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell gnome-session-fallback - потом релогин
<artus> Anton2707, sgfxi тебе в помощ в поиске правельных драйверов
<[Raiden]> и выбераеш ь1 из сессий
<baronos> artus: на убунту постоянно так было на 10,10 и 11,04 дрова поставлю моник не определится, приходилось перезагружать комп без него и потом с ним загружать)
<Anton2707> это на ноорм лончер?
<[Raiden]> Anton2707: фоллбэк ссесия похожа на нормальный гном2.
<baronos> artus: ты что sgfxi не кошерно на убунту, она не работает ну или работает с долгими плясками и дополнительными модулями и хидерами ядра ну так далее и тому подобное))э
<artus> Anton2707, 11.04 и будет тебе счастье
<artus> baronos, на 04 аж со свистом летало )
<artus> в .10 это по жизни извращенные и корявые версии
<baronos> artus: ну не сравнивай, начиная с 11,10 недоубунту пошла))
<artus> как начало отваливатцо видео в 9.10 , так и понеслось
<[Raiden]> есть другой вариант - поставить гном2 с ппа ,точнее его форк. Если что поломатся - ссзб.
<Anton2707> artus, стоит же 11.04 но счастья нет...
<artus> Anton2707, че? при логине класический гном выбрать не ?
<artus> 11.04 самая адекватная бубунта, проблем с ней вообще никаких
<artus> если пульс выпилить по быстрому ))
<Anton2707> artus, откуда ж мне знать что там и где... обычно дальше Gparted не ходил
<artus> Anton2707, мм, а чего там такого интересного в гпартеде что ты так залип на нем то ? ))
<[Raiden]> Я выше ругал лхде. Точнее даже не его, а попытку его юзать на современном железе. Однако должен признать что возможно это 1 из лучших вариантов, чем возня с гном-сессиями.
<Anton2707> artus, разделы для андроида резал
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Anton2707: в 12.04 фоллбэк сессию немного потюнят , индикаторы (убунтовский трей) прикрутят. Будет ещё похожее на гном2 чем в 11.10
<[Raiden]> точнее более юзабельно по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> Anton2707: сча просто не очень удачное время для гномеров. время передряг )
<[Raiden]> почти как было с кде 4.0. Некотоыре до сих пор не отошли и пилят кде тринити
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2707> [Raiden], глупости эти нововведения... ну да ладно, как вторая ось сойдет
<Kyshtynbai> Фолбэк на двенашке допилили до ума говорят.
<Anton2707> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<[Raiden]> в целом убунта отличный дистр. Жаль инсталятор не позволяет делать выбор до устанвоки. Местный установщик считаю 1 из недостатков.
<[Raiden]> в прочем это можно пережить, не каждый день ставить
<baronos> вот исправят кернель паник буду опять пробовать без УГюнити)
<only_you> минимал-сд есть
<only_you> и ставь что хочешь
<[Raiden]> baronos: попробуй пропозед реп подключить, он вроде по умолчанию отключен. Возможн ов нем уже есть обновление ядра или месы
<[Raiden]> или жди следущей беты или рк )
<baronos> [Raiden]: ща я общался на канале #ubuntu+1 они сказали это баг)
<[Raiden]> а мы не знали
<Anton2707> Так все же, что сделать чтобы монитор нормально определился?
<[Raiden]> Anton2707: какой монитор?
<Anton2707> цветной?
<Anton2707> всмысле какой:?
<[Raiden]> если сам верн оне определяется, можн оанписат ьxorg.conf с описанием какой всинк, хсинк, какое положение картинки и рефреш с помощью Modeline
<[Raiden]> в смысле модель
<Anton2707> philips 190s
<Anton2707> Сложно то как, без бубна никуда...
<[Raiden]> Вертикальна частота розгортки:    56-75 , Горизонтальна частота развертки:    30-83.  Создат ьпример конфига: sudo X -configure :1   , будет в ~/xorg.conf-new , Modeline генерится командой gtf
<[Raiden]> а подробней придется гуглить
<Sergey_IT> Anton2707, на форуме куча тем, смотрел?
<[Raiden]> У мну кстати тоже филипс, н овидимо больше повезл ос моделькой. Либо на этом выгорел блок dde  , который харьки отдает.
<[Raiden]> Хотя я поторопился и не спросил в чем именно проблема ))
<artus> нафига вам для жх развертка ?
<artus> *к
<[Raiden]> [23:58:49] [+Anton2707]Так все же, что сделать чтобы монитор нормально определился?
<[Raiden]> я ответил как мог ) наверное зря.
<artus> nvidia-settings наверно запустить)
 * c5h12 злобно расхохотался
<Anton2707> Всем спасибо за помощь, и пока)
<c5h12> удалось-таки прикрутить отображение темы GTK+ к JWM
<baronos> artus: решил я выдернуть мега няшный курсор из дрой4 icecream ))
<only_you> бета 1, господа http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/beta-1/
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0302/h_1330633247_8861449_1776788582.png
<artus> only_you, нафиг, массэфект 3й вышел) а ты про беты какие то )
<only_you> гг)
<only_you> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) Beta 1 http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ вот еще =)
<baronos> only_you: там багов много неприятных)
<only_you> та мне что-то не терпится)
<baronos> only_you: главное не ставь альтернейт без гуя, и последующую установку гном-десктоп а то кернель паник будет)
<baronos> и если нвидиа карта то гном не ставь, дрова 295,20 криво с гномом работают.
<only_you> я онли нуво юзаю)
<baronos> ну я так если че))
<baronos> хотя вчера мне hold не помог, все ровно гад обновил дрова(
<only_you> блоб года полтора не юзаю. буду ставить в вбокс лхде и юнити посомтреть
<baronos> [Raiden]: http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2012-03-01-007-41-OS-KE
<[Raiden]> baronos: ты через синаптик поставил холд?
<baronos> через аптитуд
<baronos> кстати надо будет попробувать через синаптик
<[Raiden]> в общем через дпкг как  я писал должно работать. Остальное под вопросом.
<[Raiden]> каноникал такими мелочами не морочится, и в синаптике мне кажется это было поломано
<baronos> дрова то ладно это не столь страшно, вот кернель паник волнует)) а гном там пуля)
<[Raiden]> может и в аптитуде
<[Raiden]> baronos: )
<only_you> а гном-фоллбек в 12.04 будет?
<[Raiden]> dpkg --get-selections |grep hold  - если чисто, то значит аптитуда не сработала.
<baronos> only_you: да, и он там с конвертиком))
<[Raiden]> selections или selection - склероз.
<only_you> конвертиком?)
<baronos> ага как в юнити))
<only_you> что за конвертик?))
<[Raiden]> only_you: значек таой в трее
<baronos> на панели с чатами))
<only_you> точно
<only_you> и интеграция с грмоптицами и пиджинами есть?
<baronos> всё это зло для гномера))
<baronos> хотя есть)
<[Raiden]> в опенсуське удержание пакетов тоже есть. Только тут 100% работает и выставляетя и мышкой в гуе и в консоли
<[Raiden]> только тсс
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> хехе)
<baronos> 30 мин и буду ставить 12,04 проверять гада)
<baronos> ппц, в гитхабе кто то нашел расширение, и поменял имя и выложит на сайт с расширениями
<only_you> baronos: у меня что-то торрент не качает уже мин 15
<baronos> only_you: я ими не пользуюсь, чисто прямыми ссылками)
<only_you> на загрузке есть народ, но закачка не начинается(
<only_you> негодяй, как не стдно)
<baronos> aria2c url и будет тебе счастье))
<baronos> 10мин и скачается, так тчо пока ваш торрент оживет я уже скачаю))
<artus> неее
<artus> aria2c --split=30 --min-split-size=1M --max-connection-per-server=5 url и булт счастье ))
<baronos> artus: это под торрент или для всего?
<artus> да в принципе для всего , но больше чтоб во всю ширину канала вытягивать)
<artus> baronos, даже ограничение литетбита пофигу  )))
<artus> [/home/artus]% cat .zshrc G aria
<artus> alias aria='aria2c --split=30 --min-split-size=1M --max-connection-per-server=5'
<artus> alias alist='aria2c --split=30 --min-split-size=1M --max-connection-per-server=5 -i $1'
<artus> собсно второе закачка по списку
<baronos> погоди я не успею за-алиасить))
<baronos> вот химики есть,а почему biolog'ов нет?))
<baronos> раньше всех оповестил omgubuntu о 12,04))
<only_you> baronos: и юристі есть)
<baronos> :)
<[Raiden]> худ меню юзали уже? кому-нить показалось удобным?
<[Raiden]> в кде запускалка по альт+ф2 плагины може тиметь и  тут вроде тоже будут делать поиск функций меню - по крайней мере новость была.
<baronos> это где надо печатать типа Правка - Выделить все- скопировать?))
<[Raiden]> ага
<baronos> нее боюсь её)
<[Raiden]> мне думается идея не очень. Или очень, если специально спрятать все меню, чт оы не добраться + видиш ьпрогармму в первый раз и не знаешь что где )
<only_you> как альтернатива пусть будет. но не как замена
<[Raiden]> согласен
<c5h12> всё
<c5h12> подпилил я JWM чуток
<only_you> еще страшнее стало?)
<c5h12> ещё, конечно, дорабатывать надо. Может, просто на lxde перейду
<artus> c5h12, возьми с полки пирожок ))
<c5h12> щас скриншот сделаю
<[Raiden]> тему надо просто 2в1 гтк2\3 и 1 симлинк для гтк3
<[Raiden]> скорее всего
<only_you> я вот тоже голй опенбокс пилил, пилил... та надоело и сразу лзде поставил
<only_you> *лхде)
<artus> c5h12, за то время что ты что то пилиш, можно конфетку из коробки сделать )
<artus> c5h12, аль пек http://box-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=145166&file1=145166-1.png&file2=145166-2.png&file3=&name=Mira+Pek
<[Raiden]> Nautilus 3.3.5 - новшества есть какие-нить?
<baronos> неа
<baronos> багфиксы
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> может и к лучшему
<baronos> даже в 3,3,90 нету ничего http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/nautilus/3.3/nautilus-3.3.90.news
<baronos> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/nautilus/3.3/nautilus-3.3.5.news
 * baronos убег ставить 12,04
<only_you> baronos: отпишешься потом
<XuMuK> baronos: я думал ты итак на ней сидишь
<c5h12> щас залью фрагмент скрина
<only_you> baronos: ты на реальное железо ставишь или в виртуалку?
<c5h12> сразу предупреждаю - страшнее GNOME, но это ж почти голый JWM: http://itmag.es/ABTJ
<artus> ужс какой
<only_you> c5h12: пожалей мои глаза
<[Raiden]> бывало и страшней
<c5h12> соль в том, что удалось заставить его подцепить тему DarkLooks
<[Raiden]> )
<c5h12> гномовскую!
<artus> c5h12, а толку ?
<only_you> сменить тему иконок и убрать заголовки окон
<artus> c5h12, типерь оно страшное в профиль а не в фас ?
<only_you> ну и шг, да
<c5h12> ну, раньше я мог изменить только внешний вид ЗАГОЛОВКОВ окон, а сейчас - окна целиком
<artus> c5h12, вобщем такую же картинку можно и без иксов иметь)
<c5h12> возможно
<c5h12> просто JWM очень мал, зависимостей - никаких, кроме иксов
<c5h12> меньше даже, чем IceWM!
<[Raiden]> лечу от минимализма  за 999.95
<c5h12> в айсе тогда вообще можно разгуляться
<only_you> чем тебе коробка не угодила?
<c5h12> блин
<artus> c5h12, http://itmages.ru/image/view/441688/178b7209
<c5h12> в коробке такбара нет своего
<artus> c5h12, дык это плюс, ставиш то что тебе нравитцо
<artus> а не то что гвоздями прибито
<c5h12> а у jwm таскьар даже не отдельным файлом
<only_you> коробка + тинт2 + коньки = красота
<[Raiden]> да ладно, пущай юзае тжвм если нравится.
<c5h12> а именно неотъемлемая фича, отключаемая правкой конфига
<only_you> + в коробке меню динамическое)
<artus> c5h12, это не фича, это костыль )
<c5h12> та не )
<c5h12> костыль - что-то дополнительное
<c5h12> а тут таскбар вшит в сам бинарник
<Nor8>  Как там бета 12.04, ставил кто-нибудь, стабильная?
<artus> c5h12, а нафиг оно надо ?
<c5h12> конечно, красотой не блещет
<c5h12> artus, для минимализьма
<c5h12> и скорости
<XuMuK> Nor8: у меня альфа ща стоит... качаю бету
<artus> c5h12, ты того, на тайтловые лучше смотри, чем на это убожество
<c5h12> а для красоты, конечно, XFCE/LXDE
<Nor8> XuMuK: От арча избавился чтоле?
<[Raiden]> флукс ещё забыли все
<XuMuK> Nor8: ага, вместе с ноутом)
<c5h12> artus, типа FVWM?
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ясно
<Nor8> XuMuK: Когда скачаешь, поделишься впечатлением.
<XuMuK> угу
<c5h12> кстати, окошки в JWM так же сворачиваются в заголовок скроллом мыши, как в опенбоксе
<[Raiden]> в квине тоже, точнее тут есть диалог настройки реакции на заголовок трех кнопок и колеса
<[Raiden]> бебе
<c5h12> artus, блин, pekwm по твоему скрину прикольно выглядит
<c5h12> виджет Mira - рулез
<artus> c5h12, нет уж, сиди на своем убожестве )))
<c5h12> по обстоятельствам
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> box war
<baronos> Убунтологи проверте ось на наличие пакете module-assistant
<c5h12> lol
<Nor8> baronos: Зачем? Троян? )))
<baronos> Гыы почти))
<Nor8> baronos: А точнее?
<baronos> если то гуд))
<c5h12> не такое оно и убожество, не шибко контрастные цвета и т.п.
<baronos> есть*
<c5h12> а для такого размера - ваще не убожество
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 есть
<baronos> Отлично спс))
<Nor8>  baronos:  Для чего он нужен?
<baronos> Nor8 дрова собирать буду нужной версии))
<User279[web]> Ребята, что такое ошибка сегментирования в линуксе и как с ней бороться? (возникает при запуске программы, даже в терминале через судо)
<XuMuK> в 12.04 альфа - нет
<baronos> химик ты меня растроил)))
<c5h12> оффтопик: любая тёмная тема WinXP "из коробки" этому убожеству проигрывает
<baronos> Свап. Раздел в фстаб прописан на монтирование?
<XuMuK> baronos: да
<Nor8> c5h12: Ты еще про вин95 вспомни
<c5h12> тем более
<[Raiden]> User279[web]: в википедии есть что это. Но если коротко то какая-то ошибка. Иногда фатальная иногда по глупости - типа конфиг битый
<c5h12> artus, а есть тема Mira для openbox или lxde?
<[Raiden]> если сегфолтятся разные прогарммы и рендомно - т это переразгон\битая память
<User279[web]> конфиг программы? можно вылечить исправлением зависимостей?
<UNIm95> User279[web] комп разогнан?
<artus> User279[web], битую память зависимостями? круто
<[Raiden]> User279[web]: причину надо знать, хз. Если битые зависимости или либы не тех версий - тоже может быт ьпричиной
<User279[web]> нет. точнее, на линуксе давно, подогнал под себя. но без особых изысков. дистр - линукс минт "Росинка"
<artus> @kick "User279[web]" ну вот и топай в читак минта
<UNIm95>  artus:  злой ты
<UNIm95>  artus:  у мяты только интерфейс допилен
<artus> UNIm95, а причем тут тараканы друхих дистрибутивов к этому каналу ?
<Nor8> )))
<UNIm95> как у убунты сатаническое издание
<artus> UNIm95, да мне как то фиолетово) не наблюдаю я в офф листе всяких зверосборок )
<UNIm95> народ в xfce много отличий от gnome2 ?
<c5h12> а как же Zubuntu? )
<artus> xfce вроде жив )
<UNIm95> artus: тоесть кубунтовцев и ксубунтовцнв тоже в кик?
<UNIm95> ведь финансирования на поддержку этих дистров нет
<artus> UNIm95,  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#.D0.94.D0.B8.D1.81.D1.82.D1.80.D0.B8.D0.B1.D1.83.D1.82.D0.B8.D0.B2.D1.8B.2C_.D0.BE.D1.84.D0.B8.D1.86.D0.B8.D0.B0.D0.BB.D1.8C.D0.BD.D0.BE_.D0.BF.D0.BE.D0.B4.D0.B4.D0.B5.D1.80.D0.B6.D0.B8.D0.B2.D0.B0.D0.B5.D0.BC.D1.8B.D0.B5_Canonical
<artus> есть официально поддерживаемые дистрибутивы, остальные лесом
<XuMuK> как там в вичате приблуду поставить чтобы оно ссыли длинные укорачивало?
<artus> тиниурл
<UNIm95> XuMuK ставь пиджина и радуйся
<XuMuK> стоит для асечки и жаббера
<XuMuK> там ирка ппц какая неудобная
<UNIm95> XuMuK а что не нравиться?
<XuMuK> так то даже хз что тебе на это ответить объективно... просто для ирки он мне эстетически не нравицо, а вот для аси и жаббера даж в винде его юзаю
<XuMuK> тааг... у меня григорий докачалсо, пойду ценить)
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: а худ прикольная штука кстати)) http://itmages.ru/image/view/441705/d46f98cd
<[Raiden]> я видел ка квыглядит
<[Raiden]> мне интересно нашел ли кто это удобным )
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: я как раз про удобство и говорю)
<[Raiden]> ок
<XuMuK> а вот выглядит неахти)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Панель боковую не научили местоположение менять?
<XuMuK> Nor8: а зачем? о_О
<XuMuK> меня она и там не напрягает
<Nor8> Так не хочу ее в левом углу видеть )))
<XuMuK> Nor8: ну передвинь в правый)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Да и размером поменьше
<Nor8> XuMuK:  Так она двигается?
<baronos> ты что юнити по умолчанию Г а ты еще хочешь панели изменть а они буквой Г стоят))
<XuMuK> вроде да, но я не пробывал
<Nor8>  baronos: Ну так пора отходить от стандартных схем оформления, 21-ый век на дворе )))))
<XuMuK> baronos: ну ты чо, поставил?
<XuMuK> я уже и флешку сделал, но решил сначала хауза досмотреть...
<baronos> XuMuK 10мин осталось)
<c5h12> )
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0302/h_1330638945_9344925_6c9467cf59.png
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: адъ
<[Raiden]> может ад , неправильно и старо. Зато двигаетя в любой угол мышой
<[Raiden]> ... и создаетя сколько угодн оещё панелей
<Nor8> Ну так, кеды не в пример лучше юнити заточены )))
<safvenom> это плохо когда root и home на одном разделе?
<XuMuK> Nor8: акстись!
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ты о чем?
<XuMuK> safvenom: нормально, но лучше на разных
<XuMuK> Nor8: о кедах
<[Raiden]> safvenom: да не очень в общем-то. отдельынй можно не бекапить при переустановке.
<Nor8> XuMuK: В чем я не прав? )))
<safvenom> [Raiden], а через gparted исправить можно?
<[Raiden]> можно
<XuMuK> Nor8: холивара хочешь чтоль опять?)
<[Raiden]> придется ещё поправить фстаб
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<Nor8> XuMuK: По существу, в двух словах, изложите свою позицию по данному вопросу!
<XuMuK> safvenom: можно, оттяпай почти все что есть от корня, скопируй туда /home/ с сохранением прави путей и пропиши в фстаб
<[Raiden]> позиция ругающих кде в двух словах: кде зло
<[Raiden]> :)
<XuMuK> Nor8: ну если только в двух словах... Кеды - ацтой)
<safvenom> [Raiden], а с сохранением прав это как? А то я еще нуб )
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: сначала тоже хотел зло написать) ыы
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ну так я вроде не против, но настраиваются они пока лучше, чем юнити
<[Raiden]> safvenom: я совтую поставить mc , 2 панельник , и там просто по ф5 скопировать. Там по умолчанию с сохранением прав
<[Raiden]> хочется гемороя - man cp
<XuMuK> Nor8: я бы даже сказал, что они лишканули с настройками... там их черезчур много
<Nor8> XuMuK: Норм, много, не мало
<UNIm95> черт. мне что придется генту собирать для сохранения гнома2?
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: лучше rsync -avgp
<safvenom> [Raiden], спасибо. Щас попробую
<XuMuK> UNIm95: как вариант... или сидеть на 10.04 пока поддержка не кончицо)
<[Raiden]> настроек не бывает много, имхо. Бывает только две ситуации. Их либо достаточно  либо нет
<[Raiden]> в юнити нельзя френдово подвигать док - это недостаток
<UNIm95>  XuMuK стационарник на 10.04 а ноуту нужна 10.10
<baronos> Иконки там страшные в кедах)
<[Raiden]> в гном3 нельзя вкл\откл трясущиеся окна - недостаток
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<UNIm95>  XuMuK а это еще 2 месяца
<XuMuK> baronos: это самый жестокий аргумент))
<baronos> поггди ШабунинЮра будет расшмрение гравити окна))
<baronos> Ой
<XuMuK> UNIm95: а не год и два месяца? вроде на десктопы 3 и 5 на серверы
<baronos> Опять этот словарь((
<UNIm95> XuMuK я про 10.10
<XuMuK> аа
<UNIm95> XuMuK на стационар перелью сервер+гном десктоп
<safvenom> [Raiden], а boot пусть вместе home?
<UNIm95> и еще 2 года мозги не парить
<XuMuK> safvenom: может все таки с корнем?
<XuMuK>  /boot как бы намекает...
<XuMuK> или у тебя /home/boot?
<UNIm95> как создатели гнома? вернуться к виду второго или только этот кривой шелл?
<safvenom> нет
<safvenom> отдельно
<XuMuK> эээ... чего ет у тя там отдельно? о_О
<baronos> Г2 мертв как и его идеология, г3 совершенно другая де
<safvenom> ну home/boot у меня такого нет
<[Raiden]> safvenom: бут я считаю лучше оставить где есть. Но если меня не слушать - то по вкусу. Некотоыре делают отдельынй раздел в 50-100мб. Но практическая польза эт этог оесть только если корень шифруется или на нег оставится нетрадиционная фс, с которой аг
<[Raiden]> рузиться нельзя
<c5h12> г2 не мёртв, он только не поддерживается
<[Raiden]> в других случаях бесполезно
<UNIm95> уйду я на хфце или кеды3
<XuMuK> я сначала тоже возмущалсо, по поводу г2, но как то и без него жить можно...
<safvenom> короче просто home отделить и все да?
<c5h12> блин, а я неформал, видать. Предпочитаю lxde
<UNIm95> XuMuK то что юзаешь уже 7 лет менять не хочется
<c5h12> а не xfce
<XuMuK> safvenom: ага... можешь с нуля переставить или какая то важная инфа имеецо?
 * UNIm95 фак я уже 7 лет линь мучаю
<artus> @kban UNIm95 86400 иди спать
<Nor8> )))
<safvenom> химик, да нет особо
<XuMuK> вот он выспицо то)
<XuMuK> safvenom: тада лучше переставь с нуля, а то чо нить напутаешь
<safvenom> ну а если заново ставить как лучше? отдельно root отдельно home и отдельно usr?
<Lex_S> зачем?
<Lex_S> отделного хоума мало?
<baronos> Всего два раздела/  и/ home.
<XuMuK> safvenom: кто как делает... у меня только /boot /home и /
<[Raiden]> у меня / /home и /usr/local
<safvenom> в usr что храниться? Проги которые я поставил?
<XuMuK> safvenom: в том числе
<Lex_S> и их барахло
<baronos> XuMuK: усе)) поставил)
<XuMuK> ты в виртуалку чтоль?
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0302/h_1330640594_4510643_669c4c3f11.png
<baronos> ПК
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Линус тут на днях сусе ругал зело )))
<safvenom> блин жалко сносить :( Потом опятб все настраивать
<Lex_S> бекапить /etc и /home/ не пробовал?
<[Raiden]> Его дочь скорее всего затрахала. Типа папа ,верни мне макось или хотя бы винду. Вот он и злой такой.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> от федоры ушел, сусе обругал... Скоро скатится д ослакваре
<Lex_S> а там и до lfs недалеко
<only_you> дебиан ему с гномом2)
<safvenom> Lex_S, я только начинающий
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да не, критика по существу. Зачем пароль для настроек принтера?
<[Raiden]> В целом я рекламлю кеды. Они чт ов сусе что в убунте - 1 фиг. Разница тольк ов дистроспецифичных ярлыках на некоторый софт
<safvenom> что мне просто etc скоптровать а потом обратно закинуть?
<Lex_S> safvenom: ну, обычно большинство конфигов сстемы хранится  в /etc/ а настройки софта обычных полюзователей(не рута) в /home/
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Перефирию вообще без пароля прикрутить, в каком-нибудь гостевом режиме и хватит.
<Nor8> периферию*
<[Raiden]> Nor8: на опеннете в коментах линуса обозвали позорным ламером :)
<Lex_S> если /home/ отдельным разделом то его можно просто тупо подключить к новой системе
<safvenom> вы мне объясните если я etc скопирую как мне потом все установить что было от туда?
<Lex_S> разумеется если юзеры одинаковые и набор софта
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Угу, ему стоит обидеться и сделать ядро платным ))) Хотя для пользователей ЛОРа )))
<Nor8> хотя бы *
<Lex_S> safvenom: там только конфиги
<safvenom> а
<_d4v_d> s
<[Raiden]> на канале федоры в жабере чувак послал его писать своё де.
<Lex_S> поспать чтоле
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: А он что ответил?
<[Raiden]> Типа если не доволен , пуст ьде пишет , никто не мешает
<artus> _d4v_d, чето я не помню чтоб с тебя молчанку снимали ))
<[Raiden]> Ну, это просто было пожлание на русском канале. )
<[Raiden]> Линуса там небыло )
<Lex_S> пусть пишет ЪДЕ)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: А, так и я могу )))
<Lex_S> для настоящих ъ
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Только я с Линусом согласен в данном случае )) Хотя ДЕ от него не помешал бы )))
<_d4v_d> artus, волнует?
<safvenom> не знаю че делать теперь :) Это опять 400 метров обновлений качать...
<_d4v_d> я обновился до 12.04
<_d4v_d> пока всё стабильно
<Lex_S> safvenom: сохрани /var/cache/apt
<Nor8>  _d4v_d: Не стесняйся, груби ему, артуса только ленивый не пнет )))
<Lex_S> или где там в убунте кеш пакетов
<artus> _d4v_d, ты неповериш
<Lex_S> я уже и забыл
<Lex_S> потом туда же на новой системе
<_d4v_d> artus, смотри в свою тарелку
<Lex_S> и если пакет не успел обновиться с момента переустановки системы - она возьмёт его с кеша
<Lex_S> удобно если инет говно или лимитный
<[Raiden]> переставлят ьчто бы хом перенести не очень надо...
<Lex_S> тю
<Lex_S> он тока ради этого?
<artus> @kban --host _d4v_d 604800 посмотрел, теперь ты почитай правила
<[Raiden]> не знаю, может я пропустил чего
<XuMuK> artus: ну и чо, чем кормят?)
<XuMuK> бугага
<artus> XuMuK, да фигней всякой )
<safvenom> ладно если завтра халявная точка вайфай заработает, то переустановлю :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_S> будем считать что он не читал что мы ему писали)
<Lex_S> я наверно тоже завтра если на нажрусь в какашку, снесу генту и арч и сделаю всё по человечески
<Lex_S> а то это уже не система а набор костылей от экспериментов
<safvenom> короче сделаю завтра по инструкции с http://help.ubuntu.ru/
<safvenom> у меня короче дома вайфай ловит какой то организации и у них пароль 12345678 :D
<Nor8> safvenom: Министерство иностранных дел? ))))
<XuMuK> safvenom: приколись, поменяй)
<XuMuK> усиль им безопастность)
<Nor8> )))
<safvenom> ну ночью что то бывает, как щас.  В инет не заходит. Кидай на настройки роутера
<safvenom> там пароль админа нужен
<Nor8> safvenom: Так он такой же, наверное ))))
<safvenom>  Я логин не знаю
<XuMuK> admin admin попробуй)
<safvenom> ща
<Nor8> superuser ))))
<safvenom> не, не подходит
<XuMuK> всмысле логин админ пароль админ
<safvenom> роутер ASUS
<XuMuK> а не пароль адми админ
<safvenom> химик я понял ) Я так и делал
<safvenom> только ловить на холодильнике. Приходиться там сидеть пока ловит :D
<Nor8> safvenom: На ночь глядя на холодильнике сидеть вредно )))
<safvenom> Нормально )))
<XuMuK> чо вредно то? я вот только что туда занырнул)
<baronos> ихааа я победил sgfxi)))
<safvenom> блин я бы щас занялся переустановкой если бы вайфай пахал. Все равно не спится
<Nor8> XuMuK: В Испании наполнение холодильников другое, да и климат другой. Там можно и ночью есть )))))
<baronos> и кернель паник неееееет))))
<safvenom> надо поесть
<baronos> вообщем на убунту сейчас sgfxi муторно ставится и надо в ручную помогать)
<Nor8> baronos: А зачем, если репы есть.
<baronos> Nor8: в убунту с выбором определенной версии туго) а в 12,04 дрова тольок предлагает 295,20 которые не дружат с гш))
<Nor8> baronos: И сватовские не дружат?
<baronos> Nor8: это баг, гномеры орут что баг в дровах версии 295,20, нвидиавцы орут что гном виноват. но факт в том что на дровах 290,10 работает отлично)
<Nor8> baronos: Ясно. Сломали гном )))
<baronos> неее, это дрова)
<baronos> я же гномер))
<Nor8> Поставь циннамон и наслаждайся )))
<baronos> свят свят)
<Nor8>  А что так, совсем плохой?
<baronos> ну мне кде на гтк3 не нужен)
<grad> giperion16
<[Raiden]> в ролинге опенсусе 3.2.8  ядро уже. Вроде недавн оставил 3.2.6...
<[Raiden]> чего-то часто выходят )
<Nor8> Фиксят баги и дыры латают )))
<XuMuK> на то он и роллинг
<[Raiden]> я решил не подключат ьроллинг, но некотоыре пакеты новее с билдсервиса + беру из ролинга ядро не подлючая его репы.
<[Raiden]> пока ничего не глючило связанное именно с этим.
<[Raiden]> в общем почти как убунта с ппа )
<baronos> [Raiden]: либо хочу спать и мозг тормозит либо гш на 12,04 реактивная ракета))
<[Raiden]> на моем железе кде - ракета
<[Raiden]> и оно не очень новое
<safvenom> есть смысл делать swap с 3 гб оперативки?
<Lex_S> нет
<[Raiden]> я делаю.
<XuMuK> safvenom: тут тоже есть кто за и кто против... я бы сделал
<Lex_S> смотря для чего
<artus> [Raiden], на кедах без свопа вообще стремно сидеть)
<XuMuK> ыы)
<Lex_S> вроде какойто специфичный софт есть который требует swap
<XuMuK> artus: как будто со свопом нет)
<[Raiden]> Как раз последний раз он пригодился когда я смотрел ГШ и он утек гига на полтора
<safvenom> ну у меня сколько стоит убунту, тока 28 кб там появилось
<Lex_S> если ноут так вообще лучше не дёргать лишний раз винт
<artus> XuMuK, не, ну они и так стремные, а без свопа вообще загнутцо )
<[Raiden]> н оещё по умолчанию в лине гибернация работает в своп
<[Raiden]> и некоторый совт может юзать своп
<artus> XuMuK, и это у меня 32 бита стоит еще )) на 64 вообще жесть была бы )
<baronos> альт+ф2 р и гш из жидкого состояния в твердое превращается как терминат из жидкого метала)
<Lex_S> чего у тебя такая ненависть к кедам
<Lex_S> не нравится, так не пользуйся
<XuMuK> классовая)
<artus> Lex_S, я просто не фанатик и говорю как есть )
<Lex_S> молодец
<Lex_S> можно ещё объявления расклеить
<artus> ну надо же боротцо со злом как то
<baronos> только заметил, что при открытии на лаунчпаде страниц с ппа он определяет версию твоей ос и выставляет сразу Published in:
<Lex_S> не с тем злом боретесь, товарищ
<[Raiden]> никакого тюнинга на облегчение, гопрелад, непомук\аконади не выключался и используется http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0302/h_1330644052_8027277_5bb22a9080.png
<[Raiden]> и 64бит
<artus> ато ходит тут рейден и совращает молодые умы тем что надо терпеть и жевать кактус потому что в нем кнопочек много )
<[Raiden]> а 32бит версия ест  300-500мб
<Lex_S> каждый выбирает по своим потребностям
<[Raiden]> *gopreload
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: у тя на каждом скрине разные фильмы... ты их на перемотке чтоль смотришь?)
<[Raiden]> это сериал.
<safvenom> )))
<XuMuK> ага, с разными названиями)
<[Raiden]> нука покажи
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я смотрю стартрек вояджер, третью серию подряд
<baronos> блиин опять иконки кде((
<baronos> ща затестить попробую гравити окна)
<[Raiden]> кде реально тяжелый, но это реально тяжело означает что оно ест примерно как вин7 , а не то, что она ест столько, сколько дадут.
<[Raiden]> в общем слухи преувеличены
<XuMuK> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0302/h_1330640594_4510643_669c4c3f11.png http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0302/h_1330638945_9344925_6c9467cf59.png хватит?)
<artus> а кто тебе сказал что вин7 адекватная?
<XuMuK> + последний)
<artus> зато у кед теберь отмазка есть) мы жрем как вин7 )))
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: 2х24 серия, сча 2.26
<safvenom> вин 7 при старте по пол часа грузиться. Это меня и бесит
<Lex_S> лол
<Lex_S> ну это руки не из того места
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты кому из стартрека подражать пытаешься? )))
<[Raiden]> artus: а с чем ещё сравнивать?
<safvenom> это вин 7 а не руки
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Никому. У меня ест ьвторой ник ,но он из вавилона 5
<Lex_S> ну-ну
<safvenom> и слабое железо
<Lex_S> а, ну с этого и надо было начинать
<artus> [Raiden], робкие надежды что вин8 будет кушать еще больше и тепеь кеды будут не самыми прожорливыси? ))
<[Raiden]> вин7 у меня тоже долго грузится, причем когда началось и ка клечить - хз. И фрагментация 0%
<artus> *ми
<c5h12> XuMuK, это какая DE?
<baronos> c5h12: kde
<safvenom> при старте пока этот кружок сети внизу крутится процессор не живой ваще
<Lex_S> пичаль
<[Raiden]> artus: вообще кде5 должно есть меньше, там некотоыре вещи из кделибс попадут в qt, но  даже если несущественно больше 100-200мб - это вообще никакой погоды не делает , по крайней мере для меня.
<Lex_S> не юзай семёрку тогда
<[Raiden]> на другом железе возможно...
<c5h12> да, ничо так настроены кеды у ХиМиКа
<Lex_S> ну щас даже на ноутах 3-4гб оперы не редкость
<artus> c5h12, это у рейдена
<Lex_S> не знаю чё все так срут кирпичами из-за 700M под DE
<[Raiden]> ничего так настроены - это таскбар иконками, который в 4.8 в комплекте, валлпапер и тема qtcurve - вся настройка 5 минут )
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/441724/e0b19ef7 а вообще кеды зло
<Lex_S> ппц
<Lex_S> да поставь ты себе уже гнома, *box или что тебе так нравится
<Lex_S> юзаешь и плюёшься)
<[Raiden]> Lex_S: тоже хз. Наверное потому, что принято ставить линукс на компы котоыре жалко выкинуть
<artus> Lex_S, лень ))
<Lex_S> о боже
<Lex_S> на бинарном дистре и лень)
<artus> угу, если ставить , то сносить все что есть, + откапывать бекапы конфигов
<XuMuK> c5h12: кеды, мать их
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: ну для таких компов есть свои оконные менеджеры
<c5h12> artus, у тебя тоже кеды? ))
<[Raiden]> или кто-то придумал что мног освободной памяти это круто, и все пытаются это повторить.
<artus> c5h12, покаместь да
<Lex_S> и у меня кеды
<safvenom> на юнити в левый нижний угол дви и красота)))
<Lex_S> да, всех нас надо много много раз лечить
<[Raiden]> +1 )
<Lex_S> safvenom: это везде можно настроить=)
<XuMuK> c5h12: акстись! какие кеды у химика? о_О
<c5h12> по поводу Mira. На скрине Mira для PekWM выглядела круче Mira для GTK!
<XuMuK> это не мои кеды)
<Lex_S> он скрины райдена перепостил
<c5h12> XuMuK, линк твой был
<XuMuK> c5h12: не угадал)
<c5h12> хехех
<[Raiden]> у меня в 1 из верхних углов http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0302/h_1330644973_7626461_72f5b07091.png , в другом показ всех окон, шотить лень.
<c5h12> XuMuK, то ли дело мой JWM http://itmages.ru/image/view/441685/6d661c45 :D
<[Raiden]> плейер на всех столах, т.к. создано правило в свойствах вм , поверх и на всех столах
<[Raiden]> я могу в любой момент весь этот комфорт поменять на свободную раз загрузив сессию с опенбоксом...
<[Raiden]> но зачем...
<[Raiden]> рам*
<c5h12> опенбокс голый?
<XuMuK> c5h12: чо ты в нем такого нашол, что он у тя щенячий восторг вызывает? оп мне так УГ
<safvenom> в 12.04 всетаки выпилят банши?
<[Raiden]> да как угодно. Могу и голый могу и в сессии кде , у меня ещё RazorQT есть ) Если срочно понадобится дофига рам, вероятность чего  около 0, я могу просто сделать релогин в 1 из других сессий.
<XuMuK> там ритмбокс по дефолту
<XuMuK> но можно и аудасиус вставить
<safvenom> слава яйцам
<safvenom> а то банши убожиство
<c5h12> XuMuK, да прикалываюсь я
<c5h12> не, он не УГ
<c5h12> учитывая, сколько жрёт оперативы
<XuMuK> ещё какое уг, но это уже дело вкуса)
<c5h12> а что тема тёмная - чтоб глаза не болели
<c5h12> не УГ. Но и не лучший вариант )
<[Raiden]> я не смог найти плейеры удобней чем клементин и если база не нужна, только плейелисты - deadbeef
<c5h12> средненько
<[Raiden]> хотя это имхо )
<c5h12> от светлых тем меня дико колбасит
<safvenom> ну а кто какой плеер лучшим считает?
<c5h12> просто не могу найти ХОРОШУЮ тёмную тему с нормальными шрифтами, к тому же
<c5h12> XuMuK, так что никакого щенячьего восторга и УГ, обычная суровая необходимость )
<[Raiden]> в гтк окружении у меня тоже так было. То цвет не нравится, то как выглядят элементы. В кде тема виджетов и цветовая тема разделены + все цвета можно изменить в соотв диалоге
<XuMuK> safvenom: для музычи чтоль? я audacious юзаю
<c5h12> совсем заплохеет от него - перейду на LXDE, а то и систему сменю на SliTaz
<safvenom> а где взять старые дрова для ATI? а то "драйверы устройст" тормозят
<safvenom> *из
<safvenom> химик, у меня тоже ое стоит
<safvenom> *он
<c5h12> у меня в Audacious странный глюк: открываю файл в Наутилусе, ПАРУ СЕКУНД висит в таскбаре кнопка с названием файла, потом тока добавляется в Audacious
<c5h12> поставил посему qmmp
<artus> c5h12, не капси, и так читается нормально
<c5h12> понятно )
<c5h12> ок
<artus> c5h12, не пробовал еще mpd ?
<XuMuK> safvenom: про ати ничо сказать не могу, ибо никада не брал себе чо нить с ати...
<XuMuK> в частности и потому, что под линь на них нормальных дров никада не было, хз как щас дела обстоят
<[Raiden]> процесс выбора цветовой схемы для текущей темы http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0302/h_1330645762_7148375_4b4f1ffc1b.png
<safvenom> сейчас проприетарные лучше не ставить, все дико лагать начинает
<c5h12> artus, нет, а в чём его преимущество? Клиент-серверная архитектура на десктопе мне показалась излишеством.
<Lex_S> старые атишные дрова наверно тот ещё гемор)
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: мы и так знаем, что в кедах можно настроить все)
<[Raiden]> ок )
<Lex_S> а вот с новыми с недавним обновлением mesa вообще проблем нет
<c5h12> [Raiden], Dark Blue Orange?
<artus> c5h12, ну почему сразу, хочеш рулиш с чего угодно музыкой, ничего не мельтешит, хоткей жамкнул - заиграло , иксы потушил - играет
<c5h12> [Raiden], о нет, моя любимая тема в кедах - Obsidian
<[Raiden]> )
<safvenom> Lex_S, я ставил, и у меня даже привыделени чего на раб столе тормоза
<Lex_S> чё за карточка то?
<c5h12> artus, убедил, щас заценю
<safvenom> radion 3200
<Lex_S> стоп
<Lex_S> HD?
<XuMuK> через час... его ещё настроить надо)
<safvenom> да
<Lex_S> и в каком месте оно старое
<[Raiden]> хд...
<safvenom> ну я читал что на них дрова перестали поддерживатся в какой то там версии убунту
<safvenom> типо нормальные раньше были
<[Raiden]> если не считать, что сменилось 4 поколения радеонов, что значит 4 года  +- , то ещё не старое.
<c5h12> artus, клиентом к нему что порекомендуешь?
<[Raiden]> safvenom: нет, дрова амд поддерживает на твою видеокарту, на все начиная с hd2ххх
<XuMuK> терминал)
<XuMuK> гг
<Lex_S> ну в mesa вроде как есть поддержка hd3000
<artus> c5h12, да любой каким будет удобно, я обычно клиентом тольк плейлист сварганю раз в полгода и все ))
<[Raiden]> но стоит ли открытые на них менять - это вопрос
<Lex_S> только в режиме galliem3d
<Lex_S> u*
<artus> c5h12, а дальше хоткеями играть\не играть , вперед-назад )
<safvenom> я как только не менял настройки, всеравно тормозило
<XuMuK> блин, вапрос не в тему: чо бы пасатреть?
<XuMuK> а то я чо то выспалсо
<safvenom> иван царевич и серый волк
<[Raiden]> а миссия невыполнима, где кремль взрывается уже двдрипнулась или ещё нет?
<[Raiden]> экранку лениво смотреть
<Lex_S> релиз на DVD    12 апреля 2012, «Новый Диск», ...
<c5h12> artus, и его для успешного фунциклирования в авторан прописывать?
<[Raiden]> ) ок
<artus> c5h12, у него демон есть
<Lex_S> максимум - на неделю-полторы раньше сопрут
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-02
<c5h12> artus, я демон и имел в виду
<safvenom> а как можно поправить? У меня короче при подключении наушников меняется канал выхода и звука нет. Приходится менять в ручную
<c5h12> artus, с ними в Линуксе такие же сложности, как в Винде со службами?
<artus> c5h12, эмммм, какие проблемы ) поведай мне )
<[Raiden]> интересн окакие в винде сложности
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: там сложности - найти прогу в которой с помощью гуя всё настраивается)
<c5h12> artus, имеется в виду, он начиная с автозагрузки должен постоянно висеть в рам, или нет проблем и тормозов при запуске в любой момент?
<[Raiden]> в винде есть services.msc
<Lex_S> ну я про него и говорю)
<artus> c5h12, он там пол метра кушает , тебе жалко чтоль? ))
<Lex_S> artus: ты забыл? у него же там какойто 30 метровый дистр)
<c5h12> жадность - один из моих главных недостатков (
<[Raiden]> если хотите, могу зашотить как в ясте
<Lex_S> а толку? тут у половины убунта)
<Lex_S> а другая половина итак знает где что искать без гуя)
<[Raiden]> в репах убунты есть графически управлялки службами. Но работоспособность т.к. upstart надо проверять.
<c5h12> RaIden, зашоть )
<safvenom> меня что не видно?
<Lex_S> safvenom: неа
<Lex_S> ближе подойди
<[Raiden]> c5h12: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0302/h_1330646770_6850094_beb888b6bf.png
<safvenom> тока стебетесь. Лучше бы помогли
<Lex_S> всё на шестой инит поставить)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в убунте можете такое заценить http://www.ubuntugeek.com/boot-up-manager-bum-graphical-runlevel-editor.html
<[Raiden]> но лучше сначала сбекапить /etc
<Lex_S> угу
<c5h12> [Raiden], зачётно выглядит. Только не могу понять, тебе на широкоформатке таскбар снизу реально удобнее, чем сбоку?
<Lex_S> и научиться читать что за сервис ты отключаешь
<c5h12> впрочем, часы... с ними основная проблема... не очень в таскбаре слева смотрятся
<[Raiden]> c5h12: мне - да. Просто привычка что снизу и включено перекрытие окнами. Автоскрытие не люблю, т.к .ездиет туда-сюда когда не надо.
<bazhang> ok
<artus> bazhang, ?
<bazhang> artus, ?
<[Raiden]> когда перекрыто можно снова увидеть опустив мышку вниз
<artus> bazhang, зачем ?
<bazhang> artus, /join #ubuntu-irc
<Lex_S> пойти чтоле там пофлудить)
<Lex_S> хотя не
<Lex_S> спать нада
<Lex_S> 4 утра
<[Raiden]> ещё ест ь1 маленький ньюанс касамо вайдов и панелей, особенно на 16к9 мониках , коих сча 99%
<[Raiden]> на горизонтальный док больше кнопок влезает
<artus> bazhang, Illegal channel name
<bazhang> artus, /join #ubuntu-irc please
<c5h12> [Raiden], на горизонтальный - да, ну у тебя и на вертикальном места хватит
<Lex_S> artus: нормально всё заходит)
<c5h12> [Raiden], засвечу ещё разок свой концепт в lxde http://itmages.ru/image/view/441506/69dadb5b
<artus>  глюк )
<c5h12> [Raiden], часы, правда, не очень вышли - часы над минутами )
<Lex_S> клёвая обоина
<[Raiden]> c5h12: часы это тоже привычка.... На самом деле они постоянн оне особо нужны , можн ои убрать :)
<[Raiden]> люди же не ходят по улице уткнувшись носом в руку с часами
<[Raiden]> и ничего
<c5h12> хы
<c5h12> у меня в IRC апплетов "часы" штук 20
<[Raiden]> в общем горизонтальные панели привычка. хотя 1 время юзал горизонт + вертикалка. Когда таскбар был как в вин хп.
<Lex_S> а в я кедах с таким так и сижу)
<c5h12> причём настроенных на разное время
<Lex_S> гг
<c5h12> не, ну кнопки в lxde без надписей пользую
<Lex_S> а зачем?
<c5h12> так что слева места хватает
<[Raiden]> я в жабере одног овстречал который не может иконки юзать. ) В общем все мы обвешаны привычками...
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. его не радовал очто в таскбаре иконками группировка окон и надо навести курсор.
<Lex_S> оно разве не настраивается?
<c5h12> Lex_S, чтоб места меньше занимало, на скрине http://itmages.ru/image/view/441506/69dadb5b гл. меню + трей снизу, ланчбар - посерёдке, таскбар - сверху
<Lex_S> блин
<Lex_S> в венде ноут ваще холодный
<Lex_S> не первый день пытаюсь того же в арче и генте добиться
<Lex_S> ничё не выходит
<[Raiden]> Lex_S: Хм. нет.  Тут идея как в доке, квикланч + таскбар и в общем 1 софтина всегда в свою иконку сворачивается ,хот ь100 окон
<Lex_S> ссыкатно на ночь горячиц ноут оставлять(
<c5h12> WinXP, видать?
<Lex_S> неа
<Lex_S> семёра
<Lex_S> хр - прошлый век
<c5h12> как сказать
<c5h12> если винт SSD, то да
<Lex_S> ну для древнего железа - норм
<[Raiden]> погугли. Я помню был баг в дре насчет энергопотребления и в последних исправлен и ещё была статья на хабре типа :как я заставлял небук работать 8 часов
<[Raiden]> или 10
<Lex_S> в ноуте обычный 5400rpm hdd
<Lex_S> не жалуюсь
<Lex_S> угу
<[Raiden]> поищи  ,может там чег ополезного анйдешь
<Lex_S> aspm=force
<Lex_S> я не заметил особой разницы в нагреве корпуса
<Lex_S> как раз на канале генты пару часов назад это обсуждалось активно
<[Raiden]> заболтался, спать пора давно )
<safvenom> что такое иксы? ))
<Lex_S> xorg-server
<safvenom> а
<Lex_S> то в чём запускаются ваши DE
<Lex_S> через три часа вставать....вот и поспал)
<safvenom> спасибо
<safvenom> в инструкции написано что своп надо делать в 2 раза больше чем оперативки. И че мне его 6 Гб делать?
<c5h12> если полный hibernation не делать, вряд ли
<c5h12> тем более, когда оперативы много, своп юзается реже
<c5h12> у меня 3 GB рам и 2 - своп, проблем не замечено
<safvenom> сколько максимум загружался?
<c5h12> бутился?
<safvenom> да
<c5h12> или загрузка проца?
<c5h12> да как-то не было проблем ни с тем, ни с этим
<c5h12> грузится секунд 15
<c5h12> гном 2 стоит
<c5h12> кеды глюкали, но это им места в разделе хоум не хватало)
<c5h12> о чём они явно и писали
<safvenom> ну я наверно тоже пару гигов отведу
<c5h12> ладно, я дрыхнуть. удачи
<safvenom> удачи
<scogra> тест
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг понг понг...
<scogra> Доброго времени. Подскажите, какая прога крогме MS Excel умеет работать с макросами?
<scogra> или дополнение какое есть?
<Kyshtynbai> scogra: openoffice calcuate вроде умеет.
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: эт что такое?
<Kyshtynbai> ну как там аналог екселя называецца? Калкулейт кажецца. Ну или я ещё не проснулся окончательно и меня глючит.
<scogra> OpenOffice Calc чтоли? да, есть такой, установлен. Но он не видит макросы в документе, созданном в МС Эксель
<Cuba_> safe_mode_exec_dir = “/usr/local/share/sams/bin” в этой строчке ковычки надо или нет ?
<brestows> Хай
<unreturned> Хеллоу, люди... Кто-нить знает, как можно программно управлять расположением иконок на раб столе в Unity или Gnome?
<brestows> что значит программно ?
<brestows> ты хочешь что бы программа вместо тебя значки расставила ?:
<unreturned> Да
<brestows> думаю что надо лезть в исходники и смотреть как gnome это делает,  да и вообще реально ли это... в кде я как то виджеты перемещал программно но там это проще а вот как значки даже и не представляю :(
<unreturned> да понятно, что в крайнем случае нужно будет лезть в исходник, думал обойтись малой кровью...
<Cuba_> помогите поствить sams .http://it-mehanika.ru/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=121:-squid-sams-samsredirector-ubuntu-server-1004&catid=25:the-project&Itemid=29 делаю шаг 3 по этой ссылке, но в итоге у меня не появляется на сервере файл sams.conf ставлю на ubuntu 11.10 server, а там для 10,04 написана установка
<chapt> Cuba_: ну так сделай поиск
<chapt> locate sams.conf
<Cuba_> нету там его
<Cuba_> какая то лажа с распоковкой
<chapt> там? или вообще на жестком?
<chapt> искал?
<chapt> распаковывал как?
<chapt> архив
<Cuba_> ща напишу что делал
<Cuba_> # cd /usr/src/  # wget http://sams.perm.ru/download/sams-1.0.5.tar.bz2
<Cuba_> потом # tar xvf sams-1.0.5.tar.bz2
<Cuba_> # cd sams-1.0.5
<Cuba_>   # ./configure  # make && make install  Далее делаем симлинк:  # ln -s /usr/local/share/sams /var/www/sams
<Cuba_> он распоковался и установился вроде , но его нет в etc/sams.conf
<chapt> ну если ты точно уверен что он установился верно, сам возьми конфиг из архимаъ
<chapt> находится в /etc
<Cuba_> его там нет
<Cuba_> я искал через mc
<chapt> а если найду?
<Cuba_> что делеет команда make && make install. она у меня воде не отработа
<chapt> удивительно, ради интереса сейчас слил архив
<chapt> глянул - все есть
<Cuba_> давай я напишу пошагово как я понимаю
<chapt> ты уверен что архив нормально у тебя слился?
<Cuba_> tar xvf sams-1.0.5.tar.bz2 это я так понимаю распаковка
<Cuba_> распоковался нормально
<Cuba_> покрайней мере ошибку не выкинул
<chapt> md5sum sams-1.0.5.tar.bz2
<chapt> feedd9380b77d31cfc6d67931a02ee25  sams-1.0.5.tar.bz2
<chapt> проверь мд5 хеш архива
<chapt> верно ли слился
<Cuba_> да все как у тебя написано
<TheFalkorr> ну что, кто уже скачал бету1?
<chapt> Cuba_: ну тогда смотри почему и на что make  ругался
<chapt> но вообще специально сейчас слил архив и глянул внутрь, конфиг там присутствует
<chapt> кури маны, смотри на что ругается
<chapt> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html тут описано назначение каждой команды при установке, что ты набираешь
<Cuba_> я только начинающий , и не очень еще в спец. лексике . что значит кури маны?)
<chapt> читай мануалы (руководства)
<Cuba_> во первых набираю cd sams-1.0.5
<Cuba_> дальше ./configure и make && make install
<Cuba_> пошет мне no targets specified and no makefile found. stop э
<chapt> Cuba_ блин - еще раз, не бездумно набирай команды, а посмотри что они делают
<Cuba_> это когда я команду make набираю
<chapt> что пишется тебе в ответ
<chapt> тем более описалово с н6азначением команд я уже скинул
<brestows> Cuba_: ./confugure без ошибок прошел ? ибо если есть ошибки make делать бесполезно
<chapt> ну значит нету make файла
<Cuba_> с ошибкой
<Cuba_> pcre.h
<Cuba_> на его ругается
<chapt> http://sams.perm.ru/index.php?option=com_easyfaq&task=cat&catid=16&Itemid=33
<Cuba_> а такой вопрос. у меня при загрузке сервера пишит fd0 read error.Это плохо?
<brestows> Cuba_: флопик отключи в BIOS если он у тебя там включен или в fstab посмотри что бы небыло fd0
<brestows> Cuba_: скинь полностью на что ругается configure
<chapt> brestows да там нужно ему библиотеку доставить
<chapt> в факе об этом говорится
<chapt> к установке
<brestows> chapt:  так в чем проблема?
<brestows> что так сложно apt-get выполнить ?
<chapt> brestows а я тут причем
<chapt> я прост оему немного помог и посоветовал и все
<brestows> chapt: притензий к тебе не маю :()
<brestows> :)
<chapt> благодарю
<brestows> chapt: всегда пожалуйст :)
<jlewka> всем привет
<brestows> прыуэт
<jlewka> народ подскажите, а в mysql можно создать поля, значение которых будут высчитываться автоматически на основе других полей?
<brestows> jlewka: смысл в них ? кода можно в запросе все расчитать ?
<brestows> судя под докам такой возможности нет в MySql
<Cuba_013> так
<jlewka> brestows, ну я просто не плохо знаю MySQL, ну нужно тчо бы не именно в поле была какая то формула, а сама возможность реализации такой возможности, что бы тупо, при добавлении новых данных высчитывались некоторые значения
<brestows> jlewka: вроде как в view можно создать и там бедт
<brestows> jlewka:  ну я не знаток в Mysql только так сам язык немного (SQL) не более так что тут я тебе не помощник
<brestows> Cuba_013: что так ?
<Cuba_013> просто проверил авторизовался ли я. а то под браузером седеть тяжко )
<brestows> Cuba_013: нодо писать ping :)
<Cuba_013> =)
<[koshka]> artus, !
<brestows> [koshka]: спит он  видат:)
<brestows> !brestows
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='brestows'
<[koshka]> Вот соня :) я и то проснулась :-D
<brestows> [koshka]: а что тут поделать
<[koshka]> brestows, :-)
<brestows> пока спит пожно пришить к простыне :)
<[koshka]> Ммм.. Какая хорошая идея ^_^
<[koshka]> Какие новости тут у убунты?)))
<dcnk> !news
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='news'
<dcnk> ))
<brestows> [koshka]: все тихо мирно % users растет вверх :)
<brestows> [koshka]: только бывалым от этого больше головной боли :(
<[koshka]> Да так и года 3 назад было
<[koshka]> Я ужи не помню сколько лет я тут)))
<[koshka]> С 2007 наверное :-D
<brestows> незнаю как тут но первая весрия бубунты у меня была 6.06
<brestows> вроде
<brestows> пшел я в магаз
<brestows> что нить сладкое и вкусное куплю :)
<Cuba_013> если разница в командах aptitude и apt-get?
<[koshka]> Ну есть вообще то
<[koshka]> Aptitude юзай
<[koshka]> Оффффф
<Cuba_013> я так понял aptitude лучше?)
<[koshka]> Ну почитай :)
<[koshka]> С телефона не удобно писать
<Cuba_013> ок
<Cuba_013> )
<brestows> [koshka]: а ты ему говори пусть пишет сам:)
<[koshka]> Научить пользоваться гуглом?))
<[koshka]> Ладно ребят. Я ушла. Удачи вам))
<brestows> [koshka]: я про телефон а не про Cuba_013
<scogra> Подскажите,, как создать жесткую ссылку на каталог!
<Cuba_013> как проверить стала прога или нет ?
<Cuba_013> а то у меня дурное предчувствие что апач не стал(
<Kyshtynbai> scogra: man ln
<Kyshtynbai> Cuba_013: ps aux | grep apache2
<scogra> спасибо
<NoOova> ГосподаЮ есть ли графический анализатор дискового пространства на убунте
<NoOova> нашел
<Cuba_013> пасиб
<Cuba_013> я не знаю, что уже делать . не могу понять почему не ставиться sams(
<Cuba_013> делаю все как показано в шаге три по этой ссылке:http://it-mehanika.ru/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=121:-squid-sams-samsredirector-ubuntu-server-1004&catid=25:the-project&Itemid=29, при ./configure  пишет , что error cannot find PCRE's <pcre.h> in /usr/include/pcre
<Civilian> Cuba_013: делая так ты превращаешь свою систему в содом и гомору вместе взятые
<Cuba_013> надо с чего то начинать
<baronos> а за гуглить на предмет ошибки? и потом установиьт libpcre dev??
<Cuba_013> я только начал познавать сервер ubuntu
<Civilian> Cuba_013: не ставь пакеты через make install, пока находишься в здравом уме
<Civilian> если очень хочешь не заморачиваться - используй checkinstall
<Civilian> ну а в остальном - да, гуглить.
<baronos> make install и make uninstall отлично работают))
<Civilian> baronos: и тем не менее таким образом ты делаешь из своей системы помойку
<baronos> Civilian: ну линукс и так файловая помойка;)
<Cuba_013> как это тяжко
<Civilian> baronos: есть checkinstall который сделает за тебя пакет, пусть и плохенький
<baronos> Cuba_013: установи libpcre-dev или как он там зовется
<Civilian> Cuba_013: в той же хаутушке пункт выше требует поставить пару пакетов руками, видимо ты там недоделал что-то
<Cuba_013> точно . голова дырявая.
<Cuba_013> пасиб
<NoOova> Господа как примонтировать новый ХДД который дампнут в файл
<NoOova> т.е. не раздел дампнут а целый хдд
<NoOova> нашел =)
<baronos> artus: супер алиас ариа2с) у меня инет радио не тормозит при скачивании файлов с инета)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ууу.почти год понадобился, чтобы ты ариа2с попробовал после моего совета:0крууууть
<baronos> TheFalkorr: нее, я его уже месяца два юзаю, просто функции его ен юзал)
<baronos> TheFalkorr: и кстати, поставил 12,04 b1, без кернель паник встала нормально ;)
<TheFalkorr> ну так это первая бета,а не альфа
<baronos> хороший сайт http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/208/builds )
<Lex_S> Оо
<Lex_S> оно уже бета
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: ВНЕЗАПНО
<Lex_S> да я не следил)
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: ты что в г+ за локо не фоловишь?
<Lex_S> вроде ток недавно вторая альфа был
<Lex_S> я там не сижу)
<Lex_S> не помню даже зачем регался
<Vlad___> бдыщ
<Vlad___> на рутрекере всёж послушали меня и вернули обратно линеечку и трекеромерку по дням
<Lex_S> TheFalkorr: такой вопрос, есть отдельный раздел sda1 в 100M, если его прицепить как /boot при установке и воткнуть на него второй граб, а потом форматнуть убунту на sda2, граб останеся рабочий?
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: да
<Lex_S> иои останется, но его из под другой оси уже нельзя будет конфигурить?
<TheFalkorr> до тех пор, пока sda1 стоит незыблемо - груб буит на нем и запускаться с него
<Lex_S> или*
<TheFalkorr> можно будет
<Vlad___> Lex_S: а на каком этапе он должен стереться?
<TheFalkorr> примонтируй и редактируй
<safvenom> hi
<Vlad___> safvenom: hihi
<Lex_S> а то в генте чёт какойто немного другой набор команд у 1.99
<Lex_S> всё равно собирался всё грохнуть
<Lex_S> как раз гляну как acpi ноута в бубунте пашет
<Lex_S> уж слишком он везде греется
<Lex_S> везде кроме censored
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: ну а про acpi_osi и прочие фишки загрузки ты слышал?
<Lex_S> в kernel command line? да, есть у меня такое
<Lex_S> aspm=force тоже ничего заметного в плане нагрева корпуса ноута не дало
<Lex_S> только в dmesg сыпятся сообщения что мол aspm не поддерживается
<Lex_S> по крайней FADT так считает
<TheFalkorr> потому как pci aspm же
<Lex_S> эм
<Lex_S> это я тут так написал просто
<TheFalkorr> аааа
<TheFalkorr> ну а про 3.3 ядро?
<Lex_S> linux    /vmlinuz-3.2.7-zen-zen root=/dev/sda2 ro acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=Linux pcie_aspm=force radeon.dynpm=1
<TheFalkorr> а aspi_osi=
<TheFalkorr> пустым оставить
<Lex_S> а если вообще не указать?
<Lex_S> в арчике без этого всего даже проц меньше грелся работая на номинальной частоте с performance scaling governor
<TheFalkorr> ну тада у тя может управление fn клавишь отрубиться
<TheFalkorr> зато система сможет управлять подсветкой
<Lex_S> 40град против  50-55 в генте в режиме ondemand
<Lex_S> интересно это конфиги acpi или криво собранное ведро
<Lex_S> подсветка итак работает
<Lex_S> вроде модулем samsung-backlight
<Lex_S> яркость, звук батарейка и тд
<TheFalkorr> гнууусмас
<Lex_S> почти всё работает)
<TheFalkorr> гнусмаст тулз поставь и забей на всякие аспи_оси
<Lex_S> они и стоят)
<TheFalkorr> осталось ток забить на всякие
<TheFalkorr> ну и ведро 3.3
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: кстать пробовал pf-kernel?
<Lex_S> а что там такого в 3.3?
<Lex_S> неа
<Lex_S> на ноуте то зачем все эти патчи производительности
<Lex_S> оно итак не тормозит вроде
<TheFalkorr> они не ток рпоизводительности (кстати там как раз и надо поболее)
<Lex_S> терь бы ещё добиться нагрева и тишины как в венде
<TheFalkorr> там и энергосбережение
<TheFalkorr> а энергосбережение - это тишина
<Lex_S> [m] mainline update; [m] -ck patchset (latest BFS included); [m] BFQ; [m] TuxOnIce; [m] LinuxIMQ.
<Lex_S> хм, всё кроме последнего есть в zen-kernel
<Lex_S> последнее - какойто шейпер походу
<Lex_S> надо было thinkpad брать)
<jlewka> хм... подскажите, а может ли load data в MySQL обновлять данные, а не обновлять?
<Lex_S> я смотрю для них много чего в лине
<TheFalkorr> Оо
<TheFalkorr> jlewka: эмммм........... грибочки уже пошли?
<jlewka> тьфу, обновлять , а не добавлять
<jlewka> опечатка)
<TheFalkorr> суровая
<jlewka> ))
<jlewka> а по вопросу, не знаешь?
<Lex_S> https://www.google.com/webhp#hl=ru&output=search&q=binary нормальное такое количество результатов)
<brestows> jlewka: я думаю что на специализированом канале тбе куда быстрее помогут :)
<Lex_S> http://img-rostov.fotki.yandex.ru/get/6201/35931700.9b/0_81e94_8625f4b8_orig
<jlewka> brestows, а есть русскоязычный канал посвещенный mysql ?)
<safvenom> а что это у меня окна и значки сами изменились...
<baronos> !extrasensoric | safvenom
<ubuntuhelp> safvenom: Если у вас "какая-то ошибка" или "какие-то надписи" - сделайте "какие-то действия" и все будет в порядке. Или зайдите на #extrasensoric и там спросите. Тут вам помогут только если вы дадите конкретную информацию.
<TheFalkorr> о.выучил
<baronos> TheFalkorr: а может сократить? а то долго печатать)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: это испытание веры
<baronos> хехе:)
<baronos> ща буду ставить у12,04 основной ОС)
<safvenom> да я в игру поиграл, вышел и как то все изменилось, в убунту-твик меняю тему значко а они не меняются, меняются только в панеле юнити
<brestows> jlewka: может вот в этой сети http://www.rusnet.org.ru/
<brestows> и есть чего
<TheFalkorr> я вечером ставить буду
<baronos> в юнити после установки дров артефакты при заходе в ОС
<Lex_S> да кстате
<Lex_S> есть какойнить сайт где можно мониторить все версии пакетов и в каких они ppa?
<baronos> Lex_S: http://pkgs.org/ http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<baronos> а вообще launchpad.net лучше)
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Failed!
<Lex_S> о как
<safvenom> во как стало http://www.imagepost.ru/?v=2012-03-02_152713.png
<TheFalkorr> safvenom: gsd перезапусти
<safvenom> TheFalkorr, это как?
<baronos> gnome-setting-daemon
<TheFalkorr> это взял и запустил
<baronos> мда
<baronos> 4 первичных раздела убунту не дала сделать гадина при инсталле ОС(
<TheFalkorr> уверен что 4?
<TheFalkorr> свап тоже считается
<baronos> ну 3 было, и 4 хотел сделать
<baronos> вот со свапом было 3, пришлось свап убить и создать 3 как раздел под ОС
<TheFalkorr> sudo fdisk -l
<baronos> http://hastebin.com/hacaxugoru
<jazzok> hi ppl
<safvenom> а счем этот глюк был связан?
<jazzok> кто-нибудь ставил 12.04 beta1. Работает она вообще )) не часто падает?
<baronos> safvenom: gnome-settings-daemon слетел, тебе надо было просто его запустить еще раз
<TheFalkorr> baronos: а ты в курсе, что расширенный (логический) считается за первичный
<baronos> TheFalkorr: теперь буду знать
<TheFalkorr> логический превращает один первичный в стопицот
<TheFalkorr> baronos: такшо перед тем, как винить убунту - повини себя:)
<baronos> :) без это и дня не проходит
<baronos> а вот приблуда для настроки расширение прикольная оказалась в г3,3,90)
<only_you> jazzok: я поставил
<only_you> со вчерашнего дня еще ни одного бага не словил
<baronos> only_you: насылаю на тебя всю мощь и силу apport'a :D
<only_you> гг
 * baronos убег ставить
<brestows> baronos: ну что ты такой вредный :)
<jazzok> only_you: работает?
<only_you> (01:41:17 PM) only_you: со вчерашнего дня еще ни одного бага не словил
<only_you> шустрее стало. особенно меса порадовала
<unitfree> Объясните пожалуйста смысл высказывания:
<jazzok> only_you: ок, но все равно страшно, на виртуалочку пока
<unitfree> Krusader чувствует себя в среде KDE, как рыба в воде. Файловый менеджер использует множество преимуществ рабочей среды, тесно интегрируясь с некоторыми ее компонентами....
<unitfree> Это означает что какие то функции или компоненты в среде Гнома работать не будут?
<Lex_S> для гнома и своих двухманельных фм хватает
<Lex_S> п*
<unitfree> функционалом бедны...
<Lex_S> поставь да посмотри, что у него не работает)
<unitfree> Да вроде все работает. Просто интересно, может кто замечал разницу, сравнивал...
<User666[web]> всем привет. Можете помочь разобраться с блокировкой траффика через роутер на убунту сервер
<User666[web]> на сервере вроде ничего экзотического. сквид, хавп самба
<chapt> iptables &
<chapt> ?
<User666[web]> Скорее всего. Тут человек до меня работал позакрывал все.
<User666[web]> неплохой мне ник рандом выдал))
<User666[web]> хотя вроде логинился
<chapt> тогда держи http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=iptables&lr=213
<baronos> brestows: всмысле вредный?)
<brestows> baronos: просто так :)
<baronos> хехе) ну консоль встала отлично как всегада, ща качается гном-десктоп, и потом я буду доволен)
<Cuba_013> проблема за проблемой. не знаю что на ерунда. делаю ./configure для sams уже выскакивает такая ошибка :cannot find pcre's libpcre in /usr/lib
<Cuba_013> что ему надо ?
<baronos> libpcre
<Cuba_013> самое смешное , что до этого я его ставил
<baronos> установи libpcre3-dev
<Cuba_013> и это тоже
<Cuba_013> если попробовать переставить поможет ?
<baronos> может нужно линк сделать с /lib на /usr/lib/
<Cuba_013> эээээ... это распаковку сделать находясь в каталоге /usr/lib?
<chapt> нет ln -s пути и название линка
<User666[web]> полистал iptables -L и -S но что то я не нашел там никаких особых правил. А у меня та хрень что траффик режет ю-тьюб блокирует. Чтож делать?
<User666[web]> могу лог куда нить запостить и dpkg --list
<chapt> Cuba_013 а ты как libpcre3-dev ставил?
<chapt> и кстати сама libpcre ставится?
<TheFalkorr> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/opensource/7479302
<User666[web]> ладно если кто захочет глянуть http://paste.pro/5144358
<Cuba_013> apt-get
<Cuba_013>  chapt: через apt-get install libpcre3 libpcre3-dev libgd2-xpm
<chapt> а после того как поставил библиотеки ./configure  делал?
<chapt> или сразу make запускал
<Cuba_013> lf
<Cuba_013> делал сонфиг
<TheFalkorr> ну еще 15 минут и гляну на 12.04
<baronos> еще 40мин и поставится гном)
<chapt> http://www.mini-server.ru/server/router/156-squid-sams-ubuntu
<chapt> Cuba_013: предыдущая ссылка тебе, ее смотрел?
<jazzok> only_you: скролл колесиком не работает, много чего говорили либо не сделано, либо работает не так как я ожидал
<Cuba_013> chapt: пасиб за ссылку . ща попробую
<Cuba_013> safe_mode_exec_dir = “/usr/share/sams/bin”
<Cuba_013> кавычки обязательны ?
<brestows> нет
<Cuba_013> пасиб
<Cuba_013> а если они будут , ничего страшного ?
<Cuba_013> или все таки есть разница?
<[Raiden]> разработчики Kubuntu официально подтвердили решение по обеспечению поддержки выпуска обновлений для Kubuntu 12.04 в течение 5 лет, несмотря на прекращение финансирования со стороны Canonical. Также сохранится прежний цикл формирования сборок новых верс
<[Raiden]> ий KDE для Kubuntu.
<[Raiden]> Ура, оно не сдохло.
 * baronos в печале, ведь там такие страшные иконки.
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> хотя и в гноме страшные(
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0302/h_1330692956_3493918_d241ebbc27.png
<brestows> baronos: в kde их очень удобно ставить :) да и тем полно
<[Raiden]> мне как раз дефолт нравится. Во тименно этот, вроде в 4.7 появились такие значки папок.
<[Raiden]> или в 4.6
<[Raiden]> хотя не важно. Я рад что кубунта остатся живой. И может вернусь когда опенсуська надоест или разочарует
<baronos> [Raiden]: ага, суперпароль когда опечалит?
<baronos> TheFalkorr: ну как там у12? :)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: че?
<baronos> убунту 12,04 поставилась?
<TheFalkorr> еще не ставил
<TheFalkorr> я ток кино досмотрел
<baronos> тоже надо поглядеть че нить
<[Raiden]> baronos: )) может и поэтому вернусь, хотя у меня лично на этом компе проводной инет и поднимается автоматом при включении. )
<XuMuK> такая ж фигня... только вот чо?
<User758[web]> Привит. Ubuntu на новом П.К как будит работать? с драйверами норм?
<[Raiden]> А Линус либо ламер, либо снес нетворк менеджер :)
<[Raiden]> хотя я его тоже сношу
<baronos> [Raiden]: хехе, он же на макбуке там НМ не может работать наверно)
<[Raiden]> мб
<Lex_S> User758[web]: ну загрузись с лайва да посмотри как оно работает
<[Raiden]> Вообще о нправ что критикует десктопные дистры - есть за что.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: он не ламер.он просто заботится о пользователях.он хочет, чтоб это был не советский конструктор, который без напильника не собереш, а нормальная система
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> + я думаю его дти задолбали : Папа , ну верни нам макось
<[Raiden]> дти*
<[Raiden]> тфу!
<XuMuK> злой он какой то)
<[Raiden]> )
<XuMuK> во первых у детей макось отнял, во вторых типам из суси сказал убицо...
<[Raiden]> И в общем если я угадал, то жети тоже правы. В лине над омногое пересмотреть что бы оно называлось хорошим десктопом.
<[Raiden]> тфу ты, опять детей не так написал :)
<baronos> след на очереди вроде как дебиан, но его он смотреть будет осенью скорее всего когда визи выйдет)
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: не любишь ты детей
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: почему ты не любишь детей?
<baronos> стоит задуматся, может потом не так "настрогаешь" детей ;)
<st8824> Ку привет всем, мб кто поможет, можно ли  с помощью крона запускать задание каждые пол минуты?)
<TheFalkorr> st8824: crontab
<TheFalkorr> хотяяя
<st8824> меньше минуты я ненашел
<TheFalkorr> наверное он целочисленные ток работает
<TheFalkorr> bash
<st8824> не понятно, чутка намекни куда копать
<baronos> !bash
<ubuntuhelp> Командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://goo.gl/ofkLB а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<TheFalkorr> напиши скрипт
<TheFalkorr> бетмен и эддард старк
<TheFalkorr> в каком фильме они еще могут сыграть вместе
<safinaskar> st8824: while sleep 30; do echo Бу; done
<TheFalkorr> или чек date кажну секунду и if date содержить 30 секунд do
<st8824> если содержит 30 сек, то запускать будет каждую минуту
<TheFalkorr> st8824: ну содержит 0 или 30 секунд
<st8824> ага, можно и так
<baronos> вот стоит вообще дрова на нвидиа ставить, вроде летает как пуля де.
<[Raiden]> У меня закрытые работают лучше.
<baronos> погляжу, попробую как будет себя вести с меса 8)
<[Raiden]> вдпау если н едао то пофиг впринцип
<[Raiden]> е
<[Raiden]> и ещё glmark2  если покрутить и на открытых и на закрытых
<[Raiden]> можно ощутить разницу )
<[Raiden]> да и в играх тоже
<[Raiden]> в обещм ест ьещё куда копать
<[Raiden]> А кампозит и 2д отрисовка и правда уже работает ок
<NoOova> какую лучше убунту ставить на ноут с Intel Atom?
<NoOova> x86 или x86_64
<TheFalkorr> какую сердце потянет
<TheFalkorr> они одинаковы
<NoOova> памяти 2 гига
<NoOova> атом держит 64-битность
<NoOova> хотя встроенная потдержка 64-хбитных интов мне пригодится
<safinaskar> NoOova: ставь 32, с ней проблем меньше. с дровами и разными прогами типа скайпа
<baronos> [Raiden]: glmark2 Score: 563
<TheFalkorr> safinaskar: покиньте криокамеру
<safinaskar> TheFalkorr: ?
<only_you> какой смысл ставить x86_64 на 2 гб? x86 конечно же)
<Cuba_013> кто нить поднимал proxy sams + squid? нужна консультация
<Cuba_013> на ubuntu
<TheFalkorr> safinaskar: уже давно нет проблем ни со скайпом, ни с дрвоами
<sharikoff> самс не нужен
<sharikoff> =)
<safinaskar> TheFalkorr: у меня тоже. я сам сижу на 64 и всё было ок. но когда я был нубом, у меня были проблемы с 64
<Cuba_013> ну. мне нужен
<Cuba_013> для ограничения трафика и т.п.
<safinaskar> only_you: 64 быстрее. будущее за 64
<sharikoff> ну так ставь. манчиков полно в сети
<safinaskar> TheFalkorr: поэтому всем нубам рекомендую 32
<[Raiden]> baronos:  уменя на гф8600гтс было 1600+-
<sharikoff> ограничения по размеру или скорости?
<[Raiden]> baronos: н офича даже не в цифрах. На закрытых он плавненько крутится и как надо в общем
<baronos> [Raiden]: щас посталю закрытые и проверю, хотя вот на ноувеау плавненько так классно де работает)
<Cuba_013> по скорости и желательно с учетом посещения сайтов
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ну в меса 8 аппаратное ускорение на видяшках вписали
<TheFalkorr> невидиевских
<Cuba_013> я прокси на предприятии хочу поставить
<sharikoff> Cuba_013: по скорости delay pool
<sharikoff> а посещение http://lightsquid.sf.net/
<sharikoff> или free-sa
 * sharikoff ваще считает что лучше иметь прозрачный проксик
<sharikoff> и анализировать лог а все остальное пускать через нат
<Cuba_013> да было бы не плохо прозрачный настроить
<sharikoff> и считать все softflowd
<[Raiden]> rejik.ru ещё можете посетить
<sharikoff> Cuba_013: http://wiki.rsu.edu.ru/wiki/%D0%9D%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0_proxy-%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0
<sharikoff> отличнейший ман
<sharikoff> а самс выкини
<sharikoff> шляпа полная..
<sharikoff> лучше держать юзеров в ldap
<sharikoff> который впоследствии еще в тыщу мест можно воткнуть
<Cuba_013> ето долго настраивать?
<sharikoff> даже самое простое адресную книгу в клиент почтовый соорудить
<Cuba_013> ман большой
<sharikoff> смаря как у тя правая кнопка мыши работает
<sharikoff> если хорошо и плавно то быстро сделаешь
<Cuba_013> ладненько . пасиб огромное за ссылку. я попробую . буду биться до конца , но подниму сервак , а то usergate не очень мне по нраву
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> удачи
<Cuba_013> она мне понадобиться определено. так как я являюсь еще только знакомлюсь с ubuntu
<sharikoff> делать это на убунту все раво что домен поднимать на windows xp  имхо
<sharikoff> *равно
<[Raiden]> убунту лтс вполне энтерпрайз
<[Raiden]> )
<Cuba_013> ubuntu server галяк?
<sharikoff> да ладно..
<[Raiden]> в натуре! (с)
<sharikoff> а зачем убунту сервер если есть дебиан?
<sharikoff> вот скажите мне
<Cuba_013> хз. скачал его . ну и на ноуте ща убунту стоит )
<Cuba_013> как то так)
<sharikoff> нафига мине нестабильные пакеты на работе и лишний геморой если есть облизанный деб или цент к примеру
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: дебиан гарантирует поддержку 5 лет?
<[Raiden]> или вообще чего-нить
<sharikoff> дебиан гарантирует стабильность
<sharikoff> имхо
<sharikoff> а поддержка тому у кого че то не так
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: скажи это яндексу и википедии
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: расскажи им о ненужности убунту сервера
<[Raiden]> и гуглу
<[Raiden]> хотя релиз дебиана может быть стабильней , спору нет
<sharikoff> скай
<sharikoff> насчет гугла ты сам видел 5 минут назад
<sharikoff> и то что у них там фермы серверные стоят не прибавляет убунте стабильности
<sharikoff> просто умные свалили и остались только те кто умеет на убунте кнопки менять местами
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: гугл - эт к райдену
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: я те про википедию и яндекс
<sharikoff> если яндекс по бегущей строке набирает сетевых нженеров
<sharikoff> чо вы хотите от яндекса?
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: окей.выскажи это википедии
<[Raiden]> У мну друг сайт купил в сша, с целью заработать на рекламе
<sharikoff> у викпедии на умных денег нету
<[Raiden]> работает на убунте
<sharikoff> там постоянно сшибают мелочь на главной
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: однако википедиа работает отлично
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: и без ваших дебианов
<sharikoff> ну незнаю незнаю
<sharikoff> логи не читал
<sharikoff> зато я знаю что обновил дебиан и все работает как работало
<sharikoff> а не ой ешкин кот
<sharikoff> половина сервисов погибла
<sharikoff> и чем убунта сервер отличается от простой?
<sharikoff> крутой поддержкой многопроцессорных систем?
<sharikoff> повышенной стабильностью работы?
<TheFalkorr> ядром
<TheFalkorr> ну да
<sharikoff> т.е в обычной не такое ядро?
<TheFalkorr> основные глюки, с которыми плачут люди - это "ой юнити незнакомо", "ой гном крашнулся", "ой видео дрова не встали"
<TheFalkorr> а нагуя на сервере все эти графические приблуды и гномопроги, на которые жалуются?
<sharikoff> да никто и не спорит
<sharikoff> насчет гуи
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: с 12.04 64битная версия будет с тем же ядром, что и серверная
<sharikoff> но не убунту увольте
<sharikoff> мне просто тупо страшно
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: ооочень мало кто жалуется на серверный фактор работы системы.и в основном это те, кто "ой я прочел ман 2003 года и чтото сделал и теперь не знаю зачем"
<sharikoff> страшно остаться на ночь вечером в пятницу и уйти вечером в воскресенье
<sharikoff> емае..
<sharikoff> я школьник
<sharikoff> и делаю на предприятии! сервер на убунте
<baronos> [Raiden]: glmark2 Score: 2910
<sharikoff> потому что читал убунтологию
<sharikoff> какой это будет сервер?
<[Raiden]> baronos: вот теперь ок )
<sharikoff> я не спорю что в умелых руках все встанет
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: страшный.только кто возьмет школьника на предприятие?
<baronos> [Raiden]: не совсем, кернель паник((
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: тем более, что если он знает только по статьям на убунтологии
<sharikoff> ты не поверишь
<sharikoff> за 15 штук тока в путь
<sharikoff> назывется технический специалист
<TheFalkorr> ну так ссзб же
<TheFalkorr> это предприятие
<TheFalkorr> этот школьник и на демьяне наворотит дел
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> у всех пацанов во дворе потому что убунту
<sharikoff> а деб для взрослых мальчиков =)
<TheFalkorr> ну так криворучье не зависит от выбора дистра
<[Raiden]> это точно, но от выбра иногда зависит количество телодвижений собсн оперед решением задачи.
<sharikoff> убунта круче в одном
<sharikoff> веб сервер
<sharikoff> на который прикручивается все и причем самый новый
<sharikoff> это вот да
<sharikoff> поэтому и яндекс и википедия...
<Lex_S> http://img.donnet.ru/i/2012/03/02/741952b.png и чего оно в такие большие задержки уходит....
<[Raiden]> 4.0.х квирк умеет гтк2 тему перенимать
<[Raiden]> в прочем ен моя проблема
<Lex_S> м?
<Lex_S> меня больше интересует вопрос как исправить глюк сети)
<Lex_S> чтобы асечки и чятики не уходили в 1к пинги
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0302/h_1330699487_3933084_bb544f0737.png
<Lex_S> а
<[Raiden]> не нашел шот с панелью инструментов
<[Raiden]> к сожалению )
<Lex_S> ну я как-то по этому поводу не заморачивался
<Lex_S> это гента с kde\g3
<Lex_S> скорее всего оно кдешные конфиги юзает
<[Raiden]> не, видно по скролам что пыталось под гтк подстроиться, но цветовая схема не та. это глюк 4.1.х
<[Raiden]> и собсно последний релиз квирка 4.0.4
<[Raiden]> цвет панели нструментов и скролов
<[Raiden]> в прочем не так важно
<Lex_S> угу
<Lex_S> не так важно как 10 минутные задержки сообщений в irc)
<Lex_S> сеть стабильна тока если её торрентами загрузить либо какойто другой постоянно нагрузкой
<[Raiden]> у фринода мног осерверов
<Lex_S> толи управление питанием включается толи чёрт его знает
<Lex_S> на всех дистрах
<[Raiden]> у тебя... 18:49:26] Lex_S сервер: sendak.freenode.net - Vilnius, Lithuania, EU
<Lex_S> долбаный marvell yukon2
<[Raiden]> сделай реконект
<Lex_S> не имеет знанения какой сервер)
<Lex_S> она тут автоматом выбирает
<[Raiden]> тогда дело в сетевуще или провайдере
<Lex_S> в сетевой
<andrex> mtu может
<Lex_S> отваливается тока при простое
<Lex_S> 1400/1492
<andrex> странно 1500 даже спокойно тянуть должно
<andrex> Lex_S: а утебя конетк только рушется или весь интерфейс в спячу
<Lex_S> помоему тока коннект
<Lex_S> в dmesg ничего нет
<Lex_S>     MTU   1492   bytes       MRU 1492 bytes
<Lex_S> в венде в таких случаях все чаты сразу обрываются и реконнектятся без задержек
<Lex_S> но там стало гораздо меньше отваливаться когда в свойствах драйвера отключил возможность управления питанием сетевой
<andrex> у меня с модемом 3г было такое, тоже работал если чёнить качаешь, перестал качать 10 минут и отвалилось соединение, перепрошил стало норм, а вот тут чё надо думать
<Lex_S> остались наверно тока обрывы провайдера
<Lex_S> тут перепрошивать смысла нет)
<Lex_S> последняя прошивка от 2007г)))
<TheFalkorr> http://goo.gl/XPWNq
<andrex> да и сетевухе это наврядле поможет, а кстати в биосе может какойнить энерго сберегающий режим вк
<Lex_S> просто интересно, есть гденить эти настройки?
<Lex_S> в биосе опций не больше чем в управлении питанием в панели управления гнома3)))
<andrex> Lex_S: а до модема пинги идут?
<Lex_S> циклический пинг чего-нить тоже не спасает)
<Lex_S> всмысле до модема пинги? 192.168.1.1? ну да, идут
<andrex> а модем ростелекома?
<Lex_S> нене
<andrex> а чей
<Lex_S> музейный экспонат)
<Lex_S> dsl500t
<Lex_S> всё никак не поменяю
<Lex_S> но проблема мне кажется, не в нём а именно в сетевой
<Lex_S> на компе такой фигни не было никогда
<Lex_S> ну, когда он работал)
<Lex_S> там реалтековское чтото было без возможности управления питанием
<andrex> ну эт как знать, может мопеду на отдых пора или прошу новую, если при подении пинги до него идут
<Lex_S> знать бы как его тут отключить
<Lex_S> сразу можно и проверить оно или нет
<Lex_S> а, при падении не замерял
<Lex_S> эти падения пару секунд
<Lex_S> об этом узнаёшь тока когда в чятике внизу надпись появляется laf 50....100....600...1k :D
<Lex_S> lag*
<andrex> а ты поставь мопед на пинговку, упадёт узнаеш сетевуха ан мопед
<Lex_Sh> вот и упало)
<andrex> заметно, а дух сессии не уходить
<Lex_Sh> вот это меня и бесит
<Lex_Sh> пишешь чтото а оказывается ты уже минут 5 пишешь в никуда)
<andrex> поменяй мопед или пущай линию проверят
<andrex> хотя лучше сразу мопед поменять
<Lex_Sh> так
<Lex_Sh> нада ещё убунту поставить
<Lex_Sh> а то я /boot грохнул
<andrex> хм камикадзе
<Lex_Sh> да тут такая свалка уже что проще всё грохнуть)
<Lex_Sh> заодно проверю как там ноут греется
<Lex_Sh> а, не
<Lex_Sh> пойду пива попью
<GVas> прив всем
<GVas> люди никто не сталкивался с настройкой DLink dwl-2100ap на ноуте подключаюсь к точке, но интернет не раздается
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_33_btrfs&num=1
<andrex> началось
<andrex> то вий вс лин теперь бтрфс вс екст4 ща тоже 100500 штук на делают
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA2MzY
<[Raiden]> судя по тестам, бтр медленней
<[Raiden]> но у него есть 2 киллерфичи, разрывающие экст4 в лочья: сжатие и снапшоты.
<[Raiden]> к*
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: медленней ток с сжатием
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: были тесты и без раньше.там дергало
<TheFalkorr> да и со сжатием на некоторых операциях на уровне ехта
<[Raiden]> по иде со сзатием быстрй должно быть - надо читать меньше блоков
<andrex> ну а распаковка тоже время кушает
<[Raiden]> ну, смотря какой алгоритм и процессор )
<andrex> плюс тока экономия места на диске процентов на 20
<[Raiden]> там есть lzo, слабо сжимает ,но быстро
<[Raiden]> В общем первый дист рс бтр по умолчаию я думаю выйдет осенью. После этого посмотрим, а сча рановато )
<andrex> кеш бы ещё доработали может и с жатием на уровне с екст была бы
<andrex> как назло пиволюб ушол за пивом, а я ему прошу нормальную нарыл на мопед)
<[Raiden]> привер вреда алкоголя
<[Raiden]> м*
<andrex> ага)
<BPOH> как изменить ярлычек системного трея?
<andrex> как сделать что то с чем то?
<[Raiden]> кде 4.9 запланирован на 1 августа
<TheFalkorr> надеюсь в 12.04 ритмбокс не будет сегфолтится по неизвестной причине при синке с яподом
<TheFalkorr> а то некомильфо слегонца
<[Raiden]> как тяжко быть владльцем их девайсов
<TheFalkorr> не.на самом деле
<TheFalkorr> версия в 11.04 не крешилась
<TheFalkorr> а этот крешится
<TheFalkorr> но только тогда, когда в теги музыки были внесены изменения с последнего составления библиотеки
<TheFalkorr> хз почему
<TheFalkorr> а так плеер выше всяких похвал
<TheFalkorr> пойду ставь
<TheFalkorr> *ставить
<unitfree> Помогите, есть утилита для сравнения графических файлов - DiffImg, поможите установить, написано, что нужно компилировать:
<unitfree> http://thehive.xbee.net/index.php?module=pages&func=display&pageid=11
<unitfree> Может есть ещё утилиты для сравнения?
<NoOova> Господа кто нибудь шарит в SQL?
<NoOova> skai|offline: ты тут?
<NoOova> есть возможность проявить интеллект
<NoOova> и показать наконец мне что ты гораздо умнее меня
<NoOova> Где у меня ошибка? Это работает: http://paste.org.ru/?ztblpf НО это не работает: http://paste.org.ru/?ful3wf
 * NoOova чувствует летящий в него пинок
<[Raiden]> тут что, канал про sql? (с) в духе Артуса
<[Raiden]> не шарю в общем
<safvenom> тест
<ubuntuhelp> safvenom, Ну понг, и что?
<safvenom> подскажите где настраиваеться чтоб, когда мышкой в угол наводишь открытые окна показовало?
<safvenom> А то я забыл
<[Raiden]> safvenom: юнти\компиз - ccsm
<[Raiden]> ...в кде в свойствах любого окна
<safvenom> [Raiden], не, компиз я точно не ставил
<safvenom> ubuntu tweek стоял
<Frost_> Доброго всем. Подскажите пожалуйста в чем может быть проблема. Поставил wine поставил через него steam скачал через steam игру запустил. И все Вроде бы хорошо но в окне с игрой вместо самой игры часть скрина рабочего стола. Хотя музыка игры запусÑ
<baronos> !255 | Frost_
<ubuntuhelp> Frost_: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Frost_> ок
<Frost_> Доброго всем. Подскажите пожалуйста в чем может быть проблема. Поставил wine поставил через него steam скачал через steam игру запустил.
<Frost_> И все Вроде бы хорошо но в окне с игрой вместо самой игры часть скрина рабочего стола.
<Frost_> отя музыка игры запустилась и при вождении по этому кну я слышу отклик клавиш игры. Почему может быть такая проблема с графикой?
<Frost_> так корректно? извините за опечатки
<baronos> [Raiden]: вообщем вот так: был примари раздел / -дебиан, /home -дебиана. Откусил от хом, сделал примари 50гигов, и на него поставил у12.04. Встала и запустилась нормально. Сегодня, заного сделал, только снес дебиан. И установил у12.04
<baronos> (/-примари, /home-примари) не встала, кернель паник. Сейчас пробую еще раз только для /home - сделал logic. Дрова вставали везде нормально. Вот такой вот "пирог" :D
<[Raiden]> baronos: ))
<[Raiden]> А я в урбане бегаю
<baronos> хехе) а я скачал квейк лайф на ПК)
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1204_3264&num=1
<safvenom> вот когда игра зависает (черный экран) Че делать?
<safvenom> в виенде ctrl alt del
<safvenom> а тут?
<baronos> safvenom: переместить на другой раб. стол открой системный монитор и заверши процесс игры.
<safvenom> baronos, спс, попробую в след раз
<User402[web]> test
<ubuntuhelp> User402[web], Ну понг, и что?
<safvenom> Что такое понг объясните?
<safvenom> предупреждение типо?
<User402[web]> симулятор пинг понга
<baronos> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<baronos> походу кернель паник из-за монтирования раздела
<baronos> есть кто на убунту 12,04 х64 ?
<XuMuK> я
<baronos> в /lib64 много файлов лежит?
<TheFalkorr> fast and sexy
<Anton2707> Доброе утро...
<Anton2707> У меня встал вопрос, можно сделать файл с командой чтобы при его открытии она автоматически выполнялась?
<Anton2707> !sh
<ubuntuhelp> командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0 а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<XuMuK> baronos: а де сама lib64 то?
<XuMuK> в /usr не видать
<Kyshtynbai> Anton2707: сделай файл исполняемым и запускай...
<baronos> XuMuK: в корне
<XuMuK> аа
<Anton2707> Kyshtynbai, какое расширение у него, и, пойдет создать текстовый документ и сохранить с нужным расширение?
<XuMuK>  ll /lib64/ | wc -l
<XuMuK> 4
<baronos> ок спс большое
<Kyshtynbai> Anton2707: расширение не имеет значения. да, можешь создавать в текстовом редакторе... только не в текстовом процессоре. в простом каком-нить.
<XuMuK> там только симлинк лежит
<Anton2707> Kyshtynbai, блокнот пойдет?
<Kyshtynbai> да
<Kyshtynbai> хотя я не знаю, что ты называешь блокнотом на убунте).
<Anton2707> ну, всмысле в вин создать а в убунте запустить
<Kyshtynbai> Это... оригинально.
<Anton2707> имхо убунту мутная штука чтобы на нее окончательно переезжать
<Anton2707> для инета норм а не поиграть
<Kyshtynbai> Зачем она тебе тогда? Сидел бы под виндой.
<Anton2707> хочется извращений
<Nor8> Ты где, Артуус? ))))
<Kyshtynbai>  /me пожимает плечами.
 * Kyshtynbai пожимает плечами.
<TheFalkorr> ну ниче так.нормально работает
<Kyshtynbai> спейс
<baronos> в каких логах написанно про кернель паник (этого вообще нет /var/log/messages ) в dmesg ни слова про кернель паник.
<XuMuK> в сислогах глянь
<baronos> EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro единственное где error встретился
<baronos> че то меня фстаб смущает
<XuMuK> чем?
<baronos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/865607/
<baronos> не знаю, но че то коварный какой то он))
<XuMuK> да нет вроде, нормальный
<baronos> с монтированием чтото, вчера ставил ан один раздел / убунту, и работала отлично, а сейчас разделил / /home
<User402[web]> <+Anton2707> юзай wine, к моему удивлению на нем спокойной заводятся большинство более менее современных гамуль, даже Steam
<TheFalkorr> но все равно пока рано
<User402[web]>  принудительно пришлось на него перейти, когда жадное начальство вместо покупки лиценз. винды тупо везде поставило бубунту))
<Kyshtynbai> User402[web]: ввиду уменьшенных издержек зарплату-то повысили?
<Kyshtynbai> Ах, он уж ушёл.
<XuMuK> ping
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Понг.
<XuMuK> да чо за шляпа?
<XuMuK> чо то у меня вичат виснет постоянно
<baronos> вичат не скучный оказался, тут тетрис есть))
<XuMuK> да ну?
<andrex> ну да
<baronos> ага) я решил чем себя занять в процессе инсталяции)
<baronos> и наткнулся на weetris)
<baronos> до 8 уровня дошел)
<baronos> бывало правда что терминал с вичатом жрать память начинали
<safvenom> никто не помнит у Gothic 2 какое максимальное разрешение? )))
<XuMuK> неа, я даже не помню чо это
<User134[web]> Привет
<XuMuK> ку
<User134[web]> можно пару вопросов задать ?
<baronos> инодгда я себя ощущаю в мире фильме Кин-Дза-Дза :)
<andrex> 1 уже был второй
<Kyshtynbai> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<safvenom> химик я переустановил ubuntu  ))
<User134[web]> 1) ноут стоит две видеокарты интегрированная 4500 интел и своя AMD 6770 - потянет ли их Ubuntu ? ,,, 2) в Еве онлайн можно через вайн играть ?
<XuMuK> ё маё
<XuMuK> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Ну понг, и что?
<XuMuK> safvenom: я рад за тебя)
<User134[web]> пакеты для разработки iOS SDK можно поставить ? ( есть ли таковые ? )
<baronos> eve должна пойти, на счет видео, форум надо смотреть.
<XuMuK> ага... на радеоне то)... удачи)
<safvenom> screeblets систему сильно нагружают?
<baronos> а вообще лучше не заморачитватся и сидеть на винде, со всякими айОС сдк и eve) имхо)
<safvenom> *screenlets
<XuMuK> особенно с айОС сдк)
<XuMuK> ыы
<[Raiden]> safvenom: ну сложный вопрос. Какие-то не сильно активные скринлеты будут нагружать не сильно
<safvenom> думаю надо оно мне или нет....
<[Raiden]> да и вообще, если у тебя девайс не на батарейках - то он просто должен радовать, даже если то что хочется нагружает его на 99%
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> с часик поиграешь и зубудешь про скринлетс
<safvenom> значит коньков хватит ))
<[Raiden]> можно выгружать ещё , когда мешают
<[Raiden]> но личн оя из опоюзал ,как сказал баронос
<[Raiden]> их*
<[Raiden]> сделал скриншоты потыркал и снес
<XuMuK> самое главное скриншоты сделать)
<baronos> [Raiden]: ну чтож, я выяснил. Установил в один / всю ОСь, и она работает и не паникует :D
<pahan> может у когото материнка gigabyte  GA-990XA-UD3? отзовитесь
<[Raiden]> Баронос один, справился с ос: http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/353/6/b/darkwing_duck_by_oritey-d4jkeoo.jpg
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos> ыыы
<[Raiden]> pahan: попробуй форум и суть вопроса сразу опиши.
<[Raiden]> я с такой не сталкивался
<baronos> а сейчас сижу и думаю, нафига я их разделяю, если бэкап полный всех данных лежит рядом на запароленном разделе)
<[Raiden]> как кроить разделы дело личное. Я привык иметькак минимум 2
<[Raiden]> в общем дело вкуса, так что обсуждать не будем
<baronos> О_о смена системного аватара заработала
<XuMuK> имхо, хомяк обязательно надо отдельно выносить
<XuMuK> это как минимум
<XuMuK> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> baronos: apt-cache search network |less
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> [Raiden]: ну как бы нашел, проверил какие стоят, поставил openconnect ща погляжу будет отображать)
<XuMuK> чо, опять зависло чтоль?
<XuMuK> оо, нет..
<[Raiden]> все уже упоролись и спят
<baronos> флеш не заводится, и после рестарта опять кернель паник, не хочет убунту без юнити работать :D
<XuMuK> флеш я починил флешплугин-инсталлером
<XuMuK> тоже тупил
<[Raiden]> 2 бетатестера
<XuMuK> я так вапще альфа)
<baronos> скучно просто юзать линукс, он работает и работает) хочется экшн)
<Hariec> baronos: по запускай игры  через wine )
<XuMuK> вайн это уже не совсем линукс...
<baronos> ну это легко, установи альтернейт убунту 12,04 без гуя, с последующей установкой гном окружаения, и чтоб кернель паник не было.)
<Hariec> Ну если честно то сказать скучно юзать линукс это уж совсем фантастика.
<andrex> baronos: установи и запусти linux 0.99 будет тебе экшен)
<Hariec> baronos: У меня есть gentoo
<Hariec> альтернейты рядом не прыгали ;)
<baronos> генту утомительная))
<Hariec> Тебе не угодишь )
<baronos> эт точно(
<baronos> linux-0.99.1.tar.Z - 06-Apr-1998 05:10  842K ))
<XaoT> ку
<Hariec> А смысл? Лучше уже minix какой то
<Hariec> Пользы больше
<XaoT> кто может помочь
<XaoT> ?
<Hariec> Деньгами?
<XaoT> не
<XaoT> мозгами))
<Hariec> Если нет, озвучивай )
<XaoT> у меня микр слетел и в микшере его не видно вобще
<XaoT> он встроеный ..
<Hariec> Микшер гномовский или alsamixer?
<XaoT> могу рассказать почему слетел ... поржете перед сном )
<XaoT> гном
<Hariec> alsamixer о чем нибудь говорит?
<XaoT> я там не оч разбираюсь ... но он там включен
<Hariec> Ну он там не тривиально включается
<Hariec> каптур захвачен?
<XaoT> mic boos НА ПОЛУНЮ
<Hariec> Input проверь
<XaoT> а что это ?)
<[Raiden]> XaoT: .asoundrc .pulse   удали если есть в хомпапке и сделай релогин. Это сбросит настройки на системные.
<[Raiden]> может быт ьдаст чего
<Hariec> Ой ой ей ей - на полную?
<Hariec> ))
<XaoT> раиден ты сказал слишком много для меня матов!
<Hariec> rm ~/.asoundrc ~/.pulse
<XaoT> че это ?)
<Hariec> Это все зовется хомячек )
<Hariec> В консоли выполни
<[Raiden]> rm -rf ~/.asoundrc ~/.pulse
<[Raiden]> пульс папка... так сотрется
<XaoT> нету
<XaoT> такого файла
<[Raiden]> тогда рассказывай как пропал, после чего )
<XaoT> г
<Hariec> И покажи скрин alsamixer посде нажатой f5
<XaoT> я установил рк ... микр сильно фанил и я на вайн установил райдер микшер винды
<XaoT> и он слетелъ
<XaoT> я на убунту сижу 3 недели )) как скрин сделать ?)
<XuMuK> ты не поверишь, принтскрин нажать
<Hariec> PrintScrin
<XaoT> ))
<XaoT> где скрины хранятся ?
<Hariec> ~/
<XuMuK> если не на рабочем столе, то там куда сохранил
<andrex> мда, человек - феномен русского языка
<XaoT> сек
<XaoT> KSnapshot установлю
<baronos> обычно по дефолту ~/Pictures или ~/Изображения
<XuMuK> baronos: это в последней, раньше на столе вроде было
<baronos> XuMuK: гыы хотел проверить а в 12,04 он не пашет )))
<andrex> по умолчанию выключена клавиша, в бубунте, не понимаю этих индусов зачем так делать
<XuMuK> эт как так? у меня все пашет
<XaoT> у меня нет ))
<XaoT> ша через прогу сфоткаю
<baronos> надо забиндить на ктрл+альт+дел систем-монитор, на супер+пауза инфа о системе)
<[Raiden]> в кде монитор по ктрл+эск по умолч
<XaoT> http://cs9904.userapi.com/u76394429/139795694/x_47dc800c.jpg
<XaoT> вот скрин
<[Raiden]> 6 числа выйходит 4.8.1
<andrex> baronos: виндовизацией занимаешся)
<baronos> andrex: воо, еще один знает виндовые комбинации :D
<andrex> а то)
<baronos> обычно мало кто знает о них)
<XaoT> ну кто то что то скажет ?)
<XaoT> в настройках звука где делать громкость микра все серое ... как будто его нету
<[Raiden]> а попробуй поставить pavucontrol
<[Raiden]> и поковыряться там
<baronos> dmesg | grep Mic че нить типа такого покажи
<[Raiden]> хотя может не даст ничго
<baronos> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<XaoT> баронос я тя не понял
<XaoT> pavucontrol стоит
<baronos> я так понял миктофон в железо встроен, возможно че нить dmesg покажет, ошибки какие ни будь.
<XaoT> dmesg  много чего выдало ..... заскринить ?
<XuMuK> dmesg | grep Mic вот это заскринь
<XuMuK> а лучше dmesg | grep -i mic
<XaoT> http://cs9904.userapi.com/u76394429/139795694/x_b9b1eb62.jpg
<XaoT> http://cs9904.userapi.com/u76394429/139795694/x_d8f82db6.jpg
<XaoT> вот полный ... первое и второе
<baronos> че не густо миков там
<baronos> че то*
<XaoT> в том и дело что он его не видет
<XaoT> я ж что и говорю
<XaoT> в винде там с таким проше ... открыл диспечер устройст и переустановил драйвер ...
<XaoT> но видна мне не нра
<XaoT> ...винда
<XaoT> ??
<baronos> в логах смотри, надо найти ошибку а потом по ней копать
<baronos> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<XaoT> !log не пашет
<andrex> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<XaoT> там много папок.... устану
<XaoT> да и яне понимаю
<andrex> syslog смотри
<XaoT> может просто драйверы нуно установить ?
<andrex> !alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Установка, обновление, переконфигурирование системы вывода звука : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Если это не удается, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - для воспроизведения аудио файлов Смотрите !Players и !mp3
<andrex> ну ставь умник
<XaoT> в логе какието ошибки демона )
<baronos> а я понял где артус, там же масс эффект 3 вышел, вот он поди там бегает банит мобов))
<andrex> неа он ещё не работает нифига, дадта релиза не софподает и оригин не пашет толком
<baronos> хехе))
<andrex> еа, обкурились там походу
<baronos> XaoT: назови имя демона?
<XaoT> Mar  3 00:42:31 Keeper pulseaudio[6816]: [pulseaudio] main.c: Запуск демона не удался.
<safvenom> wm 6 рулзз :D
 * baronos ушел в реинсталл
<XaoT> Mar  3 00:49:16 Keeper AptDaemon: INFO: Initializing daemon Mar  3 00:49:16 Keeper dbus[914]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.debian.apt' Mar  3 00:51:48 Keeper wpa_supplicant[1166]: WPA: Group rekeying completed with f0:7d:68:47:30:60 [GTK=TKIP]
<XuMuK> это точно не то
<andrex> пульс накрылся медным тазом)
<XaoT> хоть что примерно искать скажите
<XaoT> Mar  2 12:22:36 Keeper kernel: [51077.222919] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=600
<andrex> хм ну это вабще в другом огороде
<andrex> sudo tail -f /var/log/messages | grep pulse
<andrex> на пасту
<XaoT> Mar  1 00:40:49 Keeper pulseaudio[1402]: [pulseaudio] bluetooth-util.c: Error from RegisterEndpoint reply: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod Mar  1 00:40:59  pulseaudio[1402]: last message repeated 2 times
<XaoT> sudo tail -f /var/log/messages | grep pulse
<XaoT> tail: невозможно открыть «/var/log/messages» для чтения: Нет такого файла или каталога tail: невозможно открыть «/var/log/messages» для чтения: Нет такого файла или каталога
<andrex> хы а его там и нету)
<XuMuK> у меня тоже...
<XuMuK> странненько... а куда он делсо? о_О
<andrex> фиг знает)
<XuMuK> кто там чейнжлоги как отче наш знает?)
<XaoT> блин а вообще как поставить настройки те что были поумолчанию в 11.10 убунту?
<andrex>  dpkg-reconfigure -a pulse вродь так
<andrex> от рута
<XaoT> пасиб
<andrex> /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start -v можно ещё так посмотреть чего оно хочет
<XaoT> ее
<XaoT> сек
<andrex> ну и ps aux | grep pulse
<XaoT> List of job files to never run when testing with checkbox
<XaoT> Test suide blacklist
<XaoT> там после такого прости чето написать
<XaoT> писать чето ?
<andrex>  ps aux | grep pulse чё сказал?
<XaoT> я сейчас делаю  dpkg-reconfigure -a pulse
<XuMuK> ничо, приставил ствол и нажал курок
<XaoT> тип сокета какой выбрать ??
<XaoT> Unix ?
<XaoT> TCP ?
<andrex> ну наверно 1 если ничё больше нет
<XaoT> вообщем все пашет
<XaoT> откатил настройки поумолчанию и всё пошло
<baronos> Поздравляю, ты выполнил квест)
<XaoT> если б... мне еще 2 лвл до 80 ))
<XaoT> аха
<XaoT> терь еще вопрос
<XaoT> )
<XaoT> в скайпе все норм , а в рк ... от меня идет шум и писк... это решается ?)
<baronos> Рк это что?
<XaoT> Raid call
<baronos> ай телефония?
<baronos> айпи*
<XaoT> ты что раид калом не пользовался?)
<baronos> Нет
<baronos> Калом не пользуюсь;)
<XaoT> ну и слава богу ))
<XaoT> ну и хер с  ним )
<XaoT> спасиб всем огромное
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> Хехе)
<andrex> чё за ржачь? )
<baronos> Карма блин не ставится ни че))
<safvenom> опять 72 температура проца ((
<XuMuK> вайн юзал?
<andrex> safvenom: а ты когла проц менял термопасту новую налепил туда, или это не ты был)
<andrex> д*
<andrex> снимал точнее
<safvenom> я не менял, я сист охлаждения чистил. не я новую не лепил, у меня нет. Но температура все равно заметно упала
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=rhel_ubuntu_62&num=1
<[Raiden]> фороникс нашел что потестить
<safvenom> вот щас до 60 упала
<andrex> видяху грузит вырубай эфекты и прочие плюшки
<andrex> наверно
<baronos> Ой, тебя заразили словом видЯха: D
<andrex> xD
<andrex> просто видеокарта както печатать лень
<safvenom> да норм все, раньше до 84 грелся :D
<andrex> у меня 35
<[Raiden]> предел для и3 110  градусов
<[Raiden]> для мобильного
<XuMuK> для и7 тоже)
<XuMuK> дальше начинает плавицо корпус)
<andrex> причём корпус не проца
<XuMuK> ясен пень)
<baronos> Кусок говядины кидаешь соль перец и готовишь пока греется)
<safvenom> а у меня интересно какой предел?
<safvenom> Атлон mv 40   1600Mhz
<safvenom> есть прога какая нибудь "таймер выкл компа"?
<baronos> Ни когда не понимал ценность это программы)
<[Raiden]> shutdown -h время
<safvenom> [Raiden], спасибо
<[Raiden]> можно sleep 5m && shutdown -h now
<[Raiden]> но наверное и графическое что-то есть. Либо графическая морда к крону + команда выше
<safvenom> все я спать
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-03
<shelest> привет всем
<shelest> все уже спят?
<[angry_gnome]> чечектотут?
<unitfree> Ку
<unitfree> Сердитый Гном, помоги с гномом совладать! На предыдущих версиях ubuntu стоял клиент почтовый "Evolution", а тут вдруг поставили Буривестника. Вопрос - как  поместить значек Evolution в область уведомлений  вместо Thunderbird?
<[angry_gnome]> в гномощели?
<unitfree> Точно
<[angry_gnome]> baronos: эт тя
<unitfree> как  поместить значек Evolution в область уведомлений  вместо Thunderbird? Гугль выдает рекомендации относительно ubuntu 10 и ниже. А как в 11.10 запихнуть в трей, да чтоб реагировал коректно... вобщем полноценно заменить Thunderbird.
<[angry_gnome]> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-slqaumB6sq4/T1FCFHhh_jI/AAAAAAAAyr4/cSGuE_SMiRk/w402/ie2.jpg
<notlive> Доброго времени суток!
<notlive> Народ, кто поможет с вопросом по поводу KVM и LVM под Ubuntu?
<notlive> Есть ли возможность засвети VM на отдельном томе LVM? Будет ли прирост производительности если запускать VM с отдельного тома LVM?
<TheFalkorr> эт инка надо спрашивать
<notlive> Я туд впервые, какой у него ник?
<TheFalkorr> что такое "туд"? это на каком языке?
<notlive> тут )))
<TheFalkorr> а сложно было сразу написать?
<notlive> Сам не видел что промахнулся.
<TheFalkorr> между ними 2 клавиши. как ты мог промахнуться?
<notlive> Тебе что больше поговорить не о чем? Не знаю как так получилось, печатаю 10 пальцевым слепым...
<notlive> Лучше бы сказал ник к кому можно обратиться по поводу данного вопроса.
<TheFalkorr> inkvizitor68sl: если ты в сети - эт к тебе
<sharikoff> TheFalkorr: ты злой
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: внезапно?:)
<XuMuK> здрасти
<UinstonS> Привет, живые есть ? :)
<Coder_Gosha> Привет
<Coder_Gosha> Есть
<UinstonS> Чтобы проблему длинно не описывать, то проще вот: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=184908.0
<UinstonS> Только чур не смеяться xD
<Coder_Gosha> Охх интересно
<Coder_Gosha> а видео какое? И драйвера(открытые или закрытые)?
<Coder_Gosha> Ты в топик на форуме это добавь быстрее народ ответит
<Coder_Gosha> лично я незнаю решения
<UinstonS> gigabyte radeon 9600
<UinstonS> Дрова встали при установки, проприетарных он даже не давал к выбору)
<UinstonS> и счас тоже не дает
<Coder_Gosha> а amdcccle копал его?
<Coder_Gosha> вопрос не по теме а что за панелька сниз такая?
<UinstonS> Нет, не знаю что это:) Кроме nvidia  у меня никогда не было других карт, и амд впервые)
<UinstonS> awn
<Coder_Gosha> запусти sudo amdcccle
<UinstonS> sudo: amdcccle: command not found
<andrex> ну какбе влц умеет сам поворачивать
<UinstonS> lf
<UinstonS> да
<UinstonS> мне кроме VLC весь стол интересует
<UinstonS> Так как пока качается фильм, можно посерфить
<Coder_Gosha> Запусти Catalyst Control Center
<andrex> xrandr -o right" and "xrandr -o normal".
<andrex> man /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<andrex> Option "RandRRotation" "on"
<XuMuK> cat != man )
<XuMuK> то есть cat вместо ман
<UinstonS> а нормально, что отсутствует файл /etc/X11/xorg.conf? Есть только xorg.failsafe
<XuMuK> нормально
<andrex> усё я дальше спать
<XuMuK> споки
<UinstonS> толкьо xrandr не помогает
<UinstonS> крутить то крутит, но край экрана всеравно прячется
<Coder_Gosha> если у тебя ati то и делать надо через Сatalyst Control Center
<Coder_Gosha> посмотри в инете как запустить
<Coder_Gosha> у мну сча другой дистриб
<UinstonS> у меня semplice еще стоит вторым
<himik> кто-нибудь запускал bricscad v12 на 10.04 i386?
<himik> чето вываливается
<notlive> Есть ли возможность засвети VM на отдельном томе LVM? Будет ли прирост производительности если запускать VM с отдельного тома LVM?
<Imelior> Привет всем...тут русские есть?=) или все русские?=)
<grad> no russians here
<grad> go #ubuntu-cn, there are russians
<grad> *trollface*
<Imelior> сам дурак
<Imelior> кто помочь может?
<grad> !ask | Imelior
<ubuntuhelp> Imelior: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Imelior> о, буду знать...
<grad> вообще щас такое время что все спят, так что не особо надейся на результат
<Imelior> через Wine когда Most wanted запускаешь, то текстур нет...в чём проблема?
<Imelior> руки пока кривые, с ubuntu третий день общаюсь
<Evilkiss> Народ, привет!
<Imelior> дарова!
<Evilkiss> Нужна помощь, какой драйвер в Ubuntu отвечает за чтение порта usb в который включен keypad?
<Evilkiss> udev?
<Evilkiss> Imelior: Я уже с Ubuntu как 2 год общаюсь...
<Evilkiss> Imelior: Но из этих 2 лет, полтора года как юзер...а теперь пытаюсь углубиться глубже в эту систему
<Imelior> =) так может ты поможешь, через Wine когда Most wanted запускаешь, то текстур нет...в чём проблема?
<Evilkiss> Wine последней версии?
<Imelior> 1.3
<Evilkiss> ну, в голову приходит только...установить последнюю версию wine, также установить последнию версию видюхи на комп
<Evilkiss> Так, что ни кто не знает про usb driver?
<Imelior> драйвер установлен...попробую тогда Wine 1.5 или какой там щас...
<Evilkiss> Ну, где же наши легионеры...которые всегда готовы помочь
<Imelior> спят кажись
<Evilkiss> Imelior: Наверное, после трудной пятницы
<Evilkiss> Народ, как думаете Ubuntu 12.04 будет хорошей? Что там обещают?
<mva> http://juick.com/1785041
<JamesK> помогите http://bitsy.me/img4dy что за ебанутая ошибка ??
<Evilkiss> JamesK: Ты и тут ещё...
<Evilkiss> Народ, выкиньте этого спаммера
<Coder_Gosha> Народ кто нибудь тестил ubuntu 12.04 beta1 что можете сказать?
<TheFalkorr> намана
<TheFalkorr> ставь
<baronos> Ыы
<Coder_Gosha> Отличия есть какие нибудь явные 11.10
<Coder_Gosha> ?
<Coder_Gosha> На нетбук думаю поставить
<TheFalkorr> есть
<TheFalkorr> оооч много
<TheFalkorr> стала круче
<TheFalkorr> ставь
<Coder_Gosha> А что лично тебе понравилось?
<TheFalkorr> все
<baronos> С видео там баги, и юнити артефактами покрывается на нвидиа. Без юнити кернель паник:)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: умвр
<TheFalkorr> багов нима
<Coder_Gosha> у меня ati видео
<baronos> У тебя не нвидиа)
<Coder_Gosha> просто нравится распределение пространства в eybnb
<Coder_Gosha> *юнити
<TheFalkorr> baronos: выкуси
<TheFalkorr> baronos: эт адепт моей церкви, язычник
<baronos> ахаха)))
<Coder_Gosha> Я очень доволен что на моем недобуку не Интел
<TheFalkorr> а эт зря
<TheFalkorr> со штеудом работает вообще как сказка
<Coder_Gosha> А как например Nexuiz
<TheFalkorr> для начала эт че за бабуйня?
<Coder_Gosha> Это игра такая,  я к тому что на интеле видео не очень (но лично я ни чего против не имею) и не хочу вступать в перепалки
<Coder_Gosha> каждый сам для себя выбирает
<TheFalkorr> ну конечно всякие бессмысленные игры вида крузис не погамать.но те, что постарше или попроще - спокойно
<Coder_Gosha> Да я согласен касательно драйверов Нвидиа лучше, только вот нетбуков <15 т.р. на ней нет
<TheFalkorr> так скать и рака съесть, и на мель не сесть
<Coder_Gosha> Да, что то вроде этого
<Coder_Gosha> Да а что кстати с юнити и закрытыми дровами?
<Coder_Gosha> Я когда 11.10 тестил решил что тяжеловато и пересел 10.04 с обновленным ядром(для железа)
<Lex_Sh> кто это догадался только прилепить hud на клавишу alt
<[Raiden]> Lex_S: Ищешь проверенный временем ифейс - xfce, если  коре2+ и рам 2гб+ - кде
<[Raiden]> имхо
<Lex_S> м?)
<[Raiden]> не будут возникать вопросы типа как про альт выше.
<Lex_S> да это я бубунту поставил пощупать а потом грохнуть
<TheFalkorr> и что все ради альта плачут?
<Lex_S> у меня раскладка на нём висит
<Lex_S> альт-шифт
<TheFalkorr> и что?а ты не нажимай отдельно альт
<TheFalkorr> жми вместе
<[Raiden]> в гимпе альт может юзаться с инструментами
<TheFalkorr> хад не выскакивает, если ты не делаешь короткое нажатие на альт
<TheFalkorr> тут главное не тормозить в поисках шифта
<[Raiden]> мне в гноме (только в гноме) , всегда перемещение окон с альт+мышка приходилось переключить на вин+мышка
<[Raiden]> хотя вру и в кде тоже )
<sharikoff> http://ilya-repin.ru/other/repin18.php
<sharikoff> http://ilya-repin.ru/other/repin25.php
<baronos> За монтирование нтфс рвзделов ртвечает нтфс-3г пакет?
<[Raiden]> да
<baronos> С sd карты кто нить ставил ось?
<Lex_S> а что?
<Lex_S> разницы с флешкой вроде нет
<[Raiden]> если биос позволит загрузиться
<Lex_S> я свою sdhc с фотика юзаю для этого)
<baronos> да вот гляжу на картридер и думаю почему я еще не попробовал))
<[Raiden]> у меня 4 ос, и последнюю ставил с носителя какого-либо не меньше года назад. убунта и опенсусе стоят обновлениями
<[Raiden]> а хп за ненадобностью стоит с 2007 года
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> где бы найти что-нить фоторопластовое (тефлоновое) толщиной 1мм +-
<[Raiden]> хочу вырезать скользкие ножки для мышки )
<User813[web]> Привет можно вопрос
<openvoid> !ask User813[web]
<openvoid> !ask | User813[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User813[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User813[web]> Мой комп состоит из Intel Pentium D 2.66 Ghz 2Gb оперативки Nvidia материнка Asus P5LD2 Se звуковая карта AnalodDivaice Soundmax будут ли какие нибуть проблемы при учтановке
<[Raiden]> наверное нет
<openvoid> в смысле нет проблем
<[Raiden]> если только со звуком
<Iorik> и со звуком не будет проблем
<Iorik> ставь, не сцы
<User813[web]> Что нужно чтобы звуковуха  Soundmax работала норм
<User813[web]> А где посмотреть поддеожку железа системой Ubuntu
<[Raiden]> да где-то на их сайте есть сертифицированное железо , и вмсякий хлам типа поддерживаеых вебкамер
<[Raiden]> полного списак думаю нету
<[Raiden]> ска*
<openvoid> гугл ubuntu + название звуковухи, но можно просто загрузиться с лайвсиди и проверить работает ли
<User813[web]> А вообще где смотреть есть ссылка на список поддерживаемого железа
<no_grub> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<User813[web]> Спасибо
<[Raiden]> в опенсуське кстати до сих пор первый
<Lex_S> User813[web]: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Lex_S> но там в основном ноуты
<User813[web]> а Ubuntu 11.04 как с поддержкой до какого числа
<Iorik> надо просто загрузиться с лайвсиди и проверить
<[Raiden]> User813[web]: 18 месяцев с выхода
<User813[web]> окей
<Iorik> хотя не факт. на моем ноуте с лайвсиди работала вай-фай карта, а после установки нет. искал долго дрова на нее потом
<User813[web]> а лучше дрова через менеджер ставить или руками
<User813[web]> на видео карту
<Iorik> через менеджер
<[Raiden]> 50на50 ))
<User813[web]> Я систему ставил но при загрезке года надпись Ubuntu на экране полосы цвета радуги как это убрать
<User262[web]> SoundMax ADI1988 Audio Linux Driver  как установить
<User262[web]> ку ку
<User262[web]> SoundMax ADI1988 Audio Linux Driver  как установить
<[Raiden]> есл иработает, то лучше не трогай то чего не знаешь
<[Raiden]> или сам читай
<User262[web]> звук то есть просто на диске от материнке есть вот и спросил
<no[grub]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<baronos> наконец то установил груб)
<only_you> а до етого лило был?)
<baronos> вообще не было его)
<baronos> ни какого)
<[Raiden]> У бароноса святой дух загружал ос
<baronos> болванка уже затерлась в ноль, и на установке груб вылзла ошибка, ну я продолжил без неё, думал через grub rescue сделаю, а тут фиг, кое как загрузил не менее потрепаный диск с убунту 9,10 который кое как загрузился, и через чрут
<baronos> установил кое как)
<baronos> болванка уже затерлась в ноль, и на установке груб вылзла ошибка, ну я продолжил без неё, думал через grub rescue сделаю, а тут фиг, кое как загрузил не менее потрепаный диск с убунту 9,10 который кое как загрузился, и через чрут
<baronos> установил кое как)
<baronos> болванка уже затерлась в ноль, и на установке груб вылзла ошибка, ну я продолжил без неё, думал через grub rescue сделаю, а тут фиг, кое как загрузил не менее потрепаный диск с убунту 9,10 который кое как загрузился, и через чрут
<baronos> установил кое как)
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> ой сорри
<baronos> вичат повис((
<[Raiden]> По что ты так себя не любишь?
<[Raiden]> поставь релиз и пользуйся
<[Raiden]> и времени больше будет, тем более весна уже на дворе
<Evilkiss> Салют!
<Lex_Sh> baronos: у тебя что, биос не грузит с флешек?
<Lex_Sh> у меня с диска бубунта тока с третьего раза поставилась)
<baronos> Lex_Sh: гыы у меня флешек нет :D
<Lex_Sh> всё время гденить висло
<Lex_Sh> в наше время вероятность того что под рукой нет дисков больше чем флешек)
<User577[web]> Здравствуйте!
<Lex_Sh> утра
<baronos> [Raiden]: весна? ща ДЕ поставится, сфотаю свою весну в теплом краснодаском крае :D
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_Sh> гг
<Lex_Sh> да у нас тоже та ещё весна)
<[Raiden]> Ну а чо, в Москве в пуховике уже жарковато
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> то что не холодно, это да. Но снег уже третьий день идет сугробы ппц, сосульки с крыши до подоконника доползли, сбивал сегодня :)
<Evilkiss> Есть тут легионеры?
<baronos> User577[web]: что сломал?)
<Evilkiss> Вопрос дня: Какой драйвер отвечает в Ubuntu за чтение порта к которому подключен usb keypad?
<Lex_Sh> ппц
<Lex_Sh> в mc f10 перехватывает меню терминала
<openvoid> везде перехватывает, даже в виртуабокс
<baronos> Lex_Sh: на форуме арча есть решение этой проблемы)
<Lex_Sh> бгг
<Lex_Sh> на форуме арча лечение фишек юнити?)
<baronos> нет, это гтк3 проблема
<Lex_Sh> хм
<Lex_Sh> вроде в г3 не замечал
<baronos> и там тоже так же, но в федоре уже залатали её, а вдругих дистрах типа генту хз. В дебиан и убунту она еще есть.
<Lex_Sh> ну в генте я такого не замечал
<baronos> Lex_Sh: там решение для терминала только получится в других окнах так же будет ф10
<Lex_Sh> я забыл чё хотел сделать
<baronos> снести юнити?
<Lex_Sh> а, генту собрать)
<Lex_Sh> и пойти попить пива
<Evilkiss> Так, что ни кто не сможет помочь с вопросом дня?
<XuMuK> Evilkiss: а чо за вапрос то?
<TheFalkorr> baronos: прекрати развращать адептов
<TheFalkorr> негросмерть
<baronos> TheFalkorr: хехе :)
<Evilkiss> XuMuK: в начале написал же....
<Evilkiss> XuMuK: Вопрос дня: Какой драйвер отвечает в Ubuntu за чтение порта к которому подключен usb keypad?
<baronos> там походу модуль у ядра какой то отвечает.
<[Raiden]> lsusb , dmesg , lshw думаю помогут выяснить
<[Raiden]> и lsmod
<baronos> как выводить построчно в консоли?
<[Raiden]> ты сколько месяцев  в лине?
<[Raiden]> less
<Evilkiss> это вы мне отвечаете?
<[Raiden]> more - без плавной прокрутки страницами
<baronos> в лине это одно, а в консоли это другое :)
<[Raiden]> Evilkiss: нет
<sharikoff> #!/bin/bash
<sharikoff> while read LINE
<sharikoff> do
<sharikoff>   echo $LINE
<sharikoff> done < $FILE
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: ясно
<[Raiden]> Evilkiss: про lsusb и т.д. тебе
<[Raiden]> sharikoff понял вопрос по другому ,но тоже верно )
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: и что это мне даст? Мне нужно знать, как проходить чтение знаков на моём keypade?
<baronos> Lex_S: ты еще не снес убунту?
<Lex_S> неа)
<Lex_S> а надо?)
<baronos> Lex_S: я так понимаю у тебя адсл в режиме роутера, и инет по dhcp настраивается?
<Lex_S> эм
<Lex_S> ну в убунте наверно да
<Lex_S> я тут не настраивал ничего
<baronos> Lex_S: установлен у тебя этот пакет apt-cache policy dhcpcd
<Lex_S> неа
<baronos> спс)
<[Raiden]> Evilkiss: твой вопрос звучал иначе, я на него отвечал
<baronos> Lex_S: а apt-cache policy network-manager ? и apt-cache policy network-manager-gnome
<[Raiden]> dmesg |grep Key
<[Raiden]> [    2.244019] generic-usb 0003:0B38:0003.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [USB-compliant keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.2-2/input0
<[Raiden]> generic-usb - драйвер
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: tail -13 /var/log/Xorg.0.log... вот этой командой,я узнал, что используется драйвер evdev...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в оригинале небыл ов общем про xorg, было про клаву и юсб
<[Raiden]> задавайте подробные вопросы
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: я и не говорил ничего про xorg...я просто этой командой увидел, что там говорится про драйвер evdev
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: [  3452.742] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'USB Compliant Keypad'
<Evilkiss> [  3452.742] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so
<[Raiden]> возможно это то, что ты хотел найти
<[Raiden]> но сначала ты спросил: [19:24:38] [Evilkiss]XuMuK: Вопрос дня: Какой драйвер отвечает в Ubuntu за чтение порта к которому подключен usb keypad?
<[Raiden]> Я просто рекомендую подробней задавать вопросы.
<TheFalkorr> !q2
<ubuntuhelp> Какой вопрос - такой ответ. Недовольны? Учитесь задавать конкретные и правильные вопросы.
<TheFalkorr> же
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: ну,да..задал...а почему мне тогда xorg пишет, что используется драйвер evdev,а твоей командой generic-usb....и какой из них тогда?
<TheFalkorr> драйвер иксов != модуль ядра
<TheFalkorr> ты говоришь, что я езжу на шинах, а механик, что на 95 бензине. и кому верить?
<[Raiden]> они оба работают , я думаю. евдев скорее всего какая-то приблуда для автонастройки устройств ввода в Xorg
<[Raiden]> но при подключении моей клавы к юсб, сначала используется generic-usb драйвер, точнее ядро об этом пишет
<[Raiden]> а подробней я не моуг скаать
 * [Raiden] думает что его опечатки неповторимы
<TheFalkorr> увдев - это драйвер иксов для взаимодействия. как нувьё для невидии.удали нувье и иксы - у тя все равно будет показана консоль.ибо ядро работает
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: ок...будем знать. Вот обьясните мне...как понять вопрос: Расскажи про usb structure. Как usb ports общаются с drivers....
<[Raiden]> фиг знает, ест ьещё дрова на само юсб
<[Raiden]> контроллеры разные бывают и т.д.
<[Raiden]> как это всё работает я не в курсе
<[Raiden]> Evilkiss: скажи, вопрос слишком широкий пуст ьуточнят что имели в виду ))
<shenmue> пыщ люди
<shenmue> как температуру кпу глянуть?
<[Raiden]> !sensors
<ubuntuhelp> Полезную информацию про lm-sensors можно найти тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/lm_sensors и на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<[Raiden]> работа с юсб видимо начинается с  usbcore  , этот драйвер гружится, потом какие-т второстепенные в зависимости от тог очто продетектилось. Но я могу врать, не прораммер
<shenmue> из того что там написанно для гнома два ничо не катит
<shenmue> и собстна мне б в консоли глянуть состояние кпу =)
<shenmue> посмотрим что скажет гугол
<baronos> тыщ
<[Raiden]> shenmue: в гном2 ест ьсвой апплет для датчиков
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: гном2?Оо
<shenmue> [Raiden] а у меня гном три
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: lm-sensors - эт консольная утилита
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: и ей глубоко плевать на версию гнома
<shenmue> TheFalkorr ты инструкцию прочитай потом бузи
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: Я тоже заметил, что через usbcore,а потом уже всякие другие
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: а зачем?ты установи и все
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: спасибо
<[Raiden]> shenmue: 1. ссзб , 2. юзай консольку , как описано по линкам , либо посмотри скринлеты - там есть те что показывают инфу с датчиков.
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: или ты не можешь использовать утилиту без гуевой надстройки?просто sensors вписать в терминал уже не модно?
<[Raiden]> что касается скринлетов, то там есть rings
<shenmue> нет что бы сразу написать команду
<[Raiden]> я 1 вреям от них тащился http://dpk.com.ua/files/pics/dckkk2cj_416gtdmvwgm_b.png
<shenmue> просто материнка новая... за охлаждение переживаю
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.kz/uploads/images/00/00/01/2011/10/08/265a0e.png
<[Raiden]> коньки ещё есть со скриптами луа, в виде датчиков-колец
<[Raiden]> увлекся )
<[Raiden]> кстати, если говорить про лмсенсорс, то я сталкивался с враньем и потом узнал что через их конфиг можно тюнить показания датчиков
<shenmue> [Raiden] слуш мне просто узнать температуру кпу надо было
<shenmue> и всё =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> пример коньков https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TWOFYELY-2I/AAAAAAAADFg/UIw1miynTqs/conkyx3.png
<[Raiden]> там првда с загрузкой, но можно и с температурой.
<[Raiden]> так, всё, я остановился
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://regmedia.co.uk/2012/03/02/start_mess_large.jpg
<[Raiden]> тихий ужас
<shenmue> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0303/h_1330791738_7728527_316b54f3d0.png вот тихий ужас
<shenmue> из года в год этот глюк бесит
<shenmue> посвещается всем любителям гномощели
<baronos> эт только на маленьком разрешении так
<shenmue> ну это логично да. на маленьких экранах больше пространства .
<shenmue> baronos спрашивал не. циманом щюпал?
<baronos> shenmue: ага, и еще раз скажу, что аля "виндо-кде'шный" ифейс на гтк даже больше видеть не хочу))
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: из года в год?гномощели всего год
<shenmue> кстати замена матери никак не повлияло на ос. работает как часы котоые сбились на три часа вперед
<baronos> часы у меня сбиваются из-за батареи cmos я её перекидываю с матери на мать) а вообще это классно что железо понеял и дальше работай)
<shenmue> + 2 планки памяти воткнул. думал uid хардов сбросится.
<shenmue> или как там они называются. вообще полет нормальный
<baronos> если к релизу эпифани будет иметь гном акк с хранением паролей и так далее по типу хрома, и будет speeddial, то останусь на нем)
<baronos> gdm 3.2.1 воткнул, кернель паник пока нет, перезагрузился 3 раза :D
<shenmue> baronos конфигурялки для гнома пока нет на вроде gnome color chooser ?
<shenmue> http://mintlinux.ru/upload/blogs/98c32c93edbcc3496c99a5296ceb8214.png.jpg хочу снова все компактное а не жирность во всей красе
<[Raiden]> лет через 10 ктонить напишет копию этой программы для гтк3
<[Raiden]> у меня никаких сомнений в этом
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> у меня тоже
<[Raiden]> во, баронос, в тебе энтузиазма много. Учи питон или яву, изучи строние гтк тем. И напиши уже нам морду для настройки
<shenmue> видимо это буду я потому что
<[Raiden]> кто , если не я? (с)
<baronos> я бы с удовольствием, но не могу победить в себе усидчивость (
<[Raiden]> в общем вот что я вам скажу, гном равиваетя по системе - не нравится - иди сам пиши.
<[Raiden]> как в прочем и все остальные.  Но некоторые другие делают опции и функционал, который может реально пригодиться.
<[Raiden]> т.е. с оглядкой на то что есть юзер  и он разный
<shenmue> а некоторые его потом выпиливают =(
<TheFalkorr> baronos: допиши к твик тулу
<[Raiden]> сорь если что, у меня просто негодование по поводу того каким стал гном никак не проходит
<shenmue> у меня тоже
<baronos> вообще пуля г3,3,90 ) осталось выяснить почему паник когда раздел /home отдельно )
<Coder_Gosha> Подскажите что за шрифты в ubuntu 12.04
<shenmue> кстати чел у которого купил материнку втирал мне что винду переставять придется
<[Raiden]> Coder_Gosha: ubuntu
<Coder_Gosha> а в 11.10 другие были?
<[Raiden]> и наверное санс местами, который на самом деле дежавю санс
<Coder_Gosha> всмысле их допилили?
<[Raiden]> не знаю.
<[Raiden]> сравните версию пакетов ) или размеры шрифтов
<[Raiden]> или даты  файлов
<Coder_Gosha> а скачать где можно не подскажите у меня дистриб другой
<[Raiden]> вообще я не слышал что бы нвоые выходили
<[Raiden]> http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Coder_Gosha> аа хотя вот в репах нашел извините за вопрос
<Coder_Gosha> у меня вопрос такой на нетбуке ubuntu 10.04 ядро 3.0.14 после ухода в ждущий режим и выхода после перезагруззки слетает Grub2
<Coder_Gosha> Есть какие нибудь предположения
<shenmue> а что значит слетает?
<TheFalkorr> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/zIQJO
<Coder_Gosha> Я бы даже не сказал слетает ( нут долго долго пытается загрузить grub) черный экран при этом. Но вот если LiveUSB то он потупит и включится после этого и обычный граб работает
<baronos> наутилус гад, шрифты не принимает которые я поставил в системе.
<[Raiden]> кильни его
 * baronos покраснел
<baronos> ооо убунту со своим альтом и худом все привычные комбинации гшнома сбила)
<markmx> кто активно юзает ffprobe?
<nF0rc3r> Всем хай. Подскажите можно ли из автозупуска отключить: "Связка ключей GNOME: компонент PKCS#11" и "Связка ключей GNOME: SSH-агент" и зачем они нужны?
<nF0rc3r> *автозапуска
<shenmue> можна
<openvoid> вайфай может перестать работать
<openvoid> те сохранение его ключей
 * baronos нашел для себя квест.
<[Raiden]> поиграй лучше в ожидание релиза.  Там уже не будет твоего бсода , с большой вероятностью )
<baronos> сначала фильм, потом квест)
<shenmue> что за квест?
<shenmue> и фильм?
<Akademik> вечер добрый, господа
<Akademik> есть проблемка с рабочим столом на xubuntu... http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=184921.0 - здесь расписывал утром
<Akademik> по существу - Screenlets залочил desktop от изменений фона. в чем может быть проблема?
<baronos> shenmue: Вышибала классный кин)))
<shenmue> Akademik  убить скрилет сменить обою
<shenmue> Akademik в тхунаре возможна галлочка убрана. он же рисует рабочий стол в крыске. надо настройки копать
<shenmue> аа... он ушел .. =(
<User016[web]> добрый вечер
<User016[web]> поскажите как через Livecd подмонтировать зашифрованный домашний каталог и скачать файлы?
<User016[web]> поскажите как через Livecd подмонтировать зашифрованный домашний каталог и скачать файлы?
<openvoid> ключ записал или сохранил при первом запуске?
<User016[web]> да
<openvoid> sudo mount -t ecryptfs /home/username/.Private /home/username/Private
<User016[web]> а ключ куда потом?
<openvoid> спросит
<User016[web]> ок смотрю
<openvoid> хотя вроде спросит другое
<User016[web]> ЧТо? пароль?
<openvoid> по английски понимаешь?
<openvoid> я просто сам не пробовал - сейчас в гугле нашёл кое-что
<User016[web]> не много
<User016[web]> давай взгляну
<openvoid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<openvoid> раздел Live CD method of opening a encrypted home directory
<openvoid> там два способа - длинный но простой, и короткий но сложный
<Kyshtynbai> Мужики, а бывало у кого-нибудь во втором гноме, чтобы элементы внешней панели после перезагрузки рандомно менялись местами? Несмотря на то, что они прикреплены? Можно ли как-то вернуть панели дефолтные значения?
<Kyshtynbai> *верхней панели
<User016[web]> passphrase - это пароль?
<User016[web]> Select cipher:   1) aes: blocksize = 16; min keysize = 16; max keysize = 32 (not loaded)  2) blowfish: blocksize = 16; min keysize = 16; max keysize = 56 (not loaded)  3) des3_ede: blocksize = 8; min keysize = 24; max keysize = 24 (not loaded)  4) cast6: blocksize = 16; min keysize = 16; max keysize = 32 (not loaded)  5) cast5: blocksize = 8; min keysize = 5; max keysize = 16 (not loaded)
<User016[web]> это что?
<Kyshtynbai> алгоритмы шифрования видимо
<openvoid> вроде он по введенному шифру сам догадывается что это
<openvoid> или спрашивает
<User016[web]> угу
<User016[web]> а что ему нужно ответить?
<shenmue> верни награбленное
<openvoid> пробовать разное, пока не подойдет
<openvoid> aes
<openvoid> далее 16
<User016[web]> ок
<User016[web]> Selection [aes]: aes Select key bytes:   1) 16  2) 32  3) 24 Selection [16]: 16 Enable plaintext passthrough (y/n) [n]: n Enable filename encryption (y/n) [n]: n Attempting to mount with the following options:   ecryptfs_unlink_sigs   ecryptfs_key_bytes=16   ecryptfs_cipher=aes   ecryptfs_sig=b4ba525c8539ca42 Error mounting eCryptfs: [-20] Not a directory Check your system logs; visit <http://launchpad.net/ecryptfs>
<User016[web]> вот что получил
<openvoid> на fileaname encryption надо было y
<openvoid> и тогда он спросит ещё какой то ключ
<openvoid> на Passphrase надо отвечать mount password указанный при создании системы
<openvoid> а на filename encryption key  в квадратных скобках вроде записанный ключ
<baronos> такс, мне всего то навсего надо 1) Сделать бэкап нынешнего /home 2) примонтировать чистый раздел к /home и залить на него бэкап. 3) Прописать в fstab. Верно? :)
<openvoid> User016[web], тут кратко и по русски http://me0wth.ru/post/2577698638
<User016[web]> ок смотрю
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем привет!!!
<Kyshtynbai> ку.
<shenmue> мне тут опера втирает что у гугла сертификаты просроченны
<shenmue> вах как нехорошо
<fstab> у кого /home отдельно, как выглядит строка его fstab?)
<shenmue> у меня. выглядит она прикольно
<fstab> хехе)
<UNIm95> fstab c таким-то ником и не знать....
<fstab> последние парамметры какие получаются после файловой системы?)
<fstab> корень выглядит так UUID=89b4e5d2-3238-4792-b587-131546a16076 /    ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1 , а вот у хом что там?)
<shenmue>  # /home was on /dev/sdb1 during installation
<shenmue> UUID=eb0b6822-f4d7-4a45-98a8-9271f25e552d /home           ext4    defaults
<fstab> спс
<shenmue> я же говорил что прикольно
<openvoid> так же как и / только /home
<shenmue> openvoid у меня мультик новый. не отвлекай =)
<baronos> усё сделал квест с /home разделом))
<User016[web]> не во всем разобрался, но всё равно спасибо огромное
<Hariec> Всем привет. Кто нибудь уже использовал owncloud ?
<Hariec> Возможно с android
<baronos> надо бы образ забекапить получившейся убунту :D
<only_you> не могу установить убунту с флешки. при попытке загрузится с флешки, пишет - boot error. записывал unetbootin'ом. уже 2 флешки перепробовал..
<only_you> на другом ноуте с етой же флешки загружается. в чем трабла?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-03-04
<TheFalkorr> openvoid: а яка версия бубунты?
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг понг понг...
<useall> пук
<myrmidette> может кто-нибудь помочь отредактировать видео? формат .ogm, хочу убрать первые семнадцать секунд. Когда попробовал отредактировать с ffmpeg, выдало ошибкиу http://pastebin.com/XEARYVaR . ЧЯДНТ?
<geek_paTroll> avidemux
<geek_paTroll> заюзай и все
<myrmidette> а на какие кнопки нажимать?
<myrmidette> что-не получается
<myrmidette> нажал кнопку selection start, а он взял и выдал: http://pastebin.com/gKKYqrpY
<andrex> myrmidette: похоже у тебя декодера какогото нет, не нравится ему ogm
<andrex> и avidemux тут не спасёт такак использует ffmpeg)
<Kyshtynbai> +
<useall> а если раздел /boot - размещен на флешке,система грузится,в процессе работы флешка вынимается,что-получается?ОС сможет работать с отмонтированным /boot ? никаких последствий на работу ОС это не окажет? или..?
<useall> каков дифференциальный анализ?
<useall> и еще,на загрузчик можно установить пароль,этот пароль устанавливается на GRUB и хранится в /boot ? а где и в каком виде?
<sharikoff> пароль хранится в файле menu.lst в открытом виде
<sharikoff> или хеши
<useall> sharikoff:спасибо
<mozilla92> не подскажите версию стабильного ядра?
<mozilla92> не подскажите команду как вывести все зависимости для сборки программы из  исходников?
<baronos> кернель 3,2,9
<mozilla92> это на 12,04?
<baronos> http://www.kernel.org/
<mozilla92> а на счет второго вопроса не в курсе?
<baronos> в исходниках редми или инсталл смотри там обычно описание идет зависимостей
<mozilla92> спасибо за помощь!
<zgr> интересно, что он делать собирался
<andrex> мозг себе выносить
<andrex> сборкай ведра
<andrex> наверно
<andrex> о*
<staff_nowa> всем привет, как убивать процессы, если система полностью повисла. Допустим музыка играет и окна затемнённые (повисшые) и ничего делать не даёт. Как убить такие процессы. Другой терминал тоже запускать не дёт
<staff_nowa> даёт *
<andrex> из консоли
<staff_nowa> какой. если не запускается
<staff_nowa> ctrl+alt+и номер консоли?
<staff_nowa> F1, F2
<andrex> контрл + альт + ф№
<staff_nowa> хмм, даже консоль не запускалась. Странно.... Или удалённый ssh поставить и если трындец с другого пк пробовать убивать удалённо?
<andrex> !sysrq
<ubuntuhelp> Вы можете попробовать корректно выключить и перезагрузить компьютер, нажав и удерживая кнопки Alt+PrintScreen, а затем набрать последовательно буквы r, e, i, s, u, b. См: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key http://www.script-coding.info/Dzen_1_7.html#9.
<Kyshtynbai> Мужики, а бывало у кого-нибудь во втором гноме, чтобы элементы верхней панели после перезагрузки рандомно менялись местами? Несмотря на то, что они прикреплены? Можно ли как-то вернуть панели дефолтные значения?
<Kyshtynbai> И в догонку, где в гном2 хранятся настйроки внешней панели, чтобы их забекапить на такой случай?
<andrex> бывало раньше в 9 версии бубунты
<Kyshtynbai> у меня такое и 10.10 и 10.04
<andrex> ~/ config и gconf гдето в этих местах впринципе можно обе папки забекапить
<Kyshtynbai> Спасибо!
<andrex> названия с . точки начинаются
<staff_nowa> ы можете попробовать корректно выключить и перезагрузить компьютер, нажав и удерживая кнопки Alt+PrintScree screen shot делает :D
<Kyshtynbai> Да не принт скрин а SysRq
<Kyshtynbai> то есть если это ноут, то видимо фн надо также нажимать...
<staff_nowa> да ноут и клавиша на том же месте
<useall> ctrl+alt+Sys Rq+BUISER
<Kyshtynbai> По моему всё же REISUB, там последовательность важна.
<useall> да, возможно, просто запоминается хорошо как - BUISER
<staff_nowa> да я вот не могу даже попасть туда что вы имеете ввиду. или оно при рабочей системе не работает?
<Kyshtynbai> попасть куда ты не можешь? попробуй нажимать Fn+alt+SysRq+ далее последовательно с интервалом в пару секунд +R+E+I+S+U+B
<staff_nowa> хмм ок попробую
<staff_nowa> отжимать не надо fn+alt+SqsRq?
<staff_nowa> когда вводить ту комбинацию
<useall> нет
<Kyshtynbai> когда угодно
<Kyshtynbai> в смысле нет, отжимать не надо.
<staff_nowa> ха тут значит нужно три руки :D клава то не в одном месте :D
<useall> в рот возьми...да нет же, карандаш!
<andrex> да каждая буква имеет соё значение жмутся по оддельности на вики почитай значения и сделай что нужно, хватит велосипед 5 колёсный городить из запорожца
<FredyBackSlash> Доброго всем.
<User374[web]> привет
<FredyBackSlash> У меня вот такой вопрос, заня PID прцесса запущеного в фоне я могу как-то подключиться к нему из консоли и посмотреть что от нами сейчас пишет?
<sharikoff> FredyBackSlash: fg и bg посмотри в нете чо такое
<FredyBackSlash> sharikoff: Эти я знаю, но они я так понял подключаются к тем процессам кого специально отключили Ctrl+Z например Тогда и ИД задачи есть
<FredyBackSlash> а у меня только PID процесса
<FredyBackSlash> не присязаного к терминаллу
<FredyBackSlash> ps -fC php
<FredyBackSlash> UID        PID  PPID  C STIME TTY          TIME CMD
<FredyBackSlash> root     10085     1  0 13:37 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/php uploader.php rss 139
<sharikoff> запускай через screen
<sharikoff> а будешь сюда постить не прочитав топик - накажу
<sharikoff> =)
<FredyBackSlash> sharikoff: я прочитал, тут-же меньше 4-х строк.
<sharikoff> о боже..
<sharikoff> короче
<useall> sharikoff:накажи его, накажи!
<FredyBackSlash> а подключиться к процессу не запусченого специально можно?
<sharikoff> или пускай через крон перенаправляя вывод в лог
<sharikoff> >log
<sharikoff> или nohup
<FredyBackSlash> sharikoff: не наказывайте меня.
<sharikoff> или screen
<FredyBackSlash> sharikoff: если-бы он у меня один был.
<sharikoff> а какие проблемы?
<sharikoff> открываешь файл
<sharikoff> и в каждой строчке по команде
<sharikoff> пишешь. потом делаешь a+x файл
<sharikoff> потом ./файл
<FredyBackSlash> они уже запускаются сами как надо, меня интересовало можно ли к уже запущеным процессам посмотреть что они там выводять
<sharikoff> прицепить к ним вывод в лог
<sharikoff> тока так
<sharikoff> имхо
<FredyBackSlash> sharikoff: ясно спасибо.
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: а разве в проц нет стдаута нигде?
<sharikoff> TheFalkorr: у меня нет проц =)
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: ты в винде?Оо
<sharikoff> а в линуксе может и есть
<sharikoff> не не в винде
<TheFalkorr> мак?
<TheFalkorr> он ж юникс тож
<sharikoff> угу
<TheFalkorr> он уметь должон
<sharikoff> не а
<sharikoff> TheFalkorr: http://nixcraft.com/all-about-freebsd-openbsd-netbsd/261-freebsd-no-proc-cpuinfo.html
<baronos> жаль что хром не умеер под ширину подстраивать текст на странице как в мобильных устройствах
<[Raiden]> Хорошо что есть фф...
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> там встроеная эта штука или расширение?
<[Raiden]> я не помню, но  помню что как-то делал, когда переходил с оперы.
<baronos> че то я не могу сформулировать для поиска запрос по этому поводу :D
<baronos> нашел, но как то она не на автомате это делает, хотя может это и к лучшему)
<Ragnareg> всем привет
<jlewka> народ, подскажите, а что с жесткими ссылками на каталоги?
<jlewka> много где встречаю, что их можно делать, даже --help говорит, но не работает же...
<[Raiden]> jlewka: либ осимволические либ оmount --bind папка  папка  - точка монтирования должна существовать
<[Raiden]> ой, пробелы не там
<[Raiden]> для фтп лучше второе
<[Raiden]> имхо
<jlewka> так ток в убунту или в ext?
<jlewka> ln -d вроде как для создание ссылог на каталоги..
<[Raiden]> либо в  экст*  , либ ов линукс вообще
<jlewka> хм.. щас книгу еще читаю, всеми хваленную,Unix и Linux руководствого системного администратора автора Эфи Немет...
<[Raiden]> jlewka: ну попробуй -д , от рута
<jlewka> тут написано что их можно создавать на каталоги...
<jlewka> вот я и не годую...
<[Raiden]> надеюсь ты знаеш ьчто хардлинки могут существовать в пределах одной фс
<jlewka> это да
<[Raiden]> короче бинд работает хорошо. Больше мне нечего добавить + я думаю что хардлинки на папки нельзя
<jlewka> ясно...
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/03/04/femen/ , там ссылка ешё на их жж
 * [Raiden] разбавил обсуждение сиськами
<[Raiden]> ))
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: Хай! Не знаешь случайно,где именно в гном2 хранятся настройки панелей? Т.е. описание её, какие на ней кнопки, аплеты и прочее?
<TheFalkorr> Kyshtynbai: .gconf
<[Raiden]> не помню , gconf-editor поищи  там поиском по panel
<[Raiden]> или в гуг лкак сбросить. Тема не редкая
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси1
<Kyshtynbai> *!
<venomi> добрый день
<venomi> нужна помощь
<venomi> у меня стоял xfce я поставил lxde и теперь выдает такое на каждом диске и главное на корневой папке
<venomi> Произошла ошибка при получении сведений о файле «/home/venomi/.gvfs»: Конечная точка передачи не подсоединена.
<venomi> хелп!!!!
<Evilkiss> Привет!
<Evilkiss> Кто-нибудь устанавливал Imon LCD в Ubuntu?
<User026[web]> доброго дня. есть вопрос. при проигрывании музыки(онлайн с сайта, звук в фильме и тп) звук по непонятным причинам "запинается". что это могло бы быть и как лечить? ubuntu 11.10
<baronos> качество интернета может быть, пробовал подгружать видео и потом смотреть?
<Kyshtynbai> как из косноли завершить сеанс? панели сбросил, они пропали, надо перезайти, желательно не перезагружаясь...
<User026[web]> исключено, если онлайн- прокешивается полностью, плюс при проигрывании любого файла с диска- таже беда. читал- многие говорят это pulseaudio барахлит
<Evilkiss> Kyshtynbai: logout?
<Kyshtynbai>  ТОчна.
<Kyshtynbai> Спасибо.
<Evilkiss> User026[web]: Pulseaudio всю свою жизнь барахлит
<User026[web]> <Evilkiss> рекомендуете снести?
<baronos> может альсаплагин тормозит
<Evilkiss> User026[web]: не рекомендую...геморой начнётся с другими прогами
<[Raiden]> всю это слишком
<[Raiden]> я использую пульс в 2 дистрах
<Evilkiss> [Raiden]: Всю, всю...
<User026[web]> <Evilkiss> что ж делать? слушать невозможно ничего и фильмы соответственно- раздражает дико
<venomi> все привет .у меня проблема поставил lxde b теперь года пытаюсь войти в некоторые папка (\home\<имя уч.записи >)Конечная точка передачи не подсоединена
<User026[web]> моя убунта- заика :(
<Evilkiss> User026[web]: А ты чем проигрываешь?
<venomi> Произошла ошибка при получении сведений о файле «/home/venomi/.gvfs»: Конечная точка передачи не подсоединена.
<baronos> может - й - ? не опечатался?)
<User026[web]> видео через vlc, музыку стандартным плеером, онлайн или хромиум или лисой.
<Evilkiss> User026[web]: Ну, что поделаешь, не все рождаются абсолютно здоровыми...вот твоя Ubuntu такой уродилась...
<User026[web]> <baronos> она конечно зайка) но
<openvoid> ~/.gvfs - точки монтирования виртуальной файловой системы внешних всяких ресурсов
<User026[web]>  <Evilkiss> у вас на форуме есть проблема аналогичная http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=182386.0 жаль ответа нет
<baronos> User026[web]: установи свежее ядро 3,2,9 например
<Evilkiss> User026[web]: Я и сам пока проблему не решил с pulseaudio....Вот жду, может её решили в убунте 12.04
<Evilkiss> User026[web]: Жду её релиза и устанавлю её
<User026[web]> <baronos> знать бы как :D
<User026[web]> *буду гуглить
<User026[web]> <Evilkiss> радует, что не я один такой юродивый)
<Evilkiss> Ни кто не использует тут IMON LCD тут?
<User165[web]> ku
<baronos> !ru
<ubuntuhelp> На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<User165[web]> понял
<nF0rc3r> Не подскажите что за настройка компиза. К примеру открыто три окна, перекрывающих друг друга. И какой эффект компиза делает так, что при его инициировании окна как бы уменьшаються и разводяться по рабочему чтолу, что бы их полностью было видно?
<[Raiden]> раньше был плагин tile
<Forever1nsane> кто-нибудь юзал Gaphor для UML диаграмм?
<Forever1nsane> как в нем сделать стиль диаграмм, как на скрине: http://gaphor.sourceforge.net/images/shot7.png
<[Raiden]> ктрл+ф7 в квине типа скале, но только для текущего приложения. Раньше как-то упустил это
<[Raiden]> в общем для преключения между окнами 1 приложения
<Cuba_013> поставил проксю sams+squid  все норм. подключаюсь по браузеру к серваку и не дорубаюсь чего он от меня хочет.  пишет мне это : SAMS installationsAccess denied for user 'azazel'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<[Raiden]> имхо сча самый фичастый вм квин https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faOQAgapQYQ
<[Raiden]> ну и компиз - если мертвые вм считать. Имхо его больше не равивают
<baronos> [Raiden]: у нас тоже будет такая фича :)
<[Raiden]> а в квине уже есть в кде 4.5
<[Raiden]> *в\с
<baronos> ну не сравнивай, гш еще молодой и с нуля делается почти)
<[Raiden]> зато проект Гном не молодой )
<venomi> помогите
<venomi> хочу поиграть в одну игру но она определяет мое положение и отправляет на ру сервер
<venomi> как сделать так чтоб она думала что я откуданить с европы
<baronos> dofus что ли?
<venomi> HON
<baronos> ааа
<baronos> ну прокси делай
<venomi> лол
<venomi> знал бы как тут бы не сидел )
<venomi> поподробнее плз
<baronos> найди в интернете прокси сервера, и в настройках соединения сделай. Не знаю как в lxde, но в гном3 это просто в два клика.
<venomi> хм спс
<venomi> а как ты узнал что у меня lxde
<venomi> )
<baronos> я бдю канал ;)
<venomi> ))
<venomi> ок гляну на xfce и гноме
<venomi> спс
<baronos> ну и прокси ищи естественно зарубежный, возможно даже китайский, вроди игра от туда
<venomi> ок спс
<pahan> Есть два компа с гигобитными сетевухасми, но на деле передать файл быстрей чем 11 мегабайт не выходит. Где проблема?
<baronos> воо случайно наткнулся на фильм про двух негров которые накурились травы выращенной на пепле их друга)
<Cuba_013> поставил я прокси . sams + squid на ubuntu . при подключении с браузера к серваку пишет мне The base squidlog not created or the user sams has no rights to connection to it
<Cuba_013> The base squidctrl not created or the user sams has no rights to connection to it
<Cuba_013> может кто сталкивался и знает куда лесть и что поправить?
<sharikoff>  ты перевести пробовал?
<Cuba_013> да. говорит что я базы не поствил
<Cuba_013> но они там есть
<Cuba_013> ладно . оставлю на завтра все это )
<sharikoff> какие базы
<sharikoff> откуда вас таких понабирали то..
<sharikoff> по бегущей строке чтоль.. ставьте винду. и сами позориться не будете и людей мучать
<sharikoff> хоспади куда мы катимся...мне страшно. я хочу свалить в канаду
<Iorik> а в канаде что, люди другие?
<sharikoff> жизнь другая
<sharikoff> у них имхо все для людей а тут все для денег
<Iorik> везде все для денег, только там это завуалированно
<Iorik> там еще более жесткий капитализм
<sharikoff> можно не в канаду, а в данию швецию исландию голландию
<sharikoff> маленькую нейтральную страну
<sharikoff> где нет говнокипений никаких
<sharikoff> никаких выборов
<Iorik> там, где уже все куплено заранее?
<sharikoff> у меня вот сын 3 месяца и мне срашно.
<sharikoff> у него нет будущего я щитаю
<sharikoff> тут всмысле
<sharikoff> потому что у меня нету стока денег чтоб ему это будущее обеспечить
<TheFalkorr> @voice sharikoff
<sharikoff> TheFalkorr: да все на выборах же =)
<TheFalkorr> неча народ смущать
<TheFalkorr> уж сюда то тащить весь этот мусор не надо
<sharikoff> ладно..
<Nor8> sharikoff: Ты слабак, борись за родину!!! )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Я тут для себя открыл тайловые возможности квина. Как минимум забавно )
<sharikoff> моя родина примерно 2 квадратных километра.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: "тайловые", а это что у нас?  )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: неперекрываемые окна kwin tiling  на ютубе поищи.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Ок, гляну сейчас
<TheFalkorr> @mode -q _d4vid
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А, ок, нормальная опция, но кубунту ради нее ставить не буду! )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а ты попробуй пересчитать все нормальные опции. Тогда гиря в сторону К  может перевесить :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Много жркт она и нет апплета управления питанием ))) И скринлетов тоже нет )))))
<[Raiden]> питание вроде теперь в тере показывается. Управляется там или нет не знаю, на десктопе сложно проверить
<[Raiden]> трее
<[Raiden]> вот жрет это есть. Однако у меня последняя пробелма с нехваткой рам была не в кде
<[Raiden]> если не считать сколько занято, а беспокоится только о нехватке, то последнее возможно никогда не возникнет , если есть 3-4гб рам )
<[Raiden]> *для 64бит
<[Raiden]> 32бит версия есть сколько хп
<[Raiden]> конец рекламного блока ))
<Nor8> )) У мея 64-бита
<_d4vid> поставил я восьмёрку на вбокс впечатления никакие. метро вообше гамно
<[Raiden]> в винде с этим проще. Семерка сможет очень долго запускать актуальные версии прогармм
<[Raiden]> *грамм
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Винда платная и уязвима для всякого рода вирусов и троянов, и это сразу ставит на ней крест ))))))
<sharikoff> Nor8: ты разве платил за нее хоть раз?
<Nor8> sharikoff:  Причем здесь я?
<sharikoff> а кто?
<TheFalkorr> Nor8: а ты ответь
<TheFalkorr> Nor8: ты выдал мысль
<sharikoff> за наколочки то отвечать надо =))
<Nor8> Достаточно того, что я ею не пользуюсь, остальное вторично!
<sharikoff> ну ты не авторитет =)
<sharikoff> в этом смысле конено
<sharikoff> *конечно
<TheFalkorr> да и конено
<Nor8> sharikoff: Это ты в своих двух квадратных километрах за "наколочки овечай", до конца срока! ))))
<sharikoff> будет заваруха -отвечу не переживай
<Nor8> sharikoff: )))
<Forever1nsane> кто в чем UML рисует в убунте?
<Forever1nsane> в винде розу юзал, а тут хз
<Forever1nsane> что-то ничего адекватного не могу отыскать
<Nor8> Forever1nsane: В центре приложений, в разделе програмирование смотрел?
<Forever1nsane> Nor8: смотрел по кейворду UML
<Forever1nsane> выдало всякие Амбрелло, Dia, еще что-то
<Forever1nsane> все перепробовал: там того нет, там этого
<Forever1nsane> хочется качественный продукт на уровне Rational Rose или ходя бы моделлера из Visual Studio
<Nor8> Там есть комбайны, вроде Netbeans, которые не только для умл, но и его могут уметь. Глянь в инфо.
<Forever1nsane> нетбинс знаю, пока не пробовал. еще идеи есть?
<Nor8> Нет, поскольку не интересовался специально вопросом.
<unreturned> аналога Rational Rose под Linux нету
<unreturned> Umbrella лучшее
<unreturned> что есть
<unreturned> Ну или плагины к eclipse
<Forever1nsane> абмрелла мне показалась печальной: нет автовыравниваний и автосайзов, масштабирования элементов нормального.
<Forever1nsane> но еще попробую, может на первый взгляд предвзято отнесся
<noyabr> проверка
<noyabr> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Nagliy> ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<noyabr> имелось ввиду ! и одна из команд
<noyabr> например !ls
<Nagliy> !
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<openvoid> и с простыми командами лучше в гугл
<Nagliy> ! help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Nagliy> =)
<openvoid> бот тоже в лучшую страницу гугла отправит
<jlewka> !mc
<ubuntuhelp> Midnight Commander (mc) уникальный двухпанельный менеджер с всеми необходимыми возможностями по серфингу по локальным файловым системам, ftp, smb, ssh ресурсам, по установке прав, редактированию текстовых конфигов.
<jlewka> !vi
<ubuntuhelp> Vi — стандартный текстовый редактор операционной системы UNIX, первую версию написал Билл Джой (Bill Joy) в 1976. Редактор vi построен на базе редактора командной строки ex. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vi http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=15731.0
<jlewka> !emasc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='emasc'
<jlewka> !emacs
<ubuntuhelp> Текстовые редакторы Gedit (Gnome) , Kate (KDE) , Mousepad (Xfce4) - Для терминала: nano , vi/vim, emacs - Для HTML/CSS редакторы, см. !html Для программирования редакторов и IDE, смотри !code
<jlewka> !code
<ubuntuhelp> IDE/Программы для кодинга: Терминальные: vi/vim, emacs. KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello. GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida
<jlewka> gedit для программирования?
<[Raiden]> почему нет?
<[Raiden]> kate правда лучше
<_d4vid> путин выграл
<Nagliy> ! linux
<ubuntuhelp> Linux - это ядро операционной системы Ubuntu. Многие операционные системы используют ядро Linux. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_(ядро) и http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Nagliy> ! linux mint
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='linux mint'
<Nagliy> ! mint
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='mint'
<[Raiden]> как тонко про ядро и ос
<[Raiden]> хотя верно
<[Raiden]> я тоже считаю что дистрибутивы надо считать за ос
<[Raiden]> я в сусе ос , вы в убунту ос. И у нас с вами разыне песочницы )
<Nagliy> ! apache
<ubuntuhelp> LAMP является аббревиатурой для Linux-серверов Apache MySQL-PHP. За помощью в создании LAMP на Ubuntu, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=2814.0 http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=8265.0
<[Raiden]> ...и отдайте мой совок ))
<[Raiden]> так, шутка
<[Raiden]> Nagliy: в википедию сходи, там больше
<Nagliy> ! Aircrack-ng
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Aircrack-ng'
<noyabr> кто что считает о xubuntu? подойдет данный дистррибутив для нетбука?
<[Raiden]> да, вполне
<Nagliy> Пойдет
<noyabr> ок)
<Nagliy> Вот не плохая сборка http://nnm-club.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=406371
<noyabr> спасибо)
<baronos> xubuntu имеет свой официальный сайт, нефиг давать ссылки на всякие сборки.
<Iorik> вот скажу на своем опыте - что ксубунту, что гном - все одно. гном даже легче. у меня ксубунту оперативы больше жрала и проц сильней нагружала
<Iorik> лучше lxde ставить
<[Raiden]> гном2 тоже достаточно был легкий для ноутбука.
<[Raiden]> ну или смотря для чего
<[Raiden]> если там видео пережимать, то хоть в лубунте, хоть в кде
<[Raiden]> 1 фиг
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> пыщ
<only_you> 12.04 няшка ^_^
<shenmue> шустрая? прожорлливая?
<only_you> шустрая
<only_you> визуально..
<shenmue> я юнити видел толькоо в бете 11 04 версии
<shenmue> скажем так. я не понял что это было
<only_you> ну такое...
<only_you> гибрид чего-то с чем-то :-D
<baronos> это была большая буква Г во весь экран)
<shenmue> ну да в принципе. панель и док в букву г складываются
<bosyi> http://fs.ua/video/serials/i102427
<baronos> shenmue: я ща ставть элемнтари луна буду, свеженька сборочка )
<baronos> ох забанят щас когото
<shenmue> baronos так я жду вроде юпитер след версия называется. на лтс 12
<bosyi> оно платное?
<[Raiden]> bosyi: фильмы с lah.ru есть на рутрекере
<baronos> shenmue: ща я образ докачал c launchpad.net/luna
<baronos> ну и на канале элементари говорят про неё)
<bosyi> онлайн удобнее
<shenmue> скачай. залей на ютьюб. и смотри
<shenmue> в убогом онлайн качестве
<baronos> shenmue: на 12,04 построеная, ща заценим, компиз будешь помагать включать)
<shenmue> он по моему конфликтует нынче с гтк три
<shenmue> так что тихо сиди на мутторе
<[Raiden]> компиз не конфликтует
<[Raiden]> иначе бы юнити совсем поплохело
<shenmue> по моемуууу баранос не сидит на гш. а всё видео и картинки что он присылал гуглились и менялся копирайт =)
<[Raiden]> он его ставит, настраивает ,выражает недовольсво и ставит снова
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> эмм эт вы о чем?))
<shenmue> о твой привычке менять ос каждые три дня
<Lex_Sh> )))
<baronos> хехе) ну надо же видеть врага в лицо))
<baronos> инсталятор луна помоему от 11,04
<[Raiden]> lbcrjdfz nekpf gfkbvgctcn yfexbkfcm uhfaabrb ghjbpdjlbntkmyjcnb ltkfnm
<[Raiden]> omg
<[Raiden]> дисковая хрень palimpsest научилась граффики производительности рисовать http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0305/h_1330892981_1566904_1eabc4c7f9.png
<shenmue> хм.. если судит по зеленым точкам..
<shenmue> то я все равно не понимаю чо там нарисованно
<baronos> пантеон терминал даже ничего так, и прикольный ДМ)
<baronos> Первая ДЕ которая в виртуалке не тормозит )
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0305/h_1330894260_3451916_5a19e772d5.png
<[Raiden]> хотя не моуг сказат ьчто летало ввиртуалке. Задача другая была - поакзать что гном3 не так страшен
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. может быть примерно таким как гном2
<baronos> прикольная будет элементари)
<_d4vid> <[Raiden]> у тебя кде 4.8?
<[Raiden]> да
<_d4vid> и как?
<[Raiden]> у мня есть некотоыре проблемы с падениями прогарммы akregator
<[Raiden]> в остальном ок
<_d4vid> ясно
<[Raiden]> 6 числа 4.8.1 , возможно пофиксят.
<_d4vid> изменения кде 4.7.4 есть?
<[Raiden]> если это не учитывать, то 4.7.4 стабильней
<_d4vid> ясно
<_d4vid> я решил сесть за кде
<_d4vid> пошупать
<_d4vid> качаю минт кде версию
<_d4vid> тоесть уже записиваю на диск
<[Raiden]> я не смотрел особо ченчлогов. гвенвиев пускается побыстрей и  в 4.8 переписали дельфин - большие папки быстрей открывает и анимация показа файлов появилась при ресайзе окна и т.д.
<baronos> Аптечку возьми с собой, огнетушитиль, ну там всякие диски на зеркало заднего ввида, собачку с качающейся головой и так далее в кде без это никуда))
<_d4vid> ок ^^
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_S> baronos: и ты туда же?
<[Raiden]> могу ещё добавить, что первого августа выйдет 4.9.
<_d4vid> охо
<_d4vid> что то они быстро
<_d4vid> а финальная когда?
<_d4vid> 4.10?
<Lex_S> гг
<[Raiden]> ну они все как бы финальные ) Релизы т.е. Какая будет последняя в ветке 4.х я не знаю. Со следущего года уже попрет 5.х
<_d4vid> ясно
<_d4vid> ты мне будеш помогать с кде? ну там если что то я не пойму как настроит и тд
<[Raiden]> если сам знаю то буду )
<_d4vid> спасибо.
<_d4vid> всё пошол я ставить мятку кде версию
<[Raiden]> это убунту иди дебиан эдишен? :)
<[Raiden]> или
<[Raiden]> я в минтах не варю
<Wings1yte>  кто подскажет как для proftpd настроить многопользовательский режим с различными правами пользователей на одни и те же папки?
<openvoid> создать дополнительные группы пользователей, добавить туда пользователей, на каталоги установить права этих отдельных групп
<Wings1yte> ух.. А силами конфига proftpd никак не сделать?
<openvoid> а пользователей ты в proftpd создаешь или в системе?
<[Raiden]> а профтпд вообще умеет сам пользователей держать, кроме анонимуса?
<[Raiden]> имхо только системные
<Wings1yte> вот я и не пойму как их в профтп создать. Через GUI он создает их как анонимов..
<Wings1yte> в общем примерно понял. Thank's )
<[Raiden]> там опция есть , выглядит примерно так DefaultRoot /home/ftp
<[Raiden]> тогда будет всех кидать в эту папку
<[Raiden]> а без неё в свою хомпапку
<[Raiden]> всех кроме анонима
<[Raiden]> больше в общем ничего не скажу )
<[Raiden]> возможно ещё для разных юзеров и групп можно расписать свои папки. Но в системе они должны существовать
<[Raiden]> на сколько я знаю
<Wings1yte> я не могу найти эту опцию в хелпе конфига. Можно только создать права вцелом к определенной папке.
<Wings1yte> и походу эти права будут действовать для всех пользователей.
<[Raiden]> смотрелка гвенвиев незаметно для меня научилась смотреть содержимое архивов http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0305/h_1330900113_6166787_27e6581a38.png
<safvenom> всем прив
<_d4vid> я за кде
<_d4vid> ^
<safvenom> я за Юнити ))
<[Raiden]> на гтк есть программа comix
<[Raiden]> смотрит тоже архивы с картинками
<[Raiden]> если кому интересно
<_d4vid> я заметил что у меня звука в флеше нет
<_d4vid> Рейден как починить?
<_d4vid> а не пашет..
<_d4vid> всё ок ^
<[Raiden]> ок
<_d4vid> посоветуй шрифт
<[Raiden]> Droid Sans
<_d4vid> ок
<[Raiden]> их много неплохих. В ирк клиенте у меня вообще monospace , но для ифейса он не очень
<[Raiden]> А вру, уже сменил , в чате Либерейшен санс )
<_d4vid> ок ^^
<_d4vid> спасибо
<[Raiden]> да в общем по вкусу. Единсвенное сглашивание есть смысл включить и уточнение среднее или легкое мне кадется лучше чем полное
<Lex_S> угу, лучше
<_d4vid> мне один шрифт так понравился .. с лора ша покажу
<_d4vid> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/7457879.png
<_d4vid> вот
<_d4vid> незнаю откудова его взять.
<[Raiden]> у автора спроси
<_d4vid> http://www.linux.org.ru/people/DoctorSinus/profile вот ом
<_d4vid> он*
<_d4vid> как с ним связатся незнаю .. меня на лоре нет.
<Lex_S> _d4vid: там же указаны все контактные данный
<Lex_S> е*
<_d4vid> ok
<Lex_S> или я чего-то не понял?
<_d4vid> не ты прав
<_d4vid> http://www9.picfront.org/token/b9rA/2012/03/05/2038497.png
<_d4vid> мой десктоп
<_d4vid> покамись так ^
<[Raiden]> включи на панели плазмойд  переключение рабочих столов и зайди в свойства. Там галка есть отдельынй набор виджетов для каждого стола
<[Raiden]> и в итоге можно иметь на каждом столе свой валлпапер и свои плазмойды
<[Raiden]> хотя может и никчему - хз )
<_d4vid> а где тут переключатель столов?
<[Raiden]> ну , у тебя его на панели нет. это плазмойд такой, его можно добавить на раб стол или на панель
<_d4vid> хорошо
<_d4vid> ша посмотрим
<[Raiden]> либ осам удалил, либо минтовцы такой дефолт сделали
<_d4vid> минтовцы
<_d4vid> я нечего не трогал
<_d4vid> всё добавил
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-25
<Hanno4ka> РОТА ПОДЪЁЁЁЁЁЁМ!!!!!
<|rapidsp|> да ланн?
<Hanno4ka> |rapidsp|: хватит дрыхнуть! уже понедельник и уже утро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а где завтрак?
<|rapidsp|> или хотя бы 100гр
 * JohnDoe_71Rus выдал |rapidsp| гирьку, погрызи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: а вы проспали завтрак)))
<Hanno4ka> |rapidsp|: а если что, в холодильнике есть новая бутылка красного вина - угощайся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: не выхожу из дома непокушамши. обычно
<Michael72> При первом запуске Kontact выскакивает сообщение об ошибке: "Unable to fetch item from backend (collection 756, resource -1)" - http://susepaste.org/36666761
<Michael72> При этом в консоле примерно на данном этапе можно увидеть сообщение: "Cannot connect to agent instance with identifier 'akonadi_maildir_resource_0', error message: 'Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.Akonadi.Resource.akonadi_maildir_resource_0': no such name'"
<|rapidsp|> Michael72: ну учетки настраивай. вроде "Личные данные" называется
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Hanno4ka> aleksei`: ку
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> с утра тхотут ))
<Hanno4ka> aleksei`: чё лыбишься?
<aleksei`> ну как бы рад, на работу пришёл ))
<|rapidsp|> наверное уже налили
<aleksei`> если бы ... заданий куча оставлена на листочках, весь моник заклеен
<Hanno4ka> говорила же, чтобы заначку не трогали
<tagezi> всем привет
<Hanno4ka> tagezi: и тебе тоже привет)
<jlewka> всем привет
<DEMOSS_PRO> 4 тебе привет
<jlewka> Такой вопрос, а при использовании связки nginx(висит на 80 порту) + apache2(висит на 81 порту), при заходе на сайт в адресной строке при писывает 81 порт. То бишь ссылка становятся следующей http://ip:81/path/to/...
<jlewka> Так и должно быть или я что то не так сделал?)
<DEMOSS_PRO> не должно быть такого
<jlewka> хм.. ясн, спасиб)
<DEMOSS_PRO> по какой статье настраиваЛ?
<jlewka> http://4debian.info/article/page/18-apache-nginx/
<jlewka> правда, с репами не заморачивался
<DEMOSS_PRO> Давай я тебе в приват отправлю Хороший и рабочий Материал
<DEMOSS_PRO> я по нему делал все работает
<DEMOSS_PRO> jIewka
<DEMOSS_PRO> jlewka, Лови ссылку в приват
<baronos> Test
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<baronos> Не любит заглавную букву
<DEMOSS_PRO> jlewka, получил?
<Emplitz> DEMOSS_PRO, а можешь мне тоже отправить ссылку?
<jlewka> DEMOSS_PRO да, спасибо)
<DEMOSS_PRO> https://debian.pro/147
<jlewka> а ты в этом хорошо разбираешься?
<iFalkorr> baronos: а угадай чем я дразниться буду сча?:)
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: размером?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: я ж не перед тобой дразниться буду а перед ним:)
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/a/8/8/2/a/fffb4fd237dbc6ec0fbc6b40da8.jpg
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: а я тут причем? может ты собираешься дразниться размером интернет-канала, или новым жестким на 100500 терабайт)))
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: суепр))))
<[Raiden]> да, качественная фотка...
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: теперь у меня на столе белка
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> достала уже эта зима(( весну, хочу весну!!!
<jlewka> DEMOSS_PRO о как, ток заметил что статья эта нашего инквизитора )
<DEMOSS_PRO> Ага инк жжод. Я с нее начал клепать сервпки  под вебку и заниматься виртуализацией
<DEMOSS_PRO> Собсно из за него я на этом канале. А так использую дебиан
<Hanno4ka> http://tweetping.net/
<vir0id> Hanno4ka это шо? вируc? =)
<Hanno4ka> vir0id: где? у тебя на убунте в c:\windows вирус нашелся? это не ко мне...
<jlewka> Hanno4ka wine ^_^ )
<vir0id> Hanno4ka а чё в убунте уже вируcы еcть?
<vir0id> круто
<aleksei`> это апасна
<Hanno4ka> vir0id: ну да, у меня как-то было типа нашлись вирусы... в убунте... писал, что они на c:/windows/system/ или как там, уже не помню)))
<snql> какие занимательные истории )
<baronos> ping
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<aleksei`> ну так это же в вайне вирусы)))
<aleksei`> а не в убунте
<vir0id> Hanno4ka и как ты c ними поcтупила? cперва унизила, а потом уничтожила?
<aleksei`> как там было в юнити трей открыть для всех программ?
<Hanno4ka> vir0id: я просто закрыла страничку в браузере и решила скачать книгу с другого сайта ;)
<vir0id> aleksei` ну так вайт жеж в убунте =)
<vir0id> вайн*
<aleksei`> у меня например виртуалка стоит которую я спецом заражаю чтоб проверить эффективность лечения
<vir0id> Hanno4ka какой книжный поcтупок
<aleksei`> и что тоже в убунте вирусы? )))
<vir0id> aleksei` ну конечно
<vir0id> =)
<jlewka> вирусы то есть, но не работают?)
<aleksei`> для линукса и свои есть рабочие
<aleksei`> просто их мало
<vir0id> Еcли ты заболел гриппом, значит в твоей квартире не безопаcно.
<aleksei`> это значит что Касперского звать в гости надо
<vir0id> Ты даш ему ключь?
<aleksei`> проще взять утилиту безплатную и просканить
<[Raiden]> Скоро на мобилках будет венигрет из ос http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/641983/
<[Raiden]> В 3 крепком орешке Брюс говорит что подумал, что у него на гоге мозоль в одном переводе, а в другом что грибок
<[Raiden]> Вот и верь потом переводчикам )
<Hanno4ka> честно говоря, мне всегда ссыкотно оплачивать покупки в инет- магазине, находясь в винде, для этого я всегда специально перезагружаюсь в убунту
<vir0id> [Raiden] нафик нужен этот венегрет Оc. В cкором будущем будет похрен какой телефон брать и c какой Оc на борту.
<[Raiden]> зачем нужен я не готов рассуждать. Суть в том что венигрет будет.
<Casilio> ж
<[Raiden]> а нафиг - тут масса причин
<[Raiden]> Неплохой пример размытия всего лишнего http://img11.nnm.ru/0/1/0/a/2/ce3c2cbce5d94acd9174923d542.jpg
<vir0id> [Raiden] ну понятно зачем это надо производителям, но зачем это нужно мне - хз
<vir0id> так же как и фильмы. cильмов cейчаc дафига, а толку нифига. вcё равно мотретcь нефик =)
<Casilio> типа истинный ценитель?
<vir0id> Casilio да нет, проcто мне не угодить =)
<^DEMOSS^> для расшаривания папки в /var  нужно просто подредактировать smb.conf  и рестартануть самбу ?
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: ^_^ где вы берете таких няшных белочек?
<[Raiden]> сча )
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: вот http://nnm.ru/blogs/mazzzhor333/belki-raznyh-vidov-na-fotografiyah-vysokogo-kachestva-dlya-ukrasheniya-rabochego-stola/
 * Hanno4ka чмокнула [Raiden] в щёчку
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: пасиба))
<[Raiden]> хехе
<[Raiden]> /me пошел глядеть не осталось ли помады
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: не осталось - я не люблю помады....
<[Raiden]> ок )
<Casilio> ubuntu 12.04. как сделать так, что бы неактивные окна немного затемнялись?
<baronos> В гш есть расширения, и в компиз вроде приблуда была
<baronos> А мне странно, у меня одно окно на один стол. И не помню чтоб юзал несколько окон. И чтоб еще выйдет не активные. Странно все это.
 * baronos отошел ибо странно
<Casilio> я ещё не оценил практическое значение кол-ва рабочих столов более одного
<iFalkorr> baronos: я проснулся и можно посмотреть... ходячего дедушку:)
<baronos> iFalkorr: приеду завтра домой. Дождусь двух ночи поставлю на закачку и погдяжу все послезавтра: D
<Scrimmer> baronos: превет мой самый лутший друх
<baronos> Даров) выспался?)
<Scrimmer> неа, я в 02 лёг :D
<Scrimmer> и в 7 встал (
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: а чего это ты так?
<Scrimmer> работа и универ
<snql> Hanno4ka << привет
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: собалезную...
<Hanno4ka> snql: и тебе тоже)
<Scrimmer> Hanno4ka: да че, на лекции выспался
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: тоже хорошо
<Hanno4ka> snql: хм... этот твой разделитель такие мысли навивает...
<snql> Hanno4ka << какие на этот раз?...
<snql> надеюсь не битовый сдвиг
<Hanno4ka> snql: пошлые...
<snql> пошлячка )
<Hanno4ka> snql: нет, cout << "Hello, world!"; короче, он у меня ассоциируется со словом "вставляет" %)
<jlewka> а я раньше считал себя пошляком...)
<jlewka> а оказывается я просто само невинность)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Сразу говорю, я к этому отношения не имею, просто размещаю линк :)
<[Raiden]> http://pollator.com/polls/which-linux-desktop-environment-are-you-using
<iFalkorr> а смысл в ней?
<snql> райден накрутил
<iFalkorr> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=188174.480
<iFalkorr> линк не мой, просто размещаю
<iFalkorr> смысла не больше, чем в его линке
<snql> Xfce популярнее убогого Gnome 3, кому то пора закрывать проект)
<[Raiden]> иногда смысла столько, сколько мы хотим видеть
<[Raiden]> На ресурсе минта другая картина http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=100787&start=360
<[Raiden]> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/2012-linuxquestions-org-members-choice-awards-104/desktop-environment-of-the-year-4175441851/
<[Raiden]> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/other-forums/community-fun/surveys-polls/477759-desktop-environment-do-you-use-opensuse-you-can-click-more-then-one-if-applicable-4.html
<[Raiden]> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=82934
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: ну знаешь ли, эти результаты нужно читать так - процент от всех пользователей, которые заходят\знают этот сайт и которые проголосовали...
<[Raiden]> ну естественно )
<[Raiden]> Однако первый линк не дистрозависимый
<[Raiden]> в теории
<iFalkorr> ну да. ведь первый сайт самый популярный среди всех пользователей линукса. все о нем знают. если ты о нем не знаешь - тебя потсоны не уважают:) так что он самый надежный линк:)
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: ты ведь о нем знала?
<_d4vid> Hanno4ka, привет .. где фотка?
<iFalkorr> ктонить яндекс.стор пробовал?
<[Raiden]> http://www.muktware.com/articles/3518/kde-voted-most-popular-desktop-environment
<[Raiden]> а тут юнити победило ) Что забавно, учитывая что её нету нигде ктоме убунты. Скорее всего туда часто пользователи убунты ходят
<[Raiden]> http://www.techmansworld.com/2012/05/poll-what-linux-desktop-environment-do.html
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: суся, федора и арч не согласны с тем, что юнити нет нигде, кроме убунты
<andrex> тоже себе захотели))
<[Raiden]> Опросники ещё сильно от времени зависят. Например весной 2012 у меня целый месяц гном3 стоял и использовался.
<[Raiden]> Интересней всего текущие или ближе к концу 2012 года
<[Raiden]> вот этот видимо был запущен в сентябре http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=332489
<Hanno4ka> _d4vid: ухты, прямо в лоб)))
<[Raiden]> с 2007 по 2010 чаще всего голоса набирает гном2, а кде либо столько же либо меньше. - это я могу сказат ькак интересующийся опросниками такого плана.
<_d4vid> Hanno4ka, ну на 8мое марта можешь тоже как я наехать)
<[Raiden]> с середины 2012 всё несколько иначе. И до 2007 года
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: а в чем вообще смысл таких опросников? или удобство использования дм сильно зависит от результатов такого опроса?
<Hanno4ka> _d4vid: все подарки были розданы еще в пятницу
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: 20:43:36      [Raiden] | иногда смысла столько, сколько мы хотим видеть
<[Raiden]> Степень зависимости сложно оценить. Но она есть\может быть.  10 человек будет использовать твою программу или 100 - есть разница?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: ты просто не поняла еще:)
<_d4vid> Hanno4ka, ни сделай одолжение .. подари сейчас
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: если рассматривать со стороны разработчика - тогда да, а если со стороны обычного пользователя - тут можно поспорить
<[Raiden]> Для разработчиков и их спонсоров если таковые есть, информация о том каков прогресс популярности  может быть важен. А соотв и важен тем кто пользуется, т.к. есть обратная связь. Допустим сегодня я расскажу о кде, а завтра из 10 прешедших пользов
<[Raiden]> ателей окажется 1 программист.
<[Raiden]> и значит я получу лучшую поддержку или новые прогарммы использующие технологии кде
<[Raiden]> Я понимаю что это в какой-то мере конкурент каноникал, но ничего с этим поделать не могу. Мой интерес на юнити не распространяется )
<Hanno4ka> _d4vid: http://ipic.su/4HlM.png
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: ну да... ты прав)
<_d4vid> Hanno4ka, что то не верится ^^
<_d4vid> Hanno4ka, ладно .. ясно с тобой)
<Hanno4ka> _d4vid: в смысле? Оо
<Hanno4ka> _d4vid: и заметь, никакого гимпа)))
<[Raiden]> В общем интерес к чему-то и пиар чего-то в кап. мире никогда лишний не бывает. И в таком плане опросники имеют смысл )
<_d4vid> Hanno4ka, я не поверил что ты на фото..
<_d4vid> какаято фотомодель..
<Hanno4ka> _d4vid: хм... твоё право, убеждать не буду
<_d4vid> ок
<[Raiden]> в любом случае фотк хорошая ))
<Hanno4ka> _d4vid: хотя со всех календарей я самая невзрачная...
<_d4vid> Hanno4ka, ты дай домашную фотку .. тогда поверю)
<[Raiden]> iFalkorr: Наличие чего-то в  ещё не показатель юза. Твм например будет в большем количесве дистров чем гном2. Реально на ресурсах опенсусе я не видел пользователей юнити.
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: будь первый! юзай юнити на сусе!
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты не поверишь.я негров не видел. не видеть чегото - не показатель отсутствия этого чегото:)
<[Raiden]> ))
<iFalkorr> а не. вру. видел. двух бразильянок
<iFalkorr> на студенческом чемпионате по шахматам однажды
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: а еще лучше на генту
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: а у нас пруд пруди иностранцев)) я даже общалась с жителем маврикии
<[Raiden]> Мирк должен полностью отказаться от гнома в пользу ег ополног офорка и пообщать функциональное развитие программ, конфигураторов и даже справки .
<[Raiden]> Марк*
<[Raiden]> тогда есть шанс моег оперехода на юнити
<iFalkorr> ну вот систем сеттингс форкают.фм вообще хотят написать единый с нуля, чтобы и на тач пришлось. а там и остальное доделают
<[Raiden]> Ну посмотрим )
<[Raiden]> И ещё мне горизонтальная панелька нравится , причем не сильно нужна вторая.
<[Raiden]> хехе
<iFalkorr> они не могут переписать все разом к одному релизу (хотя и могут физически) по одной простой причине: для поддержки всего переписанного надо слишком много людей. если переписывать постепенно - то один компонент успеет стать
<iFalkorr> достаточно стабильным для того, чтобы хватало поддержки сообщества, и можно переходить на другой компонент
<iFalkorr> http://medportal.ru/mednovosti/news/2013/02/25/cocaine/
<iFalkorr> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6666505_700b_v1.jpg
<iFalkorr> cosplay... you doing it right
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: не, я не ассасин)) я некромант... в самой глубине души)))
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: нууу ты ей не конкуренция:)она тебя убить сможет со спины в полете пока ты не видишь ничего
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> лалала
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: првиет
<[Raiden]> У меня была знакомая одна в линейке, она всегда выберала орков.
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: ку
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: она меня не убъет, потому что я лич бугага
<Hanno4ka> все, я домой
<snql> что может быть такое? играю в дьяблу под вайном, чуть больше нагрузка и игра виснет  намертво вместе с системой
<[Raiden]> во вторую? или последнюю.
<iFalkorr> только вторая, тока хардкор
<snql> отвечал кто? я завис
<snql> дьябла 3
<baronos> iFalkorr: напомни  завтра, я те дибло 3 дам поиграть
<iFalkorr> baronos: а на чем я ее играть буду?на рабочем ноуте не удобно
<snql> зависает до такой степени, что не реагирует клавиатура.. к примеру при нажатии NUM LOCK индикатор не загорается\гаснет
<baronos> Как хочешь, будет желание пиши
<snql> смотрел офсайт вайна пишется дьябла должна летать без всяких заплаток
<snql> на последней версии
<[Raiden]> а как ставили там не пишут? А то бывают ньюансы.
<[Raiden]> ещё вис под нагрузкой возможно как-то связан с драйвером видео
<snql> в этом случае в логах должно что-нибудь быть?
<[Raiden]> не обязательно. особенно если виснет, а не валится.
<[Raiden]> и это моя теория, сначала гугльни как кто ставил\играл
<Scrimmer> эх, запустил убунту 10.04, боже
<Scrimmer> как она быстро летает на 512 оперативах
<snql> сарказм?)
<snql> елси ядро самому пересобрать то еще можно поверить
<[Raiden]> )
<aleksei`> у меня тоже летала на 512
<Scrimmer> ну вот
<Scrimmer> я щас запустил 12.10 - залаг такой жосткий был, что через 4 минуты даже фаерфокс не открылся
<Scrimmer> 10.04.4 - открылось сразу же
<aleksei`> нууу 12.10 у меня жрёт почему-то гиг памяти
<Scrimmer> а чем пользуешься сча?
<aleksei`> сейчас 12.04 - жрёт 500 где-то
<_d4vid> алексей какой дм?
<aleksei`> юнити
<_d4vid> ок
<aleksei`> были кеды, но чёт поднадоели )))
<aleksei`> [Raiden], спокойно, я никого не хотел обидить :D
<[Raiden]> лол
<_d4vid> гг
<Scrimmer> aleksei`: :D
<[Raiden]> Ну если уж вы меня подсветили... Работало всё, вот и поднадоели. Т.к. ты привык что-от делать с системой, а не изучать и использовать.
<aleksei`> да я тут просто один раз наблюдал как он почти порвал за кеды )))
<Scrimmer> что значит один раз?!
<baronos> Кеды!
<Scrimmer> baronos: Баронос!
<aleksei`> Scrimmer, ну наблюдал лично 1 раз
<aleksei`> хотя кеды у меня под 700 жрали где-то
<[Raiden]> это похоже на 64бит версию , либо ты говоришь про всё что было запущено, а не про кде после старта.
<aleksei`> [Raiden], действительно 64 битная версия была и после старта именно
<[Raiden]> Хотя может быть у меня что-то не так ) с индексом 270мб весит 32бит версия, без индекса 200 без пары мегов.
<[Raiden]> 64 бит в обещм тяжелей выходит
<aleksei`> у тебя урезанная версия наверное )))
<[Raiden]> неа
<aleksei`> ну 64 бит и юнити и гном тяжелее
<baronos> На ати супер себя ведет кеды у меня:)
<[Raiden]> ну да, на 64бит всё тяжелее
<aleksei`> а у меня с видяхой проблемы, гфорс 105м. там дрова ставишь последние и жкран на 6 частей делится )))
<[Raiden]> если памяти гиг, просто не надо ставить 64бит и будет ок. А если больше гига, то совершенно не важно 500занято, 700 или 1000.
<aleksei`> [Raiden], совершенно с вами согласен!!!
<[Raiden]> на самом деле идиальынй юза рам - это полностью её забить. ) поэтому я её прелоад ставлю и в настройках индексации вместо 50мб ставлю 100. Всё эот даёт больше скорости в юзе.
<[Raiden]> её = ещё
<Scrimmer> хм
<[Raiden]> тут надо смотреть сколько остаётся под другие задачи , в общем.
<aleksei`> ну у меня и без этого забита, 2 виртуалки+система с приложениями, единственное поменял чтоб своп включался после заполнения основной
<Scrimmer> забавно, 10.04 не запускается под виртуалкой
<[Raiden]> если занято меньше 50% или около 90% времени , то есть смысл подумать как потюнить систему что бы забить и всё остальное, ради производительности.
<[Raiden]> 50% или около - 90% времени
<aleksei`> Scrimmer, не может такого быть
<Scrimmer> 3ей попытки завелась
<[Raiden]> У меня редко бывает запущено больше пары виртуалок и редко играю или юзаю например гимп с большой картинкой и сотней слоёв. Поэтому мне на кде+ всё вклчюено + тюнинг на жор рам, хватает 4гб.
<[Raiden]> )
<aleksei`> ну вот у меня 4 гига где-то так и хватает на 2 виртуалки и систему (с гимпом например), ну + пару софтин запущенных ещё
<[Raiden]> бывают некотоыре ньюансы когда что-о утекает - тогда незватает рам. Я иногда встречаю ситуации когда фф весит больше 1гб рам.
<aleksei`> файрфокс?
<[Raiden]> угу
<aleksei`> виснет и тупо жрёт память?
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере до 18 , 18 и 19 версии пока не текли )
<aleksei`> ))
<[Raiden]> тупо жрёт
<aleksei`> у меня подвисал
<aleksei`> и только тогда хавал
<[Raiden]> ну и лагал тоже да, не совсем вис
<aleksei`> да там косяк был с тем что память под себя фф резервирует смело, а вот освободить никак не мог
<baronos> Есть де которая умно жрет?
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<baronos> Гг
<aleksei`> умно - это что имеется в виду?
<iFalkorr> а знаете, чей бы голос я бы хотел уметь пародировать?
<aleksei`> iFalkorr, xt`&
<aleksei`> *чей?
<baronos> Тупо жрет - умно жрет. Чего не понятного?
<[Raiden]> по идее есть cgrops , можно например свернутые окна посылать в определенную группу с лимитом по памяти и процессору.
<[Raiden]> но никто это не юзает для десктопа
<iFalkorr> бейна же:)очевидно:) представь, как круто по телефону таким отвечать:)
<aleksei`> [Raiden], для десктопа это больше на изврат похоже
<iFalkorr> it doesn/t matter who we are. what matters is our plan. you should have respect my autoritah!
<aleksei`> ))
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: мб. Но в теории ренайс свернутых программ автоматом был бы не лишний ) Или хотя бы опциональная такая возможность на усмотрение юзера.
<[Raiden]> Гномеры правда скажут что настройки это сложно )
<aleksei`> я про настройки и имел в виду )
<[Raiden]> гг
<baronos> А эльфы че говорят?)
<baronos> Кстати эльфы кедоюзеры. Все такие няшки с рюшечками:)
<aleksei`> эхх, придёться поработать, секретарша кучу бумаг принесла (((
 * baronos ушел играть в 1000
<[Raiden]> мартфон Highscreen Boost, главной особенностью которого является аккумулятор емкостью 4 160 мАч.
<[Raiden]> хорошая ёмкость...
<iFalkorr> время работы - 3часа
<iFalkorr> 'ndroid
<iFalkorr> спать пора
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36214
<aleksei`> рэдхатовцы жгут...
<Onkeltem> Ку. Народ, чет у меня Gnome 3 несколько месяцев уже как стал сбрасывать выставление Notification в правом верхнем углу. Ставлю OFF, но через несколько минут он опять - ON
<Onkeltem> Что за дела?
<Onkeltem> А когда оно ON, снизу  постоянно вспывает всякое барахло, которое закрывает мне чат, командную строку и вообще всячески мешает
<Onkeltem> и еще docky закрывает, что вообще не выносимо
<Kyshtynbai> Docky запусти из консоли, посмотри что пишет апосля того как закроет, можнт от этого плясать.
<Kyshtynbai> *может.
<baronos> Стоп нотифи у меня тоже не откл. в 12.04. На праотце  все норм
<Onkeltem> baronos: бажные поделия!
<baronos>  yes
<snql> Onkeltem << попробуй KDE поставить, должно помочь
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UpsVL6xfxU
<Kyshtynbai> Лучше вот что зацените http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3as-vMnyAGg :) .
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: неплохо. Я мейден очень люблю.
<Kyshtynbai> аналогично :) .
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9BbTrHa82s&list=PL7B31C30970EA99AC
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> Куль :) Я люблю такие каверы :) . Мерси.
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Failed!
<Sergey_IT> логично
<Onkeltem> snql: а известно, что кому-то помогало?
<snql> Onkeltem << да, мне помогло. жизнь стала проще
<snql> особенно после 4.10
<Onkeltem> snql: боюсь, там слишком много кнопак
<Onkeltem> чтобы я смог это осилить!
<snql> на то оно и линукс что все настраивается )
<Onkeltem> snql: у тебя не было такой мысли: лучше бы оно всё по дефолту было как надо?
<Onkeltem> чтобы не надо было настраивать вообще :)
<tagezi> Onkeltem, поставь vs-dos
<tagezi> Ms*
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ночи тебе
<tagezi> Scrimmer, и тебе )
<[Raiden]> Вмешаюсь в разговор. Почему-то все  думают, что если кнопок много то все они для тебя лично и все их надо перетыкать. Хотя в тоже время в той же винде никто не жалуется что есть настройщик служб, групповые политики и ещё с десятко программ в с со
<[Raiden]> тней кнопок и галок
<[Raiden]> кнопки надо нажимать по мере изучения или по мере необходимости )
<[Raiden]> много кнопок нужны для разных людей в общем. Даже если личн отебе из 100 нужна 1.
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну человеку просто лично не нравиться кде, и всё, остальное отговорки )
<tagezi> [Raiden], если бы человеку так уж нужна была дефолтность и отсутствие настраиваемости, он бы реально выбрал чтонить типа мс-дос...
<[Raiden]> ну это другой вопрос
<tagezi> или спектрума )
<tagezi> подкаст для изучения английского http://spotlightradio.net/
<tagezi> с текстовками ))
<jlewka> да чкго вы спорите, давно уже известный факт, что человеку нужно ток одна кнопка "сделай мне хорошо", а все остальное уже от скуки)
<[Raiden]> ну уж увольте, я не спорю, я утверждаю.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDP_1u3ATgk
<jlewka> не... и как под такую музыку можно биться головой об стену, парся логи пытаясь врубиться что произошло?
<jlewka> эх... наверное еще не дорос до того, когда нечего не происходит)
<jlewka> ну или эт все редко
<Scrimmer> йо
<jlewka> йоу!
 * jlewka забрал у сестры мартини и смешал с остатками виски... Так, кому еще чего починить?)))
<jlewka> вот под что хорошо головой биться http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wkX1kHZa8k )
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<jlewka> кстати, а объясните кто нить, а php-fpm эт всего лишь патч к php5 ?
<jlewka> как он заменят целый apache ?
<Scrimmer> jlewka: эм
<Scrimmer> jlewka: php5-fpm - реализация fastcgi?
<Scrimmer> не?
<jlewka> Scrimmer эт я уже прочел)
<Scrimmer> ну так?)
<Scrimmer> в чем вопрос тогда)
<Scrimmer> jlewka: на самом деле покупные пельмени вообще не вкусные
<Scrimmer> вот ты пробовал домашние?
<jlewka> Scrimmer я вот не согласен  с твоим последнием суждением)
<Scrimmer> ну соя же(
<jlewka> просто проблема не все горят желанием приготовить их за раз по 1000-1500шт
<jlewka> а те кто говят меньше слабо понимают что делают)
<jlewka> вот... я слабо понимаю что такое fastcgi...
<jlewka> че я за херню вообще несу то...
<Scrimmer> jlewka: иди спать
<jlewka> не...
<jlewka> скоро открытие мото сезона, так не мешацте мне зарабатывать на новый пластик! или  разъесните мне все)
<Scrimmer> jlewka: я себе в след году хочу взять кросс-мото
<jlewka> Scrimmer чего тянешь то?)
<jlewka> бери в этом) или новый хочешь?
<Scrimmer> в этом году велик + накататься надо
<Scrimmer> а в следующем - будет подарок на дернь рождения
<Scrimmer> jlewka: я так понимаю, что ну байк нужно ~ 1000 $ + права ?
<jlewka> эм... ты же кросс берешь, зачем тебе права?
<jlewka> на кроссе нельзя по городе в любом случе ездит
<jlewka> там не света и не зеркал...
<Scrimmer> у нас гоняют о_0
<jlewka> ок, тогда так, для кросса прва не нужны)
<jlewka> нужен экип, который будет стоить около 1\3 от стоимости байка, б\у байка)
<Scrimmer> ну мен по лесам кататься, по горам)
<jlewka> права тебе тогда не нужны)
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> мне надо будет ст обой потолковать завтра
<jlewka> завтра трудный день будет у меня завтра, закупка перед египтом,  а потом пара собеседований, поездка в египет, сеобеседование и в москву  я вернусь ток числа 5-6 )
<jlewka> "собеседование и в москву"поменять местами)
<Scrimmer> jlewka: мне не к спеху
<Scrimmer> у меня весь год впереди на пообщаться :D
<jlewka> но смотри, сезон то в марте открывается)))
<Scrimmer> мне сча главное велик взять)
<Scrimmer> эх
<Scrimmer> надо бы поиграть часик
<jlewka> irbis ttr 125 выйдет дешевле хорошего велика xD )
<jlewka> при чем новый.. ))))
<Scrimmer> jlewka: хм, по чем?
<jlewka> 28к примерно стоит, но это питбайк)
<Scrimmer> 1 000$
<Scrimmer> xD
<jlewka> китайский при чем)
<jlewka> вот вот)
<Scrimmer> велик 400-500$ xD
<jlewka> ну так, я при хороший)))
<Scrimmer> можно за такие деньги б/у отличный звять
<Scrimmer> почти на катанный
<jlewka> вот тут я не знаю... на великах мало катал)
<jlewka> тут вопрос больше, что ты хочшь от велтка) точнее от катания вообщем)
<jlewka> тебе нужен камбайн типо apache2, или легковесный горнолыжный велик?) типо fastcgi ?)
<Scrimmer> jlewka: да ет уже второй велик, точнее третий
<Scrimmer> для кросс-кантри нужен
<jlewka> whereis inkvisitor68sl
<Scrimmer> wat
<jlewka> wat inkvisitor68sl
<jlewka> не... я хз что такое кросс кантри...(
<Scrimmer> вело-покатушки по трассе и пересеченной местности
<Scrimmer> в общем споке
<jlewka> споке?
<Scrimmer> пока
<jlewka> а..) спок)
<jlewka> а я дальше читать, где найти fpm )))
<Scrimmer> всмысле?
<Scrimmer> apt-get install php5-fpm ?
<jlewka> нет такого пакета)
<jlewka> debian 6 :-[
<Scrimmer> http://fak3r.com/2011/09/27/howto-install-php5-fpm-on-debian-squeeze/
<jlewka> хочу без левых реп обойтись
<jlewka> лучше все самому скопилить
<jlewka> ток знать бы что
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-26
<FishErr> надо пересобрать ядро, точно тебе говорю. еще виски бахнуть и вперед.
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/25/cells/
<andrex> вредные технологии есть всегда, купи телефон или пк и успеваемоть упадет, такшто я за бельгию)
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> утречка
<baronos> тречка
<baronos> у
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у некоторых ноутов на D-sub выведены либо композит, либо rgb для подключения телевизора. как нибудь проверить возможность можно?
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<aleksei`> всем ку
<baronos> не надо мне ку. и и так хорошо :D
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<aleksei`> )))
<Hanno4ka> baronos: Kon'nichiwa
<baronos> Hanno4ka: hola bella :)
<baronos> Hanno4ka: where is my calendar with a july girl? :D
<Hanno4ka> baronos: мы уже неоднократно обсуждали этот вопрос. я четко выразила свою позицию. и мое мнение по данному вопросу за прошедшее время не изменилось и врядли изменится. дальнейшее обсуждение считаю бесполезным
<baronos> че?
<Hanno4ka> ХД
<aleksei`> ничё так завернула
<aleksei`> baronos, аж в осадок выпал
<baronos> Hanno4ka: спроси ту девушку, пусть даст добро ;)
<aleksei`> baronos, ты циннамон юзал?
<baronos> принципиально не буду :)
<iFalkorr> aleksei`: я ел булочки с коррицей. Это считается?
<baronos> хех)
<aleksei`> гЫ, понятно, зна даж пробовать ставить не буду )))
<baronos> ну минтозавры тащатся от него. я хз, мне он  неудобен, и меня как то не привлекает виндо-образное де. Самое важное для меня там убрали - это нотифи гном3
<aleksei`> ну гном 3 -эт вообще недоразумение
<iFalkorr> Аминь, братка. Ничего лучше кде нет в природе
<aleksei`> хотя у дядьки поставил недавно, так он доволен, ему удобно )))
<baronos> и мне удобен г3
<iFalkorr> Вы просто не понимаете еще всего своего падения. Пока кеды не станете пользовать не достигните просвятленияя
<Hanno4ka> скажите, пожалуйста. у нас тут все, ну или почти все, на винде и в домене, все как полагается. будет ну очень геморно поставить убунту, чтобы она тоже была в домене, все дела и подхватывала доменных пользователей?
<iFalkorr> Нет
<iFalkorr> В моем блоге бфла сттья как вводить бунту в АД
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: что "нет"?
<aleksei`> Hanno4ka, он имелл в виду что гемора не будет
<baronos> iFalkorr: воистину кде
<Hanno4ka> то есть я своей хотелкой не сильно напрягу админов?
 * Hanno4ka пошла запасаться шоколадками
<iFalkorr> Да мвятятся кеды великие и непомук - пророк его
<aleksei`> Hanno4ka, тут всё зависит от админов
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: ну если они читали мой блог
<baronos> аминь брат.
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: мвятятся - это как?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: кинь ссылку
<iFalkorr> Мвтятся - это когда плазма не падает
<Hanno4ka> Hanno4ka: пожалуйста)))
<Hanno4ka> эта статья? http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/11/howto-ubuntu-active-directory-centrify.html
<arinov> Intel® Core™ i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz × 8
<iFalkorr> Так. У когонить есть знакомые бухгалтера в бюджетных органмзациях?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я работаю в бюджете
<_d4vid> http://pics.kuvaton.com/kuvei/not_a_single_fuck_was_given_that_day.gif нормальная реакция))
<Hanno4ka> _d4vid: суровый челябинский {метеорит, мужик}
<Hanno4ka> шапочка у него классная))
<_d4vid> ARCHOS 97 Platinum HD — это 9,7-дюймовый планшет с IPS-дисплеем с разрешением 2048х1536 пикселей. Стоит он 300 долларов, и поступит на рынок уже в этом месяце.
<_d4vid> стоит ли он своих денег?
<iFalkorr> Нет
<_d4vid> почему нет?
<_d4vid> я нашёл за 250 евро..
<iFalkorr> Тем более. За ипс с аким дисплеем платить 300 баксов? Да никто в мире не заплатит. 100 рублей красна цена
<_d4vid> ну на данный момент лучше не найти..
<_d4vid> кроме айпада 4 который стоит 500 евро и выше
<iFalkorr> Все равно. Покупай Япад с теми же харакьеристиками за 700. 300 - это не стоит
 * iFalkorr все-таки поднял табличку "сарказм"
<_d4vid> =)
<_d4vid> что им мешало встроить в него 3г
<_d4vid> :(
<iFalkorr> А нафига?
<_d4vid> или лте если на то пошьло
<_d4vid> вайфай в дороге не ловит)
<iFalkorr> И пофиг. Для 3г есть телефонка
<iFalkorr> Самые большие - это 10.1 дюймов
<_d4vid> вот с 3г самое то было бы
<reshelle_> Здравстуйте, Помогите пожалуйста с установкой и настройкой Wine
<Hanno4ka> reshelle_: что конкретно у тебя не получается?
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLgPV73HKt4 ^^
<reshelle_> Я решил попробовать Linux, установил себе сборку Kubuntu 12.10, х86 . так как
<reshelle_> Linux я до этого не пользовался мне естественно многое не понятно, хотя
<reshelle_> некоторые понятия, типа что такое root и терминал мне впринципе известно, я
<reshelle_> столкнулся с проблемой при установке wine, вернее через центр программ "muon"
<reshelle_> мне установить его удалось, но заставить работать программы под Windows мне
<reshelle_> так и не удалось, расчитываю что может хоть Вы мне поможете разобраться, ну и
<reshelle_> не только с этой проблемой, но и поможете стать уверенным пользователем этой
<reshelle_> ОС.
<_d4vid> reshelle_, я могу тебе помочь..
<vir0id> _d4vid фэйк
<reshelle_> С чего правильней начать?
<_d4vid> reshelle_, ты о программах или о играх?
<reshelle_> я прочитал что лучше wine собрать самому чем через установщик
<Hanno4ka> reshelle_: спокойно, не надо тебе ничего собирать, рано еще
<Pretender> reshelle_, почему kubuntu ?
<Hanno4ka> Hanno4ka: делаешь в консольке sudo apt-get install wine winetriks
<reshelle_> ну сейчас хотел бы хоть World of tanks запустить для начала, а вообще хотелось бы и то и другое
<_d4vid> если тебе программы юзать то ставь виртуалбокс и на него винду и будет счастье с программами
<Pretender> reshelle_, какую прогу ты хош запустить через wine ?
<Hanno4ka> reshelle_: ns dyfxfkt pfgecnb xnj gjghjot
<reshelle_> ну сделал
<Hanno4ka> Hanno4ka: ты вначале запусти что попроще
<reshelle_> sudo apt-get install wine winetriks сделал
<Hanno4ka> reshelle_: а теперь так, кто помнит точно, поправьте., winetriks install allfonts allcodecs
<reshelle_> Чтение списков пакетов… Готово
<reshelle_> Построение дерева зависимостей
<reshelle_> Чтение информации о состоянии… Готово
<reshelle_> E: Не удалось найти пакет winetriks
<Hanno4ka> reshelle_: как-то быстро...
<reshelle_> djn xnj dslfkj
<Hanno4ka> кто помнит, как правильо этот пакет называется?
<|rapidsp|> не... надо сначала ппа подцепить там версия с вайнтриксом
<reshelle_> такое выдало
<_d4vid> винетрицкс
<Hanno4ka> _d4vid: на инглише
<_d4vid> winetricks
<|rapidsp|> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<Hanno4ka> reshelle_: вот, через него же потом еще нужно .net поставить, directx
<|rapidsp|> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<|rapidsp|> и будет winetrickd
<_d4vid> reshelle_, http://kidun.ru/index.php/articles/life/83-wotandlinux
<|rapidsp|> * winetricks
<Hanno4ka> reshelle_: # winetricks allfonts allcodecs vcrun6 dotnet20 vcrun2005 d3dx9
<reshelle_> radips сделал по твоему dhjlb gjikj
<Hanno4ka> reshelle_: эти плюшки нужны для запуска игр, с некоторыми играми нужно поизвращаться, некоторые могут вообще не пойти
<reshelle_> *вроди пошло
<baronos> winehq.org
<reshelle_> да я в курсе что без директа не будет работать
<Hanno4ka> reshelle_: у меня айон еврооф пошел, герои 5 херовато - меню не работало. из игр больше ничего не пробовала
<|rapidsp|> reshelle_: теперь просто winetricks запускай - там гуи
<_d4vid> Hanno4ka, такая большая а ешё в игры играешь)
<reshelle_> Получено 851 kБ за 7с (111 kБ/c)
<reshelle_> Чтение списков пакетов… Готово
<reshelle_> Чтение списков пакетов… Готово
<reshelle_> Построение дерева зависимостей
<reshelle_> Чтение информации о состоянии… Готово
<reshelle_> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 0 пакетов не обновлено.
<reshelle_> djn xnj dslfkj gj pfdthityb.
<reshelle_> djn xnj dslfkj
<reshelle_> *выдало такое
<Hanno4ka> reshelle_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade после добавления ппа делал?
<reshelle_> нет
<reshelle_> 13.21.12 последнее
<fr0st> Коллеги кто-нибудь работал глубока с IPsec ?
<reshelle_> [13:21:12] <|rapidsp|> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<reshelle_> последнее что в терминал ввел, без времени и ника конечно
<Hanno4ka> reshelle_: udo apt-get install wine winetriсks
<Hanno4ka> reshelle_: sudo apt-get install wine winetriсks
<reshelle_> Чтение списков пакетов… Готово
<reshelle_> Построение дерева зависимостей
<reshelle_> Чтение информации о состоянии… Готово
<reshelle_> E: Не удалось найти пакет winetriсks
<reshelle_> vj;tn xthtp vtytl;th gfrtnjd gjghj,jdfnm&
<reshelle_> Может через менеджер пакетов попробовать?
<reshelle_> через Muon например?
<fr0st> wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks
<fr0st> sh winetricks allfonts allcodecs
<fr0st> или просто запускаешь sh winetricks
<|rapidsp|> reshelle_: whereis winetricks
<baronos> что за убунту такая?
<baronos> reshelle_: *
<reshelle_> Я установил с попощью центра программ Wine & winetricks
<reshelle_> Kubuntu 12.10, х86
<baronos>  apt-cache policy winetricks
<_d4vid> reshelle_, ставь тимвивер я настрою всё тебе с нуля)
<_d4vid> бесплатно)
<baronos> а хотя, 12.10 убогая версия
<reshelle_> ок сейчас
<fr0st> кто с IPsec может помочь?
<reshelle_> установил teamviewer
<reshelle_> Что дальше?
<_d4vid> reshelle_, давай ИД и Пароль в личку
<Hanno4ka> люди!  (( жесткий офтоп, как вывести в консоли в вин7 значение переменной окружения? нужно посмотреть JAVA_HOME
 * Hanno4ka морально готова к любому наказанию за такой вопрос
<Kyshtynbai> гугл ит.
<|rapidsp|> Hanno4ka: так это ж по вайну вопрос! :)
<Hanno4ka> угу, решила под убунтой под вайном кодить под джаву
 * Hanno4ka бьется головой апстену, в винде такая убогая консоль :'(
<vir0id> Hanno4ka http://www.sunhome.ru/UsersGallery/Cards/51/11233923.jpg
<vir0id> Hanno4ka не бейcя
<Hanno4ka> vir0id: это типа я такая?
<baronos> Hanno4ka:  @echo %m% :D
<vir0id> Hanno4ka нет. Это что бы ты головой об cтенку не дубаcила
<Hanno4ka> baronos: меня повершелл послал в лес
<|rapidsp|> он такой
<baronos> а кто то говорил про повершел?
<Hanno4ka> vir0id: связи не вижу))) но картинка зачетная
<|rapidsp|> такая собачка будит всякий раз погибать, когда запускаешь винду
<|rapidsp|> *будет
<vir0id> Hanno4ka вмеcто того что бы битьcя головой об cтенку, узаживай за cобакой и убирай какашки. Вот и вcя cвязь. Яб тоже такую cебе взял
<Hanno4ka> vir0id: я не люблю собак, а дома у меня кот есть, за которым действительно иногода приходится туалет мыть(
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36232
<vir0id> Hanno4ka я бы не любил такова кота
<fr0st> !ipsec
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ipsec'
<baronos> хз, может обновить нм до 0,9,8 поробовать
<Pretender> нм ?
<iFalkorr> обнови
<iFalkorr> там раздача инета на вафлю реализована хорошо
<baronos> ну я как бы фросту
<baronos> iFalkorr: а я решил хищник 1 поглядеть :)
<iFalkorr> а наши вот не могут такие сериалы снимать, какие на abc или cbs идут. или на hbo или amc
<baronos> наши и снимать?
<iFalkorr> наши не могут
<fr0st> baronos: дело в том что это не десктоп
<fr0st> и nm вообщем то с ipsec не работает вроде как
<fr0st> связка racoon+ipsectools
<iFalkorr> baronos: шо за люди. тока посмотрел арго, так уже экстендед версия появилась
<vir0id> а я запарилcя теcтировать читалки пдф. Качнул адобcкий, омтальные нафик c пляжа
<iFalkorr> а че их тестировать?гномовая на компе, адобовая на  мобилке. на крайняк на компе мона и гугловую/фф читалку
<iFalkorr> baronos: rise of guardians смотрел?
<Big_Aziz> Всем ку
<iFalkorr> большой азиз
<Big_Aziz> Привет кае Вы туи
<Big_Aziz> Тут
<iFalkorr> пил?
<Big_Aziz> Если честно то нет просто с андрюши сижу :)
<baronos> а симку в попу вставил андрюше? О_о
<Big_Aziz> Да видать не я один такой
<iFalkorr> baronos: посмотри rise of guardians
<baronos> iFalkorr: ок)
<iFalkorr> балин. я думаю ,че голос санты так знаком. а это алек болдуин
<Big_Aziz> фильм про санту?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36232
<[Raiden]> дубы http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0226/h_1361893025_8854727_f29751ab0e.jpeg
<[Raiden]> 3мб
<putinvzrivaetdom> вы тут не можете настроить дебиан?
<[Raiden]> нет
<Scrimmer> хм, дебиан?
<Scrimmer> это что ?
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: красивые дубы, видел ты бы наши
<putinvzrivaetdom> убунту не линукс
<Scrimmer> виндовс чтоле?
<Scrimmer> о чем разговор вообще..
<[Raiden]> putinvzrivaetdom: как и дебиан
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> вася?
<koshtik> лол
<koshtik> БУ ЕПТА
<koshtik> БАБОБУБИБАГОРТ
<[Raiden]> @kban koshtik
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: хм, навсегда что ли ?)
<Scrimmer> baronos: привет
<eller_> убунтой пользуются только педики
<baronos> уу тролл атак?
<[Raiden]> @kban eller_ гей не разбанивать
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> гы
 * [Raiden] перзарядил банилку
<[Raiden]> упс )
<[Raiden]> часто опечатываюсь
<ololo> дарова
<ubuntudlyapidora> putinvzrivaetdoma.org ВЗРЫВАЕТ ВАС!!! ОЛОЛО ПЫЩ ПЫЩ!!!11
<[Raiden]> @kban ubuntudlyapidora ахаха
<baronos> баян какой то рассказывает.
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: re
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: nt,t djghjc yf cnj ,frcjd
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: nt,t djghjc yf cnj ,frcj
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: так, тебе вопрос на сто баксов)))
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: ты мне оооочень нужен))))
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: хммм. деньги никогда не помешают
<iFalkorr> baronos: хбю джекман в роли пасхального кролика дюже удачен:) правда врядли дубляж сможет передать шутки про его австралийский акцент
<iFalkorr> *хью
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: короче дело такое, я поставила убунту 12.04, запихала в AD по твоему мануалу, как мне залогиниться под AD-пользователем? систему рестартовала
<baronos> iFalkorr: че там у тебя в адзасовывать?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: ну так как?
 * Hanno4ka смотрит на iFalkorr щенячьими глазками...
<iFalkorr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FDupxvC7uEo
<baronos> это про убунту секьюрити на убунтуэир?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: я так и не поняла... мне нужно, чтобы в lightdm была возможность логина под ад, а он мне дает на выбор либо локального пользователя, либо гостя
<baronos> гыы
<IBloha> проверка связи
<baronos> док-ты все в порядке. По какому случаю проверка?
<ololo> ладно ребятки, я ваш сайтик немножко подосил, вы ведь нее обижаетесь?
<IBloha> плановая проверка )
<DEMOSS_PRO> Ханночка рривнт
<DEMOSS_PRO> Привет тобиш
<baronos> ololo: пимакат?
<ololo> чо?
<baronos> пимакат
<baronos> и не чо, а что.
<ololo> это чо такое?
<baronos> не чо, а что. пимакат.
<ololo> иди нахуй блядь сука
<ololo> кароче похуй на вас блядь.
<Hanno4ka> тогда такой вопрос. есть убунту 12.04, она добавлена в актив директори, как сделать, чтобы в лайтдм появилась возможность залогиниться по пользователем из домена?
<Hanno4ka> @op ololo матерится
<baronos> ololo: Ульянов  что-ли?
<Hanno4ka> !op ololo матерится
<Hanno4ka> op ololo матерится
<ololo> ханночка, сосни ка хуйца
<[Raiden]> @kban ololo
<[Raiden]> урожайный день
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: спасибо)
<l-ectrik> я думал комнатой ошибся))
<Hanno4ka> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<baronos> дык комната пимакатов в другой стороне
<baronos> Hanno4ka: !op | ololo матерится
<Hanno4ka> так никто не знает про ад?
<baronos> так надо
<Hanno4ka> baronos: спасибо))
<baronos> Hanno4ka: это чистилище, инферно и так далее там еще аид живет
<[Raiden]> )
 * Hanno4ka ну очень хочет попасть в ад, но у нее никак не получается(
<[Raiden]> Ага, а у мс есть портал туда
<Hanno4ka> неужели кроме ская никто не знает про эту штуку? а у меня скоро последний автобус уедет, а еще настраивать выше крыши...
<tagezi> всем привет
<Scrimmer> qj
<Scrimmer> йо
<fatboy> Желаю всем здравствовать, линуксоиды
<fatboy> прошу совета по монтированию виндовых шар в ubuntu 12.10
<fatboy> какой самый правильный способ это делать? Я пробовал через fstab, но при входе компа в suspend частенько комп подвисал, особенно, если был открыт какой-либо файл с примонтированной шары
<mva> подвисание никак не связано с fstab'ом
<fatboy> замечал, что если шар не монтироовать, то все происходит без проблем
<fatboy> через gvfs пробовал монтировать шары, но там другая проблема, не все приложения могут работать с gvfs путём...
<fatboy> smb://192.168.0.1/data/, например, во всяких audacious не работает корректно
<fatboy> как вы из положения выходите? ведь у многих есть NAS, файлопомойка... и шары на других компах
<Guest22981> как удалить винду?
<[Raiden]> Guest22981: 1. узнать имя раздела, sudo mkfs /dev/раздел , проверить fstab и sudo update-grub.
<[Raiden]> например так
<jlewka> всем привет
<[Raiden]> ку
<elgud> почему форум лежит?
<elgud> пишет 500 Internal Server Error
<[Raiden]> http://i1.i.ua/prikol/pic/1/4/322241.jpg
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/642078
<shnaps> Всем привет. Нужна помощь: на 12.10 убунте не грузит вебка. Конкретнее - черный экран
<shnaps> Гугл юзал, в консоли колупался. Не работает
<[Raiden]> на форум пиши , и модель не забудь указать. Фиг знает в общем.
<[Raiden]> на крайняк ищи список совместимых, а эту подари на ближайшее др.
<markmx> други, помогите с башем
<shnaps> Вебка в нетбуке.http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/ говорит, что все должно работать безтанцев с бубном
<shnaps> вот 13d3:5702
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/B4HQGPuh как тут что?
<[Raiden]> из файла фильтруются строки , в каждой строке sed что-то заменяет, потом это передаётся в цикл
<[Raiden]> Я бы написаль несколько иначе
<[Raiden]> cat ${file} | egrep -o "l s='([a-zA-Z0-9 \-\/\'\.,\\\w:\%\!\&\?\(\)]+)(' mod|'}| sprintf)" | sed -r "s/(l s='|' mod|'}| sprintf)//g" |while reax line
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<markmx> ок счас тестанем
<[Raiden]> И ещё, видимо автор скрипта изучал другие языки.
<[Raiden]> т.к. ставит в конце строк ; , там где не надо.
<markmx> а где ненадо? :) я просто всегда леплю точкис с запятыми
<markmx> ;
<[Raiden]> но для работы скрипта это не критично
<[Raiden]> 1  3  и 4 строка.
<[Raiden]> ; в баше ставится для разделения команд на 1 строке. Если они уже на разных строках, то просто бессмысленный символ.
<[Raiden]> while read line; do - правильно
<[Raiden]> while read line;
<[Raiden]>         do  - в ; нет смысла.
 * [Raiden] убёг от клавы на час +-
<dr_mx> каждый раз при запуске системы после 1-2 минут работы все подвисает. причем сначала почти мёртво, а потом рывками работает софт. минут 5 так длится. Подскажите нубу где смотреть запущенные процессы?
<rekcuFniarB> Я в htop смотрю (консоль). А графический менеджер процессов в Убунте не подскажу где.
<rekcuFniarB> Кстати, больше на хардварные проблемы похоже.
<baronos> system monytor
<dr_mx> так только при включении и только в линухе. На офтопике проблем у ноута нет
<rekcuFniarB> Или мало памяти и  у тебя начитается в этот момент активный свопинг. А подвисания из-за 12309.
<dr_mx> 12309?
<dr_mx> что примечательно, торрент качалка работает в фоне без проблем
<rekcuFniarB> Ну да, баг такой. У кого то проявлялось, у кого то нет, у меня давно перестало проявляться (с версии ядра 2.6.34), у кого-то до сих пор проявляется.
<dr_mx> появилось пару недель как
<rekcuFniarB> dr_mx: раз в фоне всё хорошо работает, значит проблема только с графикой. Иксы подвисают или что...
<rekcuFniarB> С видеодрайвером проблема может быть.
<dr_mx> о, точно. Как раз примерно с тех пор как дрова обновил. Надо проверить на наличие более новых версий
<rekcuFniarB> dr_mx: или откатить назад
<dr_mx> уже обновляю
<werxxx> Как старую убунту удалить
<dr_mx> а просто стереть и grub обновить не оно? Предположил
<werxxx> Увы
<werxxx> Какая команда стирает
<rekcuFniarB> werxxx: в каком смысле удалить?
<[Raiden]> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/64847_572041926139384_1817475049_n.jpg
<[Raiden]> незаменимый девайс
<[Raiden]> :)
<rekcuFniarB> Гг
<[Raiden]> 7-я страница https://www.2safe.com/viewer/368030033047
<tagezi> [Raiden], сдаёться мне они придумали apt-get ))
<tagezi> страшно читать дистры рускособирателей
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/26/ggl/
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: у тя же Сони Иксперия?
<Scrimmer> или как правильно там грица
<[Raiden]> не, у меня samsung galaxy ace 2
<[Raiden]> но ты почти уадал, сони мне нравятся )
<Scrimmer> a
<Scrimmer> да я помню, что ты часто упоминал ее
<Scrimmer> думал у тя есть
<Scrimmer> на нее же портировали убунту
<[Raiden]> да, для пары моделей есть
<[Raiden]> у сони их  сча много
<[Raiden]> Меня лично это мало интересует. Я целенаправленно покупал андройд и собираюсь ближайшие несколько лет юзать мобилки с этой ос )
<Scrimmer> ты про убунту?
<[Raiden]> да.
<Scrimmer> ну малоли
<baronos> хто тут?
<Scrimmer> интересно было бы услышать отзвывы о убунте
<Scrimmer> baronos: опаньки
<baronos> ну убунту ничо так)
<[Raiden]> на лоре кажется есть скриншот убуныт на планшете
<[Raiden]> спроси в коментах впечатление )
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8877803
<baronos> кубунту 13,04 качаю)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Не все дешевые андройды реально заслуживают внимания. Вчера читал обзор про алкател с 8мп камерой. Размер каринок и правда подходящий, но шумы  просто ппц
<[Raiden]> Хотя не всем это важно
<[Raiden]> в смысле камера
<baronos> вот твиттер гад, с новой политикой бот не работает для трансляции на джаббер(
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/6/9/0/b/c/79dfaaceeb378c7febad0c3df59.jpg
<baronos> хех
<baronos> оо, какой есть таймер выруба пк простой?
<[Raiden]> гуи?
<[Raiden]> shutdown -h время если что
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-27
<Hanno4ka> кто у меня просил жаркий июль?
<Hanno4ka> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=537208039632887&set=vb.151428678210827&type=3&theater ))))
<_d4vid> Анна Эйсмонт
<_d4vid> ^^
<Hanno4ka> _d4vid Оо
<_d4vid> Дата рождения: 15 декабря 1987 Город:Гродно
<_d4vid> hanna.eismant
<_d4vid> ti spalilas ^^
<Hanno4ka> _d4vid  так. я понимаю, что некотрая информация обо мне есть в инете.. ГДЕ Я СПАЛИЛАСЬ????
<_d4vid> da est
<_d4vid> google nasha vso)
<Hanno4ka>  _d4vid   зачем гугдить про меня то? да еще и сюда всю инфу выкладывать...
<_d4vid> не буду)
<Hanno4ka>  _d4vid  что не будешь? я спрашивала, зачем тебе это надо?
<_d4vid> я любопытный..
<Hanno4ka> как добавить полтзователя в список для судо?
<_d4vid> в /ets/sudoers
<Hanno4ka> это файл?
<NoOova> sudo do-sudoers-add username
<NoOova> Главное, когда редактируешь sudoers надо держать одну консоль под рутом. на всякий случай =)
<Hanno4ka> sudo: do-sudoers-add: команда не найдена
<_d4vid> sudo adduser <username> sudo
<NoOova> Конечно не найдена =) я только что придумал
<Hanno4ka>  /ets/sudoers - пустой Оо но да, у меня консолька под рутом висит
<Hanno4ka> NoOova: бяка ты
<_d4vid> sudo echo 'username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL' >> /etc/sudoers
<Hanno4ka> еще есть такой вопрос - как называется терминал, который в стиле квейк - сверху выезжает? хоть убей не помню название...
<Hanno4ka> _d4vid что значит NOPASSWD ?
<NoOova> sudo usermod -a -G sudo username
<Hanno4ka> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Intexsoft/151428678210827
<Hanno4ka> да ёптыть, поределитесь же в конце концов
<NoOova> терминал gquake
<NoOova> или guake
<NoOova> щас из него сижу
<NoOova> который разворачивается по f12
<_d4vid> Ханночка не то.. нопассвд типа чтоб не запрашивал пароль.
<Hanno4ka> NoOova: да, он самый )))
<Hanno4ka> блин, мне чтобы что-то сделать от судо, надо вначале су на другого пользователя, а потом от него уже судо делать(((
<_d4vid> sudo echo 'username ALL = (ALL)ALL' >> /etc/sudoers
<Hanno4ka> хотя так наверное оочень безопасно))
<_d4vid> так правельней
<NoOova> Hanno4ka: сделай как я сказал
<NoOova> через юзермод
<NoOova> это добавит тебя в группу администраторов
<NoOova> и судо будет работать как надо
<NoOova> без всяких костылей
<Hanno4ka> NoOova: можно еще раз кинуть команду? не могу понять, какая из кучи...
<Hanno4ka> NoOova: а теперь такой вопрос - как это сделать с пользователем, который не локальный в системе, а из АД?
<_d4vid> Ханночка а ты тут хорошенькая https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-dWpMszFsTBk/S5-heXiYs4I/AAAAAAAAAMo/QV48nyVgBWQ/s450/%25D0%259D%25D0%25B0%25D1%2581%25D1%2582%25D1%258F%2520%25D0%25B8%2520%25D1%258F.jpg
<_d4vid> ^^
<Hanno4ka> _d4vid: а ты хоть понял, где я, а где моя сестра?
<_d4vid> да^^
<aleksei`> всем привет
<NoOova> sudo usermod -a -G sudo username
<Hanno4ka> NoOova: он мне так ругается, что пользователя нету))
<_d4vid> ты создай сперва его
<Hanno4ka> _d4vid: а я под ним сиду %)
<Hanno4ka> *сижу
<Hanno4ka> я же говорила - он из ада, он не локальный
<_d4vid> какого ешо ада?
<Hanno4ka> Active Directory
<_d4vid> Ханночка тогда читай тут http://askubuntu.com/questions/63782/add-ad-domain-user-to-sudoers-from-the-command-line/147410#147410
<_d4vid> покажи что ид выдал
<NoOova> Hanno4ka: так ты замени username на твоего юзера
<NoOova> а
<NoOova> ок
<NoOova> молчу
<NoOova> про ad не знаю
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<Scrimmer> baronos: лол
<baronos> шо лол, я кубунту ставить пошел на нб
<Scrimmer> куда?
<baronos> нетбук
<Scrimmer> а
<Hanno4ka> !cups
<ubuntuhelp> Как настроить печать в Ubuntu см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers и http://linuxprinting.org . Список поддерживаемого оборудования: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters . Как расшарить принтер см. на https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Hanno4ka> baronos: ку
<Hanno4ka> и тишина...
<vir0id> Hanno4ka и мёртвые c коcаме cтоять
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Failed!
<Hanno4ka> ну наконец то)))
<Hanno4ka> baronos: ку, это ты просил жаркий июль?
<baronos> Hanno4ka я просил)
<Hanno4ka> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.538901916130166.120275.151428678210827&type=1
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: лови
<Hanno4ka> очень большая просьба - лайкните стрничку))) и фотки
<baronos> Hanno4ka март няшка :) есть номерок? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: погугли по имени )
<baronos> по какому имени? О_о
<Hanno4ka> baronos: она такая интересная девочка... на новогднем корпоративе получила оскар смурфетна смурфетка)))
<baronos> Hanno4ka ну она же блондиночка, ей смурфики к лицу :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: ах. там фамилии не у всех
<baronos> Hanno4ka какая у Кати фамилия?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> давай уж сразу страницу в социалке )
<Hanno4ka> baronos: не скажу)
<baronos> Hanno4ka хехе, ща гугл озадачим :D
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001751883985
<baronos> :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот виш
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: 98% что и остальные в соц сетях найдутся
<baronos> Hanno4ka ну все, надо у вас полит убежища просить :)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: почему?
<baronos> Hanno4ka шото я тебя в фб не найду O_o
<Hanno4ka> гыгыгы,  яего полностью удалила))
<Hanno4ka> а сегодня заделал новую страничку))
<baronos> странная ты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> регистрация в сети интернет должна быть по паспотру и прописке
<baronos> написал я Кате сообщение вообщем :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: мы за тебя брат
<baronos> ахаха))
<andrex> тупой никсерв ><
<baronos> nickserv 2+2=?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ура! Всемирный день белого медведя
<Hanno4ka> baronos: видимо катя тебя очень зацепила)))
<baronos> Hanno4ka ммм, блондиночки няшки :)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: так у нас почти все блондинки)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> судя по рекламе, в втб24 тоже
<artus> времени суток
<andrex> прива :D
<iFalkorr> так.что вы тут устроили?
<iFalkorr> baronos: дон жуан комнатный
<iFalkorr> ты вот ко всем подкатить успеешь:)
<baronos> iFalkorr хы)
<inlifeuser> при запуске системы почему-то случайно пропадает звук, но звук появляется после перезагрузки, не pulseaudio виноват?
<andrex> inlifuser я тя пристрелю!
<artus> andrex, пристрели его :D
<baronos> казни)
<andrex> гг
<andrex> inlifeuser, тебя просят пристрелить)
<andrex> inlifeuser, случайно, типо рывками воспроизводится или то есть то нет вобще?
<andrex> гадский
<gavnax> пользователям убунты посвящается: http://vk.cc/kY0v8
<artus> @kban --host gavnax пшло влес животное
<artus> @mode +b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.85.26.*
<begomblya> Бля, убунтоёбы охуели, животным назвал :lol:
<artus> @mode +b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.*
<artus> @kick прощай )
<artus> @kick begomblya прощай )
<artus> че мелочитцо то :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> убунтуфон ещё не ставил никто?
<[Raiden]> как там с запуском по от андройда?
<artus> а оно уже сьедобное ?
<artus> образов для виртуалки нет на пощупать?
<[Raiden]> не знаю.
<[Raiden]> виртуалка было бы ок.
<[Raiden]> но видимо тут нужна виртуалка телефона, т.к. база андройд, а не вбокс.
<andrex> qemu
<baronos> ни стоит еще даже пытаться ставить уфон
<artus> baronos, ты взрываеш мне моск :D
<artus> baronos, ты с интернетами разобрался?
<[Raiden]> Я думаю что вообще не буду пытаться его ставить. Телефон мне дорог как устройство которое чётко выполняет свои задачи и всегда готово, без красных глаз.
<[Raiden]> но вопрос про запуск софта от андройда впринципе интересен.
<mdma> до сентября можно о нем не вспоминать
<baronos> artus как бы есть инет, но до двух ночи досидеть трудно, я ставлю на закачки и вырубаюсь сразу)
<mdma> разве что делать нефиг и для "пощупать"
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/27/meat/
<[Raiden]> немного новостей.
<Scrimmer> andrex, artus, [Raiden], baronos йо
<[Raiden]> Даш арчеводу кде, он и из нег оминимализм устроит http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWyFL011D5U
<[Raiden]> ой не то
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8894368
<artus> Scrimmer, проснулся? )
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: привет
<Scrimmer> artus: со школы пришел
<Scrimmer> ой, с универа
<[Raiden]> Можно немного политики? :)
<[Raiden]> http://inotv.rt.com/2013-02-26/ZHirinovskij-nameren-otstoyat-svoe-zvanie
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: ахаха ,у меня есть знакомый арчевод)
<baronos> [Raiden] не встречал приложения такого типа клиент для передачи сообщений, но как бы там писать через тачскрин симполы или рисунки от пальцев.
<Hanno4ka> люди, порадуйтесь за меня))) я договорилась с админами и теперь на работе работе у меня убунту))) я даже ее в АД сумела всунуть))) моя душа радуется. Как никогда ^_^
<artus> Hanno4ka, фигня, вот у меня ликтричество включили, и я теперь хоть блага цивилизации имею :D
 * baronos пожал руку товарищу Hanno4ka
<[Raiden]> baronos: встречал конечно , любой клиен тлюбого чата, кде и экранная клавиатура.
<artus> ато чето 2 дня в потемакх как то не айс (
<baronos> [Raiden] для дройда не подписал :D
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Не знаю, не встречал
<[Raiden]> baronos: Я знаю что в 4.1.2 есть поддержка рукописного ввода. А есть ли программы передающие каракули к сожалению нет.
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/8799586
<baronos> [Raiden] ок, спс. я думал в сторону го кейбоард, но на четверке у меня она слишком толстая будет
<Hanno4ka> baronos: открываешь гимп, рисуешь каракули, импортируешь в пнг, перекидывеешь кому надо... PROFIT
<baronos> хехе у меня Athlon / Phenom X3/X4       124     (9%)
<[Raiden]> а у тебя всё те же лж?
<baronos> Hanno4ka О_о на телефон гимп и конвертер? мой проц у телефона сгорит нафиг :D
<baronos> да, пока таже лыжа. буду менять, но не знаю когда))
<Hanno4ka> baronos: ааа, так вы про тлефон...
<iFalkorr> вот кудаб в инете залезть?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: я могу посоветовать очень пошлое)
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: конкретно пошлое или общие мысли?если конкретно и интересно - давай
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: оно ну очень пошлое и вполне конкретно) поэтому не буду
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: твое хоум видео?:)
<baronos> как снимался календарь
<rapidsp> отрывной?
<baronos> ну март бы я отодрал
<baronos> :D
<Hanno4ka> baronos: ну не надо так, она милая девочка ^_^
<Hanno4ka> хотя да, я сама ее завалила бы с удовольствием...
<baronos> Hanno4ka ах ты развратница, какие у тебя пошлые мысли. Я бы личток отодрал, а ты?
<artus> че, весна пришла - извращенцы из нор повыползали? )
<baronos> че то не пахнет весной, вышел, замерз, зашел.
<Scrimmer> а у нас солышно
<Scrimmer> за зиму в 5ый раз только свитер одел :D
<[Raiden]> В мск где-то +3
<[Raiden]> на след неделе будет до -7. В общем зима себя ещё покажет.
<iFalkorr> сволосюги. я сегодня замерз до ужаса
<iFalkorr> а вы там про +3
<baronos> iFalkorr перезжай нафиг с сибири
<Scrimmer> а у нас +15
<Hanno4ka> а у нас в квартире газ, а у вас?
<Kyshtynbai> давненько такого не было, апдейтыр завис.
<Scrimmer> Hanno4ka: ну вообще то у нас тоже, Украина своровала его у России :D
<baronos> [Raiden] прикинь, вчера скачал образ, а это оказался убунту, а не кубунту :D
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> baronos: эх ты, как ты мог ))
<baronos> ну iso одинакого называются, а вот сайт прглядел :D
<[Raiden]> не, изошки с кубунтой естественно имеют буквук
<[Raiden]> а.. точно, в бетах этого нет
<[Raiden]> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/raring/alpha-2/ , http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ - дейлибилд.
<baronos> я сегодня буду качать внимательней :)
<[Raiden]> )
<iFalkorr> посмотрю ка я няшку:)
<iFalkorr> и это не порно:)
<iFalkorr> сколько разочарованных выходов из сети
<iFalkorr> все ждали, что это будет порно?
<Scrimmer> какое порно
<Scrimmer> де няшка
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36240
<_d4vid> http://cs14106.userapi.com/c7008/v7008538/1092/BoZhdakukFY.jpg гг
<_d4vid> ой не туда..
<_d4vid> сорри
<iFalkorr> @voice _d4vid
<iFalkorr> во славу артуса и его армии:)
<andrex> ))
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/27/guy/
<Scrimmer> iFalkorr: скай, а ты злой
<Scrimmer> andrex: че как оно ?
<iFalkorr> Scrimmer: я злой?ты не представляешь, чтобы с ним артус сделал:)
<andrex> Scrimmer, денег мало)
<_d4vid> Во «ВКонтакте» у него три друга. бедный .. за то сейчас прутся миллионы)
<iFalkorr> жаль, что я не могу дать войс второй раз
 * andrex снес себя с вконтакта, и вконтакт тоже бы снес если б мог
<andrex> iFalkorr, +q дай будет как 2 войс)
<iFalkorr> я ж забуду. проще забанить
<andrex> я напомню если чего)
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: а можно както забэкапить кубунту?
<andrex> также как любой никс
<[Raiden]> Ну, я не интересовался какие ест ьгуи программы для бекапа.
<[Raiden]> а в консоли обычн оиспользуется dd для целог оимиджа или tar для частичного и полног обэкапа.
<baronos> кубунту не настолько совершенна? что нет команды backup kubuntu?
<[Raiden]> да, не на столько. И никогда не будет. Кде просто самая совершенная среда из доступных, что не означает полное совершенство.
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> если бы это был 1 де и развивалось всем миром опенсорс лет 10, то могло бы быть и самым совершенным в мире. Но сейчас это не так.
<[Raiden]> однака программы как на гтк так и на кути бля бэкапа есть,но это не ко мне.
<[Raiden]> Возможно любое де под линукс которое не консервативно в плане появления нового и того что ес тьпо умолчанию в других ос могло бы  стать лучшим, если бы было одно в линуксе )
<[Raiden]> Гном на мой взгляд таким не может быть. Он стремился к этому с 2.26 по 2.32 а потом все изменения к лучшему похерились, даже если не учитывать гном-шелл и т.д.
<[Raiden]> извините за много текста, но слово совершенынй требовало пояснений )
<baronos> [Raiden] "...так и на кути бля бэкап..." :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> лол. Случается.
<Hanno4ka> а скажите, плиз, как можно в юнити добавить на панельку сбоку ярлык на запуск файла?
<[Raiden]> ваще в других средах есть тоже моменты близкие к совершенству. Например в гноме очень легко добавить юзера. легко и удобно. Н осовершенство это частичное. Т.к. добавить можно, а шелл выбрать нельзя.
<[Raiden]> :)
<andrex> ну я файл запускал а потом пркм и закрепить
<artus> iFalkorr, че ты тут за грязные инсинуации твориш и понапраслины возводиш? :D
<baronos> Hanno4ka я создаю кнопки для запууска через alacarte
<iFalkorr> artus: а?что?
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: запуск файла звучит немного криво.
<baronos> и потом перетаскиваю на панель
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: но если это то что я подумал. То можно взять редактор меню, alacarte , по умолчанию в гном3\юнити скорее всег онет и надо ставить. Создать в нем пункт  с  чем надо. А потом найти ег ов даше и добавить на панель.
<[Raiden]> вот такое вот совершенство
<Hanno4ka> хех, какой умный линух))
<[Raiden]> в ужасном кде для редактирования меню нужно просто сделать пкм на меню. А потом перенести куда угодно значек.
<Hanno4ka> hanna.eismant@local-user:~$ alacarte
<Hanno4ka> Программа 'alacarte' на данный момент не установлена.  Чтобы получить возможность запускать 'alacarte', попросите вашего администратора установить пакет 'alacarte'
<Hanno4ka> local@local-user:/home/hanna.eismant$ alacarte
<Hanno4ka> Программа 'alacarte' на данный момент не установлена.  Вы можете установить её, выполнив:
<Hanno4ka> sudo apt-get install alacarte
<Hanno4ka> знает, кто может поставить, а кто нет)))
<artus> baronos, кстаати, на хоткеи скрипты таки вешаются или нет? ато чейто не хотят они отрабатывать у меня, бида )
<[Raiden]> в том тихом ужасе  который я использую вешаются и ещё свои хоткеи моно экспортировать дял переноса ссобой или бэкапа.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], да фигня в том что что то гдето сломали , причем что в гш не хотели, что в крысе, тупо скрипты не авторанятцо чего-то
<artus> может конечно я туплю, но те ше скриншотилки раньше втупую вешались на хоткеи, есть подозрение что гткшная хоткеилка сломана , надыть рыть в другую сторону наверно
<[Raiden]> повесь терминал на хоткей. для теста. Может он вообще неработает.
<artus> терминалка вроде стартовала
<artus> ща проверю
<[Raiden]> в скрипт вбей запись чего-нить в файл , может испольняется всетаки.
<artus> да, терминалки стартуют, вобщем бинарники арбайтен, а вот скрипты не арбайтен
<iFalkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/27/malakhoff/
<iFalkorr> Краснов потребовал от Генпрокуратуры наказать виновных и запретить вещание Первого канала на всей территории России.
<[Raiden]> шабанг там есть?
<iFalkorr> первый раз в жизни я хочу, чтобы наш суд снова был тупым и послушал одного тупого идиота
<[Raiden]> ну #!/bin/bash
<artus> [Raiden], да все там есть, не хотит оно , даже exo-open --launch ругаетцо , хотя должно ну прям работать
<baronos> artus у меня вешаются, только срабатывают на энглиш расклаже
<baronos> раскладке
<[Raiden]> artus: почитай тогда справку терминала, и запускай скрипт как опцию для терминала ,пока не разберешся.
<[Raiden]> Или , ну ты понял куда я тебя хотел послать.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> хех, ну я же вроде как не первый день с ним знаком )) уже и мануал по схоткеестартовалке крысы перрыл, паламали гады чето )
<artus> хе, с 4.6 сломали оказывается )
<[Raiden]> artus: а чт оесли тебе попробовать мате? по весу оно не сильно тяжелее, и наверное перекроет всё что умеет хфце. метасити только выкинуть и будет ок )
<artus> или я чето путаю
<Scrimmer> artus: пвп?
<artus> [Raiden], избыточно оно мне, да и как то деб мена устраивает на 99% сам собой, если уже решусь менят то скорее всего вернусь на коробку ) мне то по большому счету вообще мало надо от системы, чтоб запускала то что мне надо, и быстро,
<artus> ну и не мешала работе) а остальное как то ушло, наигрался уже когдато, переболел)
<artus> Scrimmer, не, пока нет
<[Raiden]> artus: ну ок. А почитай как сделат ьчто бы баш выдавал срача может быть #!/bin/bash -vvv
<artus> [Raiden], каталогизатор фоток с фотика с выливанием в онлайн посоветуй лучше ) так чтоб скопом вылить можно было
<[Raiden]> может даст чего.
<[Raiden]> artus: Я не пользуюсь каталогизатором, тем более тебе надо на гтк )
<artus> [Raiden], тут фишка в том что если стартовать терминал с выполнением скрипта - все гуд, но выскакивающие терминалки - это будет жесть)
<[Raiden]> шотвел не умеет?
<artus> в сеть заливать не, грабить то грабит сразу все , хотя я уже подумывал примаунтить кусок какого нить облака в систему
<[Raiden]> я пользуюсь сортировкой на фс и смотрелкой. Мне хватает.
<[Raiden]> иоя смотрелка может заливать на ресурсов 20+ )
<artus> да иногда надо фотки сразу прямым линком отдать кому нить, хотелось бы миновать стадию поштучной заливки в сеть
<artus> хотя я так понял что надыть поднимать свое облако и лить туда, завяжу на рсинк демном и будет мне счастье  :)
<[Raiden]> artus: А через браузер потянет? яндекс фотки можно выделять всю папку и все зальются и потом в вебморде сортануть по галереям
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и ограничение вроде только 1 - 20мб на файл.
<artus> кстати, яндекс научился тдавать прямые линки на файлы?
<artus> да и есть под рукой файлик тестовый ? ато вроде как мой пров вошол в точку обмена рус трафика, только вот я не знаю с какими именно провами
<andrex> а фз
<[Raiden]> ну там когда заливаешь, ест ьгалка сохранять оригинал. И вот на него линк можно получить типа такого...
<[Raiden]> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4135/193687024.0/0_91fb0_4e02e3a1_orig
<artus> и таже ария качает как   1|  OK|   2.8MiB/s|/tmp/0_91fb0_4e02e3a1_orig )))
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], если место есть, наддщ мне метров на 100 файлик в ядиск, проверю хоть скорость)
<[Raiden]> на форуме спроси. там наверное ест ьфотографы заливальщики.
<[Raiden]> можно попробовать. жди
<artus> на форуме сейчас только школоло-разборки между школоло-модерами и такими же школоло-тролями)
<artus> ок, спс
<[Raiden]> 60 мб уже есть, 100 не буду заливать http://yadi.sk/d/cObi9Zrs1k0ir
<artus> хеее, ща запишу видево как у меня колбасится яф)
<[Raiden]> во ткстати до кучи шрифты ттф от андройда. Можете попробовать в убунте
<[Raiden]> http://yadi.sk/d/FrTmy5tw1Rw-R
<[Raiden]> сча я тебе всетаки покажу gwenview и то что будет на шоте так же доступн ов digikam - у них общие модули.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> эх, фигово на ядиск оно пускает (( метр, и просаживается с каждой секундой
<artus> [Raiden], http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiKmsrFllek&feature=youtu.be экий расколбас )) только на фидео не успевает за ацким мерцанием страницы
<artus> аа, тьху ты, там флеш вообще
<[Raiden]> угу, флэш
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0227/h_1361979686_1708606_340d9e5a19.png
<artus> ну это уже пеербор, я не настолько социальноактивен :D
<iFalkorr> скока бесполезного гумна:)
<artus> ну может кому и надо, но удобнее было б возможность скрыть все левое и вынести нужные на панельку кнопашками , вот так было бы гуд )
<iFalkorr> artus: я уверен, что у него нет япода. и не более пары-тройки аккаунтов из перечисленных
<artus> в ирк уже и с громоптиц сидят? Jj
<artus> Oo
<iFalkorr> это уже болезнь, когда пихаешь в прогу кучку модулей, лишь бы было
<iFalkorr> artus: да. и в твиттере там можно
<iFalkorr> artus: версии с 18
<artus> жесть
<[Raiden]> ну, этого нет, все плагины идут 1 флаконом, можно пересобрать пакет что бы остался только 1.
<[Raiden]> )
<iFalkorr> ну хоть какое то оправдание есть:)а вот у гномоэкшенс была тулза настройки, где мона было выбрать скрипты
<iFalkorr> чтобы были ток нужные,а не все
<[Raiden]> ты кстати сам можеш ьпопробовать написать. В том же еог есть апи и поддержка питона. И 2-3 примера плагинов. Т.к. я ругать гном люблю, то добавлю что кроме этих примеров так ничег оза 10 лет и не появилось.
<iFalkorr> но кеды все равно великие и непобедимые, а мы все еще просто витаем во тьме
<artus> завязывайте эти срачи, оно уже даже улыбку не вызывает, может пора повзрослеть?  :)
<artus> iFalkorr, ты кстати бота пилить буш?
<iFalkorr> artus: дак я и завязываю заранее:)соглашаюсь со всеми его тезисами
<iFalkorr> artus: буду. када время буит
<iFalkorr> artus: я у тя сервак скока просил, чтобы мне было где его собрать?
<artus> ты даже в армейку не забрали, чего тебе надо то еще ? ))
<iFalkorr> artus: так еще могут забрать:)че я зря по врачам хожу?
<artus> iFalkorr, напомни завтра вечером, я те вдску выделю
<[Raiden]> Я не пытаюсь вызвать улыбку или срач. Я пытаюсь сделать линукс лучше, путем ускорения миграции с других де на кде.
<iFalkorr> artus: завтра вечером?я себя то помнить не буду завтра вечером. у нас жуткая жопа с годовым.мы его сдали и нашли крупную ошибку. и я говорю не о мелочах.а о миллионах. о тюремном сроке в газилион лет, если мы ее не спрячем
<[Raiden]> как надоем - игнорируйте.
<iFalkorr> artus: видишь?за этим я и согласился с ним:)он упоротый фанатик и с ним не стоит спорить:)
<artus> [Raiden], здесь не канал кед, пропаганды в песочнице форума проводи )
<artus> iFalkorr, а ты не подстрекай )
<[Raiden]> )
 * iFalkorr потупил глазки
<artus> и тогда мы будем жить мирно и дружно)
<iFalkorr> а я что:)с ним весело:) он так искренне оправдывается:)
<artus> вот давайте лучше завтра дружненько покрутим бота , сделаем че нить годное )
<[Raiden]> Ну блин. В конце концов , ты хотел заливалку и я её показал. Моей вины в том что именно в прогармме входящей в кде ск это есть - нету.
<[Raiden]> :)
<iFalkorr> baronos: ты посмотрел rise of guardians?
<iFalkorr> artus: дык я с радостью приму помощь. мне одному скучно и лень все делать пробовать
<artus> [Raiden], да не, заливалка норм , но немного не то
<[Raiden]> можно подойти с другой стороны. А куда ты хотел заливать?
<artus> да вот в идеале это галерея аля пикасы и чтоб расшарить можно было сразу альбом
<[Raiden]> На сколько я помню в F-Spot был модуль для пикасы
<artus> надо будет глянуть
<[Raiden]> и по ходу в шотвеле тоже http://yorba.org/shotwell/help/share-upload.html
<[Raiden]> http://inotv.rt.com/2013-02-27/Lyuboznatelnie-uralci-otkrili-sezon-ohoti
<[Raiden]> в дигикам импорт ещё есть оттуда. http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0227/h_1361981517_3129236_424aa1617a.png
<iFalkorr> сказал коту по английски пару слов о кино, которое смотрю... он на меня посмотрел так, мол ты чувак уже совсем стронулся кукушечкой
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0227/h_1361982516_6814576_9b45d196f7.png
<iFalkorr> Nichts ist wahr, alles ist erlaubt
<iFalkorr> baronos: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/69664_579991308678918_1079773897_n.jpg
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/9/4/f/6/d/62e7cc5b1b7de84f67396035f9f.jpg
<iFalkorr> пора спать. опять не высплюсь жеж
<Scrimmer> какой сптаь
<Scrimmer> даже детское время еще не кончилось
<andrex> Scrimmer, у меня у же вхрослое кончилось, а у не го детское уж точно
<andrex> з*
<Scrimmer> andrex: а ты чего не спишь ?
<andrex> днем выспалсо :D
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/27/strechablebattery/
<Tmin10> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<korvin_> ?why
<Tmin10> Подскажите, хотел обновить LibreOffice до 4 версии, добавил ppa: ppa:libreoffice/ppa, но обновилось только до версии 3.6
<Tmin10> как до 4 обновить?
<artus> поставить либру 4ю
<Tmin10> ну если просто качать deb, то обновляться то оно не будет само...
<artus> если у нее в репах есть дописка 4 в имени пакета, как у накуреного вбокса) а так в репу глядеть надо какие у нее там либры то
<andrex> Tmin10, укажи полное имя с версией
<Tmin10> у меня сейчас обновилось до  3.6.4.3
<andrex> гг и 4 того там нет))
<andrex> оно бета поди
<Tmin10> на сайтике вовсю пиарят его...
<Tmin10> типа новая и крутая версия
<Tmin10> и предлагают пакетиками скачать
<mdma> ты когда репу либры добавлял
<mdma> тебе писало
<mdma> There is a PPA dedicated for the 3.5 series which supports Lucid/10.04,  Oneiric/11.10 and Precise/12.04 for a more stable experience!
<Tmin10> на сайте доступно 3.6.5 и 4
<mdma> так вот нигде там не написано что в той репе должен быть 4й
<Tmin10> так, тогда для 4 свой ppa должен быть...
<Tmin10> у мя кстати 12.10 убунта)
<mdma> я так думаю, вот, так что имхо ток качать с сайта
<Tmin10> жаль...
<Tmin10> хех, есть ppa libreoffice/libreoffice-prereleases, там лежит 4.0.0-alpha1
<Tmin10> а на сайтике финальная версия уже
<Tmin10> что-то они в репозиторий не удосужились выложить видимо...
<mdma> по крайней мере мне на ланчпаде не удалось найти 4ку
<Tmin10> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-prereleases
<Tmin10> вот альфа тока...
<Tmin10> а, нет, бета
<Tmin10> от 22 января
<Tmin10> а, ещё новее нашё, но тоже бета
<Tmin10> ух, теперь там темы из огнелиса доступны)
<Scrimmer> фига тмин выше нафлудил...
<Scrimmer> винда такая няша
<Scrimmer> за 2 недели сьела 60 гб диск
<[Raiden]> У меня в винде только 1 косяк есть,почему-то 2 обновки постоянн оставятся для дотнета. Никак не могу победить\найти причину. Больше проблем нет.
<bosyi> создал свой первый баг на ланчпаде. так просто оказываеться. баг правда вероятнее всего безнадежный.
<NightPorter> register markovka parakhin@gmail.com
<NightPorter> Hi
<NightPorter> привет )
<Scrimmer> эм
<Scrimmer> привет
<NightPorter> я тут новичок
<Scrimmer> мм, расскажи нам о себе
<NightPorter> недавно решил приобщиться к пользователям линукса
<NightPorter> поставил сначала минт 14
<NightPorter> но убунту больше понравилась
<Scrimmer> мм, продолжай
<NightPorter> очень понравился russian remix ubuntu
<NightPorter> думал его поставить но у меня 64-битная система
<Scrimmer> очень интересно, продолжай
<NightPorter> собственно все )
<Scrimmer> а ты интересный
<NightPorter> сложно с чистой убунты настроить все так чтобы было также как в remix?
<Scrimmer> что за ремикс вообще
<NightPorter> russian remix - убунта допиленная саратовскими линуксоидами
<NightPorter> а так я занялся веб разработкой
<Scrimmer> тебе ~ 17 лет ?
<NightPorter> 23
<Scrimmer> ухты, ошибочка)
<NightPorter> просто я только начал юзать линукс )
<NightPorter> неуверенно общаюсь
<Scrimmer> никогда не рано начать изучать его
<Scrimmer> попробуй убунту с оболочкой KDE
<Scrimmer> KUbuntu
<NightPorter> а мне юнити понравилась )
<NightPorter> все ругают а мне как-то очень даже
<Scrimmer> бяка твоя юнити, [Raiden] подтвердит
<NightPorter> а корица? )
<Scrimmer> что, мой пирожочек?
<NightPorter> я имею в виду cinnamon
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, не дави
<Sergey_IT> NightPorter, что понравится, тем и пользуйся
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT: что. прости?
<NightPorter> я так понимаю оболочку можно менять без переустановки оси?
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, что не понял? Не оказывай давление на клиента
<Scrimmer> NightPorter: да
<Sergey_IT> NightPorter, можно и не менять
<NightPorter> а, ну отлично тогда )
<Sergey_IT> NightPorter, менять можно, а вот сносить непонравившееся надо осторожно
<NightPorter> а вообще что нужно ставить после того как я чистую убунту 12.10 заинсталю?
<NightPorter> кодеки например какие то?
<NightPorter> я вообще думаю обновиться на 13 версию и писать о багах )
<Sergey_IT> хелп для новичков на сайте почитать
<vir0id> NightPorter двойной клик по какому нибудь медиафайлу. Кодеки автоматом уcтановятcя
<vir0id> при уcтановки cиcтемы тоже можно галочку поcтавить, для атомат. уcтановки
<NightPorter> ну а все таки я правильно сделаю что с минта на убунту перейду? )
<Sergey_IT> NightPorter, лучше 13.04 ставить заново, обновляться ты опоздал
<NightPorter> а как ее заного поставить?
<NightPorter> еще не опоздал
<NightPorter> где ее скачать?
<Sergey_IT> рано тебе ее ставить, если такие вопросы задаешь
<NightPorter> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=204779.0
<NightPorter> тут написано что можно обновить
<vir0id> NightPorter обновление cиcтемы - это практич. вcегда лотерея. Может чё нибудь отвалитьcя
<vir0id> лучше c нуля cтавить
<NightPorter> а где  скачать? на ubuntu.com?
<vir0id> ну да
<NightPorter> а там юнити убрали я смотрю?
<NightPorter> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ - отсюда нормально скачать?
<bosyi> нормально
<NightPorter> там русская версия то будет? )
<NightPorter> ну всмысле локализация
<bosyi> какую выберешь такая и будет
<extor> Is there any better russian transator than translate.google.net or do I have to pretty much learn russian?
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<baronos> хмм
<Scrimmer> хых
<baronos> артус давно был?)
<Scrimmer> (20:37:15) artus вышел из комнаты (quit: Quit: oopppsss).
<Scrimmer> 2 часа назад
<bosyi> а чего бы на английском не початиься?
<Scrimmer> baronos: а где спасибо, неблагодарный ты человек
<baronos> Scrimmer: thanks
<Scrimmer> ой ну не надо было...
<baronos> какой у нас торрент клиент умеет по расписанию вкл\откл?
<baronos> как то можно поглядеть к примеру сколько Мб весит страница которую я открываю?
<Scrimmer> тоже задавался вопросом
<Scrimmer> решил, что легче всего ее просто скачать
<Scrimmer> и посмотреть сколько все весит
<baronos> а то надо Медведеву наглядно показать
<baronos> эпическая скрость "Текущий тарифный план: [KRD]ADSL Disel "Социальный" 128 Кбит/с"
<[Raiden]> в фф  ест ьинфа о странице  , ещё в опере
<baronos> но вот это вообще супер Подключить"DISEL Социальный" Абонплата 64 Кбит/с (xDSL) 230руб
<baronos> Scrimmer: как скачать страницу?
<baronos> сохранить хватит её?
<Scrimmer> ctrl + s
<Scrimmer> ну, это имхо самое простое решение
<baronos> а его достаточно
<baronos> [Raiden]: ты уже поставил фотошоп на андройж?
<baronos> д
<[Raiden]> неа. У меня там какой-то другой редактор есть. Я даже не знаю что умеет, но 1 раз я пользовался осветлением и кроппингом.
<[Raiden]> расписание оно темным получилось )
<baronos> ))
<[Raiden]> одно
<[Raiden]> я иногда фоткаю расписания на останвоках и потом копирую их в отдельную папку
<[Raiden]> допустим могу ходить по ашану и посмотреть когда примерн омой автобус.
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> ашан прикольно, мне в новосибе каток понравился летом :()
<baronos> [Raiden]: только щас заметил, что роса добавлена на pkgs.org
<[Raiden]> и на дистроватче есть
<baronos> дистроватч то я думаю понятно, там столько этих дистров и даже церковные версии есть)
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> они yum используют?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> его кроме шапки никто не юзает
<[Raiden]> urpmi \ rpmdrake как в мандриве
<baronos> хмм, быстро бегут фреш версия с меса 9.1
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/27/dontcare/
<baronos> [Raiden]: кубитторрент по расписанию умеет запускать закачки?
<[Raiden]> не помню, ча гляну
<baronos> или хотя бы по расписанию отключал
<[Raiden]> вроде нет
<[Raiden]> в кторрент есть плагин изменения скорости по таймеру\дням недели
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0228/h_1362003347_1090583_f49ded52ee.png
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/post/170209/
<Scrimmer> [Raiden] baronos споке
<[Raiden]> бб
<baronos> [Raiden]: http://www.android-x86.org/releases/build-20130228
<baronos> Scrimmer: бб
<Scrimmer> вот, теперь можно спать
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> кубунту подождет :D
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> всеравно же не юзабельно и ещё долго будет.
<baronos> ща погляжу, маркет по сути и не нужен, хватает 4pda клиента
<baronos> вафлю будет принимать и отдавать то все супер. большего и не надо.
<baronos> а дройд с инетм 64кбит\с вообще за глаза
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-28
<TNH> !зштп
<TNH> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<NightPorter> привет
<NightPorter> +
<NightPorter> )
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг.
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<andrex> baronos, что клиенты тестируеш?
<baronos> andrex: лень лезть в вичат конфиг править на фринод :)
<andrex> гг
<baronos> хайлайтни пожалуйста
<andrex> у меня несколько стор закоменчено, просто раскомнчиваю нудную а ненужную закоменчиваю)
<andrex> baronos, тук тук
<baronos> гуд спс, нотифи работает
<baronos> надо тему эмпати сменить на гном3.6
<Scrimmer> andrex: йо
<andrex> Scrimmer, ой
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Hanno4ka> aleksei`: ку
<aleksei`> ))
<Scrimmer> baronos: 1
<Hanno4ka> baronos: как там твои шуры-муры с мисс март?
<baronos> Hanno4ka: молчит как рыба об лед, я и так, и  сяк, а она ни в какую. Может она еще в онлайн не выходила?)
<baronos> Scrimmer: ну это цифра один
<baronos> Hanno4ka: спроси там её, выходила она или нет?
<Hanno4ka> baronos: в фейсбуке, так?
<baronos> угу
<Hanno4ka> baronos: ёмаё, я её совсем засмущала ><
<Hanno4ka> baronos: но она просто не выходила в онлайн
<baronos> Hanno4ka: тогда понятно, хорошая девочка, не юзает всякие социалочки :)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: ты не думай, что все поголовно сидят в социалках)) я где-то даже чилала, что программисты одни из тех, кто сидит в них по минимуму, и иногда даже не имеют аккаунтов в них
<baronos> я и не думаю, фб у меня для новостей о прощивке к моему телефону :)
<baronos> твиттер так же для новостей по типу rss
<Scrimmer> baronos: ты ничего не понимаешь
<baronos> Scrimmer: это точно
<Scrimmer> )
<Scrimmer> а я себе наконец то хард купил нормальный, а то на своем даже фотошоп запустить не смог xD
<baronos> а чем тебе мягкий не угодил?
 * baronos ушел в cod mw2
<fruct> всем доброго времени суток, подскажите как правильно обновить ядро linux в ubuntu server установленной на raid1 и /home на LVM?
<fruct> *soft raid1*
<Scrimmer> fruct: а какой фрукт ?
<vamadir> народ 13.04 стабильна?
<vamadir> кто нить ставил?
<rapidsp> vamadir: стабильная альфа :)
<vamadir> ок, значит скаем :)
<vamadir> спасиб
<NightPorter> Привет )
<NightPorter> у меня проблема с compiz
<NightPorter> не могу никак вернуть
<NightPorter> что-то сбил и сначала только рабочий стол был
<NightPorter> сейчас все настроил
<NightPorter> как можно настройки вернуть на дефолтные? в настройках компиза не получается
<NightPorter> а то окна непонятно как-то открываются
<rapidsp> наверное переименовать ~/.config
<NightPorter> а где его найти?
<NightPorter> под рутом я зашел в наутилус
<rapidsp> не надо под рутом
<rapidsp> че вас всех в рута тянет...
<[Raiden]> Зайди под своим юзером и включи отображение скрытых файлов и ищи в своей хомпапке. Только в .config хранится много конфигов, потеряешь настройки не только компиза.
<rapidsp> потом можно из бекапа нужное вернуть
<NightPorter> .compiz - это?
<[Raiden]> да, скорее всего
<[Raiden]> ваще любые конфиги находятся измением параметров или вводом слов. И поиском по слову или по дате правки.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если что
<NightPorter> и перезагрузку делать?
<NightPorter> я переименовал
<rapidsp> перелогон
<[Raiden]> хватит релогина, но если хочется можешь и ребутнуться
<andrex> 2 перезагрузки сделай
<rapidsp> с полным отключением питания в районе :)
<andrex> ага
<rapidsp> чета быстро
<[Raiden]> Я кстати на 4пда часто встречаю любителей делать 2 раза вайп, прощивать 2 раза телефон и потом делать ещё 2 раза вайп
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> раза 4-5 точно встречал
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: ye nfv 3 hfpys[ dfqgf tcnm///
<[Raiden]> Надо бы туда вбросить что так только лохи делают и надо 3.
<rapidsp> ой
<baronos> хмм, они думаю, что два раза вымотый пол будет чище?
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: ну там 3 разных вайпа есть
<[Raiden]> наверное )
<[Raiden]> Хотя в случае с полом, будет почище )
<rapidsp> половой вайп....
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: имеется в виду один, каждый два раза
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36248 - самсунг показывает телефон с тизен 2.0 , фактически это тоже самое что миго. Бедная нокия...
<NightPorter> Спасибо большое )
<NightPorter> получилось
<NightPorter> в юнити непривычно работать без панели задач )
<[Raiden]> она там фактически есть, только иконками и слева. В прочем мне тоже было непривычно
<NightPorter> и в панели dash неудобно без автопереключения раскладки
<rapidsp> gxneur?
<baronos> у меня мизинец автораскладка
<baronos> всегда работает на всех осях
<[Raiden]> Панели даш по большому счету вообще не очень нужны без тача. И количество линз я слышал порождает лаги.
<baronos> ну они по 20мб хавают
<baronos> у меня по крайней мере
<[Raiden]> в общем даш на десктопе нужен примерно так же как неотрываемая панел ьслева или как глобал меню для экономии места на мониторах 22+ дюйма.
<[Raiden]> т.е. почти совсем не нужно.
<[Raiden]> простите если что )
<baronos> марк простит ;)
<[Raiden]> гг
<Hanno4ka> ну, я даже в винде стала перетаскивать панель налево
<NightPorter> baronos, одной кнопкой переключаешь? )
<baronos> NightPorter на капсе
<Hanno4ka> а прелеключение раскладок всегда ставлю на правый контр, и переключаю мезинцем, я вообще всеми пальцами набтраю)))
<Hanno4ka> а капс туцпо выключен и юзается как хост клавиша в виртуалбоксе
<NightPorter> baronos, а капс чем заменил?
<Hanno4ka> суровым одминам капс не нужен))
<baronos> шифт+капс
<NightPorter> а где можно настройки клавиш поменять?
<[Raiden]> Я редко использую окна в фуллскрин и считаю что 1 из плюсов вайдов является то что можно поставить окна рядом и они ещё будут читабельны. Панель сбоку отбирает это съедая место, а автоскрытие часто мешает.
<[Raiden]> + на вайде вертикальаня панель как ни крути меньше чем горизонтальная и влезает меньше на неё.
<NightPorter> что такое вайд?
<[Raiden]> NightPorter: вайд в переводе на русский широкий ) прямоугольный экран т.е. , а не квадратынй как раньше.
<NightPorter> а )
<NightPorter> где найти сервер под убунту?
<NightPorter> lamp наверное
<NightPorter> только не понял где его найти )
<[Raiden]> всё в репозиториях. 1 из простых способов установки: sudo tasksel , тим выбераешь LAMP Server и ок
<[Raiden]> если команды нет, то sudo apt-get install tasksel
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/28/danger/
<Hanno4ka> не поеду на ваши базары))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> [18:04:29] [digger]58 тонн это мелочь… один день на рынке больше уходит
<[Raiden]> [18:05:14] [digger]эти 58 тонн вже сожрале пока новость дошла )
<Hanno4ka> все равно не поеду)
<NightPorter> подскажите хороший редактор для html/css/php для убунту
<Hanno4ka> vim
<Hanno4ka> )))
<fruct> всем доброго времени суток, подскажите как правильно обновить ядро linux в ubuntu server установленной на soft raid1 и /home на LVM?
<Civil|2> NightPorter: vim, emacs, kate, gedit, sublime text всякие... много их
 * Hanno4ka думает, что на этом канале тусят одни инопланетяне...
<Hanno4ka> но ёмаё, я уже понимаю, что вы там говорите... Оо
<Civil|2> fruct: в общем случаи берешь и обновляешь
<fruct> Civil|2, это я уже пробовал, пришлось грузиться на предидущую версию ядра =(
<Civil|2> fruct: так, имеет смысл проверить актуальность /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf, если нужно - его обновить и перегенерировать initramfs
<Civil|2> fruct: ну это другая проблема и описывать надо её
<fruct> Civil|2, хм... я не знаю как описать - обновил ядро, после перезагрузки получаю только это: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pornqua/8515843902/in/photostream
<fruct> Civil|2, хотя нет, после: update-initramfs -u просто выкидывает в консоль (initram)
<Civil|2> fruct: с той картинкой - у тебя все там написано вполне себе.
<Civil|2> что ему не нравится
<fruct> Civil|2, эммм...а я вот не пойму что =/
<Civil|2> fruct: он посчитал что у тебя один из рейдов - degraded (без одного диска), конкретно md7
<fruct> Civil|2, При установке системы я создавал md7, но сейчас показывает вот что: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5573446/
<fruct> Civil|2, а mdadm вот что: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5573452/ может из-за этого все так плохо?
<Civil|2> fruct: инитрд собирает по /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf'у
<Civil|2> в нем записано примерно то же самое что ты показал (должно так быть)
<fruct> Civil|2, в нем так и написано (я сам вписал)
<Civil|2> fruct: видимо раньше было вписано только первые 4
<Civil|2> поэтому у тебя в системе сейчас mda127 всякие появились
<fruct> Civil|2, да так и было )
<Civil|2> fruct: ну тут есть два варианта - возможно тебе поможет roodelay=30 например (чтобы он подождал пока система определит все твои диски, мб даже не 30, а больше). Либо выкинуть srv-files из mdadm.conf чтобы на этапе Initrd он его не пытался тебе собрать
<fruct> Civil|2, я где то прочитал что в mdadm.conf = HOMEHOST MyHostName - должен быть... наверно не в моем случае...
<Civil|2> fruct: ну это не причина. Скорее всего он пытается собрать рейд когда еще неопределился последний диск, поэтому srv-files:7 твой без одного диска выходит
<Civil|2> он и спрашивает, мол что ему делать-то?
<Civil|2> кстати если указать bootdegraded=true то он пойдет дальше, правда диск потом придется руками добавить
<fruct> Civil|2, он скорее всего не спрашивает а сообщает об этом нонстоп и ничего не слушает...сейчас попробую rootdelay=30 поставить - это в mdadm.conf надо же?
<Civil|2> fruct: нет, при загрузке в строку загрузки вписать
<Civil|2> fruct: лучше сразу 60
<andrex> опа
<artus> трям
<artus> andrex, расказывай чего туть )
<andrex> artus, а ведро обновить пытаются у же часа 2 наверно
<artus> зачем?
<andrex> а я фз
<fruct> Civil|2, не получилось - я правильно вписал? http://www.flickr.com/photos/pornqua/8516210752/in/photostream
<andrex> fruct, зачем тебе ведро обновлять? на рейде
<andrex> нужно сидеть на 300 лет 20ть а потом обновлять, чтобы заметно было что чтото поменялось)
<artus> а там что-то меняетцо? Оо
<andrex> буковки
<baronos> artus ты на знц?)
<Civil|2> fruct: да вполне.
<artus> baronos, ща рейд соберетцо и переедут виртуалки
<Scrimmer> artus: йо
<artus> ку
<fruct> Civil|2, не получилось ничего - выкинуло в (initramfs)
<fruct> andrex, в ядре кучу уязвимостей нашли же
<artus> шо, опять? пакажи
<[Raiden]> Это видимо верно. Мне сегодня обновление приходило
<[Raiden]> ядра
<[Raiden]> и флэша. Во флэше 0-дей уязвимость
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36250
<[Raiden]> Хотя в ченчлоге пакета на ядро только * Bump ABI
<[Raiden]> 3.5.0.26.32
<andrex> 3.6.11 у мну так и не обновлял, лень
<[Raiden]> Сам я на 3.8.0 сижу. Это я вам просот решил рассказать про обновку.
<[Raiden]> дефольтное я не сношу как запасное и оно обновляется время от времени
<[Raiden]> на самом деле разницы особой нет. Только у меня разделы бтрфс и ест ьидея что со свежим дарйвером оно пошустерй. Вот и поставил свеженькое )
<fruct> 3.8.0 не поддерживает 386 проц
<[Raiden]> какая досада
<andrex> ну прям ща у всех 386 процы
<baronos> [Raiden] скачал таки кубунту, но вот незадача, при продолжении закачки он начал докачивать уже новый образ с новой датой, и вообщем он не рабочий. Походу, что то говорит, что не надо тебе укбунту :D
<andrex> у мня 286))
<fruct> у меня на рейде =)
<[Raiden]> baronos: наверное тебе не надо, а не мне
<artus> fruct, эмммм, у тя на рейде 3й пень?
<baronos> ну да, забыл одно слово Мне)))
<NightPorter> помогите дрова ати поставить
<baronos> sgfxi
<andrex> 3 тий пень эт не 386
<NightPorter> пропиертарные или как их там
<baronos> ну или через jockey
<andrex> 586 dhjlt bkb 686
<andrex> или
<andrex> вроде
<fruct> artus, целик 450
<baronos> а скайлайн за сколько?
<[Raiden]> baronos: с такими руками оно тебе точно никчему. :) Я почему-то всегда нормально скачиваю.
<baronos> [Raiden]хыхы, наверно. но сегодня ночью еще раз по-пробую))
<artus> fruct, ну так завязывай с наркотой, он 686 же
<[Raiden]> если не можешь скачать за сутки, качай не дейли билд, а бету2.
<artus> andrex, не, 3й вроде еще 3 , эт 4ка уже пятисотка
<[Raiden]> или альфу2, не помню
<[Raiden]> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 12.10 quantal(eng):http://goo.gl/F95yy
<[Raiden]> последний линк
<[Raiden]> NightPorter: --^
<fruct> artus, а ну да - ты прав насчет архитектуры =)
<fruct> надо попробовать 3.8 поставить )
<[Raiden]> 3.8 портанули на андройд видимо скоро появится 5.0
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<andrex> нет контакта)
<Scrimmer> andrex: почему ты еще не спишь ?
<andrex> рано ешё
<andrex> xD
<[Raiden]> первый контакт
<Lex_S> baronos: ты там опять какие-то нотифи пилишь штоле?)
<andrex> опа
<andrex> Lex_S, дарофф
<Lex_S> здрасти
<baronos> не отвлекайте от боя))
<Lex_S> )
<andrex> он в стрелялки застрелялсо
<[Raiden]> от мальчика
<[Raiden]> )
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: чотам, какие последние новости в кедах? а то давненько там небыл
<baronos> Lex_S давроа, не, нотифи уже г3 за меня сделал))
<Lex_S> переполз на 3.6?)
<baronos> нет, жду 3.8))
<[Raiden]> Они по прежнему захватывают мир
<Lex_S> хехе
<Lex_S> :)
<vir0id> В кедах шнурки на пополам рвутcя =)
<[Raiden]> 5 марта 4.10.1
<Lex_S> чё ж там в пятых будет
<[Raiden]> Ну по сути всё тоже самое, для разработчиков только новвое и более активный юз qml
<[Raiden]> Революций особых на десктопе не планируется, т.к. для тачей пишется плазма-десктоп.
<[Raiden]> плазма-актив
<[Raiden]> да и куда уже революционней. плазмойды на почти любом языке, модульынй вм,  редакторы, смотреки с поддержкой модулей
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<Lex_S> это да
<Lex_S> надо будет на арчик накатить
<[Raiden]> В общем стоит ожидать того же самого + функциональынй рост программ входящих в кде ск
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/loki+QtCurve+style?content=157044
<vir0id> Гномик cказал, что кеды ему малы =)
<tagezi> всем привет )
<eddy737> privet
<eddy737> y menya problema s ubuntu 12.04
<tagezi> а по русски?
<eddy737> Попытаюсь по русски, пишу с телефона, сам не с россии :)
<tagezi> eddy737, большинство даже читать не будут латиницу, а опы просто кикнут за нарушение, так что старайся
<eddy737> У меня не загружается графический интерфейс
<eddy737> Ok
<tagezi> eddy737, с чего вс1 началось то?
<tagezi> всё*
<eddy737> Создал топик на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=215241.0
<eddy737> Просто нужен комп, а я не знаю что оно может быть....я новинький в линухе
<tagezi> eddy737, не растраивайся, все новенькие, пока пару раз не сломают )
<tagezi> eddy737, у тебя ATI видяха?
<eddy737> Ну это я понял, спасибо за поддержку. Есть идеи? :(
<eddy737> Да
<eddy737> Ниделю назад поставил самые свежие драйвера для запуска игр со Steam
<vir0id> нашёл c чем cвязыватьмя. cтим в печку
<vir0id> тьcя*
<Scrimmer> tagezi: првеит
<tagezi> eddy737, ну вот у тебя в дровах скорее всего и проблемма
<tagezi> Scrimmer, ой =)
<Scrimmer> сам ты ой
<tagezi> (:
<eddy737> Ну раньше-то работало :( А как можно переставить дрова?
<tagezi> эм, reinstall?
<tagezi> ну, покрайне мере, я так делаю)) sudo apt-get reinstall имя_пакета tckb ye;yj gthtcnfdbnm )
<tagezi> если нужно переставить*
<eddy737> reinstall что? пардон, я просто не знаю точного названия пакета
<tagezi> соврал про реинстал )
 * tagezi чешет репу
<tagezi> sudo apt-get install имя_пакета --reinstall
<tagezi> вот так вот ))
<tagezi> eddy737, а имя пакета, то которое нужно переустановить, в твоём случае наверное дрова на ATI
<eddy737> Ну это я в курсе как бы, просто само имя пакета я не знаю
<tagezi> ну я тоже, у меня интел )
<eddy737> а нету команды которой можна узнать? :)
<tagezi> eddy737, нужно [Raiden] спросить, он много знает, или artus, этот вообще маньяк на консольке )
<[Raiden]> не помню
<[Raiden]> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 12.10 quantal(eng):http://goo.gl/F95yy
<baronos> tagezi aptitude reinstall ;)
<[Raiden]> iwconfig выдаёт инфу Encryption key:off
<[Raiden]> как это изменить
<baronos> apt-get install --reinstall
<tagezi> baronos, да.. просто алиасы расслабляют )
<baronos> 'n lg
<baronos> эт да
<artus> aptitude reinstall круче :)
<tagezi> [Raiden], что значит как? iwconfig и меняется, не?
<[Raiden]> ты мне вопрос задаёшь?
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе
<[Raiden]> я спрашиваю как изменить
<flintstone> драсте всем :)
<eddy737> tagezi СПАСИБО!!! Как я об этом не подумал? Удалил драйвера и система загрузилась!
<tagezi> eddy737, незачто )
<[Raiden]> hostapd пишет вот чего
<[Raiden]> rfkill: WLAN soft blocked
<[Raiden]> Could not set interface mon.wlan0 flags: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<[Raiden]> что бы это могло быть
<tagezi> [Raiden], ты чо таблетку себе купил? )
<[Raiden]> у меня давн оесть вайфай адаптер - если это таблетка, то да.
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе жаргона
<tagezi> [Raiden], програмно блокирован, видимо, а Encryption key:off насколько я понимаю говорит о том что это общедоступная сеть
<tagezi> [Raiden], не, таблетка - это планшет )
<[Raiden]> не,я не могу придумать задач для планшета.
<[Raiden]> ответ был в вопросе, sudo rfkill unblock all помогло. Это происки враждебного нетворк менеджера.
<tagezi> ))
<flintstone> его до сих пор не могут исправить? :)
<[Raiden]> чего-то днс ещё не пашет\не выдаётся мобилке по вифи.
<flintstone> я уже не помню когда я в последний раз пользовался нетворк менеджером :)
<[Raiden]> не знаю почему
<[Raiden]> 1время точка доступа ок поднималась ,сча поднимается, мобилка видит и соединяется но нету днс
<[Raiden]> что бы это могло быть )
<tagezi> а у меня iwconfig вообще нет о_О
<tagezi> а днс сервер стоит? )
<[Raiden]> вроде нужен dnsmasq и он стоит
<[Raiden]> релогин
<[Raiden]> не смог победить
<artus> а нафига вам днс сервер?
<[Raiden]> ну ты вопрос задал
<[Raiden]> зайти на мобиле никуда не могу
<artus> а слабо в вифи прибить руками 8.8.8.8 и 8.8.4.4 и забыть? ))
<[Raiden]> слабо, я не умею
<[Raiden]> и никто не отвечает
<artus> в доп опциях вифи
<[Raiden]> на мобиле т.е.? я не вижу таки х настроек. андройд 4.1.2
<artus> там де вифи вкл и появляютцо точки, тапай кнопку с выпадающими менюхами
<artus> на телефонке левая обычно
<[Raiden]> да, там видно ип и мак
<[Raiden]> и всё в общем-то
<artus> эмм, там еть галка статик ip
<artus> а мона на конкретной точке забить статик ip и днсы
<[Raiden]> пойду погуглю про телефон, нету такой галки
<artus> да должна
<baronos> artus [Raiden] у тебя случаем не cm10?
<[Raiden]> не
<[Raiden]> самсунг сток
<artus> это стоковые настройки дроида
<[Raiden]> нашел. 4пда рулит. долгий тап по имени сети , там есть )
<artus> хм, однако)
<[Raiden]> 8888 даже автоматом подставляется если затереть ип компа
<artus> а я при создании сети забивал )) а оказывается мона изменить)
 * [Raiden] чмакнул artus
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> [Raiden], там просто при подключении к сети, есть галка показать пароль, так вот оно еще вниз прокручивается и можно забивать свои настройки аля статик ip и тд
<[Raiden]> при подключении мб, но ты этого сразу не сказал. )
<[Raiden]> в общем вопрос кажется решен
<artus> ага )
<baronos> http://goo.gl/II5KZ :)
<artus> гг
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/photo/2013/02/28/meteor/#0
<Nor8> А народу все меньше и меньше ))
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<baronos> ух ты, в эмпати пароль на никсерв старботал автоматом
<[Raiden]> он там должен был работать в первом релизе
<[Raiden]> чиста по идее
<[Raiden]> первый день весны аднака
<vir0id> Ребята, напишите команду которая включает лето =)
<[Raiden]> поищи какой-нить cpuburn
<[Raiden]> )
<vir0id> он годитя для приготовления яишницы
<[Raiden]> было бы неплохо конечно если лето был омесяцев 7, 3 месяца зима и по месяцу ан весну\лето
<vir0id> хотел бы я быть медведем =) Унул веной, промнуля летом
<[Raiden]> сча реклама у нас по тв крутится. Чувак находит берлогу и кидает туда будильник
<[Raiden]> типа весны захотел
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgsiaoTJiLI&list=PLu6RZUNiUVH-3dV1H6q8ffw7Z0OyM4TVn
<vir0id> Реклама чиcтых штанов или труcов?
<[Raiden]> не помню )
<vir0id> http://krasnoglaziki.rpod.ru/
<vir0id> не оcилю я эту передачку
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/642162
<vir0id> Хотел потел вот это в телефон запихнуть... Качнул арм верcию, но руки не доходят загрузитьcя http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipU2h1u5Ehw
<vir0id> извращение, но ради cмеха можно попробовать
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/642099
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-01
<andrex> аха делать им нефиг уже смартфоны запускают в космос, там и так мусорка уже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как система работает со swap? она его на ошибки проверяет когда нибудь?
<Hanno4ka> все спят
<Hanno4ka> ПЯТНИЦА!!!!
 * Hanno4ka уронила конфетку в кофе
<Hanno4ka> никогда, запомните- никогда не разворачивайте конфетки над чашкой кофе
 * JohnDoe_71Rus ест конфетки, не пьет кофе
<rapidsp> разворачивайте над клавой
 * Hanno4ka думает, как бы вас тут расшевелить...
<rapidsp> наливай
 * Hanno4ka больше думала не про наливай, а про сиськи, но наливай тоже пойдет)
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<baronos> кедоводы, как то через гуй нм раздать интернет по лану можно? А то маскарадами заниматься не охото :)
<Hanno4ka> всем добрый день. есть такой вопрос - установлена убунту 12.04 с юнити. в системном трее (или индикаторах, хз как там правильно) не отображается значок gxneur. в чем может быть проблема?
<baronos> наверно в dconf надо лезть
<baronos> на форуме есть тема
<baronos> Hanno4ka When the dconf-editor appears go to desktop > Unity > panel and change the value of systray-whitelist to ['all']
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: кажется нельзя
<baronos> это плохо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя может и есть какая гуевина отдельная
<baronos> ща установлю, погляжу
<baronos> мне кубунту сказала, что у неё есть все необходимое для работы в интернете и можно легко установить хромиум и фф :)
<rapidsp> вот видишь
<rapidsp> все есть
<baronos> и вообще, тач работает нормуль на аспир 725 с кубунту, а вот убунту балалайка
<baronos> надо убунту гномовский тач вырезать, и пилить свой
<baronos> stasdizzi зачем тебя два тут?)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: спасибо)) помогло
<baronos> незачто))
<Hanno4ka> хм... Знаю, в кедах есть буфер обмена с историей. А есть ли аналогичный для гнома\юнити?
<artus> есть
<artus> их много , ток смысл ?  )
<iFalkorr> есть
<iFalkorr> ток нафига?
<artus> утречка всем
<Hanno4ka> artus: на пример, какие?
<baronos> для гш было расширение, в юнитти апплет вроде был
<iFalkorr> дня послезарплатного:)
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: не правильно - сегодня первый день весны )))
<baronos> iFalkorr получил зарплату таки)
<artus> а йа не получил (((
<Hanno4ka> может подкините списочек таких штук?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: сказал бы я те про эту весну, да вот тока забанить себя придется
<artus> iFalkorr, baronos поделитесь мужикиии :D
<baronos> у ская в блоге
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: у меня в блоге было
<baronos> artus у меня будет через две недели только((
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: твой блог - просто супер))) очень полезный, и гуглить особо не надо... Где ты этим примудростям учишься то?
<artus> Hanno4ka, xclip
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: давно не пополнял:)все руки не доходят
<artus> Hanno4ka, ой, нето ) топлю)
<iFalkorr> сча пельмешки сварю и будет кошер
<Hanno4ka> не, не то
<artus> baronos, че там в гогнопблогах ? я пропустил чтойто ?
<baronos> artus неа, там все по старому))
<artus> Hanno4ka,  clipit
<baronos> не дали мне 2мбит\с(((
<baronos> черти получие(
<Lex_S> печальный у вас какойто ростелеком
<Hanno4ka> systray-whitelist - а есть аналогичный blacklist?
<aleksei`> всем ку
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: а все что не в вайтлисте - автоматом в блеклисте
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: тогда такой вопрос - а что было по умолчанию в вайтлисте?
<Hanno4ka> я хочу вырубить скайп и пиджин
<iFalkorr> жаба, вайн. так что можно и не врубать
<artus> Hanno4ka, killall skype pidgin :D
<iFalkorr> с 13.04 его вообще не существует
<baronos> Hanno4ka подходишь и с лопаты по пиджину и скайпу вырубаешь
<Hanno4ka> ой, эпифани.. Или как там его правильно то? Дефолтный который
<baronos> зачем тебе эпифани?
<baronos> эмпати чтоли?
<baronos> зачем его вырубать? не используй да ивсе. что вас тянет то все удалять
<iFalkorr> эмпати не использует систрей
<iFalkorr> у него есть свой индикатор
<Hanno4ka> я хочу удалить его значок из систрея, он появился, когда я сделала gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<Hanno4ka> да, эмпати
<iFalkorr> эмпати не мог там появится. у него нет значка в трее. в коде не предусмотрен
<baronos> значок эмпати?
<iFalkorr> тока интеграция в индикатор мессаджес
<Hanno4ka> http://ipic.su/4MBk.png
<Hanno4ka> и не говорите мне, что эта гадость не висит в трее
<baronos> O_o
<artus> невисит, у тебя глюки)
<baronos> перезагрузи де
<baronos> Hanno4ka ты заставь админов znc поднять, и будешь в курсе всех дел на канале :D
<Hanno4ka> baronos: не люблю презагружаться (( нужно сервак останавливать... etc
<baronos> нафига ребут то делать
<artus> иксы на серваке - зло :)
<Hanno4ka> artus: это не иксы на серваке - это локально поднятый сервак для девелопинга) )
<Hanno4ka> а есть еще такой вопрос - делала так http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2012/04/howto-hibernation-precise-pangoline.html, но гибернация в меню не добавилась ((
<artus> Hanno4ka, девелопиш пока никто не видит? айайай ))
<baronos> http://img.ifcdn.com/images/619d930b88c64ed744eebe9a0bfb0730d52cc202_1.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> iFalkorr: Не в курсе, раздел swap на ошибки проверяется или нет?
<artus> зачем его проверять на ошибки? ))
<artus> там же фс как таковой нету
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот даже не знаю в чем проблем. ноут раньше месяцами в спящем режиме жил. а сейчас пару раз и все. тупо не просыпается, активности винта нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ядро не менял. из обнов огнелис в основном прилетал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mhdd весь диск проверил, бедов нет
<artus> пару месяцев и огнелис - как то не соответствует)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не соответствует чему?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ubuntu 10.04 ядро 3 -ка, точно не помню
<artus> в убунте физически не может за пару месяцев только огнелис обновится ) там по кругу по 3 раза сломается все )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> последние месяца 3-4 точно только огнелис и adobe flash прилетал
<baronos> это флещ с 0-day тебя взломали)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> жуть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: а почему оно ломается только когда ноут просыпается из сна?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> при загрузке, привычное сообщение ata1: softreset failed (device not ready) и курсор моргает. Это старое сообщение с ним все дааавно работает как надо. Можно переключится в консоль CAF1 но дальше полный вис.
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus у меня так с пк, когда перепад энергии идет хдд останавливается и все, ребут помогает)
<baronos> iFalkorr а кубунту таки с меса 9.2 и ядром 3.8 няя :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> перепад... но у меня ноут. от сети. батарея есть но старая
<baronos> я не знаю почему(
<Scrimmer> йо
<Hanno4ka> подскажите, как решить такую проблему... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575970/
 * baronos спрятался
<Scrimmer> baronos: привет мой самый лутший друх
<artus> Hanno4ka, а че это у тебя за ацкие конструкции?
<Scrimmer> artus: ты знаком с кросс-мото ?
<artus> Hanno4ka, man visudo же
<artus> Scrimmer, канешн, вчера с ним пили на брудершафт
<Scrimmer> и всеже?
<Scrimmer> малоли
<Scrimmer> кто из друзей катается, или сам было дело )
<Hanno4ka> artus: и что мне там дальше делать? Я как-то уже поломало судо ((
<artus> Hanno4ka, а там дальше добавляеш пользователя вросто ) а не ломаеш все стремными заклинаниями :)
<Hanno4ka> artus: как конкретно мне ЭТО сделать?
<artus> Hanno4ka, hanna.eismant  ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL в судоерс и будет тебе счастье )
<artus> ток без всяких su local, просто su
<artus> а потом visudo , и впиливаеш туда строчку с собой любимой )
<Hanno4ka> artus: ^_^ спасибо, ты мой спаситель
<Hanno4ka> да у меня с вами уже борода растет
<artus> ну пробрейся, проблема чтоль :D
<baronos> я иногда думаю, как мне вся эта информация поможет в обыденности на улице, вот и думаю зачем столько инфы в голове держать. Подошел гопник за трубой, а ты ему по iptables'у с маскараром
<Lex_S> и у гопника сразу кернел паник
<baronos> ы
<artus> baronos, нее, расказал дяде про ptables'у с маскараром, получил денюжку, купил ружжо, завалил гопника, и отдыхаеш 8м лет на нарах перечитывая мануалы :D
<baronos> сурово))
<Lex_S> это как-то по челябински
<Hanno4ka> да вы представьте - я идиальный пользователь! Сама поставила убунту, сама добавила ее в ад, сама добавилась, в судо, сама все поставила и настроила) ) ) админам ну вообще никаких телодвижений не нужно делать
<artus> Hanno4ka, она итак из ада, зачем ее туда добавлять )
<Hanno4ka> хотя с другой сторны я мучаю вопросами вас)
<Lex_S> "сама добавила ее в ад"
<Lex_S> мне страшно)
<Hanno4ka> Lex_S: все по мануалу ская)
<Lex_S> да я не сомневаюсь  что там всё нормально, но звучит-то как!
<iFalkorr> надо переименовывать блог в некрономикон
<iFalkorr> :)
<iFalkorr> пойду послю
<iFalkorr> *посплю
<iFalkorr> и вашпе
<iFalkorr> artus: блюрейки хоббота вышли
<Scrimmer> шо, уже
<artus> iFalkorr, да я как то краем глаза его поглядел - бред ешо тот ) лучше книжку перечитаю дабы освежить)
<iFalkorr> artus: а он довольно точно по книге снят:)правда одного момента я не помню, но надо перечитать и проверить:)
<artus> iFalkorr, оно таакое мрачно стремное на картинке получаетцо, чт о ну его нафиг )
<iFalkorr> artus: дак ты блюрейку посмотри:) там то контраст в порядке:)
<artus> я про саму атмосферу )
<artus> вобщем кака, втопку )
<iFalkorr> а думаш бильбо было весело с орками бегать в пещерах?
<Hanno4ka> ну вот, наконец дошли руки добавить статейку в блог)
<artus> Hanno4ka, блоги зло, статейки мусор и бренность бытия
<fruct> Как лучше установить Ubuntu server на 10 scsi дисков используя RAID1 и LVM?
<artus> RAID10
<fruct> artus, вот так? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=215337.0
<artus> sda и sdb разбить на 4 раздела, на остальных сделать только по одному разделу. .... это что за ацкие извращения? ))
<artus> пили 10й рейд и будет тебе счастье )
<artus> ну или накрайняк собирай в mdadm
<artus> смысл кидать 10ть винтов чисто как винты - никакого
<artus> fruct, http://case.net.ru/2009/11/15/mdadm/
<Hanno4ka> artus: я свой блог пишу не для других, а для себя, а пообщавшись с сеошником поняла, что точно только для себя((
<artus> :D
<artus> Hanno4ka, линк в студию )
<Kyshtynbai> я постоянно встречаю в чате упоминание какого-то сеошника. что за сеошник нафиг)?
<artus> fruct, http://kromey.us/2009/08/raid-10-with-mdadm-65.html более развернуто
<Hanno4ka> http://aneiprog.blogspot.com
<Hanno4ka> Kyshtynbai: а ты что, ревнуешь?) ) )
 * Kyshtynbai широко перекретился
<Kyshtynbai> что ты, что ты, я не ревнивый). но ынтересно.
<fruct> artus, так исторически сложилось )
<artus> fruct, ну разложи, проблема чтоль(
<artus> *)
<Hanno4ka> Kyshtynbai: хороший сеошник, хороший) )
<artus> хороший сеошник - мертвый сеошник
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: так я тож для себя пишу:) там всего то ~500 уников в день
<Hanno4ka> artus: от не надо
<artus> Hanno4ka, надо , ибо засрали весь интернет своим быдлосео, нифига невозможно найти то что ищеш
<artus> а еще выбешивают бегуны в текстах
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: хех, у меня дай бог хоть 3 в день...
<iFalkorr> artus: нифига невозможно найти то что ищеш поиск gps навигаторы киев купить скачать карты
<Hanno4ka> artus: вообще-то это именно он уговорил в инет вылажить наш календарь) ) )
<artus> iFalkorr, ага, и попадаеш на линзы с тонной говнотегов
<artus> Hanno4ka, а чего там уговаривать ) в плюсике запостиа - и гуд )
<iFalkorr> artus: я нифига не понял, что ты сказал. но ты сказал и достучался до сердца. я с тобой, брат
<iFalkorr> baronos: в кингс баунти легионс распродажа месячной королевской ауры
<iFalkorr> 12 камней за штуку. я се 90 дней добыл так
<artus> iFalkorr, чече? распродажа королевских месячных? )))
<artus> iFalkorr, фтопку, давай лучше по сетке зарубимся как нить ночью )
<iFalkorr> во что?
<artus> в кб
<fruct> artus, что то из ссылок я не понял как происходит зеркалирование данных =/
<artus> fruct, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID#RAID_10
<fruct> artus, дело не в теории, а как решается который из дисков будет парой для sda например?
<artus> а тебе критично?
<artus> когда винт накроетцо - узнаеш :D
<fruct> artus, в общем да - до некоторых дисков чтоб добраться, надо полкомпа разобрать %)
<artus> ну если че накроетцо то всяяко раскидывать все прийдетцо) так что не заморачивайся
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> да блин, этот бот меня не любит ((( на 10 пингов 9 с половиной fail
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/03/01/red/
<[Raiden]> Новости пришли. Всем привет.
<[Raiden]> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden], Ну понг, и что?
<artus> ходячая рсс прибыла :D
<andrex> комуто на крыше кровь пускали...
<Hanno4ka> artus: аха, я как раз делаю рсс ридер) ) ) вернее ui для него
<artus> Hanno4ka, запили годный ридер для дроида )
<[Raiden]> В атмосферу небось что-то выкинули, а тут теплая погода, вот с водой и осело.
<[Raiden]> Ещё вроде бы красные реки есть как знак начала апокалипсиса. Но точно не помню. руки не дошли почитать ветхий завет.
<[Raiden]> )
<Hanno4ka> artus: давай лучше для убунтуфона
<artus> Hanno4ka, неее, даеш для дроида )
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: руки не дошли, ноги не дотянулись
<rapidsp> даешь кроссплатформу
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: вроде того )
<Hanno4ka> rapidsp: на яве все кроссплатфоменное) )
<Hanno4ka> а на хтмл тем более
<rapidsp> ну и вот :)
<Hanno4ka> так такой и пишу - вебморда на хтмле + js + ajax, сервак на томкате - так что запускай где хочешь)
<fruct> как запустить в screen команду dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<fruct> ?
<artus> запусти скрин и в нем запускай )
<rapidsp> внезапно :)
<fruct> artus, спасибо =)
<artus> да незачто )
<Hanno4ka> artus сегодня жжот) ) )
<fruct> чем лучше делать разделы под soft raid fdisk или cfdisk?
<artus> а пофигу чем
<andrex> софтварный рейд уг же
<artus> andrex, эт сфигли?
<andrex> медленнее ведь
<artus> andrex, сейчас скорее хардварный уг ))
<andrex> ладно убедил)
<artus> да нифига он не медленный , прогрес же )
<artus> andrex, ну умер у тя контролер хардварный, чего делать буш?
<andrex> поменяю)
<artus> да? у тя есть лишние пару сотен зелени и контроллеров полная кладовка ? ))
<andrex> есть
<rapidsp> кондер поменять и делов :)
<artus> rapidsp, ага, эт если в кондере дело)
<artus> andrex, ну че, класно тебе ))
<rapidsp> тогда транзистор :)
<artus> rapidsp, да че паритцо, распечатаем даташит и сваяем свой ))
<andrex> угу
<rapidsp> и тряпку мокрую на лампы бросить, шоб не перегревалися
<andrex> а зимой на улицу
<artus> и сердечник транса можно из березы сделать :D
<Hanno4ka> есть такой вопрос - у меня теперь в системе нету своп раздела, я могу ведь его добавить?
<andrex> да
<artus> можеш
<artus> а куда эть ты его дела то?
<Hanno4ka> А это сильно извращаться нужно?
<andrex> сьела)
<Hanno4ka> Нет, я просто при установке забыла его добавить
<artus> можеш в файле создать
<Hanno4ka> а он мне точно понадобится (( загружаю свою малышку по полной http://ipic.su/4MNA.png
<artus> htop как то нагляднее )
<Hanno4ka> artus: а есть разница в производительности?
<andrex> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1M count=500
<artus> Hanno4ka, свапа? дык свап не производительноеть дает, а спасает от висячки насперть)
<artus> 8м
<artus> *
<[Raiden]> не так всё просто. Хотя в лине возможно он именно так работает.
<artus> да проще некуда )
<[Raiden]> а в винде своп есть сразу после загрузки,даже если рам свободна. И читать инфу из свопа бывает быстрее чем подгружать её заново с разны фрагментированных участков на разных носителях
<artus> если приспичит выгрузить в свап гига полтора - то даже в свап-раздел - висячка на минуту-две обеспечена )
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0301/h_1362146272_8686590_8b7cd134ca.jpeg на винте валяется.
<[Raiden]> картинка
<Hanno4ka> artus: то есть мне достаточно dd сделать? А он автоматом подхватится системой?
<Hanno4ka> ну вот htop http://ipic.su/4MNR.png
<artus> ну до свопа еще мусорить и мусорить)
<artus> Hanno4ka, http://4debian.info/article/page/5-settings-swap/
<[Raiden]> мда
<[Raiden]> а покажи хтоп с сортингом по жору рам
<[Raiden]> а то не ясно куда 4гб ушло
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: а как?
<[Raiden]> ф6 и там %mem
<artus> 1.2 ява, а там хром да фокс, да еще чето  , ну норм )
<artus> да громоптицы, вобщем нчие стремного)
<Hanno4ka> да я тебе скажу и так - на яву отдала 2 гига + еще некоторые плюшки на яву
<[Raiden]> ясно
<artus> вот засада, кушать хоца, а нима ((
<Hanno4ka> но у меня все равно при редеплое проекта несколько раз в день вылетает out of mem
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36266 , не кедоводам можно не читать.
<iFalkorr> пипец. подремать захотел. тока взял в руки телефон - как полтора часа в инете потерял
<[Raiden]> про потерю времени с телефоном сча кое что скину
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/28/brin/
<Hanno4ka> жзсть http://ipic.su/4MOh.png
<[Raiden]> Да, так не понятно, слишком подробно.
<[Raiden]> лучше юзать графический просмотрщик. Вы гномеры просто не привыкли к этому, т.к. непонятно где-он там валяется и ещё сам может %20 выжрать цпу
<[Raiden]> Тут может быть выходом юз диспетчера задач от xfce
 * iFalkorr ultrafacepalm
<artus> гг
<[Raiden]> ну или как у меня в к... )
<iFalkorr> artus: вот вам влияние кед. консольная утилита "слишком подробна. нипанятнааааа:'("
<artus> iFalkorr, дада )
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: http://ipic.su/4MOu.png а что его искать? Запускается по клику на графиках загрузки в панельке...
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: +1
<[Raiden]> вот так понятней )
<[Raiden]> хром как всегда в своём репертуаре.
<iFalkorr> пользователи кед итак давно упали в моих глазах... но райден нашел лопату и начал копать еще глубже:)
<artus> и че тут понятней? ))
<Hanno4ka> ну это я еще не запускала 2 винды в виртуалбоксе, как обычно) )
<Hanno4ka> я на рестарт
<[Raiden]> они специально наверное сделали отдельные процессы, что бы всем было лень считать сколько оно реально выжрало.
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> artus: видо сколько ест ява , фф...
<[Raiden]> дно*
<artus> [Raiden], 16:28:46|         artus | 1.2 ява, а там хром да фокс, да еще чето  , ну норм )
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: ага.а факт того, что модульность процессов позволяет убить зависшую страницу, не убивая всего браузера (привет, падающиеплазмы, потому что клизмоиды падают)
<artus> 16:29:11|         artus | да громоптицы, вобщем нчие стремного)
<artus> [Raiden], http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-03-01_shot.png ))
<[Raiden]> Я говорил о скриншоте с хтоп, там небыло видно что 1.2
<NightPorter> У меня проблема с клиент- банком, он только под IE работает и с КрипроПро
<NightPorter> придется наверное виртуалку ставить
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, мне конечно лень сейчас скачивать картинко и обводить красным, но внимательнее ее первый шот глянь ) все там видно )
<artus> NightPorter, и мы тут при чем ?
<artus> или ты пришел известить весь мир о вселенской пичали?  ну мы сочуствуем тебе ))
<artus> а вообще эти самописные недософтины та еще жесть )
<Hanno4ka> ааа, блин, почему у меня гибернация не включается? Вернее не добавляется в меню...
<artus> у жоны реестры нотариусов настолько глючные что приходитцо перед каждым запросом кеш чистить)
<artus> Hanno4ka, а ннафига тебе сонце мое ясное на сервере гибернация?
<Hanno4ka> artus: Оо ккой нах сервер?
<artus> @kick Hanno4ka бу!
<andrex> быстро
<artus> google-chrome   --process-per-site --disable-logging --disable-metrics-system  кстати воть, чтоб не плодил хром процесы
<artus> Hanno4ka, фу такой быть :)
<[Raiden]> меня вполне устраивает фф , вместо изучения ключей )
<artus> Hanno4ka, кстать, ты хочеш в сон загнать 4ре гига занятой рамы?
<NightPorter> artus, я думаю может что посоветуете, может как-то wine можно настроить для криптопро
<artus> можем посоветовать канал вайна, пусть там тоже ужаснутцо изватам ))
<Hanno4ka> artus: да
<artus> [Raiden], в фоксе тухлый флеш ((
<artus> Hanno4ka, ну дык оно ж с вероятностью 50% скукожитцо и упадет
<[Raiden]> флэш там вполне нормальный. И все уязвимости закрыты позавчерашним обновлением флэша
<artus> [Raiden], чечече ?
<[Raiden]> а у вас в хроме?
<artus> там как фдоб забил на ветке 1.2* так и фсе , или у тебе спецом флеш пилят?
<[Raiden]> 11.2.202.273 позавчера прилетел
<Hanno4ka> artus: ммм... Он же в своп должен сейвиться?
<artus> *11
<[Raiden]> цифирь несущесвтенный, видео крутятся игры тоже. Интересный ход конечно от гугла. Но меня просто цифрой версии флэша на этот браузер не заманить
<[Raiden]> мне он неудобен
<artus> [Raiden], а толку если оно колбаситцо на страничках с онлайн просмотром видево . 11.2 ниочем вообще
<artus> хотя если флеш только для того чтоб в банеры пялитцо флешовые, то может и достаточно )
<iFalkorr> а я вот пытаюсь понять, зачем мне флеш...
<iFalkorr> на мобиле его нет... и проблем тож
<[Raiden]> Я флэш использую для просмотра видео на ютубе в основном и иногда на страницах с  кино\сериалами.
<[Raiden]> 11.2 показывает всё.
<[Raiden]> и поддерживается в плане секурити патчей.
<[Raiden]> и пока это так, особой разницы нет
<Hanno4ka> на ютубе хтмл5
<Hanno4ka> вроде
<[Raiden]> хтмл5 там в тестовом режиме и видео в которых встроена реклама всеравн отребут флэш
<iFalkorr> ютюб мона и на мобиле посмотреть
<Hanno4ka> http://4debian.info/article/page/5-settings-swap/ по этому мануалу своп будет автоматом подключаться при запуске системы? Или его нужно дополнительно прописать в fstab?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr: угу, пока не получишь сообщние "это видео недоступно для мобильных устройств"
<iFalkorr> не встречал такого
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: пункт 4 - запись в фстаб
<[Raiden]> иначе руками
<NightPorter> Видео в ютубе тормозит ) что можно придумать?
<NightPorter> драйвер поставил
<[Raiden]> драйвер чего?
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]: ну я же блондинко))
<Lex_Sh> драйвер юткба
<Lex_Sh> у*
<NightPorter> драйвер видео
<[Raiden]> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<[Raiden]> адобе флэш поддерживает ускорение только на видеокартах нвидиа. Для других в теории можно включить. Выше описано как.
<artus> NightPorter, надо драйвер для ютуба ставить, в последние ядра его не вкомпиливают, надо модуль отдельно собиртать
<artus> [Raiden], а на практике надо вырубать иначе тытуб синеет ))
<Hanno4ka> вот я сделала pm-hibernate, как понять, что гибернация поддерживается?
<NightPorter> понятно )
<artus> Hanno4ka, sudo hibernate и понеслось
<Hanno4ka> ладно, я пошла домой
<artus> Hanno4ka, cnfznm
<artus> Hanno4ka, пострелять будем?
<Hanno4ka> artus: нууу... у меня так и не добрались руки ту какую-ту штуку в видеодрайвере включить...
<artus> да ненадо там ничего включать то
<[Raiden]> нашел чек от 01.02.1997 года
<[Raiden]> p133 /256k/16mb edo ram/1.6gb/et6000 2mb/ ~15 Samsung GLe - 7.767.250 рублей.
<[Raiden]> тогда в рф все были миллионерами, как сча в беларуси.
<l-ectrik> в Беларуси миллионер-каждый пенсионер))
<iFalkorr> artus: давай в темпл ран2 задротить
<artus> iFalkorr, это кто?
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: et6000 :)
<[Raiden]> Civil|2: знакомо?
<[Raiden]> )
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: у меня et6200 до сих пор на полке лежит как запасная PCI видеокарта
<[Raiden]> хехе
<Hanno4ka> swap header not found - в чем может быть проблема?
<artus> в том что не может найти хедеры свапа? :D
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: слы, а ты же в irc через джаббер сидишь ?
<iFalkorr> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6696093_460s.jpg
<[Raiden]> нет, я сижу через ирк клиент kvirc
<[Raiden]> так вышл очт оу меня 4.2.0+svn
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/642174
<iFalkorr> baronos: life of pi смотрел?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36262
<baronos> [Raiden] kde homerun ништяк
<baronos> удобная фиговина
<[Raiden]> если нравится то ок
<[Raiden]> я пользуюсь дефолтным меню. Там есть избранное и последнее запущенное , ну и поиск
<[Raiden]> есть ещё simple welcome от росы, я себе ставил в убунте
<[Raiden]> baronos: росинская поделка http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0301/h_1362164869_7953230_35138eefbb.png
<baronos> [Raiden]: how to add russian layout?
<[Raiden]> omg , 1min
<[Raiden]> systemsettings - input devices - keyboard
<baronos> я бы в жизни не нашел))
<baronos> спасиб)
<[Raiden]> А я вообще не искал. При устанвоке кубуныт русский если выбрать, то всё сразу.
<Kyshtynbai> baronos:   ты што, предал гноме?
<[Raiden]> кстати есть ещё 1 меню таког оплана, зовется kickoff menu
<pokerist> 2
<[Raiden]> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 12.10 quantal(eng):http://goo.gl/F95yy
<pokerist> 1
<l-ectrik> pokerist: что 1??
<baronos> artus:  я таки поставил дройда на нетбук. щас с него. эндчат супер. и вообще ништяк тут))
 * baronos как слон доволный :D
<artus> ))
<baronos> только смену раскалдки надо поменять, а то через попу на ктрл+пробел)
<artus> ну так норм же )
<baronos> альт+таб работает :D
<artus> baronos, сьедобно?
<baronos> artus: маркет работает, де правда немного неудобное, но не страшно его можно заменить. не тормозит. правда игры еще не ставил инет включат после двух ночи
<artus> baronos, муви 43 жееесть :D
<baronos> немного раздражает выделение текста в браузере
<baronos> но можно привыкнуть)
<baronos> вафля и 3г модемка завелась сразу, мышь тоже работает и тач
<baronos> для меня съедобно вообщем)
<baronos> а ну и флешки моунтит сам, и распощзнает
<baronos> поставлю нфс и буду гонять))
<Kyshtynbai> "мышь работает и тач" -- ну ещё бы они не работали.
<baronos> ну это я для кучи сказал)
<Kyshtynbai> хехе :) .
<baronos> на счет батареии хз, еще не тестил)
<baronos> есть баг врлде как с хибернейтом
<tagezi> http://vimeo.com/35396305
<[Raiden]> хорошее видео для потомков ) будут сидеть в кинозале в костюмах химзащиты и наслаждаться видами.
<[Raiden]> хотя может не так всё плохо ) в 20 веке предсказывали ппц уже в начале 21-го. Некотрые личности.
<[Raiden]> Сегодня новость была про красные сосульки. Поэтому такая тема подумалась.
<UNIm95> Народ я фигею
<UNIm95> за неделю в стиме  +7 игр появилось
<mdma> ты наверное хотел сказать линукс игр
<[Raiden]> Я рад что мы тут пока ещё не обсуждаем баги игр под линукс.
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну до этого уже не далеко.. почти весь канал сидит и тупит в игры
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<mdma> пока еще достаточно багов в самом стиме
<mdma> до игр доберемся
<Osleg> whois mdma
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-02
<Denver79> привет. кто нибудь в локалке ставил ejabberd? Ошибка сообщения XMPP Не удалось доставить сообщение для : ххх (Код 404)
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<iFalkorr> baronos: чечектотут?
<baronos> iFalkorr: я тут, с дройда на нетбуке))))
<iFalkorr> baronos: да читал уже:) хоть не с кед и то хлеб
<baronos> iFalkorr: хехе, торрент поставил, доунлодер, все дела :D
<iFalkorr> казалось бы, а нафейхоа
<baronos> только хром не пашет
<baronos> и эмуль арм не подходит к 4.2.2
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<vir0id> Кто нибудь иcпользовал? =)))))))
<baronos> Кого?
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<baronos> !ку
<Scrimmer> baronos: привет мой друх
<baronos> даров
<teddyp1cker> привет всем
<Scrimmer> йо
<andrex> бу!
<markmx> бразы, по мускулу поможете?
<iFalkorr> markmx: главное, не забывай про leg day. а то раскачаешь тока торс и будешь на спичках ходить
<markmx> так завтра ноги, неделя легкая, неделя тяжелая, ибо микропериодизация :)
<markmx> SELECT `id_product`, `price` FROM `myBusiness`.`ps_product`
<markmx> есть такой креатив, как бы мне в price вывести число на 20% меньше?
<markmx> всем пасип :) телепатия сработала :)
<iFalkorr> я старался
<markmx> так, теперь вторая трабла появилась :)
<markmx> SELECT `id_product`, `price`, `price`-((`price`*20)/100) AS `new_price` FROM `myBusiness`.`ps_product`;
<iFalkorr> markmx: нууу тут уже я не стану жарить вторую яичницу, чтобы помочь тебе:)
<markmx> UPDATE `ps_product` SET `price` = `price`-((`price`*20)/100); превратит таблицу в черти что, а вот как бы у продуктов так сдлеать по одному?
<markmx> сорри за селект копипастнулся не втему
<markmx> а не все супер :) буду знать теперь :)
<markmx> пасип
<Scrimmer> iFalkorr: привет, скай
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/b/5/7/a/0/8ca2a8b41d496c11dec2e123cc0.jpg
<[Raiden]> Linux Gamers Make Up ~2% Of Valve's Steam Users
<iFalkorr> [Raiden]: переходи с нонейма на чтото более свежее. это уже такой прошлый день, что он аж покрылся плесенью
<[Raiden]> муви43 редкостная хрень. Я бы режиссёра расстрелял и всю съёмочную группу.
<iFalkorr> а ктот вчера тут его хвалил
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: ну, актеров они неплохих собрали
<[Raiden]> это не имеет значения имхо )
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: но фильм редкостный ..., смотрели в кино еще :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> В общем после такого кино совершенно не удивительно что у них людей растреливают в кинотеатрах
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: ты еще не видел крепкого орешка последнего
<[Raiden]> пока нет )
<Scrimmer> там чувак, главный злодей, звонил с телефона сразу с набора клавы
<Scrimmer> телефон на пол лица, а там вместо темного экрана иили просто инфы о том, кому звонит - клава для набора номера
<Scrimmer> боже, ну как так на таком фильме можно было зафейлится, или у Брюса все лицо в крови, а ран никаких нет на бошке
<Scrimmer> или то как у него майка белая за 4 минуты постиралась около 6 раз xD
<[Raiden]> всё молчи )
<Scrimmer> xD
<baronos> [Raiden]: не фантан твой кде, дройд рулит))))
<[Raiden]> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/eabesea/view/531566/?page=3 случайн опопалось. Пингвинчики.
<bosyi> добавляю alias, но после перезагрузки он исчезает. в чем проблема?
<teddyp1cker> куда добаляешь?
<[Raiden]> нет юзера - нет проблемы )
<NightPorter> Привет
<NightPorter> Подскажите как убрать все запросы паролей из убунты
<NightPorter> я вообще сторонник enter вместо пароля )
<NightPorter> а убунту на каждом шагу спрашивает пароль
<NightPorter> и еще видео флэш когда на телевизор вывожу на полный экран, стоит на ноутбуке кликнуть где-нибудь, полный экран сразу сворачивается
<NightPorter> как сделать чтобы на полный экран флэш оставался на втором мониторе?
<teddyp1cker> про запрос паролей - sudo visudo потом %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<teddyp1cker> вместо %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<teddyp1cker> но учти старый добрый однострочник на перле сможет грохнуть тебе ос)
<teddyp1cker> или не сможет, но все равно так не делай)
<teddyp1cker> про флеш - в кедах можно принудительно зафуллскринить окно, как в гноме-юнити - это к знатокам
<teddyp1cker> http://www.cosmix.org/software/files/DroidSansMonoSlashed.zip - droid sans с перечеркнутым нулем
<teddyp1cker> программисты поймут)
<[Raiden]> пригодится
<Denver79> кто нибудь ставил в локалке джаббер-сервер? eJabberd... всё стартует, всё вроде работает, а сообщения не идут: Ошибка сообщения XMPP
<Denver79> Не удалось доставить сообщение для dashka: (Код 404)
<Denver79> откуда ноги могут быть? (
<artus> от дашки )
<Denver79> ))
<Denver79> от туда сюда - также 404 )
<artus> а логи читать уже не модно? ))
<Denver79> кудой их показать? )
<Denver79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5580009/
<Denver79> сутки уже страдаю (
<[Raiden]> сутки не считаются. Приходи через неделю.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> простите вырвалось
<Denver79> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/jabber_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80?s[]=ejabberd ))) вроде всё так
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> http://youtu.be/8f4O-0BH8kc
<teddyp1cker> скинь какого-нибудь баса такого
<teddyp1cker> виртуаза басиста
<teddyp1cker> сатриани все знают)
<[Raiden]> чего сча слушаю то и скинул )
<teddyp1cker> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj9qAUXb5vg а я эту фигню смотрю
<teddyp1cker> не знаю зачем
<teddyp1cker> высокая температура делает свое дело)
<[Raiden]> заголовок посмотрел. Смотреть не буду )
<goganchic> всем привет
<teddyp1cker> привет
<[Raiden]> http://loliki.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Wombat-And-Kangaroo-baby-001.jpg
<l-ectrik> Муви43-хуже шлака я еще не видел
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: +1
<Scrimmer> xD
<Scrimmer> а вы все о муви xD
<Scrimmer> давайте о крепком орешке )
<l-ectrik> Scrimmer: Еще не смотрел. Как он? Стоит тратить время?
<Scrimmer> ну, экшон
<Scrimmer> а качество - так себе)
<Scrimmer> фейлов и неприятных моментов много
<l-ectrik> А этот, с гбернатором-качком кто-нибудь смотрел?
<l-ectrik> *губернатором
<Scrimmer> я смотрел неудержимые 2 с ним...
<Scrimmer> 10$ будто выкинул
<l-ectrik> ))
<l-ectrik> Неудержимые и я посмотрел
<l-ectrik> Пожалел
<l-ectrik> С Шварцом "Возвращение героя" называется
<[Raiden]> с арнольдом возврашение легенды вроде зовется. Я скачал экранку , может поэтому, а может он какой-то неинтересный. В общем выключил через 20 мин
<[Raiden]> героя точно
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Я обычно засыпаю на 20-й мин.))
<l-ectrik> Значит фильм-шлак
<l-ectrik> ))
<Scrimmer> слишком много пафоса от них
<Scrimmer> понимают, что боевики на них выросли, вот и делают себе мега крутые роли
<Scrimmer> крутые перцы
<l-ectrik> Из последнего просмотренного, что зацепило - драма seven pounds
<l-ectrik> правда старенький уже
<l-ectrik> но посмотреть можно
<[Raiden]> лучше какого-нить фаворского посмотреть или чего-нить про вов. Или даже какого-нить молодого джеки чана. Астральное кунг-фу например )
<Scrimmer> 500 дней лета + Я люблю тебя чувак = нормально
<Scrimmer> особенно второй
<Scrimmer> кстати о Джеки
<Scrimmer> ходил на доспехи бога 3, забавный
<Scrimmer> но юмор такой, 90 года)
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0302/h_1362253504_6753505_3b87eb6c9f.png
<artus> Scrimmer, убожество , ни юмора, ни забавностей )
<Scrimmer> artus: доспехи бога 3?
<artus> да
<Scrimmer> ну такое
<baronos> !kde
<ubuntuhelp> KDE (K Desktop Environment) — свободная среда рабочего стола, установленная в !Kubuntu. Для установки в Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop Доп. инфо: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/ . Поддержку Вы можете получить на канале #kubuntu. Оптимизация: http://goo.gl/8UfJQ
<baronos> !sucks
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sucks'
<markmx> !ьшда
<markmx> !milf
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='milf'
<markmx> :)
<Scrimmer> пельменей хочу
<markmx> !pelmen
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pelmen'
<markmx> !ffmpeg
<ubuntuhelp> Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. Как собрать: http://goo.gl/0WLAQ Как конвертировать: http://goo.gl/sUp8j
<l-ectrik> может кто знает, как нормализовать звук в фильмах?
<l-ectrik> А то взрывы, аж стекла трясутся, а голоса тихие
<tagezi> l-ectrik, бери лецензию, а не пиратки всякие, лучше всего нормализует )
<l-ectrik> Дык на лицензии звук 5.1, а на стерео и получается такой звук
<l-ectrik> Надо покупать акустику))
<tagezi> не знаю, у меня на лицензии всё нормально всегда
<tagezi> вообще ни разу не было чтобы звук как-то прыгал, что-то не конфортно было, и тд
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/108499157767553459714/posts/ZXf8VPgrtdF )
<teddyp1cker> ~100x slower 5% better than zlib
<teddyp1cker> кому это надо
<tagezi> ну, мож кому и надо )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: превед
<tagezi> Scrimmer, сам ты превед )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: нарываешься ?
<tagezi> Scrimmer, не, жабу устанавливаю )
<UNIm95> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<UNIm95> Спасибо ubuntuhelp
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0303/h_1362261695_4518061_cb4f046258.png - молодой Джеки Чан класный.
<tagezi> всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-03-03
<Scrimmer> утречко
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<iFalkorr> чечектотут?
<baronos> ай
<iFalkorr> baronos: смотрел китайский зодиак?
<baronos> неа, интересный?
<iFalkorr> бодрый:)семейный, но джеки чан чуется в каждой драке:)
<baronos> это который доспехи бога 3 чели?
<iFalkorr>   ну вообще официально - это фильм по мотивам франшизы, а не продолжение. но русские надмозги и маркетологи хотят срубить бабла, так что...
<iFalkorr> bosyi: так и тянет пересмотреть все фильмы джеки чана
<baronos> надо будет тоже заморочиться и пересмотреть)
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет
<[Raiden]> http://tech.onliner.by/2013/03/01/zombie-v-ninja
<UNIm951> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013/03/03/6/1362300840_1388823718.jpg
<UNIm95> Народ. какой 2-ух панельный ФМ посоветуйте для работы в GUI
<UNIm95> С функционалом тотала
<[Raiden]> krusader или лучше никакой. Я обхожусь без двухпанельников
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  а если не крусадер?
<teddyp1cker> нет таких
<teddyp1cker> mc юзай
<UNIm95> мс в гуи не очень
<teddyp1cker> и это удручает - хотя под os x тоже я не видел вменяемых 2х панельников
<UNIm95> по Ф3 плохо работает
<teddyp1cker> ФЗ?
<UNIm95> F3
<UNIm95> teddyp1cker:  просмотр чего-либо
<[Raiden]> а если не крузайдер, тогда сам выберай
<teddyp1cker> ну я посоветовать могу
<teddyp1cker> xdg-open + привязку под хоткею
<teddyp1cker> тогда картинка будет дефолтным вьювером открываться
<teddyp1cker> к примеру
<teddyp1cker> если такое вообще можно в mc делать
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  видимо совсем грустно =(
<UNIm95> только крусадер + кде либы =(
<[Raiden]> Я особо не искал, т.к. не пользуюсь 2-панельниками кроме mc
<teddyp1cker> да он еще и довольно унылый по сравнению с тоталом
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: ФМ на 110 метров. и только скачивание
<UNIm95> *и это только скачивание
<[Raiden]> это от того что в твоей системе нету кделибс.
<[Raiden]> если ты поставишь ещё 2-3 программы на них, то общий объём ими занимаетмый будет незначительно выще чем сча
<[Raiden]> В любом случае -претензии не ко мне. гтк есть, гном есть, всему этмоу более 15 лет. Если чего-то нехватает и не написали за это время - то это к ним.
<teddyp1cker> да всем как-то класть на это затею
<teddyp1cker> есть mc его и юзают
<UNIm95> Угу
<UNIm95> спасибо
<Kyshtynbai> Я успел отвыкнуть от тотала, наутилус же есть. при желании, можно включить вторую панель...
<UNIm95> Kyshtynbai: у наутилуса 2-панельность вырезали
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: А что за дефолтная тема в КДЕ?
<[Raiden]> oxygen
<UNIm95> [Raiden] Спс
<[Raiden]> если надо использовать в гтк среде, то можно доставить системсеттингс и вы выбрать там тему gtk+
<[Raiden]> можно и без центра настроек, но я не знаю где
<teddyp1cker> где-нибудь в .local/kde4
<teddyp1cker> ~/.local/kde4
<Scrimmer> andrex: ночи тебе
<[Raiden]> http://phoboslab.org/ztype/
<brestows> [Raiden]:  ну зачем
<brestows> зачем ты про нее напомнил
<brestows> сча опять не оторваться
<[Raiden]> )
<teddyp1cker> http://i.imgur.com/mKy4C2l.png
<teddyp1cker> золотые слова :)
<[Raiden]> http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/users/goryanov-o/view/369997?page=0&modelid=6377528&search_author=goryanov-o&how=week&type=image
<UNIm95> Народ вопрос
<UNIm95> при кернел панике иксы вылетают и виден дамп?
<UNIm95> или в убунте не переключают иксы
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33CPklbDALA совершенно дикий кавер :) .
<[Raiden]> сча послушаем
<[Raiden]> баллада получилась )
<Kyshtynbai> угу :) .
<[Raiden]> хаха http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyHcIHssdHA
<teddyp1cker> ну все это гребанное бормотание зависнет в башке до вторника как минимум :)
<[Raiden]> ))\
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1b6Gs79ZrE
<teddyp1cker> еще и сисек кинул
<[Raiden]> И как следствие фотоаппарат бешено задирает iso. может до 600, размазывая всё и вся, при этом вспышку так и не включит! Это БУНТ МАШИН! Маленькая коробочка решает как мне лучше! И ни хрена не сделать!
<[Raiden]> из коментов на яндекс маркете
<artus> эммм, если ему исо надо ниже 600 то нафига ему всспышка?
<tagezi> мож он извращенец )
<artus> похоже )
<teddyp1cker> фоткать артефакты
<teddyp1cker> шумотерапия
<[Raiden]> я тут  просвящался про компактам влезающим в карман. В общем  зумы и пиксели растут, шум остаётся. Ничего не буду менять )
<tagezi> ну, шум частично в гимпе можно удалить
<artus> а толку от зумов если матрица не меняется ) да и чего на компакт оптике то можно ловить)
<tagezi> и впринципе, если чуть покурить, то написать макрос, и тогда, потом одной кнопкой )
<artus> если фотаеть получше телефонки - ито хлеб ))
<[Raiden]> матрицы немног оизменились , разме слишком маленкий  , но  переставили компоненты и назвали bsi cmos \ sony exmor r и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Шумов стало меньше , или точнее стало бы меньше, если бы мегапиксели не росли )
<[Raiden]> Хотя если уменьшать фотки то ничего , но в обещм если уже есть мыльница, можно не дергаться.
<tagezi> за то теперь можно снимать фотообои с шумами )
<[Raiden]> некоторые фоткают получше телефонок
<[Raiden]> и почти у всех у них размер матрицы 1\2.3 , есть пара моделей с 1\1.7 и там сразу же шумов меньше. На этом теме коенц.
<[Raiden]> конец )
<teddyp1cker> http://martinvalasek.com/blog/pictures-from-a-developers-life
<teddyp1cker> http://martinvalasek.com/blog/pictures-from-a-developers-life-part-2
<teddyp1cker> бугагашечки
<teddyp1cker> про джумлу годно)
<teddyp1cker> и про меняющуюся спецификацию)
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: привет
<teddyp1cker> а сейчас ядерной реализации exfat нет никакой,
<Scrimmer> tagezi: че как ?)
<teddyp1cker> только через fuse ?
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, лицензия запрещает в ядре распространять
<tagezi> Scrimmer, да нормально
<Scrimmer> (
<Scrimmer> пойду в Sims 3 зарублюсь
<Scrimmer> там такой экшон
<teddyp1cker> а всякие самсунги планшетики тоже fuse'ом гоняют?
<teddyp1cker> или просто не знают о существовании exfat?
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, скорее второе
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, почитай википедию, там всё написано
<UNIm95> есть еще кто не спящий тут?
<[Raiden]> Ересь голимая...Единственная правда--Садовое стоит) - про крепкий орешек.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: не знаю как планшеты, некоотыре телефоны на андройде поддерживают эксфат. Возможно там закрытый модуль
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну может они платят мс
<[Raiden]> Ну наверное да
<[Raiden]> поэтому только на топовых есть поддержка
<[Raiden]> там такая цена что перекрывает любые отчисления
<[Raiden]> Для производителей устройств с операционными системами на базе ядра Linux — Android и MeeGo доступен драйвер для файловой системы ExFAT под проприетарной лицензией, который, скорее всего, не будет открыт из-за соглашения с Microsoft и пока предназначен тол
<[Raiden]> ько для OEM производителей.
<UNIm95> Вопрос как во вкладке ФМ сеть определить IP компа из вин сети?
<[Raiden]> какого фм
<UNIm95> Тунар/наутилус/крусадер
<UNIm95> проще говоря как присоединиться к хосту
<UNIm95> там есть комп с именем foo-pc но при соединении/скане через nmap мне пишет что это неизвестный хост
<[Raiden]> nmap наверное не пойдет, smbclient может покажет
<[Raiden]> или имя используй )
<[Raiden]> зачем тебе ип
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  читай чуть выше
<UNIm95> по имени машины соединятся не хочет
<UNIm95> пишет неизвестный хост
<[Raiden]> тогда по форуму полазь, наверное надо самбу как-то донастроить
<[Raiden]> smbclient -L foo-pc кажет чего?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: получается за определение имен машин отвечает сервис samba?
<[Raiden]> по идее да. Виндовый шаринг по умолчанию использует свой протокол соответствия имён и ипов под названием netbios
<[Raiden]> Я не очень знаю, не использую такой шаринг...
<[Raiden]> лучше на фоурм )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  Спс за наводку про netbios. для этого нужна утилита nbscan
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-24
<andrex> @op
<Anton2d> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Anton2d, Понг.
<corehook> Всем привет! У кого есть опыт работы с pkcs11
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<oxothuk> добрый вечер. Прошу помощи. Ситуация следующая, мучу интернет радио, хочу вещать мп3, возникла проблема с libmp3lame0
<oxothuk> не смог нагуглить внятной хелпы
<[Raiden]> Какая проблема?
<oxothuk> прошу помощи у общестанности)
<oxothuk> не ставится libmp3lame0
<[Raiden]> ставь через sudo apt-get install и покажи текст ошибки.
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<oxothuk> Package libmp3lame0 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<oxothuk> E: Package libmp3lame0 has no installation candidate
<[Raiden]> интересно
<[Raiden]> А какая версия дистра?
<oxothuk> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> в офиц репах 10.04 нет пакета с таким именем.
<oxothuk> как быть? подрубать неофиц репы?
<[Raiden]> возможно или самому собрать.
<[Raiden]> в 13.10 такой пакет есть
<[Raiden]> либо собрать тот пакет, который просит этот пакет по 10.04 , с теми либами и именами пакетов которые там есть
<[Raiden]> Я бы просто дистр обновил, наверное.
<[Raiden]> В общем надо учитывать, что использование старых дистров может потребовать знаниня в бэкпорте\сборке софта.
<[Raiden]> ну вы поняли мои опечатки )
<tagezi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ru/lucid/libmp3lame0
<tagezi> нужно начинать с хелпа к apt-get
<[Raiden]> Надо же, а я не нашел
<[Raiden]> а.. понятно. Я ступил и вбил не в ту строку поиска.
<[Raiden]> Тогда это ошибка иного рода.
<[Raiden]> oxothuk: --^
<[Raiden]> oxothuk: Может у тебя репы не все подключены , например нету multiverse
<tagezi> там вообще репы ещё живы? они могли их лесом послать.. уже год как версия неподдерживаеться
<tagezi> осталась только серверная до апрель 2015
<tagezi> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:20111102-145438-UDSPrecise-XL.jpg?uselang=ru =) толпа разработчиков убунту )
<oxothuk> начинаю склонятся в чторону мысли о том, что поддержка мп3 не так уж и важна)
<[Raiden]> oxothuk: cat /etc/apt/sources.list |grep multiverse
<[Raiden]> есть там что?
<oxothuk> минутку, кажется  я нашел решение
<oxothuk> отпишусь по факту)
<[Raiden]> самое простое решение, это либо подключить реп, если он не пдключен и существует, либо скачать пакеты по ссылке от tagezi и самому поставить.
<oxothuk> да, поставил ручками
<oxothuk> не по феншую, но куда деваться)
<tagezi> самое простое решение это накосячить ещё больше
<tagezi> умные решения обычно простыми не бывают )
<snql> все гениальное просто
<[Raiden]> +1 )
<tagezi> да, ассемблер тому пример )
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Fail!
<[Raiden]> трансляция самсунг анпакед нужен линк?
<[Raiden]> вот в общем http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-wOnaoq1AYE
<snql> [Raiden]: опять китайцы
<snql> нет бы с нормальной рожей
<snql> а еще тянет резину. показывал бы уже
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Надо было корейцам нанять негров, что бы не выглядеть китайцами.
<snql> [Raiden]: мне они на одно лицо :) что кореец, что китаец. просто может нужно больше их видеть. они еще нагло врут что друг друга в лицо различать могут
<[Raiden]> )
<snql> все конец?
<[Raiden]> вроде да.
<[Raiden]> для себя только успел заметить что фаст аф на камере. Надо ждать обзороа )
<[Raiden]> http://news.pn/ru/politics/97654
<[Raiden]> не туда
<NoOova_> Доброй ночи, господа
<snql> доброй
<NoOova_> Как дела?
<tagezi> господа? о_О
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfJHAz3Lcyw
<[Raiden]> видео про майдан, так что сами решайте надо оно вам или нет )
<snql> [Raiden]: мне досадно. фашисты захватили власть в киеве
<[Raiden]> ну уж коментировать лучше не тут )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-25
<andrex> ага неждали, да?!
<[Raiden]> ага
<andrex> а я систему обновлял свою) ппц нада пакет менеджер придумать который с гитом пахать будет или найти
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что бы обновлять сырцы и сразу в пакеты упаковывать?
<andrex> неа чтобы обновлять с сырцов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если включить репы сырцовые?
<andrex> yaort или чкак тама его чет похожее делает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все равно ж надо обновлять кошерными пакетами а не бинарники по всей системе пихать
<andrex> чтобы качал с гита сырцы и собирал их а потом сатавил а то руками жесть получается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот про это я сразу и писал. тоже такую вкусняжку хочу
<tagezi> а скриптик написать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне бы для начала хватило скрипта сборки из git и упаковки в deb. потому как плохо знаю как писать некоторые данные по дебианизации.
<Hanno4ka> добрый день други
<Hanno4ka> кто знает, почему менеджер пакетов может зависнуть на «чтение установленных пакетов»?
<[Raiden]> можно найти примеры как собирают с помощью чекинсталл
<[Raiden]> это самое простое наверное
<[Raiden]> http://eax.me/checkinstall/
<[Raiden]> как то так
<Hanno4ka> правда у меня не убунту установлена…
<[Raiden]> тогда никто не знает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: я пробовал делать. творческий кризис у меня случился на заполнении описания пакета.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и как составить номер версии пакета, что бы потом корректно из реп обновилось на старшую
<[Raiden]> я на свои пакеты ставлю флаг холд и знаю что их ничто без меня не заменит
<[Raiden]> про версии почитать можно или просто любую нвоее чем в репах )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну а если потом в репах появится такая же версия. хотелось бы что бы заменялась на реповскую. обычно сибирать приходится что бы переседеть межверсие
<[Raiden]> в убунте автоматом поставится версия которая новей.
<[Raiden]> В других дистрах бывают ньансы типа приоритетов репов
<[Raiden]> Я собираю чаще когда хочу что-то изменить. Поэтому холд. Межверсии редко когда нужны.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а я с дровами ковырялся. в репах старей и кое что не работает. но есть шанс что там обновиться вот что бы переседеть
<Hanno4ka> а вот такой вот вопрос есть. у меня установлена версия пакета напримет 20, в репах есть версия 30, но она не может быть установлена из-за зависимостей
<Hanno4ka> можно ли каким способом поставить версию между ними, которую можно поставить?
<[Raiden]> зависимости все должны быть. Либо этот реп кривой или от другйо версии дистра.
<[Raiden]> пакеты под другие версии правильно бэкпортить - т.е. пересобирать
<[Raiden]> ну, а если не правильно, то ты можеш ьделат ьвсё что хочется, пока этот пакет не поставиться )
<[Raiden]> Можно и другие версии, если они есть
<Hanno4ka> просто у меня тут убунту 10,04 и стоит хром далеко не новой версии
<[Raiden]> Ну, чем старее дистр, тем больше будет возникать таких проблем.
<[Raiden]> и идеологически верно они решаются сборкой.
<[Raiden]> а так, ставь на здоровье, если поставится.
<[Raiden]> я знаю что есть ппа с хромом для убун тначиная с 12.04
<[Raiden]> , а 10.04 уже стар
<[Raiden]> лтс вообще не имеет особог осмысла на юзерском десктопе. А где-то на предприятии вполне найдётся админ решающий в том числе и такие вопросы )
<[Raiden]> тем более лтс который уже не поддерживается
<Hanno4ka> ну, сервер ещё поддержмвается (хотя это не долго продлится)
<[Raiden]> на сервере не будет возникать такая пробелма как установка браузера.
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, поставь чего поновее, 12.04 к примеру
<[Raiden]> что же касается серверного по, то нормальный администратор не будет терят ьвремя на разговоры, если что-то надо пересобрать
<[Raiden]> Таков линукс, в нём всегда будет проблема установки определённой версии программы для не специалиста.
<[Raiden]> Поэтому лучше просто обновлять дистр , для обычног оюзера. Хотя бы с лтс на лтс )
<Hanno4ka> я и так себе уже пересобрал поновее версию гцц
<Hanno4ka> а переставлять… я не знаю, как пройдёт апдейт, а с нуля - много настраивать
<[Raiden]> а вот это вот  лучше делать отдельно, не снося текущую версию.
<[Raiden]> т.к. могут быт ьпроблемы со сборкой модулей ядра, если версия гцц не та
<[Raiden]> Но опять же, при нормальном использовании, текущей версии, такие знания юзеру не нужны )
<Hanno4ka> и всё же, почему система не может построить список установленных пакетов?
<[Raiden]> Как минимум надо коректн озадать вопрос, с логами
<[Raiden]> почему угодно )
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: наверное потому что у тебя не убунту, и твоя не убунту этого не умеет )
<Hanno4ka> ну это понятно
<Hanno4ka> только я вообще хз. называется решила пересесть на опенсусе
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: и тебя наверное забанили на канале суси? )
<[Raiden]> на жабер ру ест ькомната suse , прям так зовется, там было пару грамотных
<[Raiden]> у рпм ест ьопции для проверки базы и для пересоздания в случае сбоя.
<[Raiden]> в общем всё там есть, даже может лучше чем в деб
<tagezi> да я думаю Серёга просто тролит )
<andrex> хы чет ни у rpm ни у zypper ненашел оптимизации бд пакетов... чета тут не то
<[Raiden]> andrex: --rebuilddb
<Hanno4ka> йопт, я уже начала переустановку. а на канале суси… я там никого не знаю (
<andrex> [Raiden], видимо плохо искал...
<[Raiden]> Прямей надо быт ьв вопросах. Я бы мог и сразу подсказать.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.me/d/9/3/d/0/37134c7b171571476f0b4d09940.jpg
<andrex> фринода дура
<snql> надо восстанавливать убунту ) а то затерлось давненько виндой ) не гоже добру пропадать
<snql> у меня ломка
<snql> я хочу убунту
<snql> хочу переставить ядро или пакеты, прямо не могу
<andrex> cd c:\install\ubuntu
<andrex> setup.exe
<snql> стоит прикоснуться к клавиатуре как руки сами начинают набирать sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<[Raiden]> Я кстати не перебрался на опенсусе тоже из-за пакетнйо системы и того что побольтать особо негде.
<[Raiden]> Правда у меня ничего не ломалось.
<andrex> ну я ваще щас фз на чем сижу)
<[Raiden]> И ещё понарвился их билдсервис.
<[Raiden]> мне понадобились пакеты, слил готовые дял мандривы и поправив пару макросов собрал на их билдсервисе.
<[Raiden]> Руководство было толковое
<[Raiden]> дебиан всётаки как пакетная система - более архаичная. И местами сложная, если говорить о сборке пакетов.
<[Raiden]> мне рпмки больше нравятся , их создание не на мног осложней пкгбилда для арча.
<[Raiden]> Правда должен отметить, что в убунте почти не приходитяс собирать, многое есть
<[Raiden]> Из плюсов там ещё груб с картинкой и фреймбуффер консоль с фоном и при переходе на рута приглашение красное.
<[Raiden]> мелочи, а приятно.
<snql> печалька
<snql> помогите ежику запустить livr
<snql> live*
<snql> бутит флешку, выбирает live, а ноут в ребут
<[Raiden]> сд\двд нету?
<snql> -
<snql> а можно из под винды груб поставить?
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<[Raiden]> создай флэшку в другой программе
<snql> кажется понял в чем дело. на ntfs записало
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-26
<ArtemZ> http://lenta.ru/news/2014/02/26/register хехе
<SergeyIT> следующий шаг - регистрировать ники
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: зачем ники. ФИО из паспорта
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.cnews.ru/top/2014/02/25/krupneyshaya_birzha_bitkoynov_samounichtozhilas_562184 у кого тут в загашниках еще фермы остались
<Hanno4ka> нда, на канале ру суси совсем уныло…
<JohnDoe_71Rus> суси это не сюда
<Hanno4ka> я знаю, но там вообще кроме меня 8 человек…
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: раскручивай )
<SergeyIT> нодминай рейтинг сусоманов!
<SergeyIT> п*
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: вообще не понятно, зачем тебе суси если ты внём нифига не понимаешь
<SergeyIT> *м*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не суси а смуси )
<Hanno4ka> ок, буду подМинать суси под себя )))
<tagezi> будет новый линукс hanasuce?
<SergeyIT> что то я совсем по клавишам не попадаю (
<tagezi> =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> СусиМинт
<Hanno4ka> просто интерессно стало поизучать другой дистр, не дебиановский
<tagezi> ну, началабытогда с AlpineLinux
<tagezi> там всего 300 человек пользователей =)
<Hanno4ka> у меня до сих пор есть мечта разобраться со слакой и генту
<SergeyIT> я первым линуксом пробовал суси, и 2 года назад, когда юнити появился в лтс... но убунта пересилила
<tagezi> лень )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а что за альпийский линукс?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, есть дистр он построен на uClibc вместо glibc
<tagezi> поэтому у него маленькая пакетная база.. но они типа пытаються сделать дистр самый безопасный и помещающийся в оперативную память целиком
<tagezi> сейчас у них уже есть синамон и крыса
<tagezi> и они наконец перевели становочные скрипты на си
<tagezi> у*
<tagezi> ну и насколько я понимаю.. они зависмости прослеживают нормально, что бы в системе не было дублей и непонятно зачем нужных пакетов
<SergeyIT> а кде нет... значит этот линукс не нужен
<tagezi> =) класный линух.. летает при всех равных )
<tagezi> а то что кде нет, так потому что команда разработчиков мизерная.. и сообщества как такового нет
<tagezi> если им дать ресурс убунту, будет и кде и кути и хрень с редькой )
<Hanno4ka> остается уповать только на форум
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: может лучше книжку почитать?) или религия запрещает? =)
<tagezi> за чтение книг в ад попадают? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: список этих книг имеется?
<SergeyIT> начинай с азбуки - не ошибешься
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: по суси написано дофига и маааленькая тележка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: я про список книг, за чтение которых в ад попадают
<tagezi> аа.. это к Hanno4ka, он у на не любит читать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хм. а форум поют либо танцуют
<Hanno4ka> так я читаю вообще-то
<Hanno4ka> эх… не завелась у меня дружба с хамелиончиком… качаю убунту
<andrex> эх арч жадюга 10 часов и 6 гигов памяти как не бывало, при том что кроме иксов с опенбоксой тама нифига нет...
<andrex> Hanno4ka, не у одной тя разочарования
<UNIm95> andrex:  Hanno4ka вы созрели для LTS версий убунты
<andrex> да нафиг я просто тестю
<andrex> у мня fzlinux ubuntu 144 kubuntu 1310 и арч а роса еще)
<andrex> andrex@adm ~ $ free
<andrex>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<andrex> Mem:       3933284    3783244     150040      44068       2480      83344
<andrex> -/+ buffers/cache:    3697420     235864
<andrex> Swap:      3999740    3738588     261152
<tagezi> andrex: и как тебе роса?
<andrex> да в фигню какуюто превратили, но работает гадина
<tagezi> ну, работать будет что угодно
<tagezi> есили руки от плечь.. вон у тебя fz пашет )
<UNIm95> Народ тут на яве в эксипсе кто-нибудь пишет?
<UNIm95> эклипсе*
<OnkelTem> kde kde kde
<OnkelTem> На нём чем скринкасты писать можно?
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: суммоню
<rekcuFniarB> А какая разница? Можно писать тем же, чем можно писань не в KDE,
<rekcuFniarB> Я recordmydesktop использую.
<rekcuFniarB> *писать
<OnkelTem> о господи, он вообще умеет как-то настраиваться?
<rekcuFniarB> Да.
<OnkelTem> из cmd line?
<rekcuFniarB> Ну да.
<OnkelTem> I LOVE THAT
<OnkelTem> RLY
<OnkelTem> Есть более эмм... простые альтернативы?
<rekcuFniarB> Да тут всё просто же. Запустил и он начал писать.
<OnkelTem> Мне просто что-то не очень хочется разбираться в его интерфейсе компандной строки и руками считать координаты
<rekcuFniarB> Какие координаты?
<rekcuFniarB> Он просто берёт и пишет.
<OnkelTem> У меня 3 монитора и 6 десктопов, а надо записать прямоугольную область на одном из 18 рабочих столов
<rekcuFniarB> А чем отличаются десктопы от рабочих столов?
<[Raiden]> Я ффмпег писал
<rekcuFniarB> У меня ffmpeg грузит проц на 100% при записи.
<[Raiden]> ffmpeg -f x11grab -s 1680x1050 -r 25 -i :0.0 -sameq ~/gwenview2.mpg - это самое простое. Можно в другие форматы.
<OnkelTem> неужели никто к нему простой front end не прикрутил
<[Raiden]> есть фронтенд к рекордмай
<[Raiden]> к ффмпег я не видел
<rekcuFniarB> А вот vlc при граббинге иксов не грузит. Но у vlc качество получается плохое (искажает изображение сильно).
<OnkelTem> rekcuFniarB: хз как это назвать правильно. 1 X-display, 3 physical monitors, 6 workspaces.
<OnkelTem> rekcuFniarB: ну вот как назвать изображение на отдельном мониторе?
<rekcuFniarB> А 18 у тебя что?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwPGwwImzQw вот кстати результ строчки выше.
<OnkelTem> rekcuFniarB: "изображений"
<rekcuFniarB> Э...
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: да я сам раньше писал ffmpeg, просто забывается всё, если вовремя в свой скрипт не оформить
<[Raiden]> Если посмотрите видео, там слайдшоу с эффектами. Вроде больше ни 1 смотрелка не умеет.
<[Raiden]> под линукс.
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: а как выбрать монитор?
<[Raiden]> не знаю, у меня1.
<OnkelTem> наверное можно указать координаты относительно primary
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: просто тебе жить
<[Raiden]> сходи лучше в гугл, может новые програмки дял записи появились )
<OnkelTem> ток что оттудова. Выдает статью с хабра за 2008 с рекламой ужасного Инстабула )
<OnkelTem> но да, сильно не углублялся
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: а не подскажешь, как добавить язык? Захожу в Locale и не вижу способов доавбить русский
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: в списке Available langauges только Омереганский
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: а фиг знает. Доставь  kde-l10n-ru и language-pack-kde-ru
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: отлично, по ходу то что нужно. Первый серьезный косяк KDE кстати
<OnkelTem> где всё вроде как из ифейса должно настраиваться
<[Raiden]> tagezi говорил ему предлагало докачать локализацию
<[Raiden]> Я просто выбераю русский ещё при установке.
<tagezi> OnkelTem: нужно читать внимательно, а не просто тыкать бутоны
<tagezi> сардельками )
<OnkelTem> tagezi: что читать?
<OnkelTem> Блин, опять начался этот вечный геморрой с бумажниками
<tagezi> кстати, да.. предлагал.. у меня оказывается в гимпе нестоял руский
<tagezi> зато пароли зашифрованы
<OnkelTem> Перезапустил икс сессию, давай меня спрашивать пароль к kde wallet, который почему-то я подобрать не сумел
<OnkelTem> да я так и не смог ввести правильный пароль
<OnkelTem> хотя я 100% уверен, что проблема не в этом, ибо пароль правильный (другим он быть не может)
<OnkelTem> Как это расковырять в KDE?
<tagezi> OnkelTem: ты Андерсен или братья грим? )
<OnkelTem> tagezi: чо?
<OnkelTem> Что делать если к KWallet не подходит пароль?
<[Raiden]> да не знаю, сам разбирайся.  Есть настройки квалета в системсеттингс.
<[Raiden]> Я это не трогаю. У меня вроде работает
<OnkelTem> Думаю лучше вообще его удалить
<OnkelTem> или им не пользоваться
<tagezi> удалить валет? )
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: у меня это уже третья система где начинается эта дребедень
<tagezi> смотри кеды не снеси )
<OnkelTem> Достало просто
<[Raiden]> насчет удалить не знаю, а не пользоваться можно.
<OnkelTem> tagezi: не, я имел ввиду грохнуть бумажник
<tagezi> в настройках отключить можно
<[Raiden]> пароль надо вводить аккуратно. Что бы потом не подбирать )
<tagezi> но тогда у тебя пароли будут в открытом ввиде находиться
<OnkelTem> tagezi: это смешно немного... потому как они и должны так находиться )
<tagezi> учись пользоваться бумажником
<[Raiden]> Для тех кто может забыть 1 пароль от кошелька, лучше иметь открытые.
<OnkelTem> tagezi: если скомпроментирована учетка, то скорее всего всему крышка
<tagezi> угу.. особенно если на викивикс )
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: вопрос вообще не в этом. У меня ВСЕГДА пароль от учетки совпадает с паролем от кошелька
<OnkelTem> чтобы не заморачиваться
<OnkelTem> Хаха... Ничего не помогло. Сменил язык в KDE, весь интерфейс стал по-русски, но Google Chrome по-прежнему кажет английский
<[Raiden]> У гуглхрома свой пакет локализации.
<tagezi> гномовкие локили поставь
<tagezi> блин, в гугле первая сслка
<[Raiden]> а может я путаю с хромиумом
<OnkelTem> tagezi: не понял
<OnkelTem> tagezi: я уже страниц пять отсмотрал всяких результатов поиска
<OnkelTem> говорят что зависит от системной локали
<[Raiden]> В общем в настройках есть доплнительно, там выбор языка.
<OnkelTem> в пакетах никаких локалей нет для google chrome
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: у меня там список языков страниц, сверху - русский
<tagezi> kde-l10n-ru language-pack-kde-ru language-pack-ru language-pack-ru-base  language-pack-gnome-ru-base language-pack-gnome-ru firefox-locale-ru libreoffice-l10n-ru
<tagezi> фф можешь не ставить
<OnkelTem> tagezi: ясно, спасибо, пробую
<[Raiden]> хром не часть гнома
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0226/h_1393435793_8766032_84d9f6f87b.png
<OnkelTem> tagezi: неа, не помошло
<[Raiden]> И кстати я сам в нем язык не выберал, видимо взял оиз локали
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: это не оно, в том и дело. Это только язык страниц
<tagezi> ну может.. я хромом не пользуюсь
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95416?hl=en
<OnkelTem> See browser interface labgyuage
<[Raiden]> у меня он русский сразу после установки.
<tagezi> https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95416?hl=ru
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: покажи вывод команды locale
<OnkelTem> tagezi: да, эта самая статья, которая не проливает свет на то, что происходит
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: :facepalm:
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: можно я не буду тебе это показывать? :)))
<[Raiden]> Ну тогда красней дальше, я ушел.
<OnkelTem> en_US.UTF-8 черт побери. Откуда они все лезут
<[Raiden]> Я сразу так подумал. Когда ты сказал что косяк в кде.
<[Raiden]> Был бы руский, тебе бы предложили доставить язык.
<[Raiden]> сам короче ссзб
<OnkelTem> Один момент: мне нигде не предложено сменить локаль. То есть я так разумею, что если у меня стоит en_US, то в UI должно быть где-то об этом сказано и должен быть способ это изменить
<[Raiden]> Вот системную локал ьв кде действительно нечем менять. Это проблема.
<OnkelTem> То есть по сути сейчас метод заключается в том, чтобы открыть на редактирование ~/.bashrc и вписать export LANG=ru_RU
<[Raiden]> при установке тебя спрашивали )
<OnkelTem> ну, да )
<OnkelTem> Лан, мне ток для хрома надо... Блин, насколько же я отупел
<OnkelTem> export LC_ALL=ru_RU google.com и всё
<OnkelTem> без export
<[Raiden]> если хочеш ьсделать нормально
<[Raiden]> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<[Raiden]> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<[Raiden]> sudo update-locale LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8
<[Raiden]> и везде русский выберай.
<[Raiden]> и ребут
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: да фигня в том, что мне всё это не нужно. Я работаю с английской локалю всегда, чтобы были сообщения все на английском. Сейчас просто для хомяков надо записать скринкаст где я буду показывать ифейс Хрома. И надо было
<OnkelTem> сделать его русским
<[Raiden]> ну не надо и фиг с ним. Кстати рекомендую почитать про LC_COLLATE
<[Raiden]> и LC_MESSAGES
<OnkelTem> Так вот из-за ряда дебильных программ, типа eclipse и ещё ряда, которые шибко умные и не понимают natural смену локали при запуске: $ LC_ALL=язык программа - я просто разучился это далать, элементарно забыл
<[Raiden]> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5220837/how-to-choose-the-eclipse-interface-language
<[Raiden]> ваще, если хочешь именн оанглийскую, можетшь просто альяс или скрипт замутить для хрома. Или можно даже ярлык поправить  env LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8 name
<[Raiden]> без env в ярлыке не выйдет.
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/10144916 - На лоре любят кде. Хотя для ноута , фиг знает. Если мощный и квартирный кухня-комната, то пожалуй.
<tagezi> у меня на ноуте нормально пашет
<tagezi> i5, 4 гига
<ArtemZ> http://habrahabr.ru/post/214007/ ура ура ура. больше автоматизации! больше!
<[Raiden]> Когда-нить дорастём до роботов делающих роботов.
<[Raiden]> Вот тогда человекам придётся конкретно подвинуться.
<rekcuFniarB> Ухты, ферре
<tagezi> угу.. а запускать они будут эти кораблики у себя вваной
<tagezi> пираты до сихпор грябят суда, даже те которые с охраной, а тут на, прям на блюдце, не охроняемое )
<gff> всем привет
<gff> наконец-то зарегался
<[Raiden]> привет
<gff> ребят я новичек как и тут так и вообще в ос linux
<gff> может кто проделывал такой трюк
<gff> как создать локальную сеть между 2мя гостевыми ос в virtualbox
<gff> главная ос ubuntu 13.10
<[Raiden]> Я не делал. Наверное про роутинг надо почитать
<tagezi> а почему трюк то?
<tagezi> там такая же локалка, с такимиже правилами как и многоранговой сети
<Sergey_IT> где?
<tagezi> да пол часа тому назад "новичек пришёл"
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у тебя нет прямой ссылки на букварь? )
<tagezi> у меня гдето лаба валялась, мы на ОС это делали в прошлом году.. правда мы очень много не творили.. просто пожключались из гостевой убунты в соседнему компу с виндой
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%8C
<tagezi> Удмуртский букварь 1898 года
<tagezi> =))
<tagezi> пусть русский осилят )
<tagezi> научиться читать слитно простейшие слоги и слова и правильно понимать читаемое, уметь читать и понимать небольшие тексты (с)
<tagezi> а это нужно выделить жирным шрифтом )
 * tagezi нанавидит статистику
<gff> да надо читать
<gff> причем долго и вдумчиво )
<Sergey_IT> и считать, а потом дать тагези и он статистику наведет
<tagezi> не, я объясню как тоже самое посчитать не на бабушкиных счетах, а в Calc )
<Sergey_IT> ага... и потом проверить правильность расчета на дедушкиных счетах... мало ли что )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-27
<tagezi> http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-unity-to-bring-back-local-menus-7000026821/
<tagezi> гг =)
<snql> "to bring back" - так все плохо? а как же концепция, что настраивается все и как угодноэ
<tagezi> да сдохла концепция
<tagezi> каноникал никто не поддерживает.. они уже 4 года пытаються навязать свои концепции всему сообществу.. и кроме как школоте, которая нифига не понимает и не умеет неполучаеться
<andrex> ой как они надоели то с этим меню, лучшеб наверху его оставили, а то тока место пустует
<andrex> хоть вернуть его можно будет и то хорошо)
<artus> бу
<andrex> бубу
<tagezi> чо букаешь?
<artus> мине можна
<tagezi> в буки подался? )
<andrex> а мене?
<artus> а тебу низя
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%B0_(%D1%84%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BA%D0%BB%D0%BE%D1%80)
<andrex> эх, пичаль тоскучая
<artus> tagezi, прям про меня :D
<andrex> +1
<tagezi> подкровать выселили =)
<andrex> это он всех выселил, в космос
<andrex> чтобы были на виду, и если че пулять с разу в когонить
<artus> фсех на фарш :)
<tagezi> всех нельзя.. много фарша, съесть не успеешь - протухнет, вонять будет
<andrex> да космос огромный холодильник, не протухнет
<andrex> а если и протухнет есть куда выкинуть
<artus> tagezi, человек ко всему привыкает :) и к тоннам гниющего фарша тоже привыкнет
<andrex> а это да
<tagezi> artus: убедил ) разрешаю =)
<artus> ^_^
<tagezi> http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Terms_of_use/Paid_contributions_amendment/ru
<tagezi> чото они видимо русских не знают..
<tagezi> пока пистолет к виску не поднесут - не сознаеться.. да и то не факт что зознаеться
<tagezi> наивные америкосы =)
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 3.13.5; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 3.14-rc4.
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Как очистить DNS кеш?
<tagezi> а нужно?
<OnkelTem> Делаю запрос dig к локалхосту, домен не находит
<OnkelTem> делаю запрос к DNS серверу - домен на месте
<OnkelTem> tagezi: у меня нет времени ждать, пока оно само отдуплится
<OnkelTem> На винде вроде как ipcofnig /flushdns или типа того делается
<tagezi> а в linux?
<OnkelTem> а вот не знаю
<OnkelTem> nscd не стоит
<tagezi> я не знаю.. у меня другая проблемма была.. месный пров DNS сервер не мог настроить нормально, в итоге у меня сайты грузились после 3-4 обновления
<andrex> sudo service networking restart
<andrex> неожиданно?
<andrex> или service dns-clean start
<tagezi> а в шоке )
<andrex> и никакие nscd ненужны
<andrex> hanno4ka, привет неудавшийся сисевод)
<tagezi> это мелкая ханочка )
<hanno4ka> угумс
<hanno4ka> фигня этот сусе, убунту все равно лучше
<OnkelTem> Черт, у меня оказывается dnscache работает локально. Не знал
<andrex> ну тебе видней
<OnkelTem> лень разбираться теперь перенастраивать. Фух.
<OnkelTem> Это svc/supervise - вещь с себе. Хоть и относительно стройная
<andrex> у мнея ваще вчера пеля в свиче образовалась, стараниями уборщицы
<OnkelTem> надеюсь ты её накинул на уборщицу?
<andrex> ненакинул, но матерился как сапожник наверно слышно ыло на всех 4х этажах
<OnkelTem> во всём виноваты геи и хохлы
<only_you> да, помолись на своего путина
<andrex> хы, у мня знакомый есть, он этого П боготворит прям
<OnkelTem> only_you: г-жа Толоконникова, перелогиньтесь!
<only_you> не знаю, кто такая
<andrex> ну правда он в фсб работает
<andrex> воть и накаркали
<siberiannerd> а нет ли какой петиции за гном2-стайл?
<OnkelTem> siberiannerd: не будем о грустном
<siberiannerd> как так-то вот я сижу и грустно очень
<tagezi> вам чо элементароси не хватет?
<tagezi> или синамона?
<siberiannerd> гтк3 тормозной и унылый
<siberiannerd> что такое элементаось я не знаю
<siberiannerd> энлайтмент не интересует, если правильно подозреваю )
<tagezi> народ разучился подозревать.. офигеть )
<hanno4ka> вот честно скажу, перепробовала кучу десктопов - икспи, семерка, восмерка, гном 2, гном 3, кеды, юнити
<hanno4ka> теперь по большому счету как-то пофигу - главное знать как сделать то, что тебе нужно
<hanno4ka> Я пишу на Vim вот уже два года в основном по той причине, что не знаю, как из него выйти
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> вим вообще удобная штука, особо если поставить туда плагинчики подсветки и автозамены
<tagezi> причем под него уже есть готовые решения.. что бы гедит так настроить нужно будет убиться 3 раза обстол )
<tagezi> qt5.3 в альфе вышла
<tagezi> говорят опять новый api у них..
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-28
<tarokinoe> превед! как организовать файловое хранилище через http? наподобии http://mirror.yandex.ru/ .
<tagezi> утра всем )
<tagezi> даже теу у кого обед =)
<tagezi> м*
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39211
<siberiannerd> где я могу задать вопрос о процедуре сборки пакетов под armhf архитектуру с emdebian тулчейном этим, мне бы на x86 тачке пакет слепить
<[Raiden]> попробуй на русском форуме. Там ест ьтема про сборку пакетов
<siberiannerd> не на форуме, а тут, я не регистрируюсь на форумах принципиально, а убунтовские форумы выносят
<[Raiden]> тут не знаю где.
<siberiannerd> когда линукс было накатывать наукой где-то тут ещё можно было спрашивать о чём-то, кроме галочек в гуях
<siberiannerd> что за напасть, что ни вопрос - нигде не отвечают, никто не знает, предлагают купить саппорт у каноникал и ржут )
<[Raiden]> Ты же нигде не регаешся, где могут ответить. За принципы надо страдать )
<siberiannerd> на аскубунту мой вопрос год висит последний, когда я решил порегаться
<siberiannerd> 0 ответов
<siberiannerd> а на самом деле я тупо проморгал всё что мог и через неделю сделал
<siberiannerd> и вот честно сказать, я бы поделился там тем, что надо делать, но получается игра в одни ворота
<tagezi> так всегда, покупать поддержку не хотим, сами тупими никому не помогаем.. ибо игра в одни варота )
<siberiannerd> а мне рассказали что она из себя представляет те, кто уже купил
<siberiannerd> либо рассказывают что делать, либо won't fix
<[Raiden]> тут никто никому не платит и никто никому ничего не должен
<[Raiden]> Принимать претензии что где-то не ответили мы тоже не обязаны
<siberiannerd> это стандартный принцип, который все приняли, однако опыт жизни с этим принципом с течением времени разный
<siberiannerd> как так выходит я уже нажаловался, увидив причину в раздутом коммунити из-за простоты установки
<siberiannerd> я ведь тоже много кому много чего бесплатно объяснял и никому ничего должен не был, понимаешь? ) да и не требую, просто вслух говорю
<[Raiden]> Но т.к. мы люди добрые, то можем дать совет. Выкинь своё арм устройство или поставь туда что стояло и используй так, как оно предполагалось.
<siberiannerd> а напарываюсь на снисхождение, напоминание о принципах
<tagezi> то что комьюнити раздуто, тут тоже не нужно жаловаться.. все прекрасно знают что убунтой пользуються только школота и наркоманы )
<siberiannerd> вот он яркий представитель
<siberiannerd> вы тут рядом сидите, а он вас за школоту и наркоманов держит
<siberiannerd> а мне про принципы рассказываете и советуете выкидывать
<siberiannerd> мол ты родился, парень, ползать - вот и ползай )
<[Raiden]> @kban siberiannerd
<[Raiden]> Надоел. Ни 1 вопроса, одно нытьё.
<tagezi> да, просто не нужно было поддерживать разговор, сам бы замолчал
<tagezi> они блин странные, сами ничего не хотят для сообщества сделать, а что-то требуют(
<[Raiden]> сча  модн опокупать по интернету китайские дешевые устройства, пытаться туда втюхать какой-нибудь дистр  линукс и всем выносить мозг этим.
<[Raiden]> На этих устройствах обычн остоит андройд и прекрасн овыполняет то , зачем его туда засунули.
<tagezi> когда убунту переедит на мариаДБ по умолчанию?
<[Raiden]> Мне не попадалось про такой переход ничего
<tagezi> жалко..
<tagezi> насамом деле, странно, что поддерживают оракл,вместо того что бы использовать свободную базу данных..
<tagezi> даже если автор опять путо раскрутиться и продаст её Оракл =)
<[Raiden]> ну может есть какие-то проблемы с марией. Или просто берут то что есть в дебиане. Я не знаю.
<tagezi> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-OBjOnIA4isg/UxCHPRS4ntI/AAAAAAAAGac/x5kPH8ktZa0/w997-h561-no/Screenshot+from+2014-02-27+09%253A52%253A53.png
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> Давно я не видел таких цветов. )
<tagezi> даваще вырви глаз, как в таком можно было работать? )
<[Raiden]> я часто переключался на сильвер или олив грин.
<tagezi> у нас в инстетуте до сих стоят ХП местами.. благо преподы разрешают работать на своём ноуте
<[Raiden]> Если говорить про арм и линукс, то там ест ьпроблемы типа дров видео и декодинга хд видео. софтово могут возникать проблемы\большая нагрузка на проц
<[Raiden]> и флэша вообще нет и не будет, до кучи.
<[Raiden]> Исключения может быть устройства которые идут уже с линукс на борту. Или которыое используют линукс только в качестве ядра - т.е. андройд.
<[Raiden]> Поэтому для полноценног оиспользования убунты, всё ещё больше подходит х86 - это моё имхо.
<tagezi> ну, есть разработки умельцев.. у нас на канале кто-то балуеться андройдом.. постоянно какието дрова в него запихивает.. не помнб ник
<tagezi> ю*
<tagezi> всё можно сделать, если не ныть и не требовать от других, а просто делать и делится.. даже самые сумасшедшие идеи поддерживают, обычно
<[Raiden]> в андройд-то ничего пихать не надо. Андройд как раз обычн оимеет блоб для того железа с которым идёт и видеокарта используетя полноценно.
<[Raiden]> Проблема имено с линуксами типа убунты
<tagezi> ну, дебеан вроде нормально встаёт на арм штуки
<[Raiden]> и убунта встаёт нормально. Только бед аппаратного декодирования )
<[Raiden]> без
<[Raiden]> и без флэша - его нету под арм линукс неандройд.
<tagezi> ну, таких тонкостей я не знаю.. у меня арм дома свободного нет что бы эксперементировать, а эмуляторы не всчет )
<tagezi> да флеш ваще не нужен )
<[Raiden]> Ну все так говорят, а потом лезут в приват и спрашивают как тот или иной ресурс посмотреть без флэша - проверено )
<tagezi> эм.. это когда это я к тебе с тыким в приват залез? )
<tagezi> я к тебе свиндой только лазил, помоему
<[Raiden]> Ну не ты, а любитель арм устройст из китая за копейки, ко мне недавно залезал.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> аа.. это да.. ко мне тоже переодически лазят по поводу сборки ядер под арм )
<tagezi> наверное не могут найти макрос для сборки в гугле )
<tagezi> ладно,  поеду я..
<tagezi> удачи
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> freenode сообщил что его опять досят
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> и тебе
<Sergey_IT> что нового?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: про меню слышал?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, нет, а что с меню?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну они глобальное меню решили сделать не совсем глобальным )
<Sergey_IT> это то, что глобал меню отменить можно?
<tagezi> угу )
<Sergey_IT> я вот сегодня наконец на лыжах покатался )
<tagezi> помоему у космонавра рецидив заканчиваеться )) интересно, сколько он хорошего успеет за это время сделать? )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а я так и не смог покататься.. снега так и нет
<Sergey_IT> а здесь много )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-01
<Karmahacker> Всем добрый день!
<Karmahacker> Кто может подсказать про lshell?
<royek> что то nautilus начал зависать часто, открывать долго каталоги (домашние)
<royek> help
<royek> ку
<[Raiden]> ук
<royek> nautilus что то последнее время как то зависать начинает и долго каталоги открывает.
<[Raiden]> тут я не могу помочь.
<Anton2d> Аналогичная фигня с наутилусом, очень долго каталоги жуёт.
<[Raiden]> используйте дабл коммандер например, он есть на гтк
<[Raiden]> Я просто не пользуюсь наутилусом 2+ лет и мне нечег осказать )
<Anton2d> Дабл, пользую.
<Anton2d> Но он еще очень сырой, да и таким останется чую, там упор на винду больше
<Anton2d> mc наше всё.
<[Raiden]> krusader тогда или pcmanfm
<Anton2d> Вообще дабл конечно очень хорош, но есть мелки нюансы которые мешают.
<Anton2d> пакман чем то лучше наутилуса, помоему такой же кастрат ;)
<[Raiden]> ну, тема была про лаги открытия, в этом смысле может и лучше.
<[Raiden]> смотреть надо, у меня делфьин
<Anton2d> И даже отключения показа тумбнейлсов не помогает наутилусу.
<Anton2d> Чёто стоит думает.
<Anton2d> щаз затестю pcmanfm в этом плане
<Anton2d> Да - он моментально открывает каталоги
<Anton2d> Гы и на первый взгляд функционал как у наутилуса
<Anton2d> Хотя нет, похоже сеть не поддерживает, и webdaw
<Anton2d> И сеть вроде норм поддерживает, в принципе не хуже наутилуса всё. Вебдав не нашел, ФТП из букмарков работает. Зачёт.
<shenmue> всем ппыщ
<shenmue> шкурки есть на ютьюб? а то интерфейс достал у них
<[Raiden]> есть расширения к фф, меняющие вид ютуба. В каком-то одном было мног оготовых тем.
<[Raiden]> названия сча уже не скажу
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> Привет
<shenmue> для хрома что то нет ничего
<shenmue> есть точнее но не то что нужно
<[Raiden]> у меня комп не справляется с фф , когда я открываю много окон и примерно 100вкладок
<[Raiden]> не вижу смысла его менять на хром.
<[Raiden]> Я бывает ещё ищу не только в гугле и в фф ест ьокно поиска.
<[Raiden]> а в хроме нет
<tagezi> [Raiden]: alt+f2? =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну можно и так конечно
<tagezi> нафига тебе кде если ты им не пользуешься? )
<[Raiden]> Ну, у меня нету задачи пользоваться всем.
<tagezi> ну можно пользоваться удобствами то )
<[Raiden]> ну иногда пользуюсь. Чазе уменя перед глазами браузер когда я ищу что-т ов сети
<tagezi> короче браузер не важен, важно уметь организовать рабочее пространство )
<tagezi> огромное количество открытых вкладок относиться к этому этомуже пункту
<[Raiden]> Я бывает ищу что-то и потом возвращаюсь к уже открытым вкладкам
<only_you> Россия обьявила Украине войну
<tagezi> 100 всёравно много, у меня не бывает открыто больше 20.. причем 20 - это когда я туплю чтрашно )
<shenmue> 100 вкладок? хм...
<[Raiden]> Врятли. Ввод войск и объявление войны разные вещи.
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTqDtzdUA8U
<[Raiden]> Украинцы там сами себе чуть войну не устроили со своим майданом. Теперь просыпается восточная часть.
<only_you> Совет Федерации разрешил Путину ввести войска в Украину http://obozrevatel.com/abroad/34821-sovet-federatsii-razreshil-putinu-vvesti-vojska-v-ukrainu.htm
<shenmue> и здесь об этом
<shenmue> да елы палы
<only_you> у нас ваши войска уже по городам ездят
<only_you> етого мало?
<shenmue> о круть
<shenmue> передай через них мне магнитик на холодильник
<shenmue> получишь очивку и пять экспиринса ^_^
<only_you> я скорее пулю в лоб им передам)
<shenmue> f 'nj djqyf
<shenmue> а это война
<shenmue> низя
<[Raiden]> only_you: По стране которой объявили войну обычно по городам не ездят.
<[Raiden]> С ней воюют
<shenmue> ну да... после бомбежки то от дорог мало что остается
<only_you> ваша военная техника блокирует наши военній части в Кріму, захватівают органі власти, аеропорті и т.д.
<[Raiden]> С боями?
<shenmue> райден. народ не доволен. надо решать этот вопрос
<shenmue> забань наши войса
<[Raiden]> я могу только вас банить )
<only_you> забаньте там у вас своего путина
<[Raiden]> Ваша законная власть вообще сейчас в Ростове на дону.  А всяких тяам кличко с тягнибоками и ио президента из батковщины никто нихрена не выберал
<shenmue> а еще вы газ воруете
<only_you> наша законная власть в Киеве сейчас
<shenmue> а если честно я не понял с чего кипишь
<[Raiden]> И крым никто я думаю кроме крымчан не отделит ) У наших войск другая задача.
<only_you> а то, что в Ростове, ето международній преступник в розіске
<only_you> у ваших войск задача захватить Украину
<only_you> Крім перевалочная база
<[Raiden]> ага и присоединить насильно к рф )
<[Raiden]> Или этнические чистки провести
<shenmue> да что вы спорите?
<[Raiden]> как пишут на западе некоторые товарищи и друзья украины
<shenmue> все из за бабок
<shenmue> полюбась кто то бабки греет на этом
<shenmue> всякие ради мира и прочее лабуда про порядок и закон... вы в это верите?
<[Raiden]> Из-за бабок это по любому. После выступления Януковича в РФ сразу бакс подешевел на 13 копеек
<tagezi> заканчивайте о политике
<[Raiden]> Но не только.
<tagezi> это конал о убунте
<[Raiden]> Тут геополитика ещё, но не в плане изменения границ, а в плане сфер влияения или типа того
<[Raiden]> Убуна подождёт , не каждый день такая жопа в восточной европе )
<only_you> тут окупация Украині путинім
<shenmue> а у вас и "и" и "і " сразу в словах используются?
<only_you> думаете, после такого в сторонке у себя останетесь?
<shenmue> да всегда везде какой то кипишь
<[Raiden]> Помимо Путина  , ещё 52% нашего правительства проголосовало. А националисты типа Лимонова вообще к ополчению против БАндеровцев призывали )
<only_you> і ето вместо вашего ы пишу
<shenmue> хм... надо запустить цивилизацию и создать украину. учинить бунт и посмотреть чем закончиться. так быстрее будет
<shenmue> профита от бунтов и революций никакого. старых денежных обжор перестреляют а у власти снова новые жирдяи окажутся...
<shenmue> ну смысл всего этого? я не вижу
<[Raiden]> Ввод войск мб перебор, но что-то мне подсказывает, что иначе те кто захватил на украине власть и собирался до выбора президента заключать договоры с европой, сами бы не ушли и никто бы их не наказал.
<[Raiden]> ваще сложно это. Лучше про убунту.
<shenmue> ну лишь могу сказать в заключении что нужно почитать "основание" Азимова =)
<[Raiden]> Профит от бунтов есть. Если нарушители закона берут власть, их никто не накажет.
<[Raiden]> Но теперь всё несколько иначе.
<[Raiden]> Власть может оказаться недолгой
<[Raiden]> Кличко уже призвал к народному ополчению. Но что-то мне подсказывает что никто его не послушает или единицы.
<shenmue> мда? против кого или чего?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: Ну видимо против РФ и до кучи всей восточной Украины. Т.к. она с нами.
<[Raiden]> Донбас, крым одесса, если и втянутся в войну, то на нашей стороне
<only_you> кто вам там такое сказал?)
<[Raiden]> Люди с видео )
<only_you> =)
<shenmue> викиликс и сноуден
<only_you> нарушители закона прячутся в Ростове и прочих Европах
<[Raiden]> Там сегодня было много людей, демонстрации. И захват правительственных учереждений.
<[Raiden]> И всё без участия армии РФ
<[Raiden]> В Донецке и Севастополе вообещ русский флаг вывесили. И опять же без армии РФ
<only_you> а на майдане біли представители всей Украині
<shenmue> мда... все же кто за этим стоит? управлять тупым стадом баранов так ведб просто
<only_you> так вот какого у нас вівешивают флаги иностранного государства?
<only_you> как ето назівается
<shenmue> аккупация?
<only_you> угу
<[Raiden]> В харькове тоже скинули представителей майдановской власти и опать без армии РФ
<shenmue> я кстати вообще не понимаю какого фига все другие страны лезут во внутренние дела украины? это их дела. сами пусть решают свои проблемы
<only_you> захват органов власти, аеропортов, связи, блокирование военніх частей, дорог
<[Raiden]> опять*
<only_you> так я о том же
<[Raiden]> И в Луганске
<[Raiden]> Армия только гарант, что эти люди смогут смести майданвоскую власть. Ни о каких завоеваниях или отделениях территорий в пользу РФ речи нет.
<shenmue> мда.. так теперь разберись чего народ хочет вообще
<shenmue> кто кого когда и где
<[Raiden]> shenmue:  Половина украины или ну не меньше трети, это этнические русские , с русским языком. Как ты думаешь, хотят они власть из руссофобов? Я думаю нет )
<[Raiden]> да и просто никто не выбрал текущую власть
<[Raiden]> это был переворот
<shenmue> не знаю. что бы навести порядок думаю да. войска нужны но вижу следующий грамотный подход
<shenmue> собрать народ на площади. вывести всех политиков. пусть голосуют сразу кого назначить временым правителем. все. выводим войска а выбранный временный чел наводит порядок и делает выборы
<[Raiden]> РФ защищает и свои интересы. И даже Путин. С этим спорить нет смысла. Было бы глупо сидеть и не защищать свои интересы, имея хотя бы 1 карту в рукаве.
<shenmue> ну громко сказанно
<shenmue> обычные смертные то что?
<shenmue> как всегда страдают
<[Raiden]> Ну смотри, у нас даже бакс с евро поползли, как тольк омайдан стал некое политической силой. Лбой перевес сил не в пользу РФ, делает РФ слабее )
<[Raiden]> А как выяснилось что они профукали исчезновение Януковича и по факту не законная власть , сразу бакс опустился )
<shenmue> хм...мы смотрим на вещи под разным углом
<[Raiden]> Это не разный угол, это 1 из граней.
<[Raiden]> тут 1 углом не обойдёшся )
<shenmue> вот те люди которые погибли там.. ихним детям что сказать? за что их родители умерли?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: Сказать им правду. Если бы небыло майдана,  никто бы не погиб.
<shenmue> это какая такая благородная цель должна быть что бы оправдала столько жертв?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: Люди погибли там не только те, котоыре бастовали
<[Raiden]> до кучи
<[Raiden]> что ты им скажешь, тем другим, кто стоял в оцеплении и горел в живую.
<[Raiden]> защищая зако нукраины
<[Raiden]> И до кучи берку - это русские люди.
<[Raiden]> т*
<[Raiden]> Кто развязал конфликт и пределал демонстрацию в хз что?
<[Raiden]> и привел к смертям людей?
<[Raiden]> Лидеры майдана!
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/debian/10239883
#ubuntu-ru 2014-03-02
<Big_Aziz> всем ку
<hanno4ka> хаюшки
<antroid> тест
<ubuntuhelp> antroid, Fail!
<SergeyServer> est ktoto?
<SergeyServer> pomogite plz(
<[Raiden]> hi
<SergeyServer> hi
<[Raiden]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[Raiden]> http://cs14108.vk.me/c540105/v540105832/f8ae/Ui9eqrDLIMk.jpg
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  смешно
<kyshtynbai> Пинг
<kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kyshtynbai, Понг понг понг...
<kyshtynbai> Во. А то ишь!
<kyshtynbai> Как в консоли глянуть заряд батареи ноута?
<tagezi> kyshtynbai: acpitool
<kyshtynbai> tagezi: мерси!
<tagezi> да не за что, райден просто спит наверное )
<[Raiden]>  а у меня ноута нет , я и не знал
<kyshtynbai> Хыхы :) .
<tagezi> он что-то не знает.. блин..это надо скриншотить )
<tagezi> kyshtynbai: поставь себе браузер консольный.. рысь туже, что ли.. действительно в консоли с ноутом мало кто возиться.. а гугл знает всё
<kyshtynbai> та я это я таг, на будущее.
<kyshtynbai> А что касается ноутов и консоли... я дичайше котирую ноуты и тейблтопов у меня давно нету. Только ноуты, только хардкор :) .
<tagezi> а я воб задумываюсь о нормальном стационарном с теслой на барту
<tagezi> о*
<kyshtynbai> Что есть тесла?
<tagezi> ты не знаешь что такое тесла?
<kyshtynbai> Нет :( .
<tagezi> о, боже, с кем я разговариваю (
<tagezi> =)
<kyshtynbai> Процессор штоль навороченный?
<tagezi> видео карта от нвидиа заточиная под паралельние вычисления
<kyshtynbai> осспади
<tagezi> впринципе ставишь её и получаешь маленький суперкомпьтер
<kyshtynbai> если ты играть не собираешься, нахрен тебе навороченная карта?
<kyshtynbai> что ты вычислять-то собрался :) ?
<tagezi> она для игр не очень кстати годиться.. у неё даже выхода под видио помоему нет
<kyshtynbai> Ну это как советская жужжалка для задницы: жужжит, но в задницу не влазит. Так же и тут, видео-карта без выхода.
<tagezi> из навароченых для игр лучше наверное квантум будет, он что-то среднее между игровой и для вычислений
<tagezi> так она для вычислений, а не для жужания )
<kyshtynbai> Ну так и пусть её называют как-нить по-другому :) . Доппроцессор или я не знаю.
<kyshtynbai> Но видео карта :) . это перебор.
<tagezi> да иногда нужно масивы обзитать, и как-то мне влом столько времени ждать.. приходиться всё резать до нельзя.. и в итоге такие погрешности, что мама не горюй (
<kyshtynbai> Што ж там у тебя в массивах
<kyshtynbai> генетические исчисления на переле?
<kyshtynbai> щас приду. вичат перезапустить надо.
<tagezi> у меня жена например просит сделать ей макрас с алгоритмом монтекарло.. вроде всё фигня, но на i7 оно блин минут 10 будет делаться (
<tagezi> kyshtynbai: у меня жена например просит сделать ей макрас с алгоритмом монтекарло.. вроде всё фигня, но на i7 оно блин минут 10 будет делаться (
<tagezi> а ели учесть что не одну хрень общитывать, то можно у мереть со скуки.. ну и потом таже работа с нечеткими множествами требует много ресурсов
<kyshtynbai> Я даже не знаю, хочу ли я знать, зачем жене может такоё понадобиться :) .
<tagezi> она экономист
<kyshtynbai> Куль.
<kyshtynbai> Вы в Финляндии или вернулись?
<tagezi> ну, всмысле не бугалтер, а экономист )
<tagezi> не мы в финке.. в России мы не нужны..
<tagezi> покрыйне мере создаёться такое ощущение что не инорматики не экономисты готовые что-то уметь и знать никому не нужны
<kyshtynbai> Ну насчёт э
<kyshtynbai> блин
<kyshtynbai> насчёт экономистов не знаю, а айтишнеги везде нужны
<kyshtynbai> другое дело что не на суперские зарплаты.
<tagezi> да не нужны никому айтишники ) нужны админы, причем их уровень знания и умения не оченб  то и важен, сеошники, и быдлокодеры, которые пишут быстро
<kyshtynbai> Ну хто тебе мешает писать быдлокодом или админить, если за это платят?
<tagezi> единичные конторы которые что-то требуют.. но они уходят с нашего рынка.. например таже матарола имела в питере отделение - закрылась
<tagezi> а нафига?
<kyshtynbai> Моторла ещё жыва?
<tagezi> ну, последний раз когда я общался живее всех живых была и им нужны были сишники
<tagezi> kyshtynbai: потвоим словам выходит что всё равно что желать.. если предложал яйца чесать на пудлике но за деньги то это тоже хорошо? )
<kyshtynbai> ну всему есть предел, конечно.
<kyshtynbai> но это вещи всё же не сравнимые
<tagezi> да сравнимые
<tagezi> я не хочу писать быдло код.. лучше дворы подметать, чем хрень делать
<kyshtynbai> Ну, спорить не буду. И вообще, это определение мне не нравицца как ничего толком не описывающее. Какой ещё, нафиг, быдлокот. Вконтакте - это быдлокодом написано? А фейсбуг? <s>а линукс</s>?
<kyshtynbai> Psi как жаббер клиент кто-нить юзает? Как там звуки-то отключить, не догоню, пять минут уже смотрю в настройки..
<tagezi> я с ним завязал, понял что мне хватает куасела )
<kyshtynbai> Хехе.
<tagezi> быдлокод - это когда человек не бумает над алгоритмом
<kyshtynbai> На винде нет ни одного приличного ирк-клиента, представляете?
<tagezi> сейчас мода пошла, писать не думаю..
<tagezi> мирк
<kyshtynbai> Платный.
<tagezi> самый приличный был когда я последний раз там жил )) а так очень приличный вэбинтерфейс
<kyshtynbai> Я имеюю ввиду либо опен сорс либо просто фриваре.
<tagezi> мирк платный стал? )
<kyshtynbai> Да всю жизнь был же?
<kyshtynbai> Даже иксчат под винду платный.
<tagezi> ну, не помню.. я не платил вроде
<kyshtynbai> Хыхыхы, ну тогда никто не платил. Время было такое.
<kyshtynbai> Варезу софта - нет :) !
<vkr> hexchat
<tagezi> дане, я скачивал с оф сайта и таблетками не пользовался.. просто наверное не полную версиююзал
<kyshtynbai> Посмотрю, спасибою
<kyshtynbai> Наверное.
<kyshtynbai> А 14.04 будет ЛТС?
<tagezi> может квирк? )
<tagezi> угу, будет
<kyshtynbai> Да фиг с ним. Вичат в виртуалке, всё равно она запущена.
<tagezi> собери вичат под винду )
<kyshtynbai> А в чём запускать-то? Эмуляторов терминала много ты знаешь под винду :) ? cmd ).
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, с монтекарло на скрипте тебе никакой суперкомп не поможет
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, я же не собираюсь его на бэсике писать )
<tagezi> на бесике наверное можно успеть пешком до владика сходить
<Sergey_IT> а на чем?
<tagezi> на с++ или на питоне
<tagezi> у них поддержка паралельных вычислений адекватная есть
<Sergey_IT> или питон - убери
<tagezi> а как я его ещё выучу наконец?)
<kyshtynbai> Perl учи лучше.
<tagezi> нафига мне перл? )
<Sergey_IT> зачем, если он не нужен
<tagezi> ой, ворчун, тебе вообще ничего не нужно )
<tagezi> нужноже переписывать чужой быдлоков на нормальный язык?
<Sergey_IT> на С можно написать все и будет быстро работать
<tagezi> к чистому си помоему api нет..
<Sergey_IT> это как?
<Sergey_IT> gsl посмотри
<tagezi> это так ) всёравно на с++ скачусь в итоге
<kyshtynbai> а на пьюр си же ооп нету вроде бы?
<Sergey_IT> я под С понимаю и ++
<kyshtynbai> как
<tagezi> и потом питон в бинарниках работает довольно быстро.. вон Компас 3D на нём написан
<kyshtynbai> что то я по клаве промахиваюсь.
<tagezi> главное что бы человек соображал что пишет
<Sergey_IT> гуи на плюсах
<tagezi> gsl классная, спасибо
<tagezi> ох.. сколько мне ещё нужно узнать.. а мне тут быдлокодить за деньги предлагают )
<Sergey_IT> так просто кодь (без быдла) )
<tagezi> жаль что в ней ещё реальные опционы не общитываются =)
<Sergey_IT> так это же инструмент - требует заточки
<tagezi> вот так всегда.. наговорит и свалит, а ты потом переваривай это всё самостоятельно )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZl5rt9OC7c
<[Raiden]> мимо
<kyshtynbai> Это что за дичайшая машина ломилась сквозь берёзки и потом чуть не потонула :) ?
<[Raiden]> какой-нить тягач для сибири
<tagezi> кису жалко (
<hanno4ka> интересные у вас тут беседы
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-23
<usr0> Ребят, как в Deluge проверить возможны ли входящие соединения?
<serg__> скиньте ктото плиз строку для обновление драйверов в убунту?
<serg__> какую строку нужно ввести чтоб обвестись всеми драйверами  в убунту
<serg__> ???
<geniewgen> Здравствуйте, камера видеонаблюдения hikvision пишет на ubuntu server 12.04 по NFS видео. Но после замены жесткого диска, запись мне кажется происходит очень медлено ()ранее 500гб камера форматировала за 6 минут) теперь полчаса, а отформатировано 56% подскажите как
<geniewgen> узнать причину медленной записи и форматирования?
<geniewgen> Фото https://yadi.sk/i/WEdGoR-eerCEs https://yadi.sk/i/Mk2SXqbUerCLV
<geniewgen>  /msg nickserv info geniewgen
<geniewgen> test
<ubuntuhelp> geniewgen, Fail!
<geniewgen> Здравсвуйте
<muromec> vecer dobrij
<muromec> vsem
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-24
<NoOova> how i could set object attribute?
<NoOova> not __dict__ key
<NoOova> class A(object): pass; a = A(); a.attr = 123; len(a.__dict__) == 0;
<NoOova> Тьфу, думал я на #python
<aleksei`> вечера
<Loafer> вечера?
<ibelow> есть тута русские?
<Muuromec> renjata kto pomocj mozet? ja ne mogu sdelatj identify mne govorit cto password ne podhodit a ja tolko cto regalsja i ne mog ja ego zabitj
<Muuromec> esli ne trudno otvette pozalusta
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<Sergey_IT> что нового?
<UnHacK> lf gkj[j dc`(
<UnHacK> ы
<UnHacK> да плохо всё
<UnHacK> из России с любовью)
<Sergey_IT> квакнул и нырнул
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-25
<red_shuhardt> Всем привет! Что то ненагуглю, с чем проблема может быть. Есть раздел жесткого диска, в параметрах монтирования которого прописано "автомонтирование" (nosuid,nodev,nofail)
<red_shuhardt> трабл в сущности в том, что работать система с диском позволяет только из под судо.
<red_shuhardt> Как то с остальными ж.д. таких проблем нет - монтируются, подключаются и работают.
<red_shuhardt> Куда копать?
<iLabs> Всем привет
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-26
<SergeyIT> утра
<|rapidsp|> обеда практически
<neoromantique> Привет
<neoromantique> ребят, помню была софтина которая позволяла конфигурировать дисплеи
<neoromantique> в графическом режиме, просто перетаскивая прямоугольники
<neoromantique> не подскажете название?
<chinya> привет народу
<chinya> артус привет
<andrex> ну привет, коль не шутишь
<chinya> не шутю
<chinya> народ кто нить знает канал кали линукс россия
<chinya> ?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-27
<NoOova_> В теме после двоеточия нет пробела "Скачать:"
* andrex changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 14.10 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<andrex> NoOova_: Спасибо, глазастик :)
<Muuromec> vsem privet
<Muuromec> kak ono?
<kashel> народ может кто нить помочь с plymouth
<kashel> &
<kashel> ?
<kashel> загружеться только в текстовом режиме
<kashel> что только не пробовал
 * [Raiden] наблюдает тишину.
 * Sergey_IT слушает тьму
<kashel> народ кто поможет с plymouth
<[Raiden]> kashel: Сходи на форум
<kashel> я уже столько все перепробовал
<kashel> он загружется только в текстовом режиме
<kashel> глюки после установки видео дров
<kashel> сменил хсубунту с 64 на 32 битную
<kashel> стало только хуже
<kashel1> пр
<kashel1> при
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-28
<OnkelTem> Немцов всё
<OnkelTem> жесть какая-то
<Kniaz> шо
<OnkelTem> Kniaz: убили. 6 выстрелов. Маразм
<Kniaz> OnkelTem: да хреново
<Kniaz> OnkelTem: очень подозрительно все это
<OnkelTem> Kniaz: оппозиция уже кричит, что виноват как обычно Путин. Лично я в это не верю. Немцов - никто. Да и методы у нашей власти другие. А это какой-то бандитизм
<OnkelTem> Kniaz: он был с дамой. Возможно из-за нее, либо она его намеренно (или по не знанию) привела на место преступления. Явно кто-то пас. Впрочем, это домыслы все
<vis2015> Hi!
<kashel> plymouth ?
<kashel> народ ето уже стало делом чести
<unnomen> Есть кто живой?
<unnomen> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<unnomen>  ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<unnomen> Кто нибудь есть?
<vit__> привет
#ubuntu-ru 2015-03-01
<usr0> Привет всем.
<usr0> У меня такой вопрос. У меня есть сервер и домен domain.com с записью "А", которая ссылается на сервер. На сервере я поднимаю два разных сервиса, которые используют HTTPS на разных портах, например https://domain.com:1234 и https://domain.com:5678. Если я сделаю себе
<usr0> бесплатный сертифкат, например, на StartSSL, то будет ли он работать на обоих сервисах? Или мне нужно выдавать сертификаты для каждого сервиса с учётом порта?
<udp_666>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER udp_666 agmjtxllqrnc
<udp_666>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER udp_666 agmjtxllqrnc
<udp_666>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER udp_666 agmjtxllqrnc
<udp_666>  /msg nickserv VERIFY REGISTER udp_666 agmjtxllqrnc
<udp_666>  /msg nickserv VERIFY REGISTER udp_666 Arestages66
<udp_666>  /msg nickserv VERIFY REGISTER udp_666 agmjtxllqrnc
<udp_666>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER udp_666 agmjtxllqrnc
<udp_666>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER udp_666 agmjtxllqrnc
<udp_666>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER udp_666 agmjtxllqrnc
<udp_666>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER udp_666 agmjtxllqrnc
<udp_666>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER udp_666 agmjtxllqrnc
<udp_666>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER udp_666 agmjtxllqrnc
<udp_666>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER udp_666 agmjtxllqrnc
<udp_666>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER udp_666 agmjtxllqrnc
<udp_666>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER udp_666 agmjtxllqrnc
<udp_666>  /msg nickserv verify register udp_666 agmjtxllqrnc
<udp_666> эта команда пашет народ?  /msg nickserv verify register
<udp_666> а всё есть
<eugene_> Пинг
<fdmdmc> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<fdmdmc> sorry
<fdmdmc> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<fdmdmc> anyone can help with ip rule/route?
<fdmdmc> its a ip2route included to ubunutu
<fdmdmc> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<fdmdmc> !ping
<fdmdmc> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<fdmdmc> !ping
<fdmdmc> !fuck
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='fuck'
<fdmdmc> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<fdmdmc> !go
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='go'
<fdmdmc> !op!op
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='op!op'
<fdmdmc> !op !op
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='op !op'
<fdmdmc> !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op
<fdmdmc> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<fdmdmc> !op
<fdmdmc> !op
<fdmdmc> !op
<fdmdmc> !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op 
<fdmdmc> !op
<fdmdmc> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<fdmdmc> !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op !op 
<kashel> Есть жывые
<kashel> Н
<kashel> Есть кто?
<BarsSc> толпа народу, кого надо?
<kashel> Урааааа
<mod> !nick mod
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick mod'
<kashel> Почему никто ничего не пишет?
<mod> я пишу
<mod> !рудз
<mod> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<kashel> Расскажи
<kashel> Свою проблему
<kashel> (mod)
<mod> не понял
<mod> re
<mod> ку
<mod> меня кто нить видит?
<kashel> Я два дня убил на настройку Plymouth
<mod> что это
<kashel> Но так и не настроил
<mod> ты меня видиш?
<kashel> Вижу
<mod> збс
<mod> ты откуда
<kashel> Львов, Украина
<mod> ясно
<mod> а что за plymouth
<kashel> Ето заставка при старте системы
<mod> ммм
<mod> у тя что за линукс
<kashel> Xubuntu 14.04.1
<uzvermode> kashel: вопрос то в чем?
<mod> ясно
<kashel> Классика
<kashel> Установил видео дрова
<uzvermode> я всегда сплэш откл., люблю textboot)
<kashel> Я нет
<uzvermode> kashel: видео от nvidia&
<mod> у меня минт 17
<uzvermode> kashel: ?*
<BarsSc> fglrx чтоль поставил?
<kashel> Да нвидиа
<kashel> Но что самое интересное
<kashel> При выключении Плимут роботает
<kashel> А при старте системы, только текст
<uzvermode> kashel: хах, некогда на блобе не работал как при старте так и при офф
<uzvermode> kashel: работает только с nouveau
<kashel> (BarsSc) да пропиетарние
<kashel> Да ето я понял
<uzvermode> kashel: так те нежно чтоб при старте крутилось, или отключить при выключении, второе проще)
<kashel> Да чтоб при старте
<kashel> На х64 скрипт роботает
<kashel> На32 нет
<kashel> Версия драйверов теже
<uzvermode> kashel: чу за скрипт?
<uzvermode> !рудз
<uzvermode> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<kashel> Прописывающий параметри в initramfs-tool/modules
<kashel> И и розрешение в grub
<uzvermode> kashel: незнаю, может подправить срипт над
<uzvermode> kashel: кинь ссиль на скрипт
<kashel> Правда plymouth --debug
<uzvermode> kashel: гляну чо за костыль
<kashel> How to fix plymouth гугли
<BarsSc> пробуй выставить графический режим в grub.conf, который в /etc... лежит, типа GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT='quiet=1 panic=30 splash vga=0x314' ну и grub-update потом
<kashel> Что ето даст?
<BarsSc> в убунте наверно эту строку надо править GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX='quiet=1 panic=30 splash vga=0x314'
<BarsSc> принудительно выставит графический режим в опциях ядра при загрузке
<kashel> У меня не vga
<kashel> А dmi
<kashel> Сори
<BarsSc> dvi чтоль?
<kashel> Ага
<BarsSc> да и какая разница видевыход здесь не причем
<kashel> Параметр  panic ето что?
<BarsSc> нет, vga=0x314
<BarsSc> читайте про grub и будет вам plymount
<kashel> Я что только не пробовал
<kashel> Кстати етот режим  тоже
<BarsSc> на altlinux работает, в убунте я всего лишь предложил сами решайте
<kashel> plymouth --debug
<kashel> Видает  типа демон не стартовал
<kashel> Гуглил по етой ошыбке
<kashel> И ничего не нашел
<kashel> Был один и тот пропал
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-29
<dos> 1
<yurau1504> 2
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> зачем в хенбуке советуют выделять отдульный диск под MBR?
<belka> не слышал про МБР знаю что в линупсе нельзя загрузить ядро если оно после 1024 сектора диска находится
<tagezi> с чего это?
<tagezi> какая вообще разница ядру в каком месте оно находиться?
<belka> это надо гуглить
<belka> не сктора целиндра
<belka> Если посмотреть на структуру таблицы разделов (Таблица 2), то будет видно, что при CHS-адресации там отводится 6 бит для номера сектора, 8 - для головки, и 10 - для цилиндра. В результате мы получаем естественное (для BIOS) ограничение на адресуемое п
<belka> ространство: 63 сектора * 256 головок * 1024 цилиндра (те самые) * 512 байт в секторе = 8455716864 байт (диск около 8,46 Гб). Код первичного загрузчика, если он для работы с диском использует функцию BIOS INT13 (которая как раз и руководствуется CHS-адресацией), прос
<belka> то не сможет дотянуться до раздела, размещенного за указанным пределом.
<belka> http://rus-linux.net/lib.php?name=MyLDP/boot/suprunov/boot.html
<belka> я так понимаю в незащищённом режиме работы проца просто адресное пространство дальше 1024целиндра не доступно
<tagezi> belka: по твоей логике нельзя загрузить линух в дуалбуте
<tagezi> если винда стоит первой на диске
<belka> нельзя
<belka> это не моя логика
<tagezi> CHS не используется с начала века.. использую lba
<tagezi> chs вообще не видит диски больше 8 гигов, и ты от туда ничего не можешь читать, не только ядро
<belka> но биос толкает загрузку только в режиме цмс
<belka> прочитал мбр
<belka> потом поехал 1 загрузчик
<belka> потом 2й
<belka> когда лба уже
<belka> а потом ос
<belka> цхс
<belka> =))
<belka> читать надо
<andrex> tagezi: это на тот случай наверное если нет модуля файловой системы какойто которая под корень
<andrex> и я понял одну фигню жабе накласть на makejobs
<tagezi> нахрена это в хенд бук писать как основнцю статью?
<andrex> )
<andrex> спроси у них
<tagezi> запутали меня в доску ((
<tagezi> andrex: сколько нужно под корень оставлять
<tagezi> ?
<andrex> а своей головы нет типо?
<tagezi> boot 250 хватит
<tagezi> да я никогда не делил :)
<andrex> ну я 40 делаю
<tagezi> 40 под ядро?
<andrex> а бот отдельно если то 500 метров но ведра если часто копилять придется часто чистить)
<tagezi> ух.. да я лет через 10 только пойму как конфигурировать ядро )
<tagezi> бут 500 метров?
<tagezi> ребята на форуме писали 40 метров
<andrex> нехватит места
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бунта когда ядро обновляет. То старое не убивает.месяца через 3-4 будет 5 ядер  болтаться
<tagezi> andrex: ты ядро конфигурируешь под систему или генкернел узаешь?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: в убунте оно обысно autoremove удаляется.. есть у тебя не стоит VB
<tagezi> VB их тормозит
<andrex> сначала конфигурю по запущеным модулям а потом руками доколупываю
<tagezi> andrex: доколупываю, это внешние модули настраиваешь?
<andrex> да и ветки к примеру 4.4 просто переношу конфиг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: есть Vкоробка. куда ж без нее
<andrex> не ток проц всякие фичи и что может быть подрублено
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, вот она и тормозит тебе ядра.. их нужно вычищать руками, если ты удалишь коробку, то у видишь что apt-get тебе сам предложет удалить кучу не используемых ядер
<andrex> впринципе генкернел собирает для хоста
<andrex> но может чегото не хватить)
<tagezi> andrex: но генкернел собирает избыточное ядро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: да я поставил 14.04 и ядро 3.13 а потом ручками накатил 3.19 и забил на ядра из реп.
<andrex> почитай ридмик ядра там есть опции генерирующие разные виды конфига
<andrex> и есть чисто под железку
<andrex> но он все всеравно не сможет выставить как надо такчто колупать придется
 * andrex уполз
<tagezi> так.. мне нужно с пространством разобраться для начала... 500 МБ под бут, 40 ГБ под корень, остальное под хомяка, Так оно не будет сильно плакать?
<tagezi> andrex: ползун :)
<andrex> а еще tagezi ccache поруби и компилянция ускорится у тя а былоб несколько компов можно былобы заюзать еще и distcc
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня бута нет. было 10 корень, 10 var остальное home
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нормально жило
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но  если ставить много собираешься то конечно побольше корень
<andrex> и логи чистиш как угорелый?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну у генты ещё под исходники может быть до 3 гигов спокойно
<andrex> они у мну и 40 забивали раз уже)
<tagezi> и зачем вар отделять?
<tagezi> andrex: 40 гигов исходников? ты вообще что там творишь? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а не помню, зачем то. но на варе сидит temp и если собираешься писать/собирать DVD то надо что бы они там помещались. иначе беда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: логов может метров 200-400
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: диск отделяют для физической сохранности.. например бут, выделяют, для того чтобы если у тебя что-то навернётся в системе, ты мог загрузиться, хому, чтобы сохранить данные при реинстале сиситемы, мар обчно на хостингах, потому что в нём сайты
<tagezi> тарчат, на игровых хостингах opt отделяют
<tagezi> вар*
<tagezi> иначе смысла нет.. я с этими дисками вожусь, чтобы понять как сделать, чтобы потом не громко плакать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> под каждую часть отдельный физический винт
<tagezi> сейчас например хома у меня в корне, так даже систему страшно навернуть.. 150 гигов нужно кудато переместить
<andrex> и ваще дистфайл и portage/tmp мона в память маунтить да и прочую временную ересь и кешы
<andrex> особенно дистфайл бесит ибо чистить ток руками если засрет все
<andrex> а так один ребут и нет какашки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, 14.04 вроде на 4.2 ядро переехало?
<andrex> фз не смотрел
<andrex> и да проги там малехо боьше места занимают ибо еще отладочная инфа которая не ставится по дефолту в бунте)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=43903
<andrex> можно конечно оптимизацию врубить жесткую без отладочной ерунды но тогда дебажить будут телепаты)
<andrex> а вобще мона и меньше рут но я еще могу иногда свап файл запилить гигов на 20) ибо мозгов не хватает)
<tagezi> свап файл это отдельная пестьня
<tagezi> его тоже нужно научиться делать
<andrex> а со временем научишся тут какбы никто тебе все разом не обьяснит, просто может из головы вылететь)
<andrex> главное потихоньку по маленьку а не разом все)
<tagezi> andrex: что значит не разом всё? я вот за час дошёл до emerge-webrsync, почти копипастом, немного только вдаваясь в подробности
<andrex> да это все фигня)
<tagezi> уровень красноглазия просто зашкаливает :)) если всё это не знать на изусть, то делать там нечего :))
<andrex> да и вебсинком я не пользуюсь както)
<andrex> ты лфс не видел
<tagezi> andrex: что значит "медленный терминал"?
<tagezi> На медленных терминалах с некоторыми фреймбуферами или при использовании последовательного терминала, рекомендуется использовать опцию --quiet для ускорения процесса:
<andrex> ну выводит с садержкой инфу и может тормозить систему ваще из-за этого на старых компах была раньше такая фигня когда выводилась информация дольше чем производились операции
<tagezi> так это было в начале 90-х
<andrex> да
<andrex> ваще вебсинк посути подходит для клиентов с тупым интернетом
<tagezi> сейчас это возможно, наверное, только на какихнить арм процах где 32 КГерца до сих пор
<andrex> наверное)
<tagezi> andrex: слушай, а ты с профелями баловался?
<andrex> неа
<tagezi> профиль плазмы это тот который для мобильников чтоли?
<andrex> я пытался но чет терпелки нехватило
<tagezi> и почему в декстопах только кде и гном.. а где лехковесные де? :)
<andrex> ваще профили это типо предустановки пакетов там и флагов можно тупо создать его как надо и перетащить к примеру на свежую систему а потом пересобрать мир)
<tagezi> или это не то значит, и к де никакого отношения не имеет?
<andrex> то
<andrex> но то что тока сами разрабы делали
<tagezi> andrex: сколько кде будет собираться на 1 проце? :)
<andrex> безпонятия выще
<andrex> а
<tagezi> а ядро?
<andrex> тоже
<tagezi> а профиль потом можно поменять?
<tagezi> просто настроить переменную юз?
<andrex> eselect profile set
<andrex> я собирал на однопроцесорных и ложился спать ибо они были у меня тупые до жути иногда ваще неделю мог собирать ченить давно это было вобщем)
<tagezi> andrex: я вообще хотел к концу недели накотить на машину систему :)
<andrex> дак щас процы быстрые может за пол часика ведро и скомпиляет или за час)
<andrex> но опять же виртуалка фз как там)
<tagezi> andrex: у тебя какое де стоит?
<andrex> mate было щас lxqt
<tagezi> и как тебе lxqt?
<andrex> да фигня какаято)
<andrex> думаю щас кеды воткнуть
<andrex> потом дальше подумаю
<andrex> всетаки мате мне больше нравится)
<tagezi> мне по виду всёравно какой де стоит, но вот к долфину я привык как нарк :)
<andrex> в lxqt приходится мого левого софта искать архиваторы там которые подойдут терминал итд даже с яркостью регулировкой проблемы какието а мне так лень это все колупать, не допиленое оно еще
<tagezi> ну, оно только пилится
<andrex> 0.10
<andrex> угу)
<belka> не<>ни
<belka> кроссворд
<belka> =))
<andrex> ты когото мне напоминаеш)
<andrex> забанить чтоли ;D
<belka> <andrex> не надо
<andrex> ладно)
<tagezi> наданада :)
<tagezi> она про белую горязку мне напоминает :)
<tagezi> добрался я до конфигурации ядра наконец...
<tagezi> жесть то какая :)
<andrex> @list floodprotect
<ubuntuhelp> That plugin exists, but has no commands.  This probably means that it has some configuration variables that can be changed in order to modify its behavior.  Try "config list supybot.plugins.FloodProtect" to see what configuration variables it has.
<andrex> хмм
<tomfarr> inkvizitor68sl, Влад привет!Ё
<inkvizitor68sl> f&
<inkvizitor68sl> а?
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<andrex> о
<tomfarr> давно тебя не видно. Как дела?
<inkvizitor68sl> да нормально
<andrex> да он занятой человека)
<tomfarr> inkvizitor68sl, линуксишь?
<inkvizitor68sl> а чего мне делать ещё)
<inkvizitor68sl> всё там же
<tomfarr> фрибсдить
<inkvizitor68sl> неее, я тут с фрибсд на убунту наоборот таскаю )
<andrex> все яндесиш или уже кудато убежал?
<tomfarr> inkvizitor68sl, возьмите меня на работу
<inkvizitor68sl> andrex, яндексю
<inkvizitor68sl> tomfarr, чего умеешь?
<tomfarr> ставит линь.
<andrex> хех
<inkvizitor68sl> tomfarr, ну у нас автоматика этим занимается)
<andrex> буш бегать рейды менять полетевшие)
<tomfarr> да железо знаю
<inkvizitor68sl> andrex, тоже автоматика
<andrex> а вот это уже интересно
<inkvizitor68sl> tomfarr, ну это только инженером в ДЦ, а там лучше не работать )
<andrex> или там резерв просто стоит
<tomfarr> чойта?
<tomfarr> я могу не рабоать, тольк деньги мне плотите
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<JohnDoe_71Rus> inkvizitor68sl: я умею лини ломать. возьмете меня?
<inkvizitor68sl> таких у нас есть уже)
<inkvizitor68sl> JohnDoe_71Rus, чем ломать? )
<andrex> молотком по стойке колотит поди)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> могу программно :) везет мне на баги
<inkvizitor68sl> баги мы находим просто по закону вероятностей =)(
<tagezi> потому яндекс так и глючит :)
<tagezi> andrex: ты в псевдографике ядро конфигурируешь?
<andrex> да
<andrex> на вопросы отчеяать построчно както не охота ваще
<tagezi> оно от хендбука отличается
<tagezi> нифига не понял.. что-то наделал, ща посмотрим
<andrex> ясен пень там до нэ все
<andrex> гг
<andrex> вот так и живем
<tagezi> вообще, там вроде по умолчанию всё работающее.. больше нужно думать что по отключать
<andrex> тагезя буквы знаеш слова умееш че не понятного то)
<tagezi> чтонибудь типа HFD for HFKDGH
<andrex> да ты сначала просто собери хоть какоето а потом уже думать будеш когда заведется система
<tagezi> угу, система заведёться, я её сломаю и всё.. буду плакать горько-горько :)
<andrex> я тебя не понимать)
<tagezi> да я в конфигураторе просто смотрел, фактически
<andrex> я те сказал ридмик почтай и собери какоенить девсонф или модконф или еще какуюто дребедень там ил списка я не помню просто)
<UNIm95> tagezi: ты что? на генту ушел?
<andrex> я его переманил гг
<tagezi> UNIm95: угу, пробую
<UNIm95> andrex: ты изверг и садист
<tagezi> ой, 15 минут и собралось
<andrex> нет я заставляю его мыслить)
<andrex> я благодеятель
<andrex> мб
<tagezi> UNIm95: лучше линух буду знать, а то чувствую себя как пользователь винды.. 10 команд за глаза и за уши, а нафига всё это нужно не понятно
<andrex> потом на лфс переманю)
<tagezi> andrex: вот чего я не вижу в хенбуке, установки граба
<andrex> emerge grub
<tagezi> а настроить? :))
<andrex> grub-install чето там
<andrex> grub-mkcfg
<andrex> было там чето про груб ты видать проглядел
<andrex> или в русской нет)
<andrex> я ее не видел просто
<andrex> тебе еще фстаб колупать нада
<andrex> правда было чет для авто генерации
<tagezi> а чего его колупать то? 3 раздела + свап
<UNIm95> andrex:  убунтовская upgrade-grub?
<UNIm95> или что-то подобное?
<andrex> еще udev колупать наверно придется
<andrex> дак оно стандартное грубвское
<andrex> у убунту просто костыль)
<andrex> обьединяющий osprober и груб и может чет еще
<andrex> хмм нада думать как заставить жабу не пускать сто штук себя по количеству ядер... error='Cannot allocate memory' а то я так и проматыляюсь)
<tagezi> andrex: да, нашёл инструкцию по граб
<tagezi> andrex: ты как её собираешь?
<andrex> грю проглазел
<andrex> глазастый ты наш)
<tagezi> да я кообще лошара, ядро собрал, а установить забыл :)
<andrex> ебилдом
<andrex> но там комманда атская
<andrex> я указал 2 потока а оно всеравно 8 запуляло и каждый по 4 гага памяти кушает
<andrex> потом разберусь
<tagezi> andrex: запихни свап на флешку и забудь :)
<yurau1504> что делает меню Панелизация в mc?
<andrex> панелизирует
<tagezi> круть.. я генту поставил :)
<tagezi> я же говорил что нет тут ничего тяжолого :)
<andrex>  быструю жобыть а то была и уплыла
<andrex> флешку*
<andrex> внешний диск даже медленней той флешки)
<tagezi> посмотрим сколько будет кде собираться
<UNIm95> tagezi: часа 2-3
<tagezi> UNIm95: сначала это нужно запустить, а то оно не хотит, зараза, что-то по зависимостям не проходит (
<swf> живые есть?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<UNIm95> swf: нет. Только зомби.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> демоны
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: мы его спугнули.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу
<UNIm95> О tagezi я же совсем забыл. А ты помнишь как кеды патчат?
<tagezi> UNIm95: что значит патчат?
<tagezi> man patch ?
<UNIm95> tagezi: патч кед. Для работы в генте?
<tagezi> не, я систему не могу поставить нормально пока, а ты про патчи
<tagezi> у меня сетевая не запускается, почему-то
<tagezi> я сижу мучаюсь
<tagezi> UNIm95: а зачем их патчить?
<UNIm95> tagezi: ты шутка с баша под номером 42 не помнишь?
<tagezi> UNIm95: не.. я башорг уже лет 15 не читал
<tagezi> UNIm95: большенство шуток на баше типа "пиресобираю ядро в генте"... а чо его пересобирать то? есть программа которая всё это делает автоматом
<tagezi> прикол в том чтобы сделать его аптимизированым.. но это уже не для мозгов виндузятиков
<UNIm95> tagezi: как ты мог не читать баш 15 лет если ему 13?
<tagezi> а я вот, сеть настроить не могу :))))
<tagezi> башу больше значительно..
<UNIm95> tagezi: а ты не кросскабелем соединил?
<tagezi> у меня система в виртуалке :)
<UNIm95> ну так совсем не интересно.
<tagezi> да вообще.. просто протупливаю где-то.. ничего, раз 20 поставлю систему - научусь
<tagezi> этот убунтовский "сделает всё за вас" мозг вырубает напроч
<UNIm95> swf: по-прежнему. Только зомби и демоны
<tagezi> угу.. и никого вменяемого..
<UNIm95> tagezi: даже мы =(
<UNIm95> Старожилы =(
<UNIm95> и те поехали
<tagezi> UNIm95: swf наверное кол точит на всякий случай :))
<UNIm95> tagezi: ему надо его из серебра ковать.
<tagezi> поставил собираться ядро генкернелом... пока мозги не доходят как сделать нормано
<tagezi> UNIm95: вики подтверждает стови слова по поводу башорга
<tagezi> но, я почему-то помнб что читали его ещё в 2001 году.. года я в чатах попу просиживал :)
<swf> UNIm95: не понял
<UNIm95> swf: да ничего
<tagezi> дядька шутканул :)
<swf> меня интересует безопасно ли использовать vpn с целью избежать логирования на dns?
<UNIm95> swf: зависит от того как прописаны маршруты.
<swf> UNIm95: где или как это можно выяснить? это в конфигах ОС или VPN?
<UNIm95> И там и там =)
<swf> т.е если я использую openVPN, то не могу с увереностью сказать что юзается не мой родной DNS?
<tomfarr> я сегодн ябыл на октябрьсокм поле за час до узбечки
 * tagezi наконец запустил сборку иксов
<tagezi> черт, всё так не привычно
<andrex> а я наконец колупаю оверлей все так не превычно)
<tagezi> andrex: что такое оверлей?
<andrex> overlay посути как тут ppa
<tagezi> когда же это кончиться то? :))) я себя ламером в линухе чувствую.. вот как 10 лет назал.. только пару команд знакомых :)))))
<andrex> да ладно?
<andrex> скорее пра незнакомых
<andrex> остальные везде есть
<tagezi> andrex: ну, да, наверное... но я вообще в шоке от ect-update
<tagezi> etc*
<tagezi> andrex: кстати, а где swapfile лучше делать? в вики арча прямо в корне делают
<pr0mode> всем вечера
<tagezi> ку
<pr0mode> сижу и наблюдаютакую вещь - процессы kmix и pulseaudio нисфига периодически начинают занимать по 45-50% времени проца ...
<tagezi> убунту
<pr0mode> ага
<tagezi> человеко любивая.. пытается сжечь проц, чтобы ты купил новый, дал работу китайцам :)
<pr0mode> причём появилось это после обновы на 3.19.0-51
<tagezi> хочу стационарник, блин.. о 8 ядрах с 32 гигами памяти и ссд на 500 гигов :)
<pr0mode> эхх,и я хочу ..
<tagezi> да мне денег жалко (
<tagezi> ща это будет стоит наверное евра полтора
<pr0mode> а у меня нету ихпросто,ещё не заработал )
<pr0mode> а ещё сегодня я офинел с утилиты sbackup
<pr0mode> вместо тара она сделала гз архив с текстовыми файлами внутри вместо вирт образов систем ))
<pr0mode> причёт текстовики весили как образы ...
<tagezi> чорт.. магазины вообще опупели... платформа для сборки игрового компа... сокет не указан, порты под память не указаны, видяха встроеная, звук встроеный
<tagezi> офисный комп за бушеные женьги (
<pr0mode> ну если встроен гтхкакой-нить, хотя бы 260 - то норм ))
<yurau1504> iil                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              у меня вопрос. подключаюсь в mc через панель по ftp. все нормально. а как потом грамотно выйти?
<yurau1504>                  
<pr0mode> quit?
<yurau1504> не пробовал . попробую
<yurau1504> не работает
<tagezi> yurau1504: гугл
<tagezi> должно сработать - 100%
<yurau1504> сейчас попробую
<yurau1504> гугл помог. надо просто ввести cd потом ентер
<tagezi> ну, я же говорю 100% :)
<pr0mode> ))
<yurau1504> второй вариант: GNU Midnight Commander closes ftp connection automatically after a timeout or on exit. It's possible to force disconnect by selecting "Command" -> "Active VFS List" in the menu and using the "Free VFSs Now" button.
<tagezi> чорт.. калькулятор говорит что моя хотелка стоит порядка 1,5 евра ((((
<tagezi> эээх
<tagezi> а так бы было сдорово для генты новую машинку...
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=203117.msg2160178#msg2160178
<tagezi> свинды пришёл
<tagezi> :)))
<tagezi> чо людей тянет на линух?
<kocmoc> из-за Швабоды =)
<tagezi> швабодка не для всех.. за неё платить нужно... в первую очередь красноглазием
<tagezi> берёшь гугл и начинаешь его изучать, пока вопросов не останеться.. потом идёшь на форум своей любимой ос, читаешь что спрашивают люди.. читаешь ответы.. опять в гугл
<tagezi> короче... швабоду нужно заслужить
<Sergey_IT> если с головой - проблем нет
<tagezi> думаю на 2 процах кде собирёться за 5 часов.. на 4 значит за 2
<Sergey_IT> ссзб
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: это ты к чему?
<Sergey_IT> компилить kde
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, нужно же попробовать его
<Sergey_IT> сделай что-нибудь полезное, не?
<Sergey_IT> я понимаю, когда ОС под железо собирают, когда выбора нет
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я и так делаю полезное, зозг аставляю шевелиться, а то он скоро в желе превратитьчя окончательно
<tagezi> мозг*
<UNIm95> tagezi: растряси мозг. Иди на бокс.
<tagezi> UNIm95: я сейчас и 5 минут на ринге не протяну
<UNIm95> tagezi: В пятницу у меня была приватная тренировка. 1,5часа мутузили друг-друга.
<UNIm95> А ему 40
<UNIm95> tagezi: А он пря жесткий ударник.
<Sergey_IT> зачем мутузить то, я 6 часов на лыжах покатался и хорошо )
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: тебе нравится на лыжах. Я люблю удушения, броски и другие трюки.
<Sergey_IT> я ленивый - вверх везут, вниз везут.... а реньше сидячими видами занимался
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: думаешь я не ленив?
<Sergey_IT> ага )
<UNIm95> Ты очень сильно заблуждаешься.
<Sergey_IT> бокс я разок пробовал, не понравилось
<Sergey_IT> работать надо
<UNIm95> Так. Я тоже не люблю удары.
<UNIm95> Особенно если мне в голову прилетает. Прям сразу плыву.
<UNIm95> Но удушить меня сложновато =)
<Sergey_IT> и вообще в закрытом помещении не интересно, на природе лучше
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-01
<andrex> утры
<andrex> tagezi: я тож в корне делаю фз почему) ваще лучше ближе к началу диска наверное) и ваще я уже спал
<belka> всех с весной !!!
<andrex> да ну?
<andrex> а я то думал что лето уже
<belka> <andrex> у нас сёдня снег выпал
<andrex> а унас тоже
<andrex> прям с ута нафиг
<andrex> прям не выпал а вывалился
<andrex> belka: не ну всетаки откудато я тебя помню, этам ысль не дает мне покоя...
<belka> <andrex> не зна, я раньше бывал на кальковском канале
<andrex> ну я раньше тоже бывал на кальковском канале)
<andrex> видать интересный человека я бы прото так не запомнил)
<belka> <andrex> да много белок, может и не я ассоциируюсь у вас
<belka> я нудный
<belka> бубубу
<belka> =))
<andrex> ну тут точно одно белко
<andrex> Guten Tag das Eichhorn
<tomfarr> утра
<andrex> сам такой
<tomfarr> ога
<tomfarr> как линуксится в этот чудесный утр?
<andrex> кеды воткнул
<tomfarr> фу... кеды...
<andrex> боюсь смотреть теперь че там)
<tomfarr> там плазма???
<andrex> да фз че там
<andrex> 5 тые кеды)
<tomfarr> у меня от них глаза вытекают...
<andrex> эх релогин ща будет и мой инфаркт
<andrex> а нифига) не плох он)
<tagezi> andrex: и чо все так боятся генты?
<andrex> кто?
<tagezi> да все.. и столько анегдотов ходит
<tagezi> короче поставил я себе кде
<tagezi> выглядит всё как в убунте.. только собирать нужно :)
<andrex> tagezi: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/16/0301/h_1456819756_5669513_bc28c125dc.png
<tagezi> andrex: это пятые на салькуляторе?
<andrex> пятокеды на генте
<tagezi> там пингвин уродливый. это символ калькулятора
<andrex> да ибо значики спилины у них)
<andrex> мной
<andrex> я еще у них картинки рабстолов спилил
<andrex> и вроде все)
<tagezi> ну, если с каптинок пингвинов поудалять, то да, они красивые
<tagezi> вообще, можно брать нормальные, а не их.. естьже хранилища
<tagezi> andrex: ты пакетом ставил или собирал?
<UNIm95> Всем утра.
<andrex> собирал
<UNIm95> tagezi: ты еще не готов?
<tagezi> UNIm95: утра
<andrex> бинхосты не подрублены
<tagezi> UNIm95: к чему?
<UNIm95> к генте.
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, мне нужно ещё пару приложений протестировать
<tagezi> думаю завтра буду ставить на железо
<tagezi> пока всё идёт как по маслу, даже немного скучно :))
<tagezi> правда, я ядро не ковырял, сделал генкернел... ручками будет поинтереснее
<tagezi> и USE не особо ковырял, пару хлагов добавил только.. а лишнее не стал удалять
<andrex> а воткнул пингвиная потому что шестерня кедерастовсая почемуто у меня бледная была и ваще не видно ее)
<tagezi> andrex: там долфин не испаганили?
<andrex> а я беспонятия какойон был)
<tagezi> f3 консоль f4 две панели
<tagezi> и можно скрин кинуть :)
<tagezi> приколько, а в генте и убунте кде немного разный
<tagezi> даже контекстные меню немного разные
<UNIm95> tagezi: а разве в дельфине не так и должно быть?
<tagezi> так и должно быть
<tagezi> но они могли попилить его
<andrex> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/16/0301/h_1456820942_7004164_9fb17e06a8.png
<tagezi> andrex: вроде нормальный
<tagezi> нужно его будет поюзать какнибудь
<andrex> нада хомяк почистить от всяких конфигов других дистров еще) ато иногда ченить ставиш а потом удивляешся)
<kyshtynbai> ку
<kyshtynbai> парни, а что это такое drwsr-xr-x
<kyshtynbai> что такое бит ы
<kyshtynbai> s
<tomfarr> это права доступа к файлу
<kyshtynbai> я в курсе, да. Но что такое бит S
<kyshtynbai> мне апач жалуется на эту директорию и выдаёт форидден
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: SUID бит
<tagezi> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%82%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B0_unix
<andrex> sgid
<kyshtynbai> хмммм... апач наверое не поэтоу меня на хрен посылает
<kyshtynbai> это архив сайта который на фре крутился если что. на древней как гитлер фре
<kyshtynbai> на 6 чтоль
<tagezi> 6 - это 2005 год.. зачем оно тебе такое?
<UNIm95> tagezi: это правило работает не трогай в чистом его виде.
<tagezi> плохое правило.. там дырок дохрена уже найдено
<tagezi> хост как решето, фактически
<UNIm95> если наружу смотрят только ssh по ключам и http то все норм
<tagezi> ключи подбираются, да и уязвимость недавно какю-то нашли с rss связаную, тоже древнюю
<tagezi> rsa*
<UNIm95> Ты представляешь сколько подбираются ключи?
<tagezi> на современных машинах? с использованием гпу, ну, недельку максимум
<tagezi> это в 2000-м году 16 значный пароль было что-то жесть как сложно, с тех пор техника ушла очень далеко
<andrex> да уязвимость еще древнее нашли недавно связаную с ssl
<andrex> снифиш трафик
<andrex> со старым ключем и радуешся жизни)
<andrex> даже текущего ненада
<UNIm95> tagezi: какую нафиг недельку? Или для тебя ключ=пароль?
<tagezi> не... да.. хреньляпнул
<tagezi> с ключем сложнее..
<tagezi> но там лозейку нашли которая позволяла получить ключик.. на опеннете вроде писали
<tagezi> грудый перебор работает на локали быстро
<tagezi> andrex: а обновы приходят часто на генту?
<andrex> да почти каждый день кроме выходных
<tagezi> и чо, каждый день пересобирать мир? о_О
<andrex> зачем?
<andrex> мир пересобиратью обычно если глибц или гцц приходит
<andrex> все
<tagezi> andrex: не понятно пока.. но разберусь :)
<tagezi> если я без подсказок завёл иксы :))
<tagezi> кстати, а что ты там насчет ubus говорил
<andrex> зафигач в крон раз в день обновление)
<andrex> udev
<andrex> да он иногда виснет
<andrex> при первых попытках стартануть
<tagezi> я забыл добавить dbus в автозагрузку.. единственная пока проблема была
<andrex> меня бесит архиватор кедеешный
<andrex> )
<tagezi> andrex: кстати, ты так и не осветил, swapfile где делать? в вики арча его в корень делают
<andrex> ответил
<tagezi> andrex: чем?
<andrex> dd
<andrex> mkswap
<andrex> swapon
<tagezi> это я знаю :)
<tagezi> я говорю чем бесит :)
<andrex> а он распаковывает фигово както)
<tagezi> не так летит? :)
<andrex> гриш распаковать здесь он какуто непонятную папку создает)
<andrex> и внее распаковывает)
<tagezi> нормально вроде распаковывает, побыстрее чем тар вроде даже
<andrex> а не название_архива
<tagezi> и подхватывает кучу форматов
<tagezi> незнаю, я привык как-то уже..
<andrex> а я нет
<andrex> и структура файлов в нутри не нра)
<tagezi> кроме того, если распоковать в папку, то обычно название архива, и всё что в архиве було в этой папке
<andrex> нада снести)
<andrex> а у мну нет
<andrex> я выше писал как и как я привык)
<andrex> ты глазун)
<tagezi> andrex: пользуй тар в консоли, кто мешает? :)) f3 и вперёд
<tagezi> да я сплю ещё наверное :))
<andrex> лень
<tagezi> вот я ядро компилить ему не лень, а f3 нажать лень :))
<andrex> а поколупаюсь полюбому чет гдет колупается ведь)
<andrex> неа нету там нифига
<andrex> такшчто арк в топку
<andrex> хотяя может это сам дофин
<tagezi> andrex: а как установить из app-portage/g-octave
<tagezi> чото оно не хотит ставиться, кака
<andrex> добавить кейорд
<andrex> он же тильданутый ты че не заметил?
<andrex> * app-portage/g-octave
<andrex>      Available versions:  ~0.4.1-r4 {doc test}
<andrex> запусти с --autounmask-write
<andrex> я думаю он тебе об жтом сообщил тока ты забыл прочитать)
<andrex> потом env-update или etc-update или можеш сам руками поправть package.use
<andrex> )
<andrex> ой
<andrex> package.keywords
<tagezi> ох, да.. я забыл прочитать.. (
<kyshtynbai> joing ##php
<kyshtynbai> пардо
<tomfarr> неудача
<tomfarr> джоинг???
<andrex> kyshtynbai: command not found
<kyshtynbai> ну опечаталсо йа
<andrex> 2 раза в одной букве
<kyshtynbai> "О" тугая))\
<andrex> да точно
<andrex> это она)
<tagezi> у меня нет package.keywords :))
<andrex> у меня тоже
<andrex> package.accept_keywords
<andrex> man portage 5
<tagezi> andrex: а что такое очистить базу данных?
<UNIm95> tagezi: drop database
<andrex> если про портаж
<andrex> то удаить всю инфу  пакетах
<andrex> гг
<tagezi> ох.. пойду читать
<tagezi> вредные вы все
<tagezi> :р
<andrex> че читать то
<andrex> он тебе сказал что добавить и куда
<andrex> там просто копирастия и все
<tagezi> как удалить?
<andrex> или спараметром а потом обновить конфиги
<andrex> emerge -с
<andrex> emerge --depclean
<UNIm95> tagezi: а разве база не становиться чистой после такой команды?
<andrex> emerge -с packets 1 2 3 4 5 && emerge --depclean
<tagezi> чото я всё испортил вообще
<andrex> ну теперь ищи что испортил)
<tagezi> да я вообще нифига не понимаю
<tagezi> на пакедж генту сказано что нужно использовать глобальный флаг test
<andrex> зачем?
<andrex> оно наиг ненада
<tagezi> чото я не понимаю как сделать это
<UNIm95> tagezi: есть последний вариант инквизиторской очистки. Однако правила канала запрещают сообщать его.
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15254609/
<tagezi> UNIm95: да это не та база данных :))
<tagezi> успакойся :))
<tagezi> andrex: что значит "edit your configuration file"?
<tagezi> какой файл они имеют ввиду?
<UNIm95> tagezi: я не про базу данных. Я про инквизторскую очистку. Может октаве не хватает питоновского pip?
<tagezi> пип тоже запрещён на канале :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: я про maven для питона.
<UNIm95> А черт.
<UNIm95> Это же была шутка
<tagezi> не, октаве не хватает пользователя нормального, тот лох который сидит и пялиться в монитор, либо сломан, либо устаревшей версии :)
 * UNIm95 зочет спать
<UNIm95> >_<
<UNIm95> даже по кнопкам не попадаю
<andrex> а че ненаписано?
<andrex> какой?
<andrex> emerge --config =g-octave-0.4.1-r4 он тя просит чтобы настроить бд ипрочую фигню к нему у некоторых пакетов такая фигня требуется)
<tagezi> он говорит что я должен редактировать конфиг, очистить бд и запустить emerge --config =g-octave-0.4.1-r
<tagezi> emerge --config =g-octave-0.4.1-r я сделал, оно не пашет
<andrex> нифига не должен
<andrex> оно само сделает
<tagezi> ну, оно всёравно мне это сообщение выдаёт
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15255023/
<andrex> дак и будет выдовать
<tagezi> эм.. почему?
<andrex> это месаж прописан в ебилде вроде
<andrex> и пока его не поменяют оно будет вылазить
<andrex> считай что напоминалка
<andrex> чтобы не забыл
<tagezi> эм.. и как собрать тогда её?
<andrex> дак ты собрал уже
<tagezi> нету у меня её
<andrex> eix g-octave
<tagezi> странно, в сеач говорит что она установлена.. но, вопервых очень быстро собралось, вовторых я её не вижу в системе
<tagezi> andrex: eix говорит что установлено
<andrex> фз че ты там не видиш)
<andrex> https://asciinema.org/a/3ajzrr5f2mqopxjxsrhghmxhv
<andrex> нафиг оно те ваще?
<andrex> A tool that generates and installs ebuilds for Octave-Forge
<tagezi> andrex: это матлаб, типа
<andrex> чет не вижу там матлаба
<tagezi> https://www.gnu.org/software/octave/
<andrex> sci-mathematics/octave
<andrex> ты нубло
<tagezi> это третья, она без гуй
<andrex> sci-mathematics/qtoctave
<tagezi> кути глючное
<tagezi> причем жесть как глючное
<tagezi> мне 4 октава нужна
<andrex> sci-mathematics/octave
<andrex>      Available versions:  3.6.4(0/3.6.4) ~3.6.4-r1(0/3.6.4) ~3.8.1(0/3.8.1) ~3.8.1-r1(0/3.8.1) 3.8.2(0/3.8.2) ~4.0.0(0/4.0.0) {X curl doc fftw +glpk gnuplot gui hdf5 +imagemagick java jit opengl postscript +qhull +qrupdate readline +sparse static-libs zlib ELIBC="FreeBSD"}
<tagezi> в кальке этот пакет устанавливает её
<andrex> и четвертая и гуй есть
<andrex> нифига не этот
<tagezi> это ты откуда выковырял?
<andrex> ты описание то посмаотри че такое g-octave
<andrex> eix octave
<tagezi> ну нубло
<tagezi> и что? обзываться то зачем? :)
<andrex> )
<andrex> даже ветка другая
<tagezi> а как определённую версию поставить?
<andrex> =пакет-верия
<tagezi> так, а по русски?
<andrex> тока оно замаскаражено
<andrex> ну ты это уже прошел)
<andrex> ну тестовый пакет
<andrex> ~
<andrex> а нестабильный или не рабочий будет ваще ***99999 примерно так
<andrex> ты хендбук не дочитал)
<tagezi> нормально он работает.. покране мере на убунте просто афигеть как работает, получше всех этих стабильных
<tagezi> наверное не дочитал
<andrex> ну никто не говорит что он плохоработает
<andrex> но почемуто гентушники решили сделать так)
<andrex> именно с этим пакетом
<tagezi> andrex: а где написано про цвета в emegre?
<andrex> --color=y
<andrex> вроде так
<tagezi> черт.. какже тяжело в учении, особенно когда тупишь :(
<tagezi> andrex: странно, октава не запускает гуй (
<tagezi> в консоли работает нормально, но гуй не запускае, даже из консоли с флагами
<andrex> tagezi: смотри с чем собрал
<tagezi> andrex: ну вот я про это подумал, сейчас сижу копаю, какие зависимости, какие флаги
<tagezi> черт, медленно всё получается
<tagezi> незнакомо всё.. не знаю куда копать (
<andrex> eix и смотри с какими установенно если чегото нет доюавь флаг для пакета
<andrex> и пересобери
<tagezi> Installed versions:  4.0.0(14:31:33 01.03.2016)(X glpk imagemagick opengl qhull qrupdate readline sparse zlib -curl -doc -fftw -gnuplot -gui -hdf5 -java -jit -postscript -static-libs ELIBC="-FreeBSD")
<tagezi> andrex: объясни
<tagezi> то что без минуса, те флаги используются, а те что с минусиком не используются
<tagezi> так?
<andrex> -gui убран
<andrex> воткни
<tagezi> andrex: а как поставить флаги для приложения?
<andrex> - выключен без включен
<andrex> в package use ветка.пакет флаги
<andrex> .=/
<andrex> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/package.use
<tagezi> andrex: ща попробуем )
<andrex> ты перед установкой то смотри че ты ставиш
<andrex> чтоб не матыляться потом)
<andrex> tagezi: привыкнеш)
<tagezi> andrex: блин, слышь, бубнилка, заканчивай тут бубнить :)
<tagezi> я блин 2 день в генте, а тут уже мне смотри туда смотри сбда.. в музее чтоли? :)
<andrex> дыа
<andrex> предпологается что юзверь знает буквы
<tagezi> да, только читать дофига текста не удобно.. мне проще лог сборки читать чем вывод не понятной проги.. просто глаз намётан и цепляется за то что нужно
<tagezi> разберусь, просто не сразу
<UNIm95> УЖАС: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXbTKSH-8vI
<andrex> это че там еще за болгенос придумали опять наши
<andrex> здрасти еще и вконтактоодноглазники запихали
<andrex> аську я уж прощу
<tagezi> andrex: слушай, у меня /package.use это папка, в ней файл iputils в котором iputils и хорг и меса ...
<andrex> ой блин ты ваще
<tagezi> оно подбирает флаги из всех файлов в папке?
<andrex> да
<tagezi> странно сделано как-то
<andrex> я создаю пакето.use и пихаю туда
<andrex> но лучше ваще в профиль
<andrex> тока я их еще не победил
<andrex> )
<andrex> а вот когда победю
<andrex> тогда переустановка на новый комп будет оочень быстрой
<andrex> но мне лень
<andrex> )
 * tagezi тупой
 * SergeyIT еще тупее
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да я думаю ты в генте за пол дня разберёшься.. просто тебе лень
<tagezi> а у меня студень в коробке между ушами
<SergeyIT> за полдня не получится, читать много надо (... да и не хочу
<tagezi> я говорю лень :)
<pr0mode> вечера
<tomfarr> его
<andrex> полуночера
<pr0mode> sbackup c vdi образами кто-нить юзал?
<andrex> и без них тоже нет
<pr0mode> не могу вкурить в чём проблема, вместо образов бэкапит текстовые файлы ))
<pr0mode> причём весят они как образа ..
<gulf> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<gulf>  /msg ChanServ ACCESS #ubuntu-ru LIST
 * andrex напргся и замер
<piyavking> линуксоиды! awesome кто-нибудь использует?
<tomfarr> иди на лор
<pr0mode> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Sergey_IT> самый суровый оп - убунтухелп
<pr0mode> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-02
<vlad__> шалала лула
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> хватит :)
<Admin1488>  tagezi: доброе
<tagezi> уже спать скоро ложиться, а он проснулся :)
<Admin1488> ))
<Admin1488> блин в апгрейде висят пакеты, но стремно обновлять получу
<Admin1488> E: Невозможно исправить ошибки, у вас отложены (held) битые пакеты.
<Admin1488> а как их убрать с апгрейта и найти не правильный хз
<Admin1488> https://s.mail.ru/ESDhSfBXgnhR/img-2016-03-02-11-39-45.png
<UNIm95> Утра.
<UNIm95> Admin1488: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Admin1488> конечно похоже это это xorg но https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid
<UNIm95> Либо смотри в синаптике.
<Admin1488> UNIm95:А в чем прикол по несколько раз одно и то же вводить?)
 * vlad__ смог обновиться с 14.04 до 15.10 почти без проблем
<UNIm95> Admin1488: иногда для завершения обновления пакета нужно сначала обновить один из старых а потом поставить оюновление на задержавшийся пакет.
<UNIm95> vlad__: зря
<UNIm95> LTS гораздо лучше
<vlad__> это с какой люстры оно лучше?
<vlad__> когда это старый дырявый софт стал лучше свежего?
<UNIm95> vlad__: LTS поддерживают 5 лет. Обыкновенные 18 месяцев.
<vlad__> 5 лет поддерживается только серверная
<vlad__> десктоп 2 года
<vlad__> и срать на поддержку когда пакеты старые как говно мамонта
<Admin1488> UNIm95: понял попробую, спасибо
<vlad__> обновляться надо вовремя
<UNIm95> vlad__: с 2012 ВСЕ LTS 5 лет
<vlad__> нет
<vlad__> наоборот снизили срок
<vlad__> это раньше все лтс были 5
<vlad__> а потом снизили планку до 2
<UNIm95> vlad__: Тогда почему моя 12,04 до сих пор получает апдейты?
<vlad__> потому, что репы подключены сторонние
<vlad__> выкинь уже это старое говно
<vlad__> обновись
<tagezi> vlad__: а можно за языком следить?
<UNIm95> vlad__: Версии LTS,[8] выпускаемые раз в 2 года, поддерживаются в течение 5 лет — как серверные, так и десктопные варианты.[9]
<tagezi> не на базаре же
<vlad__> UNIm95, это было оч давно
<vlad__> иди на настоящий сайт ubuntu.com и читай там
<vlad__> ?
<vlad__> что это значит?
<UNIm95> vlad__: я, как-бы уже 10 лет с убунтой.
<vlad__> ну и я 10 лет
<vlad__> с 2005го
<vlad__> а с линухом так уже больше 15
<vlad__> обновляйся и не тупи
<UNIm95> до 12.04 апдейты на десктопы были 3 года. на серваки 5. С 12.04 уже всем дают апдейты на 5 лет.
<vlad__> новые пакеты это повышение безопасности, ускорение системы и новый функционал
<UNIm95> vlad__: и еще момент. Почитай правила канала.
<vlad__> да ваще пофик на них ;)
<vlad__> ребенку дали оператора и он теперь даже за слово "говно" волнуется
<tagezi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<tagezi> 5 лет поддержка для лтс
<vlad__> омг. они ж писали, что поменяли
<tagezi> поменяли для не лтс
<vlad__> да один хрен таким старым дистром только лентяи пользуются
<tagezi> но, не лтс сотолько каскадёры ставят
<vlad__> нужно обновляться вовремя и тогда все норм работать будет
<vlad__> вранье
<vlad__> не лтс работает как часы
<vlad__> на серверах, на десктопах
<vlad__> точно также работает как и лтс
<tagezi> человек пользуется тем, что его железу подходит
<vlad__> отличий нет вообще
<tagezi> vlad__: кончал флудить
<vlad__> в слове лтс нет дополнительной магии. просто ядро время от времени обновляют.
<vlad__> в остальном ничем от обычных не отличается
<vlad__> за 10 лет ты бы мог это заметить
<Admin1488> есть объезженное по есть эксперементальное все просто, поставь себе java9 для примера и поймешь
<vlad__> нет ничего объезженого. просто старый софт.
<vlad__> со старыми багами
<vlad__> клавиатура то до сих пор хреново работает в этой 12.04? я так был счастлив обновиться на 12.10
<vlad__> баги поправили
<vlad__> причем на альфу обновлялся
<vlad__> отлично работало все
<UNIm95> vlad__: Какие косяки с клавиатурой?
<vlad__> да были вот с переключателем проблемы
<tagezi> по клавишам не попадал :)) в 12.10 их больше сделали :)
<UNIm95> УМВР. ЧЯДНТ?
<vlad__> не работало когда ты только поставился
<vlad__> счас то наверно и в 12.04 все работает
<UNIm95> vlad__: я поставил 12.04 сразу после сессии. где-то в июле. С тех пор только обновляюсь.
<UNIm95> Баг был только в tzdata. Беларусь была не в том часовом поясе. Исправлено за 2 недели до рпоблем.
<vlad__> аналогично. поставил 5.10 перед нг и теперь только обновляюсь
<Admin1488> UNIm95:E: Невозможно исправить ошибки, у вас отложены (held) битые пакеты. понеслось)
<Admin1488> надо наверн дист апргрейт запустить
<tagezi> Admin1488: -f
<tagezi> обычно не помогает пока не исправишь
<UNIm95> Admin1488: поставь synaptic
<Admin1488> libgbm1
<Admin1488> generic buffer management API -- runtime
<UNIm95> Admin1488: Дольше правка-> Исправить битые пакеты
<Admin1488> xtn yt lftn tuj bcghfdbnm cbytgnbr
<Admin1488> не правит)
<Admin1488> https://s.mail.ru/GtMjbkRitsAA/img-2016-03-02-12-49-16.png
<tagezi> sudo apt-get install -f
<Admin1488> таже ошибка
<tagezi> и как ты этого добился? :)
<Admin1488> а кто то раньше давал ссылку для передачи текста
<Admin1488> чет не могу найти
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<vlad__> Admin1488, сними флажки с пакетов
<vlad__> тогда они разблокируются
<Admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15265890/
<Admin1488> спс
<Admin1488> вот так я этого добился))
<tagezi> Admin1488: при обнове наутилуса?
<Admin1488> типа  dpkg --get-selections | grep ...
<Admin1488> не плохой пакет generic buffer management API -- runtime (libgbm1)
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> а чо у тебя делает вавид? онже не поддерживается уже
<Admin1488> пакет не заблокирован странно..
<tagezi> хотя, да.. это тоже не решает проблемы :)
<Admin1488> Видишь ли этот пакет еще с чистой системы
<Admin1488> я его по этому и не ставил
<Admin1488> но сегодня решил разобраться с ним)
<tagezi> Admin1488: разобрался? :)
<Admin1488> нет:-[
<tagezi> нафига ставить не ЛТС?
<Admin1488> у меня лтс
<tagezi> ониже глючные как моя жизнь
<tagezi> у тебя vivid хорг ставиться
<Admin1488> так это он с оф репов тянет
<Admin1488> у меня обновы ток для лтс
<Admin1488> почему он у меня появился я не знаю
<Admin1488> а если удалить этот пакет?
<SergeyIT> что то ставил, что притянуло ненужное
<Admin1488> да вроде нет
<UNIm95> Admin1488: а ты часом апдейты LTS системы не врубил?
<UNIm95> Я имею ввиду апдейты на следующий бистрибутив.
<UNIm95> дистрибутив*
<Admin1488> стоит да до следующего лтс
<SergeyIT> так посмотри репы
<Admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15265935/
<Admin1488> да все хорошо, вроде.
<newbie|1> Admin1488: ты можешь циферки поменять?
<Admin1488> это заново регать ник)
<UNIm95> Admin1488: /nick Admin1234567
<UNIm95> Admin1488: Смотри за мной.
<Admin1922> )
<Admin1488> Норм?
<Admin1488> Только вот взгляды у меня те же останутся, изволь.
<Admin1488> как бы теперь правильно сделать даунгрейд
<Admin1488> попробую Обновиться до вивид
<Admin1488> по http://compizomania.blogspot.com/2015/04/ubuntu-1404-ubuntu-1504.html
<Admin1488> предлагает сразу 15.10(
<Admin1488> vlad__ у тя ровно все встало?
<vlad__> на 15.10 сразу обновляйся
<vlad__> с 15.04 без проблем
<vlad__> у меня там были приколы, но это из-за сторонних репов
<Admin1488> vlad__: не давно был против 15-10 ща уже накатываю)))))
<Admin1488> а точнее?
<Admin1488> Он вон вроде сам отключил сторонние репы
<vlad__> да там с фрипаскалем были заморочки
<vlad__> мне приходилось пакеты лочить
<vlad__> от этого поехало маленько, но я легко все починил
<Admin1488> а что поехало?
<vlad__> ну зависимости поехали
<vlad__> что еще то
<vlad__> не давало апгрейднуться
<Admin1488> Скоро выйдет 16.04, так что по идеи выхода нет надо апдейтить, аа понятно
<vlad__> легко все починил и апгрейд норм прошел
<vlad__> до 1604 еще дожить надо
<vlad__> 2 месяца целых
<Admin1488> ну у меня пока идет все ок, загружает пакеты правда только
<vlad__> ПО нужно держать всегда в последних версиях
<Admin1488> согласен, только если это не касается системы )
<vlad__> включая систему
<Admin1488> прост убунту  не из тех систем которое всегда надо мучать,
<vlad__> не из тех
<Admin1488> простой ап может все повалить
<vlad__> раз в пол года апгрейд сделать это как бы не постоянно
<vlad__> лол
<vlad__> ниче он не может
<vlad__> настраивать сервера надо правильно
<Admin1488> а у меня десктоп
<vlad__> тем более бояться нечего
<Admin1488> на никсах ток я с отдела могу
<Admin1488> и то не гуру)
<vlad__> сразу видно по слову никсы
<vlad__> линух к униху никаким боком не стоит )
<vlad__> ниче общего
<vlad__> совсем
<Admin1488> ну хз пошло же с unix
<vlad__> нет
<Admin1488> там целая книга от Торвальдса на эту тему
<vlad__> лол
<vlad__> так прочитай ее ))
<Admin1488> читал
<vlad__> хреново читал значит )
<Admin1488> )
<Admin1488> мб
<vlad__> вот фрибсд имеет в себе куски униха
<vlad__> и даже макос
<Admin1488> мак ос
<Admin1488> ну
<vlad__> но уних давно мертвая система
<vlad__> уже лет как 20 наверно
<vlad__> если не больше
<Admin1488> почему?
<vlad__> SCO по пизде пошла. часть униха даже мс купил в конце 80х помоему
<vlad__> сейчас SCO только судится со всеми
<vlad__> с ибм судится, с саном судилась, с новеллом и тд
<vlad__> прям со всеми
<vlad__> это все от неграмотного управления активами
<Admin1488> а разве unix им принадлежит?
<vlad__> проще говоря просрали полимеры
<vlad__> да, права на уних у ско были
<Admin1488> Unix вроде каким то типам из какого то института про них Линус писал
<Admin1488> понятно
<vlad__> ты точно книгу не читал
<vlad__> уних сделали в белл лабс в сша
<Admin1488> читал я про этого задрота который сидел и вечно кодил)
<vlad__> линух линус написал в финляндии. что довольно далеко
<vlad__> с нуля писал причем
<vlad__> и ядро полностью отличается по архитектуре от униха
<Admin1488> но он же взаимствовал что то
<tagezi> так, поехал я перезжать
<vlad__> ниче он не взаимствовал
<vlad__> нафига ему что-то взаимствовать?
<vlad__> уних уже тогда был трупом
<vlad__> срезать с трупа кожу и прикрепить к своему лицу это круто канеш, но большинство людей отпугнет
<Admin1488> Влад, не буду спорить я уже смутно помню его текст
<Admin1488> у тебя образы пишутся ?
<vlad__> у униха самое ценное было на тот момент это сетевая подсистема (ее мс и купил для своей линейки NT)
<Admin1488> uDf?
<Admin1488> или у тя на личном пк не линух?
<vlad__> диски?
<Admin1488> Да
<vlad__> я дисками не пользовался лет так наверно...
<vlad__> блин, я не помню уже
<Admin1488> солидарен, но трабла есть(
<vlad__> год 2006й чтоли был
<vlad__> все нормально пишется
<Admin1488> андрекс советовал чиркануть баг
<vlad__> включая удф
<tagezi> Admin1488: пишуться.. вотт прямо сейчас образ накатываю
<Admin1488> у меня на двух ноутах не пишит
<vlad__> а что используешь?
<tagezi> Admin1488: чем пишешь?
<vlad__> cdrecord попробуй
<Admin1488> ща кину статью
<vlad__> у меня в ноуте читалка сд вообще не работала
<Admin1488> https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/12328388
<vlad__> заметил только через 2 года после покупки ноута ))
<Admin1488> на нашем форуме тяжелее найти по этому лор
<Admin1488> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=272875.0
<vlad__> write failed: Input/output error
<vlad__> написано же
<vlad__> сидюк неисправен
<Admin1488> угу ток он работает)
<vlad__> читать и писать разные вещи
<Admin1488> и не удф нарезает
<vlad__> при записи лазер работает в другом режиме совсем
<Admin1488> конечно
<vlad__> плюс нужно обеспечить постянный приток данных
<vlad__> для этого нужен буфер
<vlad__> также сама болванка может не писаться на этой скорости
<Admin1488> ноут новый да и на фтором тоже не пишит не думаю что совпадение
<vlad__> на 8 запишется, а на 4й уже нет
<Admin1488> скорости менял болванки менял
<Admin1488> могу даже попробовать в лайве записать
<vlad__> ну ошибку тебе уже написали
<vlad__> cdrecord попробуй
<Admin1488> да только вот это не правда
<vlad__> он хоть черта на прием к врачу запишет
<Admin1488> ок
<Admin1488> ща апдейт доставится попробую
<Admin1488> но будет мило если на двух компах не работает привод)
<vlad__> у меня живых не осталось приводов
<vlad__> сами сдохли
<Admin1488> искал тесты на живучесть оне нашел
<vlad__> даже не пользовался ими
<Admin1488> )))
<vlad__> а в ноуте так вообще с завода не работал
<Admin1488> ну мож пыль?
<vlad__> и мне все еще насрать на него )
<vlad__> сделай флешку
<vlad__> че как баба то
<vlad__> болванки писать...
<Admin1488> Ну я просто делал образы для юзеров, а у них разные редакции не хотелось использовать кучу флешок
<vlad__> только флешки спасут отца русской демократии
<Admin1488> =)
<vlad__> ну сотри какую-нить ненужную
<vlad__> я не думаю, что у вас каждый день ос переставляют
<vlad__> и нафига тебе дистр, если ты обновляешься?
<Admin1488> дистр, для юзеров
<Admin1488> типа с по итд
<Admin1488> правда вот надо туда еще файлы ответов записать, но не нашел дельного описания параметров
<vlad__> ну сделай загрузочный жесткий диск
<Admin1488> можно, не думал об этом
<Admin1488> еще хочу освоить pxe сервер на линухе
<Admin1488> и раскатывать всем сразу
<tagezi> Admin1488: а dd
<tagezi> хотя оно кривое может быть в убунте
<tagezi> чото оно мне сд-карты не писало нормально, момало разделы
<Admin1488> просто с сервера не варик, у нас по политике нельзя чтоб все было в одной сети у нас и юзеры то не в ад... Большей частью
<Admin1488> dd у меня даже образы херова пишит, не запускаются с виндой а вот с линухом норм
<tagezi> ладно, до встречи всем.. понеслась :)
<Admin1488> давай
<vlad__> дд не может херово писать образы
<vlad__> в любом дистре
<Admin1488> значит дело рук
<vlad__> ну конечно. а в чем же еще может быть проблема то? )
<Admin1488> =)
<Admin1488> sudo dd if=.iso of=/dev/sd* вот так я пишу
<Admin1488> там выбор то не велик
<vlad__> ты хоть bs то указываешь?
<vlad__> Admin228
<vlad__> )
<belka_> если так писать кнописк не работает =((
<belka_> кнопикс*
<vlad__> он еще живой чтоли
<vlad__> я думал время таких дистров уже ушло
<Admin1488> Завис апдейт
<Admin1488> ))
<Admin1488> Я здесь: Москва, Россия
<Admin1488> Test
<Admin1488> Тест
<Admin1488> Test
<Admin1488> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<SergeyIT> приступ?
<Admin1488> Не
<Admin1488> Мобильный клиент
<Admin1488> Сорри)
<Admin1488> Завис комп при апдейте
<Admin1488> Еще и с кодировкой траблы
<Admin1488> sudo dpkg -- reconfigure -a ставит скаченые пакеты?
<Admin1488> По новой?
<SergeyIT> при скачивании или при апдейте завис?
<Admin1488> При апдейте
<vlad__> dpkg это действия с 1 пакетом
<vlad__> как только сделаешь его вводи apt-get install -f
<vlad__> он доставит минимум
<vlad__> а потом продолжай dist-upgrade
<Admin1488> Ну - f не чего не дало, дист выдает ошибку чтт за ошибка хз трабла с кодировкой
<vlad__> https://assets.ubuntu.com/v1/a402d652-meizu-pro5-takeover-group.png?w=650
<vlad__> ну вот и дата релиза
<vlad__> Admin1488, ну установи en_US.UTF-8 кодировку
<vlad__> ты как первый раз
<vlad__> благо все на лету можно делать
<belka_> andrex я нашол того белко, он в джабер конференции на убутну канале это не я точно говорю
<andrex> ну я в жабер конфе сидел ток раз
<andrex> и белко там никаких не знаю)
<belka_> ну ладно
<andrex> да на кальке наверное видел
<SergeyIT> никакого белко на жабере нет
<tagezi> SergeyIT: каких белок? )))
<SergeyIT> хвостатых )
<andrex> SergeyIT: видать выпил мало
<Vasy> Добрый день в хату
<piyavking> аля-улю
<Guest40249> всем привет! кто может проконсультироать по Libreoffice base?
<Guest40249> всем привет! кто может проконсультироать по Libreoffice base?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-03
<Admin1488> Всем Утро
<tagezi> утра всем
<Admin1488> и тебе
<tagezi> andrex: что ты с памятью своей делаешь?
<andrex> ничего
<tagezi> :)
<andrex> выкинул ее
<tagezi> не ври :)
<tagezi> лиск виртуальный для сборки
<tagezi> диск
<tagezi> andrex: mount -t tmpfs tmpfs -o size=2G,nr_inodes=1M /var/tmp/portage
<tagezi> я вот так сделал, нифига вообще память не юзается.. как было менбше гига, так и осталось
<andrex> перемаунти
<andrex> куьщгте
<andrex> remount
<Admin1488> парни а как одну прогу Telegram запустить автозапуском в двух экземплярах, а то не удобно с opt через терминал
<andrex> и оно разве в var/tmp
<andrex> а не в /var/portage/tmp
<tagezi>  /var/tmp/portage
<tagezi> диски вообще смаунтились
<tagezi> фдиск выдаёт кучу рамов
<tagezi> Disk /dev/ram15: 16 MiB, 16777216 bytes, 32768 sectors
<andrex> root@tux ~# ls /var/tmp/portage/
<andrex> ovirt-engine-maven-repository/
<andrex> все)
<tagezi> не понимать
<andrex> а у мну ваще указан в маке коф)
<andrex> PORTAGE_TMPDIR=""
<andrex> PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/portage/tmp"
<andrex> tmpfs /var/portage/tmp tmpfs size=8G 0 0
<tagezi> andrex: ты его в fstab запихал?
<andrex> да
<tagezi> не, мне нужны эти гигабайты, ябы хотель только для сборки их узать
<andrex> дык они никуда не денутся
<andrex> если там не засрано то и память вся твоя
<tagezi> хочешь сказать что оно пустое динамическое?
<andrex> да
<tagezi> типа как шарик, пока не на дуешь он маенький
<andrex> еу в памяти ничего нет же вот она и вся свободна для процессов там или еще чего
<andrex> он ее не откусывает для этого же
<tagezi> ну, диски то он откусывает :)
<andrex> проверь
<tagezi> я смотрел, они погрызиные :)
<andrex> ага недоели и бросили
<andrex> купи 2 плашки по 8 гигов)
<tagezi> -rw-------   1 root root 4294967296 мар  2 17:25 swapfile
<tagezi> он четко занимает место
<tagezi> хотя с виду пустой :)
<andrex> это свап файл
<andrex> ты не путай сладкое с соленым
<tagezi> с тёплым
<tagezi> :))
<andrex> сладкое с воздухом)
<tagezi> блин.. я вчера с этим вайфаем себе весь мозг вынес, почему ник-то не сказал что wpa_supplicant нужно собрать ((
<andrex> а все думал что ты собрал)
<andrex> и
<andrex> нафиг те wpa)
<tagezi> ну, он же есть в лавсиди... и я же не собираю кореутилс и сталную байду, с чего это вдруг нужно модуль вайфая собирать? я думал он в архиве будет
<tagezi> эм.. а что ты предлогаешь? как к вайфаю конектиться?
<andrex> по сертификату)
<andrex> если че иди вот те чтиво eix -C net-wireless
<tagezi> не, без сертификатов.. как я тебе свой ящик на сертификат настрою?
<tagezi> ящик=музыкальную хрень
<andrex> radius
<andrex> или оно не уметь?
<andrex> тогда кастом прошивка)
<tagezi> http://www.denon.ru/ru/product/compactsystems/networkmusicsystems/ceoln9
<tagezi> не, не этот, но похож
<tagezi> стрёмно перешивать.. вот когда я стану мастер-гуру, вот тогда подумаю
<tagezi> мне свой ev3 стрёмно перешивать, хотя какашка какашкой
<tagezi> вообще безмозгло сделали, да ещё и на ядре 2.6
<tagezi> офигеть ценник у denon стал.. эта коробка стоила 14 когда я её покупал
<tagezi> а теперь 42...
 * tagezi в ауте
<andrex> да я тоже офигевая от этого всего нынче)
<tagezi> не вижу я существенного приролста при сборке в памяти
<tagezi> или что-то я не то делаю
<andrex> терабайтные ссд по 30 к ужас
<andrex> на небольших не заметно ибо мало шевелений
<andrex> там даже когда не в памяти оно диск чуть чуть дергает а вот когда дофигищща всякой ерунды то там из за диска может ваще подвисать)
<tagezi> ну, у меня ссд
<andrex> ну тебе наверное и ненадо)
<tagezi> хотя оно всёравно иногда слегка подвисает
<tagezi> andrex: чото не канает твой способ, не получается за пять минут
<andrex> твой компутер ис бэд
<andrex> очень бэд
<andrex> tagezi: нук make.conf покажи
<tagezi> andrex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15273364/
<tagezi> нада подчистить его от мусора, вчерашние эксперименты остались
<andrex> FEATURES="ccache" CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache/" CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache/"
<andrex> и поставь его
<tagezi> ну, ЛО дособирёться.. и тогда уже
<SergeyIT> Лен. область собираешь?
<tagezi> andrex: а какой ты у себя кеш выставил?
<tagezi> akaWolf: а в убунте по умолчанию стоит ccash
<tagezi> &
<tagezi> 7
<tagezi> ?
<tagezi>  вот.. знак вопроса :)
<SergeyIT> еле нашел? Отдохни дня три... и все получится
<tagezi> да не говори
<tagezi> но, нужно систему донастроить.. впереди самое страшное, скайп и флэш
<akaWolf> tagezi: не знаю, возможно, стоит
<tagezi> akaWolf: это ты с чего взял?
<akaWolf> с того что не знаю :)
<tagezi> :)
<akaWolf> да и там же всё равно разные сборки есть
<akaWolf> minimal
<akaWolf> network
<akaWolf> и тд
<tagezi> akaWolf: это ты к чему?
<akaWolf> к тому что разные умолчания
<tagezi> а это к чему?
<akaWolf> блин
<akaWolf> 18:58:46 < tagezi> akaWolf: а в убунте по умолчанию стоит ccash
<tagezi> ааааа
<akaWolf> как будто не ты писал
<akaWolf> инопланетяне
<tagezi> думаю что нет его там вообще по умолчанию
<akaWolf> бггг
<akaWolf> мб)
<tagezi> ибо.. никто нифига не собирает в убунте, вернее так все думают :)
<tagezi> но тех кто ставит vb собирают модуль ядра для него
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-04
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> шмутра тебе
<INT1> помогите со сканером
<INT1> плиз
<andrex> сетчатки глаза?
<INT1> сканет ёпт
<tagezi> нет, он попутал канал с московским метро
<INT1> на принтере
<INT1> Canon
<andrex> дуй на форум
<andrex> канон это пичаль
<tagezi> +1
<tagezi> причем такая, что можно сразу в монахи чапать
<INT1> я сканю в ONEDRIVE
<INT1> по другому нельзя
<INT1> в олака все сканить
<INT1> друт там
<INT1> инстаграм
<INT1> а на комп незнаю как
<tagezi> andrex: почему народ не любит пульсаудио?
<andrex> фз
<tagezi> andrex: тут?
<andrex> был
<tagezi> andrex: у меня ЛО постоянно конючит PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET
<andrex> ну поставь
<tagezi> в make.conf? для всей системы сразу?
<andrex> да куда хош
<tagezi> andrex: вот ты вредина :)
<Guest1761> ok!
<tagezi> не
<Guest1761> a chto ne&
<andrex> гребаный нет...
<tagezi> что тебе нет не нравиться?
<andrex> недает мне мир пересобрать) отваливается и матюгается
<tagezi> да там всего 7 пакетов вроде :)
<andrex> у тебя?
<tagezi> или ты уже давно не обновлялся?
<andrex> я не обновляю я пересобираю)
<andrex> обновлялся вчера 30 прилетело
<tagezi> ну, я пульс настраиваю, мне мир пересобирать поднего нужно.. я заодно обновил :)
<tagezi> чо у тебя стоит такое? :)
<andrex> кеды 5 в основном
<tagezi> снеси их :)
<andrex> нафиг)
<tagezi> или ты их полюбил? :)
<andrex> я их полюбил
<tagezi> кедовод значит теперь, да? :)
<andrex> тип того
<andrex> буду тролить гномоводов
<tagezi> не, я пятые пока не буду ставить, нафиг нафиг их, пока
<andrex> а я час еще все лишнее уберу воткну в профиль настройки и закину на гит)
<tagezi> andrex: мето пакет не забудь сделать
<andrex> нафиг
<andrex> в мир все пойдет
<tagezi> apps-andrex/sdelat-zasibis
<andrex> /overlay/profiles/temlates/andrex.world
<andrex> както так
<tagezi> не, оверлеи для меня рано.. с этим нужно разобраться
<andrex> а я на выходных буду с профилями колупатья) для меня это пока дебри ппц
<andrex> http://www.securitylab.ru/news/479880.php
<andrex> ааа это не нет это хромоплагины опть не фрешаться цуки
<tagezi> andrex: есть другой способ, звуковые сигналы куллера.. азбукой морза :)
<andrex> да есть приблуда причем давно читающая радиосигналы и выводящая инфу)
<tagezi> чо народ только не делает.. я всегда думал что это только для радиолюбителя, а они тут в секьюрилаб пишут...
<tagezi> шапочку из фальги надеть бы не забыли :)
<andrex> о кстати шапочку нада одеть)
<belka> http://stupidcasual.ru/suveniry/shapochki-iz-folgi/ они продаются
<tagezi> belka: чо, шоколадок не наесть что ли? :)
<belka> http://www.gamedev.ru/flame/forum/?id=205441 у миня 403
<UNIm95> belka: На идиотах всегда легко деньги зарабатывать.
<SergeyIT> весна пришла
<andrex> да нифига
<SergeyIT> обострение то началось
<andrex> ну это обострение)
<andrex> а весна нет)
<tagezi> обострение как раз перед грачами прилетает :)
<belka> профессионалы мля =((
<tagezi> сказала белочка...
<andrex> пить нада меньше, белочки не будут говорить)
<tagezi> belka: слышь, с пошёл похмеляться... обострение откладывается :)
<yurau1504> установил докер. что теперь с ним делать?
<tagezi> за чем устанол то?
<tagezi> чото у меня клавиатура плохо стала работать (
<yurau1504> чтоб быть на последнем писке технологий
<tagezi> достаточно трансформатор высокого напряжения включить... пищать будет бутьте нате :)
<yurau1504> никто не юзал?
<andrex> да я ваще не понимаю что это такое ваще)
<andrex> докер какойто)
<andrex> доки с подлодками собирает?
<tagezi> нет, контейнеры
<UNIm95> tagezi: клаыиатура плохо работает из-за опохмелы
<UNIm95> опохмела*
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а ты стакан поставь, удобнее будет
<tagezi> да, от ройбуша тяжолое похмелье.. я уже понял, что с утра и вечером его лучше не пить :))
<SergeyIT> что за гадость ты пьешь?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%81
<tagezi> на вкус как чай из ромашки
<tagezi> только давление отнего почему-то прыгает здорово, походу
<SergeyIT> да я уже посмотрел, что это )
<SergeyIT> лучше местные травы пить, полезнее
<SergeyIT> а это не наше
<tagezi> местные зимой не растут... зима блин :)
<tagezi> чай и кофе тоже не наше :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: так не ройбус а роубОс.
<UNIm95> Хз почему у тебя давление скачет но я его могу как воду пить.
<UNIm95> Только постоянно шелуху сплевывыть =(
<tagezi> UNIm95: френчпрес пользуй :))
<tagezi> купил маленький на чашку, заварил, и не нужно сплёвывать :))
<UNIm95> tagezi: у меня чашки больше френчпреса.
<UNIm95> И их несколько.
<tagezi> ну, может мне наоборот кофеина не хватает...
<SergeyIT> ведра?
 * SergeyIT пошел кофе пить
<tagezi> на 600 мл.. чуть больше чем маленький, и чуть меньше чем большой
<UNIm95> Нет. 1 литр, 0,8 и 0,6
<UNIm95> За раз все три завариваю.
<tagezi> у меня чай успевает остыть в таких, а я холодный не люблю.. у меня они по 400 все
<UNIm95> И выпиваю =)
<UNIm95> Я люблю холодный.
<UNIm95> tagezi: а офис и с open-jdk падает
<andrex> а офис и без жабы пашет норм
<tagezi> у меня пока не падал... вроде
<tagezi> а вот пульсаудио у меня не хотит пахать
<tagezi> UNIm95: какая у тебя версия?
<andrex> в генте не openjdk вроде а icedtea
<tagezi> незнаю, я яву вообще не ставил пока
<tagezi> да и не нужна она офису, побольшосу счету
<tagezi> по большому*
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> яж грю он без нее пашет)
<tagezi> UNIm95: отрубай ему (ноги) яву нафиг.. пусть без неё живёт
<tagezi> UNIm95: о, а проверка орфографии через что сделана?
<tagezi> черт, они опять букву ё выковыряли (
<andrex> ёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёёё
<andrex> ненужная буква
<UNIm95> tagezi: LO Version: 4.4.7.2 Java: java version "1.7.0_95"
<tagezi> UNIm95: я не знаю
<UNIm95> tagezi: Что не знаешь? Ты же про версии спросил.
<tagezi> UNIm95: в ней олжно работать, сломали в 5.0
<INT1> http://i.imgur.com/9CrvWew.png RQ CODE - ВО ВСЮ УЖЕ В МОСКВЕ ИСПОЛЬЗУЮТ КАК РЕКЛАМУ !!!
<INT1> https://pp.vk.me/c630818/v630818485/1b323/7pmN9LFGvJA.jpg
<UNIm95> INT1: Перестань флудить.
<andrex> tagezi: ты на толксы зайди
<andrex> чтоб срачи если че там были а не тут)
<Leagnus> привет. чё за токсы
<tagezi> andrex: да там нескем
<Leagnus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvUU8joBb1Q
<JohnDoe5> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1548092 поддержите багу
<tagezi> Leagnus: баян уже
<tagezi> JohnDoe5: убунтари не правят нифига.. у меня уже куча багов и все они в долгий ящик отложены
<andrex> JohnDoe5: ok
<andrex> да это либо поправят в следующий лтс либо сошлтя на то
<andrex> я уже перестал им баги то слать
<nikolas> Здравствуйте!
<nikolas> есть кто?
<tagezi> нет никого
<nikolas> блиин. есть вопрос по настройке WiFi
<tagezi> ууууу...
<tagezi> я же сказал, нет никогл
<tagezi> !ask | nikolas
<ubuntuhelp> nikolas: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mayday> тест
<ubuntuhelp> mayday, Failed!
<INT1> http://www.fontpalace.com/font-download/Tahoma/
<INT1> 8
<Sergey_IT> и что?
<zanuda>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER zanuda pivzlqbcvfcm
<zanuda>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER 1D1 pivzlqbcvfcm
<Sergey_IT> пробел впереди убери
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-05
<ekaterinaknnb> mnnnj ,,kj,m,,jm,mhn,mjh,jkm,jm,jhyjm,jklkkkj,.n,nj,jmk,jjjkhmhjm,kklkk.knmm, nnbnnn                                                                                                                                                                    hgghvffvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<INT1> как добавить прогу в автозагрузку
<INT1> надо добавить OneDrive servic
<Protein> nfr
<Protein> так
<Protein> работает?
<AndChat|581744> Хм
<Kolobok> Воу
<_d4vid> ky
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> сам такой
<tagezi> я опять qemu не осислил
<andrex> неосилятор)
<andrex> я правда снес его уже и оставил вбокс
<Leagnus> ночера. а ты чё такое пишешь, что нужно на др. осях
<tagezi> ну, вбокс не интересно, я за 20 минут поставил его, и ещё минут 20 лубунту накатил
<tagezi> Leagnus: мне просто нужны другие оси... да и арм у меня есть, хочется пособирать для него
<andrex> tagezi: чрут и собирай
<tagezi> крос-компиляция есть, но я её не осилил.. дебиан в qemu собирается за 10 минут примерно
<andrex> ну кросдев
<andrex> в бунте есть чет типо qemu-kvm-user четотам можеш спереть)
<tagezi> andrex: кстати, в убунте qemu имеет кучу модулей, а в генте только для 386 собралось
<tagezi> что-то я не то делаю
<andrex> да
<tagezi> вот только что ? :)
<andrex> QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="aarch64 alpha arm cris i386 lm32 m68k microblaze microblazeel mips mips64 mips64el mipsel moxie or32 ppc ppc64 ppcemb s390x sh4 sh4eb sparc sparc64 tricore unicore32 x86_64 xtensa xtensaeb" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="aarch64 alpha arm armeb cris i386 m68k microblaze microblazeel mips mips64 mips64el mipsel mipsn32 mipsn32el or32 ppc ppc64 ppc64abi32 ppc64le s390x sh4 sh4eb sparc sparc32plus
<andrex> sparc64 tilegx unicore32 x86_64"}
<tagezi> это ты откуда взял?
<andrex> откудато взял)
<tagezi> так... ща забаню :)))
<tagezi> врелина :)
<andrex> рискни своим последним тапком
<tagezi> лыжным ботинком :))
<tagezi> панятно.. я по вики делал
<andrex> копираст
<tagezi> я не копираст, просто читал что флаги значат
<andrex> читак
<tagezi> и там про это ни слова
<tagezi> и я не понял почему оно так медленно работает... ВБ тоже на kvm построен, но пашет как реальный комп
<andrex> а потому что qemu эмулит архитектуру со всеми ограничениями
<andrex> тоесть на i386 даже с памятью было туговато
<mayday> тест
<ubuntuhelp> mayday, Fail!
<Guest569> Привет народ, меня терзает один вопрос: помню когда то давно находил команду которая показывает что делает команда в баше, не запуская ее
<testing223> что типо # try rm -rf
<tagezi> man
<testing223> и дальше опказывает что удалиться, но при этом сами файлы не удаляюстя
<testing223> то есть показывает что эта команда сделает, но не выполняя это, надеюсь понятно описал
<testing223> есть идеи?
<testing223> может она начиналась на whatif, хз не помню имя команды
<andrex> фз про какие волшебные комманды ты
<andrex> есть whatis и apropos и man -k
<andrex> других я не знаю
<JohnDoe0> как отучить kvirc не вылезать на передний план при реконнектах
<yurau1504> Агафонов, какие новости?
<Agafonov> yurau1504: надеюсь, хорошие и наши ресурсы начнем раскачивать :)
<yurau1504> здорово
<andrex> вай
<andrex> Agafonov: привет)
<Agafonov> всем приветы, но я отключаюсь :)
<tozen> Хто тута?
<andrex> кто то
<andrex> че сломал?
<andrex> странные)
<yurau1504> на cordova никто не программировал?
<yurau1504> пакет не собирается и ошибки сыпет после добавления плугина камеры
<yurau1504> если решу напишу гайд
<andrex> наврятле)
<yurau1504> )
<andrex> тут половина наверное максимум на чем програмровали это notepad
<andrex> yurau1504: пошуруди /msg alis help может ест канал по той ерундовине твоей)
<yurau1504> сейчас посмотрю
<andrex> tagezi: че ведро перековал?
<tagezi> не, тачпад мучаю
<andrex> я его вырубил ваще нафиг
<tagezi> чото он глючный какой-то.. нужно конфиг ковырять
<tagezi> мне не удобно безнего с документами работать
<andrex> ну кому как)
<tagezi> когда нужно бытро прокрутить вниз в верх, он крутить в разы быстрее чем мыша
<tagezi> я его только доя этого и юзаю :)
<andrex> pg up down?
<andrex> я мышкой не кручу доки
<andrex> боюсь палец сломать)
<tagezi> ну PgDn и PgUp они не плавно крутят, очень просто пропустить нужную картинку :D
<andrex> у меня это все настройки тачпада) http://paste.ubuntu.com/15296107/ и он меня всеравно бесит ибо задеваю пальцем иногда или рукой) по этому убил
<andrex> а у когото там 100 строк настроек)
<andrex> удачи)
<admin1488> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<admin1488> test
<ubuntuhelp> admin1488, Failed!
<andrex> еще раз надобыло
<Sergey_IT> admin1488: Failed!
<admin1488> =))
<admin1488> Привет, Сережа.
<andrex> Серожа превед
<Sergey_IT> здорово!
<mayday> тест
<ubuntuhelp> mayday, Есть контакт.
<Azure_> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<graddata> привет
<tagezi> ку
<Sergey_IT> они серьезные, на ку не откликаются (
<Azure_> В болталку главные болталы не пришли…
<Sergey_IT> а их здесь и нет давно
<peregrine> Не, тут я.
<Sergey_IT> здесь 40 человек и все молчат... раньше веселее было, даже без флуда
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: вымирает убунта
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты ей не пользуешься, я не пользуюсь.. и куча народу не пользуется уже :))
<yurau1504> убунта мертва, а я еще нет
<yurau1504> пакет я собрал. не могу ошибку в си++ исправить. неверно напишу на форум.
<yurau1504> я гений. убрал все ошибки.
<yurau1504> опять полезли
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я пользуюсь, lubuntu 16.04, но вот юнити не могу...
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты же вроже на рунту уходил
<Sergey_IT> год на рунте был, так это же тоже убунту
<UNIm95> unity очень сильно подкосила убунту.
<UNIm95> Как в принципе и гном3 и кеды 4
<UNIm95> Эти среды можно назвать Windows Vista Линукс мира
<tagezi> ну, да.. кеды когда переползли на кути 4 сделали ошибку.. сейчас на кути 5 вообще глюкалово
<yurau1504> андроид закрыл баг №1
<tagezi> но в кде теперь 90% индусав.. так что если завтра сделают кути 6 они мигом перескочат на него не подумав даже
<tagezi> yurau1504: баг номер один нельзя закрыть
<peregrine> Кед
<peregrine> кеды норм ИМХО
<yurau1504> уже закрыт. проверь.
<tagezi> yurau1504: тупость человека закрыть нельзя
<tagezi> даже образованность не спасает
<yurau1504> что ты предлагаешь?)
<tagezi> перестать считать космонавта героем, и принять его таким какой он есть - дебил
<tagezi> дропбокс тянет за собой столько Г
<pr0mode> ночи ...
<tagezi> народ выёжывается как только можно, лижбы с++ не учить
<tagezi> pr0mode: ночи
<Sergey_IT> так виноваты сами пользователи - на фенечки всякие кидаются
<peregrine> тулкитофобия? По теме пользуюсь веб-интерфейсом яндекса.
<tagezi> мне базы данных синхронизировать с яндекса не удобно
<tagezi> вот сейчас базу каталогизатора например.. её нужно в онлайне синхронизировать, система завтра накроется и что я с буду желать.. 200 книг опять руками вносить?
<Sergey_IT> раньше все руками делали, за последние 20 лет разучились
<peregrine> А зачем? Базы со своего сервера синхронизировать надо. Хотя, у яндекса раньше WebDAV был.
<tagezi> у яндекса и сейчас он есть.. только он медленый
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, а нафига компы то нужны?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: давай их все выкинем нафиг, 20 лет назад их почти ниукого не было и всё нормально было
<tagezi> и мобилки заодно...
<Sergey_IT> зачем выбрасывать-то?
<tagezi> распоять на дитальки для ботов?
<tagezi> даташитов всёравно не найти на большенство из них
<Sergey_IT> пользоваться, но разумнее
<tagezi> разум, это такая штука, которой никто никогда не пользуеться
<tagezi> а разумность вообще филосовско-эзотирический термин
<Sergey_IT> я забыл... мы же дикие, самые опасные животные на земле
<tagezi> зачем дропбокс выиянул руби, кути5 и гтк3 ?
<tagezi> вытянул*
<tagezi> и ещё пару либ для синхронизации
<Sergey_IT> зависимости показывают уровень бардака в современном софте
<tagezi> в современном совте только 2 уровня бардака: полный и абсолютный
<Sergey_IT> как говорится - слепили из того, что было
<tagezi> из того что нагуглили
<pr0mode> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
#ubuntu-ru 2016-03-06
<thunderamur> раз-раз :D
<thunderamur> есть кто?
<int13h> посоветуйте какую-нибудь хорошую pdf/djvu читалку жедательно с табами?
<int13h> что-то типа stdu под винду
<UNIm95> int13h: А чем тебя evince|okular не устраивают?
<int13h> вроде всоок с окуларом, только табов не хватает
<int13h> вот и интересуюсь, может есть что-то такое
<int13h> да и djvu okular долго открывает
<belka> <int13h> ненра линуксовый поставь https://sourceforge.net/projects/windjview/ через wine
<belka> мне из репа смотрелки не очень
<belka> убижал =((
<belka>  <int13h> ненра линуксовый поставь https://sourceforge.net/projects/windjview/ через wine
<int13h> понял спасибо!
<tagezi> утра всем
<UNIm95> И тебе привет
<pr0mode> дня
<tagezi> ку
<Sergey_IT> ку
<_d4vid> ky
<tagezi> re
<andrey_volk> Привет
<UNIm95> Мда. Умер создатель электронной почты =(
<belka__> <UNIm95> дай по читать
<UNIm95> https://geektimes.ru/post/272208/
<UNIm95> belka__:
<testing223> привет, поставил LVM2 на /dev/sda, теперь хочу поставить граб2 "grub-install /dev/sda" но теперь ошибка "unable to identify filesystem", чому?
<testing223> ФС там LVM2_member
<testing223> дистриб debian, ставлю с использованием debootstrap
<testing223> HALP
<linxon> testing223: man grub-install пункт - --root-directory
<testing223> root-directory выбирает boot раздел я так понимаю
<testing223> зачем это?
<testing223> у меня с boot разделом все норм
<testing223> попробовал щас удалить лвм раздел с помощью fdisk
<testing223> но начались проблемы blkid показывает что лвм разделы еще существуют
<testing223> че можно сделать?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-27
<aleksei`> утра всем
<|cub|> морген
<SergeyIT> утра
<andrex> тра
<UNIm95> ра
<elias_ask> даже помолчать не о чем...
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-28
<aleksei`> утра всем
<andrex> @mode -b anonymous_IRC*!*@*
<SmOkE_RU> Здарова ребятки =)
<SergeyIT> тут здоровый только сон (
 * andrex спит если чаго
<SergeyIT> andrex: ты спишь?
<SmOkE_RU> SergeyIT, Да нуу ?))
<andrex> а че не видна? глаза закрытые))))
<SergeyIT> ну, да (
<SergeyIT> ))
<SmOkE_RU> Вы же знаете, что я к вам захожу когда помощь нудна?
<SergeyIT> слышно
<andrex> я пф ведро конпаляю
<SmOkE_RU> Кто готов не много помочь? Думаю задачка легкая
<andrex> должно быть выиднослышно
<andrex> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=46113 пошло поехало
<aleksei`> andrex, что ты там с ведром делаешь? )
<andrex> поздна уже все что мог сделал
<aleksei`> ну и ладно
<Sergey_IT> SmOkE_RU: спишь?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-01
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Dreyk> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<SergeyIT> ку
<alex777> приветы
<alex777> столкнулся с проблемой
<alex777> подключился к вайфай
<alex777> но не могу заходить на сайты
<alex777> пробовал пинговать, безрезультатно
<alex777> подскажите в какую сторону копать?
<alex777> подключился с телефона к этой же сети, интернет есть, на сайты заходит
<UNIm95> alex777: Дефолтный  gateway настроился нормально7
<SergeyIT> а ошибки какие кто-нибудь выдает?
<alex777> ничего не выдает
<alex777> пинг по таймауту завершается
<alex777> сеть дает IP, шлюз прописан
<alex777> возможно с DNS проблема
<alex777> есть какие то мысли как диагностировать в чем проблема?
<Dreyk> если с днс проблемы, то должены пинговаться айпишники
<Dreyk> ping 8.8.8.8
<Dreyk> ifconfig -a
<Dreyk> и всё такое
<Dreyk> А я всё-таки разобарлся с BTRFS-снапшотами) Теперь кайф. Даже для бэкапа\восстановления root директории - не нужен livecd) Достаточно перезагрузки.
<valsinats> 0/
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-02
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Admin1488> утро
<Admin1488> парни а как вывести весь текст без разделения, без <--- More --->
<Admin1488> чтоб полотно вывел, это ка кто настраивается терминалом?
<Admin1488> Терминал GNOME 3.18.3
<andrex> Admin1488: вывод текста чего?
<andrex> эмулятор терминала тут не причем также как и консоль
<rapidsp> а бывает гуевый хекседитор?
<rapidsp> а то dhex чета меня не понимает :)
<andrex> ghex wxHexeditor bless
<andrex> идругие
<andrex> гугл гето там был
<andrex> https://hexed.it/ о))))
<andrex> правда эта вебморда не умеет утф
<andrex> вот засада
<andrex> )
<rapidsp> mc спас отца демократии :)
<andrex> ну да
<Admin1488>  andrex: Admin1488: вывод текста чего?
<Admin1488> Да любой команды
<andrex> эм
<Admin1488> прост в гипер терминале это можно
<Admin1488>  мне не удобно было просто с циски конф копировать через море
<Admin1488> прост в гипер терминале это можно
<Admin1488> подумал мож и тут как то возможно, но в настройках не нашел
<andrex> фз нету уменя никакого ограничения) если тока явно не указать постранично или построчно к римеру у tail
<Admin1488> https://s.mail.ru/GSEU/8hB5GqvwM
<Admin1488> я об этом
<Admin1488> а мне полотно нужно сразу
<Admin1488> да пофиг
<Admin1488> А подскажите как бы поднастроить тфтп чтоб он файлы приниал
<Admin1488> а то ругается на доступ, права на папку у него 777
<andrex> никак нужно создать сначала файл потом лить
<andrex> а  дать ему права перед этим
<andrex> и
<Admin1488> Я прост не работал с тфтп ранее, получается я создаю файл на фтп а потом лью в него?
<andrex> да
<Admin1488> тфтп*
<Admin1488> ясн)
<andrex> хотяяяя там помоему есть такая фигня tftp_options --create
<Admin1488> да там точно можно как то разрешить
<Admin1488> прост сходу не гуглится
<SergeyIT> т(от_еще)фтп (
<andrex> да зависит еще что за демон
<andrex> большинство не умеют так
<Admin1488> openbsd-inetd
<andrex> hpa умеет
<andrex> бздшный нет
<Admin1488> tftpd-hpa ?
<andrex> да
<SergeyIT> так сорсы же есть, поколдуй )
<SergeyIT> ушли колдовать?
<Admin1488> ya da)
<SergeyIT> ну вот, шуток не понимают ((
 * andrex выдал бубен Admin1488
<Admin1488> 8-)
<Admin1488> tftpd-hpa
<Admin1488> Вообще ума не надо
<Admin1488> запустил пару ключей и все
<Admin1488> теперь буду настраивать крон на цисках на сервак
<|cub|> приветы
<SergeyIT> тссс, не буди
<|cub|> пфф, вас разбудишь когда надо...)
<DeckerSU1> Доброго времени суток всем. Можно глупый вопрос по HexChat IRC клиенту в Ubuntu? Как в HexChat ответить человеку в чате, чтобы было видно что я обращаюсь именно к нему? Т.е. с подстановкой ника адреса в чат?
<linxon> некоторые клиенты поддерживают автодоолнение при нажатии на клавишу Tab.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> первая буква ника потом дави таб
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вообще удобно в ник тыкать мышкой
<Decker> JohnDoe_71Rus, спасибо. С Tab'ом получилось, а вот мышкой в нике - в HexChat'е нет такой фишки.
<Sergey_IT> ку
<artus> няяяяяяяяя
<artus> фсе, загнался, сбрил свой 12ти если не более летний хаер. ашшш нипривычно :D
<artus> и ваще, ночес мучачос :D
<Sergey_IT> обрили! ((
<artus> все банальнее :D туть вот скоро теплеет, и я просто понял что еще сезон я не откатаю в шлеме, жаааркоооо :D да и решил - а почему бы и нет :)
<artus> жынка конечно на бороду еще покушалась - но нифига :D борода наше все , до сосков доросла - пусть теперь д опупа ростет :D
<Sergey_IT> настоящий линуксоид - бородатый и в свитере ))
<artus> о, пропавшая человека вернулась :)
<[Raiden]> да так, мимо проходил
<artus> ну значит , оооо, пропавший момокрокодил ^_^
<artus> [Raiden], дарофф чюлавек :)
<[Raiden]> привет
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Что за люди. О_О
<[Raiden]> привет
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-03
<aleksei`> утра всем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://github.com/zwpwjwtz/f3-qt где гуй ищет бинарники? можно его тупо положить в папку с бинарниками? папка не в path
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты как будто вчера родился echo $PATH тут и ищет
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: для всякого пользовательского хлама можно юзать /usr/local/bin
<andrex> sharikoff: q
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если я тупо в ~/src/<git_name> скомпилил бинарник и подкинул его в соседнюю папку с f3
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не хочу я в /usr/local/bin гадить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что то не взлетело. или отображение прогресса не информативное
<andrex> ну если у f3 есть свое окружение с переменными то может быть оно поймет
<sharikoff> andrex: прив
<SergeyIT> гав
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, гуй бинарники ищет в path. из директории запуска не воспринимает
<SergeyIT> у меня запускает и не в path
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто? гуй.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он еще должен f3write/f3read найти
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если они не в path тупо бегунок бегает и тест не начинается
<SergeyIT> а что такое гуй у тебя?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> f3-qt
<JohnDoe_71Rus> график юзер интерфейс
<SergeyIT> я на иконку кликаю и бинарник запускается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бинарник f3-qt
<SergeyIT> а гуй этого не умеет, это умеют приложения в гуи
<SergeyIT> а что это за бинарник?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потом выбери пустую флешку например и нажми старт теста
<JohnDoe_71Rus> имхо недоработка f3-qt что нельзя указать где лежат необходимые для работы бинарники f3
<andrex> есть исходники пляши
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот она, вся сушность опенсорса
<SergeyIT> странно... не сталкивался с таким, проги, что компилил работали с любого места
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: f3-qt это оболочка с окошком, для консольной f3 разные проекты
<SergeyIT> сделай *.desktop файл с path, может заработает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот теперь есть 2 папки с git проектами f3-qt и f3. ставить в систему не хочу. достаточно запускать из директории сборки
<UNIm95> Народ кто хорошо с std::vector работал? 2д вектор из int создать получилось. А можно сделать это с int и double
<UNIm95> &
<UNIm95> ?
<artus> вечер чюлавеки
<Sergey_IT> ку
<artus> дароф сирожа
<Sergey_IT> заноси!
<artus> UNIm95, https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gemini-pda-android-linux-keyboard-mobile-device-phone#/ вооо чегоооо радавайсииии, то чего ты хотел
<Sergey_IT> это игрушка (. Люблю полноразмерные вещи
<artus> юни хотел корманный комутер :)
<artus> да тут панимаш, все двойственно, полноценный ноут - тяжелый и габаритистый сцобако, а мелкий неттопы - извращение . хочетцо в размер телефона, но ч раскладывающейся полноценной клавиатурой и разворачивающимся дисплеем
<artus> дюймов на 30. и весило чтоб грам 100 от силы. и заряда батареи хватало на 30 лет, использования в качестве акума в авто :D и имело все все возможные интерфейсы, но чтоб места не занимали, и памяти желательно гигов под 128, ну и еще
<artus> чего нить по мелочам :D
<Sergey_IT> и еще чтобы работал за тебя? ))
<artus> а можно ? :D
<Sergey_IT> так он зряплату за тебя получать будет и тратить )
<artus> не, ну и нафиг он тогда такой нужен :D пусть просто мультики показываеть
<Sergey_IT> так это просто смарт получится
<Sergey_IT> и как 20 лет назад без сотовых жили....
<Sergey_IT> а 60 лет назад и транзисторного ничего не было...
<Sergey_IT> вот первый, с которым я познакомился http://image3.thematicnews.com/uploads/images/00/00/41/2015/02/03/a5c94ad78b.jpg
<Sergey_IT> Джону как-то поскромнее надо быть... а то разрекламировался
<UNIm95> artus: Это кусок дерьма. Нужен x86!
<Sergey_IT> 8086?
<artus> UNIm95, зачем? чем тебе нативный линух не устраивает?
<UNIm95> artus: Тем что нет нормальных дров.
<UNIm95> и нет возможности нормальный десктопный софт ставить.
<artus> x86 батарейку за сколько в ноль будет укладывать? )) ну подожди, если под него будет нативный линь искаропки, чего еще надо ?
<artus> нормальный десктопный софт на 6" - это прям мечта извращенца :D
<artus> сильно язабельным был еепс 7" ? унылое поделие которое только из за экрана хотелось об стену разбить сразуже )
<UNIm95> artus: а старые добрые докстанции? + hdmi + usb hub. Как результат можно таскать рабочее место всегда с собой
<artus> ну что мешает с таким раскладом взять свисток и тыкать в телефизор. только вот опять же ненужно.
<artus> тонкий клиент пофиг на чем - и вот твое рабочее место всегда с тобой )
<UNIm95> Тем что у меня есть в дороге нормальный рабочий комп
<UNIm95> и мобила
<artus> такой гаджет интересен с набором софта для определенных действий, да, круто, но опять же - чисто каак вспомогалга на случай )
<UNIm95> если проблема с батарейкой то можно подвязать еще powerbanck
<artus> ну незнаю, даже 11.3 нетбук до нормального компа аааще недотягивает :D
<UNIm95> и, с учетом застоя в железе, у меня вместо ноута в 3-4 кило машинка весом меньше кило
<artus> батарейки это дело десятое, я еще в 6м году засматривался на паавербанк для ноута, на 60 махов. правда он был размером с мой делл д400
<UNIm95> У меня почти все компы работатют как терминалы к сервакам
<UNIm95> так что как-то пофиг
<artus> 1.1 кило это любой нетбук сейчас :)
<artus> до 13"
<UNIm95> У нетбуков нет gsm/gps/3g
<artus> tcnm
<artus> есть
<UNIm95> Встроенный и работающий с убунтой?
<artus> да ))
<artus> они все автоматом подхватываютцо бунтой )
<UNIm95> artus: влазящий в карман?
<artus> народ 3g гоняет )) удобно )
<artus> ну вот смотри, тебе хочетцо ноут в карман, мне хочетцо экран чтоб не под лупой разглядывать ))) нет в жизни счастья )
<artus> а в кармане телефона хватает :)
<UNIm95> artus: кинь ссылку на такой ноут
<Sergey_IT> зачем иметь маленький комп, когда можно иметь большой карман
<artus> дык куча моделей, начиная с еепс и заканчивая асерами и мсайами шли с модемками
<artus> даже с вимаксами есть. ThinkPad X230 я п брал
<artus> комплектнуть мона чем угодно, 3g, gps... вобщем это уже давно не проблема )
<UNIm95> artus: eeepc уже 4 года не производят
<UNIm95> Thinkpad имеют в биос вшитый шпионский модуль
<UNIm95> Гугли на хабре
<artus> и штооо ? :D паранояяя, а гугл ваще может почту читать, и? )) а с учетом окей гугля - народ истерит пр опрослушку :D
<artus> UNIm95, оо, оказываетцо у соньки было http://rozetka.com.ua/38435/p38435/
<artus> вобщем все что пытаютцо сейчас как прорыв загнать - уже давно с производства сняли за ненадобностью широким массам (((
<UNIm95> artus: Ты прав. Было. Но сони и линукс были почти не совместимы
<UNIm95> Ты видел цены которую заламывала сони?
<UNIm95> Такой малыш больше 1к зелени стоил
<artus> UNIm95, ну это же первое что откопал ) а так - выбираешь ноут полегче и по своим хотелкам, суеш в него платой расширения 3g модуль - и фсех делов)
<UNIm95> artus: Ты про белые листы оборудования в биосе слышал?
<artus> не, расказывай
<UNIm95> artus: У тебя же thinkpad? поставь неродной wifi модуль в него. И пропробуй включить
<artus> нету у меня синкпада ) ой, я тебя умоляю, биос при желании шьетцо и правитцо. только не говори что нету дампов разлоченых, на самые ходовые модели то
<UNIm95> artus: А слет с гарантии?
<artus> даже в самом упоротом случае просто сменят мульчичип и перекатают бгашки биоса. зальют правленый дамп и всех делов ) а зачем тебе в гарантийный нульцевый ноут совать левые модули? ))
<artus> боюсь без слета гарантии даже памяти не докинуть :D
<UNIm95> Вот именно. Поэтому у меня почти вся работа через удаленный доступ.
<artus> да и техника или работает, или нет. еще на винты я могу понять гарантию, ибо посыпатцо может... хотя в немчурии может и гарантийные сервисы человеческие, у нас проще не заморачиватцо.
<UNIm95> А для таких работ мне надо удобный терминал который телефон+ноут+навигатор
<artus> UNIm95, а чем для запуска терминальной сессии не роляет планшетка на 9" ?
<artus> вроде же пофигу должно быть по сути
<UNIm95> 1) Это планшетка
<UNIm95> 2) с него не удобно говорить
<artus> заааато с ним удобнее работать в плане более адекватного размера экрана )
<artus> а говорить удобнее один фиг с гарнитурой :D
<Dreyk> UNIm95: а какой софт используешь для терминала? Просто собираю мнения.
<UNIm95> ssh, VNC, RDP =(
<UNIm95> +http интерфейсы сервером
<UNIm95> сервисов*
<Dreyk> RDP для Вянды?
<UNIm95> да =(
<Dreyk> ну не надо грустных смайликов) RDP-то на удивление по-лучше VNC работает
<Dreyk> а x2go пробовал?
<UNIm95> Не весь софт может хостится на линуксовых серваках
<Dreyk> ну это ясно
<UNIm95> Нет не пробовал.
<Dreyk> по мне так по-лучше чем VNC или проброс иксов
<Dreyk> особенно на медленных коннектах
<UNIm95> Рисковать не хочу. Там старый софт криво дописанный для линя
<Dreyk> достаточно легко и просто терминальник настроить, который будет весьма резвым и гибким
<UNIm95> Так что приходится с X11
<UNIm95> x11vnc
<Dreyk> хорошая штука, но почему-то большинству линевых прог для удалённого доступа нужен жирный канал
<UNIm95> Это вопрос к x11
<UNIm95> Почему он ничего не жмет
<Dreyk> x11 ныне это монстр с множеством рудиментов и старым кодом
<Dreyk> который уже другим не станет
<Dreyk> поэтому пилят всякие wayland-ы и mir
<UNIm95> Нафиг
<UNIm95> x11 30 лет живет
<UNIm95> а эта хрень не добралась до продакшена за 6 лет
<Dreyk> патамушта всех устраивает x11, так или иначе
<Dreyk> большинству пофиг, лишь бы работало
<UNIm95> Там даже нормально не работает смена раскладки
<Dreyk> это дело поправимое
<UNIm95> 6 лет
<Dreyk> ещё лет через 5 заработает
<UNIm95> работает только английская раскладка
<UNIm95> это значит что над этой хренью работают в Амрике/Англии
<UNIm95> все остальные забыли
<Dreyk> дело популяризации
<UNIm95> Нет
<UNIm95> Это вопрос в архитектуре
<UNIm95> если за 6 лет до сих пор никто не занялся то это значит: оно никому не надо или сложно добавить
<UNIm95> скорее всего второе
<UNIm95> а это раскладка
<UNIm95> что там будет с дровами видюх?
<Dreyk> вот как раз с дровами видюх там будет всё лучше, со временем
<Dreyk> ибо он для этого и пилится
<Dreyk> тогда как x11 часто не умеет с ноутбучными видеокартами без костылей работать и тэдэ
<UNIm95> А в вяленом мире аппаратное ускорение работает на скольки чипах? 2? 3?
<Dreyk> ?
<UNIm95> И то это проприетарный драйвер для арм-сок
<UNIm95> ?
<Dreyk> я про Mir просто упомянул, у меня больше надежд на wayland
<Dreyk> но ни то ни другое я не щупал, лишь слежу за развитием событий
<UNIm95> За 6 лет разработки, даже такой сложной штуки, нужен результат
<UNIm95> а тут одни анонсы
<UNIm95> и версии 2.*  которые дохрена чего не могут
<UNIm95> так что пошли бы эти сервера
<Dreyk> я уже хз скока жду xorg 1.19 (вроде) чтобы он решил мои проблемы с nvidia на ноуте которому уже хз скока лет
<UNIm95> X11 требует что бы его переписали
<UNIm95> а не клепали новый протокол
<UNIm95> Dreyk: все вопросы к nvidia
<UNIm95> они положили болт на открытые дрова
<Dreyk> и к AMD видимо тоже) с ними проблем не меньше
<UNIm95> сам сижу на AMD+ открытый драйвер
<Dreyk> и к Intel периодически
<UNIm95> производительность 3d такая же как проприетарном
<UNIm95> Регулировка температуры и вентилятора тоже
<UNIm95> проблем нет
<Dreyk> производительность это хорошо, но есть ещё такие штуки как гибкое энергопотребление и гибридная графика
 * UNIm95 ушел на минут 20
<Dreyk> и тут проблем становится просто тонна, на каждую из которых свой костыль
<Dreyk> и костыли начинают друг другу мешать)
<Dreyk> смысл в том, что если ото всех воняет говном, то может это ты обосрался? (я про x11)
<Dreyk> Он требует быть переписанным, но вряд ли кто-то будет этим заниматься.
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-04
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> tagezi: дня скалолазище)))
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> да, жаль не сато только... было весело
<tagezi> не часто*
<Uzala> Здравствуйте, что лучше поставить на ноутбук, убунту или линукс?
<linxon> Uzala: ставь и то и другое...
<linxon> не ошибёшься
<andrex> :\
 * andrex сломал мозг
<artus> уруруууу, йаа катнул сегодня и это чудесаатоооо ^_^
<artus> ночес амигос
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24111740/ чего ему не нравится?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага. код на qt4 а у меня qt5
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а блин, вот чё make clean животворящий делает
<artus> шоо, починилось? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<artus> вооо, вот что имя мое животворящее делает :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а как перекачать git. а то я ручками пофиксил файлы. без всяких веток то се.
<artus> куда перекачать? туда или сюда? туда вроде пуш, сюда клон
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пуш говорит что аптудейт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и не меняет правленые файлы на исходные
<artus> ничего не понял
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скачал git. тупо ручками покопался в файлах. не делал всякие срезы и проч, как оно там называется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> захотел вернуть все в исходное состояние. а git pull говорит мне up-to-date
<artus> ну дык, гит клоне и ты копируеш себе на комп, и хоть обкопайся . если чего напортачил - то опять запусти и стяни по новому.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> только так? а развернуть из уже скаченого низя?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скачал, поковырял, напортачил. восстановить можно будет только при активном интернете
<Sergey_IT> придется новый комп покупать ((
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да ваще
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну блин, когда же ты поймеш что бекапы наше все, и править обычно принято копии файлов :D
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, хотя если тебе лень самому копии делать - поднимай свн, версионность правок, все дала. :D
<artus> ну чтоб без интернетиков было )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: ну это понятно. я даже про "ветки" git слышал
<artus> ну вот и бросай сдуру без бекапа исходники править :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бекап же есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в папке .git все скачаное лежит. вопрос как его развернуть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> git pull обновит только если на сервере будет версия свежей
#ubuntu-ru 2017-03-05
<Pavlo> i
<Pavlo> Как в ubuntu сделать фейковую установку пакета?
<Pavlo> Чтобы apt думал, что пакет есть, а по факту его нет?
<andrex> markauto
<UNIm95> Pavlo: А зачем тебе такое надо?
<andrex> pfdbcbvjcnb elfdktndjhbnm yfdthyjt
<andrex> зависимости удаветворить наверное
<JohnDoe_71Rus> работать то не будет всеравно
<andrex> не всегда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или с ошибками
<atlass77> Help
<SergeyIT> ку
<Sergey_IT> ку
<artus> шо нигадяиии, спите? )
<Sergey_IT> шпим, а тебе завидно? )
<artus> канешннн )
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-26
<aleksei`> утра
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-27
<AleksejRE> привет
<AleksejRE> Все еще спят(или уже)?
<AleksejRE> Если кто нибудь знает. У меня вот эта надпись  . : [ [[ alias bg break cd chdir command continue echo eval exec
<AleksejRE> Загрузился с live cd. Прописал команды подмонтировать том, и grub в mbr,но система ответила что про grub ничего не знает.
<AleksejRE> Привет. Требуется восстановить загрузку ubuntu
<AleksejRE> Почему система пишет grub-install: command not found
<AleksejRE> можно ли из initramfs вывести список дисков томов и проверить их?
<AleksejRE> можно ли из initramfs продолжить загрузку?
<aleksei`> утра всем
<SergeyIT> 8-)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: улыбчивый ты наш :)
<SergeyIT> так солнце на улице )
<tagezi> и мороз :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zqPS4Fn7Dt/ вот чего он от меня хочет? конфиг без ошибок был
<Leagnus> а может это она, а не он )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бубунта? я думал что компилято/сборщик. ну на крайняк мой ноут
<chinya> !совет
<remix> >>> Ползя на пузе заползает в канал Sergey_IT <<<
<chinya> !совет
<Sergey_IT> страна советов уползла
<chinya> !бомба
<Sergey_IT> посмотрел.... на таком пузе до канала не доползти, лететь придется
<chinya> ну на убунте тоже не улететь
<remix> >>> Ползя на пузе заползает в канал pw0ned <<<
<Sergey_IT> lxqt - легкий (Sparky)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-28
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi> утра
<|cub|> ку
<aleksei`> и тебе
<optotestopto> есть проблема с mount.cifs на centos и на убунте одна и та же - суть в  том, что при подключение win шары, на 3 из 8 заходит норм, на остальные 22 ошибка
<optotestopto> на 3 из 8 папки
<optotestopto>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER optotestopto mmllqnejjmzl
<optotestopto>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER optotestopto mmllqnejjmzl
<optotestopto> тест
<ubuntuhelp> optotestopto, Есть контакт.
<optotestopto> вопрос
<optotestopto> 123
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-01
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-02
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-03
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
<tagezi_> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi_, Есть контакт.
<Sergey_IT> заводи
#ubuntu-ru 2018-03-04
<Priestov> Добрый день. Такая проблемка нарисовалась, переношу жесткий диск с e установленной ubuntu server 16.04, с платформы  intel (s775) на платформу AMD (sAM2)
<Priestov> не поднимается сетевой интерфейс
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> ну и копай в сторону интерфейса.. ядро завилось, модули должны были загрузиться
<Priestov> lspci показывает что девайс есть
<Priestov> верней lspci | grep Ether
<tagezi> а ifconfig чо показывает?
<Priestov> ежели просто ifconfig, то только петля lo
<tagezi> эм.. тоесть у тебя система устройство видит и даже понимает его названия, но осознавать его как сетевуху не хочет
<Priestov> а ежели ifconfig -a, то видится старый интерфейс
<tagezi> ну, сходи на форум, задай вопрос там.. я только на генте с ним шаманил
<Priestov> а пока гугл достаю)
<Priestov> я*
<tagezi> скорее всего в конфиге определения интерфейса что-то не то..
<Priestov> интересная строка обнаружилась после вывода dmesg | grep eth
<tagezi> а у тебя он тоочно eth*?
<tagezi> ^)
<tagezi> у меня, например, enp4s0
<Priestov> forcedeth: 0000:00:07.0 enp0s7: renamed from eth0
<Priestov> enp0s7 - имя старого интерфейса
<tagezi> enp* имя интерфейса, а eth* это его алиас
<tagezi> так везде, просто на убунте обычно оно замаскеровано
<Priestov> и?
<tagezi> нужно просто глянуть как у тебя настроен интерфейс, пофигу как он называется или алисируется
<tagezi> хотяя.. а что в убунте по умолчанию для инета заводится сейчас?
<Priestov>  /etc/network/interfaces - тут?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> udev
<Priestov> не найдена
<tagezi> так, а у тебя с чем вообще диск? :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> файл /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules там новому интерфейсу смени старое именование
<Priestov> ubuntu 16.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он новую сетевую обозвал eth(+1)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> верни старый номер который в /etc/network/interfaces
<Priestov> тут пусто - /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<JohnDoe_71Rus> рут права есть?
<Priestov> угу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда гугли в эту сторону
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: у меня в /etc/network/interfaces только lo есть... ну, так, кстати :)
<tagezi> ладно.. я всеравно не помню убунту, пойду дальше перводить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что остальным NM рулит
<Priestov> ну у мну там есть еще старый интерфейс: enp0s7
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/admin/13064661
<Priestov> спасибо!) Но жесть)))
<Priestov> выкинули генератор...))
<Priestov> но
<Priestov> мне пофиг какое имя)
<Priestov> как его завести?
<Priestov> с именем можно потом заморочитс
<Priestov> я
<Priestov> а что такое - kernel modules:forcedeth
<Priestov> это выдала команда lspci -vs 00:07:0|grep module
<Big_Aziz> всем куку
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
<Priestov> тут еще такое дело нарисовалось... Мать MCP6P M2+ (sAM2), не могу поставить ни один дистр. Либо кернел паник на этапе загрузки с носителя, либо висит на темном экране
<Priestov> ubuntu 16.04.1 даже начинает устанавливаться, но в процессе установки уходит в ребутт
<Sergey_IT> память проверял?
<Priestov> ты знал!)
<Priestov> вынул одну планку
<Priestov> и да, пошла установка
<Sergey_IT> так это первое что проверяется
<Sergey_IT> планки не дружат
<Priestov> угу
<Priestov> есть еще парочку, попробую подружить
<Sergey_IT> одинаковые ставить надо
<Priestov> да. но что самое интересное, подкидываю винт с установленным бубунтом, и он работает! Это меня и сбило с верного пути
<Sergey_IT> установщик больше памяти требует
<Sergey_IT> только вот убунту не для такой платы - тормоза будут
<Priestov> а ну тогда консультируй
<Priestov> но
<Priestov> мне для сервера
<Priestov> игровой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для каких игр?
<Priestov> opensim платформа
<Priestov> может кто слышал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://writeonthewater.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/wargames1.jpg игровой сервер :)
<Priestov> та)
<Priestov> это нигт))
<Priestov> мы по опенсоурсу))
<Priestov> а кто чем дома пользуется в качестве рабочей станции?
<Priestov> разумеется не виндовс)
#ubuntu-ru 2019-02-26
<rapidsp> о! 23! норма! :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus>  норма 42
<rapidsp> это какие-то очень старые нормы :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нормальные нормы. классику надо знать
<rapidsp> ну или не надо :)
<SergeyIT> ку
<UNIm95> Хай.
<andrex> чочочо
<SergeyIT> разбудил?  ;)
<andrex> нее я срабоы пришло тока)
<SergeyIT> жуть... я только начинаю, можно сказать
#ubuntu-ru 2019-02-27
<qwefytuoityty> test message
<zool11ru> Привет Вам!
<Iksman> Привет :)
<asy232> `òÏùúÁÔÅïßîÌèéýÒÜËìëóÍÙÜÛùÁàÛÿöèÉæáßÿËçÉïîòÌàÍÊçð×ÙîØÖûÔ
<asy166> `òÏùúÁÛÛôíîïè
<asy161> `òßùúÁÔûÇÅÃäÎìÙØ
<asy166> `òïùúÁÙåóÀð
<asy166> `òÿùúÁÕïßôàÔ
<asy119> `òÏùúÁÕòÍßÅÔ
<ubuntuhelp> asy119! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<asy137> `òÏùúÁÕòÍÜÝôËèÀ
<asy119> `òßùúÁÞÅúÊÖýñìÐ
<asy119> `òïùúÁÙåóáîð
<genii> Hello, any english speakers about?
<genii> I'd like to warn a spammy user in #ubuntu originating from a Russian IP but not sure if Google translate accurately says what I hope it does.. in english I wrote "desist with nonsense or be prohibited from here" and it spit out "воздерживаться от глупостей или быть запрещенным здесь"
<genii> He has already been directed to this channel as well
#ubuntu-ru 2019-02-28
<asy81> `òÏùúÁÔÅúÜéëÅïÂÌÄþôøôÜìàëùÿøÍÍþÌ
<asy170> `òÏùúÁÔÅúÜéëÅïÂÌÄîÐèóÙñÄìý÷ÐÒöÝÜéÈæÆÒÅøÇæÀèÙòÆÁà
<asy81> `óÏùúÁßÕÙ
<asy170> `óßùúÁßÁÜ
<asy81> `óïùúÁÞþçìà
<asy170> `óÿùúÁÓúúíåÌ
<andrex> @mode +b *!*@185.15.37.175
<andrex> @mode -b+b *!*@185.15.37.175 *!*@185.15.3*
<[Green]> re
<asy215> `òÏùúÁÔÅúÜéëÅïÂì
<asy4> `òÏùúÁÜÇÉÕÕçÛÀóÂõÕð
<asy4> `òïùúÁÐâÔëæð
<asy0> `òÿùúÁÒÁÿ
<asy0> `óÏùúÁßÄÅÒÃüï
<asy4> `óßùúÁßÀÂõÁúÂ
<asy115> `òÏùúÁÕòÍßíòÉÀÏîô÷îÐØ
<asy111> `òïùúÁÞËíÙÍÈË
<ubuntuhelp> asy111! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<asy115> `òÿùúÁÒÁÿ
<asy115> `óÏùúÁßÄÅÑÐÄ
<ubuntuhelp> asy115! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<asy115> `óßùúÁßÀÂõÁúÂ
<asy7> `òÏùúÁÜáÔÜéÃÁØÂñËÀÊÛô÷Ûíåßà
<asy7> `òïùúÁÜåçÙéÛäáÏÊõêïòÜôÊÍÓÄÊÁìöÛüÁ
<asy5> `óßùúÁßÀÂöÒÁâ
<asy5> `óïùúÁÞÿæÑÞÂÌ
<asy5> `óÿùúÁÝÒÃÛÅÍì
<ubuntuhelp> asy5! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<asy7> `ôÏùúÁÒäø×ñÌÓ
<ubuntuhelp> asy7! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<asy7> `ôßùúÁÕìÖîÊÛÿ
<asy5> `ôßùúÁÚÒéÔÉàß
<ubuntuhelp> asy5! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<stas_sizonov[m]> <freenode_asy "`������������"> что с кодировкой?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-01
<andrex> да бот это
<andrex> заходит срет с нескольких никв и уходит
<andrex> @mode +q $~a
<[Green]> тишина?
<andrex> @mode -q $~a
<JohnDoe_71Rus> офтопный вопрос. кто нибудь еще win7 админит удаленно?
<[Green]> ку всем
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-02
<anderx> [Green]: дарофф
<freeskif> доброго всем. Камрады, подскажите, проблема весьма банальна - не могу в kubuntu после обновления пинговать по именам узлов. Гуглил, но страницу, по которой настраивал ранее не нашел. Вариант с /etc/hosts не предлагать. ибо сижу в сети, где провайдер раздает по DHCP
<anderx> etc/resolv.conf
<anderx> ifconfig
<freeskif> вывод ifconfig'a сюда?
<anderx> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<freeskif> wlp3s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
<freeskif>         inet 10.95.64.116  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.95.64.255
<freeskif> в резолве что именно править?
<anderx> ничего
<anderx> он сам должен создаваться
<freeskif> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<freeskif> nameserver 127.0.0.53
<freeskif> options edns0
<anderx> там вроде в бунтах dnsmasq должен быть в демонах вроде. а я в него не уметь)
<freeskif> жаль. но все равно спасибо )
<anderx> тарсировку посмотри
<anderx> к примеру на ya.ru
<freeskif> ну если трассировать на инет - то он подхватывает через DNS айпишники. а вот если попробовать по именам компов в сети - то трабла и ошибки
<anderx> аааа
<anderx> ты ваще про самбу
<freeskif> ну как бы да )
<anderx> а обновился как? с одного релищза на другой или просто обновился)
<anderx> посмотри в конфигах самбы может еть бекап конфига который заменился
<freeskif> не. сам дистр я не обновлял, да и вопрос был на перезапись конфига не самбы. Бэкап уже смотрел, эт первое, куда полез
#ubuntu-ru 2019-03-03
<qwe> Привет, если тут есть живые люди, то подскажите пожалуйста как оключить полностью акселерацию мыши?
<qwe> Установил "опции в иксах AccelProfile" "flat" и "AccelSpeed" "0", но всеравно есть небольшая акселерация
<qwe> xinput list-props показует что опции нормально установимлись, да и по ощущениям есть разница
<Jerry_rus2> Всем здрасьте
<anderx> qwe: в настройках de\wm не смотрел?
<anderx> qwe: https://geekkies.in.ua/linux/otkljuchenie-akseleracii-myshi-v-linux.html
<qwe> Да, смотрел(у меня XFCE), но там нечего нет кроме изменения ускорения("AccelSpeed" в терминологии libinput) нет
<anderx> ну сделай как по ссылке файл) может поможет
<anderx> у меня нет никакой акселерации и без этого
<Sergey_IT> ку
<qwe> нечего не изменилось, разве что еще сильнее стала аксилерация т.к. убрал Option "AccelProfile" "flat"
<qwe> Я уже думаю может это особенность самой мышки ибо после добавления "AccelProfile" "flat" и "AccelSpeed" "0" акселерация становится очень слабой
